#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-22
<m477> jest ktos
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> powitać
<m477> Witam Doktora Lisu
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> Wizard: dla kogo dobry dla tego dobry...
<nn52> http://blog.niewidzialni.tk/archives/7 o jej! :D wyróżniono mnie :D. Podziękowania dla mnie :P hihi :p.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> nn52, na jakimś blogasku? :>
<nn52> To kolegi
<Wizard> widzę, pure
<Wizard> po jaką cholerę takie artykuły piszą?
<Wizard> potem człowiek szuka i google takie gówno wypluwa :/
<Wizard> lepiej niech dokumentację potłumaczy
<nn52>  byś my go nie męczyli :P.
<Wizard> coś ode mnie chciał ostatnio
<Wizard> że niby bana tu ma, ale ja nie widzę takiego bana
<nn52> system mu padł .. z niewiadomych przeczyn.
<jacekowski> ja tam wole apacza
<nn52> naprawił go po 4 godzinach :D
<nn52> na blackliste dodać musiał 2 steriniki jakieś :P.
<nn52> sterowniki*
<nn52> hmmm oo mam w historii skype : Sp5100_tco i firewire_core.
<Wizard> szczerze, to mnie to mało interesuje :)
<nn52> Suchaj , może wg. ciebie źle robi , ale bynajmniej wszystko będzie konkretnie w 1 miejscu , wielu nie zna angielskiego , co powoduje że za bardzo nie wiem jak się za to zabrać.
<nn52> Nie, że go bronie , ale treść kierowana dla kompletnych laików.(bynajmniej ma mieć taki przekaz).
<shpaq> jak można nie znać angielskiego w XXI wieku?
 * shpaq nie rozumie
 * nn52 śmie twierdzić że można... szczególnie że nn52 jest stara , a młodsze pokolenie zna jeszcze słabiej niż sama ona.
 * nn52 gdzie nn52 pierwszy raz liznała angielski w pierwszej liceum.  ,a młode pokolenie ma od 1 klasy podstawowej.
 * nn52 śmie twierdzić że 9 lat nauki angielskiego więcej nie daje efektów.
 * Matan[M] jest już poirytowany nadużywaniem /me przez nn52...
 * nn52 zapewnia że to tylko chwilowe przejścia. Jak powiada premier Tusk.
<Matan[M]> -_-'
<nn52> mangowe emoty....
<Wizard> :D
<Ashiren24> ^_^
<Wizard> wolisz ruskie?
<Wizard> Ж-)
<nn52> co raz bliżej ignora :)
<Matan[M]> nn52: wyjdź
<Wizard> no bez przesady
<nn52> manishe,  czy to był rozkaz?.
<nn52> oj
<nn52> Matan,
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> bogowie, sprawcie, żeby mi się tak chciało, jak mi się nie chce
<nn52> Wizard, leniuch cię dopadł?.
<Wizard> i nie odpuszcza!
<Wizard> a pracować trzeba
<nn52> Gdzie robisz? :)
<Wizard> PKB zwiękaszać
<Wizard> w biurze
<Wizard> ;P
<nn52> w polsce PKB to tylko się zmniejsza
<nn52> :P
<Wizard> no przez takich, jak ja
<Wizard> co przychodzą do pracy ircować
<Matan[M]> nn52: JA NATÜRLICH!
<nn52> było +7,2% , a jest około 2% ... przesrane :P.
<nn52> Szef nie zablokował Irca? :D
<lisu> nn52: uwzględnij inflację
<jacekowski> ja sie tuneluje po ssh
<Wizard> nie zablokował
<Wizard> nic nie blokują
<jacekowski> a zreszta i tak nie zablokowal
<jacekowski> ludzie tutaj to nie dzieci co im trzeba blokowac
<nn52> Wizard, a to jakiś wyrozumiały.... lub nie umie ;d
<Wizard> tu tak samo
<Wizard> ale to jest firma IT, po co ma blokować internety?
<Wizard> o, zaraz praktykanci przyjdą :>
<nn52> No tak.
<lisu> wlasnie, nie lepiej takiemu nakłaść do głowy
<lisu> a nie zaraz blokować
<lisu> Wizard: a co masz zajęcie dla nich?
<nn52> Jaką dziedzinę opanowywują?.
<lisu> nn52: adresowanie kopert x]
<lisu> hehe
<nn52> hahaha  :D.
<Wizard> java enterprise opanowują
<Wizard> a raczej ona opanowuje ich
<lisu> zebys ty widzial jak cymbalki dzwoniące to robią to bys sie na miejscu polał
<Wizard> bo to tak działa
<nn52> :D
<nn52> a potem z nudów stworzą kolejnego Minecraft''a
<Wizard> w java enterprise? o_O
<lisu> 120 kopert a cyki malinowe recznie .... piękny widok i juz jest zajecie dla takich na cały bozy dzien ;]
<Wizard> cycki malinowe?
<nn52> czyli Java Maile robią?
<nn52> w jakiej wersji Java EE robią?
<lisu> Wizard: tobie tylko cycki w głowie "cyki" napisałem, cyk to taki ktoś kto cieżko łapie
<Wizard> chyba po poznańsku
<lisu> a malinowy bo tak słodko wygląda jak robi głupią minę jak się mu pokaże co i jak
<Wizard> nn52, 5
<lisu> dobra ide cos podłubac co za 30 minut koncze na dzis x]
<lisu> o/
<nn52> Wizard, najnowsza :D
<Wizard> хаха :D
<Wizard> ups
<Wizard> haha*
<Matan[M]> mati75: miszczu być?
<Wizard> cholera, jeszcze mi komp swapuje
<nn52> swapuje?
<lisu> hej podrzuccie mi nazwe jakiegos klienta jabber dla konsolki, który to byłby latwy do instalacji w squeeze i duzo nie zajmowal
<lisu> ekg2 odpada, finch tez
<jacekowski> telnet
<lisu> :]
<DaZ> ja jak potrzebowałem to w końcu postawiłem sobie bitlbee i tyle :f
<lisu> DaZ: wiela to zajmuje?
<DaZ> pewnie tyle co wiekszosc appow na linuksa.
<lisu> ale tam czytam, ze to do irc
<lisu> ma xmpp w sobie, czy trzeba jakas wtyke?
<DaZ> Tunnels instant messaging traffic (including MSN, ICQ, Yahoo, Jabber) to a virtual IRC channel and virtual IRC queries.
<DaZ> ? :f
<lisu> faktycznie, kurde oślepłem, czytałem a nie widziałem
<Wizard> lisu, mcabber
<lisu> wlasnie testuje freetalk
<mati75> Matan[M]: tak
<grek1> czesc wie ktos jak w androidzie sprawdzic rodzaj polaczenia - chodzi mi czy wbudowane wifi obsluguje n
<Wizard> ifconfig
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<Wizard> wytrzeźwiałeś? :>
<qermit> Wizard: ta
<Wizard> śmiesznie było?
<Wizard> fajnie jest się żenić w kościele?
<qermit> nawet fajnie było
<qermit> a potem chyba ludzie nawet dobrze się bawili
<Wizard> chyba?
<Wizard> nie pamiętasz? :>
<qermit> ja pamiętam wszystko
<qermit> ale ludzie mówią że było fajnie
<qermit> tzn ja sie dobrze bawiłem
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> Wizard: ej, ledwo po slubie na irca?
<BlessJah> Wizard: wykop go
<Wizard> lol
<BlessJah> jeszcze sie zdazy nasiedziec
<Wizard> teraz to gary będzie zmywał :D
<Wizard> albo mieszkanie remontował
<BlessJah> wlasnie o ty mowie, niech sie malzonka nacieszy
<Matan[M]> mati75: jakiego OSa używasz teraz
<Wizard> kuwa, ten kod się kupy nie trzyma :S
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> obchodzisz qermitowskie zabezpieczenie?
<qermit> BlessJah: nieładnie kablować
<Wizard> :D
<Matan[M]> qermit: GZ! ;]
<qermit> Matan[M]: ja mam wszystko zanotowane
<Matan[M]> mi by się nie chciało aż 2 dni wstecz w logi zaglądać ;P
<qermit> widzisz do czego mnie doprowadziliście
<qermit> jak wyjadę na miesiąc midowy to będę musiał wszystkich wykopać
<qermit> po powrocie
<Matan[M]> qermit: za bardzo przejmujesz się pracą, tak BTW nie płatną ;]
<BlessJah> qermit: ty naprawde masz refleks emerytowanego szachisty :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: zbanuj go, niech pakuje sie na ten miesiac a nie martwi kanałem
<Wizard> już lecę
<Wizard> BlessJah, co ty dzisiaj taki nerwowy jesteś?
<Wizard> dziewczyna ci nie dała?
<BlessJah> o!
<BlessJah> a to nie ty twierdziłeś, że nie mam dziewczyny?
<BlessJah> ha!
<BlessJah> Wizard: jego nowonabyta mi za to podziękuje, ot co!
<BlessJah> Wizard: niech chłop się nacieszy, a nie co chwila na irca, ż eby nas sprawdzać z tej krety, jamajki czy innej juraty
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: skoro nie masz dziewczyny i jesteś nerwowy... to może ręka ci nie dała ;]
<Wizard> w gipsie ma :)
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: te w jpg sa przynajmniej zawsze chetne, he?
<BlessJah> Wizard: reke czy...?
<BlessJah> :|
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> a po co ptoka w gips kłaść?
<Wizard> przecież tam nie ma kości
<BlessJah> Wizard: serce tez nie, a przeciez mozna zlamac?
<Wizard> no.. ale w przenośni, panie romantyk
<Wizard> tymczasem penisa można złamać naprawdę
<BlessJah> ale i tak boli
<Wizard> co, serce?
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> tydzień chlania i przechodzi
<qermit> Matan[M]: jak to bezpłatna, zawsze mogę kogoś zabnować
<BlessJah> Wizard: na wątrobe
<Wizard> zabnować? :>
<Matan[M]> Wizard: pewnie z rana lazł i drzwiami od toalety przytrzasnął
<BlessJah> qermit: ile kosztuje zdjęcie bana
<qermit> BlessJah: żebyś się tego dowiedział to musiał bym cie zanować
<qermit> a tego nie chcesz
<Matan[M]> qermit: aaa rozumiem, kasę na oczepiny tak bedziesz zbierał :P
<Matan[M]> dasz wszystkim bana i o północy kto da więcej :P
<BlessJah> qermit: lubie jak mnie zanuje umiesiosny facet wateksie
<Matan[M]> za ściągnięcie :D
<BlessJah> umiesniony*
<qermit> Matan[M]: tak będę zbierał na wózek
<qermit> WV albo Opel
<termi> ale wy tu bzdury piszecie
<qermit> VW
<termi> :)
<qermit> też cię kocham misu ptysiu
<BlessJah> qermit: dzieciaka do przedszkola bedziesz wozil?
<BlessJah> qermit: pomyliłeś okna
<termi> BlessJah: nie pomylił :)
<qermit> to było do termiego
<BlessJah> suitch: mam złą wiadomość...
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> trudno
<Wizard> BlessJah, co ty się tak nim przejmujesz?
<Wizard> jakiś jesteś działacz-altruista?
<BlessJah> Wizard: poniekąd
<BlessJah> Wizard: jako op powinienes ratowac zwiazek kolegi po fachu
<Wizard> łi tam
<Wizard> co mnie do tego?
<BlessJah> i to nas właśnie różni bro
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: Wizard się jeszcze pewnie cieszy, on wyznaje myśl "nie ma takiego wagonu którego nie da się odłączyć od lokomotywy" :)
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nawet pkp nie podlaczy lokomotywy do jednego wagonu, wiec nie rozumiem aluzji
<nn52> Cześć
<qermit> Matan[M]: a wagonik węglowy?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie rozumiesz bo nie masz dziewczyny ;)
<Matan[M]> qermit: oj tam oj tam ;)
<BlessJah> qermit: gruba berta była ciągnieta lokomotywa!
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: czasem mam wrażenie, że najwięcej gadają ci, co najmniej robią
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: kłamiesz, udowodnij
<BlessJah> że kłamię?
<gjm> te ubunciarze to jednak mają nierówno
<gjm> ;>
<Foxik> siema, używa ktos conky?
<lisu> używa
<BlessJah> gjm: mylisz mnie z kimś kolego
<gjm> BlessJah: wiem wiem. chodzi mi że na kanale ubuntu
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Gerät
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: dane techniczne typu stacjonarnego
<Foxik> to takie podstawowe pytanie jeśli chodzi o konfiguracje conky, a więc nie moge otworzyć  pliku konfiguracyjnego
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ME GUSTA
<gjm> dzwoń po ślusarza
<gjm> Foxik: ^
<Foxik> gjm: weź nie żartuj poważna sprawa :P
<BlessJah> Foxik: co to znaczy "nie moge"?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: mów w ludzkim języku
<lisu> BlessJah: tutaj raczej : nie potrafie
<gjm> nano .conkyrc?
<gjm> lol
<Foxik> wpisujac polecenie w konsoli plik się nie tworzy
<lisu> lol
<BlessJah> Foxik: jakim programem probojesz edytowac?
<lisu> vi
<lisu> hehehehehe
<gjm> touch .conkyrc
<gjm> i pos sprawie
<BlessJah> lisu: wtedy nie moglby zamknac
<gjm> chyba że nie masz uprawnień
<Foxik> taki poleceniem próbuje stworzyć: zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conky.conf.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<lisu> olaboga
<gjm> Foxik: i co ci wywala?
<Foxik> i pokazuje, że nie ma takiego pliku/katalogu
<gjm> #1 nie wiesz jak coś działa - nie rób tego
<BlessJah> a jest?
<Foxik> No such file or directory
<gjm> #2 czytaj man
<lisu> Foxik: potrafisz czytać?
<Foxik> nie po angielsku
<gjm> to se przetłumacz
<BlessJah> Foxik: mam złą wiadomość
<lisu> Foxik: czy ta umiejętność jest zbyt skomplikowana?
<gjm> matkoboska: powiedz synowi żeby coś rozjebał
<gjm> ups
<gjm> nie było tego
<lisu> kick :D
<BlessJah> gjm: FSM nigdy ci tego nie wybaczy
<gjm> moment
<gjm> autobiczowanie
<Foxik> dzięki, chate mi rozwaliło "{
<gjm> może być?
<Wizard> może
<gjm> Wizard: o, cześć
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> Foxik, jak będziesz z forumów przeklejał jakieś głupie polecenia, to prędzej czy później będzie bolało
<gjm> Foxik: przykro nam z tego powodu ale musisz znać chociaż podstawy
<gjm> :>
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Foxik, na pewno na jakilinux.org jest ze 30 artykułów o konfiguracji conky
<Foxik> gjm, no nie gadaj
<Foxik> Wizard, korzystałem z ubuntu-pomoc
<gjm> if noł sacz fajl or dajrektory then czek włere is dat fajl or dajrektory
<gjm> bjacz
<gjm> qermit: eeej, odbyłem pokutę
<qermit> gjm: trzeba było pisać - kickme
<gjm> teraz jestem męczennikiem
<Matan[M]> defaq?
<Matan[M]> gjm: mięsa też byś chciał
<dziadu> czesc
<gjm> Matan[M]: e?
<dziadu> przy starcie ubuntu (oneiric 11.10) mam problem z init-lwsm.sh
<dziadu> ale w pakiecie likewise-open nie ma tego pliku (sprawdzileM)
<dziadu> czyli podejrzewam, ze cos sie przy upgrade schrzaniło
<gjm> nie nowość
<dziadu> jakas rada, co zrobic?
<nn52> kurde, mail server robi mnie w konia
<Wizard> w zebrę ;)
<Foxik> nn52, nie tylko to :D
<nn52> Foxik, squirrelmail mnie w chugo robi... nie moge dziada skonfigurować.
<Wizard> Foxik, przypominam, że większość "materiałów" o ubuntu piszą użytkownicy, którzy używają go od miesiąca
<nn52> sorry, dziadu , nie o tobie.
<nn52> O czym rozmowa?
<nn52> bo ja nie w temacie
<Wizard> Foxik nie umie skonfigurować conky
<Wizard> i przekleja losowe polecenia
<gjm> nie no
<Wizard> dostał "no such file or directory i nie wie co dalej"
<gjm> nie takie losowe
<nn52> to conky się konfiguruje? xD
<gjm> nn52: lol
<Wizard> no pewnie nawet bardzo
<gjm> Wizard: chciał wypakować defaultowy .conkyrc z /ust/share
<Wizard> ta, tylko go tam nie ma
<Wizard> Foxik, poszukaj gdzie jest ten plik
<Wizard> bo pewnie jest
<Foxik> człowieki, apeluje do was, ubuntu mam może 13 dni, więc nie wymagajcie zbyt dużo ode mnie
<Wizard> a myślenia można? :)
<gjm> Foxik: polecam catfish bo find'em pewnie nie bardzo operujesz ;>
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> gjm ci dobrze mówi
<Wizard> poszukaj tego pliku na dysku
<Wizard> a jak nie ma, to ściągnij go sobie ze strony conky
<Foxik> ok
<gjm> jak nic nie psuł to powinien być
<Wizard> ale powinien być, debianiści zazwyczaj takie rzeczy pakują
 * Wizard zgadza się
<Foxik> jakoś postaram się ogarnąć
<nn52> ja robiłam to tak : sudo apt-get install conky hddtemp (ew. nvidia-setting) ,a potem  .conkyrc, do   .conkyrc,  / czcionki do /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ .  skrypty do u /home/franek/s/conky.... huh
<nn52> gotowce :)
<gjm> fajnie
<gjm> naprawdę ciekawe
<gjm> opowiedz nam o tym
<nn52> gjm trollujesz?
<Foxik> gjm, ile masz lat?
<gjm> nn52: to moje powołanie
<nn52> http://www.nibyblog.pl/wp-content/uploads/conky.png < ładnie wygląda ^^ ,wg. tego tutka
<Wizard> gjm jest jakoś w średniej szkole
<gjm> Foxik: a?
<Wizard> nn52, jesteś dziewczyną i masz na imię franek? :D
<Wizard> ej, naprawdę ładnie wygląda
<gjm> Wizard: a nie powinienem :<
<nn52> jaki franek ?
<dziadu> podpowie ktos co z tym likewise?
<Wizard> /home/franek/s/conky
<nn52> to z tutka
<Wizard> dziadu, nawet nie wiem co to
<Wizard> :)
<nn52> http://www.nibyblog.pl/conky-wysoko-konfigurowalny-monitor-systemu-nie-tylko-systemu-10.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bnc3av> (at www.nibyblog.pl)
<nn52> Przekliniak to dziwny gość.
<gjm> tak
<gjm> zwłaszcza że to bot
<gjm> ale jak widać nie wszyscy zauważyli
<nn52> widze... jest na gółto
<nn52> zółto
<nn52> tzn. ma zółtą kropeczke ^^
<Wizard> to akurat znaczy, że ma głos
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> +v w sensie
<nn52> aha :P , a ja myślałam że to boty ;P
 * Wizard dospawuje nn52 interfejs do skracania linków
<Wizard> \o/
<Wizard> stworzyłem potwora
<gjm> łał
<nn52> |o| Rudy 102
<gjm> r2-d2
<gjm> czy coś w ten deseń
<noneo> offffftopick [Windows]: ma ktoś jakikolwiek pomysł jak odfiltrowac z EventLogu te kupę nieistotnego śmiecia?
<Wizard> noneo, #windows, kthxbye
<gjm> noneo: Widok -> Filtruj ? (przynajmniej w xp)
<Wizard> gjm!
<gjm> Wizard: tak?
<gjm> jak mówi pismo: "trolla nakarmić"
<Foxik> pismo mówi też: "gjm zbanować" :P
<Wizard> widok → banuj? :>
<gjm> Foxik: azaliż nie było napisane "ucz się angielskiego a głupich pytań zadawać nie będziesz"?
<gjm> Wizard: nie, Plik -> Zakończ
<Wizard> Файл → Загрузи
<gjm> /dance
<Wizard>  /disco!
<gjm> o kurde
<gjm> fakt
<Wizard> ;D
<qermit>  /dosko
<nn52> jak mnie wk *ćwir* ą ludzie którzy mówią/piszą  'pierwsze primo 'drugie primo
<nn52> ' , 'trecie primo
<nn52> ... krew zalewa
<Foxik> a czy ktos tutaj tak pisze?
<Foxik> :)
<gjm> nn52: w jakimś filmie tak było
<nn52> nie , ale na YT razi..
<Foxik> gjm, interesująca uwaga :D
<Foxik> gjm, i jaka konkretna :P
<nn52> gjm,i nie tylko w kabaretach za komuny które wyśmiewały nieuctwo....
<gjm> Foxik: tylko ja mogę tak mówić
<gjm> nn52: weź opanuj te przecinki, co?
<gjm> Foxik: s/mówić/pisać
<nn52> gjm,i nie tylko , równierz w kabaretach za komuny które wyśmiewały nieuctwo....
<nn52> lepiej? :)
<gjm> nn52: bardziej chodziło mi o odstępy między wyrazami a przecinkami
<gjm> raz ","
<gjm> albo " , "
<nn52> Jest pewien bardzo popularny portal MPC.Jedna z administratorek zrobiła filmik na YT "Jak dostać bana na MPC". I wk *ćwir* mnie , że ciągle było "pierwsze primo"...."ósme primo"....
<Foxik> omg, tylko nie płacz :D
<nn52> jak można mówić pierwsze pierwsze........ ósme pierwsze....
<nn52> zwała :P
<Foxik> nn52, pierwsze primo: łączmy sie z Tb w bulu i nadzieju :P, drugie primo: raczej uzywa się tego w żartach, ale jak ktoś lubi to niech mówi
<gjm> ale mają problemy
<Vorbis^> w bulu?
<Foxik> tak w bulu
 * nn52 widzi, że Foxik wzoruje się na Prezydencie Komorowskim.
<gjm> to teraz ja zapraszam was na obiaT
<Foxik> oczywiście, to mój idol :P
<Foxik> piernicze nie robie ..... zasrane conky
<Foxik> :/
<nn52> Foxik , ale jak ktoś robi Filmik , który ma uświadomić userom , jakie błędy robią.... to ma być poważny filmik ,a nie jakiś żartobliwy
<nn52> spoko . mnie i tak sie nie odpala..
<gjm> Foxik: lol
<gjm> Foxik: najlepiej zostawić
<Foxik> nn52, też prawda, ale może ten admin/adminka :d pochodzą ze wsi
<nn52> Conky: invalid configuration file  . ,a conf dobry hih :p.
<nn52> Foxik , tak ... spora ta wieś
<Foxik> gjm, hehe
<nn52> nie wiem ile Poznań ma populacji
<BlessJah> same trolle, a myślałem że będę jedyny
<Foxik> nn52, o Poznań chodzi?! to dobrze pisze, że wieś
<Foxik> nn52, takie małe miasteczko
<nn52> ja!! Posen!
<mati75> Matan[M]: debian stable
<nn52> BlessJah, gdzie ty tu Trolle widzisz :D
<BlessJah> nie było cie
<Foxik> oj czyżbym dobrze skonfigurował conky? wtf
<BlessJah> Foxik: pamietaj, ze jezeli dziala, to to nie jest twoja zasluga
<Foxik> BlessJah, a juz się martwiłem ;P
<Wizard> Foxik, ty jeszcze z tym walczysz?
<Foxik> Wizard, tia, mnie nie łatwo złamać :D
<Wizard> chodziło mi o to, że już ze 3h siedzisz
<Wizard> a to jest robota na 15 minut
<Wizard> :S
<Foxik> Wizard, ale to juz nie walka to finish :D
<Wizard> w sensie fiński plik ustawień?
<Foxik> tak oczywiście :D
<Matan[M]> mati75: kk, thx
<kretu> Wizard: od kiey ty masz tutaj maupe?
<Foxik> jest sukces, jest conky, hehe nie pokazuje temperatury i kilku innych rzeczy, ale oj tam oj tam :)
<Wizard> kretu, spytaj ChanServa
<Foxik> nq all, ide się wyspać ;)
<Wizard> całą noc rzeźbił!
<Wizard> ale ja tam nic nie wiem :>
<dziadu> której jądro jest nowsze: 3.0-3-generic czy 3.0.0-9-generic?
<BlessJah> dziadu: czy ma to znaczenie?
<dziadu> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> o, czemu?
<BlessJah> to nie fedora, zeby miec najnowszy soft
<BlessJah> dziadu: http://www.kernel.org/
<anemus> co poprawili w 3?
<mati75> dziadu: oneric?
<mati75> u mnie -9 ciągnie
<BlessJah> anemus: żadnych wodotrysków od strony usera
<Wizard> tak przypominam, że oneiric nie został jeszcze wydany, więc nie ma wsparcia
<Wizard>  /j #ubuntu+1
<anemus> właśnie widzę, że głównie drivery
<anemus> Wizard: to nie znaczy, że jest tu niemile widziene
<nn52> +1?
<nn52> czy to działa jak TVN+1? :D
<nn52> szkoda że kelnera nie insaluje się jak .deb ^^
<nn52> Ubuntu w wersji 9.04 kiedyś ściągał sam sobie kelnery  ... :P ten widze że nie.
<BlessJah> nn52: +1 to nastepne wydanie
<nn52> aaa
<nn52> czyli 11.10 ?
<BlessJah> też
<lisu> kelnera?
<BlessJah> lisu: kelnera
<BlessJah> a co?
<lisu> BlessJah: ja nie w temacie, ale chyba kernel sie pisze
<BlessJah> lisu: ci też ktoś zwraca uwagę, jak literówki sadzisz po pijaku?
<lisu> ba
<lisu> myslalem, ze o jakas restauracje chodzi
<lisu> e*
 * Wizard pierwszy do bicia za litrówki!
<Ashiren24> D:
<Wizard> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/2/10150/z10150162X,Kontrolowane-przez-rebeliantow-Bengazi--Tlumy-swietuja.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bh3t9l> (at bi.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> czy to nie jest polonez, to po lewej? :>
<lisu> to nie jest polonez
<gjm> no, na pewno nie
<gjm> Wizard: ty poloneza na oczy widziałeś?
<Wizard> widziałem
<Wizard> już sobie odświeżyłem
<Wizard> co prawda w bratnim Egipcie Nasr produkował polonezy
<DaZ> polonezy chyba też czasem sobie jezdza po kubie [;
<derpella> Witam, nie mogę zamontować stacji DVD w laptopie, w fstab chyba nic o nim nie jest napisane
<derpella> mam 10.10, jestem na xfce bo gnome mi się popsuł
<lisu> derpella: odpal nautilus --no-desktop
<lisu> i po sprawie
<Zirr> bardzo jestem szczęśliwy że ktoś wykasował moje konto w czytelni w czasie jak pisałem artykuł
<Zirr> chciałbym się dowiedzieć który to idiota
<Zirr> i mu podziękować
<Zirr> za zmarnowaną godzine
<Matan[M]> Zirr: GZ ;]
<Zirr> nie wiem czego mi gratulujesz
<BlessJah> Zirr: nikt poza dwimenorem ostatnio nic nie pisze
<Zirr> nie wolno?
<Zirr> zakaz jakiś?
<Zirr> to na ch** to zaproszenie do pisania?
<BlessJah> Zirr: nie zakaz, stan faktyczny
<BlessJah> cała pierwsza strona artów - dwimenor
<Zirr> to nie wyjaśnia czemu moje konto sobie zniknęło w ciągu 2 godzin jak mnie nie było przy kompie
<BlessJah> na drugiej jeden art mario_7
<BlessJah> Zirr: nie wyjaśnia
<BlessJah> pisz do administracji
<BlessJah> na trzeciej az trzy niedwimenorowe
<Wizard> Zirr, póki co to kanał ma ze stroną ubuntu.pl niewiele wspólnego
<Zirr> zmyliły mnie statystyki kanału znajdujące się własnie w domenie ubuntu.pl
<Wizard> hmm, może w odległych czasach założyli to ci sami ludzie
<Wizard> ze 3 miesiące temu słyszałem coś o zacieśnianiu współpracy, czy coś..
<Wizard> ale jak na razie to nie wygląda dobrze :)
<DaZ> ja tam nie narzekam
<pechowiec> o/
<derpella> lisu: nie ma tam stacji cd, tylko stacja dysków
<lisu> derpella: jakiej stacji, o czym ty mówisz?
<derpella> rozmowa sprzed półtorej godziny
<derpella> * nie dysków, dyskietek, której nawet nie mam
<derpella> w narzędziu do obsługi dysków jest jako /dev/sr0, ale w fstabie nie ma
<derpella> dla przypomnienia pisałam, że nie mogę zamontować stacji dvd
<Wizard> dmesg | grep -i dvd
<derpella> [    1.988394] ata2.00: ATAPI: LG      DVD-ROM DRN-8080B, 1.09, max MWDMA2
<derpella> [    2.008777] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LG       DVD-ROM DRN8080B 1.09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<Matan[M]> rejstracja wyłączona na ubuntu.pl/forum ?
<pechowiec> derpella: ls -al /dev |grep sr
<derpella> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2011-08-22 17:05 cdrom -> sr0
<derpella> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2011-08-22 17:05 dvd -> sr0
<derpella> srw-rw-rw-   1 root root           0 2011-08-22 15:13 log
<derpella> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2011-08-22 17:05 scd0 -> sr0
<derpella> brw-rw----+  1 root cdrom    11,   0 2011-08-22 17:05 sr0
<BlessJah> grrr
<Matan[M]> derpella: Q2 panie! pastebin.com wklej.org
<derpella> och, przepraszam
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Szatan> Wizard: czarodzieju :) napisz że ubuntu.pl zostało zhackowane
<BlessJah> Wizard: o wklejce daj wcześniej, nikt tego nie czyt
<BlessJah> a*
<derpella> kajam się oraz http://wklej.to/1G0c0
<Wizard> Szatan, znowu?
<Wizard> ileż można
<BlessJah> Wizard: on sie jeszcze jara poprzednim hackiem
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie czytanie topicu jest w złym guście :D
<BlessJah> wszystkie newbie i n00by to robią
<BlessJah> znaczy nie robią
<BlessJah> nieważne
<Vorbis^> Wizard, zrób topik kolorowy
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> nie rób
<Vorbis^> bedzie przyciągąl uwage
<Wizard> ale to nie #pokemony
<Wizard> chociaż czasem to już sam nie wiem :|
<pechowiec> derpella: ile masz tych napędów?
<derpella> jeden
<derpella> system świeżuchny
<pechowiec> no to w czym problem:O?
<derpella> w tym, że nie mogę go używać
<derpella> niby jest, a nigdzie go nie ma
<pechowiec> wsadzasz płytke i # mount -o ro /dev/dvd /media/cdrom
<pechowiec> a gdzie ma być?
<pechowiec> ew do /etc/fstab mozesz wpisac
<derpella> mount point /media/cdrom does not exist
<pechowiec> ew do /etc/fstab mozesz wpisac "/dev/dvd /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto(lub auto jesli lubisz) 0 0"
<pechowiec> derpella: mkdir -p /media/cdrom
<derpella> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<pechowiec> a masz coś na tej płytce?
<pechowiec> mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /media/cdrom
<derpella> audio cd, dobra
<Szatan> Wizard: ile się da :x
<pechowiec> derpella: audio cd sie oddtwarza inaczej na linuksie
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO
<derpella> programy do muzyki też nic nie widzą
<Wizard> a to nie jest jakaś taka empikowa płyta, która udaje audiocd?
<derpella> nie
<Wizard> hmm
<pechowiec> derpella: jak chcesz sobie posłuchać to : mplayer cdda://
<pechowiec> AFAIR
<Wizard> a masz jakąś z danymi?
<Wizard> pechowiec, on ma linuksa od kilku godzin, a ty go straszysz jakimś hakiem? :D
<pechowiec> Wizard: bd wiadomo czy napęd jest ok :D
<pechowiec> a jakby tamto nie zadziało to "mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/dvd cdda://"  :>
<pechowiec> a z graficznych to vlc powinien sobie poradzic
<derpella> No media in drive for device '/dev/sr0'.
<pechowiec> Wizard: prawda taka ze ja tez sie nieźle nawkurzałem z audio cd pod linuksem
<derpella> ale dvd też nie poszło
<derpella> w ogóle w systemie plików nigdzie nie ma
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dvd to już powinno się dać montować
<Wizard> a instalowałeś z tego napędu?
<derpella> tak
<Wizard> lol
<pechowiec> derpella: a wsadź płytke instalacyjna z ubuntu czy co tam masz taka powinna działać
<derpella> wow, polecenie od mplayera poszło i audio leci, ale chciałabym wiedzieć gdzie mam szukać plików
<pechowiec> derpella: jak chcesz sobie zgrać te pliki to poszukaj jakiegos rippera
<derpella> lecę po jakąś płytkę z danymi
<derpella> nie o to mi chodzi
<Vorbis^> na audio cd nie ma plików przecież
<pechowiec> Prawa murphiego sa święte
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: ale windows pokazuje :>
<pechowiec> wiec pewnie sa :>
<Vorbis^> eheh
<Vorbis^> 0KB
<Vorbis^> ale windows wie lepiej
<derpella> więc, płytka z danymi, gdzie szukać plików?
<Vorbis^> automatycznie sie zamontuje zapewne
<Vorbis^>  /media/cośtam
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: prawie 16kb :>
<pechowiec> brr automatyczne montowanie
<Vorbis^> czemu brr?
<gjm> lubię jak wypowiadają się ludzie którzy na poruszany temat nie mają, a przynajmniej nie powinni mieć nic do powiedzenia
<Vorbis^> ja też
<gjm> ;>
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: jakoś automontowanie kojarzy mi sie z autoodtwarzaniem z win co jest przyczyna wielu problemów
<gjm> pechowiec: automontowanie a autoodtwarzanie to dwie różne rzeczy
 * pechowiec hides
<pechowiec> :>
<Vorbis^> autoodtwarzanie jedynie do infekowania kompów sie nadaje
<pechowiec> hm... ciekawa mentalność... siedza ukryci i czekaja az ktos napisze bzdure by mu ja wytknac :>
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> pechowiec, wytykam ci!
<gjm> kto niby?
<Wizard> netbeans jest śmieszny
<gjm> dopiero zacząłem was czytać
<derpella> no to się dowiedziałam w ten ostrzejszy sposób że płyty audio nie posiadają plików :p więc jak je puścić w rythmboxie czy qmmp bez posiłkowania się terminalem?
<Wizard> moja klasa działa w programie, ale jak ją dodałem jako komponent, żeby móc jej używać w edytorku gui, to mi wylatuje z niej nullpointer :D
<gjm> może masz porządne płyty które się nie puszczają?
<gjm> derpella: ^
<derpella> porządna płytka, ale w ogóle nie ma opcji odtwarzania cd, tylko plików/katalogów
<Wizard> no.. nie wiem czy qmmp ma taką opcję, to już w nim musisz szukać
<gjm> derpella: w VLC spróbuj
<Wizard> rythmbox potrafi grać audiocd
 * gjm daje rady chociaż nie wie w czym problem
<gjm> ale okej
<Wizard> to nie jest rozwiązanie, gjm
<gjm> wiem
<Wizard> on chce grać w rythmboksie
<Wizard> derpella, przeczesz jeszcze na wszelki wypadek jego ustawienia, może ma z czapy napęd podany :)
<derpella> jest "skanuj nośniki wymienne" w rhytmboxie, ale nie znajduje cd.
<Wizard> a tam nie ma po lewej zakładki "graj audio cd"?
<gjm> nie chce mi się przewijać, ale wnioskuję że nie czyta ci rhytmboxie cd-audio, tak?
<gjm> płyta zamontowana?
<Wizard> dobrze wnioskujesz
<derpella> właśnie nie o to chodzi, że nie czyta, ale w gui w ogóle nie ma takiej opcji
<Wizard> gjm, CD AUDIO SIĘ NIE MONTUJE
<Wizard> ile razy to jeszcze trzeba tu napisać?
<gjm> nie wiem, nie używam
<Wizard> boś gołodupiec
<Wizard> ;P
<derpella> pyrat jakiś
<gjm> derpella: masz autoodtwarzanie
<Wizard> derpella, no na bank, chociaż kiedyś kupiłem cd audio, na której była ścieżka z danymi i piosenki w ogg ;D
<gjm> derpella: muzykę którą słucham rzadko wydają na płytach cd, częściej na winylach
<derpella> w totemie, ale totem się wywala, że nie ma nic w /.dev/sd0/, mplayer z konsoli poszedł
<Wizard> zlej tego totema
<Wizard> nie wiem kiedy to się będzie do czegoś nadawać
<derpella> nie pałam sympatią
<gjm> deadbeef ftw.
<Wizard> tja..
<Wizard> hipster się znalazł
<Wizard> odtwarza winyle deadbeefem
<gjm> derpella: spróbuj Audacious czy jakoś tak
<derpella> smplayer jest mój najukochańszy, a zwykłam używać xmms-a, póki go nie olano
<gjm> Wizard: empetrójki
<gjm> ale 320kbps ofc
<Wizard> derpella, można go zainstalować jeszcze :)
<Wizard> wciąż się kompiluje :)
<Wizard> zaraz zaraz, zwykłam?
<derpella> parole chce czytać cd... z iso. żadnego wspomagania dla ludzi kupujących muzykę w skl.epie? :p
<derpella> czas zaprzeszły czy coś takiego
<Wizard> najwyraźniej :D
<Wizard> chodziło mi o płeć
<Wizard> coś ostatnio stosunkowo dużo kobiet tu zagląda
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> derpella: Kalina? :)
<Wizard> dobra, do tematu
<gjm> kurdę, przyzwyczaiłem się znowu do windowsa, muszę iść na odwyk
<Wizard> derpella, poszukaj jeszcze, czy rythmbox nie ma czasem obsługi audio cd w pluginie, bo może tak być
<Wizard> gjm, pomóc ci banem? :>
<Wizard> i może geje wyłączyły
<gjm> Wizard: haters gonna hate
<gjm> też za nim nie przepadam ale czasem trzeba
<Wizard> gjm, szanuj polski język
<gjm> Wizard: hejter gona hejt, lepiej?
<gjm> hejters*
<gjm> dobrze że mam chociaż namiastkę basha :)
<Ashiren24> jak na polski przetlumaczyc "stopping to smell the roses"?
<Ashiren24> znam znaczenie tego idiomu ale nie wiem jak to po polsku wyrazic ;f
<Wizard> a ja nie znam znaczenia tego idiomu
<gjm> "thank's from the mountain" rządzi
<Ashiren24> It's an idiom which means to take time to enjoy what you are doing
<Ashiren24> D:
<Ashiren24> nie, denmark from chicken!
<Wizard> ale trochę lipa, jak się w ojczystym języku nie umiesz wyrażać
<derpella> gjm: skąd wziąłeś imię, skoro nie było go w logach, a w ircu jest "KSGDJSEG"? troszkę się czuję without dexterity
<Wizard> aaaaaaaaaa
<gjm> 17:25 -!- derpella [~kalina@nat-kro52-94.aster.pl]
<Wizard> teraz to mnie zaczynacie denerwować!
<gjm> use whois
<gjm> Wizard: czemuż to?
<derpella> aj, zapomniałam się zalogować
<Wizard> a temuż, że nie po to moi przodkowie walczyli z nazistami, żebyś teraz sam się germanizował
<gjm> dobra dobra, powiedz po prostu żeś nie poliglota
<gjm> też wolę polszczyznę
<pechowiec> Wizard: daj to do topiku :>
<m477> da sie w jakis sposob podzielic okno w terminalu na dwa? czy musze dwa osobne okna obok siedzie zrobic?
<gjm> ale wiele technicznych terminów nie ma polskich odpowiedników (przykład)
<gjm> m477: tmux, dvtm
<derpella> wiem że są taby w niektóreych
<pechowiec> gjm: a to znasz "dear spanish blame" autentyk :D
<gjm> lol
<pechowiec> ałć
<pechowiec> g++ mi sie pobuntował :(
<Wizard> a mi netbeans
<Wizard> :/
<pechowiec> -.- czemu mi for(found=0 && int k=0;bleble;bleble) nie działa i g++ fochy strzela?
<Wizard> bo masz && przy deklaracji zmiennej?
<pechowiec> Wizard: brrr a to nie moge w warunkach startowych tak dawac? :(
<Wizard> no && to wyrażenie logiczne
<pechowiec> szkoda
<Wizard> found=0 && int k=0 zwraca false, tak na pierwszy rzut oka
<derpella> chciałam zripować sound juicerem żeby oszczędzić sobie problemów, a on nie widzi. Jeno SMPlayer kochany. Wkurzyłam się, instaluję gtk 1.2 i xmms-a.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> czeka cię kompilacja źródełek prawdopodobnie
<m477> dzieki
<gjm> enjoy
<derpella> w walce nie wolno się poddawać
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> swoją drogą, wróciłaś do linuksa po 5 latach abstynencji, czy co?
<derpella> po 2 latach względnej wstrzemięźliwości
<m477> gjm: troche rozbudowany ten tmux, przejrzalem manuala i nie znalazlem opcji jak to uruchomic :<
<Wizard> m477, przykro mi stwierdzić, ale w takim razie powinieneś sobie a) odpuścić, b) poszukać jakiejś instrukcji
<pechowiec> Wizard: kompilacja to nie grzecg
<m477> ;(
<Wizard> pechowiec, no ba, dwa programy to jej raz dwa pójdą
 * pechowiec cries...
<pechowiec> seg faulta dostałem
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> pechowiec, jak się nie umie pisać, to tak jest
<Wizard> poka kod
<pechowiec> Wizard: 170 lini jesteś pewny?
<morfeusz888> pechowiec, to daj na wklej.org
<pechowiec> o teraz cos pozmieniałem i dostaje normalniejszy błąd
<pechowiec> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error'
<pechowiec>   what():  basic_string::resize
<Wizard> uch, nie umiem wyjątków w cpp
<pechowiec> hm... chyba mu sie nie podoba /srodek.compare("")/
<pechowiec> to takie brzydkie jak sie na to popatrze
<pechowiec> o teraz działa
<Wizard> string ma length albo size
<Wizard> lepiej to z zerem porównuj :)
<pechowiec> Wizard: tak tez zrobiłem
<pechowiec> ale compare tez ma
 * pechowiec facepalms gdzieś mam błąd i nie wiem gdzie...  anajgorsze ze sie skompilowało
<BlessJah> Wizard: co wchodze, to cie widze, od rana do wieczora siedzisz i wakacje marnujesz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tydzien zostal, zrob cos sensownego
<m477> napisz program
<BlessJah> m477: jaki znowu program?
<m477> nie wiem, mialo byc cos sensownego, a kodzenie jest ;]
<BlessJah> m477: bede pisal ja moj partner z wakacji wroci, on mial hosting zalatwic
<BlessJah> ja w tym czasie sie w ncurses doszkalam
<pechowiec> BlessJah: napisz takie cos co dzieli tekst na "pola" o wymiarach 20znakow na 10 znakow i wyrazy nie moga byc rozdzielone :>
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie brałem urlopu w tym roku, moja żona wyjechała do pracy za granicę, sam siedzę
<Wizard> w pracy ircuję od czasu do czasu jak mi się projekt buduje, czy coś
<m477> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: buduje ci się?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> no jak się kompiluje
<BlessJah> :D
<Wizard> ale to nie tylko kompilacja przecież, jeszcze składanie wszystkiego do kupy
<m477> pewnie chodzi o kompilowanie
<Wizard> BlessJah, a teraz np. walczę z netbeans, bo pracę dyplomową piszę
<Wizard> i coś mi wali w pokoju, podejrzewam, że podlałem kwiatka za dużo :)
<m477> ale jestem idiota 2 dni uruchamialem aplikacje z nie tymi opcjami i nie wiedzalem czemu nie dzialaja nowe zmiany ;<
<mrlukasz_> wita
<mrlukasz_> witam
<mrlukasz_> jaki jest najlepszy porgram do zrobiena prezneteacji z zdjęciami i dzwiękiem oraz przjsciami podobne do movet maker
<gjm> Super Prezentator 2000 Kozak Edition
<mrlukasz_> a tak powaznie
<gjm> ale na linuxa?
<BlessJah> mrlukasz_: movie maker?
<soee> mrlukasz_, openoffice ma cos do prezentacji, pod KDE jest KPresenter  ( Calligra Stage )
<soee> gdzies na jakims blogu jeszcze o innym pog gtk czytalem jakis czas temu ale nie pamietam :D
<Wizard> no i zawsze jest beamer
<Wizard> ale to dla pr0
<manio> odpowiedniki movie makera to chyba pitivi i openshot
<gjm> czyżby google umarło?
<manio> pod kde to chyba kdenlive
<Wizard> gjm, podobało mi się Kozak Edition :D
<Wizard> ej zaraz, "movie maker" to jest program do robienia prezentacji?
<gjm> miałem kiedyś Radeona 9200 SE (Special Edition) który od "zwykłej edycji" różnił się tym że miał 2x mniej ramu :)
<BlessJah> gjm: specjalnej troski?
<gjm> BlessJah: można i tak
<ntat> BlessJah, co ciekawego piszesz na Symbiana?:)
<BlessJah> na symbiana?
<BlessJah> teraz napisalem swoja wlasna wersje czytajki nieprzeczytanych sms
<ntat> czytajki, tzn syntezator mowy?:)
<BlessJah> pisanie w pythonie na symbiana to czysta przyjemnosc, nawet w przypadku ograniczonej znajomosci pythona
<Wizard> BlessJah, Qt?
<Wizard> czy jakieś natywne cuś?
<BlessJah> ntat: nie, uzywam wbudowanego silnika tts
<BlessJah> ntat: moj kod iteruje po sms z inboksa i przekazuje nieprzeczytane do tts
<BlessJah> Wizard: w pythonie? maja wlasne api, ale w cpp jest qt
<Wizard> a jak ci ktoś wyśle "хуй, пиздец"?
<m477> w pythonie tez jest qt
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli w cpp pisze sie tak przyjemnie (a same dobre rzeczy o apii symbiana czytalem) to juz mnie palce swierzbia, zeby pierwszy program popelnic
<BlessJah> m477: pys60.garage.maemo.org/doc/s60/
<BlessJah> m477: wiem ze jest, ale nie w symbianowym
<Wizard> robiłem projekt w QtQuick
<Wizard> w pracy :/
<Wizard> ależ to jest badziew
<gjm> jak całe qt
<gjm> imo
<Wizard> nie wiem jak natywne api, ale chłopaki mówili, że dopóki się pisze 3 przyciski na krzyż to jest ok
<BlessJah> Wizard: jest rozpoznawanie jezyka, ale w pythonie do niego nie dotarlem
<Wizard> tak samo jak w QtQuick z resztą
<Wizard> na początku było prosto
<Wizard> szast prast i kod leciał
<BlessJah> Wizard: wszysttko po angielsku czyta
<Wizard> a potem się zaczęły schody
<BlessJah> bo kod polecial
<Wizard> kupno trackballa to był dobry pomysł jednak :D
<ntat> Ostatnio dostałem z Helionu fajną książkę do Pythona ale nie miałem okazji żeby do niej zajrzeć;)
<ntat> a raczej czasu
<ntat> :)
<Wizard> ja jakoś nie przepadam za pythonem
<Wizard> nie lubię pisać w językach, które nie mają ścisłego typowania
<Wizard> do tego python jest wooooolny
<pechowiec> nadążyć za devami :>
<pechowiec> wyszystko, oprócz tego w czym piszą jest wolne i fee :>
<Wizard> nie no
<pechowiec> Wizard: idź i wyraź swoje zdanie na #python
<Wizard> ja kiedyś dużo robiłem w pytongu
 * pechowiec spróbuje ogarnąć jave
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeden z szybszych skryptowych akurat
<Wizard> ale jakoś tak potem trza się było przerzucić na takie języki, za które są pieniądze
 * BlessJah lubi pythona
<Wizard> BlessJah, no właśnie
<gjm> python > java
<Wizard> mhm
<BlessJah> chyba ze o kompilowanych chciales powiedziec
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> a java się kompiluje?
<BlessJah> to spoko, skryptowy nigdy takiego nie przegoni
<Wizard> do jakiegoś pseud-bździewia
<gjm> Wizard: java się co najwyżej komplikuje
<Wizard> lubię javę jako język, ale platforma jest do kitu
<pechowiec> gjm: http://www.pracuj.pl/praca/java;kw http://www.pracuj.pl/praca/python;kw
<anon> hi t
<gjm> pechowiec: nie mam zamiaru kodzić za kasę
<Wizard> pechowiec, on jest w gimnazjum, jeszcze do niego nie dotarło
<Wizard> :>
<pechowiec> aaa...
<gjm> Wizard: kto w gimnazjum misiu?
<Wizard> BlessJah,
<BlessJah> co?
<Wizard> no jesteś w gimnazjum, nie?
<gjm> już myślałem że o mnie mówisz
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja?
<BlessJah> w domu jestem
<BlessJah> sa wakacje
<gjm> BlessJah: Wizard twierdzi że uczęszczasz do szkoły o profilu gimnazjalnym, czyż nie?
<BlessJah> nie?
<Wizard> gjm, ty masz jakoś 18 lat, iirc
<Wizard> a nie, 23 czy 24
<Wizard> kiedyś mówiłeś
<gjm> 19 i pół
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> "i pół", jak to dumnie brzmi
<BlessJah> gjm: brzmi jakbyś z pieluch wyrósł niedawno
<gjm> Wizard: ty się pochwal
<Wizard> :S
<BlessJah> "mam siedem i pół!"
<pechowiec> BlessJah: tsy i pół!
<Wizard> ja nie chodziłem do gimnazjum
<Wizard> pisałem starą maturę
<pechowiec> Wizard: ciesz się :D
<Wizard> mam żonę
<Wizard> studiów nie skończyłem
<pechowiec> Wizard: wiadomym jest ze nie trzeba skończyć studiów zeby znaleść prace
<Wizard> po jaki ch.. mam się chwalić wiekiem? :D
<Wizard> pechowiec, no ba!
<gjm> Wizard: to po co mnie pytasz?
<pechowiec> Wizard: ostro zawyżasz średnią kanału :D
<Wizard> :D
<pechowiec> ale i tak to bd +/- ~16
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> pechowiec, tak wracając
<Wizard> javka jest prosta
<Wizard> czytałeś Thinking?
<pechowiec> Wizard: jakies how-to z netu
<pechowiec> Wizard: http://javastart.pl/podstawy-jezyka/zapis-i-konwencja-nazewnictwa/
<gjm> php to dopiero jest potwór
<pechowiec> gjm: orly?
<gjm> nie, chopina
<gjm> :>
 * pechowiec pisał troszke w php
<pechowiec> chopina?
<gjm> pechowiec: lotniska w paryżu
<gjm> Orly i Chopina
<pechowiec> yhym
<Wizard> pechowiec, punkt 6 zdaje się nie przejdzie checkstyle, przed nawiasem powinna być spacja ;)
<pechowiec> damnit źle sie ucze
<pechowiec> Wizard: a ty piszesz w javie?
<pechowiec> Wizard: mi tam sie kompiluje takie cos jak on pokazuje
<Wizard> tja, już parę lat
<Wizard> checkstyle to taki obowiązkowy plugin :)
<pechowiec> Wizard: co polecasz na początek? jakaś książka?
<Wizard> pechowiec, punkt 8 jest bez sensu
<Wizard> Thinking in java
<Wizard> studenci jej nie lubią, bo jest dobra
<pechowiec> a grube to?
<pechowiec> Wizard: ja nei student :>
<Wizard> no..
<Wizard> czekaj, gdzieś tu mam
<pechowiec> Wizard: http://helion.pl/ksiazki/thinking-in-java-edycja-polska-wydanie-iv-bruce-eckel,thij4v.htm takie coś?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3d99be2> (at helion.pl)
<Wizard> wydanie 3, edycja polska ma 917 stron
<Wizard> tak, takie
<Wizard> V chyba nie ma
<firemark> ~22:18:07~  gjm : php to dopiero jest potwór
<pechowiec> ale to lepiej 4 nie?
<firemark> php jest bardzo prosty
<Wizard> no tak
<Wizard> 4 jest grubsza
 * BlessJah boi sie ze kaza mu sie tych wszystkich obsysajacych jezykow na studiach uczyc
<Wizard> ma ponad 1000 stron
<Wizard> BlessJah, javy na bank
<Wizard> co to za informatyk, co javy nie zna
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiem
<BlessJah> i c i cpp
<pechowiec> damn.. a mi sie wydawało ze potop który miał 600 stron to sporo :>
<firemark> BlessJah: nieee najpierw pascal
<Wizard> ale nie przejmuj się, BlessJah
<Wizard> i tak cię nie nauczą
<BlessJah> ba, na ktoryms semestrze bash bedzie!!!
<Wizard> będziesz walił babole
<BlessJah> Wizard: sam sie bede musial
<BlessJah> firemark: pascala w podstawowce robilem
<Wizard> pechowiec, potem warto jeszcze jakieś "Wzorce projektowe" przeczytać
<firemark> co?
<BlessJah> firemark: ale nie czuje sentymentu
<BlessJah> turbo pascala
<Wizard> pechowiec, no i zależy co chcesz robić w pracy
<BlessJah> w podstawowce
<pechowiec> Wizard: przypomne sie jak to przeczytam
<firemark> ja programowanie mialem dopiero w lic
<pechowiec> Wizard: zarabiać :>
<firemark> chociaz znalem je wczesniej
<pechowiec> Wizard: narazie chce podstawy ogarnac
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> to ta książka starczy
 * gjm miał Logo w gimnazjum
<gjm> i leciał w kulki
<BlessJah> firemark: ja w programie logo i html mialem w gimie, pascal sam z siebie robilem
<firemark> a
<firemark> chybazetak
<pechowiec> Logo? to ten język z żółwiem?
<firemark> yep
<BlessJah> gjm: ja w gimie dzialajacy zegarek w logo napisalem
<gjm> logo. kto to wgl wymyślił
<pechowiec> hm...
<BlessJah> wskazowkowy!
<pechowiec> me nie miał w gim ani html ani logo ani nic
<pechowiec> za to było duzo ms office
<BlessJah> pechowiec: miales pecha
<BlessJah> choc mozliwe ze logo na kolko bylo, juz nie pamietam
<Wizard> kolko?
<BlessJah> za to pracowalismy na makach!
<gjm> u mnie też
<BlessJah> Wizard: zajecia dodatkowe?
<Wizard> za to starych :>
<BlessJah> nie, szkola kupila pracownie na makach jak w 3 klasie bylem
<gjm> ja swoje miałem ochotę rozdupczyć
<BlessJah> chyba pol roku na makach moglem popracowac, bo jakos tak miedzy semestrami kupila
<pechowiec> Wizard: tylko w javie piszesz?
<lisu> re
<Wizard> pechowiec, prawie
<Wizard> bywały inne projekty, ale zasadniczo tak
<Wizard> dobra, lecę jeszcze trochę poklepać :)
<Wizard> o/
<pechowiec> cya
<pechowiec> Wizard: a ma sens kupować 3 edycje? Bo widziałem po okazyjnej cenie
<Sebo> Cze¶æ, Jak zainstalowaæ w Ubuntu ISO-8859-2?
<lisu> o0
<lisu> Sebo: przeczytaj temat -> na ircu używamy utf-8,
<lisu> btw. witaj.
<Sebo> Ale mi nie chodzi o irac tylko o serwer na którym potrzebujê miec taki uk³ad znaków w konsoli
<gjm> Boże: widzisz i nie grzmisz
<BlessJah> Sebo: export LC_ALL='pl_pl.ISO-8859-2''
<eshlox> witam, powiedzcie mi czy sterowniki do karty graficznej ze strony nvidii beda dzialaly lepiej niz te standardowe w systemie? ktos sie tym bawil? warto?
<BlessJah> eshlox: nie
<BlessJah> eshlox: to jest jedno i to samo
<gjm> nie umiemy takich rzeczy
<gjm> BlessJah: otwarte a zamknięte?
<gjm> to samo?
 * lisu robi restart po 21 dniach x]
<gjm> no nie wiem
<Sebo> BlessJah: No tak tylko, ¿e ja nie mam tego locale na li¶cie $ locale -a
<BlessJah> gjm: nvidia czy nouveau?
<BlessJah> Sebo: nie wiem, wroc jutro w dzien
<gjm> BlessJah: nvidia, nouveau posysa
<gjm> imo
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> do 2D jest swietna
<eshlox> lsmod ma zaladowane nvidia u mnie
<eshlox> aczkolwiek nie dziala to zbyt dobrze, przynajmniej standardowo ;-)
<BlessJah> bbl
<eshlox> nie wiem w sumie jak tam nvidia stoi ze sterownikami aktualnie, bo do wczoraj uzywalem ati.. ale po instalacji sprobowalem przetestowac jakas gre.. aczkolwiek sie nie udalo ;-)
<BlessJah> eshlox: u mnie bangla
 * BlessJah idzie spac
<BlessJah> cya
<eshlox> bye
<gjm> lisu: i jak się czujesz?
<lisu> okropnie
<gjm> zły reboot
<lisu> gjm: mam traume
<eshlox> a u mnie nie ;-) kubuntu, nvidia gf525m i odpalajac cokolwiek: Client fatal crashed: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem ;-)
<gjm> lisu: stracony uptime zawsze boli
<lisu> reboot dobry, tylko kufa musiałem hard reset, bo przy wyłączeniu zwiska, jak nigdy, nie polecam jajka 2.6.38-11-generic w ubuntu 11.04!
<lisu> gjm: serdercznie jebi mnie uptime
<lisu> ma działać
<gjm>  21:41:45 up 100 days,  6:38,  0 users,  load average: 1.66, 1.76, 1.68
<lisu> gjm: pff, jakby prądu nie brakło, to w robocie miałbym 4-5-6  no 6 x 30 liczac na okraglo dni
<gjm> oj tam
<lisu> ale ze kufa elektrycy za jajo i poszła... różnicówka na serwerach i trzba było powyłączac... co zrobic
<lisu> ba różnicówka to nic, chyba wtedy poszło przedlicznikowe, bo z różnicówką to bym sobie poradził
<jacekowski>  23:48:58 up 118 days,  7:59,  3 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.22, 0.28
<lisu> jacekowski: właśnie miałem zapodać twój uptime :]
<jacekowski> nie chwal sie cudzym uptimem
<lisu> ba, twój chciałem pochwalić.
<lisu> zaraz swój sprawdze
<lisu> ale pewnie koło miesiaca tylko
<lisu> 23:54:04 up 28 days, - nie duzo sie pomyliłem
<qrq1> Witam
<root-jr_pl> Witam, mam problem z napędem cd
<root-jr_pl> w moim laptopie Acerze 5745G nie otwiera się napęd
<root-jr_pl> na górze klawiatury laptopa jest guzik do wysuwania tacki napędu, ale on nie działa
<root-jr_pl> czy jest jakieś rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy pozostaje mi tylko wpisywanie komendy eject w terminalu? Proszę o pomoc.
<root-jr_pl> Ktoś pomoże?
<nn52> wyłamane żąbki lub zerwana gumka?! :D
<nn52> ew. guzik się zepsuł
<jacekowski> zainstaluj windowsa
<nn52> jaki system masz?
<root-jr_pl> ubuntu 11.4
<nn52> jak XUbuntu , to on  nie uznaje bindów
<nn52> a to zainstaluj windowsa :D
<root-jr_pl> jest tu ktoś poważny kto pomoże?
<nn52> Nie o tej porze
<nn52> ja lecę w kimono.
<nn52> 3m cie się Łubuzy
<Matan[M]> 1st!
<Matan[M]> defaq?!
<Matan[M]> już po pierwszej...
<Matan[M]> bry noc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-23
<SimonPHOENIX> ma ktos vmware workstation?
<DaZ> ja tam pare razy próbowałem jakies vmware wrzucic, ale cos sie nie lubiło z moim jajkiem chyba :f
<SimonPHOENIX> no a mi normalnie chodzilo dopoki nie zrobilem update do ubuntu 11.04
<lisu> re
<Matan[M]> bry
<abbus> bry
<Matan[M]> Super Smash Bros Board! ;D http://www.ppe.pl/news-9799-Super_Smash_Bros_Board.html asewydrukuje
<KelThuza> czesc mam sprawe fetchmail pobiera mi poczte ale mutt juz wogole tego nie widzi ??
<KelThuza> na dole w mutte mam cos takiego /var/mail/mateusz nie ma takiego katalogu albo pliku (erron = 2)
<abbus> nie znam sie ale moze utworz katalog w wymienionym miejscu
<abbus> byc moze sam program nie stworzyl odpowiedniego katalogu do pobierania poczty
<Wizard> dobry
<KelThuza> teraz pisze ze fetchmail nie moze polaczyc sie z smtp
<KelThuza> czy jak fetchmail ustawionego na IMAP to smtp gmail jest jakies inny czy smpt.gmail.com
<Wizard> hmm, nie używam gmaila, ale na stronie na pewno mają gdzieś podane serwery
<KelThuza> poszukam
<KelThuza> moj plik .esmtprc wyglada tak
<KelThuza> caly adres mail
<KelThuza> hostname smtp.gmail.com
<KelThuza> username tez caly adres maila
<KelThuza> password haslo
<Wizard> nie jestem pewien tego username ;)
<Wizard> al ja fetchmaila używałem ostatni raz jakieś 8 lat temu
<KelThuza> czyli moze tylko nick bez @gmail.com sprobuje :D
<Wizard> tja
<KelThuza> nic
<KelThuza> zmienilem nawet IMAP na POP3
<KelThuza> cos jest nie tak smtp
<pechowiec> o/
<pechowiec> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<Wizard> cześć pechowiec
<pechowiec> Wizard: /msg?
<Wizard> mhm
<abbus> KelThuza: ale do gmail jest powiadamiacz przeciez
<abbus> chyba ze lubisz sciagac poczte na kompa
<abbus> KelThuza: sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Wizard> cześć morfeusz888
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<shpaq> mornin'
<nn52> hej!
<Killos> witam
<nn52> wiek toś jak w proftpd ustawić max quota?
<pechowiec> nn52: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Quotas.html
<nn52> hu *ćwir -a z tego ruzmiem
<BlessJah> nn52: bo jesteś kobietą
<nn52> -,-
<BlessJah> śpiąca sowa?
<nn52> może być
<BlessJah> nn52: znasz angielski?
<nn52> ta, ale dla mnie to i tak jest nie zrozumiałe xD
<BlessJah> i liczysz na to, że ktoś za ciebie przeczyta?
<PoKrAk> JELOŁ
<BlessJah> nn52: PoKrAk ma chyba za dużo wolnego czasu
<PoKrAk> lisu jezdeś ??
<PoKrAk> jo BlessJah
<PoKrAk> czasu duzo nie ma ale w czym problem
<PoKrAk> a proftpd ma jakies quoty domyslnie ?
<BlessJah> nie
<nn52> jak je ustawić nie podpinając proftpd do sql jak zrozumiałam.
<PoKrAk> to problem rozwiazany
<PoKrAk> dziekuje nastepny prosze
<nn52> xD
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: nn52 szuka silnego, odważnego i przystojnego mężczyzny, który by jej pomógł, w związku z tym mam pytanie: jestes mezczyzna?
<PoKrAk> odpowiem jak ocenie romiar biustu
<PoKrAk> :)
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: w takim razie nadajesz sie
<nn52> może kolega coś zdziała...
<BlessJah> nn52: może być gimbus?
<nn52> nie chce by mi dysk zap*ćwir* lili -.-
 * PoKrAk sie chce pochwalić ze uruchomił srodowisko testowe z UTM i ISCSI
<PoKrAk> wsio za free
<PoKrAk> :)
<BlessJah> nn52: oddzielna partycja na ftp i hulaj dusza
<BlessJah> nn52: jak zapchaja, ich problem, nie twoj
<nn52> byte radio credic ,, co to robi , bo nie czaje
<PoKrAk> nn52: jakie srodowisko ma to byc korporacyjne czy domowe ?
<PoKrAk> jak korporacyjne to do ftp iscsi dysk zamontowac sieciowo i po bolu
<nn52> domowo ;p chce limit tak ze 100mb na konto
<PoKrAk> obsługuje zarówno pliki jak i dyski logiczne
<nn52> a tak to nie limitowane jest
<PoKrAk> domowo albo partycja albo oddzielny dysk tylko dla ftp
<PoKrAk> ok rozwiazane nastepny prosze
<nn52> ftp mam w home
<nn52> ;]
<nn52> dokładnie /home/lighttpd/domain_name/http .
<nn52> dobra to objaśnij mi ktoś "byte ratio  / byte radio credit / file radio / files ratio credit ".
<PoKrAk> a jak nie dysk i ni partycje
<PoKrAk> poczytaj sobie o quote na usera
<PoKrAk> głodnu na co czekasz
 * PoKrAk is a snickers TIME
<PoKrAk> czy dansguardiana jakoś sie aktualizuje (bazy) ???
<PoKrAk> ok to gdzie (.)(.)?
<PoKrAk> wikipedia
<PoKrAk> ??
<lisu> PoKrAk: co tam?
<BlessJah> nn52: proftpd.org/docs/contrib/ftpquota.html
<PoKrAk> lisu ciagle meczysz sie zeby OZENIC COSTAM Z ad??
<PoKrAk> nn52: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/Webmin.htm
<PoKrAk> czytaj i działaj
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: pudlo mialo byc na ftp
<PoKrAk> lisu www.howtoforge.com polookaj
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: pokombinuje dojdzie
<BlessJah> na usera a nie ftp
<PoKrAk> przeca nie bede w necie siadzioał ib gotowego rozwiazania szukał
<BlessJah> nn52: ma byc quota na usera czy tylko upload ftp?
<nn52> upload ftp
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: no widzisz, i sie jednak nie nadajesz
<PoKrAk> nn52: www.google.com how to set up ftp upload quota proftpd
<nn52> tj quota na katalog /home/lighttpd<nazwa_domeny>/http
<BlessJah> nn52: hum, a userzy maja dostep do ssh?
<nn52> nie
<nn52> tylko administracja ( 4 osoby)
<PoKrAk> czemu musze ubijac gnome-panel zeby mi dzialal gnome-panel
<PoKrAk> nn52: to nie srodowisko domowe lecz firmowe
<PoKrAk> nn52: robisz to na fizycznych maszynach czy na wirtualkach ?
<nn52> fizycznych
<nn52> maszinki podpięte do szafy APC ;]
<PoKrAk> masz wolne maszyny do zabawy albo wirtualki
<nn52> i tak cały serv żre 20 WAT.... , a net 20mbps/20mbps
<lisu> PoKrAk: dzieki, ale dalem sobie z tym spokój
<PoKrAk> postaw sobie na tym serwer iscsi i podpinaj dyski iscsi o dowolnym rozmiarze pod ftp
<PoKrAk> lisu ok
<BlessJah> nn52: masz narzedzie ftpquota?
<nn52> nie? :P
<nn52> zaraz bedzie
<PoKrAk> a iscsi na raid 5 postawic i odpada problem backupu
<PoKrAk> :)
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: nie szpanuj, wiemy ze iscsi postawiles u siebie
<PoKrAk> wygodne jak byk to :D :P
<jacekowski> a raid5 nie daje rady
<jacekowski> raid5 to zabawka jak masz wiecej niz 5 dyskow
<nn52> ok ściągłam je , grze wkleić ten kilku kb pliczek?
<jacekowski> raid6 +hotspare to absolutne minimum
<BlessJah> nn52: e? zainstaluj, choc wydaje mi sie ze powinno byc od razu z proftpd
<BlessJah> jacekowski: twoja druga polowka chce quote na userow w proftpd zalozyc
<nn52> huh?! xD
<jacekowski> no to normalna quota od tego jest
<BlessJah> też
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a ty sie nie wymadrzaj
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo ci quote zmniejsze do 2M
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> logi sie nie zmieszcza nawet
<nn52> http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/ i Contributed Tools
<BlessJah> nn52: jesli nie ma dostepu po ssh, to wez zwykla quote uzyj
<jacekowski> blessjah  -- 12107166       0       0          23868     0     0
<BlessJah> jacekowski  -- 1265508    0    0     65344    0    0
<nn52> ja spadam
<nn52> bede potem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 10 tyle ile ja
<BlessJah> czego?
<BlessJah> home?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: megabajtow
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> mam kilka starych iso
<BlessJah> sciagam tutaj, dziele na party i mi sie wygodniej sciaga
<BlessJah> btw, skad te cyferki?
<BlessJah> bo ja je losowo klepnalem :>
<jacekowski> ty ich nie dostaniesz
<jacekowski> to root ino moze
<BlessJah> 12gb
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 8gb moge zwolnic od reki, jak bedzie potrzeba
<jacekowski> to co to za syf trzymasz?
<jacekowski> ja sie miescilem kiedys w 2G
<jacekowski> z calym gentoo
<BlessJah> logi?
<BlessJah> a poza logami sporo iso mam starych
<BlessJah> mam zwolnic?
<BlessJah> a, juz wiem co tak duzo zajmuje
<Wilku> Ta, z powodu cięć budżetowych
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 8gb moge od reki, tylko przezuce gdzie indziej
<jacekowski> to jeszcze troche ci do tych 2M brakuje i tak
<Wilku> A tak btw. to cześć wszystkim :D
<BlessJah> a czesc, czesc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w 2 mega sie nie zmieszcze, bo logi i smiec po http wiecej zajmuje
<jacekowski> hmm, zgodze sie na £
<jacekowski> 3*
<BlessJah> mega czy giga?
<jacekowski> gigabajtow sie zachcialo
<BlessJah> a co? nie wiedzialem, ze mamy kryzys?
<jacekowski> kiedys cale dyski twarde mialy 200M
<jacekowski> a temu sie gigabajtow chce
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mamy jeszcze 100gb wolnego, a ty mi 3gb skapisz?
<Wilku> jacekowski++
<jacekowski> tylko 100G
<jacekowski> i to tylko dlatego ze ja tak malo uzywam
<BlessJah> zajete jest 600gb na /
<BlessJah> :D
<Wilku> Pornuchy wywal...
<BlessJah> nie!
<BlessJah> a...
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moge wywalic tez pornuchy
<Wilku> Wiedziałem! :P
<BlessJah> Wilku: ale to nic nie zmieni, bo ich tam nie ma
<Wizard> lądujecie na bashu
<BlessJah> ~$ rm
<BlessJah> rm: missing operand
<BlessJah> nie chca sie usunac :/
<Wilku> O.o
<BlessJah> mialem juz nie trollowac, nah
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: skickuj mnie, jak zaczne znowu
<Wizard> dopsz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to mam zwolnic nieco czy nie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: najmniejszy dysk na jakims sie zainstalowalem mial 10,8gb, ale zajmowalem z tego ~3gb z systemem
<pechowiec> poleci mi ktoś _lekki_ program do nagrywanie cd/dvd ?
<BlessJah> pechowiec: dd
<BlessJah> !next
<pechowiec> BlessJah: a coś z gui?
<BlessJah> pechowiec: poszukaj w centrum oprogramowania
<Wilku> xfburn
<pechowiec> w czym?
<BlessJah> taki wynalazek z ubuntu, zeby proste bylo jeszcze prostsze
<Wizard> nu
<Wizard> mi się podoba
<Wizard> pechowiec, chyba, że nie masz ubuntu
<Wizard> wtedy możesz mieć za chwilę problemy
<Wizard> :>
<Wilku> ^^
<BlessJah> pechowiec: Wizard kickuje osoby nieuzywajace ubuntu
<BlessJah> grrr
<pechowiec> Wizard: ale mam apta! to niesprawiedliwe :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: do dupy jestes op, miales mnie kickac jak zaczne, zanim sie rozkrece
<BlessJah> pechowiec: apt-cache search
<pechowiec> BlessJah: spróbuj apt-cache search cd ...
<pechowiec> tyle syfu ze trudno coś znaleść
 * pechowiec is lazy
<Wilczek> pechowiec: apt-get install xfburn
<BlessJah> ~$ apt-cache search cd|wc -l
<BlessJah> 740
<BlessJah> sprytne
<BlessJah> pechowiec: ja pomyslalem, o zmianie katalogu najpierw...
<pechowiec> Wilczek: to wiem :)
<Wilczek> Wizard: Mam Ubu 11.04, Linuksa 3.0.1 i najnowsze sterowniki do NVIDII - spełniam twoje kryteria nie-kickania :D ?
<pechowiec> Linuksa 3.0.1?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: zaczalem trollowac, on kopie tylko archlinuksiarzy
<pechowiec> w sensie jajo?
<BlessJah> pechowiec: jadro
<Wilczek> pechowiec: Tak
<BlessJah> spadam, zanim znowu zlamie sluby nietrollowania
<BlessJah> bbl
<pechowiec> brr a ja na 2.6.32 siedze -.-
<pechowiec> ale mi sie nie chce kompilowac
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> tak to jest na gentoo
<pechowiec> Wizard: juz nei na gentoo :>
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> na ubu?
<pechowiec> debian
<BlessJah> Wizard: nastepnym razem wykop, bo sam sie nie oducze
<pechowiec> Wizard: mój sprzęt jest za słaby na mergowanie
<pechowiec> emerge gcc i mam dzień w d...
<Wizard> :]
<pechowiec> jak w ubuntu wyświetlić wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety?
<qrq> Qrwa
<qrq> Matryca mi pękła w Dellu
<pechowiec> cat .bash_history |grep apt-get odpada
<pechowiec> qrq łącze się w cierpieniu
<qrq> Zawiasy......
<qrq> I poszło
<shpaq> pechowiec: every time you use cat foo |grep bar god makes a women without boobs
<dzezz> pechowiec, sudo dpkg --get-selections, ale koniecznie walnij do pliku bo dużo tego
<Wizard> shpaq++
<pechowiec> shpaq: mea culpa
<shpaq> *everytime ;)
 * pechowiec likes small tits
<shpaq> fuj
<qrq> WTF?
<pechowiec> cat foo |grep ble :>
<shpaq> cycki to fajna sprawa, każda kobieta powinna je mieć
<Wilczek> :<
<pechowiec> :)
<Wilczek> ;[
<abbus> co gdzie cycki?
<Wilczek> cycki--
<Quintasan> LOL
<Wilczek> Wut?
<pechowiec> :O
<pechowiec> jak to cycki --?
<Quintasan> Na infolinię wizową ambasady USA trzeba mieć PIN(!) za który się płaci
<Quintasan> :O
<Wilczek> pechowiec: No normalnie
<Wilczek> Quintasan: :O
<Quintasan> Wie ktoś na 100% czy mając 18 lat można PRZEBYWAĆ na terenie US i A bez opiekuna?
<qrq> To raczej że można
<qrq> Alkohol też możesz pić we wszystkich stanach
<abbus> qrq: na pewno we wszystkich?
<abbus> a nei jest tak ze w jakis stanach jest od 21 lat?
<Quintasan> Krew mnie zalewa, numer infolinii na stronie ambasady nie działa (napisane jest 4,22PLN za minutę połączenia). Na stacjonarnym PIN jakiś za 20zł
<qrq> Jak jesteś obywatelem USA to nie możesz przed ukończeniem 21 we wszystkich
<Quintasan> MSZ nie wie (a IMO powinien)
<abbus> glupie maja te prawa
<abbus> glosowac mozna, do pracy isc mozna, prawo jazdy miec mozna, a nie mozna napic sie piwa
<abbus> bez sensu
<pechowiec> abbus: na świecie musi byc równowaga
<pechowiec> oni nie pija do 21, za to w polsce sie pije od 13 chyba :>
<qrq> Jeżeli panstwo którego jesteś obywatelem uznaje Cię za osobę pełnoletnią to prawo amerykańskie też Cię taką osobą uznaje
 * pechowiec pomija fakt ze mozna od 18
<abbus> ta a ty pechowiec kiedy napiles sie pioerwszego piwa/wina/wodki?
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ja jak miałem 3 czy 4 lata
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wizard> tata mi dał piwa spróbować
<abbus> nie mowimy o spijaniu kieloszkow na rodzinnej imprezie :P
<Quintasan> No wiecie, poza prawem w USA też się pewnie napijesz jak masz mniej niż 21 lat
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> no ojciec mi dał
<pechowiec> abbus: po 18nastce z przenania i tak nie pije
<Wizard> żebym sam się zraził
<pechowiec> piwo --
<abbus> no dobra achodzi mi o picie z kolegami czy cos
<Quintasan> A jak Cię złapią to mandacik pewnie
<Wilczek> alko--
<pechowiec> Wilczek: tró
<abbus> co wy macie z tymi kreskami?
<Wilczek> Karma
<abbus> na cholere to?
<Wilczek> `karma abbus
<pechowiec> `karma Wilczek
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Wilczek has neutral karma.
<pechowiec> indeed
<pechowiec> `karma pechowiec
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: pechowiec has neutral karma.
<pechowiec> `karma Wizard
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Wizard: 1
<pechowiec> :O on ma a ja nie mam?
<pechowiec> Wizard --
<pechowiec> `karma Wizard
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Wizard: 1
<pechowiec> :(
<pechowiec> damn
<abbus> `karma abbus
<Przekliniak> abbus: abbus has neutral karma.
<abbus> to zle czy dobrze? :D
<Vorbis^> `karma Vorbis^
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: Vorbis^: 2
<Vorbis^> o
<abbus> !stat
<abbus> a jakies statystyki sa prowadzone na tym kanale?
<qrq> Karma?
<abbus> znaczy czy bot jakies statystyki prowadzi
<qrq> Jak w Falloucie? :D
<pechowiec> abbus: chyba tak
<abbus> to jakie sa do tego komendy?
<Vorbis^> `staty
<Przekliniak> staty -> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<qrq> Korzysta ktoś z Fedory?
<qrq> Ktoś :D
<DaZ> DaZ nie załapał/a o co chodziło opom za pierwszym razem i został/a wykopany/a 47 razy!
<DaZ> maało
<DaZ> >:
<Quintasan> DaZ: Możemy podbić jak chcesz
<pechowiec> Ststy: "Wizard jest bardzo agresywną osobą, atakował/a około 26 razy"
<Wilczek> Np.: "* Wizard slaps cojack"
<Wilczek> Biedny/a czester, nikt go/jej nie lubi. Był/a atakowany/a 20 razy.
<Wilczek> Na przykład coś takiego: * Wizard slaps czester
<Wilczek> :D
<pechowiec> :)
<Wilczek> XDD
<Wilczek> Karma kanału → Spójrzcie cycki
<Wilczek> :D
<pechowiec> o karma :)
<pechowiec> no
<Wilczek> cycki: Nie lubią go/jej: Wilku, gjm, Wilczek, Ashiren24 :D
<pechowiec> ale to jakieś stare jest
<pechowiec> bo np. ostati temat jest przez kklimonde a Wizard zmieniał
<abbus> ej no
<abbus> jak nie pokazuje nikt cyckow to nie piszcie bo mam hajlajta na to :D
<qrq> Wywalam tego Ubuntu :D
<qrq> Już Wolę Debiana
<qermit> qrq: to po co tu siedziesz
<qrq> Ehm
<qrq> Bo was lubię :)
<Vorbis^> qermit, malo kto ma tu ubuntu
<abbus> ;]
<Wilczek> abbus: Rotfl :P
<pechowiec> abbus: apropos cyckow to na #gentoo-pl wieczorami sporo leciało swego czasu
<abbus> Wilczek: no co? :D
<abbus> na tym serwerze?
<pechowiec> brrr :ffmpeg -i ble.flv -ab 320  ble.mp3 a w logi mi pisze ze 128kbps WTF?
<pechowiec> abbus: ta
<abbus> z reszta tam nie znam pewnie nikogo a to juz nei ten klimat :P
<termi> qermit: kiedy na urlop jedziesz?
<qermit> 30-tego
<qermit> Wizard: będziesz miał czas 30-tego na piwko?
<pechowiec> abbus: zdziwisz sie :>
<termi> w p-n?
<qermit> termi: wtorek
<termi> w poznaniu
<termi> :)
<termi> sie pytalem :P
<qermit> nie w łodzi
<qermit> z łodzi mam autobus do pragi
<termi> a po co do pragi jedziesz?
<lisu> ksiazke piszesz?
<qermit> no "miesiąc miodowy"
<qermit> pozwiedzamy sobie, odpoczniemy
<termi> :)
<lisu> czyli z łóżka nie wychodzą
<DaZ> a tam, prage mozna zobaczyć :f
<DaZ> bo łóżka to pewnie podobne mają.
<pechowiec> :>
 * pechowiec podłączył drukarke
<DaZ> jesteś taki fajny
<pechowiec> ^^
<pechowiec> DaZ: od 2 miesięcy nie podłączyłem jej bo miałem lenia
<pechowiec> pochwali sie ktoś screenem? szukam inspiracji
<termi> screennem podlaczenia drukarki?
<termi> podlaczonej?
<termi> :D:d
<pechowiec> termi: zrzutem ekranu
<pechowiec> sobie theme pozmieniać musze
<root-jr_pl> Witam, mam problem z napędem cd
<root-jr_pl> W moim laptopie Acerze 5745g nie otwiera się napęd
<pechowiec> eject /dev/sr0 ?
<root-jr_pl> na górze klawiatury jest guzik do wysuwania tacki z napędu ale on nie działa
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/erpherpdurderp.png :f
<root-jr_pl> Czy jest jakieś rozwiązanie tego problemu, czy pozostaje mi tylko wpisywanie eject w terminalu?
<pechowiec> root-jr_pl: mozesz zrobic aktywator
<root-jr_pl> tak zrobiłem
<root-jr_pl> Ale jest to denerwujące
<Wizard> Daz, nawet ładne
<Wizard> ale marnacja ekranu
<root-jr_pl> Bo i tak nie zawsze działa
<Wizard> dwa paski, jeszcze jeden to takie niewiadomoco
<DaZ> jeden to menubar, drugi taskbar :f
<termi> DaZ: 15 godzina gdzie ty jestes :)
<DaZ> i zycie sie kręci
<gjm> re
<DaZ> w zwiazku radzieckim.
<PoKrAk> SIA LA LA LA LA
<PoKrAk> hmm patrze i tu pisza piwo poznań :D
<PoKrAk> jak stawiacie to sie [pisze :D
<Wizard> DaZ, ну и как там? всо хорошо?
<Wizard> всё
<DaZ> ną.
<Wizard> ну ладно :)
<DaZ> tylko strasznie biją >:
<Wizard> jak biją?
<Wizard> piją chyba
<DaZ> piją i biją.
<DaZ> ale to ze piją to mi nie wadzi.
<Wizard> a co tam robisz?
<DaZ> generalnie nic.
<DaZ> znowu próbowali w kongesówce powstanie robić, to mnie wysłali >:
<DaZ> zdradze wam sekret
<DaZ> po prostu nie chce mi sie ustawiac zegara [;
<DaZ> ale to pewnie większość wie.
<Vorbis^> co sie nada na 256MB ramu i pentium 1GHz?
<gjm> windows 7 :>
<Vorbis^> .
<Wizard> Vorbis^, proponuję óbóntó
<Wizard> doinstalujesz lekki wm i będzie prażyć
<Vorbis^> jaki wm?
<gjm> instalować ubuntu  i do tego lekki wm
<gjm> bezsęsu
<Vorbis^> troszke
<gjm> Vorbis^: a czego używałeś?
<gjm> od tego zacznijmy
<Vorbis^> to nie mój komp
<Wizard> gjm, sam jesteś bez sensu
<gjm> mój tym bardziej nie
<gjm> Wizard: wiem, mama mi mówiła
<Wizard> brat się bardziej udał?
<gjm> Wizard: nie mam brata ;>
<Vorbis^> kolega dostał od kogoś jakiegoś złoma
<DaZ> zaprzestali dalszych prób
<gjm> nie
<Vorbis^> i chce do garażu głównie jako odtwarzacz muzyki
<gjm> wyszła im jeszcze gorsza siostra
<gjm> dobra, idę pozmywać
<DaZ> to postaw tam właściwie cokolwiek
<gjm> klocka na przykła
<gjm> przykład*
<DaZ> zabij xy, postaw jakieś mpd
<DaZ> i tyle [;
<gjm> postaw X'y żeby je zabijać
<Vorbis^> ja bym pewnie tam wsadził debiana bez x'ów
<DaZ> to wsadź.
<gjm> to po co pytasz?
<Vorbis^> ja
<Vorbis^> ale nie on
<gjm> nosz kierwa
<PoKrAk> debian z gnome bez problemu powinien sobie poradzic
<Vorbis^> kumpel nie zaprzyjaznił sie z konsola jak uzywał łubuntu
<gjm> to ma problem, postaw mu xp
<Vorbis^> gnome chyba za ciężkie bedzie
<PoKrAk> nie sadze
<PoKrAk> a zawsze mozna mu rapu rzucic wiecej
<PoKrAk> napewno sie komus walaja kosci pamieci stare
<Foxik> siemka
<Foxik> używa ktos z was awn?
<gjm> widzicie, znudził się czekaniem na odpowiedź
<gjm> jesteście źli
<pechowiec> gjm: a dlaczego ty nie odpowiedziałeś?
<gjm> bo spojrzałem dopiero jak wyszedł
<Wilczek> Ja używam
<Wilczek> Ale nie zrobi to już większej różnicy
<Wilczek> :D
<Wizard> bah, awn to chłam
<Wilczek> Wizard: Why?
<Wizard> wywala się, działa słabo..
<Wizard> okno konfiguracji pisał pijany gnom
<qermit> Admc`: przestań śmiecić
<jacekowski> bana mu
<qermit> yeah bunny
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Korzysta ktoś z Xfce 4.8?
 * shpaq 
<shpaq> [every][~] $ eix -c xfce4-meta
<shpaq> [I] xfce-base/xfce4-meta (4.8@17.01.2011): Xfce4 Desktop Environment (meta package)
<qrq> shpaq You?
<shpaq> indeed
<Wizard> eix
<Wizard> lol
<shpaq> no co?
<Wizard> narzędzie służące do tego, że emerge nawet mulasto *szuka* pakietów
<qrq> shpaq Może wiesz jak sie ma ta wersja do Gnome?
<Wizard> więc jest oddzielne narządko, które szuka szybko :>
<qrq> W sensie wydajności
<shpaq> Wizard: życie
<qrq> Ostatni raz korzystałem z XFCE przy 9.04
<qrq> I obciążał procesor bardziej niż Gnome
<qrq> Pamięć :)
<qrq> Nie procesor
<shpaq> qrq: nie za bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli jak to się ma do gnome?
<shpaq> nie mam gnome, czyli nie porównam tego w żaden sposób
<qrq> Chodzi mi o ehm "lekkość"
<shpaq> moje, ładnie dopasowane, xfce na p4 działa miło i przyjemnie
<qrq> Bo Gnome bez akceleracji na ubuntu chodzi tragicznie
<qrq> Nie wiem czym oni obładowali to distro
<qrq> Różnica pomiędzy wydajnością gnome w ubuntu a w debianie jest kolosalna
<shpaq> qrq: jakiej znowu akceleracji?
<qrq> 3D
<qermit> oO?
<shpaq> przeca to się włącza z poziomu sterowników i xorga
<shpaq> a nie kurwa w de
<qrq> Ale ja mówię o sterownikach Nvidii
<qrq> A nie xorg
<gjm> tak
<gjm> Xorg to sterowniki
<gjm> ;>
<shpaq> zagubiłem się trochę
<gjm> shpaq: i nie przeklinaj
<qrq> xorg obsługuje akcelerację 3D?
<qrq> Czy jak ją tam zwał
<shpaq> serio?
<Wizard> serio
<shpaq> 5 minut po czasie?
<shpaq> kiepski czas reakcji
<shpaq> ;)
<Wizard> w pracy jestem
<Wizard> muzyki słucham
<shpaq> phi
<shpaq> ;)
 * shpaq też
<shpaq> piszę trzy mejle właśnie
<Wizard> aleś ty wielozadaniowy
<qrq> Czemu robicie ze mnie pawiana? :D
<shpaq> Wizard: no ba
<shpaq> jestem lepszy niż ipad
<shpaq> i ładniejszy
<Wizard> qrq, kto robi?
<qrq> xorg nie obsługuje akceleracji 3D
<qrq> shpaq :D
<Wizard> nie osbługuje?
<Wizard> u mnie obsługuje
<Wizard> i to na 3 różnych kompach
<shpaq> u mnie też obsługuje
<Wizard> i 3 różnych kartach: nvidia, radeon i intel
<qrq> Co to za sterownik?
<Wizard> na nvidii mam nouveau (było domyślnie w ubu i działa), na radeonie ten otwarty sterownik ati, na intelu nie pamiętam, nawet nie sprawdzałem
<Wizard> ale też domyślny z ubu
<Wizard> na żadnym z tych komputerów nie musiałem przy tym palcem tykać konfiguracji
<Wizard> po prostu działa
<qrq> NV?
<Wizard> nie nv, nouveau
<Wizard> jest w ubu
<qrq> "At present the nv driver has no 3D acceleration. Nvidia will not provide the hardware specifications needed to add 3D support."
<qrq> Więc jak to?
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Niewiedziałem :D
<Wizard> czy ty rozumiesz po polsku?
<qrq> Rozumiem
<shpaq> teraz to już się wybitnie zgubiłem
<qrq> Otwarte sterowniki
<Wizard> no więc napiszę ci po raz trzeci: sterowni nouveau
<Wizard> nie nv
<Wizard> shpaq, ja też zaczynam
<shpaq> xfce4-4.8 działa dobrze
<Wizard> nawet na vesie ;)
<shpaq> Wizard: swoją drogą, eix ma funkcjonalności daleko przekraczające emerge -s
<Wizard> dobra dobra
<Wizard> i tak używasz go do szukania paczek
<shpaq> i większość narzędzi do wyszukiwania pakietów w dowolnych linuksach
<qrq> Ale redtube będzie ścinał :D
<shpaq> no pewnie, że do szukania
<Wizard> i szanuj polski język i nie pisz funkjonalności :)
<shpaq> qrq: używaj xvideos
<shpaq> Wizard: co jest złego w słowie funkcjonalność?
<Wizard> to, że nie umiesz go używać
<Wizard> program jest funkcjonalny, albo nie jest
<Wizard> a mieć, to może funkcję
<Wizard> nieuku
<Wizard> :P
<firemark_> kupował ktoś domenę na nazwa.pl ?
<shpaq> chyba Cię bóg opuścił
<Wizard> już dawno
<qrq> shpaq xvideos jest cienki bo usuwają stamtąd copyrighted material :D
<Wizard> shpaq, za to mam już dość tej germanizacji w pracy
<shpaq> funkcjonalność - zbór funkcji
<shpaq> *zbiór even
<Wizard> shpaq, chyba cię bóg opuścił
<Wizard> http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=7526
<firemark_> *Bóg
<Wizard> firemark_, bóg
<Wizard> bóg wojny
<firemark_> Wizard: to musisz określić jaki
<Wizard> nie muszę
<firemark_> Wizard: bogowie, Bóg
<firemark_> Wizard: tak samo jak księżyc / Księżyc
<Wizard> shpaq, zerknij na link
<shpaq> Wizard: dam, napisałem funkcjonalnośći (rzeczywiście zjebałem)
<qrq> Bug
<qrq> :D
<firemark> qrq: :D
<gjm> shpaq: nie przeklinaj
<Wizard> shpaq, czyli się rozumiemy ;)
<shpaq> Wizard: indeed ;)
<Wizard> a folkslista podpisana? :>
<shpaq> nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem dziś czy się wszyzscy podpisali
<qrq> folksdojcz? :D
<Wizard> nie lubię tej warszawskiej nowomowy
<Wizard> w stylu "idę na lancz"
<Wizard> szkoda, że nie na lincz
<shpaq> nie lubisz słowa lancz?
<shpaq> damn
<qrq> No chyba mi nie powiecie że tu jest ktoś z Warszawy? :D
<shpaq> lunch to wczesny obiad
<Wizard> mnóstwo
 * shpaq jest z Warszawy
<Wizard> shpaq jest
<shpaq> loud and proud
<Wizard> widzisz?
 * gjm też jest
<gjm> no, prawie
<Wizard> asapem wszystko robi
<shpaq> srapem
<shpaq> teraz to ja już tylko mejle piszę
<shpaq> pracuję tu do końca tygodnia
<shpaq> :D :D :
<Wizard> a nie writujesz?
<shpaq> D
<shpaq> serio?
<shpaq> to już było niskawe ;)
<Wizard> wybacz, musiałem
<shpaq> tak myślałem
<shpaq> MSPANC? [;
<Wizard> PEBKAC
<shpaq> eee, moje było po polsku
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> 15:32:40 up  7:21 :(
<Wizard> jeszcze 40 minut tyry
<Wizard> shpaq, a gdzie idziesz do roboty?
<Wizard> tak z czystej ciekawości pytam
<shpaq> notice
<Wizard> widzę
<Wizard> czad
<shpaq> administrator esb
<shpaq> no
<Wizard> esb? takie javowe?
<shpaq> tak
<shpaq> niestety tak
<shpaq> ale warunki zajebiste
<qrq> Ja pracowałem w studiu fotograficznym
<shpaq> i w końcu zajmę się małym wycinkiem tego co robię teraz
<Wizard> nie płakaj, .niet też ma jakieś esb
<shpaq> zamiast ogarniać wszystko będę miał swoją działkę
<qrq> Gdzie kazali mi obrabiać zdjęcia na jakimś przedpotopowej aplikacji
<shpaq> co mi się bardzo podoba w sumie
<qrq> Przyniosłem na usb Portable Photoshopa
<Wizard> shpaq, no to super
<Wizard> :)
<shpaq> tylko kurde nie pójdę na rozpoczęcie roku szkolnego swojego syna ;/
<Wizard> uuu
<shpaq> Wizard: wiem, jakoś tak się udało
<qrq> I jak szef zobaczył co robię to mnie wywalił
<Wizard> qrq, dałeś radę :D
<gjm> shpaq: do której klasy syn?
<shpaq> pierwszej
<Wizard> pewnie do 1
<gjm> a
<Wizard> później to już by się nie przejmował
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> i tak by poszedł na piwo pewnie
<Wizard> heh
<shpaq> niekoniecznie
<Wizard> gjm, widzę, że będziesz odpowiedzialnym ojcem :D
<gjm> oczywiście
<shpaq> besides, wiecie ile fajnych mamusiek jest 1 września w szkołach podstawowych?
<Wizard> nie wiemy
<gjm> nie wiemy
<qrq> shpaq Z tego co wiem to mało
<shpaq> qrq: źle wiesz
<shpaq> zadziwiająco dużo
<qrq> Większość kobiet małżeństwo i wychowanie dzieci dość eksploatuje
<Wizard> chyba jak traktorem jeżdżą
<qrq> Choć bezpieczniej zamiast "większość kobiet" powiedzieć " pewne kobiety"
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> blah
<qrq> Małżeństwo wymaga :D
<Wizard> shpaq, nie wiem, czy matka synka byłaby zadowolona, że idziesz na rozpoczęcie roku na tyłki patrzyć
<shpaq> nie na tyłki tylko na cycki
<shpaq> i ona tam idzie między innymi po to samo ;)
<qrq> o.O
<qrq> To zle zabrzmiało :D
<shpaq> dlaczego? że moja żona idzie popatrzyć na cycki?
<Wizard> są dwie opcje: 1. jego żona jest bi
<Wizard> 2. jego żona nie jest już jego żoną
<shpaq> rotfl
<qrq> Zawsze moze chodzić o męskie sutki
 * Wizard wali czołem o blat
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Wyluzuj jeszcze pół godziny :)
<Wizard> shpaq, no cóż, jej powody mnie już mało interesują
<qrq> Co za fetysz
<qrq> Nie mam pytań :)
<qrq> I przypomniał mi się ostatni film Kubricka
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/941/
<Wizard> dobre
<qrq> Hmm
<shpaq> Wizard: mnie też ;)
<qrq> Zna tu się ktoś na medycynie?
<qrq> :D
 * gjm zna się na naturalnej
<qrq> Jakie mogą być konsekwencje uszkodzenia węzłów chłonnych szyji spowodowanego wypadkiem?
<gjm> nie wiem, ja tam dżojnty palę
<qrq> Znam kobietę
<gjm> łaaał
<qrq> Która miała wypadek samochodowy
<qrq> I wbił się jej kawałek metalu w szyję
<qrq> Przy czym uszkodził jej węzły chłonne
<pechowiec> i?
<pechowiec> ja znam faceta, który jechał 150 po autostradzie i sie kimnął... 12 poduszek wystrzeliło, auto do kasacji... odziwo przeżył
<pechowiec> takim czarnym jechał ;>
<qrq> Była na pogotowiu
<qrq> Nie wiem co dalej
<qrq> Nie mam z nią kontaktu
<gjm> nie żyje pewnie
<anemus> qrq: węzły to filtr i w sumie jest ich sporo
<qrq> To był mały kawałek metalu
<pechowiec> "mały" to pojęcie względne
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> dokładnie
<qrq> Skoro przeżyła to musiał byc mały :D
<qrq> Więc nie jest to takie względne
<anemus> qrq: przyznaj się, że to twoja sprawka
<qrq> Nie
<qrq> Ja nie mam prawa jazdy
<anemus> qrq: aco to w tym przeszkadza?
<qrq> I nie ja prowadziłem
<anemus> *a co
<Wizard> hehehe
<anemus> tłumaczy się zawsze winny ;P
<gjm> Ocet winny się nie tłumaczy
<anemus> jak nie jak tak, tanio sie nie sprzedaje...
 * pechowiec idzie porobić coś kreatywnego
<pechowiec> cya
<anemus> qrq: od uszkodzenia jednego węzłą chłonnego się nie umiera
<suitch> czesc
<BlessJah> .1
<BlessJah> .1
<BlessJah> grr
<SimonPHOENIX> zaprosi mnie ktos na kanal php?
<lisu> uzywa tu ktory kde-plasma-desktop w 11.04?
<BlessJah> a moze byc na archu?
<lisu> moze
<BlessJah> cos mi sie init kde wywala
<BlessJah> lisu: uzywam
<BlessJah> chyba dziala
<lisu> czemu plasma-desktop  zjada 100% cpu, a nic nie robi?
<lisu> bug?
<BlessJah> ej, masz racje, jest strasznie wysoko w top
<BlessJah> ale bug, mi zjada 10-50%
<lisu> na 100% siedzi franca
<BlessJah> nie, 50 chwilowe, do 20 nie dochodzi
<BlessJah> ale 10 przekracza
<BlessJah> czasami
<BlessJah> bug
<BlessJah> ej
<lisu> 100% non stop
<BlessJah> lisu: masz nepomuke?
<lisu> mam
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy to oddzielny proces
<BlessJah> ale jest cos takiego
<lisu> oddzielny
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> to nie wiem
<lisu> ubic?
<BlessJah> ubij
 * BlessJah jest ciekawe co się stanie
<lisu> chwila, spadło
<lisu> o prosze, teraz ładnie
<lisu> xorg 5% max
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> lisu: kde sterowane głosem!!!
<BlessJah> pismem
<lisu> virtuoso czasem podskoczy
<BlessJah> ale ważne, że rozpoznaje język naturalny
<lisu> o0
<lisu> ze co?
<lisu> gdzie to wyje* wyłączyc
<BlessJah> lisu: po co?
<lisu> jakies te sterowania głosem
<BlessJah> lisu: rzucisz wiazanke konczac "a teraz cie @#$% ubiję" i zaraz ci cpu spadnie
<lisu> po ch* mi to
<lisu> BlessJah: masz moze ubuntuone-kde?
<BlessJah> lisu: tak jej własnie mów, to wtedy sie dodatkowe funkcje zalacza
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie mam
<lisu> a szkoda
<lisu> ja tez nie mam ;/
<lisu> a przydalo by sie
<BlessJah> a po ch* ci to?
<lisu> fajne
<lisu> nie?
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> podrzucic komus plik jaki dziala jak dropbox
<lisu> dobre ubuone
<lisu> ok zmykam
<lisu>  o/
<matti_> hej
<gjm> klej
<Wilczek> gej?
<Wilczek> :E
<gjm> Wilczek: no to teraz dowaliłeś ;>
<Wilczek> ;<
<firemark> mejdej
<Ashiren24> :3
<matti_> tutaj widzę jak w górach rzucić kamyczek a na dole lawina :)
<gjm> i e-e-e-echo
<Wilczek> http://www.forum.pcboard.net.pl/showthread.php?tid=106&pid=283#pid283 ← Poradnik pt. "Jak rozdrażnić OPa" ;D
<matti_> może poradnik jak zainstalować adobe air
<matti_> diabelko rośnie w oczach :)
<gjm> matti_: fajnie ;>
<matti_> hej
<matti_> mam mały problem
<matti_> potrzebuję zainstalować iplę na debianie 64
<Wilczek> matti_: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-adobe-air-w-wersji-64-bit-w-ubuntu-11-04/
<matti_> Wilczek: dzięki
<Wilczek> Nie ma za co :>
<matti_> teraz jeszcze ipla i będę spokojnie mógł mecz obejrzeć
<matti_> jak mawiał premier: "yes yes yes"
<matti_> teraz mi jeszcze piwa brak
<matti_> nie chwal dnia nie mam dźwięku
<matti_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<Vorbis^> masz w repo lib32pulse?
<matti_> już wiem
<matti_> to nie jest wina ipli
<matti_> tylko teraz jest tak że można odtwarzać dźwięk z jednego źródła na raz
<matti_> tak w kde jest w domyślnej konfiguracji
<matti_> wyłączyłem odtwarzacz i jest dźwięk w ipl
<lisu> lol: http://bash.org.pl/667562/
<mati75> lisu: od tygodnia to wisiało
<mati75> w moderacji
<lisu> mati75: dzis przez rss dostalem
<mati75> http://bash.org.pl/667783/
<lisu> :D
<nn52> :D]
<nn52> siema! d
<lisu> kude, znowu nieudana próba okiełznania kde, w gnome to prościej jest.
<lisu> ba... i tak bede dalej fluxbox uzywal
<nn52> http://bash.org.pl/539194/
<Enlik> stare
<Matan[M]> nn52: sucharing
<gjm> powtórzcie to jeszcze tak z 20 razy
<Matan[M]> gjm: ale suchara strzelasz
<BlessJah> gjm: zabraknie im inwencji?
<matti_> meczyku nie oglądacie?
<BlessJah> nn52: zarzuciłaś seksistowski żart, masz od części kanału wyposażonej w ptaszka: bash.org.pl/667571/
<nn52> -,-
<Matan[M]> matti_: meczu się nie ogląda, w meczu się uczestniczy na pozycji
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: na pozycji...?
<BlessJah> jest dalszy ciag?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: na pozycji bramkarza a ty o jakiej pozycji myślaleś...
<gjm> Matan[M]: ja cię czasem nie rozumiem
<Matan[M]> gjm: twój intelekt jest nazbyt ograniczony i nie wykracza poza granice
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nie o tej co ty, myslalem ze ci o pozycji kibica ucielo
<BlessJah> gjm: on myslal ze nawiazuje do pozycji seksualnych
<gjm> Matan[M]: ty o moim intelekcie się lepiej nie wypowiadaj
<gjm> mądralo
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: hejtuję kibiców, siedzą i myślą że coś robią, ja nie potrafię oglądać sportu w tv
<gjm> bo się mylisz, imo
<Matan[M]> gjm: głupimi powinno się nawozić ziemię - utopia kanibali
<gjm> Matan[M]: odbij, co? imo == imo
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: a potem rozsiewac nasienie?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: cos utopijni kanibale szybko by z glodu pomarli
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: mało książek czytasz ;)
<BlessJah> duzo, ale nie takie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: władcę much poczytaj ;) albo specyfikację czegoś [też wciąga] ;]
<BlessJah> władca much, poziom taki troche jak amerykanskie programy tv
<BlessJah> ta gorsza czesc
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: dobre, o upadku moralności i człowieczeństwa wobec oblicza przejęcia władzy ;]
<BlessJah> a, chwila
<BlessJah> władcy much
<BlessJah> a ja włatcy móch przeczytałem
<gjm> lulz
<matti_> je tam
<gjm> i nie władcy tylko władca
<matti_> pograć też lubię ale to nie jest ten poziom ;)
<matti_> obejrzałbym dobry film
<matti_> znacie jakieś ciekawe mniej znane?
<BlessJah> matti_: wybór gracie mi sie ostatnio spodobal
<Matan[M]> matti_: fight club, donnie darko
<matti_> Matan[M]: jest jeszcze donnie brasko
<BlessJah> matti_: ogolnie, to jaki gatunek?
<matti_> ale to zupełnie inny film
<matti_> wszystko jedno
<matti_> byle nie kobiece romanse
<matti_> jakby ktoś nie widział to blade runner
<matti_> ale wątpię by ktoś tego nie widział
<matti_> rękopis znaleziony w saragossie też każdy powinien przynajmniej raz obejrzeć
<matti_> a wisła już przegrywa
<matti_> załamać się można kibicując polskim drużynom
<matti_> BlessJah: a tego o czym mówisz to nie widziałem
<nn52> BlessJah, http://bash.org.pl/663768/
<BlessJah> matti_: lecialo kilka dni temu w tvp
<BlessJah> matti_: ale to jest dramat, nie ma cyckow
<BlessJah> matti_: kristen bell jako corka alkoholiczki, ktora musi zaopiekowac sie rodzenstwem a w koncu pozywa matke i pozbawia ja praw do siebie i trojki braci
<BlessJah> nn52: i?
<BlessJah> matti_: na youtube widzialem 3 kawalki, wiec powinna byc i reszta
<matti_> są torrenty
<BlessJah> ale podobal mi sie tez 'bylismy zolnierzami', wiec jestem dziwnym czlowiekiem, nie wiem czy ci sie spodoba (ale dla samej kristen bell warto sprobowac)
<BlessJah> 2004 rok, nie wiem czy sa jeszcze
<matti_> widziałem to
<BlessJah> widziales?
<matti_> ale nie pamiętam
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> mnie zaskoczylo jak sie potem dowiedzialem z ona miala 24 lata
<BlessJah> a zagrala 16
<BlessJah> nn52: nic dzisiaj nie mowisz?
<matti_> czwartek dziwny nieco w stylu tarantino według komentujących na film webie
<nn52> tak jakoś ;(
<nn52> mam problem z koreańską czcionką...
<matti_> w hollywoodzie nie takie rzezczy są na porządku dziennym
<nn52> nachodzi na siebie i jest nie czytelna
<BlessJah> nn52: korea?
<nn52> nn52, nie .
<BlessJah> matti_: zombieland?
<nn52> BlessJah, nie
<nn52> kurde.... jak to naprawić , nie da się czytać koreańskich portali :P  ( mam wielu koreańskich znajomych).
<BlessJah> nn52: polnocnokoreanska czy poludniowo i na cholere ci ta czcionka? pracujesz dla wywiadu i przechwycilas jakis raport z polnocy?
 * BlessJah ma znajomych z japonii, francji i rosji, ale wszyscy sa na tyle mili, ze pisza po angielsku
<BlessJah> DaZ?
<BlessJah> tego tutaj brakowalo...
<nn52> myśle że reinstall pomoże, ale nie wiem jaki pakiet zreinstalować.
<Ashiren24> hm?
<Ashiren24> ubuntu
<nn52> taa Ubuntu
<gjm> taa
<gjm> reinstall zawsze spoko
<BlessJah> nn52: dpkg-reconfigure styknie, ale nie wiem jaki pakiet
<nn52> ale reinstal pakietu który .... nie wiem
<BlessJah> nn52: sproboj w innej przegladarce?
<matti_> BlessJah: nie jestem fanem żywych trupów
<nn52> to jest globalne
<nn52> na każdej tak samo
<BlessJah> matti_: to akurat bylo zabawne
<matti_> jest amatorska produkcja lublin żywych trupów
<BlessJah> matti_: a jesli chcesz sie odmóżdżyć, to maczeta jest żałosna
<matti_> nawet zabawna parodia filmów akcji
<nn52> lol.... synaptic za pan brat ;d
<matti_> wystarczy sobie właczyć amerykańskch superbohaterów
<matti_> do odmóżdżania
<BlessJah> nie widzialem, nie zaluje
<nn52> właśnie czytam o katowaniu dzieci w szkołach pd. koreańskich... huh //
<matti_> w polsce też katują
<matti_> ale dzieci nauczycieli
<matti_> a to byliśmy żołnierzami
<matti_> no ładnie
<matti_> 2-0 dla cypru
<matti_> ech
<matti_> za rok
<matti_> nasępna szansa
<nn52> lol jak ja kocham trollować na yahoo.co.kr i ich wnerwiać :D.
<BlessJah> matti_: co z 'bylismy'?
<BlessJah> DaZ: albo w jedna, albo w druga
<matti_> tam koleś sobie dobiera na samym początku pilotów
<matti_> i jest bodajże wężognój?
<BlessJah> e?
<matti_> to nie ten film?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> air america? tam sa piloci
<matti_> też z melem wojenny był lecz tytułu nie pamiętam
<BlessJah> hum, o pilotach, co to koki przemycac nie chcieli?
<BlessJah> ja tam nie zapomne jednego z zolnierzy w ktoryms obcym (2 lub 3)
<matti_> nie lubię obcego
<BlessJah> "Kovalski! Kovalski, what the fuck is going down there?"
<BlessJah> matti_: klasyk, lubisz czy nie, znac musisz
<matti_> klasyk sf
<BlessJah> też
<matti_> aż tak wysoko bym obcego nie stawiał w kanonie filmowym
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> ale i tak jest pod oryginalnym tronem
<matti_> BlessJah: nie rozumiem twojej wypowiedzi
<BlessJah> tron
<BlessJah> to co teraz kreca
<BlessJah> czy nakrecili
<matti_> nakręcili
<matti_> sprawnie zrobiony film sf
<matti_> ten obecny tron
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<matti_> na mnie zawsze wrażenie robił blade runner
<matti_> sztuczne zwierzęta
<matti_> androidy
<BlessJah> mialem przyjemnosc obejrzec amerykansko-tajwanska produkcje dlugo przed poczatkiem reklam trona legacy
<matti_> latające samochody
<matti_> i taki klimat kryminału
<BlessJah> v jak vendetta
<BlessJah> ludzkie dzieci
<BlessJah> tam jest klimat
<Matan[M]> Remember Remember the 5 of november ;)
<Matan[M]> *5th
<matti_> w łowcy androidów według Ciebienie nie ma?
<BlessJah> zwierzeta wypchane w seksmisji, a andoid, nie pamietam tytulu
<BlessJah> ale problem przeludnienia i robo-dziecko
<matti_> w akademi pana kleksa :)
<BlessJah> matti_: nie widzialem lowcy
<BlessJah> akademie widzialem!
<matti_> BlessJah: obejrzyj tylko koniecznie wersję reżyserską
<matti_> bez jednego monologu ten film traci połowę
<BlessJah> tia, zebym wogole cokolwiek obejrzal
 * BlessJah stara sie nie piracic
<Matan[M]> Metropolis dobry jest
<matti_> kumpel mówił że w Argentynie znależli pełną wersję
<matti_> widziałem że jest nawet nosferatu chyba z 1921 na youtubie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ja nie piracę tylko muzyki, filmy to co innego ;) gdzieś od kogoś dorwę jedna sesja i do wywalenia ;]
<matti_> gol
<matti_> wisła
<Matan[M]> mati75: nie podniecaj się i tak nikt się piłką tutaj nie interesuje, jak już to czasem sam gra
<matti_> sorki ale odparu lat kibicuję tej drużynie i są jak narazie w lidze mistrzów
<Wilczek> Piłka to taka kula jest, nie :D ?
<matti_> Matan[M]: też czasem gram
<Matan[M]> matti_: a oni w dupie mają twoje kibicowanie :D ich obchodzi kasę zgarnąć za spotkanie a kto wygra to już zależy od tego kto ile zapłacił ;]
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: mylisz pojęcia
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: piłka to taki kawał blachy do cięcia
<matti_> Matan[M]: im tak mi nie
<Matan[M]> ;]
<BlessJah> matti_: wogole jaki sport? 10 za pilka i dwoch co slupkow pilnuje?
<matti_> BlessJah: pewnie wolisz carling
<Ashiren24> zwlaszcza japonski
<Ashiren24> co se cycki poleruja
<Ashiren24> ups hilightnalem
<matti_> dobra jeszcze gonię po piwo
<Matan[M]> matti_: piłka nożna to jest, ale jak dzieciaki grają na boiskach, tam to jest rywalizacja i sport a to co w TV widzisz to nic innego jak show i kasa
<BlessJah> matti_: nie lubie noznej
<BlessJah> wszyscy sie jaraja, kasa idzie i zero sukcesow
 * Matan[M] kiedyś grał na wiejskim boisku z 2 kumplami, a odkąd zaczął faulować stojąc na bramce nie gra wcale
<BlessJah> siatkarze czy szczypiornisci zarabiaja 1/10 i maja sukcesy
<BlessJah> matti_: stojac?
<BlessJah> zmiencie nicki
<matti_> zauważ jak się wypowiadają siatkarze>ręczni>nożni
<matti_> zawsze mi piłkarz kojarzy się z chłopem oderwanym od roli
<Matan[M]> matti_: dla mnie mogą być i niemowami, ważne jak grają a nie co mówią
<matti_> większość ledwo potrafi sklecić zdanie zgodnie z zasadmi gramatyki
<Matan[M]> a te wszystkie kluby to dupa nie zawodowcy
<Matan[M]> już dziewczyny na szkolnych boiskach lepeij grają jak te wisły wszystkie krakowie czy inne barcelony
<matti_> Matan[M]: przesadzasz
<Matan[M]> matti_: taka prawda
<matti_> wisła w tej chwili jest na dobrej drodze do ligi mistrzów
<Matan[M]> matti_: chyba ligi juniorów
<matti_> champions ligue
<Matan[M]> w pro evo lepiej grają boty jak w rzeczywistości
<matti_> dobra zmiana tematu
<matti_> lisu znikł
<matti_> hmm
<matti_> i po lidze
<matti_> ech
<matti_> jak zawsze
<qermit> o/
<matti_> qermit: nudy?
<qermit> właśnie wróciłem z roboty
<matti_> właśnie wisła odpadła ale na tym kanale to nikogo nie interesuje :)
<qermit> kij z wisłą i tak jej nie lubie
<matti_> bluźnisz
<matti_> :)
<BlessJah> qermit: o tej porze na ircu? macie ciche dni?
<qermit> BlessJah: co?
<BlessJah> matti_: ja nadal nie rozumiem, czemu akurat pilka nozna jest naszym sportem narodowym
<qermit> BlessJah: nie chce cie bić ale jesteś nudny ostatnio
<BlessJah> qermit: wizard mial mnie kickowac, jak zaczynam trollowac, ale go tutaj nie ma :(
<qermit> BlessJah: ty nawet trolować nie umiesz
<termi> wisla grala jak cioty to przegrala :)
<BlessJah> bo sie staram tego oduczyc
<fi9o> 22:56 |        qermit | BlessJah: ty nawet trolować nie umiesz
<fi9o> qermit: Ale na kazdym kroku stara sie pokazac, ze umie.
<gjm> tak
<fi9o> 22:51 |      BlessJah | matti_: ja nadal nie rozumiem, czemu akurat pilka nozna jest naszym sportem  narodowym
<qermit> fi9o: ale tego nie da sie pokazać
<fi9o> A co do tego: Jak dostawales w szkole wycisk na w-f to masz wstret do pilki ;f
<matti_> fi9o: a co miałoby być tym sportem
<BlessJah> fi9o: nie, to jest akurat moja prawdziwa, prywatna opinia
<termi> fi9o: prawdopodobnie dlatego ze od zarania dziejow najbardziej popularna w polsce byla
<fi9o> termi: Albo ze kiedys mielismy druzyne ktora mogla sie liczyc.
<BlessJah> matti_: siatka? reczna? plywanie? cokolwiek w czym mamy sukcesy?
<fi9o> Druzyne narodowa.
<matti_> termi: to ledwie XIX wiek
<fi9o> matti_: Koncowka XIX.
<qermit> naszym sportem narodowym są burdy
<matti_> nawet końcówka a nie zaranie dziejów
<BlessJah> fi9o: nie wiem, czy wycieczka osobista, charakteryzuje trollowanego czy trollujacego
<fi9o> 'Od kiedy aglicy wymyslili kopanie jelita cielecego' Marcin Daniec.
<BlessJah> qermit: tylko na meczach pilki noznej sa burdy
<fi9o> BlessJah: (:
<BlessJah> moze dlatego wlasnie noga a nie plywanie?
<fi9o> BlessJah: Wystarczy kupic tv i mozna ozbaczyc, ze nie tylko.
<BlessJah> fi9o: ja juz nie wiem, ty mnie lubisz czy nienawidzisz? bo sie zmieniasz zdanie szybciej od baby
<fi9o> BlessJah: A czy teraz napisalem, ze Cie lubie?
<fi9o> W ogole kiedys tak napisalem?
<qermit> BlessJah: na strajkach też
<fi9o> Jezyk by mi usechl predzej.
<BlessJah> < fi9o> BlessJah: (:
<BlessJah> kolejnosc ci sie pomilila?
<BlessJah> qermit: to nie sport
<fi9o> Nic mi sie nie pomylilo. A ten usmiech to bylo takie 'A pier*** te swoje glupoty. I tak mam to w dupie.'
<termi> hehe
<BlessJah> fi9o: piszesz rekoma, nie jezykiem, ale i tak nie widze zwiazku
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> fi9o: to ja juz nic nie rozumiem
<termi> :)
<fi9o> Co ma do tego to jak ja pisze?
<termi> oo
<fi9o> -.-'
<fi9o> ;f
<fi9o> qermit: To bylo zenujace.
<BlessJah> nie bylo
<fi9o> Bo dupa nie jest jakims slowem zlym.
<BlessJah> popracował nad refleksem
<fi9o> A drugie bylo w miare ocenzurowane.
<fi9o> BlessJah: Milcz. Z qermitem rozmawiam.
<BlessJah> qermit: ale kickowanie godziny czy dnie po fakcie jest głupie
<qermit> tam oj tam oj
<BlessJah> ja ci tamoj dam
<qermit> wszystkie zażalenia możecie słać do Stirlitza
<qermit> najwyżej mi zabierze opa i będziecie zadowoleni
<BlessJah> co nam to da?
<gjm> satysfakcję
<BlessJah> gjm: moze ci, mi nie zalezy na dokopaniu blizniemu
<gjm> BlessJah: żartowałem
<termi> BlessJah: patrzac z boku to mam wrazenie ze swymi docinkami wlasnie probujesz dokopac
<BlessJah> termi: docinki to tylko docinki, zreszta nawet nie wiem kto zaczal
<BlessJah> fi9o: kto zaczal i kiedy?
<fi9o> Spie....
<BlessJah> bo to nie od dzisiaj chyba
<fi9o> Nie.
<fi9o> Ale do dzis puszczalem to kolo tylka.
<fi9o> (:
<BlessJah> juz po dobranocce (nah, rzeczywiscie srogie docinki)
<termi> tak czy siak nie wazne :)
 * BlessJah czuje sie jak chinskie dzieci rozwiazujace captcha, 1 cent za 100 sztuk
<BlessJah> juz 20 raz wpisuje i nadal nie chce zaakceptowac
<BlessJah> 21
<BlessJah> ile razy mozna zle odczytac 4 cyfry z obrazka?
<BlessJah> 21 razy, odswiezylem strone, bez wpisywania, i zatrybilo
<qermit> fi9o: nie śpij
<Wilku> 2,3
<Wilku> Będąc szczególnie nieudolnym 22 ;D
<BlessJah> Wilku: jest zryty system, jesli otworzysz w dwoch tabach, to do obu przydzieli ten sam kod, ale kod zadziala tylko w jednym
<BlessJah> termi: wilku tez mi docina!
<BlessJah> czemu tylko na fi9o zareagowalem???
<termi> nie patrz na mnie jak na obronce swego
<termi> pisalem wzyej nie wazne :)
<termi> wyzej*
<fi9o> qermit: Nie spie. Dlaczego uwazasz, ze spie?
<qermit>  2308 < fi9o> Spie....
<BlessJah> fi9o: tak wlasnie napisales
<fi9o> qermit: Spier.... -> mialo byc.
<qermit> wiem co miało być
<fi9o> Braklo literki i tyle halasu ;f
<qermit> ale uważaj
<qermit> bo nie śpię
<fi9o> No to sie nie baw w pewnego typa na B
<fi9o> I nie zadawaj glupich pytan ;f
<qermit> fi9o: poprostu go olej
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> albo dajmy sobie po pysku na zgode
<BlessJah> znaczy po ignorze
<BlessJah> juz?
<jacekowski> blessjah  -- 11526188       0       0          23875     0     0
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie skasowalem, mam to przeniesc?
<BlessJah> mam gdzie
<jacekowski> mozesz skompresowac jak dasz rade sie w tych 3M zmiescic
<BlessJah> jesli naprawde balansujemy na krawedzi
<BlessJah> nie dam, wiesz o tym
<jacekowski> jurka mi trzeba
<jacekowski> ale go nigdy nie ma
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen ju-rek
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: ju-rek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 17 weeks, 1 day, 11 hours, 28 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <ju-rek> quit
<BlessJah> julek jest
<BlessJah> jedna literka robi roznice?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> pressenter: masz kontakt do jurka?
<pressenter> Nie.
<qermit> pressenter: o/
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: masz kontakt do jurka?
<pressenter> Siema qermit
<Matan[M]> co za czasy, teraz ciężko dorwać telefon z qwerty jak smartphonea z qwerty
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: gramatyka chyba leży
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: gdzie
<gjm> jemu wszystko leży
<Matan[M]> gjm: milcz i wyjdź
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: ciężko dorwać telefon z qwerty jak smartphona z qwerty, sugerujesz ze obydwa rownie ciezko dorwac?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> no to kolejność wyrazów nietypowa, to mnie zmyliło
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nokia E series ma qwerty
<BlessJah> przewaznie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: y0da zmylił cię ;)
<BlessJah> to nie yoda
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: mam E63
<BlessJah> czasownik nie jest na koncu
<BlessJah> i? znudzil ci sie?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ale trzeba mi telefonu z qwery tym razem a nie smartphonea
<BlessJah> c3?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: potrzebuję drugiego
<BlessJah> i czemu nie smartphon
<BlessJah> i czemu drogi?
<qermit> Matan[M]: ja mam motorole ex 115
<BlessJah> po co kupowac drogi telefon z qwerty, jakmozna smartfona?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: potrzebuję czegoś co długo mi na baterii uniesie a w smartphone coś musi utrzymać OSa
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: jaki drogi...
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: czcionkę zwiększ... drUgi a nie drOgi
<gjm> miałem kiedyś starego (bardzo) Ericssona z klapką, z doczepianą klawiaturą qwerty, fajny był :)
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> drugi
<qermit> gjm: taki alfanumeryk?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: e52, bez qwerty, za to jakie osiagi
<gjm> alfanumeryk?
<Matan[M]> gjm: ta seria już dawno padła na symbianie UIQ był chyba
<qermit> gjm: no nie miał graficznego ekranu
<qermit> T ileśtam
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: e5 tez ladnie trzyma, jesli powstrzymasz sie od kozystania z wifi
<gjm> qermit: graficznego? haha
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: damn u... telefon nie smartphone
<qermit> T10 chyba albo cośtakiego
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: sugeruje sie bateria a nie smartem
<gjm> coś w tym stylu chyba
<gjm> kozacki telefon
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: e52 to dlugodystansowiec, ponad miesiac, trzyma, ale numeryczna
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: a dupe se wsadź te numeryczną, toć to układ dla upośledzonych
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: e5 tez powinien miesiac, ale nie udalo mi sie sprawdzic, wifi zre, ze laduje go raz, dwa razy na tydzien
<BlessJah> wszedzie jest numeryczna
<BlessJah> dopiero w smartphonach weszly qwerty
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: u mnie E63 trzyma tydzień ale trzeba mi coś co trzyma dłużej, nie ma bajerów bo mi na co i jest tanie
<BlessJah> samsung solid
<BlessJah> nie ma qwerty
<Matan[M]> a po co mi E5 jak ona stoi więcej jak 500-600zł, dla WiFi które mam w E63? dla Symbiana którego mam e E63?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: wyjdź :|
<BlessJah> ale trzyma dwa miesiace
<BlessJah> i przed psem sie obronisz
<BlessJah> Bcośtam czy Ecośtam, taki czerwony, 1600h czuwania chyba
<BlessJah> ip57 norme spelnial jesli dobrze pamietam
<BlessJah> ale moglo to byc ip54, porownywalem dwa takie telefony
<BlessJah> po co qwerty w telefonie, a nie smartfonie? esemesisz tyle?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> moja siostra z t9 i tak pisze ode mnie szybciej
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: phonearena.com fajna wyszukiwarke maja
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: bo to gimbus a nie człowiek oni z reguły są upośledzeni psycho-ruchowo dla tego też im t9 nie przeszkadza
<BlessJah> dobre t9 nie jest zle
<Wilku> Najlepszy jest Swype
<Matan[M]> najlepsze to jest fizyczna qwerty
<BlessJah> Matan[M]++
<BlessJah> ale opor przed numeryczna jest bezsensowny
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: i po co mi ona będzie, żeby na niej smsa pisać 5min? równie dobrze można kupić motura, tylko po co mi on jak ja chcę samochód
<BlessJah> jak piszesz sms 5min, to jestes uposledzony ruchowo i tyle
<BlessJah> pogodz sie
 * Matan[M] is away: help
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: nie uznaję półśrodków
<BlessJah> ja tez ide spac
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: sprawdz ile c3 trzyma
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: poza tym jakby to nie moja kasa była to i dla blingu strajfona bym sobie kupił
<BlessJah> bbl
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ale ze względu na użyteczność wolę fizyczną qwerty
 * Matan[M] is away: bry noc
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Sowa huczy mi za oknem :D
<m477> :DDDDDD
<m477> poka
<qrq> ? :)
<m477> nagraj :P
<qrq> Nie mam jak :)
<m477> :(
<m477> sowa hukacz <3
<qrq> Lubię Sowy i Kruki
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-24
<m477> ;]
<qrq> Niecierpię gołębi
<anemus_> Za to sowy pewnie lubią ;P
<m477> probuje zainstalowac linuxa i cos takiego mam http://i.imgur.com/xYXqe.png o co chodzi?
<anemus> virtual, wymaga odpowiedniego jajka
<m477> tzn
<m477> ale na fizycznym systemie?
<anemus> sory nie popatrzyłem na screana
<anemus> ok masz tam że proc nie obsługuje pae
<m477> no i co
<anemus> a kernel jest z pae
<anemus> czyli rozszerzonym adresowaniem pamięci
<m477> czyli inna instalke mam pobrac?
<anemus> co żeś pobrał
<anemus> ?
<m477> Scientific Linux
<m477> i386
<anemus> aaa, wiesz oni tak mają
<m477> ze?
<anemus> zakładają, że do celów naukowych wszyscy używają >4GB ram
<m477> 4gb to mam :<
<anemus> jaki procek?
<m477> a pea do czego sluzylo gwoli scislosci?
<m477> core 2 duo
<m477> bo mi tylko o fenyloaminach znajduje ;<
<anemus> by można było zaadresować więcej niż 4GB ram w arch i386
<m477> aa
<m477> ale sa softowe pea chyba?
<anemus> że co?
<m477> mam na 32 bitowym systemie 4 gb ramu wykrywanego
<anemus> to jest 36bitowe adresowanie
<m477> czy nawet
<anemus> tak ale nie używa
<anemus> bo max adresowane 4GB
<anemus> a masz jeszczę przestrzeń adresową dla simieci na PCI/PCIE i takich tam
<m477> a x86_64 nie wyrzuci mi tego bledu?
<anemus> jak proc obsługuje to nie
<anemus> jaki proc?
<m477> obsluguje
<m477> napisalem
<m477> core 2 duo
<anemus> Ale to obsługuje pae
<m477> ^^
<anemus> jajco głupieje z innego powodu
<m477> no to czemu nie dziala ? O.o
<m477> jakiego
<anemus> po pijaku nie umiem myśleć ;S
<anemus> znaczy nie mam pojęcia
<m477> ;]
<m477> kazdy red hat jest platny?
<anemus> nie mieszałeś coś z jakimiś opcjami przy instalacji?
<anemus> redhat tak
<m477> po kliknieciu instal to wywyala
<anemus> ale centos i scientific nie
<m477> ten SL to tez redhat
<anemus> fakt bo jak nie załaduje kernela to lipa z instalatorem
<anemus> źle wykrywa proca
<m477> ;lol
<anemus> aaaa
<m477> 64 tez blad wywala
<anemus> w biosie włącz pae
<m477> nie kojarze abym mial taka opcje
<anemus> nazywa się to inaczej
<m477> 'this kernel requires an x86064 cpu but oly detected an i686 cpu :<
<m477> jak?
<anemus> zaraz
<m477> kiedys pamietam mi sie to instalowalo
<m477> anemus: znalazlem softwarowe wlaczenie pea wvirtualboxie ;]
<anemus> tak ale ty na fizycznej maszynie to uruchamiasz?
<m477> nie
<anemus> eee no to wszystko jasne
<m477> ? :>
<m477> pisalem chyba wczesniej
<anemus> sorki, umykają mi niektóre zdania ;P
<m477> spoko
<m477> a czemu jasne?
<anemus> virtualbox "emuluje" procek
<lisu> re
<m477> lisu: witam
<Wizard> cześć
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> cześć Matan[M]
<matti_> Matan[M]: dopiero się zaczął skąd pewność, że bry będzie?
<Matan[M]> matti_: bo wisła w dupę dostała buhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<Wizard> ?
<julek> czesc
<Matan[M]> matti_: chciałem ci to wygarnąć dzisiaj :D
<julek> Wizard: o/
<julek> kiedy wpadasz do lublina?;)
<julek> Wizard: mam troche kosowskiej rakiji;)
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> no, niezbyt szybko
<Wizard> sesja idzie :/
<Wizard> poza tym kobita za granicą
<julek> a no tak...:/
<julek> zapomnialem, ze ci co maja z pradem maja zawsze latwiej, nam powinni dawac specjalne dyplomy za to, ze mamy 2x wiecej sesji, niz inni...
<Wizard> julek, ja próbowałem - nie wyszło
<julek> *plyna... potrzebuje kawy
<julek> Wizard: dlatego ja czasem nie probuje;)
<Wizard> i znów widmo września
<julek> tzn. np. w zeszlym roku mialem 4-miesieczne wakacje
<julek> wlasciwie juz od juwenaliow olalem wszystko
<m477> ;oo
<julek> i mialem wlasciwie juz w maju wakacje, pozniej caly czerwiec, lipiec, sierpien, wrzesien...
<julek> i dopiero pod koniec napisalem podanie o przedluzenie sesji i zdawalem wszystko w pazdzierniku
<Wizard> przynjamniej zdałęś
<Wizard> bo ja to się raczej marnie widzę
<Wizard> 3 przedmiotów nie popchnę pewnie
<Wizard> no ale cóż, będę się martwił po fakcie
<julek> Wizard: heh... co ja moge powiedziec...
<julek> wtedy zdalem...
<julek> ale nie ma co sie przejmowac... tacy co koncza w terminie i tak pozniej gowno maja;)
<julek> najpierw marnuja liceum na nauke - zeby dostac sie na studia, pozniej marnuja studia, zeby zdobuc dobra prace... a pozniej cale zycie siedzac 40 lat w jednym miejscu za 2000 bez perspektyw;)
<Wizard> no pracę mam raczej niezłą
<julek> no widzisz, pewnie lepsza, niz wiekszosc tych wyrobnikow, co skonczyla z piatkami studia w terminie
<julek> bylem w kosowie z takim kolega, tez student, ma 28 lat...;)
<julek> i juz teraz CV lepsze, niz 99% tych "prymusow"
<matti_> Matan[M]: na ircu zawsze możesz liczyć że Ci wypomnął
<julek> i w ogole 99% tych "piatkowych" to miernoty... wlasciwie to dobrze dla nas;)
<PoKrAk> Hhelllo
<Wizard> julek, tak, wiem
<Wizard> dyplom się przydaje
<Wizard> ale sam z siebie nie daje nic
<Wizard> a jak się jedzie na piątkach, to nie bardzo jest czas nauczyć się przydatnych rzeczy :)
<julek> no i nie chodzi wylacznie o nauke "przydatnych rzyczy"
<julek> tacy ludzie w 99% w ogole nie maja zadnych ambicji, zainteresowan, takie miernoty bez polotu do wyrobniczej pracy, ktore nawet tego co zdali na 5 zwykle nie umieja
<Wizard> masz na myśli kucie na blachę? bez specjalnej ingerencji w to co się kuje?
<julek> chodzi mi o jakies takie praktyczniejsza myslenie.
<Wizard> o właśnie
<julek> np. u mnie na chemii, sa tacy co maja piatki... a zapytaj ich np. jak wyczyscic srebro i dlaczego czernieje...
<Wizard> yyy tlenek (wodorotlenek?) srebra jest czarny?
<julek> ucza sie np. na chemii nieorganicznej wzorow 16 kwasow siarkowych, ktorych i tak nie zapamietaja...
<julek> to akurat zwykle siarczek
<Wizard> siarczek srebra?
<Wizard> hmm
<julek> generalnie to co robia na laborkach to taka wyrobnicza praca (nawet nie trzeba myslec o co chodzi) wedlug instrukcji: zmieszaj to z tym, potem dodaj tego...
<Wizard> to pewnie jakimś kwasem albo kwasem organicznym :)
<Wizard> słabym
<Wizard> hmm, ocet by coś dał? :>
<julek> hmm... ja czyszcze "elektrolitycznie";)
<Wizard> a jakiego elektrolitu używasz?
<julek> wody:)
<julek> tzn. wrzucam do wody folie aluminiowa i srebrne pierdoly, dosypuje soli i dziala;)
<Wizard> ciekawe
<qermit> julek: a już myślałem że ziemniaka moczysz
<julek> i sie robi takie ogniwo wlasciwie;)
<julek> ale nie o to chodzi... jakikolwiek przyklad
<julek> gdybys kazal im wyczyscic plyty winylowe acetonem podejrzewam, ze nikt by sie nie zastanowil i by czyscili...;)
<Wizard> niech zgadnę? rozpuszcza pcv?
<julek> tak
<julek> chodzi mi o to, ze studia przyzwyczajaja takiego do tego, ze ma robic cos tak jak instrukcja kaze, nie zastanawiac sie i tyle... i wiekszosc z nich w ogole nie mysli
<julek> to tak jak z programowaniem, wyobraz sobie informatyka, ktory nauczy sie na pamiec pisania kilku programow...
<qermit> hello world
<julek> heh;)
<Killos> witam
<qermit> jestem programistą perl,php,python,ruby,c,c++ i wielu innych, umiem napisać program Witaj Świecie
<julek> to jest mniej wiecej taka roznica jak miedzy czlowiekiem znajacym jezyk i elektronicznym tlumaczem;)
<Wizard> tja
<julek> ja znam przypadek, ze wiekszosc grupy na kolokwium w jakiejs reakcji pisala H-, bo babka na wykladzie miala blad w prezentacji... i nikt z nich nie wpadl na to, ze powinno byc H+
<lisu> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/08/9a8c19ced6a249fa86ce9e2f8dc377b5.jpg?1314139963
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3sgnbrn> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> ja znam przykład polecania przez wykładowców fantastycznej książki o c++, z której nie kompiluje się pierwszy przykład
<Wizard> lisu, ale osochosi?
<julek> Wizard: ja mialem na studiach programowanie
<julek> kiedys uczyli C i Fortrana
<julek> teraz pascala
<julek> i 99% nie rozumie "hello world"
<qermit> julek: przesadzasz
<julek> a program, ktory np. ma dodac do siebie 2 liczby zakuwali na pamiec
<qermit> oO
<julek> qermit: akurat jaki jezyk to zadna roznica
<qermit> z tym ze 99% nie umie programować
<julek> ale teraz daja im pascala, bo wszyscy narzekali, ze trudne...
<julek> oczywiscie, ze nie umie... i tylko jedna wymowka "bo ja nie jestem informatykiem"
<julek> to akurat nic nie ma do informatyki... bo takie programowanie to nic innego jak zapis prostego, logicznego rozumowania... wiec powinni raczej mowic "ja nie mysle"
<shpaq`> mornin'
<Wizard> :)
<julek> ja juz z tym nie walcze, bo robilem sie zgorzknialy;)
<Wizard> no ale jak się studenci informatyki wykładają na algorytmach rysując bloczki? :>
<julek> po prostu mam to gdzies;)
<suitch> czesc
<julek> Wizard: w wiekszosci to programowanie polegalo na zgadywaniu "jakie slowo teraz wpisac"
<julek> instrukcja if byla dla 99% nie do przeskoczenia... i tak zostalem egocentrykiem i pijakiem;)
<PoKrAk> MA MOZE KTOS RTS`A ??
<PoKrAk> Bawił sie moze ktos postfix adminem ??
<Wizard> takim guiowym?
<Wizard> w wxwidgets?
<Wizard> a nie, to nie postfix admin było
<Wizard> to nie, nie bawił się
<Wizard> :P
<PoKrAk> tak gui
<PoKrAk> postfix admin
<PoKrAk> to badziewie nie chce działa
<PoKrAk> ć piszczy ze php5-mysql ni ma choć jest
<PoKrAk> :/
<m477> bedzie choc powstanie
<PoKrAk> coś ruszyło
<abyss> PoKrAk: rob wg. readme i nie ma szans zeby to nie dzialalo;)
<Wizard> o, abyss, żyjesz
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> czemu cię nie ma na #fribzdi-pl?
<abyss> Wizard: hmmm, w sumie od lat nie uzywam fbsd;)
<Wizard> ej, przecież miałeś kiedyś jakiegoś szela na fribzdi
<abyss> no, ze 3 lata temu, postawilem sobie shell+www, ale to stare dzieje, od kad przenioslem sie do gdanska
<abyss> *odkad;)
<Wizard> kolejny..
<Wizard> zabierasz Kotowi pracę!
<abyss> ?
<Wizard> pamiętasz KotaBehemota?
<abyss> temu Kotowi?;) A on zyje jeszcze?:D
<Wizard> no żyje
<Wizard> ale rzadko wpada
<Wizard> on kiedyś marudził, że przyjeżdżają ludziki z wioch okolicznych i zabierają pracę Gdańszczanom
<Wizard> ;P
<qermit> behemot?
<Wizard> tja
<qermit> oj wielki miastowy :E
<abyss> hehe
<abyss> Wizard: jak ktos jest cienki, to i kazdy argument jest dobry, zeby narzekac czemu to sie pracy nie ma;p
<Wizard> ale on ma
<Wizard> nawet dwie chyba
<abyss> to po uj marudzi;)
<PoKrAk> DZIAŁA ale nie działa
<PoKrAk> trzeba postfixa ozenić z mysql`a
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> heh musze sie do tego psyhicznie przygotowac
<Wizard> lepiej merytorycznie
<PoKrAk> merytorycznie jest prygotowane
<PoKrAk> jeno nie chce mi sie
<PoKrAk> hmm zastanawiem sie czy dłubać to czy lepiej horde3 pokombinować
<jacekowski> a to proste jest
<jacekowski> tylko transporty odpowiednio ustawic
<jacekowski> i katalogi potworzyc
<jacekowski> i do tego couriera z imapem
<Wizard> couriera? a dovecot nie lepszy?
<PoKrAk> JA DOVECOTA UZYWAM
<PoKrAk> mam od groma wolnych srodowisk testowych to postawie horde3 od podstaw
<abyss> PoKrAk: wszystko masz w readme
<abyss> zrob krok po kroku (chyba, ze masz dovecota 2.0, to konfig troche sie rozni) jak jest w docu i bedzie dzialac
<jacekowski> courier lepszy
<PoKrAk> kto co lubi
<jacekowski> dovecot powodowal ze chcialo mi sie plakac
<jacekowski> jak mozna tak gowniane cos zrobic
<PoKrAk> mam na debian wiki opis wedle niego pojade
<PoKrAk> z dovecotem bodajze był problem ale poprawili go
<nZw> \q
<majkel> hej
<majkel> mam problem z notebookiem i grafika
<shpaq> peszek
<majkel> notebook dell inspirion mini 1212
<majkel> system ubu dla notebookow, rozdzielczosc 800x600
<majkel> grafika :) intel gma 500
<majkel> po instalacji tego https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd bo tak mi tu poradzili
<majkel> wchodzi tylko w tryb tekstowy
<majkel> i teraz moze ktos wie co z tym dalej, jak to naprawic mam pendriva z ubuntu
<majkel> i tak zeby mi sie unity odpalalo
<majkel> jest tu jakis cwaniak co sie na tym zna :)
<shpaq> u mnie działa
<shpaq> ;)
<majkel> Ponawiam pytanie :)
<firemark> majkel: zabraniam ci
<majkel> kto może pomóc będę bwdzięczny
<Ashiren24> ja moge pomoagac tylko w soboty :<
<majkel> super
<majkel> a w poniedziałek nie?
<spass> hmmm czemum zbanowany ? o_O
<spass> Stirlitz ?
<Trojanin> Stirlitz karmił ukradkiem niemieckie dzieci. Od ukradka dzieci puchły i umierały.
<spass> hmmm nie wyjaśnia to zbanowania mojej skromnej rzyci :)
<BlessJah> spass: ja wiem!
<spass> pewnie przez miganie... vectra ostatnio mnie zdrowo denerwowała
<BlessJah> tak, przez miganie
<BlessJah> spass: zostałeś zbanowany po ~50 mignięciu
<spass> teraz łącze zmieniłem powinno być stabilniej
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> ktokolwiek z opów zdejmie
<spass> dzisiaj testuję 16/1
<majkel> wiecie co zrobic z tym gma500?
<BlessJah> mocno asymetrycznie
<spass> mocno... ale miałem 8/0.5 więc i tak progress
<BlessJah> to też mocno asymetryczne
<spass> niestety dodatkowy 1 na wyjściu to 10zł miesięcznie
<spass> aż tak nie potrzebuje wysyłu
<BlessJah> 16/2?
<spass> ta
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> scigasz
<BlessJah> sciagasz*
<BlessJah> ale sie nie podzielisz
<BlessJah> pewnie jeszcze kapujesz
<BlessJah> kazdy kto nie uploaduje jest kapusiem
<gjm> leech skubany
<spass> doh... jedyne co wysyłam to ampache
<spass> torrentów nie używam. Przynajmniej ostatnimi czasy
<BlessJah> kapuś
<spass> o_O
<BlessJah> Wizard: potrzeba cie tutaj, miałeś mnie pilnować
<BlessJah> spass: to jest silniejsze ode mnie
<spass> widzę
<BlessJah> ale walczę
<BlessJah> kapuś
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> bbl
<spass> melisę łykaj
<BlessJah> spass: tylko na ircu tak
<spass> czyli cię czasem na dwór wypuszczają ? :>
<BlessJah> spass: odkąd pogryzłem psa sąsiadów nie :(
<spass> BlessJah: a z ciekawości ile ty masz wysyłu żeś taki seed wielki ?
<BlessJah> spytaj ile mam downloadu
<spass> po grzyba
<BlessJah> spytaj
<spass> 100? na shellu jacekowskiego ?
<BlessJah> 256kbps
<spass> rządzisz
<BlessJah> dlatego właśnie nigdy w życiu nic z torrentów nie zassałem
<BlessJah> i chodzę taki sfrustrowany :>
<spass> a tam... jak miałem 128 isdn to zasysałem na przemian z DC++ i torrentów
<spass> chcieć = móc
<BlessJah> nie, nie mam potrzeby ssać
<BlessJah> iso z ubuntu jest po http i ftp dostępne
<BlessJah> btw, gdzie poza turbopascalem = to porównanie a nie przypisanie?
<spass> visual basic ?
<spass> możliwe że też foxpro
<spass> i matematyka
<spass> ...
<BlessJah> to niewiele
<m477> jak pascal to pewnie i delfi :>
<spass> no bo to mało praktyczny zapis był
<BlessJah> ajtam
<BlessJah> := taie zle nie jest
<spass> ale w visual basicu w ifach i przy przypisaniu = używasz
<spass> mało czytelne
<spass> jacekowski: mogę prosić o zdjęcie bana. Zmieniłem łącze, miganie powinno zniknąć.
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was jakiego monitura z DVB-T?
<BlessJah> spass: btw, co powiesz o zapisie x=9? z matematyki
<BlessJah> :>
<spass> tzn ? porównanie zykłe
<BlessJah> i przypisanie zarazem
<spass> przypisanie zresztą też
<spass> idę pykać w BF:BC2
<m477> fuu
<lisu> re
<gjm> turn 0;
<lisu> gjm: ty chyba juz jakies skrzywienie masz x] za dużo skrypcisz ;]
<gjm> skrypcisz?
<m477> witam lisu
<lisu> skrypcisz = skryptujesz, piszesz bliżej nieokreślony kod w bliżej nieokreślonym języku.
<lisu> m477: siema co tam?
<m477> wstalem nie dawno :)
<m477> a teraz pisze selekcje
<gjm> lisu: to C/C++ ;D
<lisu> hmm, w javie nie ma returna?
<m477> jest
<gjm> nie tykam dżawy
<m477> ;/
<m477> w pythonie tez jest return
<lisu> ja tam nie wiem, od javy trzymam się z daleka narazie, a c/cpp polizałem, ba mogę rzec, ze nawet potrzymałem za cycka, ale nic wiecej.
<Wizard> lol
<m477> czemu ;o
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<lisu> m477: czemu? a bo w javie nie potrzebuje narazie nic pisać, wiec nie ruszam, jak trzeba bedzie to gadzine ruszy.
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Wizard> hehe, ja właśnie, jak co dzień, ruszam gadzinę
<m477> jave?
<gjm> głaszcze kota
<m477> :O ?
<Kwpolska> java to jest najwolniejszy jezyk programowania z jakim musialem wspolpracowac.
<gjm> a, nieważne ;
<gjm> Kwpolska: \o
<Wizard> Kwpolska, udowodnij :)
<Wizard> w ogóle, jak język programowania może być wolny? wolno się w nim pisze? :)
<gjm> jest wolny w działaniu
<BlessJah> jest wolny jak piwo
<BlessJah> nah, to sie udaje tylko po angielsku
<gjm> tzn. w porównaniu z innymi językami daje wyniki później
<BlessJah> puk, puk
<BlessJah> assembler
<Wizard> tak tak
<gjm> suchar
<Wizard> mity, mity, mity
<gjm> ale zacny
<Wizard> czy ktoś z was to kiedyś sprawdzał?
<BlessJah> gjm: to chyba oczywiste, ze kompilowany szybszy od interpretowanych?
<BlessJah> czy tam w maszynie wirtualnej odpalanych
<gjm> BlessJah: a powiedziałem że nie?
 * BlessJah chcialby zobaczyc porownanie pythona i javy
<gjm> Wizard: ja, tzn. nie wszystkie. ale porównanie asm, c i javy tak
<Wizard> BlessJah, a lubisz pythona?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ucze sie
<BlessJah> podoba mi sie
<Wizard> BlessJah, to nie porównuj
<Wizard> bo się zawiedziesz
<BlessJah> bo?
<Wizard> tak jak gjm ze swoim c++
<BlessJah> java szybsza mimo wszystko?
<Wizard> BlessJah, od pythona?
<Wizard> o niebo
<BlessJah> trudno
<gjm> Wizard: co?
<gjm> hahaha
<BlessJah> ucze sie rownolegle cpp
<BlessJah> wiec sie nie zawodze
<Wizard> gjm, co takiego śmiesznego?
<Wizard> HotSpot daje radę
<Wizard> a python naprawdę jest interpretowany
<BlessJah> Wizard: no czesciowo, jest prekompilowany jakos
<BlessJah> nigdty nie czulem potrzeby wnikniecia, co to za pliki .pyc mi sie tworza
<Wizard> a java jest kompilowana do natywnego kodu
<BlessJah> i uruchamiana w maszynie wirtualnej
<m477> asembler nie bedzie szybszy od c/c++
<Wizard> BlessJah, ty kompilujesz do pseudokodu, maszyna bierze ten pseudokod i robi z niego przy starcie/ładowaniu/użyciu kod natywny + optymalizacje
<Wizard> o JIT słyszeli?
<Wizard> więc java6 jest naprawdę szybka w runtime
<BlessJah> Wizard: This brief note by Paul Buchheit gives a little more depth to the discussion. His point: Java APIs are often terrible.
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> no, nawet mi jedno do głowy przychodzi
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HotSpot
<BlessJah> hm... mocp się zbiesił?
<Kwpolska> Wizard:
<Kwpolska> python /tmp/test-tiw4jkti0qj.py  0.02s user 0.01s system 10% cpu 0.318 total
<Kwpolska> java HelloWorldApp  0.06s user 0.06s system 90% cpu 0.136 total
<m477> co to?
<Kwpolska> sorry, pomylilem maszyne
<Kwpolska> python2 py-vs-java.py  0.03s user 0.01s system 92% cpu 0.047 total
<Kwpolska> m477: porownanie hello world w py2k i javie.
<Wizard> Kwpolska, i co to porównuje?
<Wizard> ile wstaje jvm a ile interpreter pythona?
<Wizard> ty Kwpolska jesteś ekspert jak się patrzy
<Kwpolska> Wizard: miedzy innymi.  do tego trzeba doliczyc kompilacje: javac py-vs-java.java  1.48s user 0.19s system 136% cpu 1.222 total
<Wizard> taaak..
<Wizard> Kwpolska, nie chce mi się z tobą nawet dyskutować
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ty porównałeś ile wstaje jvm a ile interpreter pythona
<BlessJah> każ mu liczyć coś bardziej skomplikowanego
<Wizard> BlessJah i gjm mają swoje wyrobione zdanie, ale przynajmniej rozumieją o co chodzi
<BlessJah> wtedy języki porównasz a nie szybkośc odczytania z dysku binarek
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakiś task, który wykonywał się będzie minimum minutę?
<BlessJah> wieże hanoi?
<BlessJah> musiałbym poszukać
<Wizard> no ale to by trza napisać tak samo w jednym i drugim..
<Wizard> poza tym to się nie będzie robiło minutę
<Wizard> hmm
<m477> no to do dziela Panowie :)
<m477> zrobie obliczenie pi np 1 mln po przecinku miejsc
<BlessJah> Wizard: dla 100 krążków?
<m477> albo fibonaci
<BlessJah> m477: ja sobie fibonaciego liczyłem, aż do przekręcenia inta w cpp
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java/23recursion/Hanoi.java.html http://www.kernelthread.com/projects/hanoi/html/py.html ?
<Wizard> hmm, obliczenia liczbowe też nie są miarodajne
<m477> int w cpp ma 8 bitow?
<BlessJah> m477: 4 bajty
<BlessJah> 8 bitów to ma char
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale sprawdź na obydwa kody, są napisane tak samo?
<m477> oj ofc o baty mi chodzilo
<m477> bajty;p
<BlessJah> 4
<BlessJah> 32 bity
<m477> no to juz wiem
<BlessJah> m477: sizeof(variable) ci powie
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: drugie jest dla pythona 1.5.1
<Wizard> nie są
<Wizard> te printy są zbędne
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> BlessJah, naprawdę nie wiem jak to zmierzyć
<BlessJah> najprostszym przykładem
<BlessJah> ale printy z 100ma dyskami beda cholernie dlugie
<BlessJah> terminal moze nie wytrzymac
<Wizard> najprostszy to byłby jakoś sort albo coś takiego
<Wizard> ale to by mi się musiało chcieć napisać tak samo w obu językach
<Wizard> a mi się nie chce ;)
<BlessJah> nie znam javy
<Wizard> no to napisz coś w pythonie i ja to potem na javę przerobię na szybko
<m477> :D
<Wizard> ale gwarantuję ci, że jak to będzie jedna pętla i jakieś obliczenia, to python dostanie po dupie nieźle
<m477> najprosciej fibonaci :P
<BlessJah> m477: hm... powiem inaczej
<BlessJah> real	0m0.019s
<BlessJah> user	0m0.000s
<BlessJah> sys	0m0.000s
<Wizard> no?
<BlessJah> fibonaci do przekręcenia się unsigned inta w cpp
<Wizard> no to nie ma co mierzyć, za szybko
<Matan[M]> http://www.gsmmaniak.pl/52141/hp-pre-3-za-50-euro/ :O! jak będzie przecena to biorę 3 sztuki :D
<BlessJah> potrzebujemy czegoś, co się będzie wykonywało minimum minutę
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: hp pozbywa się tabletów, obniżka do 300 złotych za sztukę nawet
<gjm> no i wywołałem III wojnę światową
<m477> BlessJah: heh :<
<m477> a czemu minute akurat
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: suchar, wiedziałem to już dawno
<m477> to moze czynniki pierwsze
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: sucharem może być żart, nie informacja
<BlessJah> m477: rozkład liczby na czynniki pierwsze?
<BlessJah> Wizard: szukanie liczb pierwszych, przez próbę rozkładu na czynniki?
<BlessJah> Wizard: czy sam rozkład jako taki?
<m477> z jakiejs wielkosci inta
<BlessJah> m477: sprawdzę ile sie to w cpp będzie robiło
<m477> albo obliczanie PI do x miejsca http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi
<BlessJah> m477: w javie szybciej będzie z tablic spisać i jako stałą dopisać
<BlessJah> Wizard: :>
<m477> no chyba wieksozsc obnliczen na duzych liczbach robi sie na tablicach?
<BlessJah> m477: tablic stałych matematycznych ignorancie
<BlessJah> :>
<m477> pf ;>
<Wizard> ależ on ma specyficzne poczucie humoru
<BlessJah> co jest, cmath wyklucza się z iostream???
<gjm> nie?
<BlessJah> mam problem z zakresami
<BlessJah> niech ktoś mi kopa zasadzi
<BlessJah> gcc się nie zorientuje, że dostaje kod c++?
<gjm> a co?
<gjm> jak masz std to coś dodajesz
<BlessJah> gcc zwracało błędy
<m477> o lol zrobilem oblicanie pi do 10^8 iteracji to mi system prawie wyjebalo :<
<gjm> w czym?
<m477> w p[ythonie
<gjm> daj kod
<m477> wszystkie aplikacje mi zresetowalo nawet gnoma
<m477> juz
<gjm> odpale se na vps'ie ];>
<Wizard> gjm, szatanie!
<Wizard> admin będzie musiał od piwa wstać i wowa!
<m477> nie wiem o co kaman bo mi az ff zawiesilo
<gjm> Wizard: skąd znasz moje prawdziwe imię?
<m477>  python do.py
<m477> Unicestwiony
<m477> ;d
<gjm> morderca
<gjm> procesów
<m477> sam sie zabil
 * gjm napisał se serwer "Hello World" ;D
<gjm> Trying 178.63.34.230...
<gjm> Connected to noisemaker.pl.
<gjm> Escape character is '^]'.
<gjm> Hello, world!
<BlessJah> blessjah 17054 71.2  0.0  11588   976 pts/4    S+   21:24   0:22 ./a.out
<gjm> o, a ten przecinek skund?
<m477> gjm: http://wklej.org/hash/3822d97af74/
<BlessJah> liczenie pierwszych z inta do przekręcenia żre mi circa 70% proca
<m477> BlessJah: mi to malo co kompa nie zawiesilo :<
<BlessJah> m477: mam dwa rdzenie
<m477> tez
<BlessJah> a nie implementowałem wielowątkowości
<BlessJah> z lenistwa
<BlessJah> :)
<BlessJah> podejscie drugie, ale bez wyswietalnia
 * Wizard pisze MutableTreeNode do JTree i TreeCellRenderer
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nie przepadam za swingiem
<m477> gjm: i jak
<gjm> CPU: 100%
<gjm> Mem: 1603/2048MB
<gjm> dało się ubić
<m477> :<
<m477> nie dokonczyles?
<gjm> a ile to będzie trwało?
<gjm> około?
<m477> a zamien 10**8 na 10**6 i podaj wynik
<m477> nie wiem bo mi to kompa wysypalo prawie
<m477> 10**6 robie sie 1,5 sek
<m477> u mnie
<gjm> root@noisemaker:~# python do.py
<gjm> 3.14159165359   2.66993403435
<BlessJah>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<BlessJah> 18187 blessjah  20   0 11584  716  592 R  100  0.0   0:06.40 a.out
<BlessJah> miło widzieć, że dziecku się dobrze powodzi
<BlessJah> 100%
<BlessJah> ale arch nie zwolnił ani odrobinę
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> m477, napisz to tera w żabie
<m477> python do.py
<m477> 3.14159165359   1.62418699265
<Wizard> i BlessJah sobie odpali
<BlessJah> gjm: btw, nie wiem jak ci to pamięć żarło, spieprzyles cos, skoro garbage collector nie posprzatal
<m477> Wizard: a pamietasz jak sie czas pobieralo?
<m477> bo nie chce mi sie do api patrzyc ;<
<Wizard> albo new Date() albo czymś z Calendar :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: napisze chyba jednak przemielone prime_numbers
<BlessJah> jedyne co to ma zrobić, to ustawiac boola na true
<m477> ale co dalej :D
<Wizard> co co dalej?
<Wizard> z Date?
<m477> metoda :P
<Wizard> nie pamiętam
<m477> dobra lukne
<Wizard> zawsze jak lama robię new Date() :D
<m477> nie pisalem w javie z pol roku nic :<
<Wizard> i tak tylko w JUnitach mi takie rzeczy potrzebne
<gjm> BlessJah: odpaliłem w python a nie python2
<Wizard> ja już ze dwie minuty
<BlessJah> gjm: python 2.6 albo 2.7
<BlessJah> ja mam 2.7
<gjm> no wiem
<gjm> 2.6
<gjm> bo 3 to nie
<gjm> bangla
<m477> 2.7 i 2.6 o/
<BlessJah> bo nie jest kompatybilne
<Wizard> m477, ja to przeklepę na javę
<Wizard> kompatylne
<BlessJah> w 3 nie odpalisz kodu z 2
<BlessJah> juz 2.7 podobno nie jest 100% zgodne z 2.6
<m477> no ja tez sie zabieram :<
<gjm> wiem
<BlessJah> dajcie mi jeszcze kilka minut
<m477> a co robisz
<BlessJah> m477: licze w cpp liczby pierwsze, az do przekrecenia inta
<gjm> portuje
<BlessJah> hum, czy to sie nie zapetlilo
<Wizard> eh, to na floacie liczy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: int
<Wizard> słabo :S wynik jest niedokładny
<BlessJah> signed
<Wizard> m477 ^
<BlessJah> kiedy ++i stanie sie ujemne ma sie zatrzymac
<BlessJah> skillowałem, w cpp/javie moze sie to i godzine wykonywac
<BlessJah> ech
<m477> doubla  w pythonie nie ma
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jakim to algo robisz?
<Wizard> range jedzie od 1?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ~/pr.cpp
<Wizard> m477, double też jest zmiennoprzecinkowy
<Wizard> ale kij z tym, ważne, że liczy długo
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to nic nie liczy, jak zauwazysz ze bool bedzie prawdziwy od poczatku do konca
<jacekowski> no zauwazylem
<jacekowski> co to ma robic?
<BlessJah> przekrecić inta
<BlessJah> po drodze licząc pare rzeczy
<jacekowski> int a=0; while(a>=0)a++;
<gjm> hłe hłe
<BlessJah> ...po drodze licząć pare rzeczy...
<jacekowski> int a=0,b; while(a>=0){b=2+2;a++};
<BlessJah> w sumie, czemu by nie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ten kod sie nie zapetlił (mój)?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> hum, tak, zrobiłem błąd
<BlessJah> bo inta przekreca do kwadratu
<BlessJah> w sumie nie do kwadratu
<BlessJah> suma kwadratow wszystkich wartosci unsigned int liczy
<Wizard> wyszło mi not a number ;)
<Wizard> :D
<m477> kurde
<m477> Wizard: dzial x^2  normalnie w javie?
<m477> dziala*
<m477> czy mam dac pow(x,2)
<BlessJah> Floating point exception
<BlessJah> char jako floating czy jak?
<m477> do mnie to?
<BlessJah> m477: nie, w powietrze rzucilem
<m477> chodzi mi jak sie podnosilo do potegi w javie :<
<Wizard> m477, pow
<Wizard> ^ to jest xor
<m477> pi=pi+(float)(4*(-1)^i)/(2*i+1); to mi dziwny wynik wyrzuca
<m477> i to int
<Wizard> ja z tego NaN dostałem
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się debugować
<m477> a musze cos importowac?
<Wizard> no Math i Date
<BlessJah> Wizard: wyliczenie kwadratu kazdej liczby od zera do przekrecenia zajmuje cpp 6 sekund, moze to zrobimy?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie chce mi się
<Wizard> muszę drzewko z ikonkami zrobić na JTree..
<m477> kuwa ...
<Wizard> m477, co tam?
<m477> Wizard: poprawisz to ? http://wklej.org/hash/825b498e6cc/
<m477> z ta potego jest cos nie tak ~~
<Wizard> m477, ^ to jest xor
<m477> ;>
<m477> to popraw to jak mozesz
<m477> nic nie robilem w javie pol roku...
<Wizard> ja napisałem to tak: http://wklej.org/id/583988/
<m477> wyglada lepiej :D
<Wizard> przy czym to nie są chyba sekundy, bo mam wynik 1600
<m477> getTime zwraca mili
<Wizard> ta
<jacekowski> m477: w kazdym jezyku jest tak samo
<m477> NaN wynik dostaje
<Wizard> tja ;)
<m477> jacekowski: (-1)**i zadziala?
<Wizard> w javie? nie
<m477> Wizard: no to hui nie kod :<
<Wizard> musi być Math.pow()
<jacekowski> ale co ty robisz
<Wizard> jacekowski, gdzie?
<m477> ;d
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie wiem gdzie
<jacekowski> nie wiem co wy kombinujecie
<m477> jacekowski: patrzyles na link co dalem
<jacekowski> tylko mowie ze ^ to jest xor w kazdym jezyku
<Wizard> już to napisałem
<Wizard> ale m477 nie posłuchał
<m477> aaa
<m477> mi chodizlo o potege
<m477> Wizard: dziala
<m477> tylko ze mniejszy wynik cos dostaje jakby float w javie byl mniejszy od pythonowego
<Wizard> m477, jak się Math.pow zabierze z warunku pętli i się napisze milion, to działa dwa razy szybciej
<m477> faktycznie tylko u mnie 4,5 raza szybciej :P
<m477> java Od
<m477> 3.1415954 0.113
<jacekowski> ten kod w C sie wykonuje
<jacekowski> user    0m0.112s
<m477> python do.py
<m477> 3.14159165359   1.23505878448
<m477> milion iteracji
<m477> jacekowski: 0.1 sekundy? to tyle co w javie
<gjm> e tam, na desktopie nie będę tego sprawdzał
<Wizard> jacekowski, dzięki za C
<Wizard> co było do udowodnienia ;)
<Wizard> BlessJah, masz, co prawda to tylko proste obliczenia, ale zawsze jakiś pierwszy efekt
<Wizard> pytong posysa pałę, java szybka jak C
<BlessJah> wylaczyłem się
<gjm> pfff
<jacekowski> m477: ile ci sie w javie wykonuje?
<m477> czemu java daje 7 miesc po przecinku a w pythonie az 11 w tym samym kodzie? nie przeforamtowane to jest?
<Wizard> m477, floata używasz, to się nie dziw
<m477> jacekowski: 0.1 sek
<Wizard> float jest zmiennoprzecinkowy, czasem mu pola odpadają
<Wizard> albo dochodzą
<m477> w pythonie tez float
<jacekowski> m477: a jak to liczysz
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/hash/d7e84e71877/
<m477> dalem double teraz to git
<m477> 0.13 sek
<m477> w pythonie 1.33 sek
<jacekowski> m477: ale z takim czasem to sie pocaluj w du**
<jacekowski> m477: time
<jacekowski> time nazwaprogramu
<m477> jacekowski: hm?
<m477> time Od.class tak mam uruchomic?
<Wizard> no nie no, tak nie zadziała
<jacekowski> a jak normalnie to uruchamiasz?
<Wizard> pewnie java Od.class
<m477> java Od ??
<jacekowski> no to time java Od.class
<jacekowski> no to time java Od
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> to będzie jeszcze narzut jvma
<Wizard> \o/
<Wizard> drugie tyle co obliczenia
<gjm> ba!
<jacekowski> Wizard: jakbym ja tak oszukiwal z wynikami to mialbym polowe tego czasu
<m477> http://wklej.org/hash/75844f3ad61/
<m477> jak mam to zinterpretowac?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> m477: user w sumie najwazniejsze
<jacekowski> m477: czas w sekundach
<m477> rzad roznicy w wyniku
<Wizard> m477, że pytong ssie ;)
<jacekowski> m477: pokaz tego koda w pythonie
<Wizard> weź jeszcze wersję od jacka w C i odpal u siebie
<m477> http://wklej.org/hash/3822d97af74/
<m477> to dajcie kod
<m477> tylko 10**6  liczymy
<m477> nie **8 jak w linku
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja się wyłączyłem na dłuższy czas, kontrolujesz co się dzieje i powiesz mi na co wyszło?
<gjm> liczy się
<m477> jacekowski: daj kod w C
<m477> porownamy
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> -0.858407
<m477> :D
<jacekowski> cos zle wynik wychodzi
<m477> poka kod :<
<Wizard> BlessJah, bawią się
<jacekowski>          pi=pi+((4*powf(-1,i))/(2*i+1));
<BlessJah> Wizard: nadal nie jestem w stanie sledzic rozwoju wydarzen
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale widze ze sie bawia
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakie jezyki aktualnie porownuja?
<gjm> język w butach i język esperanto
<m477> BlessJah: java,python i zaraz C
<BlessJah> jak ktoś chce, można wielkie porównanie zrobić, dodać perla, php, cpp i c#/.NET
<m477> tylko by trzeba bylo kilka konkurencji zrobic
<m477> zeby bylo obiektywnie
<gjm> mało takich porównań było?
<gjm> dobra, mam
<gjm> root@noisemaker:~# time python2.6 do.py
<gjm> 3.14159264359   303.964921951
<gjm> real    5m5.433s
<gjm> user    2m9.846s
<gjm> sys     0m4.788s
<m477> co to liczylo?
<m477> 10**8?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> cienko
<m477> nie zawiesil sie komputer? :>
<gjm> nie
<gjm> odpalę zaraz u siebie
<gjm> to zobaczymy
<m477> jak sie floata wyswitlalo?
<m477> %jaka literka?
<m477> w printf :<
<Wizard> f?
<Wizard> man 3 printf?
<m477> a dobra nie dalem ciapkow :P
<m477> time ./a.out
<m477> 3.141581
<m477> real	0m0.280s
<m477> user	0m0.272s
<jacekowski> ile to tych petli robicie?
<m477> sys	0m0.000s
<m477> dluzej niz w javie :|
<m477> co
<m477> java to szybciej liczy od c++
<Ashiren24> ke?
<jacekowski> m477: ile tych petli robicie?
<m477> milion
<jacekowski> user    0m0.028s
<m477> poka kod
<DoITDoIT> Ale fajny skrót: Alt+Printscreen+O :d
<m477> mozliwe ze slabo zoptymalizowalem :<
<jacekowski> http://pastebin.com/80S3ErR0
<jacekowski> z -lm
<jacekowski> samym gcc
<m477> http://wklej.org/hash/e417d81c02c/
<jacekowski> gcc -lm nazwaplika
<m477> ja g++ kompilowalem
<m477> a to co to :<
<m477> gcc -lm c.C
<m477> /tmp/cc7YbG6t.o:(.eh_frame+0x12): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<m477> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jacekowski> male c
<jacekowski> c.c
<jacekowski> a nie c.C
<m477> lulz
<m477> ma to znaczenie?
<Wizard> tja
<m477> g++ luka to
<jacekowski> tak
<Wizard> eh, bo to kompilator cpp
<jacekowski> nie ruszaj tego g++
<jacekowski> gcc ma byc
<jacekowski> g++ generuje znacznie wolniejszy kod
<m477> jeszcze dluzej :D
<m477> ./a.out
<m477> 3.141592
<m477> real	0m0.312s
<m477> user	0m0.292s
<m477> sys	0m0.000s
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> nie mozliwe
<m477> http://wklej.org/hash/b9794adaa96/ :D
<gjm> dajcie kod w c++
<jacekowski> bo moje daje 20 cyfr po .
<jacekowski> wiec cos zle zrobiles
<m477> zobacz
<jacekowski> zrob rm a.out
<jacekowski> gcc -lm c.c
<jacekowski> ale najpierw zobacz czy to c.c to jest ten kod co wkleilem
<krisss117> witam, znacie jakas aplikacje która działa na zasadzie Dropbox'a ?
<m477> nie to moj
<BlessJah> ubuntuone
<jacekowski> no a sprawdz moj
<Wizard> krisss117, tja.. ubuntuone
<gjm> m477: daj source
<jacekowski>  http://pastebin.com/80S3ErR0
<jacekowski> ten
<krisss117> tzn. mam ftp o pojemnosci 100GB i jest nie wykorzystane w calosci, i chcialbym aplikacje ktora dziala na zasadzie dropboxa tzn. sychchronizuje sie z ftp co jakis czas
<jacekowski> rsync
<m477> user	0m0.192s
<m477> dlugooo
<Wizard> m477, a ile miałeś w żabie?
<m477> zabie? :>
<Wizard> no w javie
<lord_kakturion> [A
<Wizard> lord_kakturion, napraw se xterm
<lord_kakturion> ups
<jacekowski> m477: ty to odpalasz przynajmniej kilka razy?
<m477> Wizard: user	0m0.232s
<lord_kakturion> sorry, jestem przez putty na komurce ^^
<lord_kakturion> ale lece juz
<m477> jacekowski: no podobnie wychodzi, moge zrobic statystyke ;>
<m477> w petli puscimy 100 razy i policzymy srednia
<m477> i odchylenie standardowe
<Wizard> średnią? rozkład normalny cały zrób
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> aż się mój kot obudził
<Ashiren24> :3
<m477> no mozna to dofitowac gausem
<Wizard> http://testyourvocab.com/
<Wizard> zmiana tematu
<Wizard> ciekawe ile wam wyjdzie
<Wizard> jacekowski na Albionie mieszka, to powinien nastrzelać
<jacekowski> sprawdzilem
<jacekowski> wyszlo mi kolo 35k
<jacekowski> nie pamietam dokladnie
<Wizard> w sensie w tym teście?
<Wizard> u, to zajebiście
<Wizard> mi wyszło 11k :)
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> 34k mi wychodzi
<Wizard> no ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze.. do takiego poziomu to można dojść w kilku skrajnych przypadkach..
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> kazdy kto mial komputer od mlodego
<jacekowski> i nie szukal spolszczen do wszystkiego
<Wizard> no nie mów, że przed wyjazdem byś tyle wyklikał :)
<jacekowski> niewiele mniej
<qermit> lol
<Wizard> nie wierzę
<Wizard> qermit, klikaj
<Wizard> zobaczymy
<jacekowski> czytanie/pisanie po angielsku
<jacekowski> ja mialem caly system po angielsku
<jacekowski> linuxa tez mialem w czasach jak nie bylo po polsku
<Wizard> tak, i właśnie stamtąd poznałeś słowa w stylu blazing albo astonishing
<qermit> ttp://testyourvocab.com/?r=783336
<gjm> root@noisemaker:~# time ./main
<gjm> 3.14159365359077913382
<gjm> real	0m0.146s
<gjm> user	0m0.139s
<gjm> sys	0m0.006s
<qermit> gjm: nie wklejaj na kanał
<gjm> ups
<gjm> bedzie kopał
<jacekowski> Wizard: no
<qermit> no ups ups i powiedz co teraz mam zrobić
<jacekowski> Wizard: astonishing
<jacekowski> Wizard: blazing nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> ;P
<jacekowski> astonishing to od astonished
<jacekowski> a to akurat dosyc popularne stowo
<jacekowski> slowo
<Wizard> chyba stoned
<Wizard> wśród imigrantów z Jamajki ;)
<jacekowski> a blazing to zaraz obok raging albo podobnych
<jacekowski> w HP uzyli chyba blazing
<qermit> astonishing miałem na 100% w liceum ale nie wiem co to znaczy
<jacekowski> albo ablaze
<jacekowski> zdumiewajace
<m477> płonący; w płomieniach
<m477> ^^
<jacekowski> m477: to ablaze
<jacekowski> np. set sth. ablze
<m477> aha
<Wizard> ja ostatnio na głos filmy tłumaczę
<jacekowski> czyli podpalic
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ja wypełniam długopisem kołeczka w literach w książkach
<Wizard> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> Wizard: O 0 9 a B i tak dalej
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a co z P?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w P tez wypelniasz?
<Wizard> pewnie też
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> a cyferki? jak 4 np.?
<BlessJah> tak
<Wizard> jak byłem w technikum, to moja książka od historii tak wyglądała
<Wizard> ja nie wiem jak można było taki ciekawy przedmiot tak nudno prowadzić, że po książce musiałem malować
<m477> tez tak robilem :D
<Wizard> poprzedni jej właściciel to samo robił z resztą, więc momentami nie miałem co robić na lekcji
<jacekowski>       [===================>.]  reshape = 97.7% (1904403044/1948779648) finish=28.3min speed=26099K/sec
<jacekowski> jeszcze pol godziny
<jacekowski> i sie raid skonczy robic
<Wizard> tja, idę po pamięć usb
<Wizard> i obadam co openindiana potrafi :)
<m477> ktory
<m477> raid
<jacekowski> moj
<jacekowski> robie z 1 na 5
<jacekowski> bo dysk dolozylem
<m477> ile dyskow
<jacekowski> 3 teraz
<jacekowski> 6T, 4T uzyteczne
<jacekowski> za miesiac doloze sobie 3T do tego
<m477> ;o
<m477> po co tyle
<jacekowski> dane trzymam
<firemark> inni wola miec dziewczyne
<firemark> on woli miec dyski
<firemark> proste; p
<jacekowski> /dev/vg1/volume_1     1.8T  1.7T  135G  93% /volume1
<m477> raid przyspiesza cos oprocz kopiowaniem, ? :>
<jacekowski> m477: raid mam na wypadek awarii
<jacekowski> a nie na predkosc
<m477> a
<jacekowski> to i tak mam tylko po 100Mbit ethernecie obecnie podlaczone
<jacekowski>         Speed: 100Mb/s
<jacekowski>         Duplex: Full
<pechowiec> o/
<jacekowski> witej
<jacekowski> ale niestety trafil mi sie samsung z starym firmware
<qrq> Hi
<qrq> Jest tu jakiś fan Floydów?
<jacekowski> w ktorym jak sie wysle komendy SMART do niego do czysci cache i nie zapisuje
<pechowiec> qrq: moja koleżanka jest fanką
<qrq> pechowiec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOYKVFu3Paw
<jacekowski> qrq: ja czasami slucham
<qrq> Polak też potrafi :D
<firemark> ole!
<jacekowski> w ogole fajna zabawka to jest
<jacekowski> 4 dyski wchodza
<jacekowski> 1.2GHz feroceon
<jacekowski> Processor       : Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l)
<jacekowski> i daje rade caly gigabit ethernetu zapchac jak trzeba
<jacekowski> i potrafi ipv6
<qrq> Wokalnie cienko
<qrq> Ale muzycznie są niezli
 * mati75 ma takiego potworka
<mati75> CPU:       Single core Geode Integrated by National Semi (-UP-) cache 16 KB flags (-) clocked at 300.679 MHz
<jacekowski> programowalem kiedys geode
<jacekowski> w asm
<jacekowski> real time
<jacekowski> i mi nie wychodzilo
<mati75> flags		: fpu tsc msr cx8 cmov mmx cxmmx
<mati75> bogomips	: 601.35
<jacekowski> bo jak sie okazalo w koncu, bios mi swinie w postaci kodu w SMM podkladal
<mati75> a xeon ma
<mati75> bogomips	: 4800.28
<jacekowski> bogomips        : 5634.20
<jacekowski> moj ma tyle
<jacekowski> jeszcze jakies pytania?
<mati75> jak router daje radę
<mati75> tylko straszny mułek
<qrq> Pewnie słyszeliście o komputerach Raspberry
<jacekowski> zabawka
<jacekowski> i nie wierze w ta cene
<jacekowski> sam procek kosztuje £10
<qrq> Napewno będzie droższy
<jacekowski> pop ram jest drogi
<jacekowski> ponizej £50 nie zejdzie
<jacekowski> sama plytka ma ze 2 cale
<jacekowski> zwykla 2 warstwowa jest kolo £5/cal
<qrq> Więc uważasz że to w gruncie rzeczy nic godnego uwagi? :D
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> uwazam ze nie da sie tego zrobic za ta cene
<Wizard> jacekowski, czemu piszesz w jakiejś dziwnej walucie?
<jacekowski> 11 warstwowa plytka nie jest tania
<Wizard> kto to umie przeliczać?
<jacekowski> Wizard: i jeszcze w calach pisze na dodatek
<qrq> Inches :D
<Wizard> szkoda, że nie stajaniach
<BlessJah> `calc 10 GBP in PLN
<Wizard> godzinę też podajesz jak w średniowieczu?
<BlessJah> `g 10 GBP in PLN
<Wizard> pff
<BlessJah> qermit: 10 GBP in PLN
<qrq> jacekowski słuchałeś tego zespołu?
<BlessJah> Wizard: na czym stanelo w koncu?
<jacekowski> qrq: nie
<qrq> jacekowski to posłuchaj
<pechowiec> Wizard: o/
<qrq> Są ze Skawiny
<qrq> Istnieją 2 lata a brzmienie mają nawet
<m477> juz sa te Raspberry?
<jacekowski> ja zostane przy moim beagle
<m477> a co to
<m477> poza rasa psa ~~
<jacekowski> beagle board
<jacekowski> google
<m477> http://www.tacticalplayground.com/index.php/en/forum/17-tactical-hardware/99-beagle-jrs-new-pc ?
<jacekowski> http://beagleboard.org/
<qrq> Raspberry - "We anticipate the device will be available to the general public later in 2011."
<m477> mam 3 GB ramu zajetego >_>
<spass> dobranoc
<jacekowski>   VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree
<jacekowski>   vg1    1   2   0 wz--n-   3.63T   1.82T
<jacekowski> 524288000 bytes (524 MB) copied, 5.07043 s, 103 MB/s
<jacekowski> z raid5
<pechowiec> m477: nei marudź ja mam tylko 1gb
<Matan[M]> 1st
 * mati75 
<firemark> Matan[M]: tu to se możesz
<Matan[M]> firemark: tu i na 7 innych ;) żem zdążył żem
<pechowiec> 7 dni i szkoła...
<firemark> pechowiec: buhahaha :D
<firemark> chociaz
<firemark> 14 dni i egzamin
<pechowiec> firemark: ~250 i matura
<firemark> pechowiec: ciesz się, w tym roku dostaniecie prostą
<pechowiec> firemark: imho to tak nie działa
<pechowiec> albo umiesz i rozwalasz arkusz albo nie
<firemark> pechowiec: ewentualnie z maty beda ostrzej palowac
<pechowiec> firemark: pisze Mata R, Fiz R, angl jeszcze nie wiem
<firemark> Fiz R byla u mnie latiwjesza
<firemark> niz Fiz P
<firemark> i bardzo zaluje ze Fiz P pisalem
 * Matan[M] jest za głupi na fiz więc pisze mat r, ang r, pol p, inf r + zawodowy ofkoz
 * pechowiec nie ma zawodowego
<pechowiec> a z ang to hardcore bd
<pechowiec> bo kusi dwujęzyczny ale jednak troche sie boje
<Matan[M]> pechowiec: ja jeszcze ruski znam, ale mi się nigdzie nie przyda
<gjm> na Syberii
<firemark> mi by sie ruski przydal
<pechowiec> Matan[M]: DaZ w rosji siedzi, niech ci poszuka roboty jako dev :>
<firemark> ale nie wiedzialem ze w ciagu tych 3 lat bede sie slowianami interesowal
<Matan[M]> gjm: tak, a ja 15km jazdy w kaliningradzie kupuję polski cukier z polskich cukrowni za 2zł/kg ;)
<Matan[M]> o słodyczach, fajkach i wódzie nie wspominając
<pechowiec> Matan[M]: takie kuroki w tym kraju ...
<pechowiec> ze tez tutaj wszysko musi byc odwrotnie
<gjm> nie mógłby u ruskich kupować, jakiś taki wstręt
<Matan[M]> ja nie narzekam
<Matan[M]> mam tu jak u boga za piecem
<pechowiec> gjm: business is business
<Matan[M]> pechowiec: dla mnie starczy z techem przed nazwiskiem do poli w GDA poleźć, zrobić inżynierkę i produkować PKB
<pechowiec> Matan[M]: ja myśle o PWr
<Matan[M]> pechowiec: ja za głupi jestem na poli we wrocławiu
<Matan[M]> fizykę tam trzeba, a dla mnie teoria jest przyswajalna, ale te wszyskie wzory zapamiętać...
<anemus> fizyka nie jest trudna
<BlessJah> anemus++
<BlessJah> nie jest
<BlessJah> jest karta wzorow
<BlessJah> zreszta na tegoroczna nie ma co patrzec, bo sie tylko zniechecic mozna
<BlessJah> o pechowiec tez wybyl
 * anemus poniekąd w czasie studiów trochę obył się z fizyką ;>
<anemus> ale to było dawno temu...
<m477> gratulujemy?
<anemus> m477: i nieprawda
<anemus> ;P
<m477> ?
<anemus> tak siemówi
<anemus> *się mówi
<anemus> ale do fizyki mi sentyment został
<m477> a jaki moral
<anemus> nie ucz się fizyki bo nie wyjdziesz na ludzi ;P
<m477> heh
<m477> skad ta pewnosc
<anemus> m477: widzę po sobie ;]
<m477> mi tam jakos nie szkodzi
<anemus> to jak z paleniem - wychodzi po latach ;)
<m477> malo wiesz widze ;p
<anemus> studjujesz fizykę?
<anemus> ew. skończyłeś
<anemus> ?
<m477> moze
<m477> ;p
<anemus> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-25
<m477> witom
<anemus> już wstał?
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> lisu: pofitafszy :)
<lisu> m477: co tam?
<lisu> a
<lisu> powitać, powitać, kurde musze kawe wychylc, bo jeszcze spie
<Wizard> heh
<abbus> http://42.pl/u/2Eay
<lisu> lol, 90, 60 90, 120 kg x]
<lisu> hehehe
<abbus> a gdzie to masz napisane :P
<abbus> napoisala 70kg
<abbus> nie malo przy jej wzroscie wlasciwie :D
<abbus> ale moze ma duze cycki :D
<Matan[M]> bry
<LukaszST> czesc
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Wizard> cześć Quintasan
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> koniec swiata jobs zrezygnowal
<DaZ> dun dun dun.
<Foxik> siema
<Wizard> cześć Foxik
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<suitch> co slychac
<Wizard> dużo
<Wizard> ale może nie będę tego komentował na kanale
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> suitch, pm?
<termi> hmm jak mozna odblokowac zamorzone ekg2? na putty?
<termi> bo cos shiftq shift qa nie dziala
<Wilku> Ale mi się ciepło zdobiło... Chyba nas obgadują :D
<pechowiec> o/
<Wilku> pechowiec;
<Wizard> cześć pechowiec
<Wilku> Szalom
<pechowiec> brr... w ebooku zamiast 71strony mam spis treści -.-
<DaZ> i tak pewnie byla glupia jakas.
<pechowiec> :D
<abbus> ma ktos z was moze neostrade z modemem sagem fast 800?
<abbus> termi: prawdopodobnie zamknales sesje
<pechowiec> abbus: ja miałem
<abbus> znaczy ukryles wiec musisz pokombinowac z ctrl a+d i komenda exit
<pechowiec> tez dali mi żyjące pudełko
<abbus> najlepiej wpisz dwa razy pod rzad exit powinno pomoc
<abbus> albo dwa razy ctrl a+d
<pechowiec> abbus: co nie hula?
<abbus> pechowiec: tesciom spalil sie modem podczas burzy wiec od kogos tam dostali jakis uzywany ten sam ale model wyzszy
<abbus> i cos ze sterownikami teraz jest nie tak
<pechowiec> abbus: to ściąg z neta pwinny być
<pechowiec> **powinny
<abbus> plytka ktora dostali na samym poczatku z poprzednim modemem cos nei chce instalowac sterownikow do tego modemu
<abbus> a to co sciagnalem z sieci jest jakies pojebane bo tam jest szereg sterownikow z ktorych musze wybrac jeden
<pechowiec> hm... no to zainstaluj :>
<pechowiec> albo
<pechowiec> postaw im linuksa i postaw neo
<pechowiec> [solved] \o/ :>
<abbus> ;]
<abbus> moze byc z tym problem
<suitch> tego sagema byly ze 4 wersje
<abbus> jak przekonywalem ich kiedys kiedys do firefoxa to byly opory
<abbus> a zmiana systemu zniszczy im glowe :D
<pechowiec> ja mam dokładnie "Sagem F@st 800 E3T"
<abbus> suitch: byc moze, oni dostali z 5-6 lat temu E2T a teraz maja E4 i jet problem
<abbus> zastanawiam sie czy ten modem tez nie jest zjebany
<pechowiec> abbus: wersja szybka: kup router adsl :>
<pechowiec> abbus: to dali modem a nie dali płytki z driverami?
<abbus> pechowiec: nie oni dali tylko jakis tam znajomy ich ktory chyba pracuje jako monter w tepsie
<abbus> i mial taki
<abbus> wiec domyslam sie ze wzial od kogos jakis bo tez pewnie nei dzialoal i wcisnal im ten szrot
<Vorbis^> co za modem?
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: sagem
<abbus> w kazdym razie windows twierdzi ze sterowniki zostaly pomyslnie zainstalowane i mode widac ze dziala prawidlowo ale aplikacja neostrady ma jakis z tym problem i wywala komunikat ze jest brak jakiegos komponentu windows i zeby sprawdzic czy modem jest prawidlowo podlaczony
<abbus> Vorbis^: Sagem F@st 800 E4
<Vorbis^> ale po co ci ten dziadowski apps od tp? :X
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> rozwin swoja mysl :P
<abbus> ja tam sie na tej gownianej neostradzie nei znam
<abbus> byc moze bedzie to dzialac normalnie bez laczenia ale nei wiem jak to ustawic
<Vorbis^> normalnie instalujesz sterowniki i łączysz sie z windowsa
<abbus> ale domyslam sie ze potrzebowalbym do tego router
<pechowiec> abbus: to olej aplikacje neostrady
<abbus> kiedys znajomemu router instalowalem i wlasciwie to nei bylo tam tej durnej aplikacji
<Vorbis^> do modemów też nie trzeba
<pechowiec> abbus: Vorbis^ dobrze rzecze, normalnie wchodzisz w ustawienia połączenia i tam ustawiasz ze to ppp
<Vorbis^> wchodzisz w start i tam połączenia gdzieś i łączysz
<abbus> ale za kazdym razem jak bede sie laczyl z netem to bede musial wpisywac haslo do neostrady?
<abbus> bo tez cos takiego zainstalowalem
<Vorbis^> nie
<Vorbis^> zapamiętuje sie
<abbus> ze polaczenie internetowe wybieram i tam wpisuje nazwe usera i haslo
<abbus> no niby ma zapamietywac ale nei zapamietuje :D
<Vorbis^> a sterowniki sagema nie zrobiły skrótu na pulpicie?
<abbus> no zrobily
<abbus> ale cos nei laczylo
<Vorbis^> czemu?
<abbus> jakis blad wyskakiwal ale nei pamietam jaki
<abbus> ;]
<abbus> czyli wlasciwie wszystko wskazuje na to ze to tez jakis zlom
<Vorbis^> a dobry tryb wybrałeś przy instalacji sterowników? :D
<pechowiec> abbus: http://www.komputronik.pl/product/36572/_czno_i_komunikacja/Sieci_bezprzewodowe/TP_Link_router_ADSL_Wi_Fi_54Mb-s_TD_W8910G.html
<pechowiec> abbus: w instalacji neo pisza zeby podłączać modem przed instalacją nei wiem jaki to ma wpływ ale moze to?
<pechowiec> abbus: kup to i pierdol neo
 * pechowiec przedza ze takiego nie ma
<pechowiec> abbus: ale i tak z liveboxem sa większe jaja :>
<Vorbis^> ja z sagemami nie miałem problemów
<pechowiec> ma wbudowane gniazdo do połączenia sie z netem via usb
<Vorbis^> z zte zxdsl 852 są większe
<DaZ> e tam, ja ten fast to podlaczalem przed instalacja, po, w trakcie, obok i wszystko szlo dobrze [;
<Vorbis^> na linuksie nie rusza praktycznie wcale a na xp synchronizacja 30 minut
<DaZ> ale jestem bogaty, to sobie kupilem ruter
<pechowiec> jak sie tak chciałem połączyć przez właśnie ten port to sie livebox crashował, a panowie z tpsy nie wiedzieli co temu jest...
<DaZ> i mam to w dupie.
<abbus> pechowiec: na rozne sposoby instalowalem i nic nei pomagalo
<Vorbis^> abbus, a którym tryb wybrałeś z listy podczas instalacji?
<pechowiec> abbus: gdybym ja wiedział ze mozna tak komfortowo łączyć się przez router to bym go kupił zamiast modemu
<pechowiec> abbus: AFAIR Start->progarmy->neostrada->"Zainstaluj ponownie neostrade TP" ?
<pechowiec> mzoe to?
<abbus> pechowiec: tez robilem
<abbus> i z plyty i z plikow instalacyjnych na kompie
<abbus> pechowiec: zeby kupic router trzeba wydac na bide 100zl
<abbus> oni wola tyle kasy nei wydawac
<abbus> dla siebei to ja bym kupil
<pechowiec> abbus: zostaje jedynie olać neostrade i ustawić połączeniw w windowsie olewajac ich appsy
<abbus> wlasciwie to moj kosztowal 250zl :P
<abbus> ale jesli o mnie chodzi to neostrade bym od razu wyjebal
<pechowiec> abbus: a wywal te drivery i jest taki program który robi liste driverów z linkami do downloadu
<abbus> no musze jeszcze zdobyc jakis inny modem albo ten podlaczyc u kogos zeby sprawdzic czy dziala w ogole
<abbus> bo byc moze to tez wadliwy modem sie trafil
<abbus> bo nei jest nowy tylko uzywka
<abbus> Vorbis^: PPPoA VCMUX 0/35
<Vorbis^> to miało by działać
<abbus> no nie dziala :P
<abbus> wlasciwie to instalowalem kazdy po kolei i zawsze to samo
<abbus> no dobra pokombinuje
<Vorbis^> a synchronizuje sie on w ogóle?
<abbus> najgorsze jest to ze przedluzyli umowe w marcu wiec nei bardzo teraz moga ja rozwiazac zeby dostac nowy modem o dnich
<pechowiec> abbus: wywal wszystkie stery i spróbuj tym http://www.devicedoctor.com/device-doctor-download.php
<abbus> od nich*
<gjm> abbus: nie przeklinaj
<abbus> ke?
<abbus> a gdzie przeklnalem popieprzony bocie? :D
<pechowiec> abbus: to chyba nie bot
<pechowiec> :>
<Vorbis^> zasilacz do laptopa mi sie popsuł :[
<abbus> a to przepraszam :D
 * pechowiec hugs Vorbis^
<gjm> abbus: sameś bot
<gjm> 09:40 < abbus> ale jesli o mnie chodzi to neostrade bym od razu wyjebal
<abbus> a no sorry sorry za bota i za niby przeklenstwo ;)
<Vorbis^> kabelek sie zegnie i nie ma prądu :(
<pechowiec> na kolan !
<jacekowski> zachowywac sie
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: to kabelek czy zasilacz?
<gjm> abbus: mnie to tam ryba ale opy się czepiają ;>
<jacekowski> to ze to jest kanal nie oznacza ze poziomu nie mozna trzymac
<abbus> dobra to dzieki, wracam do roboty
<pechowiec> bo kabel mozna wymienic
<Vorbis^> a najgorsze to że nawet jak jet bateria to sie laptop zgaśnie -.-
<Vorbis^> kabelek między zasilaczem a laptopem
<Vorbis^> zaraz przy zasilaczu, nie bardzo da sie wymienić
<pechowiec> Wizard: ta ksiazka jest troche dziwna
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: rozkręcić i bd dobrze
<abbus> lol
<pechowiec> qermit: lepszym pomysłem jest rzuć od czasu do czasu "cycki", na które ma (AFAIR) highlighta
<abbus> pierwszy raz mi sie zdarzylo przeklnac na tyle czasu tu wiszenia a ten musial sobie ulzyc
<abbus> nie gniewam sie :P
<abbus> pechowiec: ja te :D
<abbus> tez*
<Vorbis^> by w tym śrubki  były to by było fajnie
<pechowiec> Vorbis^: no to młotek...
<pechowiec> w łączeniach poszukaj moze jakieś haczyki są co trzymią to do kupy
<abbus> Vorbis^: nie patrzyles na alledrogo?
<abbus> pewnie ok 50zl kosztuje nowy
<Wilku> abbus: Chyba nowy router ADSL :P
<abbus> sprawa routera narazie zamknieta :P
<qermit> abbus: ciesz sie że jutro albo pojutrze mi się nie przypomniało
<abbus> teraz przerabiamy zasilacz Vorbis^a :P
<abbus> qermit: a to czemu>?
<gjm> bo byś nie wiedział za co
<abbus> łomatko to powinienem ci chyba dziekowac ze nie dostalem bana co?
<pechowiec> abbus: jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś?
<abbus> pechowiec: tego modemu?
<gjm> nie
<abbus> nie zrobilem, bo to nie u mnie tylo u tesciow a teraz w pracy jestem,
<nn52> cześć
<nn52> mam pytanie , da się zrobić wiele Wine Desktopów?
<abbus> gjm: wlasciwie to nie o ciebie tylko o qermita mi chodzilo ;)
<gjm> nn52: łot?
<gjm> a
<gjm> nie wiem
<nn52> mam zaznaczone
<nn52> Emuluj Wirtuanny pul-it
<nn52> i chcę by każda apikacja była emulowana z innym :D
<nn52> w innym osobnym
<Wilku> nn52: Idziesz do komputerowego, kupujesz kilka desktopów, później zalewasz butelką czerwonego Wina i gotowe :P
<Wilku> Tak jak ty chcesz chyba się nie da
<nn52> gram w taką śmieszną gierkę NosTale , i mam 2 konta, i chce odpalić 2x nostale , każdy w innym środowisku
<nn52> bo w 1 środowisku nie da sie odpaić 2x nostale
<qermit> abbus: bo potem byś nie wiedział za co i było by ci przykro
<abbus> moze bym sie nie pochlastał
<qermit> pamięta ktoś jak w dhcp blokowało się pobieranie domyślnego routera w /etc/network/interfaces?
<pechowiec> qermit: http://wklej.org/id/584263/
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<pechowiec> a routera... hm.. to nei wiem
<PoKrAk> horde3  + mysql ktos pomoze
<qermit> pechowiec: ale ja chce pobierać dane z dhcp poza  własnie domyślnym routerem
 * pechowiec dunno
<PoKrAk> ustawiłem logowanie poprzez mysqla i sie wylogowałem i za cholere z powrotem do horde zalogowac sioe nie moge
<pechowiec> qermit: to wpisz router statycznie i git
<PoKrAk> jakieś sugestie
<pechowiec> PoKrAk: zaloguj sie przrzez mysql?
<PoKrAk> ale szak
<PoKrAk> usera do mysqla mam
<PoKrAk> akle jak w horde przez mysqla ustawic usera i hasło
 * pechowiec nie wie co to horde
<pechowiec> PoKrAk: napewno trzeba będzie poprawić jakiś rekord
<PoKrAk> napewno teraz który i jaki
<pechowiec> PoKrAk: może w tabeli o nazwie zbliżonej do "users"?
<pechowiec> a rekord pewnie o id 0 lub 1
<qermit> pechowiec: wg manuala nie przyjmie tej opcji
 * pechowiec hides
<PoKrAk> wystarczy plik w etc dać na domyslny i gra i buczy
<anemus> qermit: a dhcp.conf nie ma opcj ustawienia routera na sztwno, option routers?
<qermit> anemus: już znalazłem w dhclient.conf sie definiuje per interfejs opcje
<m477> ja pier zdycham\
<Wizard> było nie pić
<m477> hm
<gjm> człowiek nie wielbłąd, pić musi
<m477> dziwne bo do tej pory sie dobrze czulem
<m477> o/
<m477> piwo pije ale nic nie pomaga :(
<Matan[M]> m477: wypij bimber'
<soee> haha :D Kowin Mikke kozak
<Matan[M]> bimber leczy bimber poi po bimberku dłużej stoi
<Matan[M]> soee: co tam odpierdzielił, znowu chce przywrócić monarchię do polski i zapoczątkować dynastię? ;]
<soee> przemawiał na jakims wiecu ruchu poparcia palikota :D ostro jechał po całości :D
<soee> tylko czekać az go ktos pozwie
<Matan[M]> e wywalone
<Matan[M]> kase tyko biorom
<Matan[M]> polityki jebane
<Matan[M]> a dupy ruszyć to nie chcom bo w tym kraju nie ma innej roboty dla ludzi z ich wykształceniem
<soee> :D
<soee> prezes kreci cos z Zyta Gilowska :D
<soee> niedlugo srednia wieku w sejmnie bedzie 80 lat :)
<Kwpolska> cholera, kto poza oo/lo potrafi ods?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: nikt
<Foxik> siema, kde mozna usunąc przez synaptica? bo za choinke pasujacego polecenia nie moge znaleźć
<shpaq> apt-get remove
<Foxik> shpaq, autoremove chyba pójdzie
<shpaq> może
<shpaq> nie wiem
<Foxik> kurde nie poszło wszystko
<Trojanin> Foxik: sudo apt-get remove kde*
<Trojanin> może to?
<gjm> nie instalować kde [solved]
<Foxik> gjm, dzięki mój wybawco
<gjm> nie ma za co
<Foxik> wywale wszytsko recznie
<gjm> wszystko? ręcznie? impossible
<Foxik> przez polecenia tez g<pii>o idzie
<Foxik> z/w musze kompa zresetować
<gjm> i się zamiast autoremove daje purge
<gjm> ;>
<gjm> i się używa aptitude
<gjm> i się czyta man
<gjm> proste
<fi9o> 16:43 |           gjm | i się używa aptitude
<fi9o> Chyba Ty.
<fi9o> apt-get > aptitude
<gjm> jasne
<gjm> ile razy mi apt nawywijał
<gjm> a z aptitude banglało
<firemark> kurwa!
<firemark> wracam po godzinie
<firemark> i myslalem ze gimp bedzie juz zainstalowany
<gjm> firemark: nie przeklinaj
<firemark> Receiving objects:  65% (222332/340656), 128.83 MiB | 33 KiB/s
<firemark> gjm: o sry
<firemark> pomylilem z gentoo
<gjm> no, z gita to się nie dziwie ;D
<firemark> ale bez przesady
<Matan[M]> fi9o: teraz ma niby nie być już GIMPa
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<Matan[M]> firemark: ^^
<Matan[M]> nazwę mają zmienić na jakąś z dupy
<firemark> Matan[M]: The Gimp => Gimp
<Matan[M]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/the-gimp-name/
<firemark> aj, źle wczoraj przeczytałem
<firemark> Matan[M]: Imho zmiana nazwy to błąd
<firemark> Matan[M]: GIMP nie jest od roku
<Matan[M]> firemark: to tak jakby chcieli zmienić nazwę Windows na Doors :|
<Matan[M]> niby to samo a jednak co innego
<firemark> Matan[M]: Windows na longhorn
<firemark> Matan[M]: ale mówią że win8 będzie ostatnim windowsem
<firemark> ciekawe ile razy już tak gadali
<gjm> od visty
<Matan[M]> firemark: oj tam oj tam niech se zmieniają, mają kasę to se niechaj zmieniają
<firemark> win7 narazie jest bardzo ok
<Matan[M]> firemark: nie wiem, mój ostatni win to WinXP (wcześniej 95 i 98)
<Matan[M]> jak już będę miał kupić sprzęt z win to będzie to 8 [niech stracę]
 * Matan[M] myka
<Wizard> grzeje mi już w dekiel na stare lata
<Wizard> albo temperatura dała o sobie znać
<matti_> mam taki problem na Debianie z Kde że gdy wywołuję program z GUI otrzymuję następujący komunikat:
<matti_> No protocol specified
<matti_> qaduzer: cannot connect to X server :0
<matti_> coś się da z tym zrobić?
<AaaA> uzywac konsolowych odpowiednikow
<BlessJah> AaaA: ja już wyrosłem z nawracania, niech n00bki nadal używają nieergonomicznych i brzydkich aplikacji
<BlessJah> :>
<pechowiec> o/
<AaaA> ja tam dalej siedze w konsoli:)
<BlessJah> ja tam purystą nie jestem, emulatory są funkcjonalne i wogydne
<BlessJah> wygodne?
<Quintasan> AaaA: Yyyy, spróbuj w konsoli
<Quintasan> DISPLAY=:1 <aplikacja>
<AaaA> no wlasnie proboje:)
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> matti_: DISPLAY=:1 <aplikacja>
<Quintasan> matti_: Spróbuj to z konsoli odpalić
<AaaA> jak sie ma 400MHz i nie ma grafiki to nie da rady inaczej:)
<Quintasan> Zaiste.
<AaaA> przepraszam 533
<pechowiec> Hm... powiem wam ze windows to cwana bestia
<ntat> AaaA, ile masz pamięci?
<AaaA> 2x64
<pechowiec> miałem na starym kompie (256ram, 200mhz) win98 i chciałem tam postawić debiana, najpierw walczyłem z sieciówką, a jak juz udało mi sie wgrać stery do windowsa to ten rozpierdzielił hdd
<ntat> To nie jest tak źle:)
<pechowiec> AaaA: DDR?
<AaaA> niestety
<gjm> pechowiec: stąd ten nick? ;D
<pechowiec> gjm: nie :>
<AaaA> za to mam 5 gigabitowych portow:)
<AaaA> i 32MB rom
<AaaA> do szczescia wystarczy
<BlessJah> AaaA: miałem 800MHz, miałem 600MHz, da się pracować na tym
<BlessJah> z grafiką i wszystkim
<AaaA> do tego do czego uzywam to starczylo by nawet 200MHz z 32MB
<BlessJah> AaaA: na 96, 128 i 256 ramu, z grafiką na 128 i 256 próbowałem
<AaaA> co tam irc komunikator czasem zerkne do poczty i tak dalej
<pechowiec> AaaA: a co to za komp i do czego wykorzystujesz?
<matti_> Quintasan: BlessJah mi omógł
<BlessJah> Quintasan: xhost + pomógł, nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem co matti_ popsuł
<AaaA> asus rt-n16
<BlessJah> więc zacząłem od $DISPLAY i xhost +
<BlessJah> pomógł, to za dużo powiedziane
<matti_> BlessJah: nic nie popsułem
<BlessJah> nie działa?
<BlessJah> popsułeś
<Quintasan> Albo aktualizacja coś popsuła
<Quintasan> matti_: Jakie KDE?
<matti_> po prostu postawiłem debiana i dopiero w trybie tekstowym doinstalowywałem resztę
<pechowiec> AaaA: to ty na routerze siedzisz czy co? :O
<AaaA> tak
 * Quintasan zawsze chciał mieć router na którym można irca odpalić
<Quintasan> Ten prestiż logowania się z routera
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jeszcze taki z portem usb, żeby dysk podlączyć
<BlessJah> pena czy cuś
<pechowiec> :O wtf? http://www.okazje-cenowe.pl/notebooki/notebooki.htm
<Enlik> i tego
<BlessJah> i ssać iso ubuntu po nocach
<matti_> Quintasan: 4.6.5
 * AaaA nie ma dysku ma flasha usb co robi za dysk
<Quintasan> matti_: Przecież to jest to ze stable, i to wypieprza taki błąd?
<Quintasan> matti_: Zgłoś błąd na bugzilli Debiana
<Quintasan> MoDaX się wkurwi za przeproszeniem
<pechowiec> :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: stable isnt stable anymore?
<Quintasan> Sprawiedliwość musi być
<Enlik> Quintasan: źle, nie wytłumaczyłeś mu za co, może nie wiedzieć
<ntat> AaaA, ogólnie stare komputery całkiem fajnie można używać do większości codziennych czynności, tyle tylko,  że pobór prądu mają niestety podobny do nowych dużo bardziej wydajnych maszyn. Ostatnio uruchomiłem starego laptopa, P 166, 32 MB ramu w trybie tekstowym. Wszystko udało się uruchomić na starym Slackware. Niestety ten komputerek to zużywa ok 80 wat, trochę dużo, jak na taką tekstową maszynkę maszynkę
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie wiem, albo matti_ coś faktycznie zepsuł albo jest jakiś błąd
<Quintasan> Enlik: Ale to ja siebie wykopałem
<BlessJah> nawet na archu takiego cyrku nie mialem nigdy
<Enlik> Quintasan: wiem :P
<Quintasan> A jak ktoś nie wie to polecam /topic
<pechowiec> ntat: ja w moim starym gruchocie (200mhz, 320mbram) to mam wsadzony zasilacz 250W AFAIR
<matti_> xhost + i działa
<AaaA> ntat: u mnie zasilacz jest 5V 2A czyli ile? dawno temu nie uzywalem prawa ohma
<BlessJah> ntat: mój 2x2GHz, 4GB, 500GB zużywa 50W max
<pechowiec> AaaA: 10W?
<ntat> 5*2
<ntat> V*A=W
<Quintasan> matti_: No ok, fajnie że działa. Tylko pytanie czemu nie działało normalnie zaraz po instalacji
<AaaA> niech bedzie nawet drugie tyle na grzanie:)
<AaaA> no to 20
<ntat> Niewiele
<ntat> :)
<BlessJah> ntat: prędkość, praca, ale A?
<matti_> doinstalowywałem środowisko graficzne
<ntat> natężenie
<matti_> póżniej sterowniki już w środowisku
<ntat> i nie prędkość tylko napięcie
<Quintasan> matti_: Co nie zmienia faktu że powinno działać
<ntat> ;)
<BlessJah> ntat: I
<matti_> i uruchamiał się tylko tryb tekstowy
<Quintasan> Ktoś z Krakowa jest?
<ntat> I to oznaczenie a jednostka to A
<BlessJah> Quintasan: a szukasz guza?
<matti_> wywaliłem sterowniki i mam środowisko
<ntat> czyli amper
<BlessJah> ntat: 1A*1V=1W
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie, jutro będę i myślałem, że ktoś na jakieś piwko reflektuje
 * AaaA kiedys byl w Krakowie
<BlessJah> bez jedynek ten wzór traci sens
<BlessJah> hum, jakieś coś z mapami? najlepiej z możliwością wgrania trasy z gpx/xml/csv i nie od google?
<Quintasan> OSM
<ntat> no powinno być I*U=P
<matti_> teraz boję się sterowniki dogrywać
<ntat> czyli 1A*1V=1W
<BlessJah> ntat: powiedziałem to dwie minuty temu
<BlessJah> Quintasan: chyba nie mam paczki na archu, trzeba będzie zrobić
<ntat> sorry, robię kilka rzeczy naraz...
<ntat> ;]
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ale o czym Ty do mnie mówisz?
<BlessJah> osm właśnie wydaje się być jak na razie jedyne i najlepsze
<BlessJah> Quintasan: open street maps?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No przecież to webowe jak google maps jest
<Quintasan> Also, marble jest bardzo fajne
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> też?
<BlessJah> xD
<Quintasan> Jako program do obsługi OSM
<Quintasan> Ciekawe ile jeszcze pakietów do rozpakowania w tym oneiricu
<Quintasan> Ponoć multiarch działa ale jeszcze nie próbowałem
<BlessJah> marble od kde?
<Quintasan> Co ze mnie za developer :/
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak
<BlessJah> mam!
<Quintasan> SZYBCIEJ SIĘ ROZPAKOWUJ MENDO JEDNA
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFF
<Quintasan> Ileż można
<Quintasan> zaraz eatmydata zainstaluje i się skończy
<BlessJah> jak tylko dojdę, jak w marble się ładuje mapy z OSM...
<Enlik> Quintasan: jaki syslog jest w Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: doszedłem, marble tylko gpx obsługuje
<Quintasan> rsyslog jak dobrze widzę
<Quintasan> Enlik: ^
<Quintasan> BlessJah: To źle?
<BlessJah> (gpx jako format exportu z gps, a w moim przypadku sports-trackera)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> mam export z gps do gpx, xml i csv
<Enlik> Quintasan: aha, ok, pewnie ufw leje logi do osobnego pliku uzywajac opowiedniego configu (pewnie podobnego do tego załączonego do źródeł)
<Quintasan> Zawsze możesz buga zgłosić że chcesz import z xml etc
<Quintasan> Enlik: Jak znam życie to tak
<Quintasan> Jedyne czego bym się obecnie z Ubuntu pozbył to PA
<Quintasan> Doprowadza mnie do szewskiej pasji, raz dźwięk jest, raz nie ma
<Enlik> Quintasan: bo domyślnie to leciałoby do kupy gdzie wszystkie logi syslogowe idą
<Quintasan> Raz flash ma dźwięk, raz nie ma
<BlessJah> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> Raz TeamSpeak działa a raz nie
<Enlik> to kiepsko
<Quintasan> Innym działa (TM)
<Enlik> dobre na motto
<Enlik> PulseAudio - innym działa
<Quintasan> :D
<BlessJah> osm jest tworzone przez spolecznosc?
<Quintasan> Muszę się załapać na tego TouchPada od HP
<Quintasan> Kurde, 240zł na tabel z dwurdzeniowym prockiem to śmiech
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Jak dobrze czytam to tak
<AaaA> hp?
<BlessJah> no to muszę feedback z nową obwodnicą wysłać
<BlessJah> ale ładnie rondo widać, jak zrobiłem
<Quintasan> AaaA: Tak, oddział Tabletów itp. zamykają i wyprzedaż jest
<Quintasan> z 399 na 99$
<Quintasan> I ludzie szaleją
<Quintasan> Serwery padają od ilości zamówień :D
<piotrek> Quintasan, gdzie?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: dziwisz sie?
<Quintasan> lol, co wy nie wiecie?
<Quintasan> XDA dało 2k$ bounty za przeportowanie androida na to coś
<pechowiec> interesuje sie ktoś telewizorami?
<Quintasan> Mój Samsung chyba ma Linuksa w sobie :P
<Quintasan> Albo inne elementy na licencji GPL
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> spływam
<BlessJah> osm o nowej obwodnicy dowie się jutro
<BlessJah> bbl
 * Quintasan ma pomysł
<pechowiec> szukam czegoś za ~1500zł z mpeg4, hdmi, i 1080p jeśli sie da, dla babci bo jej padl
<Quintasan> albo nie
<AaaA> kup jej tablet hp
<AaaA> :>
<pechowiec> i eurozłącze bo chyba jakiegos starego pudła używa jeszcze
<Quintasan> pechowiec: Właśnie :P
<AaaA> a reszte mozesz mi na konto wyslac
<pechowiec> AaaA: chyba jej sie nie przyda :>
<pechowiec> niz jej wytłumacze co i jak...
<AaaA> no to nie kupuj jej nic:)
<AaaA> wszystko mi wplac
<Quintasan> pechowiec: Samsungi chyba są za taką cenę, nawet dobre
<AaaA> ja wplace 100$ na pajacyka
<Quintasan> A za resztę impreza?
<Quintasan> To uczucie gdy aktualizacja trwa już godzinę i końca nie widać
<AaaA> reszta na waciki mi starczy:)
<Quintasan> Wolne miejsca w DMB!
<AaaA> gdzie te tablety sprzedaja w europie?
<pechowiec_> nie za tanie? http://allegro.pl/super-tv-led-22-port-usb-divx-mpeg-4-fullhd-i1766933887.html hm...
<Quintasan> AaaA: W Europie? UK za 499 funtów D:
<Quintasan> Dobra, ze trzy partyjki w HoN i do spania :s
<AaaA> 499L to nie 100baksow
<ntat> co to HoN?
<Quintasan> NO CO TY?
<Quintasan> Heroes of Newerth
<Quintasan> AaaA: PROTIP: Zamykają oddział w Ameryce i tam jest wyprzedaż
<AaaA> no to trzeba sobie wyslac
<ntat> a
<Quintasan> AaaA: To akurat najmniejszy problem
<vrek> źćśśśśśśóćźżęęęę
<gjm> tak
<Quintasan> `utf8
<Quintasan> Nie ma bota już?
<gjm> przeklinak umarł
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan wymachuje pięściami
<Quintasan> Boże, Firefox 7?
<Quintasan> A gdzie 6?
<Quintasan> Setting up firefox-locale-en (7.0~b1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ...
<Quintasan> wut
<pechowiec_> Quintasan: moze goni opere?
<pechowiec_> i mu smutno ze dopiero 7.0  a opera 11 z hakiem
<Quintasan> Nie wiem, popieprzyło ich z tymi numerami
<Quintasan> Ja zacznę od wydania programu w wersji 26 i mnie nie dogonią
<Quintasan> QtWebKit i jazda
<matti_> wszystko przez chroma z tymi numerami
<yie> óęąśłżźćń
<Quintasan> Wszystkie te przeglądarki są siebie warte do cholery
<Quintasan> yie: Tak
<yie> no to lux
<yie> siema
<Quintasan> yie: Na bogów, musiałeś napisać lux?
 * Quintasan przypomniał sobie czasy gdy grał w Tibie
 * Quintasan zapłakał
<yie> nie grałem w tibie więc nie wiem o co chodzi ;)
<Quintasan> yie: Ciesz się, jak było ciemno to był czas Light, żeby go rzucić trzeba było napisać utevo lux
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> czar*
<yie> Quintasan: http://www.realmofthemadgod.com/
<yie> rzuć okiem
<Quintasan> >Flash\
<Quintasan> wut
<gjm> a jak go później nie znajdzie?
<yie> ano we flashu, ale daje rade
<yie> gjm: ma drugie zapasowe
<pechowiec_> Wizard: [ing
<pechowiec_> **ping
<Wizard> pechowiec_, pong
<pechowiec_> Wizard: /msg ?
<Wizard> bardzo proszę
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> cześć julek
<julek> czesc Wizard
<julek> przestaje mi sie ten caly linux podobac...
<Wizard> ?
<pechowiec_> julek: o/
<Wizard> mi już dawno przestał
<julek> pechowiec_: czesc
<Wizard> ale ciężko się odzwyczaić
<pechowiec_> Wizard: ++
<julek> no wlasnie...
<Wizard> to tylko system
<julek> aktualnie nie ma dla mnie zadnego srodowiska graficznego
<Wizard> a jak jakieś fajne distro, to nawet dobry
<Wizard> gnome3?
<pechowiec_> julek: fluxbox?
<Wizard> rox?
<Trojanin> julek: LXDE?
<julek> ani gnome3, ani kde4...
<julek> no wlasnie, jakies dziadostwa
<pechowiec_> julek: pierdol x'y
<julek> http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<julek> jezeli juz to to
<julek> i chyba jednak stabilnego debiana zainstaluje
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> julek, albo centosa
<julek> ostatnio czytalem, ze Linus powiedzial, ze xfce jest dobre
<Wizard> ta
<julek> kiedys tylko kde, ale jak wydali kde4, to przeszedl na gnome... a teraz...
<Wizard> Linus różne rzeczy gada
<julek> musimy uzywac coraz gorszego dziadostwa
<Wizard> a ja lubiłem gnome, a gnome3 używam niemal od wydania
<Wizard> nawet sam je budowałem jhbuildem
<julek> z jednym ma racje, ze xfce jest beznadziejne i sporo mu brakuje do gnome2
<pechowiec_> julek: ja obecnie na debianie siedze
<pechowiec_> kompilacja na gen2 z moim sprzętem to horror
<julek> mi sie troche nie chce bawic w to wszystko
<julek> ja bym chetnie zainstalowal gentoo, ale to w sumie upierdliwe
<julek> gentoo pozwala latwo dobrac wersje programow... ale tez nie bezbolesnie...
<Wizard> julek, ja się przekonałem do centosa
<Wizard> trochę toporny jest na desktop, ale swoje zalety ma
<julek> no wlasnie, na desktop jakos nie za bardzo...
<julek> a dzialaja w nim pakiety z fedory? czy lepiej nie robic zamieszania?
<Wizard> julek, lepiej nie
<Wizard> ale jest epel no i rpmforge, czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> multimedia są, da się żyć :D
<julek> mam gdzies plyty z auroksem 8.0
<Wizard> ale w sumie, to nie powinienem tego pisać tutaj
<julek> multimedia tez sa;)
<Wizard> ;P
<julek> aaa... ty teraz musisz swiecic przykladem;)
<anemus> jak na desktop to już lepiej SL miż CentOS
<julek> SL?
<anemus> Scientific Linux
<julek> hmm...
<Wizard> anemus, a czemu?
<Wizard> jest jakaś różnica?
<julek> Wizard: siedzisz teraz na tym centosie?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> w pracy poprzedniej używałem centosa 5 ponad pół roku
<Wizard> dawał radę
<Wizard> julek, można pm?
<julek> prosze
 * ntat właśnie odkrył, że fajną rzeczą jest podcasting w Nokii:)
<Wilku> Co taka cisza?
<pechowiec_> Wilki wszystkich zjadły
<Wizard> Wilki są na wymarciu
<Wizard> niestety
<Wizard> :(
<Wilku> A to ... Nie podzielili się
<Wilku> Ale ktoś został i ma pecha
<Wilku^> Wizard: Czy wiesz co robiłeś 3 dni, 4 godziny, i 25 minut temu?
<Wizard> pewnie mi zaraz wyczytasz z logów
<Wilku^> Zmieniałeś topic :P
<Wilku> "[23:10:47] *** Topic set by Wizard!~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard 3 day 4 hour 23 mins 50 secs ago."
<dj_oko> głodny jestem
<Wilku> Student?
<Wizard> ta, dodałem wkleja, żebym mógł kopać wklejających tu
<dj_oko> nigdy nie zrozumiem, co ma bycie studentem do bycia głodnym
<dj_oko> nawet jako głodny student tego nie rozumiem :D
<Wilku> x)
<Admc`> Jak student nie jest głodny to oznacza że nie mieszka u rodziców :)
<julek> fail
<julek> a w ogole to taaaakie smieszne...
<pechowiec_> Admc`: zatem: "jak student jest głodny to oznacza że mieszka u rodzicow"? WTF?
<julek> pechowiec_: wiesz jak poznac wiedzme?
<pechowiec_> julek: jest mądra? ma wiedze?
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrafvP1QwQ0
<Admc`> -.-
<pechowiec_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiedźma
<Admc`> żeczywiscie
<pechowiec_> :>
<Admc`> późna już godzina
<julek> pechowiec_: wiem
<Admc`> rz*
<Admc`> *facepaw*
<Admc`> zmęczony jestem konfigurowaniem KDE do pracy z wiloma monitorami
<Admc`> co ciekawe na gnome działa prawie out-of-box, wystarczyło ustawić kolejność monitorów w ustawieniach
<pechowiec_> julek: ROTFL
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-26
<szymon_g> witam
<Wizard> cześć
<matti__> teść
<matti_> bry
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> ale nudy ;)
<PoKrAk> to ciuchów pilnuj
<Wizard> o_O
<matti_> to skompiluj mi alse:)
<Wizard> pfff
<matti_> słowem aż tak Ci się nie nudzi :)
<Wizard> hmm, po artykule na omgubuntu widzę, że unity w oneiric będzie jeszcze mniej nadawać się na ekran dotykowy, niż teraz
<Wizard> co za chłam
<shpaq> mornin'
<matti_> bry
<matti_> czemu zawsze mam problemy z tym dźwiękiem?
<matti_> chyba z głupi na to jestem
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/visual-rundown-oneiric-update-11-10-unity-software-centre-icon/
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> miałem czekać z przesiadką z 10.04 na 12.04 ale pyrdolę 11.10 sobie postawię :P
<gjm> fajnie
<fi9o> Jest czym sie chwalic ;p
<julek> hmm... ale ubuntu ciagle bedzie mialo gnome2?
<julek> i do tego to unity?
<Matan[M]> julek: już nie
<Matan[M]> julek: w 11.0 było unity/gnome
<Matan[M]> teraz zastąpili gnome Unity'm 2D (Qt) i dali tego wykłego Unity 3D (Compiz)
<Matan[M]> ziomek postawił na ThinkPadzie starym z Pentium M i grafiką Ati, załączyło Unity 2D i śmiga ładnie
<Matan[M]> no jest się czym chwalić teraz, ubuntu się wybija jak kiedyś redhat, może coś z tego będzie
<pechowiec> `g unity 2D
<julek> odpalilem fedore z gnome3, tragedia...
<julek> cisnienie mi niepotrzebnie skoczylo...
<julek> chyba komus sie we lbie poprzewracalo z tym gnome3
<julek> pechowiec: widziales gnome3?
<pechowiec> julek: nope. siedze na fluxie od zawsze
<pechowiec> miałem gnome ale mozliwe ze to 1 było :>
<pechowiec> julek: mniej stersów :>
<julek> flux ma wiecej funkcji, niz gnome3
<pechowiec> lol
<julek> w gnome3 nie ma czegos takiego jak menu pod prawym przyciskiem myszy
<julek> wlasciwie w gnome3 mozna kliknac tylko w jedno miejsce - jakies durne "activities" w lewym gornym rogu ekranu
<julek> oczywiscie lewym przyciskiem, o prawym zapomnieli
<julek> a nawet nie trzeba klikac - to tak dla debili gdyby zapomnieli, wystarczy najechac, wiec przez przypadek zbliz<asz kursor i otwiera sie wielkie menu na calym ekranie
<julek> ikonki 250x250, dla slepych, albo debili
<pechowiec> rotfl
<pechowiec> julek: mi 16x16 w menu fluxa wystarczaja
<julek> np. zeby wlaczyc jakis program musisz najechac na lewa strone (activities), pozniej na prawa (tam jest lista kategorii) pozniej znowu w lewo, zeby znalezc ikone
<julek> wiec sie trzeba namachac
<julek> oczywiscie o ikonkach na pulpicie, panelu itd zapomnij...
<BlessJah> julek: ojtam, na netbooku maly ekranik, to daleko nie jest
<julek> a przepraszam, najpierw w tym activities trzeba wybrac zakladke aplikacje, bo domyslnie wyswietla sie zakladka okna
<BlessJah> poszurasz nieco po touchpadzie i masz
<julek> BlessJah: ja nie mam netbooka i mnie to denerwuje
<julek> moze to dobre na tablet
<BlessJah> nom na tablet ok
<BlessJah> ale maly netbook z malym ekranem ma zazwyczaj maly touchpad
<julek> niezrazony tym co zobaczylem postanowilem jakos to poprzestawiac
<julek> oczywiscie nie znalazlem nigdzie opcji wlaczenia normalnego menu
 * pechowiec podziwia julka za wytrwałość
<julek> zeby zmienic tapete trzseba wlaczac jakies durne systemsettings
 * pechowiec woli proste feh --bg-scale tapeta.jpg
<julek> pechowiec: i w tym momencie feh ma wiecej opcji
<BlessJah> julek++
<nn52> siema
<julek> poniewaz w gnome3 mozna wybrac tylko obrazek, ale opcji skaluj/rozciagnij... juz nie ma
<pechowiec> buahahahaha
<julek> noe wazne, zmienilem tapete
<julek> mozna tez zmienic uklad klawiatury
 * pechowiec rozwaza zainstalowanie gnome 3 będzie ubaw po pachy
<julek> i to wlasciwie juz wszystkie opcje w gnome3
<julek> motywu zmienic nie mozna
<pechowiec> julek: gtk-switch-theme2?
 * BlessJah dwa razy do gnome3 podchodził
<BlessJah> i dwa razy próbowałem PA wywalic, co polowe gnome kasowalo
 * AaaA myśli: po co jest tapeta?
<julek> okienka maja tylko jeden przycisk (zamknij), minimalizowanie/maksymalizowanie widocznie niepotrzebne
<julek> w ogole nic sie nie da tam zmienic/ustawic
 * AaaA mysli ze jest niepotrzebna na ax400 nie ma tapety
<pechowiec> AaaA: bo jak ci sie nudzi to zamykasz wszystkie okienka i gapisz sie na titsy zeby sie odprężyć
<pechowiec> jedna z fajniejszych tapet (dla użytkowników ikon) to ta z półką i biurkiem gdzie mozna sobie wszystko poustawiać :)
<julek> pechowiec: gdyby ktos cdi kiedys powiedzial, ze fluxbox bedzie jednym z najpotezniejszych "srodowisk graficznych" w linuksie to bys nie uwierzyl...
 * AaaA woli prawdziwe niz na tapecie
<pechowiec> AaaA: jak sie nie ma co sie lubi...
<julek> gnome3 wyglada jak jakas wczesna beta "komorkowego" systemu
<julek> pechowiec: w gnome3 nie ma ikon wiec odpada
<pechowiec> julek: mi sie tam podoba prostota, brak zbędnych bajerów, intuicyjna konfigurowalność
<pechowiec> julek: w fluxie domyślnie tez nie ale mozna ideska wgrać chyba
<julek> to gnome3 to najgorsze gowno jakie widzialem w linuksie, niestety...
<BlessJah> ja tez nie mam ikon i nie tesknie
<julek> pechowiec: a teraz najlepsze, ile zajmuje flux? 1MB? 2?
<AaaA> tak to juz jest jak cos jest zamiast srodowiskiem graficznym mini systemem operacyjnym:)
<julek> a to pewnie kilkadziesiat
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze ktos pojdzie po rozum do glowy i zajmie sie gnome2
<julek> bo obecnie xfce jest najbardziej funkcjonalnym srodowiskiem chyba...
<lisu> julek: a co gnome2 dolega? nie jest idealne, ale dobrze sie spisuje
<julek> lisu: no wlasnie
<abbus> pechowiec: z ta neostrada pomoglo wywalenie aplikacji TP :D
<julek> lisu: o to mi chodzi, zeby ludzie sie tym zajeli, a nie zakopali jak kde3
<pechowiec> abbus: :D
<lisu> julek: ja tam tylko flux ostatnio uzywam, unity ma dziwne zachowania w moim 11.04
<Vorbis^> mówiłem że to gowno tp sie nie nadaje do niczego
<julek> lisu: ja tez mam fluksa
<abbus> no ale wczesniej dzialalo
<abbus> ale doszedlem tez ze cos sie popsuly portu USB
<lisu> aktualnie siedze na 7, od 3 miesiecy 7 nie ruszałem i pracowac sie na tym nie daje
<abbus> z 4 dziala tylko jeden
<lisu> milion aktualizacji
<lisu> i jeszcze restart... brb
<abbus> lisu: ja na siodemke nei narzekam
<pechowiec> julek: hm... myśle ze mniej niz 1mb
<pechowiec> ale trzeba wkrać zależności
<pechowiec> wiec może będzie 1mb
<julek> pokazcie screeny waszych fluksow;)
<julek> pechowiec: a jesli chodzi o tapety to ja mam w menu fluksa submenu, ktore wyswietla mi tapety z danego folderu i po kliknieciu samo sie ustawia
<pechowiec> julek: ja tez tak miałem
<pechowiec> a teraz ustawia mi tapeta z symlinka
<julek> myslalem nad jakas zmieniarka do tapet
<pechowiec> w ./.fluxbox/background mam symlinka current do aktualnej tapety i git
<julek> na gtk, zeby byla galeria miniaturek
<pechowiec> moja zmieniarka to ln -s :D
<julek> mialem podobna "zmieniarke" w gdm:)
<pechowiec> xzvg ma miniaturki ale nie wiem czy z poziomu tego ustawisz tapete
<julek> tzn. ustawialo mi sie w gdm tlo takie samo, jak mialem we fluksie:)
<julek> geeqie ma opcje "ustaw jako tlo"
<julek> bardzo fajny, lekki program tak btw...
<julek> fork gqview
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> haksujecie?
<lisu> no dobra windows 7 zaktualizowany
<lisu> dziś juz 2 raz
<pechowiec> julek: http://wstaw.org/h/7a583a484f4/linki/
<lisu> od 10
<julek> Wizard: nie mow mi wiecej o gnome3, bo przez ciebie mi cisnienie skoczylo;)
<julek> widzialem wlasnie gnome3 w fedorze 15... tragedia
<pechowiec> Wizard: jak miło że jesteś :D
<Vorbis^> a gnome 3 da sie ustawić żeby wyglądało i zachowywalo sie jak gnome 2?
<julek> Vorbis^: tak, photoshopem screena przerobic
<Vorbis^> to kupa
 * pechowiec is listening to Gothic 2 soundtrack
<pechowiec> julek: znasz jakiś fajny file manager?
<julek> pcmanfm
<pechowiec> pcmanfm ma focha na ikony...
<julek> ?
<pechowiec> julek: juz ci screena daje
<pechowiec>  $ javac Cwo.java
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:10: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     System.out.println(obj);
<pechowiec>                        ^
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:15: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     obj++;
<pechowiec>     ^
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:16: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     System.out.println(obj);
<pechowiec>                        ^
<pechowiec> 3 errors
<pechowiec> o sit... sorry
<pechowiec>  $ javac Cwo.java
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:10: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     System.out.println(obj);
<pechowiec>                        ^
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:15: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     obj++;
<pechowiec>     ^
<pechowiec> Cwo.java:16: non-static variable obj cannot be referenced from a static context
<pechowiec>     System.out.println(obj);
<pechowiec>                        ^
<pechowiec> 3 errors
<pechowiec> damn..
<pechowiec> pojebane schowki
<julek> pechowiec: parcellite sobie zainstaluj do obslugi schowkow
<pechowiec> julek:http://wstaw.org/h/8ba2fceab94/
<julek> nic nie zajmuje, a bardzo fajny
<julek> pechowiec: musisz ustawic .gtkrc-2.0
<julek> w
<julek> w ~
<julek> albo jakos tak
<julek> mozesz uzyc programu lxappearance, bo gtk-theme-switch ma jakies problemy
<julek> lxappearance jest fajny i lekki, nie ma chyba zadnych specjalnych zaleznosci
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/scr7.png
<julek> tak to u mnie wyglada
<pechowiec> julek: na górze wbar?
<julek> tak
<julek> a na dole tint2
<pechowiec> openbox czy flux?
<julek> polecam, bo tez bardzo lekkie, nic nie zajmuja;)
<julek> flux
<julek> tylko wylaczylem ten fluksowy panel
<julek> tint2 ladniejszy i jakis wygodniejszy
<pechowiec> popróbuje
<pechowiec> a ten zegar to co to jest?
<julek> conky
<julek> jest tez fajny kalendarz
<julek> rainlendar
<julek> ladny i tez bardzo lekki
<julek> taki na pulpit
<pechowiec> ja to bym musiał zrobic sobie sobie jakiś sensowny ładny theme do fluxa znaleść fajną tapeta i jakoś to poustawiać
<julek> pechowiec: http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/scr1.png
<julek> o tu masz
<julek> screen z normalnego gnome... ech...
<pechowiec> julek: jak wyłączyć slita od fluxa i przesunać tint2 do góry?
<julek> moge ci dac config tint2
<pechowiec> mam tu jakiś domyślny
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/tint2rc
<julek> wrzucasz to do ~/.config/tint2/
<julek> wylacz sobie obsluge traya przez fluksa, to bedzie ci w tincie dzialal
<julek> gdzies w menu fluksa to sie ustawia
<julek> i w ogole panel wylacza
<qermit> siema
<qermit> pechowiec: wiesz ze sie nie wkleja na kanał?
<pechowiec> qermit: wiem
<pechowiec> ale mi sie schowki pomyliły -.-
<julek> qermita nikt nie przywital, to sie wsciekl;)
<qermit> pechowiec: i wiesz ze sie nie mowi brzydkich wyrazow
<pechowiec> a gdzie ja powiedziałem?
<qermit> 12:27
<pechowiec> indeed
<julek> juz po 12:00... myslalem ze jest ok 10:00:(
<termi> niestety
<qermit> Przekliniak: gdzie byles
<pechowiec> julek: a z wbara config tez masz?
<abbus> byahahah
<pechowiec> julek: nie chce mi sie od 0 wszystkiego ustawiać
<julek> mam
<julek> zainstaluj wbarconf
<julek> pare kb a uzyteczne w sumie
<pechowiec> nie mam w repo :(
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/.wbar
<julek> ikonki do wbara mam w oddzielnym folderze, zobaczysz...
<julek> latwo je moge teraz zmieniac
<termi> jaka byla komenda na updejt gruba
<termi> w terminalu
<julek> grub-install ?
<pechowiec> grub-update, update-grub ?
<termi> nie
<termi> pechowiec: dzieki mi z glowy wylecialo :)
<termi> bo mi wywalalo ntldr
<termi> :)
<julek> pechowiec: a moj motyw fluksa to plainvanilla
<julek> ale polecam tez: http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/arch_black
<julek> daje caly, bo troche go zmodyfikowalem, oryginalny troche inny byl
<julek> pasuje do motywow z ciemnymi paskami menu;)
<pechowiec> ok thx troche to poogarniam
<Wizard> julek, i jak? porobiłeś coś wczoraj wieczorem?
<Wizard> czy ci się nie chce grzebać?
<julek> Wizard: dzisiaj, gnome3 na livecd...
<julek> Wizard: i zdecydowanie zainstaluje jakies starocie
<Wizard> :)
<julek> pewnie tego centosa z gnome
<julek> chociaz wlasnie tak mysle nad ubuntu, bo ostatnie wydanie mialo jeszcze gnome stare
<julek> ale pewnie centos
<julek> dzisiaj wieczorem moze postawie
<Wizard> :)
<Wilku> Co postawisz :D?
<Wilku> Szalom wszystkim
<julek> Wizard: po tym gnome3 z placzem wrocilem na fluksa;)
<julek> musze teraz ochlonac;)
<julek> Wizard: btw, czy w gnome3 w ogole uzywa sie prawego przycisku myszy?
<julek> nie ma nigdzie menu zadnego...
<Wilku> O.o
<julek> i jak wybrac, czy tapeta ma byc wysrodkowana/rozciagnieta...
<julek> tak beznadziejnego pulpitu jeszcze nie widzialem...
<lisu> julek: właśnie zobaczyłeś ;]
<Wilku> Ja już nie pamiętam. GNOME3 nawet było fajne, ale tylko na początku. Na dłuższą metę sie nie sprawdza.
<julek> Wizard: i jak sie zmienia motywy?
<Wilku> Tweaka musisz użyć
<julek> i dlaczego nie ma przyciskow maksymalizacji/minimalizacji w okienkach?
<julek> taa. tweaka...
<Wilku> gconf-editor do przycisków
<julek> tjaa...
<Wizard> :)
<Wilku> A cały motyw GNOME3 - http://www.pcboard.net.pl/ - na głównej stronie znajdziesz wpis o wtyczce dla GNOME 3
<julek> a to cale menu "activities"  to porazka...
 * Vorbis^ myślał żeby meego zainstalować
<julek> Wilku: fajny artykul, cala strona jakichs komend jak w prosty sposob zmienic motyw, idealne dla zwyklego usera;)
<Wilku> Nom
<Wilku> Inaczej sie nie da prościej :)
<julek> Wilku: ja juz odpuscilem gnome3, szkoda mi nerwow. gdyby gnome bylo nowym projektem i to byloby pierwsze wydanie to dalbym im 2/10 za dobre checi
<julek> ale teraz nie zasluguja na 1/10...
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze 90% userow ucieknie od gnome i deweloperzy to zauwaza
<Wilku> Jest w ogóle niedopracowane...
<julek> niedopracowane? ono jest beznadziejne i juz takie pozostanie
<julek> bo z zalozenia takie ma byc... "proste"
<Wilku> Ja używam G2 i jestem happy ;)
<julek> niedopracowane to jest wine, czasami ma problemy ale dazy sie do tego, zeby bylo coraz lepsze...
<Wizard> heh
<gjm> przydałby się fork Gnome 2
<Wizard> nie wiem co wy chcecie
<Wizard> gnome 3 ma fallback mode, dokładnie z panelem i biureczkiem i czymtam jeszcze
<Wizard> a wy forkować chcecie
<julek> Wizard: ty sie nie odzywaj;)
<gjm> ale to nie to samo
<Wizard> myślicie, że redhat wsadzi to do redhata?
<Wizard> a to przecież głównie forsa stamtąd idzie na gnome
<Wilku> Tak samo Unity i Windows 8 - idea jest bez sensu, bo to sie nadaje tylko na ekrany dotykowe
<Wizard> unity na ekrany dotykowe?
<Wizard> wybacz, ale jak mam tam kliknąć coś, co się pokazuje po *najechaniu myszką"?
<Wizard> myślałem, że się obsram, żeby na dotykowym ekranie ten pasek po lewej wysunąć
<Wilku> No, panel boczny nie za bardzo
<julek> Wilku: na ekrany dotykowe nadawalo sie gnome2, wystarczylo powiekszyc przyciski/okienka/ikonki
<Wizard> tu się akurat zgodzę z julkiem
<julek> gnome3 imo nie nadaje sie do niczego
<Wizard> ale mi idea gnome3 odpowiada
<julek> bo przede wszystkim mocno ogranicza swobode usera
<Wizard> może dlatego, że nigdy nie przyzwyczaiłem się do interfejsu, jakim jest biurko z szufladami :>
<julek> narzuca jakis jeden sposob korzystania, niezbyt wygodny nawiasem mowiac...
<julek> Wizard: pisalem dzisiaj o tym durnym "activities"
<julek> w gnome2 moglem wlaczyc program szybko, odpalalem menu i wszystko bylo pod reka
<julek> a tutaj otwiera mi sie jakis durny ekran a ja musze latac np z lewego gornego rogu do prawego dolnego, pozniej gdzies na srodek, przewijac...
<Wilku> Szukać
<Wilku> Bez sensu
<julek> i domyslnie nie ma ikonek, menu pod ppm, panel jest beznadziejny, nie da sie nic ustawic, nie ma menu normalnego...
<Wilku> Ale developer miał wizję i userzy muszą się dostosować
<julek> i oni jeszcze twierdza, ze zwyklym userom sie spodoba i dla tego kulawego pulpitu porzuca windows
<Wilku> :/
<Wilku> A nie mają nawet porządnej siatki pulpitu
<julek> tak samo kiedys nie rozumialem sensu porzucania konquerora
<julek> mowie o tym 3.5
<julek> to byl najlepszy manager plikow jaki znam
<julek> mial mase funkcji, byl dodatkowo swietna przegladarka www
<Wilku> Co do drugiego można polemizować
<julek> ja go uzywalem jako przegladarki www, przegladarki grafiki, managera plikow, klienta ftp/sftp...
<julek> a pozniej zrobili dolphina...
<julek> Wilku: jesli komus sie podoba prosty manager plikow to nie ma problemu, konqueror moze miec tylko prosty pasek, kilka ikonek i juz. a jesli ktos chce moze sobie dodac mase funkcji
<Wilku> I stało się...Coś było dobre a teraz chcą "ulepszać"
<Wilku> I popielski im to wychodzi
<Wilku> X
<julek> mi sie np. podobalo, ze byl przycisk przelaczania widoku. i byl taki widok podgladu obrazow. Z boku wiekszy i z drugiej strony lista miniaturek
<julek> i jednym kliknieciem mozna bylo zmienic manager plikow w przegladarke grafiki
<Wilku> *kiepsko (Swype)
<julek> a w nautilusie? zeby wlasczyc/wylaczyc miniaturki trzeba wlazic do opcji gdzies...
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/konqueror.jpg
<julek> i po kliknieciu na widok "podglad obrazkow" zmienialy sie przyciski na panelu (obroc, nastepny obrazek, fullscreen)
<ntat> co to za rozdzielczość?
<ntat> jakiś tablet?
<julek> nie
<julek> monitor 4:3
<julek> w czasach kiedy na ekranie mozna bylo wyswietlic strone internetowa i czytac bez przewijania
<ntat> chyba 3:4
<ntat> :)
<julek> teraz zrobia 30:4 i bedziesz sie cieszyl
<julek> ze super-panoramiczny ekran
<Wilku> Ja mam 4:3 CRT i rozdzialke 1280x1024
<Vorbis^> a ja mam crt 4:3 i 1024x768
<julek> mam gdzies monitor samsung 4:3 CRT 17"
<julek> rocznik 2005 chyba
<julek> wiec z czasow jak LCD byly juz dosyc popularne
<ntat> też mam samsunga 4:3 w piwnicy nowy ale coś w nim szczeliło;)
<ntat> a aktualnie na biurku poza lapkiem to stoi ADI MicrosScan 17'' CRT:)
<ntat> ale prądu źreee:P
<Wilku> Chyba "strzeliło" :P
<ntat> strzeliło zgadza się:D
<ntat> kilka razy od kupna był używany a potem nie chciał się już uruchomić:)
<julek> ma ktos z was gentoo?
<ntat> julek, to przy 1280x1024 jakie masz ustawione odświeżanie?
<julek> nie uzywam tego monitora
<julek> ale afair 75Hz albo wiecej
<julek> w ogole to byl calkiem przyzwoity monitor
<m477> witum
<pechowiec> julek: tint2 obsługuje traya?
<julek> oczywiscie
<pechowiec> bo mi coś nie chce
<julek> tylko musisz wylaczyc tego fluksowego
<pechowiec> chyba ze slit blokuje
<pechowiec> a jak go wyłączyć bo narzie to go tylko ukryłem
<pechowiec> ?
<julek> edit ~/.fluxbox/init, the line you're looking for begins with session.screen0.toolbar.tools: just make sure systemtray is not there
<julek> hmm...
<julek> zobacz, czy dziala
<pechowiec> hm... jedynym wyjściem jest chyba rekompilacja
<julek> nie
<Wizard> lol
<pechowiec> julek: wywalenie tacki + ukrycie slita działa
<pechowiec> thx
<pechowiec> a wiesz moze jak uruchamiać programy zminimalizowane?
<julek> Remove fluxbox pannel and systray in ~/.fluxbox/init
<julek> Remove systemtray from the list of items in the line session.screen0.toolbar.tools.
<julek> o to znalazlem
<pechowiec> bo odpalam sobie przy starcie pare rzeczy a chciałbym uruchomić zminimalizowane np. klienta poczty
<julek> hmm... nie wiem
<julek> jakiego klienta uzywasz?
<julek> claws-mail?
<julek> pewnie trzeba w pliku .fluxbox/apps cos dopisac
<pechowiec> tak claws-mail
<julek> http://fluxbox.org/help/man-fluxbox-apps.php
<pechowiec> ale tez chce tucana w traju itd
<julek> w claws mail poszukaj opcji zeby sie uruchamial zminimalizowany;)
<julek> do traya;)
<julek> do tego trzeba chyba zaladowac wtyczke jakas
<pechowiec> mam jakaś wtyczne ale coś nie działa tak jakbym chciał
<pechowiec> ok mam pora przetestować
<Wilczek> Mam problem
<Wilczek> Rozłączyło mnie z Freenode na shellu
<Wilczek> Teraz gdy próbuję się połączyć otrzymuję: 14:26 -!- ERROR Closing Link: (*** Banned (cache))
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś o co chodzi?
<Wilczek> :<
<Matan[M]> http://hackaday.com/2011/08/26/raspberry-pi-might-not-be-vaporware/
<abyss> Wilczek: sprobuj polaczyc sie z innym serwerem
<Wilczek> wolfe.freenode.net to samo
<Wilczek> Spróbuję jeszcze jakiś
<abyss> ew. poczekaj troche to powinno zejsc
<Wilczek> Mogę poczekać :>
<Wilczek> Dzięki za rady ;)
<pechowiec> julek: masz moze jakąś fajny jasny theme dla fluxa gtk i qt ? :)
<pechowiec> tej plainvanilla nie ma na box-look
<julek> popatrze
<julek> nie mam jasnych;)
<julek> moge ci wyslac moje style
<julek> tzn. jakies mam, ale glownie ciemnych uzywam
<pechowiec> a ja bym chciał coś jasnego jak narazie
<pechowiec> chyba ze masz coś w zieleń
<pechowiec> albo niebieski
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/style.tar.gz
<pechowiec> 404
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/style.tar.gz
<julek> tam sa 3 katalogi, w tym styles jest fajny "sourceforge", jasny
<pechowiec> dzięki
<julek> styles-black to stare style z blackboksa;)
<julek> niektore nawet fajne:)
<pechowiec> wrzuciłem to do jednego katalogu
<julek> ale polecam wczesniej zainstalowac czcionki artwiz
<pechowiec> a gtk masz jakieś fajne jasne?
<pechowiec> :)
 * PoKrAk w ramach bólu głowy instaluje e17 na freebsd :D
<julek> pechowiec: to co bylo u mnie na screenie to przerobione murreza silver, a w ogole to podoba mi sie tez motyw sugar
<julek> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/101757-1.jpg
<julek> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MURRINA+DEVIANT?content=55289
<julek> pechowiec: a jesli chodzi o style to wrzucajac to wszystko do jednego folderu zrobiles pewnie straszny balagan;)
<pechowiec> julek: nom :) juz to poprawiłem :)
<SimonPHOENIX> ktos mnie wolal?
<julek> pechowiec: poka pozniej screena co ci wyszlo;)
<Wizard> eh, przypomina mi się, jak domyślnym gui na linuksach był fvwm
<pechowiec> ok
<Wizard> to były czasy!
<julek> Wizard: poczekaj troche, niedlugo moze znowu bedzie
<Wizard> jak wyjdzie fluxbox2, openbox2 i inne wynalazki? :>
<julek> wlasnie;)
<macer2> mam takie pytanie, czy zalogowało mnie dwa razy?
<macer2> bo widzę macer1 i teraz się zrobiłem macer2
<macer2> hmm
<julek> macer2: czesc;)
<macer2> cześć :)
<Wizard> no chyba, że macer1 to inny macer jakiś
<macer1> nie, to ja
<macer1> aa dobra
<Wizard> taa
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> no nie?
<macer1> unity nie pokazywał xchata na pasku, i otworzył się jeszcze raz jak go kliknąłem
<Wizard> unity..
<Wizard> i wszystko, kuwa, jasne
<Wizard> :D
<macer1> ale to wersja testowa, tj. 11.10 więc nie jest tak źle :D
<Wizard> o, testujesz?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> fajnie działa 11.10
<Wizard> no nie wiem
<Wizard> niefajnie działają devowie ubuntu
<Wizard> ja im błędów nazgłaszałem z miesiąc temu, a wszystkie wiszą "undecided"
<macer1> no moje też większość...
<macer1> niestety
<Wizard> albo motywy w stylu - zgłaszasz błąd w lts, a oni go zaznaczają naprawiony w +1
<macer1> na tym polega ubuntu lts i debian stable - stare zbugowane pakiety :D
<Wizard> sam jesteś zabugowany
<Wizard> debianiści chociaż robią backporty poprawek
<Wizard> ubuntu lts podobno też je ma
<Wizard> podobno
<macer1> czy jest tu może Quintasan? jeśli tak, to niech odpowie, bo mam do niego sprawę :P
<julek> macer1: ile masz lat?
<julek> tak tylko pytam
<Wizard> julek, a ty? :>
<Wizard> tak tylko pytam :D
<julek> Wizard: heh
<pechowiec> Wizard: student afair juz 4 albo 5 rok?
<julek> pechowiec: niestety, nie wszyscy maja tak latwo;)
<julek> ale nie zalamuje sie, bo moj kolega skonczyl wlasnie 3 rok, a ma 28 lat;)
<julek> mam 23
<pechowiec> julek: podobno na polubudzie najgorsze sa pierwsze 4 lata, a potem na drugim roku juz lżej
<julek> heh:)
<pechowiec> julek: http://wstaw.org/h/050e7d66794/
<pechowiec> jak narazie
<julek> ikonki paskudne;)
<pechowiec> w wbarze?
<ksx4system> próbował ktoś z was skompilować MaraDNS 2.0 z obsługą IPv6?
<julek> no...;)
<julek> i czcionka w xtermie;)
<pechowiec> julek: oj tam sie bd przejmował
<ntat> Kile:)
<pechowiec> potem wolacze jeszcze
<ksx4system> mam absolutną pewność, że skompilowałem prawidłowo oraz łączność v6 maszyny działa... tyle, że za Chiny ludowe nie idzie odpytać serwera via v6
<ksx4system> any ideas?\
<pechowiec> ntat: w latexie dopiero raczkuje
<julek> w latexu
<pechowiec> ksx4system: moze router blokuje v6?
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Też kiedyś używałem Kile
<pechowiec> julek: w lejtefchu 2i
<pechowiec> **lejtechu
<ntat> LaTeX
<ntat> :D
<ksx4system> pechowiec: nie bardzo ma jak. całość idzie po tunelu (który firewall przepuszcza), odpytywałem zarówno z domowej maszyny (też tunel) i innego serwera (natywne IPv6, brak v4)
<ntat> a teraz w Gedit
<pechowiec> ksx4system: nie znam sie, poprostu rzuciłem pomysł bo ludzie zpaominaja o różnych pierdołąch a potem sie dziwią czemu nie działa
<ksx4system> pechowiec: wiem, wiem... tyle, że tym razem sprawdziłem dokładnie wszystko co mogłem. no luck :(
 * pechowiec hides
<pechowiec> cya
<qrq> Witam
<ntat> EKG2... hm, nie wie co mówi
<ntat> heh, a tuż obok http://wstaw.org/w/EhO/
<ntat> :D
<julek> za kazdym razem jak to widze pisze: "nie zna zycia..."
<julek> dzisiaj mi sie nie chcialo;)
<qrq> http://pastebin.pl/46889
<m477> jak probuje dac np film na YT w fullscreen to mi sie uruchamia on na lewym monitorze pomimo iz pracuje np prawym, da sie cos z tym zrobic?
<m477> xserwer ma chyba go ustawiony jako 'glowny'
<julek> qrq: dobre;)
<macer1> m477: da się. też mam dwa monitory i mam to samo.
<macer1> włącz html5
<julek> qrq: problem w tym, ze tutaj 100 wrocilo do wlasciciela;)
<julek> a w rzeczywistosci EU grabi ludzi a pieniadze znikaja w koncu gdzies w urzedniczej machinie;)
<ntat> Nie przesadzajcie z tą unią tak. Gdyby nie jej kasa, to daleko bylibyśmy jeszcze z inwestycjami
<m477> macer1: w przegladarce?
<macer1> na youtube
<macer1> youtube.com/html5
<macer1> :)
<julek> no i kapitalizm polega na tym, ze inwestuje sie w to, co oplacalne. kto przy zdrowych zmyslach inwestowalby w upadajaca firme?
<julek> ktora musi zbankrutowac...
<julek> ntat: gdyby nie EU to cukier moglby u nas kosztowac 50groszy/kg;)
<ntat> wiele firm by nie powstało, gdyby nie dofinansowanie UE
<julek> ale musimy respektowac jakies limity i skupowac nadwyzki z europy, chociaz mozemy sobie tego cukru wyprodukowac ile chcemy
<ntat> Nie wszystko jest ok, ale w większości to na tym korzystnie wychodzimy
<julek> ntat: np. jakie? coca-cola? czy fiat?
<julek> "wspiera sie" jakies male pseudo-firmy, zarejestrowane po to zeby wyciagnac ta kase
<m477> macer1: ok dzieki, ale poki co widze ze musze przegladarke upgrade'owac :<
<ntat> julek, nie, prywatne przedsięwzięcia. Sam możesz takie otrzymać, jak masz pomysł na firmę
<julek> ntat: firmy bankrutuja, bo podatki, place minimalne, socjal... prawo pracy...
<julek> dzisiaj utrzymanie pracownika jest kosztowne
<julek> i to nie chodzi o to, ze pracownikowi trzeba zaplacic, polowe tych pieniedzy zabiera urzednik
<julek> pracodawca moze jedynie zwolnic pracownika...
<ntat> co ma dofinansowanie z UE do tego o czym piszesz?
<macer1> m477: ojojoj :> a co tam masz za wersję przeglądarki?
<julek> podawalem juz chyba kiedys ten przyklad: wlasciciel stacji benzynowej w usa zatrudnial do nalewania benzyny nastolatkow, oni mieli na wakacje, on mial tania sile robocza, interes sie rozwijal
<julek> po wprowadzeniu plac minimalnych itd to niemozliwe, dodatkowo trzeba zaplacic podatki, wiec zwalnia sie etatowych, a o nastolatkach do pomocy mozna zapomniec
<julek> tak sie ogranicza przedsiebiorczosc
<julek> ntat: a dofinansowanie nie jest z UE tylko z podatkow
<julek> polska w tym roku dostala afair 76mld kasy z UE
<julek> ...a zaplacila 118
<julek> i to jest jedynie "policzalny" pieniadz
<julek> bo nie mozna powiedziec ile stracilismy przez limity na jakas produkcje, jakies ograniczenia...
<julek> a w ogole to sie nazywa "gospodarka centralnie planowana"
<julek> a nie kapitalizm
<gjm> gospodarka centalnie planowana? to chyba za komuny
<julek> ale za rok wchodzi akcyza na wegiel minimum 15%, znikaja doplaty i darmowe limity na CO2
<julek> gjm: dokladnie, tak jak teraz
<julek> a gdyby nie to, to firma moze sie rozwijac, inwestowac...
<jacekowski> na rynkach ktore sa najmniej regulowane
<jacekowski> i co widzisz
<julek> jakie? ameryke? nie rozsmieszaj mnie:P
<jacekowski> nie teraz
<jacekowski> ale 20 lat temu
<jacekowski> wielkie korporacje
<jacekowski> co jakis czas sie ktos wybije z czyms nowym
<julek> 20 lat temu gdzie?
<jacekowski> w usa
<jacekowski> albo i 50
<julek> omg...
<julek> moze 100
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> popatrz jak to bylo w czasach dobrobytu i deregulacji
<julek> to juz nie jest kraj kapitalistyczny
<jacekowski> ale jeszcze nie tak dawno byl
<jacekowski> i sie korporacje rozwijaly
<jacekowski> chiny
<jacekowski> wielkie korporacje
<jacekowski> a tam masz kapitalizm pelna geba
<jacekowski> japonia
<julek> no chiny... mozna sobie w domu uruchomic produkcje czego chcesz
<jacekowski> mozna
<julek> i jesli twoj produkt bedzie lepszy/tanszy to sie sprzeda
<jacekowski> ale konkurowac z foxconnem nie masz szans
<julek> a zyski mozna przeznaczac na rozwoj
<jacekowski> julek: ale kto od ciebie kupi?
<jacekowski> jak foxconn moze po prostu przez kilka lat sprzedawac ponizej kosztow
<jacekowski> taniej niz ty
<jacekowski> bo maja tyle oszczednosci ze ich stac na to
<julek> zgadza sie, bo go na to stac
<qrq> Słyszałem kiedyś wypowiedz polityka
<jacekowski> ty umrzesz z glodu
<qrq> Bodajże UPR
<julek> i w obecnym systemie jeszcze bardziej sie to uwidacznia
<jacekowski> to jest kapitalizm
<julek> poza tym, ze "moze sprzedawac taniej..." jest tez kwestia podatkow/kosztow pracy...
<qrq> Który twierdził że trzeba całkowicie zamknąć import z państw takich jak Chiny
<jacekowski> kapitalizm dla malych to jest zamordyzm
<julek> w kapitalizmie drugi czynnik nie gra roli
<jacekowski> nawet korporacje jak sie cos gorzej idzie maja ciezko potem sie juz wybic
<julek> no nie powiedzialbym... amerykanski kapitalizm 100 lat temu rozwineli prywatni przedsiebiorcy
<julek> i wlasnie "mali i sredni"
<jacekowski> wtedy zaczynali
<jacekowski> i zaczynali sie laczyc w coraz wiekszych
<qrq> Twierdził że znacznie zmniejszyłoby to jakość życia :D
<jacekowski> jeden przejmowal drugiego i sie laczyli
<julek> wez np. zapalniczki zippo
<qrq> Ale że gra byłaby warta świeczki
<julek> to swietny przyklad
<jacekowski> qrq: to juz ktos robil
<jacekowski> qrq: francja albo hiszpania
<jacekowski> qrq: 200-300 lat temu
<julek> jacekowski: chodzi mi o to, ze 150 lat temu w ameryce byl wolny rynek
<julek> a komunizm w XX wieku wlasnie zniszczyl malych i srednich przedsiebiorcow
<julek> przez co pozwolil wyrosnac korporacjom
<qrq> Czy to czy będzie się miało czarnobiałe telewizory a rąbane LCD jest tak ważne?
<julek> socjalizm uzaleznia czlowieka od systemu
<jacekowski> julek: to naturalny rozwoj jest
<jacekowski> julek: ze korporacje rosna
<jacekowski> julek: slabsi odpadaja a wieksi rosna w sile
<m477_> zaktualizowalem FF do 6 i sie nic da zrobic bo sie wiesza co kilka sekund ;///
<julek> jacekowski: zgadza sie, ale kto powiedzial, ze kazda firma ma zostac wielka korporacja?
<julek> a moze ktos chce produkowac papier i dostarczac go jakiejs korporacji?
<jacekowski> nikt, ale jesli sie nie rozwijaja to ktos inny sie rozwinie
<jacekowski> julek: jesli nie jest jedynym na rynku ryzykuje nagle ze ktos inny zacznie papier dostarczac
<julek> korporacja nigdy nie jest samowystarczalna
<qrq> Wszystko coraz lepsze i lepsze
<jacekowski> ale masz 1000 producentow papieru co dostarczaja
<jacekowski> i teraz twierdzisz ze zaden sie nie bedzie rozwijal?
<qrq> Tylko za jaką cenę lepsze
<jacekowski> beda sie rozwijac
<julek> jacekowski: heh... wiesz... kazdy warzywniak, czy piekarnia ryzykuje;)
<jacekowski> tylko rzeczy bardzo specyficzne ktore musza byc lokalnie
<jacekowski> ale tego coraz mniej
<jacekowski> bo mozna przez cala europe przetransportowac hiszpanskie truskawki do polski w 24h
<julek> nie wmowisz mi, ze ograniczanie swobody gospodarczej podatkami, limitami itd wplywa korzystnie na konkurencje
<jacekowski> albo i mniej
<jacekowski> julek: nie
<jacekowski> julek: ale inne opcje tez nie sa cudownym lekiem na wszystko
<julek> bo podatki dla korporacji to pryszcz (oni na nich jeszcze nawet zarobia)
<julek> ale dla malych firm sa powazna przeszkoda w rozwoju
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<jacekowski> zlodziejstwo jest przeszkoda
<jacekowski> ojciec mial firme
<jacekowski> i podatki nie byly problemem
<jacekowski> bo podatkow sie niewiele placilo ostatecznie
<jacekowski> a zatrudnial 10 ludzi
<jacekowski> problemem bylo to ze ludzie zaczeli krasc
<julek> gdyby nie prawa pracy, place minimalne itd moglby zatrudnic 20
<jacekowski> i w pewnym momencie nakradli tyle ze nic nie mozna bylo zrobic
<jacekowski> bo towaru nie bylo, towaru za co kupic nie bylo
<julek> no to takich pracownikow rynek powinien sie sam pozbyc, chyba, ze chronia ich prawa pracy i w ogole "prawo"
<jacekowski> i tu byl problem
<jacekowski> a ze w polsce kupa ludzi kradnie mniej lub bardziej
<m477> macer1: jak mam wlaczyc to html5, jak po kliknieciu tego linka z YT wchodzi na glowna strone mozilli ~~
<jacekowski> i ludzie to popieraja bo podatki, bo zydzi, bo cyklisci, bo jak sie dorobil to czemu ma miec lepiej
<jacekowski> jak kilka lat temu jeszcze sklep kolejny otwieralismy
<Vorbis^> m477,  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Vorbis^> to?
<m477> Vorbis^: tak
<Vorbis^> masz jakąś oszukańczą mozille
<m477> tak ze strony mozzili
<macer1> m477: masz niekompatybilną przeglądarke
<m477> przeciez na stronie YT jest napisane ze jest supportowana
<m477> zainstalowalem z http://www.mozilla.com/?WT.mc_id=youtube, skad podaje YT
<m477> wiec jak moze byc nie kompatybilna ~~
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> dystrybucja? browser z repo?
<qrq> Wogóle nie wiem dlaczego nie dodadzą do repozytoriów paczki z Firefoxem który można aktualizować z poziomu przeglądarki
<m477> lucid
<Vorbis^> ff 4+ obsługuje webm
<qrq> A nie takie zabawy w synapticu :D
<macer1> m477: weź sobie z ppa
<macer1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/lucid-lives-10-apps-updated-ubuntu-10-04/
<m477> j
<m477> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<m477> sudo apt-get update
<m477> instalowane
<macer1> więc masz ff 6?
<m477> na 3.6 nie dziala to html5
<m477> tak 6 mam
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> u mnie działa
<macer1> :D
<Vorbis^> an 3.6?
<m477> zal
<macer1> mi działa na ff7, ale dzialało też na 4,5,6
<macer1> mam z repo ubuntu
<macer1> jak próbujesz właczyć html5 przekierowuje cie na mozille?
<m477> ja nie mowie ze nie dziala]
<m477> ja nie wiem jak to wlaczyc/zainstalowac
<macer1> ale co?
<m477> jak kazdy link mnie odsyla do strony mozilli
<m477> html5 ?
<macer1> no
<Vorbis^> http://html5test.com/
<Vorbis^> co tam masz
<Vorbis^> w video ciekawego
<macer1> spróbuj usunąć config ff
<macer1> oo, albo zainstaluj kodeki
<macer1> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m477> Vorbis^: mam w jakis sposob wkleic wynik?
<m477> w video jest 21/31
<macer1> też mam 21/31
<macer1> spróbuj usunąć config po starym ff
<Vorbis^> a nie zmieniałeś useragenta czy coś
<m477> nie wiem co to
<Vorbis^> aha
<m477> macer1: folder z konfiguracjami?
<macer1> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<m477> wszystko stad wyrzucic?
<macer1> nie wyrzucaj, zrób backup
<macer1> przekopiuj gdzieś
<macer1> i spróbuj usunąć
<jacekowski> wywal
<jacekowski> co sie bedziesz przejmowal
<m477> no jak wszystko poleci to bede ...
<m477> troche spore to
<m477> 400MB i nadal rosnie
<m477> macer1: blad podczes kopiowania, ja pier...
<macer1> wtf?
<m477> no to ja sie pytam ...
<jacekowski> zrob po prostu rename
<jacekowski> zamiast kopiowac
<macer1> good idea jacekowski
<m477> no zrobilem
<m477> i co teraz
<Vorbis^> sprawdź czy działa
<m477> co dziala ? :>
<macer1> html5 na yotibe
<macer1> *youtube
<m477> jak to sprwdzic?
<qrq> Wogóle da się w FF zrobić backup historii itd?
<macer1> no włącz html5 na youtube
<m477> jak?
<macer1> tak jak poprzednio
<m477> tzn ? :D
<m477> co poprzednio
<Vorbis^> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<m477> i co wedlug was tu sie cos wlacza?
<m477> h.264 nie ma
<Vorbis^> no ic o
<jacekowski> firefox html5 support ma niedoje****
<Vorbis^> masz webm
<m477> mam
<macer1> nadal nie chce sie wlaczyc?
<Vorbis^> no i sie ciesz że masz html5
<jacekowski> w operze bylo od roku
<jacekowski> i dzialalo
<m477> nie
<Vorbis^> co nie?
<m477> NIE DZIALA
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/bgvY0.png
<jacekowski> to zainstaluj opere
<m477> ja pierdo....
<jacekowski> no bo h264 firefox nie umie
<m477> moze caly dysk jeszcze sformatowac
<m477> to na chuj pisza ze suportuje?
<Vorbis^> a jakim filmikiem próbowałeś?
<m477> html5
<jacekowski> m477: a co ty za problem masz?
<jacekowski> m477: na youtube malo ktore filmy sa z webm
<m477> jacekowski: chce zeby full screen na YT nie uruchamial sie na lewym ekeranie jak dzialam na prawym
<jacekowski> m477: na primary zawsze sie odpali
<jacekowski> i tego nie przeskoczysz
<m477> jacekowski: xserwer ma za glowny lewy
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz support dla xineramy wkopilowany
<macer1> video z html5 maksymalizuje się na okno przeglądarki
<jacekowski> bo xinerama to jedynie potrafi zarzadzac jakos porzadnie
<jacekowski> macer1: w operze fullscreen == fullscreen
<m477> czyli gowno z tym zrobie tak?
<jacekowski> tak
<macer1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S2n7WMDye4 - masz przykładowy link który u mnie działa z html5 na ff :D
<jacekowski> chyba ze przekompilujesz pol systemu
<m477> LOL
<macer1> mam tak samo 21/31 video na html5test
<macer1> spróbuj jeszcze zrobić F5
<macer1> tzn wcisnąć F5
<macer1> bo czasami strona się nie odświeża tylko idzie z cache
<jacekowski> macer1: ale on ma problem inny
<m477> ogolnie ten film mi sie uruchamia z max 10 fps
<Vorbis^> lol?
<Vorbis^> mi na atomie idzie prawie płynnie
<macer1> weź sobie minitube
<m477> pierwsa minuta muli
<macer1> ppa:ferramroberto/minitube
<m477> dobra w dupie mam juz tego YT bo zaraz sutem caly mi poleci
<m477> przy takich 'zabiegach'
<m477> ;/
<macer1> cya, ja spadam
<Admc`> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=170&t=150072
<Admc`> pomoże ktoś?
<firemark> Admc`: aż się kusi przeczytać jako rz <:
<Admc`> firemark: wiem ;)
<Admc`> niestety mazowsze
<BlessJah> Admc`: zgaduje ze udev może ci pomóc, ale nigdy nie doszedłem do tego, na co on właściwie jest
<Admc`> BlessJah: KDE i gnome automatycznie wykrywa kiedy jest podłączany monitor
<Admc`> może własnie przez udev, bo hala już nie ma
<firemark> hala bardzo znienawidzieli
<BlessJah> firemark: kto i za co?
<firemark> BlessJah: no wszyscy :D
<firemark> a za co sam nie wiem
<m477> firemark: znasz sie na pythonie?
<Admc`> wicd rulez
<Admc`> network manager sucks
<macer1> może troche :D
<lisu> re
<m477> witam lisu
<julek> Admc`: niestety wicd to szmelc;)
<julek> ja uzywalem chyba wszystkiego do sieci i tylko networkmanager wydaje sie byc sensowny;)
<Admc`> julek: hehe, wy nie wiesz jakie ja miałem problemy z NM w kubuntyu
<Admc`> a wicd jak działał tak działa
<firemark> m477: yep znam się
<Admc`> ZAWSZE
<firemark> m477: ale słabo, pytaj się
<firemark> networkmanager mi się często psuł
<m477> czy to zadziala tak jak mysle? if "jpg"or"png" in url:
<m477> firemark:
<m477> czy wykona glupote bo sa to stringi
 * BlessJah ma wicd
<BlessJah> pod kde
<BlessJah> znudzilo sie robienie tego skryptami
<julek> Admc`: w kubuntu 8.10 albo starszym, ta?
<Admc`> julek: w kubuntu 11.04
<julek> hmm...
<Admc`> z dnia na dzień przestał działać
<julek> bo, ze ten z kde3 nie dzialal to wiem
<Admc`> i nie miałem internetu
<julek> zawsze mozna sie polaczyc "na piechote" z konsoli;)
<Admc`> z siecią bezprzewodową
<Admc`> dużo roboty
<Admc`> przewodowo to jeszcze można
<BlessJah> Admc`: nie
<BlessJah> Admc`: jeden skrypt w bashu
<Admc`> BlessJah: ale żebym to mógł zrobić musiałbym się połaczyć z internetem
<Admc`> i wygooglać
<BlessJah> dac ci moj?
<Admc`> nie potrzebuję
<Admc`> wywaliłem nm
<Admc`> wicd jest niezawodny
<firemark> m477: przepraszam
<firemark> m477: nie było mnie
<BlessJah> Admc`: chcesz moc googlac offline? w najlepszej dokumentacji, jaka znam?
<firemark> m477: jest to py2?
<firemark> m477: znaczy co ty chcesz zrobić?
<BlessJah> firemark: python 2.6 lub 2.7
<BlessJah> w przeciwientwie do 3.2
<macer1> najbardziej mnie drażni w networkmanager skanowanie sieci. jak otworzę menu to ich nie zeskanuje, a po wyjściu ze stanu uśpienia muszę 15 sekund czekać aż NM łaskie zeskanuje WiFi i się połączy z moją siecią. Grrr.
<firemark> py2 nalezy uwazac, bo jak bedzie utf8 string to nie bedzie reagowac
<macer1> Wicd skanuje po wyjściu z uśpienia?
<BlessJah> Admc`: chcesz te dokumentacje?
<Admc`> nie wiem, u mnie uśpienie nie działa
<Admc`> i nie działało nigdy
<firemark> macer1: u mnie tak
<m477> firemark: 2.7, chodzi mi o warunek czy OR w if'ie mozna uzyc na stringu
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie potrzebuję już
<BlessJah> Admc`: just in case?
<BlessJah> Admc`: jak bedziesz potrzebowal, to bedziesz zalowal
<macer1> ale zaraz po wyjściu z uśpienia, firemark?
<m477> firemark: zamiast pisac if "jpg" in link: wyraznie elif "png" in link: to samo wyrazenie
<firemark> macer1: chyba tak, moze kilka sek pozniej
<macer1> napisałem buga w sprawie skanowanie sieci przez NM. nikt go nie tknął
<firemark> m477: to moze nie pojsc
<firemark> m477: bo "jpg" in url zwroci boolen
<firemark> m477: to by bylo tak "jpg" or ("png" in url):
<firemark> i nie wiem co wyjdzie ;p
<m477> czyli to jest zle?
<m477> bo jakos dziala
<BlessJah> co zastapilo print w py3k?
<m477> chodzi o python 3?
<BlessJah> ta
<m477> jest print (arg)
<BlessJah> kk
<firemark> m477: działa?
<firemark> m477: lol, sprawdziłem
<firemark> m477: wlasnie dzieki tobie odkrylem nowa wlasnosc jezyka :D
<m477> ;]
<m477> jaka? :>
<firemark> no tą co podałeś
<julek> teraz mozesz napisac "hello world"
<BlessJah> "hello world"
<macer1> niedawno testowałem nouveau. jest super. da się trochę pograć, działają TTY(nie działa na sterze od nvidii), działa regulacja podświetlania ekranu(nie działa na sterze od nvidii),i KMS(nie działa na sterze od nvidii) :D
<BlessJah> tty prawda, kms prawda, granie pół na pół, podświetlenie nieprawda
<macer1> oj prawda prawda
<BlessJah> podświetlenie działa na obu, gry 3D mulą na nouveau
<macer1> ja mam macbooka z efi
<macer1> na nouveau wszystko działa
<BlessJah> chyba że tak
<macer1> na binarnym nie
<macer1> nowe ubuntu 11.10 już nie rozwala macbooków - fajnie :D
<BlessJah> nvidia nie miała wypuścić sterowników z numerkiem tak pod 300?
<BlessJah> mam 280
<macer1> ja mam 285 :>
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> ja mam archa
<macer1> i? :D
<BlessJah> macer1: jaki masz os?
<BlessJah> distro?
<BlessJah> ubuntu?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> ubuntu 11.10
<macer1> stery z repozytorium
<macer1> mam też archa na macbooku(:D) i tam mam stery 280
<BlessJah> 280.13 jest stable
<BlessJah> masz betę najwyraźniej
<macer1> a czekaj
<macer1> na ubuntu mam xorg-edgers
<macer1> pewnie z xorg-edgers mam sterowniki do nvidi
<macer1> blessjah, wolałbyś mieć betę?
<BlessJah> macer1: a na co mi ona?
<macer1> są trzy powody:
<macer1> - Fixed a bug causing corruption of images which are 2047 pixels wide.
<macer1> - Improved performance of the RENDER extension on Fermi-based GPUs.
<macer1> - Fixed a bug causing the X server to crash after a VT-switch while running an OpenGL stereo application which is a member of a swap group.
<macer1> :D
<BlessJah> ciekawi mnie jak pisza ten sterownik
<macer1> tzn?
<BlessJah> skoro wywala go obrazek o szerokosci 2047 pikseli
<macer1> nie wiem, ale na nouveau na pewno nie wywala
<BlessJah> albo vt-switch podczas odtwarzania aplikacji stereo(?), bedacej czlonkiem grupy swap
<macer1> w bliżej nieokreślonym czasie będę składał PC'ta. Będzie miał grafikę zintegrowaną od Ivy Bridge. Mam już dość tych driverów od AMD I Nvidii. Nie działa KMS, nie działa to, nie działa tamto. Szczególnie że napewno ten PC będzie miał UEFI, a ja lubię mieć TTY działające.
<macer1> tylko otwarte drivery pozwalają wykorzystać 100% możliwości Linuksa moim zdaniem.
<BlessJah> intel?
<macer1> inteeeel
<dj_oko> tylko otwarte drivery pozwalają nie dostać ciężkiej cholery
<macer1> dj_oko: noooo właśnie :D
<macer1> jak by jeszcze intel przeszedł na gallium3d to był cud z tych driverów.
<macer1> *to byłby cud z tych driverów
<dj_oko> kwestia możliwości jest drugorzędna w świetle podwyższonego ciśnienia krwi
<Enlik> aleten bzr to jest syf
<Enlik> no, teraz chyba dobrze zrobilem
<bikstopa2> hell.o
<macer1> hello bikstopa
<bikstopa> jeszcze godzinka i do domu ;d
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> o ile sie zgodze, ze sluchawki powinienem wywalic, zamiast na słuchawkę przerebiać
<BlessJah> o tyle nie wiem czemu po odfajkowaniu speaker w alsamixerze nic nie słyszę
<bikstopa> alsa jest dziwna
<BlessJah> cofam, jakimś cudem miałem tak niską głośniość na którymś switchu, że na słuchawkach coś się przebijało jedynie dzięki 100% na headphones
<BlessJah> pora kupic jakies
<bikstopa> robil ktos kiedys na alsie takie cos by przesylac dziek przez neta? tzn odpalam muzyke na kompie i alsa wysyla ja do 2 kompa. na 2 kompie ja odbiera i wrzuca na karte muzyczna?
<BlessJah> hum
<BlessJah> trzeba pomyslec
<bikstopa> podobno sie da
<macer1> da sie
<BlessJah> na pewno, to jest linux
<macer1> pulseaudio ma coś takiego
<bikstopa> o. moze byc PA
<BlessJah> a ffmpeg?
<bikstopa> hmm. albo zna ktos jakas w miare tania karte dzwiekowa na wifi?
<macer1> bikstopa, looknij tu
<macer1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1643167
<bikstopa> potem. teraz jestem na fonie w pracy xd
<macer1> cholera. kursor się zwiesił. ale gesty multi-touch działają -.-
<macer1> o, dobra. odwiesił się. idę na osx  bo muszę tam coś zrobić, postaram się wejść na irc ;]
<BlessJah> bbl/cya
<macer1> jj
<bikstopa> gz
<macer1> na osxie mam limechat  ;]
<bikstopa> minelo cie sporo dyskusji
<bikstopa> 59 min i do domu xd
<Biszkopcik> ogarnia ktos vnc? generalnie to xstartup
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ale to akurat nie ma nic do vnc
<jacekowski> to Xy ogolnie
<pechowiec> o/
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: ale mi chodzi o ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Biszkopcik> bo dopisalem tam gnome-session, metacity i znaki ale nieraz nie otwiera mi sie okienko do wpisania hasla root, i nie wiem czym to moze byc spowodowane
<Biszkopcik> napewno czegos brakuje
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: to takie samo jak normalne .xstartup
 * pechowiec is listening to Defekt mózgu - Chciałbym ci to dać [4:45]
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: czyli tam znajde odpowiedz ?
<jacekowski> ta
<Biszkopcik> dzieki
<Wilku> pechowiec: Masz defekt mózgu, który śpiewa?
<pechowiec> -.-
<pechowiec> Wilku: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCkLepCrxrU
<pechowiec> jak w conky zrobić przeźroczyste tło?
<Wilku> Google nie gryzie
<pechowiec> ok mam
<pechowiec> używa ktoś tint2?
<gjm> pechowiec: ja
<pechowiec> gjm: mam tego tinta na dole i zostawia mi tak z 0,5cm wolnego miejsca, a ja chciałbym go jeszcze troszke podnieść
<gjm> czyli masz go na górze
<gjm> tak?
<gjm> pokaż konfig
<gjm> bo jestem na windowsie
<gjm> i nie mam swojego
<pechowiec> mam go na dole ale chce go mieć troche wyżej jeszcze
<gjm> a
<gjm> kurdę
<gjm> ja to na czuja zrobiłem
<gjm> zabij -> edytuj konfig -> sprawdź
<pechowiec> http://wklej.org/id/585272/
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: dałem se rade, a powiedz mi , czy xorg zawsze zuzywa przy idle na obu rdzeniach 40 % cpu ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale idle to niekoniecznie idle
<jacekowski> odpal sobie xrestop
<pechowiec> :O ze ile?
<gjm> pechowiec: linia 30, któryś z tych dwóch parametrów, ale chyba drugi
<gjm> zwiększ trochę
<pechowiec> gjm: ok mam działa, dziękuje
<gjm> spoko
<gjm> tint2 zawsze spoko
<dj_oko> strasznie spodobało mi się pytanie " czy xorg zawsze zuzywa przy idle na obu rdzeniach 40 % cpu ?"
<pechowiec> dj_oko: mi też sie podoba :D
<pechowiec> co trzeba zrobić po update lokali zeby weszły w życie?
<pechowiec> poza rebootem?
<gjm> musisz zjeść małego kotka i złożyć ofiarę na ołtarzu szatana
<Wilku> Bez reboota. Właź do TTY i wpisuj: locale-gen
<gjm> w najlepszym wypadku
<gjm> Wilku: zepsułeś :<
<Wilku> gjm, przepraszam, nie chciałem :<
<pechowiec> bo mam w locale en_gb, en_us i pl_PL a data w tint2 mi wyświetla sie jako "fri 26 Aug"
<rayden> witam
<rayden> zrobilem 2 symlinki i java nadal nie dziala
<rayden> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<rayden> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<rayden> ki diabel ?
<pechowiec> hm...
<pechowiec> jaka przeglądarka?
<gjm> rayden: to mnie interesuje :>
<rayden> to idz na kanal archa
<rayden> pechowiec iceweasel 3.6 z backportow
<rayden> na Lennym
<gjm> rayden: bo?
<rayden> bo tam jest twoje miejsce
<gjm> rayden: gtfo
<rayden> po polsku nie rozumiesz?
<gjm> a co ja się będę tu z idiotami użerał
<gjm> kto wgl jest odpowiedziałny za Przekliniaka?
<gjm> czemu nie ma badword'sów
<gjm> ?
<rayden> sam jestes debilem .Czego chcesz ?
 * gjm hides
<rayden> chcesz stac sie wiekszym debilem ?
<gjm> odbij synek
<rayden> schowaj sie do smietnika
<Wilku> gjm: Wszystkie przekleństwa Przekliniak zgłasza do OPów
<m477> dlaczego imgur nie przyjmuje .png przy importowaniu z url?
<gjm> Wilku: autokick nie byłby lepszy? i tak kopią
<gjm> m477: nie sprawdzałem tego
<m477> zachecam ;p
<gjm> niee, mój isp mnie pokarał
<gjm> do 1 września mam bana
<gjm> na życie
 * mati75 
<soee> jest ktoś jeszcze ?
<m477> tak
<m477> jak sprawdzic czy mam zainstalowana dana paczke?
<m477> za pomoca konsoli a nie synaptica
<soee> jak uruchomic mod_rewrite ?
<firemark> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/37601/Nieudany_start_w_wyscigu
<firemark> ?!?!
<m477> ale fail
<firemark> nie spodziewalem sie tego
<szymon_g> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-27
<m477> kogo witam kogo goszcze
<SimonPHOENIX> czy ktos moze mi wyslac flash player dla firefox na poczte?
<SimonPHOENIX> albo gdzies wrzucic?
<SimonPHOENIX> bo mi nie chce ze strony adobe instalowac
<SimonPHOENIX> niby nie znaleziono itd
<dj_oko> wtf?
<tar-gz> Cześć. Jak nazywa się aplikacja odpowiedzialna za sterowniki karty graficznej w Ubuntu?
<m477> cze
<dj_oko> tutaj często lecą takie pytania? :D
<m477> czasem
<qrq> Witam!
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<[M]> bry
<abbus> SimonPHOENIX: cchesz jeszcze tego playera?
<abbus> znaczy nie?
<abbus> L:P
<abbus> :P
<qrq> abbus Może ja chcę :D
<abbus> moze czy napewno?
<qrq> Nic o nim nie wiem :D
<qrq> Także
<qrq> ipod?
<qrq> Czy jak? :D
<qrq> Czy może sam napisałeś aplikację :)
<abbus> a bo widze ze nei bylo cie :P
<abbus> pisali wyzej zeby wrzucic na maila albo na jakis serwer instalke do adobe flash player bo jakies problemy koles mial ze sciagnieciem
<abbus> hmm 148MB aktualizacji? sporo cos
<qrq> To już od wczoraj :)
<abbus> dawno nei odpalalem ubuntu
<qrq> Jak narazie korzystam z...
<m477> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/d/d3/The_Great_Prophecy_of_Caturday.jpg
<qrq> Nowej wersji Puppy Linuxa....
<qrq> m477 Myślę że w USA byłoby to śmieszne :D
<qrq> W sensie zabawne
<abbus> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/sadistic/Caturday.png
<abbus> cycki sa lepsze
<qrq> ...
<abbus> a cycki i caturday tez moga byc :P
<ntat> Witam
<abbus> hej
<ntat> 09:32 i 28°C :|
<qrq> Nadaje sie do domowego użytku , wystarczy doinstalować XFCE
<m477> naszczescie ide niedlugo spac :]
<abbus> qrq: mowisz o tym puppy?
<qrq> ntat Wczoraj w Bielsku było 35 :D
<qrq> abbus Tak
<ntat> Wczoraj niby był najgorętszy dzień
<ntat> ale dzisiaj może być podobnie
<qrq> ntat Był do wczoraj :D
<ntat> przynajmniej u mnie
<qrq> Znaczy się do dziś :D
<ntat> No wiatraki już rozkręcone mam, woda w zamrażalce:)
<qrq> abbus Tylko wciąż pozostaje ten sam problem , tylko root :D
<qrq> Mimo wszystko nawet na zabytkach chodzi płynnie
<qrq> Celeron 800 MHZ
<qrq> 128 RAM
<qrq> :D
<qrq> W sensie
<qrq> Działa :D
<abbus> kurde nei wiem co jest grane ale caly czas mi sie wiesza transmission
<m477> Witam Doktorze Lisu, jak się Panu dziś spało? :-)
<qrq> Transmission ma to do siebie że czasami łapie dziwne zwiechy :D
<qrq> I obciąża procesor na 100%
<abbus> no tylko za kazdym razem jak od 5 minut go odpalam to nic nei moge zrobic bo sie wiesza
<abbus> najchetniej to bym wymusil wersje 2.2.2 bo mi taka jest potrzebna a nie najnowsza a cos nei chec zaladowac starej wersji
<qrq> Jak nie pobierasz nic ważnego w trakcie...
<qrq> To wywal folder .transmission
<qrq> :D
<qrq> A jak to nic nie da no to downgrade
<qrq> abbus Nie lepiej µTorrent?
<abbus> nier
<abbus> nie*
<qrq> abbus Dlaczego? :)
<abbus> ktorrent jest na konsole?
<abbus> czy graficzny?
<qrq> Zapewne graficzny
<qrq> w KDE
<abbus> gnome mam
<qrq> No to µTorrent :D
<qrq> Czemu Ci on nie pasi? :D
<abbus>  a ten znak zapytania to znaczy ze co?
<abbus> mam sobie wstawic jakas literke? :P
<qrq> Dlaczego Ci nie odpowiada
<abbus> rTorrent mi nie pasuje bo nie chce mi sie pieprzyc z ziarnami
<qrq> Nierozumiem
<Wilku> Czyżby Wizard zaczął się wstydzić swojego cloaka?
<qrq> Znacie może jakieś w miarę sprawne amerykańskie proxy?
<qrq> Tylko nie na Torach :D
<Wilku> *****, ********** Shellmix, znowu to ***** się rozłączyło -.-
<Wilku> qrq: [10:03:49] <lambadabot>  http://www.webdico.com/blue/
<qrq> Wogóle to jest farsa żeby takie serwisy jak Spotify i Last-Fm były płatne w Polsce a w US za darmo :D
<qrq> Wilku Dziękuję
<Wilku> Itam, wystarczyło wpisać w Google :>
<jacekowski> qrq: czemu?
<jacekowski> qrq: wolny rynek
<jacekowski> qrq: a poza tym, jest za darmo
<jacekowski> qrq: tylko radio platne
<qrq> jacekowski Bo zaraz załącze sobie proxy i będę miał za darmo
<jacekowski> w polsce im sie nie oplaca
<jacekowski> bo z reklam nie maja tyle zyskow
<Wilku> Tak samo Google Music
<Wilku> Only USA
<qrq> Nie będąc w USA
<qrq> Narazie jestem w Burkina Faso :D
<jacekowski> a po cholere
<jacekowski> tam murzyni sa
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na lagos, tam mi laptopa ukradli
<Wilku> :D
<qrq> jacekowski Wolę nie myśleć do czego go teraz używają
<qrq> Zapewne siedzą na redtubie i oglądają polskie porno :D
<Wilku> Słuchają Makumba na last fm
<qrq> Ale kłamcy :D
<qrq> Unlimited  - $4.99/month
<qrq> A wcześniej pisało że za darmo :D
<qrq> Było napisane :)
<qrq> http://www.spotify.com/us/herbalessences/
<qrq> ha ha ha :D
<qrq> Fucking marketing :D
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bdeizHM9OU&fmt=18
<Foxik> siema
<gjm> cześć
<Foxik> mam taką sprawę, komp pracuje  i nagle się zacina, nic nie można zrobić myszką, klawiaturą pozostaje tylko reset, szlak juz mnie trafaia bo właśnie poszła się <piiii> moja najlepsza sygnaturka w gimpie, rozpacz
<gjm> fajnie
<Foxik> gjm, wiem
<gjm> tylko skąd mamy wiedzieć co jest nie tak?
<Foxik> logi nic dziwnego nie pokazuja
<gjm> no to ja nic nie poradzę
<Foxik> w logach jest zapis, że temperatura procesora jest ok i przerwa ---- potem juz jest nastepne włączenie
<gjm> to wcale nie musi być temperatura
<Foxik> ale nie chodzi mi o to ze cos sie grzeje tylko pisze ze temperatura jest w normie
<Foxik> możliwe, że np ramy nie wyrabiają?
<gjm> przeleć je memtestem
<gjm> to się dowiesz
<Foxik> a memtest pokaze mi, że np nie wystarcza pamiecie?
<gjm> nie
<Foxik> no własnie
<gjm> memtest pokaże czy z ram wszystko w porządku
<gjm> od tego masz htopa
<gjm> topa
<gjm> cokolwiek
<Foxik> mam zainstalowane KDE tylko z 512 ram
<Foxik> czy to przez to mi tak tnie?
<gjm> kde, eeeh
<Foxik> możliwe?
<gjm> ale jak ścina
<gjm> zwiecha na amen?
<gjm> do tty możesz wejść?
<Foxik> no
<Foxik> nie
<Foxik> klawiatura i myszka nie odpowiadaja
<gjm> to odpal sobie htop
<Foxik> co to?
<gjm> monitor systemu
<gjm> tak żebyś go widział
<gjm> i pracuj
<Foxik> chciałbym to kde wywalic w ..... ale zadne polecenie nie działa
<gjm> gdzieś było w necie jak wywalić kde
<Foxik> szukałem 2 dni ale i tak nic
<gjm> ja tam kde nie stawiałem więc nie wiem ;>
<Foxik> hehe
<Foxik> no
<Foxik> nic nie mam włączone tylko konsole i xczat a źre mi 3/5 pamięci
<gjm> tzn. ile na ile?
<gjm> + ile masz swapu?
<Foxik> 300/494
<gjm> no to normalne
<Foxik> 14/508 swp
<gjm> imo kup sobie drugie 512 conajmniej
<Foxik> a to jest przez ramy?
<Foxik> czy kupic sobie tak zeby mieć
<gjm> wątpię że przez ramy, ale przyda ci się jak masz dalej zamiar używać takich wm'ów
<jacekowski> KDE dziala spokojnie na 258
<jacekowski> 256
<Foxik> no właśnie wolałbym teraz ni nie kupować bo pod koniec tego albo na poczatku nastepnego roku bedzie nowy komp
<jacekowski> a kiedys dzialalo mi na 32M
<jacekowski> ale to kde 2
<gjm> jacekowski: no właśnie ;>
<jacekowski> a kde jest akurat lzejsze od gnome
<jacekowski> ale kde 3.5 dzialalo spokojnie na 256
<Foxik> kde 4 tez?
<Foxik> o gnoma 2
<gjm> jacekowski: ale jak mu żre 300 ileś
<gjm> z pustego i salomon nie naleje
<gjm> jak się ma kupę bloatu odpalonego to się nie dziwię
<jacekowski> kde ma preloada
<jacekowski> i jak jest ram wolny to laduje
<jacekowski> wiec takie pomiary nie sa do konca wiarygodne
<Foxik> sporo zadne polecenie nie pozwala usunac kde z kompa, opyla mi sie robic to przez synaptica
<Trojanin> Foxik: sudo apt-get remove kde*
<Trojanin> ja tak dałem, usunęło całe
<Foxik> o Trojanin, thx ostatnio jak to wpisałem to nic sie nie działo a teraz idzie, wtf :*
<Foxik> dzięki musze kończyć bo ide grac w nagre jaka jest haxball.com, a nie chce miec lagów :P
<gjm> mają te problemy
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, co tam slychac?
<SimonPHOENIX> w tym swiecie...
<SimonPHOENIX> pijackim
<gjm> ja słyszę czajnik
<gjm> woda się zagotowała
<Foxik> bez kde zużycie pamieci to jest 200/500 więc chyba jest rożnica
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwUHrK0nLiM&fmt=18
<Foxik> ej mam małe pytanka: 1. jak zmienić ekran wczytywania Kubuntu na ubuntu?
<Foxik> jak juz nie mam kde
<firemark> znajac zycie musisz zrobic format ;p
<Wizard> Foxik, nie musisz robić żadnego formata
<Wizard> są paczki ubuntu-artwork, czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> one mają w zależnościach te ze splashami
<Wizard> nie chce mi się sprawdzać
<Foxik> aha to akurat mój najmniejszy problem
<Foxik> a teraz cos z innej beczki, moj ubuntu odpala sie tylko w Ub. (tr. bezp.)i Klas. Ubun. (bez efektów) a reszta sesji to grób, mogiła musze czekac, czekac a i tak mam tylko na ekranie tapete
<BlessJah> ram
<Foxik> za mało?
<Foxik> bo mam tylko 512
<ntat> Foxik, to nie o ram chodzi
<ntat> mam tak samo
<ntat> ja bym obstawiał kartę graficzną
<BlessJah> ntat: mialem tak samo jak ram zezarlo
<ntat> ja mam 1024 i dokładnie takie same efekty, jak Foxik
<ntat> już od dawna siedzę na Klasycznym Ubuntu;)
<Foxik> <BlessJah>, w jakim sensie zezało
<BlessJah> zabraklo pamieci
<BlessJah> za malo bylo
<BlessJah> 256 na livecd bodaj
<ntat> zawsze można logi przejrzeć, co się dzieje
<scx> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> scx: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 7 minutes, and 1 second ago: <jacekowski> wiec takie pomiary nie sa do konca wiarygodne
<scx> Dzien dobry
<scx> Poszukuje ekstremalnie taniego routera ktory przekaze sygnal WiFi dalej po kablu
<scx> -(WiFi g)-> router -> ethernet 10 Mbits
<foreste> czesc
<scx> Do uzytkownikow bluetooth: macie zainstalowane gnome-bluetooth czy bluez-gnome?
<BlessJah> blueman chyba mam
<scx> BlessJah: a masz uruchomione sdpd i hcid?
<BlessJah> mam archa
<scx> nie wazne
<BlessJah> razem
<scx> Co masz w katalogu /etc/bluetooth/ (jakie pliki)?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nie mam kompa w poblizu
<scx> jasne
<Wizard> daga, napraw sobie klienta :]
<daga> ale jak?
<Wizard> no nie wiem, wchodzisz, wychodzisz w kółko
<daga> jestem 1 raz na tym
<daga> ok przepraszam
<daga> to moja wina
<Wizard> a, to luz
<Wizard> kuwa :/
<Wizard> z rozpędu
<Enlik> się rozpędził
<Wizard> cześć Enlik
<Enlik> hej
<termi> wkoncu ochlodzenie
<Enlik> gdzie tam
<termi> w poznaniu :P
<Wizard> termi, zadziałaj swoim termicznym nickiem i spraw, żeby tu było 20 a nie 23°C :/
<Wizard> tfu, 33
<Wizard> termometr w kuchni, na 8 piętrze, w cieniu, pokazuje 33°C :|
<Wizard> piwo przestało być chłodziwem
<Enlik> o wlasnie, piwo, może by tak
<termi> Wizard: a gdzie ty?
<Wizard> w Łodzi
<Wizard> monsun, kuźwa
<termi> u mnie jest 23 st
<termi> zachmurzone nie ma slonca :)
<Wizard> i tak za gorąco, jak dla mnie
<termi> lepsze 23 niz 32
<Enlik> ej, ale sluchajcie, cos pozytywnego
<Wizard> Kaczyński umarł?
<Enlik> chociaz komarów ani innych much tak nie ma (przynajmniej u mnie)
<Enlik> :S
<Foxik> siema
<Wizard> cześć Foxik
<Enlik> część
<Foxik> elo Wizard
<Wizard> ćżęść
<Enlik> :-)
<Foxik> da się jakoś na stałe wyłączyć campiza
<Foxik> ?>
<Wizard> ;þ
<termi> ee tam ja tam komara na oczy nie widzialem od nie wiem kiedy
<termi> :)
<Wizard> Foxik, no jasne
<Wizard> ale wtedy żegnasz się z unity
<Foxik> jakim to sposobem
<Foxik> hehe i tak ni mam :P
<Enlik> no, zdjął cegiełę ze szifta
<Wizard> w gdm wybierasz "ubuntu bez efektów"
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Foxik> ale mi chodzi o całkowite wyłączenie campiza
<Wizard> compiza
<termi> campiza :)
<Wizard> bez efektów znaczy bez compiza
<termi> przez chwile myslalem ze to literwoka ale jak 2 razy tak napisal :)
<Foxik> kurde
<Wizard> możesz go też po prostu odinstalować ;)
<Wizard> Foxik, co kurde?
<Wizard> :>
 * termi otwiera piwo
<Wizard> to nic nie daje :S
<Wizard> piję jakąś kompanię piwowarską
<Foxik> Wizard, nic kurde :P
<Wizard> DaZ, o/
<lisu> o/
<m477> lisu: o/
<tar-gz_> cześć!
<tar-gz_> Ktoś z gnome3 korzysta?
<Wizard> ja
<Wizard> u, poszedł
<gjm> Wizard: too late
<DaZ> Wizard: sup.
<DaZ> [;
<abyss> ja korzystam z tego czegos nowego co w ubuntu jest
<scx> korzysta ktos z polskiej wersji evolution?
<scx> albo ma chociaz zainstalowane?
<scx> jakie pola macie we wlasciwosciach osoby pod zakladka informacje osobiste w grupie rozne?
<BlessJah>  20:50:50 up 123 days
<Szatan> jacekowski: ping
<BlessJah> 128 wyjdzie... 1 września?
<BlessJah> :D
<unx> da się jakoś sprawdzić czy ustawienia ekranu są brane z xorg.conf?
<unx> zrobiłem sobie takiego xorga i za ciul nie chce rozdziałki ogarnąć ciągle 1024:/  http://wklej.org/id/585714/
<jacekowski> Szatan: pong
<Szatan> jacekowski: jaki klej nie przewodzi prądu?
<jacekowski> wiekszosc nie przewodzi
<jacekowski> prawie kazdy
<BlessJah> sa takie ktore przewodza
<BlessJah> zamiast lutowania :D
<jacekowski> dlatego napisalem prawie
<Szatan> jacekowski: polimerówka nie przewodzi?
<BlessJah> ej, nie chce mi sie python 2.5 zrobić
<jacekowski> nie
<Szatan> jacekowski: podziękował :)
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: po co ci 2.5?  uzywaj 2.7.
<scx> jacekowski: kiedys dawales tutaj linka do tanich komputerow ARM
<scx> po ile one byly?
<gjm> miliony monet
<Szatan> BlessJah: może CentOS będzie miał 2.5 :P
<scx> Szatan: 5.6 ma 2.4, a najnowszy z lipca 2011 (6.0) 2.6
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: symbian
<BlessJah> jest tam bodaj 2.5.4
<BlessJah> a ja chce sobie lekko łatwie i przyjemnie jeden app napisać na symbiana
<BlessJah> aj, waj, chyba nawet sdk nie mam na linuksa
<BlessJah> nie ma*
<SimonPHOENIX> jak sprawdzic kto sie logowal na ubuntu?
<SimonPHOENIX> i kied?
<BlessJah> last?
<Wizard> ło, ile nietoperzy lata
<Wizard> nie spodziewałem się, że na zwykłym blokowisku może być ich tak dużo :)
<DaZ> ja tam nie widuje >:
<DaZ> chyba, ze mieszkasz w rumunii
<DaZ> to wtedy to nie nietoperz, a komunista
<gjm> a wiecie czemu w rumunii nie ma łabędzi?
<DaZ> bo zjedli
<gjm> prawie
<gjm> rumni szybciej dopływali do chleba
<gjm> Rumuni*
<DaZ> [;
<BlessJah> gjm: studenci*
<BlessJah> studenci szybciej dopływali do chleba
<BlessJah> gjm: jak już rzucasz sucharem, to patriotycznie
<gjm> przepraszam
<BlessJah> wybaczam, ale żeby mi to bylo ostatni raz
<unx> eh jedno naprawisz, a drugie się spier...
<Wizard> unx, żysie
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> DaZ, nie mieszkam w Rumunii
<Wizard> mieszkam w Polsce, w całkiem dużym mieście
<Wizard> i dlatego sam się zdziwiłem, że na sporym blokowisku tyle ich żyje
<DaZ> tyle
<DaZ> a nie w ogóle :f
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> bo nie załapałem
<DaZ> mnie by dziwiło, że w ogóle żyją :f
<Wizard> DaZ, bo ty młody jesteś, mało o życiu wiesz
<Wizard> :)
<DaZ> za dużo
<DaZ> ale o nietoperzach to akurat mniej
<qva5> witam
<gjm> cześć
<qva5> czy ktos tutaj uzywa irssi?
<gjm> ja
<Wilku> Ja
<qva5> jakies dobre rady dla poczatkujacego?? ;)
<gjm> przeczytać manual
<Wilku> -.-
<gjm> Wilku: no co?
<qva5> dorwalem sie do tutoriala, ale info z pierwszej reki zawsze lepsze
<Wilku> Nic :D
<gjm> qva5: co dokładnie cie interesuje
<qva5> na pierwszy ogien dorwalem sie do http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
 * gjm afk
<qva5> irssi + screen chyba najbardziej mnie interesuje;)
<Wizard> no to co widzisz za problem?
<Wizard> uruchamiasz screen, odpalasz irssi, łączysz się gdzie tam chcesz, jak ci się znudzi, to odłączasz screen a irssi zostaje
<qva5> to chyba jasne, ale slyszalem opinie, ze irssi jakos najlepiej sprawdza sie ze screenem
<gjm> no ale na desktopie nie widzę sensu używania screena
<qva5> ale takie podstawy jak opalenie aplikacji pod screenem to chyba nic specjalnego;
<gjm> qva5: niby czemu?
<qva5> gjm: czemu co? irssi + screen?
<gjm> no
<qva5> lubie miec wszysto na jednym ekranie;) + przyzwyczajenie z pracy na zdalnym serwerze;)
<gjm> no chyba że tak
<gjm> qva5: polecam tmux'a
<qva5> gjm: slyszalem kilka pochlebnych opinie na temat tmux'a, ale chyba nie jestem sie w stanie zmusic na probowanie czegos nowego
<qva5> szczegolnie, ze screen w zupelnosci mi odpowiada;)
<gjm> ja tam się przekonałem
<gjm> i polecam
<qva5> + pod ubuntu jest byobu, bazujaca na screenie
<gjm> do tego to się nie mogłem przekonać
<qva5> rzucilem okiem na tmux'a, ale szczerze mowiac to brzmi i wyglada zupelnie tak samo
<gjm> qva5: screen i wiele okien?
<gjm> bo tmux to multiplekser terminala
<gjm> qva5: daj Ctrl+B+"
<Wizard> jaki skrót
<gjm> albo Ctrl+B+%
<qva5> pod screenem tez mozesz miec wiele okien
<Wizard> te emaksowe sktóty w screenie są dość wygodne
<Wizard> idę wpieprzyć kotu
<gjm> qva5: ale naraz?
<gjm> Wizard: nieee!
<qva5> "
<qva5> no na raz;D
<qva5> sprobowalem Ctrl+B+
<qva5> i nic
<gjm> coś źle musiałeś uczynić
<qva5> zatem zacznijmy od poczatku
<qva5> co to za skrot?
<gjm> dzieli okno na pół
<qva5> w tmux'ie?
<qva5> w screenie to Ctrl+a S
<qva5> albo Ctrl+a |
<Wizard> gjm, nie wiem, boi się chyba, bo bardzo wieje
<Wizard> i biega jak głupi w te i spowrotem
<gjm> Wizard: nie bij kotka
<Wizard> nie biłem
<Wizard> dałem mu "chrupki nagrodowe"
<gjm> ;)
<Wizard> na opakowaniu jest napisane "podawać w charakterze przysmaku"
<qva5> Wizard: wypasione;)
<Wizard> sprawdza się, bo jak to wyjmuję, to mu aż ogon chodzi
<DaZ> w kotach to chyba dziala na odwrot ten ogon :f
<Wizard> jak na odwrót?
<qva5> DaZ: tez tak slyszalem
<qva5> ogon chodzi == kot zdenerwowany
<qva5> moj tak ma, wtedy lepiej nie glaskac
<DaZ> moj tak czy tak gryzie tak samo
<Wizard> nie tak, jak kot ogonem zamiata, to jest zdenerwowany, albo skupia się do ataku
<DaZ> wiec wlasciwie bez roznicy :f
<Wizard> jak mu chodzi końcówka ogona, to jest zainteresowany, albo zrelaksowany
<Wizard> ale jak mojemu się daje jedzenie, które bardzo lubi, to mu ogon tak przy podstawie drży
<Wizard> nie wiem co to ma oznaczać? "nie mogę się doczekać"?
<qva5> "k#@%a daj!"
<Wizard> :D
<Wilku> xD
<qva5> dobra uciekam
<qva5> dzieki za info
<Wizard> sio!
<Wizard> psik!
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> zadziałało
<ksx4system> co mogło się zjebać przy konfiguracji DNS? sam serwer skonfigurowany prawidłowo, wstawiony w miejsce poprzedniego (ns1/ns2.domena kieruje na inne IP, serwer na starym IP wyłączony)
<Wizard> tylko na cholerę on pytał o te screeny, jak se sesji nie zostawił
<Wizard> bind?
<Wizard> zmieniałeś tylko ip we wpisie?
<unx> używa ktoś eclipsez jdk?
<Wizard> ja używałem przez pewien czas
<Wizard> aż pewnego dnia przepełnił czarę goryczy
<ksx4system> Wizard: MaraDNS 2.0.03, w panelu dostawcy domen zostało ns1/ns2.domena (bez podanych IP), a w pliku konfiguracyjnym dla domeny zmieniłem ns1/ns2.domena na inne IP
<ksx4system> wiem, że teoretycznie powinienem odczekać 24h ale swego czasu to działało z kopa, jakoś w granicach 10min
<unx> Wizard: miałeśmoże problemy z bibliotekami SWT?
<Wizard> ksx4system, no właśnie miałem zaproponować, żeby odczekać
<Wizard> ustaw ten dns u siebie na kompie i sprawdź jak odpowiada na host ta.domena
<Wizard> czy tam nslookup ta.domena
<unx> wow ten problem co ja mam to niby wystepuje jak się ma eclipse na pltaforme x86 a jave 64 i odwrotnie, a u mnie wszystko sie zgadza
<Wizard> może się jeszcze nie spropagowało
<ksx4system> Wizard: mało wygodne, 24h+ bez Jabbera... odpytywałem digiem/nslookupem
<Wizard> unx, omijam swt jak stadion ŁKS podczas derbów
<ksx4system> do tego jedna z domen na jednym z kompów w domu się wczytuje, o dziwo nie z cache
<Wizard> unx, chodzi ci o problemy z swt tym, co eclipse używa, czy coś piszesz z swt?
<unx> Wizard: on w ogóle nie chce wystartować
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> coś wypluwa?
<unx> bylo ok, pare restartów później
<unx> juz nie jest ok
<unx> http://wklej.org/id/585805/    log
<unx> a pod konsolą coś takiego http://wklej.org/id/585808/
<Wizard> unx, cóż, wyjątek z jni
<Wizard> a to xulrunner-2.0 to można doinstalować, albo oszukać
<unx> Wizard: naprowadźmnie jakoś bardziej łopatologicznie:)
<Wizard> unx, sprawdzałeś, czy masz gdzieś plik /usr/lib/eclipse/debian-swt/libswt-gtk-3659.so
<Wizard> (boże, jak ja nienawidzę eclipse)
<Wizard> tylko tak raz raz
<Wizard> bo mi jeszcze ostatnie autko w stunt gp zostało do odkrycia :D
<unx> nie mam:)
<qermit> Wizard: to jak bedziesz w srode na piwie?
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> wtorek
<BlessJah> Wizard: o, tez w stunt gp gralem
<BlessJah> o ile nie myle tytulow
<BlessJah> Wizard: zdalnie sterowane modele na torze, ladowane co kilka okrazen na pomoscie przed meta?
<Wilku> BlessJah: Tak
<Wilku> Świetna gra :D
<Wizard> qermit, wtorek mam zarezerwowany
<Wizard> od rana do wieczora
<Wizard> nie ma mnie dla nikogo
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> unx, no to jak to, skąd ty tego eclipse wziąłeś?
<BlessJah> Wizard: to co sam zamierzasz od rana do wieczora robic???
<BlessJah> erm, nie
<BlessJah> nie chce wiedziec
<Wizard> nie sam
<Wizard> moja żona wraca
<Wizard> BlessJah, zgadza się
<Wizard> BlessJah, ale ja nie ładuję baterii, sama się doładowuje, jak się beczki kręci
<BlessJah> o, tego nie wiedzialem
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> zreszta dosyc pozno odkrylem klawisz do akrobacji
<Wizard> tak to jest, jak się gry z torrenta ściąga
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> dobra, idę pograć
<BlessJah> nie mam z torrenta
<BlessJah> w te gralem jeszcze za czasow plyt cd kopiowanych od kolegow
<unx> Wizard: z repo:)
<BlessJah> internetu nawet nie bylo
<BlessJah> a juz bylo piractwo
<qermit> Wizard: :(
<qermit> nawet wieczorem?
 * mati75 
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> mati75: po co to robisz?
<mati75> BlessJah: z automatu
<mati75> idzie
<BlessJah> po co?
<mati75> z nudów kiedyś naklepałem kod
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<mati75> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Axiomtek-eBOX510-Z510-1-1GHz-Pico-ITX-mini-Fanless-PC-/200435726833?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item2eaae679f1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rf6vsl> (at www.ebay.com)
<mati75> fajna zabaweczka tylko jakby nie ta cena
<Wizard> łe
<Wizard> wolę swoją pandę
<ksx4system> Wizard: rację waść miałeś, poczekałem i już działa :)
<Wizard> ;-)
<Wizard> m477, do sesji się ucz, a nie na ircu siedzisz :]
<m477> Wizard: jakiej sesji? :>
<Wizard> no, poprawkowej
<m477> a czemu mialbym miec?
<Wizard> no, każdy student ma
<m477> a skad ta pewnosc ze jestem studentem :P
<Wizard> ds3.agh.edu.pl?
<m477> ;D
<m477> Wizard: sesje mam zdana o/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-28
<scx> Jak nazywa sie program do zmiany motywu (skorki/wygladu) aplikacjt gtk+3/GNOME 3?
<scx> how to change gtk+3 style in GNOME2?
<anemus> m477: akropol ;P
<m477> anemus: no niestety
<m477> ale tylko na wakacje
<anemus> no, bo myślałem że jakiś uj
<anemus> przeszło dekadę temu melinowałem się w hajduczku
<m477> ;]
<m477> jaki wydzial skonczyles
<anemus> wtedy to było wfitj
<anemus> teraz to zdaje się inaczej nazywa
<m477> ta FiIS
<m477> informatyke konczyles?
<m477> pewnie
<anemus> wtedy tam nie było informatyki ;>
<m477> no jakos od niedawna jest
<scx> Co lepiej wziac pod Linuksa:
<scx> sprzet z Intel GMA HD 3000 GPU
<scx> czy Nvidia GeForce 320M
<scx> czy NVIDIA GeForce 9400M?
<m477> dlaczego katalog w ktorym jest duzo plikow otwiera sie tak dlugo np w nautilusie ?
<ksx4system> m477: bo masz powolny komputer?
<m477> nie
<m477> glownie chodzi np ze sie ikonki zdjec laduja
<m477> ew filmow
<dj_oko[opera]> ha!
<dj_oko[opera]> uname -a
<dj_oko[opera]> Interix ZAPDOS 6.1 10.0.6030.0 genuineintel Intel64_Family_6_Model_37_Stepping_5
<dj_oko[opera]> ^^
<m477> ?
<dj_oko[opera]> co wygralem? :]
<m477> za co
<dj_oko[opera]> the most awesome uname
<m477> :|
<m477> nie rozumiem zartu
<m477> :)
<lisu> o/
<macer1> mam pytanie, czy ram 1333 DDR3 2GB odpali na atomie? Bo wcześniej kupiłem kostkę 4gb ale jej nie wziął(ma jakiś durny limit na 2gb, kostka poszła do macbooka...)
<macer1> chodzi dokładniej o to czy zaakceptuje atom ram "1333" czy ich nie weźmie i trzeba szukać tych 1066
<AaaA> jak podłaczysz tylko niektore piny to zadziala ale musisz policzyc ile z nich ma byc podlaczone:) 1066/1333=0.8 czyli musisz tylko 80% pinow miec podlaczonych:)
<macer1> ale atom nie obsłuży 1333?
<AaaA> a tak serio to pamieci zwykle umieja zwalniac
<macer1> aha ok
<macer1> kde cholernie muli na 1gb ramu
<AaaA> tylko jak piszesz na atomie i pamieci to nikt nie wie o co chodzi
<AaaA> atomow jest jak psuf
<macer1> N550
<AaaA> pamieci jeszcze wiecej i ich taktowan tez
<macer1> więcej nie kupię netbooka. na te gówniane atomy nawet linuks nie wiele pomoże...
<AaaA> hmmm
<AaaA> zalezy to czego potrzebujesz
<AaaA> u mnie jako podrozny komputerek sprawia sie dobrze
<AaaA> kwestia oczekiwan
<macer1> posiadam asusa 1015PN
<macer1> 1GB ramu
<macer1> atom n550
<macer1> nvidia ion 2 optimus intel integra
<AaaA> do tego zeby uzywac programu poczowego przegladarki i jakiejs prostej aplikacji to mi 1005PE mi starcza
<macer1> po premierze Windows 8 pewnie się zacznie się wysyp nowych komputerków na ARM'ach które wyprą te gówniane Atomy
<AaaA> ale te atomy sa dosc wydajne
<AaaA> u mnie waskim gardlem jest za to chipset
<macer1> eee pad transformer jest genialny, arm ,tablet + stacja netbookująca
<AaaA> tyko drogi
<macer1> :/
<macer1> netbooki są po prostu niewygodne w użyciu i wolne, będą powoli wypierane przez tablety
<AaaA> nie zgodze sie;)
<AaaA> wez napisz palcem dluzszy tekst:)
<AaaA> klawiatura tak szybko sie nie podda
<macer1> ale ten transformer
<macer1> ma stacje netbookującą
<AaaA> i nos wszytko ze soba:)
<macer1> tzn nosisz jako netbook
<macer1> jak chcesz to oddzielasz
<AaaA> nie jestem w stanie przewidziec kiedy bede potrzebowal klawiatury:)
<AaaA> musialbym targac caly zestaw
<macer1> dobrze, nawet jak tablety tak szybko nie zdobędą popularności to po wyjściu windows 8 prawdopodbnie zacznie się w netbookach pojawiać arm
<macer1> ten mój gówniany netbook nawet 3g nie ma
<AaaA> jakis czas temu brak 3g uwazalem za wade:) teraz mysle ze to zaleta:)
<macer1> bo żyjemy w kraju gdzie wszędzie jest wifi :D?
<AaaA> poza tym kupujac mogles wybrac taki z 3g
<AaaA> nie
<AaaA> bo lepiej jest miec przenosny router 3g
<macer1> o_O ruter mam ze sobą nosić?
<AaaA> jedno urzadzenie i jeden abonament/usluga a kika urzadzen
<AaaA> taki nieduzy na baterie
<AaaA> u mnie sie swietnie sprawdza huavei e585
<AaaA> huawei
<macer1> tego netbooka i tak już nigdzie nie biorę ze sobą. biorę zawsze swoją 13" w pełni funkcjonalną :)
<AaaA> no to sie go pozbadz:)
<AaaA> i problem z glowy
<macer1> ale pewnie jest teraz mało wart
<AaaA> mozliwe
<AaaA> mniej wiecej taki jak twoj to kosztuje nowy okolo tysiaca
<macer1> jak kupowałem 1500
<AaaA> to teraz tyle kosztuje wersja z 2gb i duzym dyskiem
<AaaA> swoja droga to dziwny ten kompter jest
<AaaA> jakos duzo pradu ciagnie
<AaaA> aaa bo to ion2;)
<AaaA> dlatego trzyma do 5h
<macer1> prawie 3 godziny bateri na nvidii ;)
<macer1> pod linuksem
<AaaA> ion1 sa nieco bardziej oszczedne
<AaaA> ale mniej wydajne
<macer1> mam iona1 a macbooku :D
<macer1> 9400M
<AaaA> calkiem do niczego ten sprzet;) ani notbook ani wydajnosc:)
<macer1> ale który?
<AaaA> znaczy ani netbook ani wydajny
<AaaA> 1015
<macer1> no właśnie
<macer1> raz podłaczyłem w TV i grałem w tux kart xD
<macer1> chyba sobie wgram meego
<AaaA> mi ten 1005 mimo tego ze ma 1.5 roku dalej wytrzymuje 6h na baterii jak jest wifi wlaczone
<macer1> bo ta chakra z kde  cholernie muli
<AaaA> co prawda nei ma iona ale nie uzywam go do multimediow
<AaaA> przez chwile mialem 1205 z ionem1 to sie strasznie grzal
<AaaA> ale ion2 sie grzeje jeszcze bardziej
<macer1> no
<AaaA> czytaj wiecej pradu z baterii idzie na grzanie:)
<AaaA> tak na prawde wszystko zalezy czego oczekujesz:)
<macer1> netbook ni to szybkie,wygodne,długi czas na bateri
<AaaA> no to akurat nie trafiles:) dla mnie 1015 to jak "moj pierwszy komputer"
<AaaA> ma robic wszystko i byc tani
<AaaA> niestety jak cos ma byc do grania to baterii nie oszczedza
<AaaA> :)
<macer1> oszczędza
<macer1> armów nie widziałeś xD
<AaaA> mam jakiegos arma w telefonie i jedyne co jest lepsze to to ze przy nie uzywaniu akceleracji 3d rzeczywiscie to nie ciagnie pradu
<AaaA> ale pewnie kiedys nvidia do tego tez dojdzie
<AaaA> ;)
<macer1> nvidia już do tego doszła
<macer1> nvidia tegra
<macer1> ;)
<macer1> x86 umiera. powoli, ale umiera
<AaaA> mozliwe;)
<AaaA> mainfreame tez mialy wymrzec;)
<AaaA> a sie na nowo odradzaja;)
<macer1> a cóż to
<tar-gz> o/
<macer1> cóż to ten mainfreame?
<macer1> jakiś super komputer?
<AaaA> to taki cloud computing wymyslony dziesiat  lat temu
<AaaA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainframe_computer
<macer1> tar-gz "co znaczy to 'o/'" bo jakoś nie rozumiem :P?
<tar-gz> łapa w górę.
<AaaA> heil
<tar-gz> Jak tworzyło się w ubuntu plik xorg.conf?
<macer1> na nvidii?
<macer1> AaaA - WTF?
<macer1> * Nadeszło żądanie CTCP VERSION od użytkownika AaaA
<AaaA> nawet nie mozna kogos pomacac
<AaaA> :))))))
<tar-gz> macer1: nie
<macer1> a jaka karta?
<tar-gz> chce z x'ów stworzyć xorg.conf samemu automatycznie
<macer1> X -configure
<tar-gz> sterowniki mam wolne jakieś czysty system po instalacji nie startuje
<tar-gz> o własnie
<macer1> Ale mi to nigdy nie działało xD
<tar-gz> dalej nie działa...
<macer1> ale co nie działa
<macer1> ?
<tar-gz> xorg
<macer1> nie odpala?
<tar-gz> niet.
<macer1> może coś więcej, dystro, wersja...
<macer1> jaki błąd wywala
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/585916/
<tar-gz> Trzeba to przepisać z PC więc chwile to zajmuje. Jeszcze Kaca mam
<macer1> jaka karta?
<macer1> i sterownik
<tar-gz> Nie mam sterownika. Domyślnie mam władowane to co  w ubuntu jest.
<macer1> ale jaka karta
<tar-gz> Dopiero co system zainstalowałem- Geforce 6
<macer1> wklej.org/id/585917/
<macer1> spróbuj tego
<tar-gz> geforce 6
<macer1> no geforce6
<macer1> czekaj. pytałem nvidia powiedziałes nie a teraz mówisz geforce 6?
<macer1> nvidia geforce 6?
<tar-gz> ta
<tar-gz> twój sposób też nie pomaga
<macer1> ale czemu nie powiedziałeś że masz nvidie
<macer1> pytałem czy nvidia
<macer1> mówileś nie
<tar-gz> i też pisalem, że mam kaca
<macer1> aaa
<macer1> to wszystko wyjaśnia
<macer1> spróbuj jeszcze
<macer1> nvidia-xconfig
<macer1> jak masz drivery od nvidii
<tar-gz> noveau
<macer1> a która wersja ubuntu?
<tar-gz> 10.10
<tar-gz> brb
<[M]> bry
<tar-gz> jestem
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> też chcę z wami pograć w ping ponga :)
<macer1> jak się w to gra?
<macer1> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> oo, on jest botem
<macer1> Przekliniak: jesteś botem?
<macer1> o_O
<tar-gz> Czego ich wywala?
<qermit> tar-gz: netsplit - zobacz info od martinp
<Trojanin> tar-gz: 12:35:27[Freenode] -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi folks. In preparation for some maintenance, we need to do a bit of re-hubbing. This is going to basically involve nearly all of EU splitting from US -  so it's going to be noisy. Sorry for the inconvenience, and I'll send another message when we're done.
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> znaczy mnie nie ma w +64 more :D
<macer1> ping
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> ladne netsplity szaleja
<Kwpolska> macer1: \o/
<macer1> cześć kwpolska :P
<Przem> czesc "sh install.sh install.sh: 13: Syntax error: "(" unexpected " co to za error?
<macer1> spróbuj bashem
<macer1> bład w kodzie
<Przem> bash nie ma error dzieki
<monotonia> witam, zmieniałam skórki do okien w xfce i mi padło. Gdzie znaleźć plik z ustawieniami i jak go zmienić?
<scx> re
<firemark> em: prosimy o ciszę
<kamil_> siema
<kamil_> 10gb na debiana wystarczy? bez /home/
<Kwpolska> kamil_: zalezy
<Kwpolska> kamil_: jesli zechcesz zainstalowac wszystkie mozliwe pakiety, to nie
<kamil_> ja wiem... raczej system+gnome
<kamil_> moze jakas dodatkowa przegladarka
<Kwpolska> kamil_: powinno wystarczyc.
<kamil_> Kwpolska: kde chyba ciut wiecej zajmuje, prawda?
<DaZ> nieduzo.
<DaZ> i zawsze mozesz sobie po prostu nie postawic paru pakietow.
<firemark> 15gb spokojnie wystarcza przy kazdym distro
<DaZ> jup
<DaZ> nawet tona cacheow sie miesci
<kamil_> a te wszystkie windowsy mieszcza sie na 10 albo 15gb? chce postawic partycje wymienna - do ogladania roznych systemow;p
<Ashiren24> siodemka raczej nie
<DaZ> na 10 niebardzo
<Ashiren24> na starcie kilkanascie gb zzera
<DaZ> na 15 chyba postawilem 7 kiedys i jakos malo miejsca straszie bylo [;
<Kwpolska> kamil_: 10gb to najwyzej xp, ale byloby ciezko
<Kwpolska> kamil_: ja mam bardzio podsawowy 7 w 12gb, ale zazwyczaj tak sie nie da
<DaZ> 2k3 tez sie miesci <:
<DaZ> kiedys jakies ludziki pociely viste, ze miescila sie na 1cd
<DaZ> wiec jak sie uprzesz to wszystko postawisz, ale wyniki beda rozne [;
<kamil_> heh.... na windowsie nic nie ma po instalacji, tylko jeszcze trzeba sobie doinstalowywac i tyle zajmuje... xp chyba na mniej niz 10gb kiedys mialem
<Kwpolska> em: napraw se klienta
<DaZ> on, ona jest z zapadu generalnie chyba
<DaZ> wiec nie wiem czy naprawi [;
<dj_oko[opera]> miota nim jak szatan
<DaZ> jup
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> `g test1
<Przekliniak> lisu: Test 1 Studios - Web Design And Application Development: <http://www.test1studios.com/>
<lisu> it works :]
<anemus> ale tu dziś przeciąg...
<Vorbis^> ą wtyczke co chciałem wyciągłem
<Vorbis^> -.-
<Vorbis^> asd
<Vorbis^> złe okienko
<Vorbis^> :X
<Wizard> Vorbis^, wygrałeś?
<Vorbis^> co?
<qermit> Wizard: czyli mówisz że wieczorem we wtorek też nie bedziesz miał czasu na piwo
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> niestety nie :<
<Wizard> http://roflcopter.pl/5262
<firemark>  hm
<firemark> będę częściej czytał bash.org jednak
<firemark> <cabooserwar> usr/bin/Laden: command not found
<Wilczek> wilku@Acer:~$ sudo rm -v /bin/laden
<Wilczek> usunięty `/bin/laden'
<Wilczek> :D
<Wizard> mati@puderniczka:~$ touch /dupy
<Wizard> touch: nie można dotknąć `/dupy': Brak dostępu
<Wizard> mati@puderniczka:~$ man woman
<Wizard> No manual entry for woman
<Wizard> boże, jak ja nienawidzę udeva i u*
<qermit> buntu
<Wizard> tak, qermit
<Wizard> a świnki latają
<termi> kufa jakis pedziu do mnie wydzwania caly dzien z zastrzezonego nie zdazam nigdy odebrac
<termi> :)
<termi> i jak tu ooddzwonic do takiego
<julek> czesc
<termi> csezc
<julek> ja nie odbieram zastrzezonych dla zasady
<termi> ja tez nie ale widze ze ktos caly dzien wydzwania
<julek> bo z doswiadczenia wiem, ze to jakas reklama nowej oferty albo policja
<termi> w niedziele raczej nie
<julek> jak ktos chce, zeby oddzwaniac to niech nie dzwoni z zastrzezonego
<julek> nie badz taki nadgorliwy;)
<termi> no tak ale mnie tez czasem zdaza sie zapomniec przestawic z zastrzezonego na  widoczny numer
<termi> :)
<termi> i ktos moze sobie sprawy nie zdawac :) ze ma zastrzezony :)
<termi> doba kij tam :)
<julek> termi: i czy winisz wtedy druga strone, ze nie oddzwania?;)
<termi> tak zawsze winna jest druga strona ;)
<termi> tak z zasady :)
<Wizard> zawsze winne są obie strony
<Wizard> znaczy żona i teściowa
<qermit> termi: ja mam w play i włączyłem sobie blokowanie połączeń z zastrzeżonych
<Wizard> ja mam w erze i też sobie włączyłem
<qermit> super opcja
<Wizard> taki spokój nagle się zrobił
<qermit> ludzie potem takie oczy robią - uaaa jakiś ważny człowiek
<Wizard> w erze mi powiedzieli, że odtwarza się im komunikat, że użytkownik nie życzy sobie takich połączeć
<Wizard> dobra, reboot
<Wizard> bbl
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> fajna ta gra w pingponga :D
<macer1> co przekliniak jeszcze potrafi?
<Kwpolska> macer1: `g, chyba `translate
<macer1> `g
<Przekliniak> macer1: No matches found.
<kw___> przekliniak: help
<Przekliniak> kw___: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<kw___> `list
<Przekliniak> kw___: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<kw___> `list google
<Przekliniak> kw___: cache, calc, google, lucky, phonebook, and translate
<macer1> `badworkds
<kw___> `calc 2 + 2
<macer1> `badwords
<Przekliniak> kw___: 2 + 2 = 4
<kw___> o, poprawione.
<macer1> `calc 2**8
<Przekliniak> macer1: 2 ** 8 = 256
<macer1> sweet :)
<kw___> `translate en pl derpy hooves
<Przekliniak> kw___: derpy kopyta
<macer1> :D
<kw___> fail...
<Trojanin> fajne ;)
<kw___> `translate en pl rainbow dash
<Przekliniak> kw___: rainbow dash
<kw___> google to debil
<Trojanin> to swoją drogą
<kw___> `list
<Przekliniak> kw___: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<kw___> jeszce jest `seen
<macer1> `translate fr pl pile
<Przekliniak> macer1: stos
<macer1> `list
<Przekliniak> macer1: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<Enlik> ludzie, to, jeszcze ten nick z kreskami wyglada gorzej niż spam
<Kwpolska> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Kwpolska> Enlik: mnie prze--
<Kwpolska> `list
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<Kwpolska> oh crap.  przekliniak mnie lubi.
<macer1> czemu?
<gjm> `g przekliniak
<Przekliniak> gjm: Miś Przekliniak - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ygxRskkAA>
<macer1> lol
<gjm> ;)
<macer1> najnowsze niusy!
<macer1> `rss http://omgubuntu.co.uk/rss 2
<Przekliniak> macer1: SlowMoVideo Creates Beautiful Slowed Down Videos in Linux <http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/41xMtQTr22w/> || Faience: A Complete GNOME Shell Theme From The Creator of Faenza <http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_NM-FIjBtw8/>
<gjm> dobra
<gjm> nie bawić się
<macer1> O cp chodziło kwpolsce że przekliniak go lubi?
<macer1> *co
<Enlik> Przekliniak go ignorował, pewnie nie bez powodu :)
<macer1> mnie słucha.
<gjm> o, Enik
<Enlik> rób 100 poleceń dziennie, to się skończy dzień dobroci
<Enlik> o, gm
<gjm> Enlik*
<Enlik> :)
<gjm> Enlik: typo ;<
<Enlik> ano
<macer1> cóż to za bot jest?
<Enlik> cóż to za pytanie jest?
<macer1> no
<macer1> wersja, nazwa
<macer1> Supybot :>
<macer1> Supybot 0.83.4.1 :>
<macer1> też sobię kiedyś postawie bota :D
<gjm> na czole
<firemark> Spermbot
<[M]> macer1 zawitał? :O
<macer1> :O?
<[M]> ostatnim razem go widziałem jak go karałem ripostą cietą
<macer1> -_-
<[M]> czyli z ponad rok temu
<[M]> w tedy do gimnazjum miał iść czy cuś...
<macer1> i co z tego?
<Matan[M]> macer1: strzeliłeś dziecięcego bulwersa i polazłeś z kanału hłehłehłe
<macer1> oj tam
<macer1> czepiasz się starych czasów :D
<Matan[M]> do teraz pamiętam ten twój "mega pojazd"
<gjm> fajnie
<Matan[M]> "Matan jesteś głupi jak szatan"
<Enlik> dajcie sobie po pyszczku
<macer1> "Matan jesteś głupi jak szatan" - ja tego nie mówiłem
<Matan[M]> Enlik: na dzieci ręki nie podniosę
<Matan[M]> mam zasady ;)
<Matan[M]> macer1: a loga ci znaleźć?
<Enlik> mialem co innego na mysli :)
<macer1> Dobra, Matan, daj spokój.
<gjm> bijcie się, będzie fajnie
<Matan[M]> Enlik: te "co innego" też nie ;D
<gjm> jak się wymuszało żeby program odpalał się po angielsku przy polkim locale?
<mati75> setlocale=en_US
<gjm> i dupa
<jacekowski> to nie jest angielski
<jacekowski> export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8
<jacekowski> i potem program odpalasz
<jacekowski> w tej samej konsoli
<jacekowski> setlocale nie zadziala to raz
<jacekowski> dwa en_US to nie jest angielski
<gjm> trzy że to też nie działa
<jacekowski> a to piszesz w konsoli
<jacekowski> i potem odpalasz program w tej samej konsoli?
<jacekowski> czyli export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8 ; program
<jacekowski> i czy masz zainstalowane angielskie locale?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> en_GB.utf8 jest w locale -a
<gjm> US też
<gjm> z resztą
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> locale libcowe nie maja tu nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> czy masz locale do samego programu?
<qva5> sprobuj export LANGUAGE=pl_PL:pl
<jacekowski> ehh
<qva5> tylko ustaw odpowiedni jezyk
<qva5> powinno zadzialac
<qva5> np. export LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<gjm> też dupa
<qva5> sprawdz zmienne srodowiskowe
<qva5> env | grep pl
<qva5> powinno pokazac co jeszcze wskzuje na polski
<gjm> gjm@acer:~$ env | grep pl
<gjm> GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT=pl
<gjm> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<gjm> GDM_LANG=pl_PL.utf8
<qva5> a 'locale | grep pl'
<gjm> gjm@acer:~$ locale | grep pl
<gjm> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<qva5> w takim razie sprobuj zmienic LANG na np. en_US.UTF-8
<gjm> dobra, olać to
<gjm> nie będę grzebał dla jednego programu
<qva5> nie zadzialalo dla LANG?
<gjm> nie
<qva5> hmmm.... dziwne
<jacekowski> LC_ALL samo wystarczy
<jacekowski> gjm: co to za aplikacja?
<gjm> jacekowski: cplay
<gjm> albo jakoś wyeliminować krzeczenie
<gjm> krzaczenie*
<Enlik> LANG=C dupa -a -b -c
<jacekowski> gjm: jakie krzaczenie?
<gjm> jacekowski: mam listę plików, jest katalog 'Różne'
<jacekowski> to nie problem z localami
<jacekowski> tzn. nie taki problem
<gjm> Enlik: dla cplay'a bangla
<gjm> jacekowski: to co mogę zrobić?
<Enlik> :>
<jacekowski> zrob export LC_ALL=pl_PL.iso88592
<Enlik> qrq: nie IRC-uj z roota, bo Ci się włamio
<jacekowski> i sprawdz
<gjm> to samo
<jacekowski> to w sumie nic z tym nie zrobisz
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj polskich znakow
<jacekowski> nic tego nie lubi
<aiteip> witam
<Enlik> dzień dobry wieczór
 * Enlik mocp
<gjm> no trudno
<aiteip> przyznajcie sie, komu koncza sie juz w krotce wakacje?
<gjm> tobie
<qermit> aiteip: dzieciom neło
<aiteip> jacy niektorzy drazliwi widze;p
<qva5> \quit
<anemus> Laptop linux friendly?
<anemus> do 3k
<Wizard> :S
<Enlik> Wizardzie?
<Wizard> ja mam takiego małego laptoka, eepc mt101
<Wizard> wszystko działa
<Wizard> albo prawie wszystko, nie używałem nigdy czytnika kart
<Enlik> e, to chyba powinno działać
 * Enlik zastanawia się, czy „chyba powinno” jest poprawne
<Wizard> i na rabocie mam asusa jakiegoś "z górnej półki", tam też jest ok
<Wizard> pleonazm
<gjm> acer 5738gz, kosztuje poniżej 2k, działa wszystko
<Enlik> :(
<Enlik> ale samo „powinno” nie wyrażałoby dostatecznie wątpliwości
<anemus> u mnie parę ficzerów nie działa, a ma być full kompatybilny
<anemus> dlatego pytam
<Enlik> troszkę zależnie od interpretacji, na moje oko
<gjm> no u mnie działa
<anemus> proszę markę i model
<qva5> zauwazylem, ze im starszy laptop tym wiecej rzeczy dziala;)
<qva5> na poczatku zawsze jest problem ze sprzetem
<qva5> potem sterowniki nadganiaja i jest ok
<gjm> hdmi, czytnik, przyciski, drajwery
<gjm> wszystko działa
<gjm> oob
<qva5> z wlasnego doswiadczenia radze dwa razy sprawdzic karte graficzna
<Enlik> ugh, brzmi ciężko, by znaleźć regułę, ale może jakaś jest
<qva5> ja nacialem sie na nvidia z obsluga optimus technology (pod windowsem dziala wszystko ok)
<qva5> na szczescie nie tylko ja mialem taki problem i teraz bumblebee czesciowo go rozwiazuje
<qva5> dobra, uciekam
<anemus> o bamblee, warto sprawdzić jakie dziadostwo wspiera
<Wizard> w tym asusie pracowym mam nvidię z optimus
<Wizard> z nuwo działa bez zarzutu
<qermit> kto jest z Lodzi?
<Wizard> ja
<qermit> Wizard: ciebie nie kocham
<Wizard> tecnicznie rzecz biorąc
<Wizard> qermit, nie widziałem się z żoną od miesiąca, no spróbuj chociaż zrozumieć
<qermit> Wizard: nie no rozumiem
<Wizard> qermit, to dobrze
<qermit> Wizard: a ile mnie nie widziałeś :P
<TheNumb> 1st!
<TheNumb> 1st?
<TheNumb> :<
<qermit> srast
 * BlessJah nadal nie rozumie: po co...?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: +5mm długości e-penisa.
<BlessJah> a na powaznie?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: serio, serio.
<BlessJah> w takim razie ide spac
<TheNumb> BlessJah: kolorowych koszmarów.
<PushUpek> dobry ;)
<macer1> dobry ;)
<PushUpek> co tu taka cisza?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-20
<zelas> witam
<zelas> wróciłem tutaj a więc nadal mam pytania:P
<zelas> zainstalowałem laptop-mode i go właczyłem ale jakby to powiedzieć efekt jest mizerny bo lapek się grzeje dość mocno;/
<DeXTeD> Zobacz poleceniem top, może go jakiś proces zżera.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<DeXTeD> dzień dobry
<wiherek> Witam, poszukujemy do pracy osób na stanowiska back-end developer i front-end developer do projektów webowych. Pełny etat, Warszawa. Proszę o kontakt na priv
<DeXTeD> Widzę, że na polskim rynku pracy jest coraz większe zapotrzebowanie na programistów, pracodawcy już nawet wystawiają ogłoszenia na forach internetowych... i piszą na IRCu :)
<DaZ> kekeke
<bastetmilo> wiherek: chyba się nie zrozumieliśmy. Powiedziałam wystaw ogłoszenie na portalu do tego przeznaczonym.
<bastetmilo> Raz jeszcze można przymknąć oko, ale bez przesady.
<bastetmilo> To nie jest tablica ogłoszeń.
<DeXTeD> To trochę pod spam podchodzi
<bastetmilo> Identyczny problem jest na forum WordPressa
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: jak tam poniedziałek?
<DeXTeD> Ale mimo to, to skuteczny sposób tutaj pisać, automatycznie odpadają windowsowe klepacze :P
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: Na razie nie jest źle, mam całkiem fajną stronkę do poskładania i jeszcze wszystko działa... Nawet poczta na netarce
<DeXTeD> A u Ciebie?
<bastetmilo> Ja właśnie zaczynam robić backend do całkiem sporej strony
<bastetmilo> i czeka mnie wymyslenie jak sortować wyniki wyszukiwania po typach postu
<DeXTeD> A jaki silniczek wyszukiwarki?
<bastetmilo> WordPressowa standardowa szukajka
<wiherek> bastetmilo: juz to zrobilem
<DeXTeD> Ostatnio tworzyłem wyszukiwarkę do mojego CMS opartą  o Zend Lucene Search
<DeXTeD> Teraz tworzę nowy CMSik na frameworku Laravel
<bastetmilo> Nie dziubie własnych rzeczy. WP mi wystarcza.
<DeXTeD> Nigdy nie bawiłem się WP od strony backendowej
<bastetmilo> Bardzo przyjemnie się pisze pod WP.
<bastetmilo> a teraz kurde muszę znaleźć makiety
<DeXTeD> dało by radę do WP dodać sklepik?
<bastetmilo> jasne
<bastetmilo> np. polska wtyczka - tradematik
<bastetmilo> ona jest płatna
<bastetmilo> Ale sa darmowe - woocommerce i e-commerce
<bastetmilo> I jak masz dużo czasu i chce Ci się, można samemu napisać taką prościzne
<DeXTeD> Biedny WP, a pierwotnie miał być prostym systemem blogowym...
<bastetmilo> Był.
<bastetmilo> I się dobrze sprawdzał.
<bastetmilo> I nadal się sprawdza. Ja mam na nim 2 blogi.
<DeXTeD> Fajniejszy jest backend do frontendu
<bastetmilo> Ja wole pisać frontend :)
<DeXTeD> Ja w pracy piszę tylko front i do tego nieszczęsna grafika
<DeXTeD> Po pracy backend :)
<DeXTeD> Jakiego edytora używasz?
<bastetmilo> Na Ubuntu mam Sublime text 2, a na maku TextMate
<DaZ> ja łebdizajnuje w pajonczku ;_;
<DaZ> ale sublime text kosztuje $60 :x
<DaZ> bogata ty.
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<DaZ> nie? >:
<DeXTeD> Hah, też Sublime text 2
<bastetmilo> Moze i kosztuje, ale mozna korzystac za darmo
<DaZ> trololo
<bastetmilo> tylko dwa czy 3 razy dziennie trzeba kliknac anuluj :P
<DeXTeD> Nieee na pewno nie $60
<bastetmilo> jak sugeruje że może by za niego zapłacic :)
<DeXTeD> $59 :D
<DaZ> szpieg poszedł
<DeXTeD> Licencja na to niby nie pozwala ale... jesteśmy w Polsce :)
<DaZ> pójdziecie siedzieć
<DaZ> lrn2vimlol
<bastetmilo> pff, zawsze zostaje geany
<bastetmilo> ja teraz czekam, aż zrobią textmate na maka
<DaZ> wat
<DaZ> >a na maku TextMate
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> na Linuksa
<bastetmilo> przejęzyczenie
<DaZ> nie zrobią.
<bastetmilo> uwolnili źrodła
<bastetmilo> więc ktoś może zrobi
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: ostatnio zauważyłem, że ludzie przesiadają się z TM na ST2
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: obydwa edytory mają swoje zalety i wady... Ale ja chyba wolę odrobinę bardziej TM.
<DeXTeD> Nigdy nie miałem okazji używa Maka, tym bardziej TMa
<jacekowski> a ja na windowsa mam visual studio
<jacekowski> i nawet soft pod linuxa kodze w VS
<kichawa> DaZ: prv
<DaZ> kichawa: no to pisz
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> mnie sie nie musisz anonsować misiaczku <3
<Voldenet> bry
<wrona> siema jest ktos kto sie moze nudzi i cos moze doradzic świerzemu użytkownikowi linux i kompletnie zielonemu
<wrona> ?
<bastetmilo> wrona: "świeżemu"
<jacekowski> 1zadaj pytanie
<wrona> spoko to tam dysleksja
<bastetmilo> wrona: nie stosujemy tutaj taryfy ulgowej dla dyslektyków. Pisz poprawnie.
<jacekowski> nas to nie obchodzi
<jacekowski> uzywaj slownika i zadaj swoje pytanie
<DaZ> nawet jeśli naprawde istniałoby takie schorzenie, to tym gorzej, że nie umiesz sobie postawić spellchecka
<DaZ> ;f
<wrona> ano mam laptopa satellite p775-s7320 od kilku dni uzywam linux i takie pytanko co wgrac, bo bardzo mi sie podoba
<wrona> nie znam sie na ircu
<DaZ> coś do zadawania sensowniejszych pytań
<wrona> spoko szukam kogos tylko kto doradzi o linuxie nic wiecej
<DaZ> ale co ty chcesz wgrywać.
<wrona> ubuntu czy lubuntu czy to cos na m
<bastetmilo> wrona: zainstaluj programy, których potrzebujesz w codziennej pracy/użytkowaniu komputera.
<DaZ> generalnie co tam sobie chcesz
<wrona> no sensowna pomoc nie ma co
<DaZ> wszystkie różnice *buntu to różne środowiska graficzne
<wrona> no wlasnie
<DaZ> no to here's the thing
<DaZ> wszystkie są dobre.
<wrona> i chodzi o to ze ten zlomek co mam ma zintegrowana karte graficzna
<wrona> szukalem na necie ale jakos chyba slabo
<DaZ> jaką.
<wrona> sekunda
<DaZ> generalnie jeśli to nie jest coś o czym świat już zapomniał, to pewnie nawet żelujące okienka ci pójdą.
<wrona> Graphics Processor 64 MB,
<wrona> Intel HD Graphics 3000
<wrona> to nowy laptop znaczy ma rok
<wrona> zainstalowalem ubuntu i gnoma wszyscko cacy ale nie dzialaja bajery jak aero
<DaZ> e, to 3000 podobno działa, jesli to to 3000 o którym myśle
<ftpd> "baery jak aero", he he.
<DaZ> co poradzisz, to tak działa
<DaZ> żelujące okienka to jedna z pierwszych faz jazdy na linuksie <:
<DaZ> potem jest awesome, czy inny kosmos.
<bastetmilo> aero. LOL
<ftpd> DaZ: No ale chodzi mi o nazwę.
<wrona> przykładowo , pisalem ze zielony jestem
<wrona> no to inaczej jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie jesli mozna
<wrona> jak wgrac lubuntu-desktop jesli mam juz ubuntu bo nie mam pojecia wiem ze mozna jakos przez terminal
<DaZ> strzelam, ze apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ? :f
<wrona> no nie az tyle to i sam wymysle :) ale niestety
<DaZ> no to lrn2sudo, bo metapaczka jest, a apt chyba nie zmienił składni :f
<wrona> ano dzieki bardzo Daz :) bardzo fajnie z twojej strony ze pomogles/as :)
<DaZ> skoro tak mówisz.
<Ashiren> :o
<DaZ> u jelly?
<bastetmilo> No i znów nie mam dźwięku.
<kichawa> za to wdziek masz :D
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Ja tak kiedyś miałem we FreeBSD 5.0, jak zrobili dynamiczny /dev.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie zniknęło Ci /dev/dsp przypadkiem?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no nie mam
<ftpd> No to może udeva przewal.
<bastetmilo> po restarcie dźwięk wrócił
<ftpd> A próbowałaś chociaż tego udeva?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Teraz masz /dev/dsp z powrotem?
<bastetmilo> nope
<ftpd> A. No to może się diwajs inaczej nazywa.
<ftpd> Pamiętaj, że ja linuksa na desktopie nie mam od ponad czterech lat.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Anyway, próbuj zrobić /etc/init.d/udev restart jak się znów popsuje.
<bastetmilo> OKi'
<Marqin> hey
<bastetmilo> hej
<BlessJah> o/
<Marqin> o\
<BlessJah> jak przychodzi taki wrona, to jesli lubuntu-desktop w USC nie ma, to odsylajcie do synaptica, nie apta
<BlessJah> synaptic po to jest, a konsola to czarna magia
<Marqin> BlessJah: fioletowa raczej :D
<bastetmilo> czy to polecenie służbowe?
<Marqin> poza tym to synaptic jest czarna magia
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dla ciebie tak, dla reszty apel
<Marqin> dziwne opcje
<ftpd> O proszę.
<Marqin> powolny
<ftpd> Jak się buja.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: magiczne słowo.
<BlessJah> Marqin: "We've heard users complaining about ubuntu being brown... So we made it purple!"
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wykonać
<ftpd> Synaptic?
<ftpd> Przecież teraz tego nie ma, Panie Specjalisto.
<Marqin> no to po pierwsze
<Marqin> :D
<ftpd> Jest Software Center.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: żebym ja Ci czegoś nie zrobiła.
<bastetmilo> buu. Zepsuli mi gThumb
<BlessJah> ftpd: od kiedy nie ma?
<Marqin> BlessJah: od kilku wersji
<Marqin> :D
<Marqin> moze w tym remiksie ubuntu.pl ale kto by tego uzywal
<Marqin> jak to sie sypie
<BlessJah> normalnie az wezme iso 12.04 i sprawdze
<ftpd> BlessJah: Od 9.10
<BlessJah> nie pamietam, zebym doinstalowywal synaptica
<ftpd> Wtedy SC było introduced.
<BlessJah> to ze USC weszlo nie znaczy ze synaptic wyszedl
<ftpd> Defaultem jest USC od... 11.x? Nie pamiętam.
<ftpd> Od 11.10.
<bastetmilo> ja nie mam synaptica
<ftpd> No bo go wywalili w 11.10.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> Ergo - BJ się wydawało, że nie musiał doinstalowywać synaptica...
<Marqin> ftpd: od 11 ktorej nie ma synaptica
<ftpd> Marqin: Internet mówi, że 11.10.
<Marqin> Synaptic is no longer installed by default in Ubuntu 11.10
<Marqin> nom
<BlessJah> ftpd: ten news jest o rc czy jakiejs alfie
<ftpd> Nie wiem, ja i tak używam aptitude do wszystkiego, bo nie mam gui.
<ftpd> BlessJah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ftpd> BlessJah: Czy to jest dla Ciebie wystarczająco "ency"?
<Marqin> BlessJah: jak nie potrafisz uzyc internetu by uzyskac odpowiedz to odpal 12.04 z plytki i sprawdz doswiadczalnie ;)
<BlessJah> ftpd: tak, wystarczy
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ustalmy, proszę, jedną rzecz. Jeśli się o czymś wypowiadam nie dodając 'wydaje mi się' albo 'nie jestem pewien, ale...' to znaczy. że wiem, co mówię. Nie zwykłem autorytatywnie głosić prawd, o których nie mam pojęcia, ale jeśli piszę 'z pewnością', to uwierz mi po prostu, że to WIEM i zarzucanie mi głoszenia fałszu marnuje tylko czas, tak mój, jak i Twój.
<BlessJah> Marqin: od zawsze uzywam synaptica i zjezylem sie na to, ze w 9.10 go usuwamy
<ftpd> Nie jestem nieomylny, oczywiście. Ale dlatego właśnie mówię pewnie tylko o czymś, o czym wiem na 100%.
<BlessJah> 1145 <+ftpd> BlessJah: Od 9.10
<ftpd> 11:46:25 |        ftpd + | Wtedy SC było introduced.
<ftpd> 11:47:13 |        ftpd + | Defaultem jest USC od... 11.x? Nie pamiętam.
<BlessJah> pytalem 'od kiedy nie ma?', wiec pozniejsze watpliwosci sa uzasadnione
<ftpd> Ech, ignore na opa jest nieładne, ale chyba inaczej się nie da.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Zatem, po staremu: miłego życia, *plonk*
<bastetmilo> uu. Ostro.
<gjm> ftpd: Centrum oprogramowania było od 10.04
<gjm> Cześć Wam tak w ogóle.
<ftpd> gjm: W 9.10 była beta, internet tak mówi.
<gjm> Nie przypominam sobie ale całkiem możliwe.
<kichawa> gjm: ping
<kichawa> dostales maila?
<gjm> Patrzę.
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> kichawa: Już mi pisał Tobiasz na priv, ale potwierdzam że żyję.
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo.
<SimonPHOENIX> chlopcy i dziewczeta
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<bastetmilo> o
<bastetmilo> kogo przywiało
<ftpd> Ale mnie wyala, głupie.
<DeXTeD> 4h na skład grafiki to dużo?
<SimonPHOENIX> jakies sluchy mnie doszly ze niby jakas bieda jest w Polsce, co tam  sie dzieje?
<Marqin> cukier podrozal i tupolewy spadaja
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: na skład?
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo: satatet grafiki
<SimonPHOENIX> kibadel grafiki
<SimonPHOENIX> nie wiesz o co chodzi?
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: PSD na HTML5
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: ah. Pocięcie :). To zalezy jaki projekt.
<SimonPHOENIX> http://postimage.org/image/l1j9eslz3/
<DeXTeD> http://test.redhand.com.pl:81/nedpol/index.html
<SimonPHOENIX> bylem tam na modłach wczoraj
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: razem ze skryptami? Z szablonami podstron?
<SimonPHOENIX> http://postimage.org/image/s4cw5wls9/
<DeXTeD> tak
<bastetmilo> Jak to to 4h może być mało.
<DeXTeD> tylko część miałem gotowe
<DeXTeD> slider to nivo
<qermit> heh, wycieli nam zasilanie na uczelni
<DeXTeD> Pff, teraz programista dłubie w szablonie i zaraz trzeba będzie po nim poprawić
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: bo trzeba robić tak, żeby on nie musiał już zmieniac :)
<DeXTeD> W sumie nie musi nic zmieniać, ale zawsze gdzieś coś nie tak zrobi, a to mu się zamknięcie warstwy usunie, gdzieś złą klasę doda
<DeXTeD> Wolał bym to sam robić, ale cóż, to nie moja działka
<bastetmilo> ah. Niechlujny programista.
<SimonPHOENIX> DeXTeD, do szefa powiedz ze wezmiesz jego wyplate i bedziesz robil za niego tez, to zus przynajmniej na jednym zaoszczedzi
<DeXTeD> SimonPHOENIX: haha, teraz to może i bym się wyrobił za 2, ale w sezonie to już gorzej...
<SimonPHOENIX> co masz na mysli w sezonie, jaki jest sezon w grafice?
<DeXTeD> teraz przez wakacje jest trochę przestój
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: teraz są wakacje, jest sezon urlopów
<DeXTeD> I można się w pracy obijać :)
<DeXTeD> Ale piekło na dworze, a jutro będzie jeszcze gorzej... a ja będę musiał na [L] motorku w korkach stać :/
<qermit> o/
<ihaaa> Cześć
<ihaaa> mam pytanko ,miałem 3 partycje , zrobiłem partyca1.img partycja2.img i partycja3.img ( przez DD) teraz zrobiłem jedną partycję, jest możliwość wgrania 3 naraz, lub je połączenie jako jeden?
<ftpd> A teraz jeszcze raz, z poprawną interpunkcją.
<Dreadlish> tak... bo średnio zrozumiałe to jest
<Voldenet> tolerancja
<Voldenet> chłopak ma iq 60, tolerujcie to
<ihaaa> no te obrazy partycji, czy można je połączyć jako jeden obraz, lub wgrać wszystkie 3 naraz, jako 1.
<Voldenet> ihaaa: nie
<Dreadlish> nie.
<ftpd> Jakie obrazy partycji?
<Voldenet> partycji się tak nie da połączyć
<Voldenet> musisz osobno porobić i wgrać
<ftpd> Może coś napisałeś o nich wyżej, ale nie czytałem, bo to bełkot być.
<ftpd> s/być/był/
<jacekowski> on chyba chce pliki skopiowac
<jacekowski> tak zeby byly na jednej partycji
<Dreadlish> *japrdl*
<Voldenet> ftpd: zrobił sobie 3 obrazy partycji
<Voldenet> i chce złączyć w jedną
<ftpd> Lol.
<ihaaa> Voldenet, miałem 3 partycvje
<Voldenet> ok, ok
<ihaaa> zrobiłem kopie danych w postaci obrazów .img przez DD
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> wiem
<Dreadlish> i?
<Voldenet> i teraz chcesz je przywrócić, tak?
<Voldenet> generalnie... tak, da się to zrobić
<Voldenet> musisz najpierw zrobić bootloader i partycje na dysku (w wirtualnej maszynie np.)
<ihaaa> teraz  jest jedna partycja, i chce 3 obrazy wgrać jako jeden obraz, lub wgrać tak, by były wszelkie dane (mp. wgrywanie pokoleji).
<Voldenet> po kolei
<Voldenet> hm, hm
<Voldenet> no to po prostu użyj dd
<ihaaa> ale jak będę wgrywał po kolei to to obraz2 podmieni dane z obraz1
<ihaaa> ??
<Voldenet> dlaczego?
<ihaaa> Nie podmieni??
<jacekowski> ihaaa: bo on chce miec pliki z 3 partycji na jednej
<ftpd> ihaaa: Zacznij pisać po polsku, albo strzel sobie w głowę.
<ihaaa> ftpd, a co **** po chińsku pisze?
<ftpd> ihaaa: Prawie.
<ftpd> Co to znaczy '****'?
<DaZ> ********
<bastetmilo> ihaaa: piszesz w bełkotliwy, bałaganiarski sposób.
<bastetmilo> przestań. Pisz poprawnie.
<DaZ> dono, basz ogarnia jedną gwiazdke, dwie. to moze i cztery coś robią :x
<bastetmilo> Pełne zdania. Przecinki na miejscu, bez zbędnych spacji. Rozumiesz ihaaa?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Świetnie się uzupełniamy. Ja im każę wprost, Ty wytłumaczasz. Mega z nas tandem językowy :*
<DaZ> zakochana para
<DaZ> trololo
<ftpd> Zakochana para to był JACEK I BARBARA.
<ftpd> Za Jacka od biedy będzie robił jacekowski.
<DaZ> a bo ja wiem jak wy tam sie nazywacie
<DaZ> :|
<ftpd> A skąd weźmiemy mu Barbarę?
<ihaaa> ftpd,  bastetmilo ftpd #polski #miodek  #polszczyzna jest tu.
<ihaaa> tu jest ubuntu
<bastetmilo> ihaaa: przeczytaj temat kanału.
<bastetmilo> Nie będę powtarzać.
<jacekowski> ihaaa: #ubuntu-pl
<jacekowski> ihaaa: zauwaz na koncu pisze "pl"
<ihaaa> a ubuntu umie rozmawiać w 132 językach, więc może robić błędów. ^^
<ihaaa> błędy*
<ftpd> I dlatego wolałem czasy, kiedy Linuksa nie instalowało się 3 x 'Dalej'. Wtedy używali go ludzie, którzy mieli głowę, a nie rozwydrzone gimole z postawą roszczeniową.
<ihaaa> jacekowski, zauważ
<jacekowski> ihaaa: ale ten kanal ma na koncu "pl"
<ihaaa> jacekowski, i nikt nie pisze, jest napisane.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: jak to dobrze, że już skończyłem gimbazjum...
<DaZ> i czym tu sie chwalić :f
<bastetmilo> ihaaa: powtórze ostatni raz. Pisz poprawnie, nie rzucaj się. Na kanale obowiązują pewne zasady i będę ogromnie wdzięczna jeśli zechcesz się do nich zastosować.
<ihaaa> ftpd, To ciśnij tukej #debian, tu nikt Debca nie instaluje trzema kliknięciami.
<Dreadlish> nikt?
<ftpd> Co znaczy 'ciśnij tukej'? Co to jest Debca?
<Dreadlish> obrazy openvz się szybko instalują
<ftpd> Dreadlish: To jest nawet jedno kliknięcie.
<ftpd> W OpenStacku tak samo.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: tru
<ftpd> nova install i n@r@.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<ihaaa> ftpd, http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/tukej
<DaZ> o, ukryta opcja niemiecka
<ftpd> A to przepraszam.
<ftpd> Ja z Polski jestem.
<Voldenet> śluzacku
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/tvaeb.png :>
<Voldenet> m477: co
<DaZ> ale o co chodzi
<m477> zobacz na htop'a
<DaZ> jakiś tiling, htop, pytony >:
<DaZ> wszędzie pytony
<Voldenet> ładnie
<Voldenet> DaZ: nie lubisz pytonów? :}
<DaZ> zależy
<gjm> m477: 20GB SWAPu?
<m477> gjm: no jak widac
<m477> ciekawe czy jest duza roznica w szybkosci swapu miedzy HDD i SDD
<Dreadlish> taka sama jak pomiędzy HDD i SDD
<Dreadlish> :/
<Ashiren> widocznie wg 2.5 * RAM
<ihaaa> ale swapu chyba się nie używa
<m477> w jakim sensie
<Dreadlish> e, wat?
<gjm> m477: Ja przy 3GB RAMu nie mam SWAPu w ogóle.
<Ashiren> jak za malo ramu to wtedy idzie swap
<ihaaa> na forum ubu pisali, że swap używa się na słabych konfiguracjach (mniej niż 3gb ram).
<Dreadlish> ja przy 2gb ramu mam 10gb swapu
<shpaq> nieprawda
<Dreadlish> bo chromium jak sie kompiluje, to no...
<Ashiren> a ja 0 przy 4gb D:
<shpaq> swapu się definiuje w zależności od potrzeb
<Dreadlish> ale tak to jest wyłączony
<m477> gjm: no ja mam wycieki z ktorymi za bardzo nie moge nic zrobic
<Dreadlish> powyżej 512 daje 0,5 ramu
<ihaaa> Ashiren, ja tak samo - zero swap na 8gb.
<Dreadlish> powyżej 2gb nie daje bez potrzeby
<shpaq>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<shpaq> Mem:         16040      15945         95          0        276      14075
<shpaq> -/+ buffers/cache:       1592      14448
<shpaq> Swap:        32767        309      32458
<Voldenet> ja nie cierpię swapu
<Dreadlish> shpaq: to jest -m?
<shpaq> tak
<ihaaa> i ponoć swap jest strasznie wolny.
<Dreadlish> niezły cache.
<Dreadlish> ihaaa: jest tak szybki jak dysk na którym stoi =.=
<Voldenet> swap jest szybki jak na ssd trzymasz
<Voldenet> robią tak
<Voldenet> bo ssd jest lekko wolniejszy niż ram
<Voldenet> ale dość szybki
<Voldenet> `lekko`
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> szybszy od talerzaków
<Dreadlish> indeed.
<Voldenet> ogólnie jak coś leci do swapu, to powinieneś ubić kilka procesów
<Voldenet> a nie robić większego swapa
<Voldenet> :)
<ihaaa> m477, czy ten zrzut ekranu, to nie czasem stare Ubuntu?.
<m477> ihaaa: 12.04
<ihaaa> skąd masz gnome2 ma 12.04?! o.O
<Dreadlish> matw?
<Dreadlish> mate*?
<jacekowski> ja przy 24GB ramu mam 100GB swapu
<ihaaa> jacekowski, to jaki ty masz dysk...
<ihaaa> 100GB to cały mój  dysk.
<jacekowski> dyski
<m477> jacekowski: ostatnio mowiles co innego
<jacekowski> dolozylem swapu
<m477> ihaaa: to nie gnome2
<jacekowski> bo potrzebowalem troche wiecej na pewien soft w javie
<m477> ihaaa: to jest gnome (no effects ) przy oknie logowania chyba
<ihaaa> gnome-fallback?
<m477> a jaki soft w javie zjada tyle ramu?
<m477> ihaaa: chyba nie
<jacekowski> m477: zimbra
<jacekowski> m477: jak baze danych przebudowywuje
<jacekowski> normalnie to i w niecalych 2G sie da zmiescic
<jacekowski> jak przebudowywuje to trzeba tyle ramu ile sie ma bazy danych
<ihaaa> jacekowski, zimbra?, ta od vmware?.
<m477> co jak chcesz przebudowac beze co ma kilka TB?
<jacekowski> m477: mozna to jakos przelaczyc w oszczedny tryb
<jacekowski> ale to wolniejsze jest
<jacekowski> prosciej mi zarzucic bylo swapa
<jacekowski> m477: a u ciebie jak odpalisz dstat
<jacekowski> m477: dstat -f
<SimonPHOENIX> DeXTeD, juz nie dlugo, nadchodzi 21 grudnia 2012, koniec swiata
<jacekowski> pagging in i out
<jacekowski> pokazuje jakies cos
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc jacekowski
<jacekowski> czy jest spokojnie tam?
<SimonPHOENIX> kope lat
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: nie znam cie
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to nie, moze zapomniales
<jacekowski> skad cie znam?
<SimonPHOENIX> z irca
<m477> jacekowski: ale mam to wlaczyc w czasie obliczen?
<jacekowski> m477: nom
<m477> jak nic nierobie teraz to jest spokojnie
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda_, tez na pewno mnie pamieta
<m477> jacekowski: a co to paging monitoruje?
<jacekowski> swap in i out
<jacekowski> w sumie prosty test na to czy program uzywa duzo ramu czy tylko leakuje
<jacekowski> jak dane leca z/do swapu to program uzywa duzo ramu
<m477> poki nie zajmie ramu calego to chyba zawsze bedzie zero
<jacekowski> jak tylko do i malo co wraca
<jacekowski> to leakuje
<m477> jacekowski: wczesniej puszczalem valigrida to byla tona errorow
<jacekowski> valgrind na pythonie to zly pomysl
<m477> czemu
<m477> obecnie troche wchodzi ale nic nie wychodzi
<m477> ale to nie python
<m477> aplikacja jest napisana w c++
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> zdawalo mi sie ze python
<m477> python wywoluje mase rzeczy
<m477> miedyz innymi ta aplikacje
<SimonPHOENIX> ile stopni jest tam w polsce dzisiaj?
<sq3pmk> 34 u mnie
<SimonPHOENIX> sq3pmk, ale na dworze?
<sq3pmk> no, w cieniu
<SimonPHOENIX> no to w Bangkoku, jest zimniej, 32 *C
<sq3pmk> marne pocieszenie :P
<jacekowski> a u mnie jest 27C
<SimonPHOENIX> a w Sztokholmie tylko 17*C tam juz zima nadchodzi
<m477> ogolnie aplikacja jest pisana pod scientific linux gdzie jest stary gcc i python i pewnie przez to leakuje
<jacekowski> akurat watpie ze leakuje przez stare gcc
<m477> raczej przez nowe
<m477> ja mam nowsze
<m477> w dodatku przy kompilacji milony warningow
<mati75> u mnie 24
<m477> 28 hamburg
<gjm> mati75: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/394391_488133407882065_2117517319_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8j7577k> (at a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<mati75> gjm: fajne
<mati75> wolałbym piwny
<mati75> ale też dobre
<gjm> To jest świetne: http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/582371_249117125193222_851115602_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9t4joe6> (at a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<bastetmilo> u mnie jest niby 36 stopni.
<SimonPHOENIX> co to znaczy kau?
<SimonPHOENIX> czy tam kał
<SimonPHOENIX> moja mowi zebym nalozyl kał
<qermit> jest perwersyjna
<qermit> macie pejczyk?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: możesz przestać?
<lisu> bastetmilo: u mnie jest 17... w serwerowni x]
<bastetmilo> lisu: a ja chyba ukradne drugi wiatrak koledze.
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, o co chodzi, po tajsku to znaczy ryz a po polsku?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: nie udawaj głupiego.
<qermit> spokój dzieci bo zaraz w kogoś kotlet poleci
<SimonPHOENIX> u mnie w serwerowni ponad 40
<zelas> ahoy
<qermit> 0;/
<zelas> moze mi ktos pomoc bo zainstalowałem dla testu fedore 17 i zjadło mi ubuntu w grubie
<zelas> a tutaj nie dziala update ;/
<qermit> zelas: cat /proc/partitions
<zelas> no mam liste partycji
<zelas> sda6 to ubuntu
<qermit> możesz ją samontować?
<qermit> gdzieś np do /mnt/cos
<zelas> tylko root moze to zrobic
<qermit> czyli ty
<zelas> musze sie przelogowac?
<qermit> użyj mocy sudo
<jacekowski> ale po co montowac
<jacekowski> wrzucic do gruba odpowiednie wpisy
<jacekowski> i tyle
<qermit> jacekowski: żeby odpalić update-grub2 z ubuntu
<jacekowski> ale to mu fedore wywali
<zelas> zgubiłem się
<zelas> sudo nie dziala musze sie przelogowac?
<zelas> w fedorze?
<qermit> jacekowski znowu miesza
<gjm> "sudo nie dziala", spoko.
<zelas> no to czemu jak daje sudo
<zelas> to prosi o hasło normalnego konta
<zelas> wpisuje i nie ma uprawnien
<SimonPHOENIX> zelas, a masz windows na tym samym komputerze?
<qermit> zelas: pewnie nie ma cie w /etc/sudoers
<qermit> zelas: przeloguj sie na roota
<qermit> ewentualnie su -
<SimonPHOENIX> zelas, sudo to jest dla ubuntu, fedora ma chyba inaczej z tego co pamietam
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: fedora też ma sudo
<gjm> Że co?
<zelas> nie mam windowsa bo zaisntalowalem na nim fedore
<SimonPHOENIX> ano, no to mamy problem
<gjm> A po co mu Windows?
<qermit> zelas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1827152
<qermit> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=262670
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: Masz jeszcze coś głupiego do dodania?
<qermit> gjm: luz, ja go uciesze jak przegnie
<gjm> Prewencyjnie pytam.
<zelas> wykonuje instalacje z 2 linka
<gjm> qermit: Akurat *!*amuz*@* bym zostawił.
<gjm> Tauzin <3
<gjm> s/Tauzin/Tamuzin/
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie, jak narazie nie przeginam a czuje jakby usiadlo na mnie stado motyli, strasznie osaczony
<qermit> gjm: chcesz mi odebrać radość z banowania?
<gjm> Nie, no skąd.
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: to przestań oblekać się fetorem głupoty to odlecą
<zelas> w ubuntu tez moge miec białe tło terminalu?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> nikt ci nie broni
<zelas> ok to potem wroce do tego pytania
<zelas> bo lepiej mi sie czyta
<qermit> ja wole czarne
<gjm> Ja nawet jak Ubuntu używałem tylko żeby się gdzieś chrootnąć (z LiveCD) to zmieniałem ten fiolet na czerń.
<qermit> jak się w vimie robiło wielolinijkowego identa
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, widziales jak ladnie wyszlismy na zdjeciu_
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<zelas> http://wklej.org/id/814838/
<zelas> tak wyglada conf
<zelas> cos trzeba jeszcze dodac?
<zelas> zanim zresetuje
<qermit> zelas: zrobiłeś aktualizacje konfiguracji gruba?
<ftpd> grup-udapte, czy coś.
<qermit> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> To sorry.
<ftpd> Nie umiem grub2.
<qermit> czy tam nie wiem co jest teraz w fetrze
<qermit> ftpd: to sie naucz, przyda sie na staroświeckość
<ftpd> A to fetora?
<qermit> kurde, tak mi sie nie chce programić
<ftpd> Spoko, ja deployuję od rana.
<qermit> tak, bo sobie zajechał bootloader
<qermit> ftpd: ja poszedłem dziś na wydział tam podevelopować w spokoju, ale jakiś ktoś przerżną zasilanie główne idące do budynku i poszliśmy w efekcie na piwo
<qermit> i wypiliśmy za różnicę potencjałów
<qermit> było tak gorąco że prawie padłem wracając do domu
<gjm> 16:30 <@qermit> i wypiliśmy za różnicę potencjałów
<ftpd> Co zrobił?
<gjm> Podoba mi się.
<ftpd> "przerżną"?
<qermit> a co miałem powiedzieć? przeciął nożycami?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> upitolił kabel
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Powinieneś napisać "PRZERŻNĄŁ".
<qermit> coś tam kopali
<ftpd> Do - nie patrzcie teraz - chuja Wacława, jak można pisać "ą" zamiast "ął"?
<bastetmilo> patrzyłam
<bastetmilo> widziałam
<ftpd> Nieprawda!
<qermit> miło że ktoś mnie czyta
<gjm> Co?
<crusty> me2
<bastetmilo> ftpd: musisz wyjść
<bastetmilo> nie może być taryfy ulgowej
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jak będziesz tak gadać, znów Ci napiszę ":*" i nas będą od zakochanych par wyzywać. Beware.
<gjm> Jesteś najsłabszym ogniwem.
<ftpd> Ech, dobra. Za ile mogę wrócić?
<gjm> /cycle
<bastetmilo> 10 sekund
<ftpd> gjm: Nie, ma być jak +q.
<ftpd> Nie jak kick.
<gjm> Ach...
<zelas> robie
<zelas> mnie chwile nie było
<ftpd> No, zrobił to za mnie.
<qermit> zelas: pokaz jeszcze /boot/grub/grub.conf czy jakoś tak
<ftpd> Widzę. pokochałeś /remove.
<qermit> ftpd: zawsze miałem go w aliasach
<bastetmilo> bbl
<ftpd> A masz na /remove i +q?
<zelas> beda lekkie opoznienia bo gotuje obiad
<ftpd> O właśnie.
<ftpd> Obiad na dziś.
<qermit> ftpd: nie mam, bo nigdy nie poczebowałem
<zelas> nie nie ma /boot/grub/grub.conf
<qermit> zelas: a co masz w /boot ?
<zelas> mam
<zelas> grub folder
<zelas> jest
<qermit> a grub2?
<zelas> jest
<qermit> i co tam jest?
<qermit> może tam jest grub.conf
<zelas> grub.cfg jest
<qermit> a co jeszcze jest?
<zelas> device.map
<zelas> fonts
<qermit> bo chce mieć pewność że nie skasowałeś sobie jednego bootloadera i nie wgraleś drugiego a konfiguracja jest w złym katalogu
<zelas> grubenv
<qermit> są pliki .mod czy jakoś tak?
<qermit> a to chyba dobrze
<zelas> nie ma
<zelas> .mod
<qermit> to może źle
<qermit> zrób find /boot i wklej gdzieś to na nopaste jakieś
<qermit> http://wklej.org/id/814850/
<zelas> http://www.nopaste.pl/1ehw
<qermit> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<qermit> zrób jeszcze to na wszekli wypadek
<zelas> no volume groups found
<zelas> done
<qermit> o?
<zelas> fount linux image
<qermit> a pokaż teraz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zelas> i initrd image
<zelas> http://www.nopaste.pl/1ehx
<zelas> namieszałem
<zelas> chcialem zobaczyc czy fedora sie wyłacza
<zelas> ale tez sie resetuje;d
<qermit> zelas: nie znalazło tobie ubuntu
<zelas> to źle
<zelas> na pewno ;p
<qermit> zelas: masz płytkę z ubuntu?
<zelas> mam
<zelas> odpalac?
<qermit> to odpal ją i tam jest coś takiego jak naprawianie ubuntu
<zelas> wlaczyc livecd najpierw tak?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> złebutuj się
<qermit> o nie będzie serwisów
<zelas> chwile to potrwa;]
<zelas> dobra udalo sie xD
<zelas> bo musze miec patent na livecd :P
<zelas> tak normalnie sie nie wlacza
<zelas> sysysy
<zelas> na f2 mam bios
<zelas> muse plyte zaraz po biosie wkladac i f2
<qermit> zycie
<zelas> z pendriva nie ma szans odpalac;/
<zelas> dobra zaladuje sie za chwile
<zelas> ta fedora taka jałowa dla mnie ubuntu jednak bardziej przyjazne dla nowych ludzi
<zelas> dobra wczytało się co teraz?
<zelas> instal or try
<qermit> zelas: nie ma tam gdzieś repair
<qermit> ?
<zelas> nie ma
<qermit> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cexljnd> (at www.howopensource.com)
<zelas> ok to chwila
<zelas> zjem obiad i zaraz to zainstaluje
<zelas> dobra skanowanie
<zelas> wkleiłbym
<zelas> wynik naprawy ale sie zawiesił system
<zelas> uwaga
<zelas> test
<zelas> ubuntu sie włacza!
<zelas> terez fedora
<zelas> dzial
<zelas> dzieki!
<zelas> przejdzmy teraz do problemu numer X bo lapek mi sie mocno grzeje
<zelas> mam laptop-mode ale to mało daje
<BlessJah> zelas: indicator-cpufreq bodajze paczka sie nazywa
<zelas> ok mam
<zelas> dzięki instaluje przetestuje
<BlessJah> ustaw na powersave
<zelas> jest tez taka kwestia
<zelas> ze na windowsie wentylator czasem po prostu sie zalacza na wyzsze obroty
<zelas> a tutaj nic nie ma cały czas to samo
<zelas> jakas paczka do kontroli obrotów wentylatora?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> w repo jedynie jakis thinkfan znalazlem, ale nie mam pojecia co to jest
<zelas> skusze sie na to
<zelas> teraz deal z temperatura
<zelas> a za chwile cos z tym wylaczaniem ubuntu
<ftpd> A powiedz, czy COKOLWIEK próbowałeśś wygooglać?
<ftpd> Czy wszystko chcesz dostać na tacy?
<zelas> skoro zainstalowałem laptop-mode
<zelas> to raczej google uzywałem
<zelas> i uzywam cały czas
<zelas> tylko jeżeli mam 1000 problemów a samodzielne rozwiazanie 1 zajmuje mi ponad 3 dni
<zelas> to braknie mi życia na zrobienie systemu
<gjm> Wiedz że coś się dzieje.
<zelas> bo na googlach nikt nie pisze o oczywistych rzeczach jak ze tab uzupełnai katalogi;d
<gjm> zelas: Zdziwiłbyś się.
<zelas> no może ale ja na to nie trafiłem;p
<zelas> a do tego czasu klepia reczne jest no wiadomo
<zelas> czasochłonne
<zelas> ciekawe temperatury pokasuje mi jakiś psensor
<zelas> 45-47C
<zelas> i jakas temperataura 6280C
<zelas> to pewno ten nowy rdzen atomowy
<ftpd> Jadę do domu, czus.
<zelas> pisza ze to od sterownikow od grafiki
<zelas> a to moze byc prawda bo na sterach dodatkowych było ok
<zelas> o teraz cos sie stało i sie przedmuchał nie czaje tego
<zelas> pomogło troche właczenie w AMD oszczedzania energii
<qermit> zelas: olej temperature
<zelas> nic sie nie stanie?
<BlessJah> nie stanie
<BlessJah> nie przegrzeje sie - w razie czego zwolni a nawet wylaczy
<jacekowski> moj mi sie wylaczyl przedwczoraj
<jacekowski> i parzyl
<jacekowski> wzialem powietrze z puszki
<jacekowski> i dmuchnalem
<jacekowski> i przestal
<zelas> no bo nie chcialbym rozwalic nowego sprzetu;p
<BlessJah> nowego nie rozwalisz
<CookieM> Disney przeciwko oss: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AiVnMazRIII
<bastetmilo> re
<Voldenet> CookieM: dziecko hipster z makiem mówi, że opensource jest be
<Voldenet> fajny urywek
<Matan> meh... maki są spoko, płacisz 17k zł ale wiesz za co
<Matan> za cenę dobrego samochodu...
<CookieM> wideo pochodzi z tego artykułu: http://tnij.org/ossfud jeszcze przed paroma minutami było tam osadzone, teraz znikło, został tylko opis (strange)
<bastetmilo> dlaczego jeszcze środowiska opensource nie bojkotują Disneya?
<BlessJah> jak miałby taki bojkot wyglądać?
<CookieM> Mickey to jeleń, Minnie skrycie kocha się w Tuksie
<BlessJah> CookieM: to postacir z tej bajki?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem jak. Ogłaszamy wszem i wobec że nie pójdziemy do kina na następną część Piratów?
<CookieM> chyba nie ale to 'flagowe' maskotki korporacji z Burbank
<ftpd> Re.
<CookieM> gdyby nie Depp, 'Piraci' byłyby nudną produkcją a'la adventure movie z lat 70.
<bastetmilo> oczywiście.
<bastetmilo> Ja oglądam Piratów tylko przez Johnego.
<BlessJah> ja tylko przez torrenty, wiec nie wiem czy moj bojkot ma jakies znaczenie :]
<ftpd> Ja wytrzymałem tylko jeden odcinek.
<ftpd> Znaczy, jedną część.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czy Jack Sparrow Cie zirytował czy Orlando?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Całość.
<ftpd> Film jako taki.
<CookieM> tak, bo tak naprawdę to schematyczny i oklepany film; dzięki aktorstwie J. Deppa i niezłym fx-om przyciąga uwagę ale też nie wszystkich (ftpd)
<CookieM> chociaż czasami cpt. Sparrow (i aktor go grający) sprawia wrażenie wiecznie wstawionego; ukryta promocja alkoholizmu?
<bastetmilo> No taka postać.
<ftpd> Ja też sprawiam wrażenie wstawionego. Może dlatego, że często piję? ;-)
<bastetmilo> lol
<ftpd> Ale burza.
<bastetmilo> Gdzie?
<CookieM> wiadomo, kto nie pije, ten złodziej
<ftpd> U mnie.
<ftpd> Aż łącze siada :(
<ftpd> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2130263324.png
<ftpd> Nie da się pracować na czymś takim.
<BlessJah> w alicji w krainie czarów też w sumie był kapelusznik i zła królowa
<BlessJah> ftpd: faster than 99% of pl
<BlessJah> do niedawna miałem w domu takie samo, ale liczone w kbps
<CookieM> no nie jest to jeszcze prędkość centrum naukowego w Genewie ale zdążamy w słusznym kierunku
<bastetmilo> Alicja jako film była kiepska. Dobre w Alicji było: Alicja, kot i Helena. Kapelusznik był kiepski.
<zelas> tyle było by na temat fedory xD
<zelas> f17 zaktualizowałem i czarny ekran
<ftpd> Helena w ogóle jest super.
<ftpd> zelas: To idź z tym na #fedora-pl
<CookieM> bastetmilo zgadzam się; no i ponury świat widziany oczami T. Burtona
<ftpd> Ja Burtona w ogóle nie lubię.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wyjdź.
<ftpd> Znaczy, no. Sleepy Hollow wporzo.
<ftpd> Albo Batman.
<bastetmilo> CookieM: no własnie w Alicji ten świat był mało ponury.
<ftpd> Ale tych ze śpiewaniem nie.
<CookieM> wolę Zemekisa, choć Batman Burtona jest moim zdaniem jednym z lepszych
<bastetmilo> Za dużo Disneya za mało Burtona
<ftpd> Sweeney Todd ssie. Alicja ssie. Musicale ssą.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie znasz się! Bo Nightmare before Christmas było świetne!
<ftpd> Oj nie.
<bastetmilo> I ma świetne piosenki
<ftpd> Ja tylko aktorskie.
<bastetmilo> pff
<ftpd> Nie znoszę animacji/popierdułek po animacji.
<bastetmilo> klasyk
<bastetmilo> o jest soundtrack na deezerze
<bastetmilo> nomnom
<bastetmilo> już wiem co jutro słucham w pracy :)
<CookieM> wczoraj samobójstwo skacząc z mostu popełnił brat Scotta, Tony (ten od Top Guna)
<bastetmilo> Jakiefo Scotta?
<bastetmilo> jakiego*
<CookieM> Ridleya od Obcego
<bastetmilo> aha
<ftpd> Łosoś, mniam.
<Dreadlish> zgłodniałem :<
<ftpd> No ja właśnie rano w firmie zobaczyłem jak kolega je kanapki z łososiem.
<ftpd> I cały dzień za mną chodziły.
<Dreadlish> heh
<ftpd> Więc zjadłem w ramach obiadu.
<Dreadlish> ja kolacje zjem w ramach śniadaniaobiadokolacji
 * bastetmilo ma na obiad arbuza
<ftpd> Ja jem jeden posiłek dziennie.
<ftpd> Znaczy dziś zjem dwa, bo trzy bułeczki to nic.
<ftpd> Także na noc do odcinka zjem pizzę z mikrofali.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> ja pewnie ugtuje makaron i posypie serem... Cały obiad.
<Dreadlish> chleb, masło, szynka, pomidor
<Dreadlish> cała śnadanioobiadokolacja
<bastetmilo> ja oczywiście nie zrobiłam żadnych zakupów
<ftpd> No ja kupiłem łososia, almette chrzanowy, bułeczki cebulowe, tę pizzę, fajki, fajki, piwo, piwo, wodę smakową gazowaną.
<ftpd> I 50 pln się poszło papa :(
<bastetmilo> burżuj
<ftpd> Srurżuj.
<ftpd> Takie są ceny. I to w Kauflandzie kupowałem.
<ftpd> Mogłem kurde pójść do Lidla, tam pewnie 100g łososia nie kosztuje dychy.
<gjm> "fajki, fajki" ← Minimum 20zł
<gjm> Jak żyć?
<ftpd> 12.40 + 10.60.
<ftpd> 23.
<ftpd> Piwo 6.
<ftpd> I już się 3 dyszki robią.
<gjm> No więc właśnie.
<Dreadlish> gjm: ruskie fajki, ruskie fajki
<ftpd> A, jeszcze puszkę coli do papierosa.
<Dreadlish> 7zł, 7zł
<Dreadlish> 14
<Dreadlish> lmy
<Dreadlish> niebieskie!
<ftpd> a) nie mam dojścia; b) nie po to zarabiam, żeby takie coś palić. Sorry, szanujmy się.
<Dreadlish> filter urąbać i masz to samo co polskie
<Dreadlish> po prostu tam są tańsze fajki ;)
<CookieM_> w mięsie ryb drapieżnych kumuluje się dużo metali ciężkich, przede wszystkim rtęci
<gjm> No głupio tak trochę w towarzystwie wyjąć taką paczkę.
<ftpd> Za studenta paliłem ruskie St. George, 3.50
<Dreadlish> głupio to wyjąć polskie w towarzystwie ludzi palących ruskie
<Dreadlish> sępy się rzucą
<Dreadlish> a całej paczki od razu nie musisz wyciągać ;)
<ftpd> E. Ja swoich nauczyłem. Jak leżą na stole, to nie marnujcie mojego czasu na pytania, czy możecie. Jak nie chcę dawać, mam zwykle przy sobie ~6 kieszeni.
<ftpd> Zatem jak mam w kieszeni, to nie pytają.
<ftpd> ;-)
<CookieM_> a teraz coś z zupełnie innej beczki: panorama Marsa wokół łazika Curiosity (dzisiejsza świeżynka): http://tnij.org/mars_panorama
<ftpd> Ue, bez koloru?
<CookieM_> przeszukałem całą galerię misji NASA, nie znalazłem panoramy w kolorze, ale ogólnie wygląda to tak: http://tnij.org/c_destiny (Curiosity będzie się wspinała (tak, łazik jest rodzaju żeńskiego) po tym wzgórzu krateru)
<ftpd> CookieM_: Można ją podciągnąć pod 'statek' (kosmiczny), więc nie dziwota, że rodzaj żeński.
<jacekowski> CookieM_: oni maja bardzo ograniczone megabajty
<jacekowski> CookieM_: to jest bodajze 250MB na dzien przy dobrych wiatrach
<jacekowski> CookieM_: i w sumie kupe innych danych przesylaja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile moze zajmowac temperatura i cisnienie?
<BlessJah> :]
<ftpd> Ale poprzednie fotki były kolorowe.
<jacekowski> tak, ale podejrzewam ze jest kupa ciekawszych danych z punktu widzenia badan na marsie niz fotki
<CookieM_> tak, słynne zdjęcia misji Viking z lat 70.
<ftpd> Mówię o fotkach od Curiosity.
<jacekowski> te matryce co maja sa czarno biale
<jacekowski> filtry kolorowe sa potem osobno
<jacekowski> i skladane potem
<CookieM_> tak, są i kolorowe (jest ich już kilkadziesiąt); swoją drogą środowisko open-source jest zawiadzione, że na łaziku nie pracuje linux a system własnościowy: http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/mars-curiosity.-where-is-linux.html
<jacekowski> vxworks
<jacekowski> bo vxworks jest przetestowany
<jacekowski> i jest real time
<BlessJah> wahadlowce lataly z 1mb ramu i bodaj jakims uniksem na podkladzie
<BlessJah> i latały
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> wlasny ich kod
<qermit> jacekowski: nie, on jest płatny i jak coś sie zepsuje to dostaną odszkodowanie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam sprawdzone info z pudelka swiata IT
<Dreadlish> ta
<jacekowski> qermit: podejrzewam ze licencja vxworksa wyklucza odszkodowanie przy czyms takim
<Dreadlish> a ja mam sprawdzone informacje, że BJ nosi majtki
<qermit> jacekowski: podejrzewam że podpisali specjalną licencję
<jacekowski> z drugiej strony licencja vxworksa nie wyklucza uzycia w elektrowniach atomowych
<jacekowski> tak jak windows czy tam osx
<jacekowski> ale to NASA w sumie wymyslila zeby vxworksa uzyc
<qermit> mogli też freeRTOSa użyć albo QNXa
<jacekowski> vxworks jest znacznie bardziej rozbudowany
 * Dreadlish nie widział vxworksa :<
<jacekowski> od freertos'a
<jacekowski> qnx - w sumie
<jacekowski> ale qnx w sumie nowy jest
<jacekowski> a nasa uzywala vxworks 20 lat temu
<jacekowski> hmmmm
<jacekowski> qnx jest 5 lat starszy od vxworks
<chmiela> witam wszystkich
<Dreadlish> d'bry
<bastetmilo> cześć chmiela
<qermit> jacekowski:  i jest 5 lat bardziej niedorobiony
<chmiela> takie pytanko, używa/używał ktoś z Was Slacka?
<Dreadlish> #slackware-pl
<qermit> tak
<Dreadlish> ale tak
<qermit> możesz płyty połamać
<Dreadlish> bo tam pewnie nikogo nie ma
<chmiela> no wlaśnie mnie interesuje opinia użytkownika Ubuntu ;)
<chmiela> zastanawiam się, czy przesiadka jest na Slacka jest jakkolwiek sensowna
<BlessJah> tutaj jest niewielu uzytkownikow ubuntu
<Dreadlish> przesiadka na slacka z czegokolwiek jest bez sensu.
<chmiela> nie jest zdatny do użytku
<chmiela> ?
<Dreadlish> stare paczki
<Dreadlish> i reszta syfu
<chmiela> ok, a to może tak postawie pytanie, chcąc bardziej zagłębić się w Linuksa ale wciąż mieć system, którego można normalnie używać, jakie distro wybrac?
<jacekowski> windows
<chmiela> jacekowski: ubaw po pachy
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: odpowiedź "windows" na jakie distro jest poniżej rowu mariańskiego\
<CookieM_> Volkerding się nie spieszy, 16-ego wypuścił drugiego RC-a 14-tki
<Dreadlish> ale nic ;)
<gjm> LSF
<gjm> s/LSF/LFS/
<Dreadlish> albo gentoo ;D
<Dreadlish> nie no, rly to debiana testing
<gjm> No.
<chmiela> swego czasu się zniechęciłem bo miałem problemy ze sterami, ale chyba wezme sobie do serca
<Dreadlish> z sterami do czego?
<chmiela> wifi i z grafiką sporo się działo
<ftpd> 20:39:20 |     chmiela   | ok, a to może tak postawie pytanie, chcąc bardziej zagłębić się w Linuksa ale wciąż mieć system, którego można normalnie  używać, jakie distro wybrac?
<ftpd> chmiela: Jak jesteś początkujący, Archa. Jak coś umiesz już konkretnego, Gentoo.
<Dreadlish> chmiela: jaka grafika, jaki wajfaj
<ftpd> Ale jak nie umiesz, Gentoo nie postawisz. Albo postawisz po tygodniu.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: gentoo potrafi postawić moja siostra
<Dreadlish> po popartycjonowaniu
<Dreadlish> a ona w tej dziedzinie jest kompletnie tępa.
<Dreadlish> ale handbooka czytać potrafi ;)
<chmiela> a po postawieniu sporo jest zabawy z konfiguracja?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Ja nie wiem, jak się teraz Gentoo stawia. Za moich czasów było jechanie od stage1.
<gjm> Każesz siostrze stawiać żętu?
<ftpd> Z pisaniem absolutnie każdego konfiga od zera.
<Dreadlish> gjm: nudziło jej sie ;)
<chmiela> grafika Radeon 6720G2, wifi zaraz sprawdze
<Dreadlish> ftpd: teraz tylko stage3 ;D
<Dreadlish> chmiela: fglrx chodzi, otwarte też
<gjm> Dreadlish: No chyba nawet bardzo.
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie no - chciala wiedzieć co robie
<Dreadlish> to otworzyłem handbooka na drugim kompie i kazalem zrobić
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Dobrze, że porno wtedy nie oglądałeś, bo by było kazirodztwo.
<chmiela> chyba jednak sprobuje na boku postawić Debiana jeszcze raz
<chmiela> dzieki w kazdym razie
<CookieM_> chmiela zraziłeś się do ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> dla mnie jest ok dopóki nie popatrze na procesy i zużycie ramu
<Dreadlish> + dopóki nie czepie sie terminala ;D
<chmiela> raz, że nieco zraziłem, a dwa, że chciałbym spróbować czegoś bardziej wymagajacego
<BlessJah> chmiela: archlinux
<CookieM_> ja chciałem spróbować z jakimś BSD dla laików (oparte głównie na FreeBSD) ale żadna dystrybucja nie chciała odpalić X-ów
<BlessJah> nie ma dystrybucji bsd, sa systemy
<ftpd> To postaw FreeBSD?
<ftpd> ;-)
<CookieM_> zgadza się, pomyłka
<BlessJah> desktopbsd, dragonflybsd, pc-bsd
<ftpd> chmiela: Mówię Ci, weź archa. Arch wporzo.
<Dreadlish> Arch zawsze spoko
<BlessJah> arch ma swietna dokumentacje i nadaje sie, o ile czegos glupiego nie zaczniesz robic, do codziennego normalnego uzywania
<Dreadlish> Arch, Gentoo, Debian (w 99% procentach wypadków), FreeBSD
<chmiela> BlessJah, ftpd : nie ma problemow w pracy z archem? właściwie wystarczy mi poprawne działanie na nim VirtualBoxa, to już jakoś przezyje ;)
<ftpd> Ja mam właśnie _w_ Virtualboksie. Na archu nigdy nie stawiałem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> chmiela: problemy typu: nie wstaja X, czy system sie nie bootuje zdarzaja sie bardzo, bardzo rzadko
<Dreadlish> jak nie wstaje xorg to wystarczy zobaczyć w Xorg.0.log
<Dreadlish> jak system nie bootuje, to zazwyczaj coś dmesg powie
<Dreadlish> o ile sie nie dodało quiet przy boot commandline
<chmiela> BlessJah, Dreadlish : no to super, dzieki wielkie, w wolnym czasie sprobuje :)
<Dreadlish> Arch jest miły
<BlessJah> zarezerwuj co najmniej dzien wolnego czasu :]
<Dreadlish> dopóki sie nie kombinuje
<Dreadlish> i dopóki się nie czyta list mailingowych jak się ma testinga
<chmiela> BlessJah, Dreadlish: Jak postawie VM na nim to już najwiekszy problem z glowy, bo bedzie na czym pracowac, z reszta mozna sie juz bawic
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<chmiela> a tak poza moimi bolączkami, jesteście stałymi bywalcami tego kanału?
<BlessJah> chmiela: tak
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> a w sumie jak ChanServ lata jakby rozwolnienie mial, moglem zostawic
<bastetmilo> wtf?
<chmiela> BlessJah: a jest tu w miarę żywa społeczność,  w którą warto się wkupić?:)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: chanserv i reszta ferajny maja problemy
<BlessJah> chmiela: to musisz sam ocenic
<bastetmilo> chmiela: jak się chcesz wkupić?
<bastetmilo> powiedz, to się zastanowimy.
<ftpd> Ja jestem bardzo żywą społecznością.
<chmiela> bastetmilo: a to obecność i aktywne uczestnictwo nie wystarczaja? ;)
<gjm> Musicie?
<Dreadlish> e wat
<Dreadlish> bidżej opa ma?
<bastetmilo> chmiela: to zależy. Co chcesz nam dać?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: szybki jesteś.
<Dreadlish> ah, sorry już kiedyś o tym mówiłem
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Niestety ma.
<Dreadlish> indeed.
<bastetmilo> z tego powodu kanał jest pogrążony w żałobie.
<bastetmilo> gjm: co musimy?
<gjm> Nic, nic.
<ftpd> Ojej, a gdzie jest mój lanserski wojsik?
<Dreadlish> ojej.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: dostałem z łapanki jak gjm i bastetmilo
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo miała wcześniej?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: chyba kpisz
<ftpd> Az pójdę na balkon zapłakać na deszczu.
<Dreadlish> dużo wczesniej?
<Dreadlish> gjm też miał wcześniej?
<gjm> Sam jesteś z łapanki :f
<Dreadlish> a Ciebie z opem nie widziałem\
<Dreadlish> possible permban list?
<ftpd> Coś ciekawego BlessJah pisze? Warto ignora zdjąć?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie
<gjm> Nie.
<ftpd> A, czyli dzień jak co dzień.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: nic.
<gjm> 4:1
<gjm> \o/
<Dreadlish> ftpd: on kiedyś coś ciekawego napisał?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Zadziwiające, ale tak.
<ftpd> Z nim się da porozmawiać.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: oh.
<gjm> Dobra, nie ma co się...
<Dreadlish> da się
<Dreadlish> ale to muszą być odpowiednie warunki
<Dreadlish> jak do łączności dxowej
<Dreadlish> albo eme
<ftpd> Do momentu, kiedy nie wpadnie w klimat 'moja racja jest najmojsza'. Wtedy szkoda zachodu.
<Dreadlish> chociaż w jego przypadku to bardziej eme
<ftpd> 21:10:09 |        ftpd   | Az pójdę na balkon zapłakać na deszczu.
<ftpd> Idę na tę fajkę w końcu.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: pojara.
 * Dreadlish sępu
<ftpd> Dziękuwiks.
<Dreadlish> ja się nie będę o nic domagał
<Dreadlish> bo najprędzej to +q albo +b dostane
<Dreadlish> albo z /k ;d
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: trzeba sobie zasłużyć na krzyż.
<gjm> Hihihi.
<Dreadlish> gjm: i tak nie miałem kszysza
<gjm> No wai.
<Dreadlish> WAINO
<Dreadlish> a staty dalej są jak kot schrodingera
<Dreadlish> niby są
<BlessJah> bez małpy widzicie tych z +q?
<Dreadlish> a w zasadzie ich nie ma
<gjm> Dreadlish: Łajno?
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie.
<BlessJah> kk
<ftpd> Wstawić Wam sesję ze statami?
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> od kiedy masz logi?
<Dreadlish> ja tam chciałbym zobaczyć logi ze strony przekliniaka np.
<Dreadlish> bo on zawsze jest ;d
<Dreadlish> tzn. staty nie logi
<BlessJah> nie zawsze
<ftpd> Mój Masonik też może być zawsze.
<m477> pisz do ChanServ'a
<Dreadlish> a po co do chanserva :<
<m477> nie wię
<BlessJah> oni tego nie loguja
<Dreadlish> po co im logi
<szkodnik> przeciez sa staty w topicu...
<m477> ide do biura bo na lawce zaczyna pi****ć
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: one nie działają
<Dreadlish> idź idź
<szkodnik> a
<Dreadlish> i grzyb wie kto je 'robi'
<szkodnik> to mozliwe
<szkodnik> bo badal jestem na liscie najwiekszych gadul, a cale lata tu tylko wpadam :D
<gjm> Nawet bardzo. Dreadlish ostatnio widziany 955 dni temu.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> dawno temu
<BlessJah> moze miec ignore'a
<Dreadlish> tylko, że czestera dawno nie było
<Dreadlish> ;)
<gjm> No właśnie.
<ftpd> To chyba dobrze?
<Dreadlish> no, to dobrze
<ftpd> To co, wrzucać statbota, czy nie wrzucać?
<Dreadlish> a wrzuć
<Dreadlish> zobaczymy jaki będzie BeGos
<ftpd> Opów pytam :P
<gjm> ftpd: Tak.
<Dreadlish> sorry, za dobrze sie tu czuje
<Dreadlish> bez kilku osób na kanale
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, kto ci nastapil na odcisk?
<BlessJah> zacznie sie wyscig o pierwsze miejsca
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: d/a
<BlessJah> ftpd: chcesz logi od 2008?
<Dreadlish> nikt nie musi wiedzieć, że staty są prowadzone ;)
<gjm> BlessJah: Chyba Ty się będziesz sam z sobą ścigał. + Ma ignore.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przecież on ma ignora na ciebie
<BlessJah> fakt
<gjm> s/z/ze/
<BlessJah> moze ktos przekleic?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: BJ sie pyta czy chcesz logi od 2008
<BlessJah> thx
<gjm> Ale jest fajny, ma logi.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Dreadlish> tylko żeby były w jednolitym formacie ;)
<BlessJah> gjm: tak, chce ci dokopac, ze jestem 5 lat z czego 4 loguje, a ty rok czy poltora
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie problem przekonwertowac
<szkodnik> ...
<gjm> BlessJah: 4:1, pamiętaj.
<szkodnik> gdzies byly logi
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: on rok?
<Dreadlish> WTF
<szkodnik> takie od poczatku kanalu
<bastetmilo> gjm: a Ty nie masz dluzszego stazu niz ja?
<szkodnik> musielibyscie Stirlitz zapytac
<szkodnik> on to gdzies chomikuje
<bastetmilo> ja tu jestem półtora roku
<BlessJah> szkodnik: raczej nie, moze jacekowski ma
<szkodnik> nie nie
<szkodnik> widzialam gdzies to
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: byłaś pod innym nickiem, nie? ;)
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ot paradoks, jak miałem Ubuntu to się nie udzielałem.
<szkodnik> nawet do przegladania przez przegladarke
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja też.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: tak, zaczęłam od innego :)
<BlessJah> szkodnik: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BlessJah> chyba
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: no to pamiętam od początku ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, no idea
<szkodnik> to bylo lata temu
<ftpd> E, nie ma opów.
<ftpd> A chcę cloak dla bota.
<ftpd> A nie, są.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: #freenode
<szkodnik> w kazdym razie pytaj staruszka
<Dreadlish> ;)
<ftpd> Dreadlish: /stats p
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: nom. I mnie sie wydaje, że gjm już tu był jak ja się pojawiłam.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> też był
<Dreadlish> od kiedy pamiętam
<Dreadlish> so?
<Dreadlish> ja swój staż na ircu liczę po 'nowych rokach'
<Dreadlish> a już dwa 'nowe roki' z ircem były
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie na ircu
<Dreadlish> ale potem właziłem ;D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jesli az tak to ciekawi, to moge ci sprawdzic
<Dreadlish> tak więc jestem chyba 2.5 roku?
<BlessJah> ale po co?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: żebys nie gadał głupot
<gjm> BlessJah: Jak to jest? Mówisz że siedzisz 5 lat a tu:
<gjm> 21:32 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on BlessJah (account BlessJah):
<gjm> 21:32 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Nov 19 16:57:21 2008 (3 years, 39 weeks, 2 days, 02:35:15 ago)
<BlessJah> gjm: tak, logi tez mam od polowy 2008, bo wczesniej nie mialem shella ani konta
<Dreadlish> mam nick zarejestrowany na freenode od roku
<Dreadlish> troszke ponad
<Dreadlish> m477: superhai.
<m477> hail Dreadlish
<gjm> BlessJah: No to wyobraź sobie że ja mam ten nick od roku u 35 tygodni, a mam jeszcze stary.
<szkodnik> kurde nadepnelam dzisiaj ktoregos kota i nei wiem nawet ktorego
<szkodnik> bo oba sa czarne, ob wiercily sie pod nogami i oba zwiewaly, az sie kurzylo
<bastetmilo> ładnie
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jesli sie na ciebie nie bocza, to co za roznica?
<BlessJah> gjm: naprawde az takie to dla ciebie wazne?
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: może oba są w chmurze?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, oj bo chcialam rpzytulic i wyglaskac na pocieszenie :(
<BlessJah> szkodnik: wyglaszcz wszystkie
<gjm> BlessJah: Tak, bo ciągle pierdzielisz o tym stażu.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: przytul obydwa
<szkodnik> wszystkie 2...
<gjm> Zaraz Ci wyliczę.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, wiem, juz to praltykuje
<Dreadlish> gjm: nawet przez ten staż nie zmądrzał ;D
<BlessJah> gjm: daj sobie spokoj
<szkodnik> ale moze beda bardziej ostrozne i nie beda mi sie pchac pod nogi w kuchni
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ej ej, ja chce to zobaczyć
<Dreadlish> Mason: superhai bocie logowy :)
<bastetmilo> jak długi staż ma gjm
<Dreadlish> mam fajnego suba, ale nie mam nawet jak go sobie podpiąć :<
<Dreadlish> jeee
<Dreadlish> better domain
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Dreadlish> zippa był
<Dreadlish> pisał coś w ogóle?
<BlessJah> tak
<szkodnik> a kto to?
<Dreadlish> czy tylko in&out?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Prawie, ma +q
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a taki trollik
<BlessJah> ma +q, tylko osoby z @ widzą
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: gimbus w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu
<szkodnik> ahm
<bastetmilo> i hipster
<szkodnik> skad wy ich bierzecie?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: przypełzają
<Dreadlish> sami przyłażą
<Dreadlish> jak muchy
<bastetmilo> z jakiejś dziury
<Dreadlish> on myśli, że mu +q magicznie zniknie?
<ftpd> Dobra, teraz się muszę nauczyć irssistats.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie wyswietla mu sie cannot send
<Dreadlish> ftpd: a nie pisg :<?
<ftpd> Chyba, że znacie alternatywę?
<BlessJah> wiec de facto nie wie czy ma czy nie ma
<BlessJah> ftpd: pis
<BlessJah> pisg*
<BlessJah> no tak, ignore
<BlessJah> nvm
<Dreadlish> ewrybady juzez pisg
<szkodnik> za co ci dal ignore?
<gjm> BlessJah, bastetmilo, Dreadlish: http://sprunge.us/OaiS
<ftpd> Ok, to się nauczę pisg.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: konfiguracja w xmlu
<Dreadlish> prościzna
<Quintasan> bastetmilo, TheNumb: środa?
<Dreadlish> jest dobra doczka na stronie
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: tak
<gjm> Boże, co ja policzyłem.
<bastetmilo> gjm: co policzyłeś?
<gjm> Dobra, w każdym razie od: Nov 13 22:42:04 2008
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> powaznie, to ma jakies znaczenie?:D
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie o co trzeba.
<szkodnik> jak sprawdzic, kiedy sie zarejestrowalo nicka?
<gjm> szkodnik: Dla niektórych tak.
<bastetmilo> gjm: i tak dłużej niż 1.5 roku
<szkodnik> az sama jestem ciekawa :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: no teraz okazalo sie ze gjm ma dluzszego e-penisa niz ja
<szkodnik> bo nie pamietam
<BlessJah> wiec nie ma to zadnego znaczenia
<gjm> szkodnik: /msg NickServ info nick
<Quintasan> Aż dołączyłem na G+ do wydarzenia
<szkodnik> lol cos sie nie zgadza
<szkodnik> pokazuje 2011
<gjm> BlessJah: Tak że nie rób ze mnie takiego newfaga.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: widzisz, BJ chciał być sprytny i zarzucał krótki staż na ircu gjm, a teraz wyszło że blefował, i próbuje zbagatelizować.
<gjm> szkodnik: Co?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: fajnie :)
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jako kobieta nie mozesz miec e-penisa
<gjm> szkodnik: 21:44 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jul 05 21:34:11 2007 (5 years, 6 weeks, 5 days, 22:10:33 ago)
<szkodnik> gjm, a to, ze ja tu tego nicka uzywam od poczatku...
<szkodnik> a pokazuje mi, ze w 2011
<gjm> 2007
<szkodnik> a spoko
<szkodnik> czekaj, ja nie wpisalam tam swojego nicka :D
<Quintasan> ale gie+ wygląda fajnie
<szkodnik> tylko nick zostawilam :P
<gjm> :DDD
<bastetmilo> lol :)
<szkodnik> widzicie panowie, obaj mozecie mi skoczyc ;)
<gjm> Ups.
<Dreadlish> nawet nie zauważy
<qermit> czemu go wczesniej nie uciszyliście
<szkodnik> przeciez nic nie pisal
<BlessJah> qermit: jest wyciszony
<Dreadlish> qermit: miał +q
<qermit>  2141 < HipstaZippa> huj ci w cyce
<Dreadlish> qermit: ale opy widzą +qowych
<Dreadlish> ech...
<qermit> a faktycznie
<gjm> Nie no.
<Dreadlish> oj +qermit
<BlessJah> szkodnik, gjm: http://pastebin.com/vMyh5UF8
<qermit> przepraszam
<gjm> BlessJah: Chłoda Historia Brachu.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, dlaczego ty sie musisz ze wszystkimi zawsze klocic? ;)
<qermit> bo chce stracić opa
<BlessJah> szkodnik: nie wiem, ja tylko zaproponowalem ze logi do statow podrzuce
<gjm> EHE
<szkodnik> normalnie jak bab ze wscieklizna macicy
<qermit> ja bym to nazwał - kobiet z brakiem witaminy C
<szkodnik> dziewczyne bys sobie lepiej znalazl ;)
<CookieM_> młody jest to sobie Lebensraum wyrabia
<BlessJah> qermit: tak zasadniczo to nigdy go chyba nie chcialem, moze na poczatku
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ja bym nazwała to dosadniej, ale nie wypada opowi
<szkodnik> moze jak przestaniesz siedziec na ircu dala dobe, to jakas spotkasz :D
<gjm> 21:50 < szkodnik> dziewczyne bys sobie lepiej znalazl ;)
<gjm> Wygrała.
<qermit> szkodnik: czil auł, bo ci klawisze nie wchodza
<szkodnik> qermit, nie nigdy nie wchodza
<szkodnik> mnie*
<BlessJah> qermit: s/szkodnik/gjm i BlessJah/
<szkodnik> klawiatura zuzyta
<BlessJah> to my sie zremy
<bastetmilo> publicznie
<bastetmilo> więc każdy może sie wtrącić
<Voldenet> o, trąci gimbazą
<Voldenet> to `ten` moment?
<szkodnik> to ja pojde sprawdzic, jaks ie ma moj ryz
<ftpd> http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl/
<ftpd> Tylko nie teges pl znaczków.
<qermit> ftpd: zepsułeś
<gjm> To może pójdziemy na #ubuntu-pl-offtopic?
<gjm> Bo trochę śmiecimy.
<Voldenet> > A topic was never set on this channel.
<Voldenet> Słabo.
<bastetmilo> będziecie się żreć tam?
<ftpd> Voldenet: Bo mam logi od...
<gjm> bastetmilo: Możesz nam pomóc.
<Voldenet> wiem
<ftpd> insomniac ~/irclogs/freenode % head -n 1 \#ubuntu-pl.log
<ftpd> --- Log opened Mon Aug 20 21:35:50 2012
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Nakarmi się.
<bastetmilo> gjm: mogę popatrzeć
<Quintasan> Jaka licytacja w ógole
<qermit> ftpd: zrób utfznaczki
<Quintasan> MAM LOGI OD *
<ftpd> Zrobiłem.
<Voldenet> ftpd: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Voldenet> ściągnij sobie
<Voldenet> masz od 2004 roku
<qermit> Bóg zapłać w dzieciach tłustych i dorodnych
<ftpd> Lol, nie chcę, Voldenet.
<ftpd> Nie chce mi się w to bawić.
<qermit> ftpd: moge ci zrobić skrypta :E
<ftpd> qermit: Zrób i wystaw do formatu irssi, to wtedy chętnie.
<qermit> formatu irssi?
<BlessJah> qermit: defaultowy irssi
<BlessJah> pisg jest srednio elastyczny
<ftpd> 21:55 <+ftpd> qermit: Zrób i wystaw do formatu irssi, to wtedy chętnie.
<ftpd> Tak irssi loguje.
<szkodnik> noo to bede miec pyszny obiadek
<szkodnik> ryz z kurczakiem i warzywami
<szkodnik> i rosolek z makaronem
<gjm> szkodnik: Wcześnie.
<qermit> ftpd: to ci podrzuce jeszcze konfig do pisga
<szkodnik> gjm, to na jutro!
<ftpd> qermit: spoko. Ja mam jakieś defaulty w sumie.
<Mason> :q
<szkodnik> doszlam do wniosku, ze mam dosc zupek chinskich i poszlam an polowanie do reala
<ftpd> Jak chcecie konkrety, to śmiało. Ja to mogę utrzymywać, nie boli.
<bastetmilo> aaaa
<bastetmilo> ja mam zupkę!
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja mam pol szafki zupek :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ja jedną kupiłam i zapomniałam że ją mam.
<szkodnik> jako "jedzewnie awaryjne", tkore ostatnio stalos ie mniej awaryjne...
<ftpd> A po co Wam/nam logi od 2004?
<bastetmilo> heh
<ftpd> Nie możemy se od dzisiaj pokarmić trolla?
<szkodnik> ftpd, zebyscie mogli porownywac e-penisy :)
<gjm> ftpd: Możemy.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: możemy
<Voldenet> ja nie mam e-penisa
<Voldenet> czy to oznacza, że jestem e-kobietą?
<gjm> Aż sobie do zakładek wrzuciłem.
<gjm> Voldenet: e-kobietą.
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: !facet jesteś
<Voldenet> jestem facetem
<Voldenet> ale e-penisa nie mam
<szkodnik> umm wlasnie, ciekawe, czy mis ie wkoncu operator zmienilk
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % crontab -l
<ftpd> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<ftpd> */5 *  *   *   *     /usr/bin/pisg
<szkodnik> ide poszukac telefonu
<ftpd> Starczy?
<Voldenet> albo taki mały, że nie widać
<szkodnik> ej no dalej jestem w plusie
<szkodnik> a dzisiaj mieli mi przeniesc
<szkodnik> ech...
<szkodnik> denerwuje mnei ten plus, robia wszystko, zeby nie oddac numeru
<szkodnik> walcze z nimi od 10 dni
<Dreadlish> każ im się walić na twarz
<qermit> szkodnik: a gdzie przenosisz?
<Dreadlish> mój stary ma ostatni rok z nimi
<szkodnik> do play
<Dreadlish> 3 numery
<Dreadlish> przenosi do playa
<Dreadlish> potem
<szkodnik> mam dosc tego, ze mi nonstop konto blokuja i domagaja sie doladowywania
<qermit> szkodnik: ja nie miałem problemów
<qermit> szkodnik: btw - plus zrobił jakiś czas temu wazność 356 dni
<szkodnik> nie uzywamtelefonuza czesto do dzwonienia
<Dreadlish> qermit: jakby ci nagle zaczęli uciekać klienci i byś wiedział dlaczego, to byś ich nie zatrzymywał?
<ftpd> Play to kupa.
<szkodnik> qermit, bzdura, mnie blokuja po 30 dniach, jak doladuje za 30
<BlessJah> szkodnik: mam 3 komorki w domu w plusie, trzeba pamietac o zasilaniu po prostu
<szkodnik> poza tym jest choletrnie drogo
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale ja tego ne wykorzysstuje w ciagu tych 30 dni
<Dreadlish> ftpd: ja mam z playa, bo mam taryfe, gdzie mam darmowe do playa
<Dreadlish> nawet z 0,0
<Dreadlish> i tylko do tego mi on potrzebny
<BlessJah> szkodnik: to zasilaj 50 na 3 m-ce
<BlessJah> wyjdzie ci polowa
<szkodnik> w pracy mam 2 telefony na biurku...
<Dreadlish> doładuje za 30 i mam neta jeszcze
<Dreadlish> z resztą - teraz go używam ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w pwnej chwili mialana ntym kocie prawie 800zl...
<BlessJah> lol
<ftpd> Ja mam plusa od miliona lat.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: daj mojej siostrze - w 2 tygodnie będziesz miał tylko połowę ;)
<BlessJah> ja jak mialem 150 to zaczalem wycofywac srodki (byla mozliwosc przelewow)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie musze dzwonic ze swojego telefonu, dzwonei ze stacjonarnego z biura
<ftpd> qermit: Gdzie ten cfg?
<Dreadlish> ja mam plusa od lat sześciu
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja tez mam plusa od zawsze
<Dreadlish> i nie narzekam
<szkodnik> ale po prostu nie oplaca mi sie to juz kompletnie
<szkodnik> wiekszosc znajomych ma play
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie narzekałem dopóki stary nie zrobił mi na abonament
<Dreadlish> 'bo mu sie bardziej opłaca'
<ftpd> Ja mam od zawsze abonament. Tylefon na kartę ssie.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mu sie oplaca?
<Dreadlish> niby abonament ma taniej niż te 30zł na miesiąc
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja za malo dzwonie, zeby miec na abonament
<ftpd> 22:04:34 |   Dreadlish   | doładuje za 30 i mam neta jeszcze
<ftpd> 22:04:43 |   Dreadlish   | z resztą - teraz go używam ;)
<gjm> Ja tam prawie nie uzywam telefonu.
<Dreadlish> ale tyle ile dopłaca to imo mu się nie opłaca ;)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: playa.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: "zresztą" piszemy łącznie, a za "neta" powinni zabijać.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: przepraszam.
<Dreadlish> nie jestem poliglotą ani niczym w tym stylu
<ftpd> Wujek Grammar Nazi czuwa.
<Dreadlish> ;)
<ftpd> Dreadlish: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliglota
<Dreadlish> eh
<ftpd> A w szkole to pewnie nie byłeś prymasem.
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> sorki
<Dreadlish> z polskiego miałem 3
<Dreadlish> ftpd: dobra, już nic nie mówie
<ftpd> "written linguistic text" - jak to ładnie przetłumaczyć?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Wykaż się, POLIGLOTO :P
<Dreadlish> ⌦ │22:08:33    Dreadlish | nie jestem poliglotą ani niczym w tym stylu
<szkodnik> gjm, erm pisany tekst jezykoznawczy?
<szkodnik> jezykowy?
<gjm> szkodnik: Ke?
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: to raczej do ftpd.
<ftpd> Właśnie nie wiem, czy to tekst jest językoznawczy, w sensie dotyczy językoznawstwa.
<szkodnik> nie wiem, to mi nawet po angielsku ziwnie brzmi, nie ten szyk
<ftpd> Czy bardziej ten tekst jest poprawny językowo.
<szkodnik> tk, do ftpd sorry
<szkodnik> ftpd, daj cale zdanie
<ftpd> szkodnik: As against various other art forms-architecture, visual arts- a written linguistic text is linear.
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> w przeciwienstwie do innych diedzin sztuki- architektury, sztuk wizualnych- tekst pisany jest liearny
<szkodnik> liguistic olej, po poslku nie pasuje
<ftpd> Tak po prostu?
<szkodnik> si
<szkodnik> tak po prostu
<szkodnik> wyszlo maslo maslane
<szkodnik> a bez linguistic brzmi dobrze i jest zachowany sens
<ftpd> Ok, tx.
<szkodnik> ftpd, tlumaczac teksty trzeba bardzo unikac doslownego tlumaczenia kazdego slowa
<szkodnik> bo wychodza potem koszmarki
<ftpd> Oj wiem.
<szkodnik> musisz zachowac sens i ddac nacechowanie emosjonalne
<ftpd> Tylko myślałem, że tu własnie jest to ważne:
<ftpd> 22:11:22 |        ftpd + | Właśnie nie wiem, czy to tekst jest językoznawczy, w sensie dotyczy językoznawstwa.
<ftpd> 22:11:30 |        ftpd + | Czy bardziej ten tekst jest poprawny językowo.
<szkodnik> rozumiem
<ftpd> Bo nie wiem, o jakim tekście w ogóle mowa.
 * m477 czeka na lazanie
<ftpd> Sam dostałem tylko taki wycinek.
<szkodnik> ale w tym przypadku zdanie odnosi sie do tekstu pisanego, jako do dziedziny sztuki
<szkodnik> niiu nie mowi wylacznie o tekstach z zakresu jzykoznawstwa
<ftpd> Ok, super.
<szkodnik> bardziej jako o tekscie, jako slownym nosniku
<ftpd> Rozumiem.
<szkodnik> plosiem
<ftpd> szkodnik: Ja tego nie tłumaczę, sam dostaję czasami wycinki.
<szkodnik> spoko ;)
<gjm> Nikt nie ma problemów z Ubuntu? Co to za dzień.
<ftpd> Ja mam.
<gjm> Jakie?
<ftpd> Dwa.
<ftpd> 1) chciałbym zaorać insomniaca na FreeBSD, ale to OpenVZ i nie mogę;
<ftpd> 2) chciałbym zaorać insomniaca na Archa, ale nie mam czasu.
<gjm> Czyli Twoim problemem jest to że chcesz się pozbyć Ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> ftpd: na debiana zaoraj :<
<Dreadlish> w takim razie
<ftpd> gjm: Znudziło mi się.
<gjm> To dziwne 9:
<gjm> (:
<ftpd> Za mało się psuje.
<ftpd> I chętnie się nauczę, gdzie i dlaczego arch trzyma configi itp.
<ftpd> Wirtualką mi się nie chce bawić.
<ftpd> Serwer na produkcji to już bardziej coś.
<gjm> :D
<Dreadlish> ftpd: arch konfigi trzyma w /etc głównie
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: a raczej w /etc/rc.conf masz większość
<Dreadlish> z takich archlike to /etc/mkinitcpio.conf
<Dreadlish> i takie tam
<Dreadlish> ale nie ma tego dużo
<Dreadlish> łatwo się połapać
<ftpd> Przynajmniej nie mam wszystkiego kretyńsko rozbitego na costam.d
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> /etc/rc.d zamiast /etc/init.d
<ftpd> /etc/motd.d/ ssie tak bardzo, że powinno być narysowane na wikipedii przy definicji słowa 'ssać'.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Nie o tym mówię.
<Dreadlish> motd.d?
<Dreadlish> wtf
<Dreadlish> ale nie no, tak tylko mówie ;D
<Dreadlish> bo zawsze sie zapomina
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Mam na myśli to, że jak normalnie jest zwykłe /etc/motd albo /etc/superconfig, to w Ubuntu jest /etc/motd.d/01-skrypt1, /etc/motd.d/02-skrypt2, ..., /etc/motd.d/0N-skryptN.
<ftpd> I potem z tego jest 'sklejane' motd.
<Dreadlish> ja pierdziele...
<Dreadlish> its tępe
<ftpd> Tak jak /etc/apt/sources.list.d, gdzie masz (powinieneś mieć) każde repo w osobnym pliku, który potem jest sklejany w jedno /etc/apt/sources.list
<ftpd> (Doklejany do istniejącego /etc/apt/sources.list, to be more precise.)
<Dreadlish> mnie wkurza w debianowych wszystkich to *.d
<ftpd> 22:28:15 |        ftpd + | Przynajmniej nie mam wszystkiego kretyńsko rozbitego na costam.d
<ftpd> To właśnie miałem na myśli.
<Dreadlish> wiem wiem
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<ftpd> Że jest /etc/rc.d, to dla mnie lepiej, bo na BSD jest /etc/rc.d, a ja jestem z Lublina - "<brzydkie słowo> zagłębia BSD", jak powiedział lata temu Dexter, ówczesny polski developer Debiana.
<gjm> ftpd: No to będziesz miał w Archu możliwość pobawić się systemd
<Dreadlish> systemd nie jest takie fajne :<
<gjm> Ano.
<bastetmilo> niech już zacznie padać :(
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, po co?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: żeby skończyła sie ta duchota
<ftpd> A co to systemd?
<szkodnik> yhym
<szkodnik> to ja ide zapalic
<ftpd> Wracając do .d w Ubuntu - to jest strasznie fajne, jeśli się ma rozproszoną konfigurację.
<gjm> ftpd: Następca sysvinit
<ftpd> Każdy host na jakiś swój bazowy config, a potem czymś (puppetem? jakimś subversion/gitem?) rozrzucam sobie odpowiednie 'dodatki' zależnie np. od funkcji.
<ftpd> I to mi skleja w całość. Super sprawa.
<bastetmilo> oj chyba też zajaram
<ftpd> Ale na jednej maszynie to sorry, wygodniej mi utrzymywać jeden plik, a nie pamiętać, w którym skrypcie w którym .d coś wczoraj dopisałem.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja palę przy kompie.
<szkodnik> chod bastetmilo razem pojdziemy ;)
<szkodnik> ftpd, fuj
<szkodnik> potem cale mieszkanie smierdzi
<ftpd> ie.
<ftpd> a) siedzę tuż obok otwartego balkonu;
<ftpd> b) palę co-któregoś tylko w domu.
<ftpd> Ze 3-5 na cały wieczór.
<ftpd> qermit: Co z tym konfigiem do pisg?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no to pójdźmy :)
<bastetmilo> znaczy, ja się przez okno wychylę :)
<szkodnik> j mam na szczescie balkon
<ftpd> Ja lubię swój balkon, jak jest ciemno.
<szkodnik> jejuu jak pozno
<szkodnik> a mnie s wogole nie chce cspac
<szkodnik> a mnie sie w ogole nie chce spac*
<bastetmilo> ja juz powinnam od godziny spac :)
<szkodnik> ja tez
<szkodnik> a jakos w ogole nie chce mi sie
<szkodnik> ale luuuz jutro wraca z urlopu kolega
<szkodnik> i skonczy sie zapizdziel
<szkodnik> moze nawet zaczne wracac do domu o jakiejs bardziej ludzkiej porze!
<szkodnik> znacie jakis sposob na zasniecie, kiedy nie chce sie wam spac?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: magnez jesz?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja jem zupki chinskie
<bastetmilo> to jedz magnez - duże dawki, będzie Ci się lepiej zasypiało.
<szkodnik> umm
<ftpd> Ja, jak zwykle, polecam amputację głowy.
<szkodnik> zastanowie sie
<ftpd> To najlepszy środek na wszystko.
<szkodnik> ftpd, szkoda mojej glowy
<ftpd> Może.
<szkodnik> calkiem niezle rzezy z niej czasem wychodza
<ftpd> Brzmi jak zachęta.
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> re
<szkodnik> zacheta, do czego?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: mówię serio. Jak jarasz i palisz kawę, to suplementacja magnezy jest obowiazkowa. Przy problemach ze snem też warto jeść, bo pomaga zasnąć. Przy stresie tak samo.
<ftpd> Taka autoreklama.
<ftpd> 'palisz kawę'?
<bastetmilo> haha
<ftpd> Biedna bastetmilo, paluszki jej się plączą.
<bastetmilo> przejęzyczenie
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie pije w zasadzie kawy
<bastetmilo> jarasz fajki i pijesz kawe*
<ftpd> Nie mam żadnej przegryzki na serial :(
<szkodnik> od czasu do czasu, jak wiem, ze muse zostac po godzinach w pracy
<szkodnik> tak 1-2 razy w tygodniu
<bastetmilo> ale i tak magnez warto jeść
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie znosze lykac prochow
<szkodnik> nawet tych "dobrych"
<ftpd> Przyjmuj dożylnie.
<ftpd> Albo doodbytniczo...
<szkodnik> ...
<szkodnik> sfintuch!:<
<ftpd> (MSPANC)
<bastetmilo> Ja cały czas łykam, bo bez niego od razu wraca mi deprecha.
<szkodnik> ja nie mam depresji ;)
<bastetmilo> zwłaszcza bez tyroksyny
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no to masz szczęście.
<szkodnik> no nic, ide pod prysznic
<szkodnik> moze goracy prysznic mnie rozleniwi
<CookieM_> ja nastawiam muzyczkę, wpisuję w terminalu 'shutdown -P +200' i po 3 godzinach komp idzie ssać
<ftpd> Ssać?
<Dreadlish> spać*
<ftpd> Nieźle. Komputer/odkurzacz.
<CookieM_> pozwoliłem sobie na taki żarcik
<szkodnik> ftpd, moja przyjaciolka usypiala dziecko odkurzacem
<ftpd> Jak mi sprzątaczka w firmie zaczyna wyć tym potworem, wychodzę.
<szkodnik> ja zakladam sluchawki
<ftpd> Nie znoszę dźwięku odkurzacza, karetki oraz darcia ryja bachora.
<szkodnik> bo o wyjciu o 18 moge tylko marzyc
<szkodnik> ftpd, a miauczenie kota?
<ftpd> Nie robi mi.
<szkodnik> to ponoc ta sma wysokosc dzwieku co placz dziecka
<ftpd> Znaczy jak marcują ze 4 pod oknem, w końcu się irytuję.
<szkodnik> dlatego ponoc kobiety sa na to bardzo wrazliwe
<ftpd> Ja nie jestem kobietą. Trust me, potwierdzają to wieloletnie obserwacje, które poczyniłem w wannie.
<szkodnik> ja nie lubie zaardo, jak siersciuchy mi w domu miaucza
<szkodnik> ftpd, ile ty masz lat, ze takie obserwacje tylko w wannie uskuteczniasz?:D
<ftpd> szkodnik: Strzelaj.
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> coz
<bastetmilo> Ja nie lubie jak maukają rano. Ale w dzień moga jodłować, ćwierkać, wyć ile chcą.
<szkodnik> no idea
<ftpd> Ja nie lubię <cokolwiek> rano, bo wtedy chcę spać!
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, mnie wnerwiaja najnbardziej, jak ja chce isc spac
<TheNumb> ftpd: sen jest dla mienchucków!
<szkodnik> a one czuje sie zaniednywane i mi uskuteczniaja koncerty pod drzwiami sypialni
<szkodnik> albo umm jak kolega wpadnie :P
<bastetmilo> nie, moje po kolacju udają sie na załużony odpoczynek, albo walczą o pozycje w stadzie.
<ftpd> TheNumb: Do 4:00 am tak. Od 4:00 do ~13:00 chcę być miękki.
<szkodnik> wtedy to mam pod drzwiami nie tyle koncert, to odglosi rzezi ;)
<bastetmilo> zasłużony*
<bastetmilo> U nas są szybki w drzwiach poorane pazurami.
<bastetmilo> Teraz wychodzą na balkon, siadaja pod oknem sypialni i drą ryje.
<szkodnik> nie no chlopaki juz sie dawno nauczyly, ze do tego sliuzy wylacznie drapak i nic innego orac nie wolno
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale one nie drąpią dla drapania
<bastetmilo> od tego maja koszyk
<ftpd> Dlaczego szkodnik nie chce zgadywać, ile mam lat? Czuję się zaniedbany, dziewczyny.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, wiem
<szkodnik> ale tego tez im nie wolno
<ftpd> A prawdziwa ze mnie attention whore.
<szkodnik> i to doskonale wiedza
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, jak zamiast o mnie można rozmawiać o kotach :(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie masz mietkiego futerka
<szkodnik> ftpd, pff za daleko mieszkasz, zeby moglo miec to jakies znaczenie :P
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, niektorzy faceci maja..
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale jak chcesz mogę zgadnąć ile masz lat.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: nie takie miękkie jak kocie.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, pomasaj sobie czarnoskorego ;)
<szkodnik> zmienisz zdanie :D
<szkodnik> pomacaj*
<bastetmilo> nie mam żadnego pod ręką niestety ;)
<szkodnik> pozycz :P
<bastetmilo> nie mam od kogo :)
<szkodnik> (
<ftpd> bastetmilo: DOBRA.
<szkodnik> :(
<ftpd> szkodnik: Odległość nigdy nie była dla mnie problemem :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co dobra? Foch?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, jak bedziesz kiedys w trojmiescie, to moge ci zalatwic :D
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dobra, zgaduj.
<ftpd> O, Trójmiasto. Byłem kiedyś z laską z Gdańska.
<szkodnik> ja na szczescie mieszkam w gdyni
<ftpd> O Gdyni wiem, że mają tam gdyński modernizm.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: masz... 28 lat.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie.
<bastetmilo> 29?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, on jakis mlody jest chyba
<ftpd> Tak będziesz increase/decrease, aż strzelisz?
<bastetmilo> 27
<szkodnik> cos jak BlessJah w tych okolicach
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: nie...
<ftpd> Ile ma BlessJah?
<szkodnik> nie?
<bastetmilo> nie :)
<szkodnik> hm
<bastetmilo> on jest moje okolice
<szkodnik> a ktore to sa twoje?:D
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A ile Ty masz? ;-)
<szkodnik> te same, co moje?:D
<bastetmilo> No 28
<szkodnik> no to te same ;)
<ftpd> To nie te same, co ja.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie mów że jesteś młodszy jeszcze
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie mówię.
<bastetmilo> 30?
<szkodnik> o
<ftpd> Jestem '83, styczeń. To 29 jak w mordę strzelił.
<szkodnik> to czekaj, bardziej interesuje mnie, ile masz wzrostu :D
<ftpd> szkodnik: W dowodzie 187.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pisałakm 29!!!
<szkodnik> o
<szkodnik> to sie nawet lapiesz
<bastetmilo> ściemniacz
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Szansa była tylko jedna.
<bastetmilo> jesteś tylko o rok starszy
<szkodnik> ja mam 182 ;)
<ftpd> Wysokie samice są wporzo.
<szkodnik> yhy
 * bastetmilo ma 156 cm wzrostu :)
<ftpd> Haha.
 * Dreadlish nie ma 1,8m
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, zazdroszcze...
<ftpd> Filigranowe samice też są wporzo.
<bastetmilo> niska =/= filigranowa
<szkodnik> ftpd, wiesz, ze mnie jest kawal baby ;)
<ftpd> szkodnik: W sensie oprócz wzrostu masz też dużo kg?
<BlessJah> słonice :P
<szkodnik> ftpd,juz nie tak duzo
<szkodnik> ale chuda nigdy nie bede
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ja bym chciała mieć chociaż 165 ale numer buta ten sam :)
<ftpd> Ja jeszcze ciągle 'tak dużo' :(
<szkodnik> ftpd, duzi faceci sa fajni ;)
<Dreadlish> ja bym chciał mieć 180cm :<
<szkodnik> btw, co to znaczy "talk duzo" ?:P
<ftpd> E tam. Jak się ważyłem w okolicach stycznia, miałem 117 kg.
<szkodnik> dacetom kolo 30 zaczyna rosnac miesien piwny
<ftpd> Mam brzuch i wystającą dupę.
<szkodnik> ostatnio, po pol roku nie widzenia sie spotkalam sie z moim ex
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to nie siedz przy kompie cały czas tylko sport jakiś uprawiaj
<gjm> ftpd: To ja przy Tobie jestem motylek.
<szkodnik> zawsze byl z niego kawal chwilopa, ale nic mu nigdy z przodu nie wystawalo
<ftpd> Nie bawiąc się w półsłówka, jestem gruby: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/23528_1235170681547_2632664_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/98c76o7> (at fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<szkodnik> ale skonczyl 30 lat i w magiczny sposob w pol roku sobie wychodowal brzuszek a la 5 miesiac
<ftpd> gjm: Kororowy?
<gjm> Bajdzio.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: odczep się
<szkodnik> ftpd, to odejdz od kompa, rusz na rower, czyc os :P
<ftpd> Po co?
<szkodnik> ftpd, wierz mi, bedziesz ie lepiej czuc
<ftpd> Po co?
<szkodnik> ja zgubilam ponad 40kg
<BlessJah> e, na rowery trzeba uwazac
<ftpd> To ile Ty ważyłaś?
<szkodnik> i wierz mi, roznica jest ogromna
<BlessJah> zeby za daleko od domu nie odjechac
<ftpd> Jakbym ja zgubił 40 kg, byłbym chucherko.
<szkodnik> ftpd, duzo ;)
<ftpd> Kurde, nie mam takiej jednej fajnej foty...
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> jak ja bym zgubila 40 kilo miałabym anoreksje
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, tak, ale ja jestem o 30cm prawie od ciebie wyzsza :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Hmmm...
<szkodnik> i to robi ogromna roznice
<gjm> Ja jakbym zgubił 40 kg to by mnie nie było.
<szkodnik> w tej chwili waze hmm troche
<bastetmilo> dzieki borze, mnie to nie grozi.
<szkodnik> i kobieta twoje wzrostu z moja waga bylaby uznana za otyla
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mi to już nie grozi: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/5940_1097505079993_6608404_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c5kegbr> (at fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dreadlish> ja jakbym zgubił 40kg to bym miał wychudzenie
<szkodnik> a ja jestem tylko leciutko ponad granica normalnej wagi
<Dreadlish> 77,5 na 178 cm
<Dreadlish> :/
<bastetmilo> uu. 40 kg mniej i niedowaga totalna.
<bastetmilo> 30 wystarczy.
<ftpd> Ja kiedyś byłem BARDZO inny: http://cl.ly/image/473A1H1v2H1U
<Dreadlish> bym chciał chociaż 10 mniej
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to nie Ty
<ftpd> To ja, za studenta.
<Dreadlish> to on.
<bastetmilo> nie wierzę
<Dreadlish> kiedyś
<Dreadlish> po twarzy poznaje ;D
<gjm> :D
<Dreadlish> porównując zdjęcia itp.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, siedzi na ircu cala dobe, to co sie dziwisz?:<
<ftpd> bastetmilo: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/4964_1079199142356_1405349_n.jpg - a to ja 10 lat temu.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cuj7ebc> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: tego już nie poznaje ;D
<bastetmilo> ftpd: o fak.
<ftpd> A to w 2006: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/4964_1078852493690_7813542_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/crbmfb7> (at fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: ale taki przyćpany deko
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Deko tak. Zjazd muda, 3. dzień chlania z rzędu.
<bastetmilo> Też byłam kiedyś piekna i młoda.
<gjm> Całe życie ze szlugiem.
<gjm> ftpd: ^
<Dreadlish> szluglajf
<Dreadlish> niezapalony ale nic
<ftpd> gjm: Bo ja mam dużo frustracji i endorfiny są wporzo.
<Dreadlish> przymierzający
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: z resztą - wolałbym mieć niedowagę niż nadwagę
<Dreadlish> niż nawet to co mam teraz
<ftpd> Oj bo mi zrobili jak sięgałem po ogień.
<gjm> Też mam zdjęcie ze szlugiem: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/373983_249917951730890_196967592_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cpsrc7q> (at a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Dreadlish> taak
<Dreadlish> gjm: domestos też był fajny.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Już Ci raz mówiłem, jak się pisze "zresztą".
<Dreadlish> ftpd: przepraszam.
<Dreadlish> zapomniało mi się
<ftpd> gjm: Ale motylek <3
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, oc na priv, to ci pokaze, jak wygladalam kiedys :D
<szkodnik> a jak teraz ;)
<ftpd> szkodnik: A mi?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: idę :)
<szkodnik> co prawda na tych zdjeciach nie widac jakos wiele, ale daja ogolny obraz
<szkodnik> ftpd, tobie nie ;P
<Dreadlish> ogólny obraz życia kobiety
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: a ja wolę mieć cycki.
<ftpd> szkodnik: :(
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: ale ja nie mam cycków.
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> fajnie mieć cycki :<
<ftpd> Z babą to tak zawsze. Jej wszystko, ona komuś nic.
<gjm> A to jedyne którego sie nie wstydzę: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/427687_342775295765804_516548269_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c86nc2a> (at a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Dreadlish> gjm filozoficzny
<ftpd> gjm: Lol, co to, zlot Hipsteriada 2012?
<Dreadlish> 'a może by tak jakąś wyrwać'
<ftpd> Koleś po lewej ma fajny ryj.
<gjm> ftpd: Nie, klub.
<Dreadlish> ryj po lewej, lol
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: fajnie jest mieć fajne cycki - ja takie mam :P
<ftpd> gjm: Sweterek taki trochi wintydż.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: a ja nie mam żadnych :<
<ftpd> Ja mam.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: jego standardowy.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: i dobrze.
<gjm> Dreadlish: Fajną dziewczynę wtedy spotkałem, szkoda że obudziłem się w autobusie nad ranem.
<ftpd> Powiem Ci, Dreadlish, że to nie takie fajne.
<Dreadlish> gjm: brawo
<Dreadlish> ftpd: ale nie męskie cycki :<
<Dreadlish> tylko damskie :)
<Dreadlish> takie fajne
<Dreadlish> nie muszą być duże
<Dreadlish> tylko muszą być fajne :)
<ftpd> Nie muszą, indeed.
<Dreadlish> duże obwisają na starość :/
<ftpd> "A ja jestem punk i w ramach walki ze wszystkimi systemami / A ja jestem punk, lubię laski z małymi cyckami."
<Dreadlish> TAK.
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> Haratacze?
<ftpd> Pidżama Porno. Ale taka stara, jak była jeszcze fajna.
<Dreadlish> brudne dzieci sida.
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<ftpd> No to Pidżama coverowała.
<gjm> A na te lecą laski: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422751_179334862171449_779226430_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c8jl364> (at a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<gjm> Dobra, koniec.
<lisu> bastetmilo: fajnie jest mieć w ogole cycki... tylko jak tak czasem przy szukaniu ich trafiło się na zapięcie od stanika to mały wtf był... a gdzie cycki?
<Dreadlish> brudne dzieci sida i ich nigdy nienastrojone gitary
<Dreadlish> gjm: RUSKI!
<ftpd> Dreadlish: http://allaa93.wrzuta.pl/audio/632LTVNUwtq/pidzama_porno_laski_z_malymi_cyckami
<Dreadlish> a ja mam wał
<Dreadlish> brzuszny
<Dreadlish> ftpd: wiem jak to brzmi ;)
<ftpd> Ale to wersja PP.
<Dreadlish> wersja pp też
<bastetmilo> lisu: moje nie są oszukane :)
<ftpd> Gitary są bardzo charakterystyczne.
<ftpd> Nie jestem wielkim fanem Patyczaka.
<Dreadlish> tak, to cover
<ftpd> Ej, nie.
<ftpd> http://lulekjaga.wrzuta.pl/audio/3YWpcN5Rsf3/brudne_dzieci_sida_-_laski_z_malymi_cyckami
<Dreadlish> brudnych dzieci sida jest małogitarowy ;D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/csbnwvw> (at lulekjaga.wrzuta.pl)
<ftpd> Tu o dziwo słychać Grabarza.
<ftpd> Bardziej niż Patyczaka.
<lisu> bastetmilo: kto co lubi, ale zeby coś lubić, to to coś musi byc, nie prawdaż? x] :D
<Dreadlish> ale to jest to.
<ftpd> A ten, ostatnio fajną płytę dorwałem.
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64liF2VuLxI
<lisu> rano trzeba na chleb i wino zarobić, więc pora na mnie nara
<bastetmilo> ftpd: fajnie się zaczyna
<Dreadlish> jak posłucham na pc, to może coś z tego fajnego być
<ftpd> Jak wchodzi gitara, jest jeszcze lepiej.
<bastetmilo> tak
<ftpd> O kurde, ale przypomniało mi się...
<ftpd> Hmmm.
<ftpd> Jak to się nazywało...
<ftpd> O wiem!
<Dreadlish> nie...
<Dreadlish> dead nie żyje
<Dreadlish> nawet nie wiem dlaczego sie debil wyłączył
<Dreadlish> ale kilka usług sfailowało :)
<gjm> [']
<ftpd> Co to dead?
<gjm> Maszyna.
<Dreadlish> dead.is-a-geek.org aka mój domowy 'serwerek'
<Dreadlish> na dzień dobry jest 403
<Dreadlish> a http error code jest 200 ;)
<Dreadlish> w ogóle to miał iść tam ngin
<Dreadlish> x
<ftpd> Ja mam lajtiego, bo mod_simple_vhost jest fajny.
<Dreadlish> tzn. jest lighttpd
<ftpd> Ot, ircstaty. ln -s ~bot/www /srv/www/stats.insomniac.pl i gotowe.
<Dreadlish> wczoraj miałem powód dla którego chciałem wrzucić nginx
<ftpd> Wirtualka jak się patrzy.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> chyba dziad jest podpięty jeszcze na zjebany.h0stname.net
<Dreadlish> ale nie wiem czy już dnsy posiały
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> posiały
<Voldenet> 1st
<CookieM_> 2nd
<szkodnik> toche mi sie oczy zaczynaja kleic
<bastetmilo> ano :)
<szkodnik> ftpd, nie dziala
<ftpd> szkodnik: Co nie działa?
<szkodnik> link
<szkodnik> do statow :P
<ftpd> No jak to nie?
<szkodnik> no nie dziala
<ftpd> Nie wierzę.
<ftpd> Mi działa.
<ftpd> Statystyki kanału #ubuntu-pl @ freenode by Mason
<ftpd> Statystyka wygenerowana w wtorek, 21 sierpnia 2012 - 0:05:01
<ftpd> W przedziale 1 dni łącznie 15 nicków odwiedziło kanał #ubuntu-pl.
<bastetmilo> u mnie też
<szkodnik> :(
<ftpd> Tej, szkodnik.
<ftpd> A dopisujesz /ubuntu-pl?
<ftpd> Czy wchodzisz na http://stats.insomniac.pl, widzisz białą stronę i nazywasz to 'nie działa'?
<szkodnik> o juz dziala :D
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> "Nie działa" jako komunikat błędu.
<ftpd> Najs
<Dreadlish> ładny ten pisg.
<szkodnik> ojtam ojtam ;)
<szkodnik> ja sie nie znam :P
<ftpd> No co Ty?
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> tylko mu brakuje plików z obrazkami
<ftpd> No.
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja jestam tepa baba :D
<ftpd> szkodnik: To całkiem fajnie.
<ftpd> Default
<ftpd> Current directory
<ftpd> Profesjonalne!
<szkodnik> ftpd, tylko z ta tabelka z gadulami cos jest nie tak
<ftpd> ?
<szkodnik> kolumna w "jakich porach" chyba wyswietla liczbe znakow, nie pory
<szkodnik> (z ta tabela na gorze)
<gjm> Porę, nad tym liczba linii, a nad tym procentowo.
<ftpd>  12 <set PicLocation="/usr/share/pisg/gfx">
<ftpd> No co jest?
<szkodnik> ?
<szkodnik> tam ci cos zwraca nie tak, jak powinno
<szkodnik> ale nie pwoiem ci co i dlaczego, bo sie nie znam :D
<szkodnik> dzisiaj udalo mi sie wykominowac, jak wygenerowac raport z bazy accessowej i jestem z siebie niesamowicie dumna :P
<ftpd> To wina pisga.
<Dreadlish> a jest tam coś?
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % grep Pic pisg.cfg
<ftpd> <set PicLocation="/usr/share/pisg/gfx/">
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % ls /usr/share/pisg/gfx
<ftpd> blue-h.png  blue-v.png  green-h.png  green-v.png  red-h.png  red-v.png  yellow-h.png  yellow-v.png
<ftpd> Ideas?
<Dreadlish> cp
<Dreadlish> ;D
<szkodnik> ide chyba do lozk
<szkodnik> licze, ze jak tu jutro wroce, to wszystko bedzie dzilac! :P
<ftpd> Chodź do mojego.
<szkodnik> nie cem
<szkodnik> kolega sie obrazi
<szkodnik> o kotach nawet nie wspominajac
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no proszę proszę...
<bastetmilo> w ogóle, ktoś powiedział że jestem miła i pomocna na innym kanale irc
<bastetmilo> lol
<Dreadlish> na jakim?
<Dreadlish> albo dobra
<bastetmilo> na polskim wordpressa
<Dreadlish> ahm
<szkodnik> dobranoc!
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: paaa o/
<szkodnik> pa!
<Dreadlish> dobranoc szkodnika
<Dreadlish> ;)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Co proszę proszę? Debuguj mi pisga lepiej.
<ftpd> img src="/usr/share/pisg/gfx/blue-v.png"
<ftpd> NO dobrze, jak w omrdę strzelił.
<ftpd> Czas chyba na LOGI.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<ftpd> http://stats.insomniac.pl/usr/share/pisg/gfx/red-v.png
<ftpd> Co za ddebil.
<ftpd> Dlaczego on to tak dokleja?
<gjm> :D
<Dreadlish> bo jest debilem?
<bastetmilo> a jak ma doklejać?
<ftpd> Bezwzględnie z serwera?
<ftpd> A, ok. On to robi traktując documentroot jako /
<Dreadlish> i see bardzo dużo kropkropków
<gjm> http://stats.insomniac.pl/../etc/passwd
<gjm> :<
<szkodnik> Is ftpd stupid or just asking too many questions?  16.1% lines contained a question! <-- i tym radosnym akcentem zakoncze dzisiejszy dzien ;)
<ftpd> Mata.
<ftpd> Swoje super kolorki.
<Dreadlish> yaay
<szkodnik> podmien jeszcze linka w topicu
<szkodnik> albo dklej obok
<ftpd> Nie mam opa.
<bastetmilo> sliczne
<szkodnik> huh
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo:
<Dreadlish> ;)
<szkodnik> nie zasluzyles
<ftpd> szkodnik: Też się dziwisz, nie?
<szkodnik> wcale
<Dreadlish> taki bidżej ma
<Dreadlish> a ftpd nie
<Dreadlish> no wat
<ftpd> Co do optymizmu: random quote ze szkodnika to "ftpd, ja jestam tepa baba :D"
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: i co zrobisz?
<ftpd> Napisze skarke?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: węża za dupę nie złapie.
<ftpd> ftpd wrote the longest lines, averaging 40.0 letters per line.
<ftpd> #ubuntu-pl average was 32.3 letters per line.
<bastetmilo> możesz iść na skargę do Stirlitza
<Dreadlish> a po cholere?
<Dreadlish> nawet nie wiem kiedy on jest
<bastetmilo> Może mu to coś da do myslenia :)
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, melduj sie!
<Dreadlish> i znając życie zostane olany/zrównany z ziemią
<Dreadlish> /whatever
<ftpd> Zrobiłem polskie locale.
<ftpd> Ale kretyńskie są te informacje.
<ftpd> Nikt nikogo nie atakował, wszyscy zachowywali się przyjaźnie.
<ftpd> Mamy tutaj miłych operatorów, nikt nie został wykopany!
<gjm> Muszę pisać bo spadam w statystykach.
<ftpd> Dreadlish uwielbia mówić sam/a do siebie albo inni za nim/nią nie nadążają, pisał/a monologi 3 razy!
<ftpd> Co za kupa.
<gjm> I jak ja będę wyglądał w oczach BJ?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: widzisz, to jest złe podejście. Bo tak to powinniśmy wszyscy siedziec z zalozonymi rękami i nic nie robic tylko narzekać.
<ftpd> gjm: BJ nie robi się oczami :P
<bastetmilo> LOL
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: zapyta 'powód?'
<Dreadlish> to co mu napisze
<Dreadlish> że jest debilem?
<gjm> Ten tylko o jednym.
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: bądź kreatywny.
<gjm> Kup klocki lego.
<Dreadlish> gjm: dzięki za radę, na pewno skorzystam.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: nie jestem kreatywny - sorry
<Dreadlish> myślę bardzo szablonowo
<julek> czesc
<Dreadlish> ćźęść
<bastetmilo> hej julek
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> bastetmilo: W ogóle czemu jeszcze nie śpisz?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Spoko, ja w ogóle nie myślę.
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo nie!
<ftpd> Zastanawiałem się, czemu mi httpd doklejał /usr/share/pisg...
<Dreadlish> ftpd: to też ostatnio od kogoś słyszałem
<ftpd> Przepraszam, jestem kretynem.
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> nie jest źle
<ftpd> Tak no.
<Dreadlish> zawsze mogło być gorzej ;D
<gjm> #trudnesprawy
<ftpd> Halo, zastanawiałem się nad tym, dlaczego internet działa tak jak działa.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: to jeszcze warstwy osi...
<Dreadlish> tcp
<Dreadlish> ip
<ftpd> No proszę Cię. To było żałosne i jest mi głupio.
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<bastetmilo> wstydź się
<ftpd> Dreadlish: A gdzie tu miejsce na osi, przepraszam Cię?
<Dreadlish> ftpd: warstwa 7
<gjm> Nie skumałeś synu.
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie :<
<ftpd> No nie. W warstwie 7 operuje lighttpd, koniec związku.
<Dreadlish> spoko
<Dreadlish> jak dalej Ci chodzi o to /usr/share... to ok zaczaiłem
<Dreadlish> kurwamaććććć
<Dreadlish> oj
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: własnie
<gjm> Oj.
<Dreadlish> przepraszam, uwaliłem sobie httpd
<Dreadlish> i cały system
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: wyjdź.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Z nadzieją oczekuj dnia, w którym mnie tak wytresujesz :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dla Ciebie mam uprzejme /remove
<bastetmilo> :)
<ftpd> Och. Lubię, jak mi tak robisz!
<Dreadlish> :<
<ftpd> Jeszcze nie naprawiłeś tego httpd?
<Dreadlish> naprawiłem
<Dreadlish> tylko teraz się zastanawiam
<Dreadlish> jaki związek ma gamin i lighttpd
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> tylko debian go widzi
<bastetmilo> ftpd: och. Nie zawstydzaj mnie.
<gjm> >ile and directory monitoring system defined to be a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor)
<Dreadlish> bo jak wywaliłem gamina razem z lighttpd (przypadkiem)
<Dreadlish> to już lighttpd nie potrzebowało gamina do instalacji
<gjm> Śpicie już? (:
<Dreadlish> nie?
<bastetmilo> nope
<ftpd> <chrrrr... yyyy... chrrrrr... yyy...>
<gjm> Tak myślałem.
<julek> wszyscy uciekaja jak tu jakies rozmowy o lighttpd
<ftpd> ftpd rozmawiający o lighttpd.
<ftpd> To ci dopiero.
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> nikt nie ucieka ;)
<ftpd> 00:50:33 !--             | >>> CookieM_!~tomek@aetc112.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl [Quit: Wychodzi]
<ftpd> You bet.
<Dreadlish> nikt nie ucieka
<Dreadlish> tylko CookieM wychodzi
<Dreadlish> a to jest różnica
<ftpd> Ale jak po angielsku. Bez słowa.
<Dreadlish> mhm
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-21
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry
<m477> ahhh
<m477> jak rano
<Dreadlish> milusio
<m477> ;/
<m477> o tej porze to ja klade sie spac
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> ja dopiero wstałem
<Dreadlish> i mi z ryja wali
<Dreadlish> trzeba iść go umyć
<m477> taki jego mankament
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry :)
<Dreadlish> cześć bastetmilo
<m477> kawa z rana jak smietana
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> m477: ja czekam do kolacji
<m477> na kawe?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ogólnie
<Dreadlish> a tak to mineralna
<m477> ogolnie czekasz do kolacji
<Dreadlish> na pierwszy/ostatni posiłek dnia
<m477> to pewnie wazysz 50kg
<Dreadlish> +27
<ftpd> Cze.
<Dreadlish> o.
<Dreadlish> cześć ftpd ;)
<m477> mao
<patryk_> witam wszystkich
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wszedł, przywitał sie i zerwało
<ftpd> Może to i lepiej.
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze by o coś głupiego zapytał
<m477> ;]
<Dreadlish> ciekawe ile ludzi tu wisi i zapomniało o tym kanale
<bastetmilo> Możemy to łatwo sprawdzić.
<bastetmilo> Zbierzemy statystyki z miesiąca
<bastetmilo> i wszystkich tych, którzy się nie udzielali wywalimy.
<bastetmilo> I poczekamy na reakcje.
<CookieM_> pewnie będzie coś takiego: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvycJrkK2DQ
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ci co mają autorejoina zostaną
<Dreadlish> ale tych można request remove wywalić
<ftpd> Wywal.
<ftpd> Tylko nie zapomnij pozdrowić.
<Marqin> na to tez sie sposob znajdzie
<inzaghi89> zainstalowałem niedawno ubuntu, jakoś nie leży mi ten ubuntu unity, ale przekonuję się do kde za to
<inzaghi89> musiałem się pochwalić ;)
<inzaghi89> to z debianem to prawda, że rezygnuje z gnome?
<Ashiren> :O
<Marqin> ta, na Xfce chca przejsc
<ftpd> Bo Linus kocha Xfce.
<ftpd> Debian powinien mieć twm-a jako default.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Marqin> openboxa
<mati75> ftpd: miał
<mati75> w lennym napewno był twm jako default instalowany
<inzaghi89> ftpd, na dobrychprogramach pisali że dlatego, że gnome za duży jest;p
<mati75> chcą zrobić, aby całe środowisko było na jednej płycie CD
<mati75> a gnome się nie mieści
<Ashiren> to niech zastosuja lepsza kompresje
<jacekowski> nie ma
<mati75> wszystko jest na xz
<mati75> lepiej się nie da
<Dreadlish> lzma
<Dreadlish> czyste
<inzaghi89> zrobić na dvd...
<mati75> jest
<mati75> na dwóch bluerayach
<m477> malo kto chyba dzisaj z plytek instaluje
<bastetmilo> eh, już mi się nie chce w pracy siedzieć.
<m477> to wyjdz
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: Mi też... tak mi się już nudził, że własny skrypt walidacji napisałem
<bastetmilo> mnie nie chce się zrobić update jednego pola :(
<Quintasan> eee
<Quintasan> dzień dobry?
<bastetmilo> hej
<ftpd> Czy dobry, to się okaże.
<Quintasan> Dla mnie dobry, wstałem godzinę temu, zjadłem śniadanio-obiad, zrobiłem sobie pranie i teraz albo coś popaczkuję albo na piwo pójdę
<ftpd> A mi się masakrycznie chce spać.
<Quintasan> ftpd: To idź, chyba że w pracy jesteś :P\
<ftpd> I instaluję już czwarte Ubuntu dziś.
<ftpd> Nie, trzecie. Czwarte za moment.
<Dreadlish> re
<Quintasan> ftpd: Na innym komputerze każde?
<ftpd> Quintasan: Tak.
<Quintasan> ftpd: A próbował Alternate CD?
<ftpd> Przecież nie robię tego z płytek, lol.
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> mówiłem już
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Cześć
<Quintasan> ftpd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomatedNodeDeployment
<Dreadlish> cześć Quintasan
<ftpd> Lol.
<Quintasan> pfu
<Quintasan> nie to
<Quintasan> niech to szlag
<ftpd> Quintasan:   1 /usr/sbin/si_mkclientnetboot --netboot --clients "ip.ho.s.ta" --flavor UBUNTU_12.04 --append "ks=http://systemimager/kickstarts/ubuntu.cfg"
<ftpd> Poradzę sobie, naprawdę.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dreadlish> automat 100%
<ftpd> No tak, 100%
<ftpd> Ustawiam vlan na switchach, puszczam systemimagera, boot z pxe i gotowe.
<Dreadlish> no to prawie
<Quintasan> ftpd: Chcesz mi powiedzieć że tą jedną linijką puszczasz system do instalacji przez PXE?
 * Quintasan gugluje systemimager
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> dobr
<Quintasan> Dobre.
<Quintasan> ftpd++
<ftpd> Quintasan: Tak.
<ftpd> A config to zbiór poleceń.
<ftpd> Od 'sformatuj dysk' do 'dodaj klucz ssh'.
<ftpd> Albo 'zainstaluj paczki'.
<Quintasan> kickstarter?
<ftpd> 9E:BC:C4:B2:8D:15
<ftpd> Sorry, notuję sobie :P
<ftpd> Quintasan: Tak.
<Dreadlish> spocz
<Quintasan> ftpd: Zaiste. Chłodna historia, jak kiedyś będę musiał coś podobnego zrobić to mam zapisane
<ftpd> No polecam, my tym deployujemy kasty po 32 blade'y.
<ftpd> Do tego mam skrypty, które mi się łączą na ilo/ipmi i ustawiają boot z pxe + reboot
<Quintasan> musisz przetłumaczyć kasty i blade'y
<Quintasan> klastry?
<ftpd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_server
<ftpd> Kasty.
<Quintasan> yhy
<ftpd> Od 'chasis'
<ftpd> http://www.brentozar.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/hp-c7000-front.JPG
<ftpd> O, to jest chasis.
<ftpd> Ta ma 14 blejdów.
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> czyli blade to taki komputer na serwer tylko że okrojony do granic możliwości tak żeby jak najmniej miesca zajmował?
<ftpd> Dlaczego okrojony?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> blade to zwykły komp
<ftpd> To może mieć do 196 GB ramu, sloty na dwa procki np. quadowe.
<ftpd> Taki jeden mały blade.
<Quintasan> ok
<ftpd> To masz 16 core, 196 GB ramu. Mało to 'okrojone'.
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> ftpd: one vhyba tylko swojego zasilania nie mają, nie?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Kasa ma zasilanie.
<ftpd> Kasta.
<Dreadlish> no
<Quintasan> > Individual blades are typically hot-swappable
<ftpd> To się montuje w kaście.
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Quintasan> Nie mam pytań :D
<ftpd> Ta kasta z obrazka ma 8 zasilaczy afair.
<ftpd> dwa switche cisco po 8 portów
<ftpd> dwa switche FC po 4 porty
<ftpd> dwa moduły zarządzające
<ftpd> I można w niej wsadzić 16 blejdów, gdzie każdy może mieć w sobie 2 osobne komputery.
<Quintasan> ftpd: Możesz sobie te blade'y tak odłączać i dokładać w trakcie pracy całości? Ale bajer.
<ftpd> Quintasan: Oczywiście.
<Quintasan> Muahaha
<ftpd> W ten sposób na 10U (wiesz chociaż, co to U? :P) mieszczę 32 serwery.
<Quintasan> ftpd: Gdzie pracujesz? Przyjadę i sobie wyjmę i włożę :P
<ftpd> Quintasan: W allegro.
<Dreadlish> w 10 u 32 serwery
<ftpd> Dreadlish: No tak.
 * Dreadlish ma jedną kobyłe na 3u
<ftpd> Hehe.
<Quintasan> 3u?
<ftpd> Quintasan: Wysokość serwera mieści się w U.
<ftpd> 1,75 cala.
<Quintasan> Jednostka tak jak przypuszczałem
<ftpd> Czyli 4.445 cm.
<Quintasan> Aha
<Dreadlish> tak
<ftpd> W szafie rackowej masz szybny z takimi dziurkami
<Dreadlish> szerokość 19cali
<ftpd> Na jedno U są 3 dziurki.
<Dreadlish> iirc
<ftpd> I np. masz szafę o pojemności 48 U i w nią pakujesz co masz.
<ftpd> Możesz 48 maszyn 2U
<ftpd> możesz 2 kasty blejdów.
<Dreadlish> 1U*
<ftpd> możesz 24 maszyny 2U
<ftpd> No, 48 x 1U, sorry.
<Dreadlish> 12x4u itp
<Quintasan> ftpd: To gdzie jest serwerownia? Bo nie wiem gdzie mam jechać :D
<ftpd> Quintasan: W Poznaniu i we Frankfurcie.
<Dreadlish> do poznania szturm
<Quintasan> No, ja bedę w Poznaniu to dam znać :P
<Dreadlish> tam jest ivona na pkp
<ftpd> Quintasan: I uważasz, że ot tak ktoś Cię wpuści do naszej serwerowni?
<Dreadlish> przez okno
<Dreadlish> szturm!
<Dreadlish> albo rozwalić tam jakiegoś tupolewa
<Quintasan> ftpd: Przecież żartuję. Jak mi się uda wejść ot tak to będę chodził z kartką Quintasan tak żebyś mnie zobaczył
<ftpd> Ja tam nie siedzę przecież codziennie. Po co?
<ftpd> Przecież zdalnie te maszyny instaluję.
<Dreadlish> z swego maczaja
 * Dreadlish chciał kiedyś maczaja, ale mu sie odechciało
<ftpd> No co za pupa jedna wirtualka, nie bootuje się z pxe
<ftpd> Aug 21 15:24:23 migration finished successfuly (duration 00:00:01)
<ftpd> Może tutaj.
<Dreadlish> może
<ftpd> No, wstał.
<ftpd> przewaliłem si_*
<Dreadlish> i git
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> re z domu
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś logi z ostatniego miesiąca i mógłby rzucić?
<shpaq> stąd?
<Dreadlish> tak
<shpaq> mam, ale nie mam Ci jak ich wystawić
<Dreadlish> ok, spoko
<Dreadlish> bo chciałem zrobić to, co bastetmilo mówiła
<Dreadlish> bo szybko by to zeszło
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: BlessJah na pewno ma.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: spoko, jak sie ujawni to zapytam
<zelas> Witam
<Dreadlish> cześć zelas
<Dreadlish> z czym tym razem masz problem?
<zelas> na ta chwile z wyłaczaniem systemu
<zelas> acpi=off
<zelas> force
<zelas> norique
<Dreadlish> to po co wyłączałeś acpi?
<zelas> albo nie dziala albo nic nie daje
<zelas> no własnie nic nie robiłem i się nie wyłacza a testowałem te 3 ustawienia
<Dreadlish> a nie masz quiet do kernela?
<zelas> no właśnie się łądnie zamyka
<zelas> tylko potem restart
<zelas> i zaczyna się uruchamiać od nowa
<zelas> z temperatura sobie już poradziłem jest ok
<zelas> grafika jako tako ujdzie
<Dreadlish> a jak zamykasz system?
<zelas> klikam mysza
<zelas> zamknij system
<zelas> robiłem też komendą ktoś mi tu podawał ale było to samo
<Dreadlish> sudo poweroff?
<zelas> chyba tak
<zelas> podali mi 2 komendy
<Dreadlish> a shutdown -h -p now?
<zelas> a to nie wiem
<Dreadlish> czy albo shutdown -p now
<zelas> sprawdzic?
<Dreadlish> tak
<zelas> to chwila uruchomie
<zelas> aha dostałem freeza w terminalu
<Dreadlish> ctrl+alt+f2
<Dreadlish> i stamtąð
<Dreadlish> nie spod xów
<zelas> nie działa
<zelas> zawiesił się;D
<zelas> zdarzyłem sudo wpisać
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> to wywalić quiet z commandlina kernela
<Dreadlish> i wyłączyć spod terminala
<Dreadlish> i zobaczyć co ostatnie pisze
<Dreadlish> tzn. wypisuje
<zelas> ok chwilka sprobuje wpisac to shutdown
<zelas> musze diagnostyke dysku zrobić i pamięci bo tak się nie powinno robić;/
<Dreadlish> memtesta zapuść
<Dreadlish> bo dysk tu ma mało wspólnego
<Dreadlish> albo masz płytę zrytą
<Dreadlish> albo ci acpi dobrze nie czyta
<zelas> psensor sie nie wczytal wczesniej
<zelas> moze dlatego sie zawiesił
<Dreadlish> może
<zelas> a nie jednak nie
<zelas> znowu sudo wpisalem i koniec;p
<zelas> wczoraj działało dzisiaj już nie
<zelas> eh
<zelas> pewno najszybciej bedzie przeinstalowac;D
<zelas> dobra wejde odrazu alt ctrl f2
<zelas> shutdown -p now     invalid option
<Dreadlish> to teraz pytanie
<Dreadlish> jak wczoraj działało
<Dreadlish> to robiłeś jakieś updaty?
<zelas> usunałem fedore
<zelas> i naprawiłem gruba
<zelas> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cexljnd> (at www.howopensource.com)
<Dreadlish> ech
<zelas> dziwne bo jak wpisuje w terminalu sudo to nagle włacza się wentylator na wyższe obroty i zwiecha
<zelas> dobra zaraz wroce.
<zelas> no jaka lipa
<zelas> zawiesza sie w terminalu
<Dreadlish> no to masz coś z acpi
<CookieM> zelas, w tym poleceniu shutdown parametr -P jest z dużej litery
<CookieM> w linuxie wielkość liter ma znaczenie
<Dreadlish> u mnie jest shutdown -h now
<Dreadlish> ;)
<CookieM> -P ten parametr oprócz zamknięcia systemu odłącza zasilanie
<CookieM> coś w stylu 'power off'
<Dreadlish> u mnie samo -h działało jak -h -p
<CookieM> -h man powiada, że w tym wypadku sam system decyduje, czy tylko się zamknie czy także odłączy zasilanie
<zelas> nie wiem musze reinstalować chyba znowu
<zelas> bo terminal się psuje i nie wiem od czego
<zelas> a jeszcze coś sprawdze
<zelas> nie pamietam czy czasem Black Track 5 r2 się nie wyłaczał poprawnie
<zelas> o
<zelas> chyba bedzie działać
<zelas> usunałem do mierzenia temperatury
<zelas> dałem sudo poweroff -p now
<zelas> i sie zresetował
<zelas> i jak na razie nie zawiesił się terminal
<zelas> dobra znowu sie zawiesił;p
<zelas> nosz kurna
<zelas> mac
<zelas> jeszcze jeszcze jeden program usune
<zelas> indicator-cpufreq moze zaiweszac?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<zelas> wczesniej sie mocno grzał nie zawieszał, a wentylator sie krecił ze stała predkoscia.
<zelas> teraz się przemuchuje i zawiesza
<zelas> nosz kurczę pieczone
<zelas> usunałem cpufreq
<zelas> zobaczymy
<zelas> zawiesza sie nic z tego
<qermit> zelas: nowy czy stary laptop?
<zelas> partycja swap powinna byc na koncu dysku? pomiedzy /  a /home?
<zelas> jak jest najlepiej
<zelas> na pewno ma byc wielkosci ramu
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Skąd takie bzdury?
<zelas> ze powinna byc wielkosci ramu? nie wiem obiłem się gdzie o takie sformułowanie
<zelas> sawp moze być na koncu dysku nie przeszkadza to w niczym?
<ftpd> Ile masz ramu?
<zelas> swap*
<zelas> 4gb-512
<ftpd> To po cholerę Ci swap?
<ftpd> ;-)
<zelas> tylko ze to latop
<zelas> nie potrzeba swap?
<ftpd> Zależy co robisz. Jak do 'codziennej pracy', to bez sensu.
<zelas> ok to zrobie bez
<zelas> a partycje /boot
<zelas> robi sie czy nie?
<ftpd> Jak chcesz.
<qermit> zelas: ja robie conajwyżej połowę ramu swapem
<zelas> zrobilem 1gb
<zelas> znowu zaktualizuje poinstaluje i mam nadzieje ze juz bedzie po problemie;p
<zelas> ale rozwiazując jeden problem tworze drugi;/
<bastetmilo> re
<bjfs> qm
<Dreadlish> nie?re
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> re*
<gjm> Sre.
<Dreadlish> cześć gjm
<gjm> Cześć Dreadlish .
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> i cała załoga w komplecie
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> tak :)
<zelas> Jakie sterowniki do grafiki są na ubuntu? Ze strony AMD zamknięte?  Dodatkowe sterowniki to są otwarte tak?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> dodatkowe są zamknięte
<zelas> a jak jest?
<Dreadlish> normalnie masz otwarte
<Dreadlish> fglrx to zamknięte
<zelas> czyli te po aktualizacji tak?
<Dreadlish> masz fglrx?
<zelas> swiezo postawilem system
<zelas> wiec nie ma
<Dreadlish> to masz otwarte.
<zelas> one sie automatycznie aktualizuja jak robie akutalizacje?
<Dreadlish> otwarte tak
<zelas> czyli są 3 rodzaje sterownika?
<zelas> otwarte, zamkniete, zamkniete od amd?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Otwarte albo od amd.
<ftpd> Otwarte masz. Od amd musisz zainstalować sam.
<marthinus> i wszystkie sa zle
<zelas> czyli te z dodatkowego sterownika sa od amd tylko poprzez repozytoria?
<ftpd> marthinus++
<marthinus> ;]
<Dreadlish> zelas: TAK.
<zelas> nie sa wszystkie złe
<zelas> bu u mnie działaja
<ftpd> Są. AMD to kupa.
<ftpd> Do linuksów.
<Dreadlish> nv też ale nic
<zelas> no ale u mnie jako jedyne dały 30 fpsow
<zelas> te od amd
<zelas> bo te zamkniete z dodatkowych to lekka tragedia
<Dreadlish> zależy dla jakiej karty
<zelas> a co mialem mowic instalowanie przez repozytoria jest bezpeiczniejsze?
<Dreadlish> instalowanie własnościowej kupy nigdy nie jest dobre
<Dreadlish> więc wtf
<zelas> aha
<Dreadlish> amd nie potrafi zrobić porządnego drivera
<zelas> czasami trzeba:P
<Dreadlish> nvidia ma za to rozpierdziel
<zelas> to juz wiem
<Dreadlish> driver nvidia, który nie wspiera niektórych kart, ale jest spoko
<Dreadlish> driver nouveau, który na nowych działa jak kupa
<Dreadlish> i driver nv, który nie jest wspierany
<ftpd> Tej, zelas, weź przestań nas pytać absolutnie o WSZYSTKO. Odrobinę samodzielności, wysiłku i odwagi.
<ftpd> Bo to już jest męczące.
<Dreadlish> i googla.
<marthinus> a po co komu driver do karty graficznej?
<marthinus> jak masz cli ;]
<Dreadlish> marthinus: oglądaj grafikę na cli
<ftpd> Dreadlish: No i w czym problem?
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: da się
<marthinus> no ba
<zelas> jakbym wpisał w google
<Dreadlish> wiem, że się da
<Dreadlish> ale to jest męczące ;D
<ftpd> Na framebufferze można zrobić wszystko. Filmy oglądałem, brołsowałem.
<Voldenet> ja oglądałem przez piewien czas
<zelas> i zrobił i działało to bym sie nei pytał
<ftpd> Oglądałem jpg/png.
<zelas> tylko reinstalowanie 10x ubuntu
<Voldenet> na framebufferze właśnie
<Voldenet> elegancko mplayer chodzi
<zelas> to juz przestaje byc fajne
<zelas> a na google każdy pisze co innego
<Voldenet> zelas: update'y nie są nikomu do niczego potrzebne
<Dreadlish> i tak wszyscy macie xorga ;D
<Voldenet> raz na pół roku się robi
<Voldenet> i wystarczy
<ftpd> Co za koleś. Enter co trzy słowa i wszystko na tacy.
<Voldenet> dochodzi do czegoś takiego, że na uczelniach nadal chodzi kernel 2.6.30
<Voldenet> a więc update nie robiony od 2 lat
<Voldenet> i co? I nikt ich nie haksuje
<ftpd> Phi, 2.6.30
<ftpd> Nówka.
<Dreadlish> tak
<ftpd> Ja mam centosy 4.
<Voldenet> no ba
<zelas> yyy w moich wypowiedziach jest co 3 slowa enter?
<Dreadlish> znam kolesia używającego jeszcze 2.4
<Dreadlish> więc po co updaty?
<Dreadlish> 2.6.30 to jest nówka
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Mega nówka.
<Dreadlish> 2.6.38 i nawet bkla nie ma ani nic
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: na niektórym sprzęcie 2.6 nie pójdzie
<Dreadlish> wszystko pięknie chodzi
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: patrz moje kochane urządzonka sieciowe
<Dreadlish> a czasami 2.6 jest za duże
<Voldenet> No, urządzenia sieciowe głównie
<Dreadlish> poza tym - na tamtym sprzęcie to 2.6 rusza bez problemu
<Voldenet> a 2.6 nie pójdzie przy 32M ramu i mniej
<Dreadlish> bo to było 512mb ramu
<Dreadlish> i procek 1,5ghz
<Dreadlish> ale tak mu bratanek postawił i stoi
<Dreadlish> stare gentoo
<Dreadlish> kiedyś muszę się przejść i zobaczyć co dokładnie za bebechy tam są
<CookieM> zelas, czasami trzeba metodą prób i błędów; inaczej się nie da, najwyżej zrezygnowany wrócisz na łono windowsa
<Dreadlish> niektóre rzeczy trzeba dotykać kijem z kupą nawet.
<zelas> juz wracałem kilka razy;D ale tera mam trochę wiecej samo zaparcia.
<zelas> za drogi jest windows
<ftpd> 19:57:28 |   Dreadlish   | ale tak mu bratanek postawił i stoi
<ftpd> Dude, ja postawiłem routerek do sdi na FreeBSD 4.1
<ftpd> W ~2001 roku.
<ftpd> Do dziś działa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> routery są fajne, one się nie psują praktycznie
<ftpd> (No dobra, do przed wakacjami, bo to w internacie i wyłączają na wakacje.)
<ftpd> Znaczy to był jakiś compaq desktopowy.
<Voldenet> kiedyś robili lepszy sprzęt
<ftpd> Podpięte na rsie sdi, ethernet do huba (huba!) i jechane.
<Voldenet> kompy z 98 roku do teraz zdziałają
<Dreadlish> kiedyś nie wiedzieli ile można zarobić na częściach zamiennych
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle
<Voldenet> Uhm.
<Voldenet> Chociaż też sprzęt nie wymagał takiej precyzji jak teraz
<Voldenet> mniejsza gęstość danych
<Voldenet> i w ogóle
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<ftpd> ipfw, ipnat + apache.
<Dreadlish> miałem lapka z 1999
<ftpd> Jakieś takie prastare apache. 1.1, 1.3 może.
<Dreadlish> zaprzestał działania po 10 latach
<Dreadlish> powód? kondensatory.
<Voldenet> no, u mnie monitor niedawno padł
<Voldenet> z powodu kondensatorów przy zasilaniu oświetlenia
<Voldenet> ale wywaliłem, bo stwierdziłem, że nie jestem elektronikiem
<zelas> Dobra dzięki za wszelką pomoc teraz o wiele łatwiej mi robić podstawowe rzeczy. myślę ze powoli jakoś zdecyduje się na działającą konfiguracje. Pare reinstalów i będzie działać.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<TheNumb> http://blog.cloudflare.com/warsaw-poland-cloudflares-22nd-data-center
<szkodnik_> buenas noches :)
<BlessJah> gjm, ftpd, bastetmilo: hilightowaliscie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: daj logi z ostatniego miesiąca
<BlessJah> juz pakuje
<BlessJah> jakies staty robisz?
<szkodnik> dlaczego doba jest tak kotka...
<szkodnik> krotka to jest
<Dreadlish> tak
<bastetmilo> cześć szkodnik :)
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: coś sort of
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> BlessJah:
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: blessjah.jacekowski.org/08.2012.tar
<szkodnik> witaj bastetmilo
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czy chcesz z 30 dni?
<Dreadlish> nie musi być
<Dreadlish> tyle powinno wystarczyć
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> chanserv nadal ma problemy?
<gjm> Nie.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Po jaką cholerę Ci logi z ostatniego miesiąca? Skamlesz o nie od wczoraj. Na irclogs.ubuntu.com dają.
<Dreadlish> och
<gjm> :/
<gjm> Bijcie się.
<ftpd> Nie, bo nas Operator BlessJah wyrzuci.
<BlessJah> ftpd: masz nadal ignora na mnie?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nadal ignorujesz BJ?
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Jak coś fajnego, to wklej ;-)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak, ignoruje Cie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie ignoruje go, widze co pisze
<BlessJah> ale dzieki
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dobrze Słonko :) wkleje
<ftpd> Super Dziubdziasku :*
<tajwanuser> cze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: daj opa
<ftpd> Ze dwa weź, jacekowski.
<ftpd> Albo z pięć, będzie na czarną godzinę.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gadaj z Stirlitzem, ja dostalem choc nie prosilem
<BlessJah> juz i tak rozdawnictwo mamy niezle
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to oddaj.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty juz rezygnowalas, gjm rezygnowal, ja nigdy nie chcialem, a cala trojka ma
<szkodnik> spaaaac
<bastetmilo> Oddałam bo nie mogłam pogodzić prywaty z obowiazkiem.
<bastetmilo> Ale teraz już mogę i zostałam poproszona zeby znów zostać.
<gjm> Znowu o jednym.
<szkodnik> to ja tak na was dialam?
<bastetmilo> Przemyślałam sprawę, wziełam się w garść i oto jestem :>
<szkodnik> co przyje, to gadacie o opach i innych pierdolach :<
<ftpd> Jak fajnie, że jesteś, Dzibdziasku.
<bastetmilo> :*
<gjm> szkodnik: Wstydź się. Wywołujesz konflikty.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: moj op jest sola w oku gjm, jego w moim, ftpd mnie nie lubi odkad mam malpe a bastet siedzi i wcina pocorn
<ftpd> 21:48:05 !--   Irssi: Unignored BlessJah
<BlessJah> masz pecha ze akurat wieczorami jak jestes mam czas ostatnio na irca
<ftpd> BlessJah: Zaskocz mnie.
<BlessJah> czym?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, on Cie nie lubi od zawsze
<bastetmilo> nie, odkąd masz opa
<ftpd> Indeed.
<bastetmilo> Ja ja wcinam ciasteczka ryżowe
<ftpd> Tak jak gjm mi podszedł, tak jak Dziubdziasek (:*) mi podeszła, że ho ho - tak z Tobą było gorzej.
<bastetmilo> a nie popcorn.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ale przynajmniej darzymy sie wzajemnym szacunkiem, czy czyms w rodzaju
<bastetmilo> mocno słowo.
<bastetmilo> mocne*
<ftpd> Mamy taką wartość firmową, "Szacunek".
<ftpd> I mamy porozklejany naklejki z tymi wartościami wszędzie.
<szkodnik> koty nakarmione, kibelek wysprzatany...
<BlessJah> ftpd: wlasciwie to czym ci podpadlem?
<ftpd> Na drzwiach od kibla jest "Impakt".
<szkodnik> ftpd, u nas tylko pwoiesili takie bezndziejne hasla w antyramach na kazdym wolnym skawku swiany...
<szkodnik> sciany*
<BlessJah> tym ze zre sie z gjm czy tylko uporem, kiedy wydaje mi sie ze mam racje?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Brakiem wiedzy lub ignorancją. Bo nawet jeśli wiedzę masz, to nie łapiesz często, o co chodzi i/lub nie potrafisz jej przekazać. A ja _nie znoszę_ ludzi, którzy się wypowiadają, jeśli nie wiedzą.
<bastetmilo> U nas są naklejone na scianie takie dynksy z gry na atari
<bastetmilo> robociki i samolociki
<BlessJah> szkodnik: motywatory, wzorem amerykanskich korporacyjnych?
<szkodnik> niezupelnie
<ftpd> BlessJah: Hint: nie zamierzam na ten temat dyskutować. Pytałeś, grzecznie odpowiedziałem. Przyjmij do wiadomości i skończ temat, proszę.
<BlessJah> bez obrazkow :]
<szkodnik> to sa po prostu absutdalne jhasl aw rodzaju "santander jest solidarny" w barwach firmowych
<bastetmilo> i ściagi z box model oraz tagów
<ftpd> My ośmiobitówki mieliśmy przy okazji SGA 2010 albo SGA 2011.
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie zamierzalem kontynuowac
<ftpd> BlessJah: Bardzo mnie to cieszy.
<bastetmilo> hał najs.
<ftpd> Soł <brzydkie słowo> glamuros.
<bastetmilo> Wzajemny szacunek na dzielni.
<ftpd> O, aż sobie puszczę.
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpJosZHHFC4
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> ftpd: "Tak jak gjm mi podszedł..."
<gjm> <3
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> gjm: jeszcze :* puśc
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale :* tylko Ty mi możesz :*:*:*
<gjm> I xD
<ftpd> On pisze "xD".
<bastetmilo> ftpd: :*
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Podpowiadane się nie liczy!
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> zaraz ktoś zacznie rzygać tęczą :)
<bastetmilo> jak nie przestaniemy z :*
<gjm> Zakochana para, Bartek i Katarzyna (:
<ftpd> Pics or didn't happen.
<bastetmilo> gjm: bez rymu się nie liczy.
<qermit> ja was oboje widzialem
<gjm> To nie moja wina że się nie rymujecie.
<qermit> mogl bym wiec klamac ze razem
<ftpd> Spoko. To zostań obywatelem USA i 'mocą nadaną mi przez stan Kalifornia ogłaszam was mężem i żoną'.
<qermit> bartek i katarzyna, prawie jak rodzina
<gjm> Hehe.
<qermit> katarzyna i bartek pocałowali się w czwartek
<Stirlitz> hy!
<Stirlitz> czester tu jeszcze przyłazi?
 * qermit jechał przez Częstochowę i rymy układa nowe
<bastetmilo> ftpd: widzisz co narobiłeś? Teraz będa plotkowali o nas w internetach.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: tak
<qermit> Stirlitz: niebałdzo
<gjm> Stirlitz: Był jakiś czas temu.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: nie, obraził się.
<ftpd> O jezu.
<Stirlitz> znowu?
<ftpd> Nie wywołuj czestera z hipsteriady.
<BlessJah> ale macie przesuniecie fazowe, nie spotkacie sie
<BlessJah> `seen czester
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: czester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 21 weeks, 4 days, 6 hours, 47 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <czester> Pewnie jakiś nielegal ;-P
<Stirlitz> uh
<ftpd> E, nie.
<qermit> może jakiś inny nick miał
<bastetmilo> miał
<bastetmilo> cheester
<Dreadlish> mój skrypt przemielił
<bastetmilo> co cos takiego
<Tyczek> Hyhyhyh.
<Tyczek> Jeździ na rowerze.
<bastetmilo> nazwał mnie chamem
<qermit> `seen cheester
<Przekliniak> qermit: cheester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 39 weeks, 5 days, 9 hours, 12 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <cheester> `utf
<gjm> bastetmilo: Milcz, chamie.
<bastetmilo> i się obraził
<qermit> ale te baby sa pamiętliwe
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: chcesz tych wisielców
<qermit> Stirlitz: wizard też sobie poszedł
<Dreadlish> ?
<ftpd>  96223 --- Log closed Tue Jul 24 00:03:29 2012
<ftpd> wtedy był.
<ftpd> Czester.
<qermit> ftpd: widocznie wtedy nie było przekliniaka
<ftpd> No.
<bastetmilo> qermit: czester tez to mówił jak mu przypomniałam co pisał o swojej dziewczynie tutaj
<Tyczek> Jak bym miał makówkę, też bym z linuksiarzami nie rozmawiał. ;)
<ftpd> O matko.
<ftpd> Czester i opowieści o kobietach.
<szkodnik> yay! Stirlitz i Tyczek zyja :D
<ftpd> Double fail.
<ftpd> :P
<Stirlitz> qermit, o! nawet un?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: daj, ale ja nie wiem czy moge zrealizować swój pomysł.
<Tyczek> szkodnik: Stan hibernacji mamy. ;)
<BlessJah> Tyczek: o/
<Tyczek> \o
<ftpd> Właśnie, dlaczego ja nie mam dat w logach?
<BlessJah> przeciez on z hackintosha na makowke sie przesiadl
<BlessJah> ftpd: pewnie w nazwie pliku sa
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie, loguję do jednego.
<ftpd> 22:04:46 autolog_path = ~/log/irc/$tag/$0.log
<Dreadlish> spoko
<ftpd> To muszę przestawić: 22:04:46 log_timestamp = %H:%M:%S
<Dreadlish> ['', 'ChanServ', 'Przekliniak', 'Admc`', 'Biszkopcik', 'dariusz', 'denysonique', 'dj_oko[agh]', 'djmentos', 'drakhu', 'dzezz', 'elbow', 'em', 'freerider', 'gHo', 'harloczek', 'keNzi', 'kklimonda_', 'kszonek', 'Lakii', 'manishe__', 'masterlord65', 'mateusz`', 'mglb', 'netsjanek', 'NightWish`', 'office', 'OkropNick', 'pressent1r', 'silmeth_', 'spi', 'swistak35', 'termi_', 'totalizator', 'tuzim', 'Tyczek',
<Dreadlish> 'ubuntulog', 'Vorbis^', 'Wilczek', 'wqq', 'wujek', 'zu0']
<Dreadlish> mega highlight
<bastetmilo> ftpd: słyszaleś Wildcat - Ratatat? Rewlacyjny kawałek :)
<BlessJah> autolog_path = ~/.irssi/log/$tag/$0/%Y/%m-%d.log
<swistak35> Dreadlish: defuq?
<ftpd> Tylko nie chce mi się robić man strftime
<Dreadlish> o.budzili sie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> to był mega highlight
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: czekamy na reakcje? :)
<swistak35> po co? : )
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie wiem czy pisg umie z katalogu
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie masz nikogo z kanału na ignorze?
<swistak35> a, przeczytałem
<BlessJah> swistak35: chca wykopac nieaktywnych
<swistak35> a co chcecie z wisielcami zrobić? wywalić?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Umie. Ale pisg czyta z Masona.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: sekunda
<swistak35> BlessJah: wtf?
<swistak35> od kidy to się z irca idlerów kopie?
<ftpd> BlessJah: A ja mówię o swoich logach.
<ftpd> swistak35: Od wtedy, jak Dreadlish przykazał :P
<swistak35> przecież po to irc istnieje, żeby idlować
<bastetmilo> swistak35: nie słuchaj go.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: ja nie przykazałem
<BlessJah> swistak35: nie wiem, opow jest teraz na peczko i rozne pomysly sie pojawiaja
<ftpd> Perorowałeś o tym.
<Dreadlish> tylko zasugerowałem, żeby sprawdzić kto tylko wisi
<Dreadlish> ;)
<qermit> swistak35: od kiedy wynaleźli nickserva to już nie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zauwazylem ze mam ignore na Guest10205
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a to nie
<ftpd> Ja wiem? qermit, gjm, bastetmilo, BlessJah aktywni. 4/83. Wuchta.
<qermit> ftpd: ty, poznaniak
<qermit> albo powiem
<qermit> ftpd: ty, poznaniak tej
<ftpd> qermit: A jak U WAS we Warszawie się mówi?
<bastetmilo> swistak35: chcielismy trochę towarzystwo rozruszać :)
<Dreadlish> ja się tylko pobawiłem perlem, bashem i pythonem
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dziubdziasku, Ty ich tak nie rozruszuj, bo będę zazdrosnym eftepedziem.
<qermit> ftpd: "dużo"
<Tyczek> qermit: Warszawka. Nie wiesz pewnie nawet co to pyry. ;)
<Dreadlish> a wszystko dało się zrobić jednym pythonowym skryptem ;D
<ftpd> I za co to remove?
<Dreadlish> jezu
<qermit> oj, nie to
<ftpd> To głupie było.
<Dreadlish> to było idiotyczne
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ej, no wiesz, że dla mnie tylko Ty sie liczysz na tym kanale :)
<ftpd> Grejt pałer kams łif grejt responsibiliti.
<Dreadlish> jap
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wziales liste obecnie obecnych i odrzuciles tych co sie w logu odezwali?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A cała reszta to tylko bezduszny seks?
<qermit> tak wiem, ale jak można śmiać się z mojego dziadka
<Tyczek> Hmmm. :>
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak?
<swistak35> bastetmilo: to się udało, nigdy nie miałem tylu hajlajtów na raz na tym kanale ; D
<qermit> miał na nazwisko Pyra
<BlessJah> jedna linia w bashu to zrobisz
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to to zrób
<Dreadlish> jedną linią w bashu
<Dreadlish> TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE
<BlessJah> przy zalozeniu ze masz nicki w pliku
<bastetmilo> ftpd: oj takie małe skoki w bok się nie licza ;)
<Dreadlish> phef
<ftpd> Ej. Nauczcie się pisać w jednej linii, co?
<ftpd> A nie
<ftpd> pisze tak
<ftpd> jeden
<ftpd> z drugim
<Dreadlish> ftpd: dobra, spoko
<ftpd> jakby mial
<ftpd> kurde
<ftpd> astme
<ftpd> .
<qermit> ftpd:
<qermit> tak
<qermit> jest
<bjfs> ftpd: dlatego w nowym weechacie jest opcja, żeby nie powtarzał nicka przy takim floodzie :>
<Dreadlish> no, to sie rozumiemy
<Dreadlish> bjfs: /version
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> bjfs: /about
<Dreadlish> jezuuu
<Dreadlish> nie
<ftpd> bjfs: Ale nadal jest 40 linii. Weź to scrolluj.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: miałeś pisać normalnie :)
<ftpd> ftpd pisał/a najdłuższe linie o średniej długości 37.5 liter...
<ftpd> Średnia dla kanału #ubuntu-pl to 31.1 liter w linii.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: dobrze, już przepraszam - po prostu czasami mi się myśl urywa w połowie zdania
<ftpd> I tak to ja zawyżam.
<qermit> "Menedżerka Kory: Marihuana była do celów badawczych"
<Dreadlish> bjfs: który weechat?
<Dreadlish> ;D
 * szkodnik je kolacje
<ftpd> qermit: O 18:00 to czytałem, stare.
 * Dreadlish zjadł kolacje dawno temu
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: to bez pośpiechu... nikt nas nie goni, nie trzeba pisać jak strzelać :)
<qermit> ftpd: ja czytałem wczoraj
<bjfs> Dreadlish: kiedyś było cuś takiego jak ctcp version :P 0.3.8
<Dreadlish> bjfs: nie lubie ctcpić komuś - jeszcze ktoś uzna, że szpieguje ;D
<Dreadlish> eee... ja mam tylko 0.3.6 :<
<mglb> Dreadlish
<bjfs> niektóre ircd mają taki stuff, że nick zostaje poinformowany jak ktoś robi na nim /whois ;S
<Dreadlish> bjfs: powiedz to freenodowi :/
<gjm> Inwigilacja.
<szkodnik> btw co to za moda na krotkie znicki z samych wspolglosek?:P
<szkodnik> spolglosek
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: hipsterska :)
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: bo samogłoski im zabrali?
<ftpd> No nie?
 * gjm nie wie.
<szkodnik> normalnie czuej sie przez was nie an czasie :(
<ftpd> gjm: A jak się odmienia 'gjm'?
 * Dreadlish ma w miarę wymawialny nick
<mglb> gejot
<Dreadlish> gejotem
<BlessJah> brb
<qermit> gejm
<ftpd> No ale 'Ty gejotemie'?
<mglb> nie, gejot
<mglb> gejocie
<bjfs> ja miałem wcześniej niewymawialny, bo z średnikiem; obecny to inicjały
<gjm> Tak ty eftepedzie.
<ftpd> "eftepedziu".
<CookieM> Klub Przyjaciół Dobrego Wojaka Szwejka
<ftpd> Wypraszam sobie.
<Dreadlish> eftepede prościej wymówić
<qermit> Bejfs
<mglb> fytypydy
 * qermit runs
<qermit> Anusiak
<Dreadlish> bjfs: teraz twój nick brzmi jak nazwa jakiegoś filesystemu
<ftpd> "bjfs" to "blowjob fachowo, szybko"?
<Dreadlish> bjfs: BlessJah Filesystem ;D
<bjfs> f
<bastetmilo> BlowJob
<ftpd> BlessJob.
<Dreadlish> wy tylko o jednym, zboczuchy jedne
<qermit> bastetmilo: ty sie nie odzywaj bo coś wymyślimy
<gjm> ftpd: :D
<qermit> tylko co
<bastetmilo> qermit: ale ja już mam ksywe
<ftpd> A jak będą mieć bachory, to nazwą je BlessJob i BlowJah.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: a jakom?
<bastetmilo> z #jakilinux
<gjm> bastecik.
<BlessJah> wymyslilibyscie cos oryginalnego
<ftpd> Ej.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: nie powiem, bo to przeklenstwo
<ftpd> qermit.
<Dreadlish> gjm: źle przeczytałem na początku
<ftpd> Jak się będzie nazywał Twój bachor?
<qermit> nie wiem czemu ale noby zawsze mówię Germit
<gjm> Gejmit.
<qermit> ftpd: nie będę miał bachora
<qermit> przynajmniej nic mi o tym nie wiadomo
<szkodnik> qermit, a tam, sam sie zrobi :<
<ftpd> A co będziesz miał?
<Dreadlish> uuu... to przyrostu naturalnego nie będzie :/
<qermit> dziecko
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, spoko, mozesz nadrobic za niego
<Dreadlish> kto ma dziecko, niech da dziecko
<ftpd> A.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: miej z kim.
<szkodnik> ja zawse mowie, ze jakas cygnka wyrobila juz moja norme i ja nie muze
<ftpd> qermit: A to będzie samiec dziecka, czy samica dziecka?
<m477> morinin
<qermit> ftpd: nie mam bladego pojęcia
<Dreadlish> m477: mornin wieczur
<m477> jaki wieczor
<qermit> na 80% dziewczynka
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, ciebie tez nikt nie chce? witam w klubie :P
<bjfs> in vitrem przez scp
<ftpd> Samica dziecka.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: tak.
<ftpd> To jak się będzie nazywała?
<qermit> raczej dziecko samicy
<bastetmilo> qermit: jakie imię wybrałeś jak będzie córka?
<qermit> basia
<Dreadlish> o. ładnie
<bastetmilo> a jak będzie syn?
<ftpd> Średnio.
<gjm> Syna nazwij Kernel.
<szkodnik> jamaman drugie barbara
<Dreadlish> ftpd: ładniej niż jakieś kurde 'Leokaldia' czy inne dziadostwo
<szkodnik> i glupi hiszpanie mysla, e to moje nazwisko :<
<bjfs> kiedyś była moda na Sonie, i inne Klary ;P
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: chyba Leokadia.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: shit happens.
<ftpd> Sonia to imię dla psa.
<qermit> Marian
<bastetmilo> Mnie się Sonia podoba.
<Dreadlish> ja mam wszelkie imiona i nazwisko niezbyt do wymówienia dla niemców
<CookieM> J. Żakowski już zna odpowiedź: dzieci, głupcze! http://tnij.org/dzieci_glupcze
<qermit> ftpd: sonia, to imie dla prostytutki
<ftpd> Ja nie mam drugiego imienia.
<qermit> ponobnie jak żaneta
<szkodnik> ze mna pracuej babka, ktora na ma imie ksiamena
<ftpd> qermit: Dla prostytutki to Tania.
<ftpd> Ja mam tylko imię z bierzmowania (lol).
<bjfs> to nie musi nawet nicka wymyślać ;p
<Dreadlish> ftpd: rodzice nie dali Ci na imie? oO
<qermit> ftpd: a wcześniej jak tobie mówili?
<qermit> e - ty, jak ci tam
<Andromacha> ja mam piękne drugie imię :)
<ftpd> E.
<Dreadlish> Andromacha: tzn?
<ftpd> DRUGIEGO nie mam
<gjm> 22:22 <+ftpd> Ja mam tylko imię z bierzmowania (lol).
<gjm> Ja nie mam.
<Andromacha> Katarzyna
<Dreadlish> Andromacha: tak.
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja mam wszystkie trzy
<CookieM> a ja Marek
<gjm> Dre Ad Lish
<Andromacha> I pospolite jak burak cukrowy.
<szkodnik> CookieM, imei marek mis ie kiepsko kojarzy
<Dreadlish> gjm: ty to sobie możesz na fejsie zobaczyć
<Dreadlish> ale tylko jedno
<gjm> No cześć Krzysiu.
<Dreadlish> tak Arturku
<CookieM> wiem, mi też, ale cóż, głupi byłem
<Dreadlish> Krzysztof Władysław Franciszek mega troll
<szkodnik> CookieM, ale tego koscielnego nei musiciechyba uzywac, prawda?:D
<szkodnik> ja mam dorota barbara i potem naziwsko
<szkodnik> w hiszpanii wszyscy maja po 2 nazwiska
<szkodnik> dlatego identyfikuja barbara jako naziwsko
<CookieM> oczywiście, no chyba że ktoś bardzo chce, jak wielki Cyprian
<ftpd> O, miałem jedną laskę Dorotę kiedyś.
<bjfs> przynajmniej koscielne mozna sobie samemu nadac bez dawaniu w lape USC :>
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej.
<szkodnik> dobra, ude do wyrka,-ciekawa dyskusja, ale nei chce jutro byc zmulona i znowu siedziec do 9 w robocie
<ftpd> Ja 00:00 - 02:00 mam ptech serwisu.
<ftpd> to muszę warować.
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja pracuje od 8 do... cholera wie :D
<szkodnik> az skoncze ;)
<ftpd> No ja o 9:15 mam daily standup.
<szkodnik> czasami wychdze z pracy o 6
<szkodnik> czasami, jak dzisiaj siedze do 8:30-9
<szkodnik> nie wyspalam sie i nie moglam sie zebrac do pracy, a menedzer latal w kolko i wydziawial cos ciagle o tym, jaie raporty mam mu wyciagac z baz...
<ftpd> Ja jak wychodzę po 8h to mojego szefa już nie ma.
<szkodnik> "a bo w tatym nie uwglednilas tego, a w tym brakuje mi tego, a ten ma za duzo danych, po co mi tyle tego wygeneowalas? "przeciez chciales..." "ael moglam sie domyslic, ze mi to nie bedzie potrzebne, wiec po co?"
<gjm> Ja jak... zapomniałem że nie pracuję (:
<bjfs> dla jednych praca, dla innych przyjemność :P
<ftpd> Mój dziś powiedział 'eftep, co z Twoimi zaległuymi ticketami poza SLA?'. Powiedziałem '<brzydkie słowo>, nie mam czasu na takie <brzydkie słowo>, robię coś teraz'.
<ftpd> I spokój
<szkodnik> btw w weekend bede siedzie ci probowac sie nauczyc tworzyc marka do baz accessowych- jesli ktos to umie i moze mi pomoc sie naumiec, bedzie wdzieczna ;)
<szkodnik> ftpd, umm u mnie to tez czasamid ziala- moj manager nie ma zielonego pojecia o szczegolach mojej pracy
<szkodnik> mowie mu, ze czas mam mase pracy z tym,c zy tamtym i daje mi spokoj
<ftpd> szkodnik: A możesz trochę bardziej zwracać uwagę, jak piszesz? Bo Twoje niechlujstwo i milion literówek boli moje śliczne, głębokie oczki.
<szkodnik> ftpd, moglabym, gdyby nie to, ze pomiedzy mna a klawiatura znajduje sie kot
<szkodnik> ktory to dosc utrudnia
<Dreadlish> ftpd: mówi, że u niej to czasami działa, bo manager nie ma zielonego pojęcia o jej pracy
<ftpd> szkodnik: To niespecjalnie jest mój problem. Jeśli chcesz ze mną konwersować, uszanuj proszę moje potrzeby.
<szkodnik> to ja ide spac, o!
<gjm> Nakarm kota.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: dobrej nocy
<ftpd> Fair enough.
<szkodnik> (nie to nie jest foch, nie miej satysfakcji:D)
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> spoko
<Dreadlish> śpij dobrze
<Andromacha> pa szkodnik o/
<szkodnik> baju!
<szkodnik> Andromacha, :*!
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: !
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: cześć NightWisha ;)
<szkodnik> btw ten nick brzmi nieciekawie :D
<NightWish`> gdyby nie to, że probowales mi pomoc bym biła :D
<szkodnik> tak malo kobieco powiedzialabym :P
<Andromacha> szkodnik: Andromacha?
<szkodnik> yhym
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: przepraszam :<
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: wal ile wlizie
<Voldenet> szkodnik: wiesz, w końcu i tak nie udowodni, że jest kobietą
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<szkodnik> Voldenet, a tam, iedy pojade do wro i sobie poogladam ;)
<Voldenet> na ircu to tylko roleplay jest, ja tak naprawdę jestem głupią modelką
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: to tylko hajlajt
<NightWish`> kiedy indziej Ci sie oberwie ;)
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Andromacha> szkodnik: ale to z tragedii greckiej :)
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: ty na pewno ;D
<szkodnik> Andromacha, ok, ja mam jakies jezykowe skrzywienia
<Voldenet> tzn. nie udowodnię, że jestem modelką
<Voldenet> a żem głupi nawet nie muszę
<Voldenet> na słowo mi uwierzycie
<Voldenet> :>
<szkodnik> pa!
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: taa...
<Andromacha> paaaa. kolorowych szkodnik
<ftpd> "Językowe skrzywienia"?
<ftpd> Znałem kiedyś laskę z rozdwojonym językiem.
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: tak naprawdę jestem gimbusem
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: oh.
<Andromacha> Voldenet: to już wiemy :)
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nie jesteś
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nawet na gimbusa jesteś zbyt tępy ;D
<Voldenet> Oh, damn
<Voldenet> dobra, przedszkole publiczne nr. 3 w Szczecinie
<Voldenet> przejrzałeś mnie
 * Voldenet summons grammar nazi
<Dreadlish> s/nr\./nr/
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Voldenet> \o/
<Dreadlish> tak, teraz to nawet jakiegoś prehistorycznego boga mamy na kanale
<bastet> omójborze
<bastet> Ty chyba nie wiesz co to znaczy prehistoryczny.
<Dreadlish> w tym wypadku bardzo odległy czasowo
<Dreadlish> nie dosłownie prehistoryczny
<CookieM> akurat ona bogiem nie była, ale była ochajtana z bohaterem trojańskim
<bastet> CookieM: Andromacha?
<bastet> (z Hektorem)
<CookieM> tak, posiłkuję się Wikipedią, jakby co
<bastet> bo już myślałam, że mówisz o bastet i zaczełam się martwić
<ftpd> bastet: Fama głosi, Dziubdziasku, że Dreadlish często używa słów których nie rozumie.
<bastet> z kolei Dreadlish pisał o bastet.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Hint: powinieneś teraz napisać "ta? to powiedz tej całej Famie, że jest głupia i vice versa".
 * CookieM facepalms rzeczywiście
<bastet> ftpd: jaki Ty złośliwy jesteś
<ftpd> bastet: Fajnie, c'nie?
<bastet> ftpd: jasne.
<ftpd> Haters gonna hate.
<bastet> proszę o więcej :)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: w momencie wcześniejszym wyjaśniłem o co mi chodzi
<ftpd> W MOMENCIE WCZEŚNIEJSZYM!
<Dreadlish> ftpd: TAK.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: CZEP SIE PANIE GRAMMAR NAZI
<bastet> erm.
<gjm> Ej.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: O GODZINIE 22:50 wyjaśniłem CHYBA JASNO o co mi chodzi
<bastet> Dreadlish: oki, oki. Już nie krzycz.
<ftpd> W momencie wcześniejszym moja osoba poczuła się wysoce poirytowana faktem krzywego chodnika.
<bastet> umarłam
<ftpd> Szybko! Kradnijmy portfel!
<gjm> Ta, a w środku pułapka na niedźwiedzie.
<ftpd> Ja jestem co najwyżej misiem.
 * bastet lubi misie
<gjm> Uuu...
<bastet> gjm: coś Cie boli?
 * misie lubią bastet.
<gjm> Coś misie pomyliło <;
<gjm> bastet: Nie.
<bastet> gjm: to co wyjesz jak zraniona łania? ;)
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h04UBP-179s&feature=related
<ftpd> Włacha! Uciekajże, synek, jak rączy jelonek.
<gjm> Chyżo.
<Dreadlish> wróciłem :)
<ftpd> Yay.
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsL4HXZN9E&feature=related
<Voldenet> 1st
<m477> 2st
<CookieM> na pudle
<Stirlitz> :>
 * qermit próbuje wgrać źródła jądre na zdalne repozytorium :/
<Stirlitz> jądre! suabe uącze?
<ftpd> Jądruś! Ran Twoich niegodnam całować!
<Stirlitz> tak przy okazji... jest tutaj jakis makówkarz?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ?
<bastet> Stirlitz: jest.
<Marqin> hey
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Jam makówkarz.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, gdzie kupić maca mini skrojonego na miarę? w sensie dołeżenia swojego dysku i pamięci?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: W Cortlandzie.
<ftpd> Tak naprawdę masz iSpot i Cortland.
<ftpd> Same shit.
<Stirlitz> "swojego"
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> To nie możesz w domu?
<qermit> Stirlitz: po co tobie maca mini?
<qermit> nie lepiej kupić cały wór wielkiej macy?
<Stirlitz> no mogę niby, ale raz się nie znam, dwa dołozenie nie wymiana.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Mogę spytać swojego kontakta, co ma sklep z makami.
<bastet> Stirlitz: ale ze swoim stracisz gwarancje
<Stirlitz> qermit, stara poszła do pracy i potzrebuje officea
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak się teraz otwiera maki mini.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, bardzo proszę.
<qermit> i nie wymienią tobie baterii przy akcji serwisowej
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Zaraz mu mailnę.
<qermit> Stirlitz: office? MS office?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Jak będę miał odpowiedź, zostawię Ci na query, tak?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Bo to pewnie jutro w dzień.
<Stirlitz> Poza tym, chcialem sobie wymienić tę huczacą skrzynie spod stoła na coś małego i cichego. Zgadnij.
<Stirlitz> qermit, no.
<ftpd> Kiedyś się maka mini otwierało kredytówką.
<qermit> Stirlitz: teraz fajne placki z prockami bez wiatraka robią
<Stirlitz> qermit, ja juz jeden taki mam.
<qermit> nie mówię o atomach
<gjm> Maka faka.
<Marqin> maka paka
<Stirlitz> qermit, to znajdź taki mały, cichy itp. próbowałem uwierz.
<Stirlitz> i do tego ten ofis nieszczęsny.
<qermit> Stirlitz: koniecznie dysk SSD?
<Stirlitz> qermit, a czemu nie?
<Stirlitz> ma błyskawicznie wstawać z suspenda i tyle.
<qermit> kurde, nie moge znaleźć jak to sie nazywało
<qermit> ostatnio w jakimś sklepie widziałem
<Stirlitz> ale co? jakieś małe pc?
<qermit> tak, z tych płaskich, co jak PS2 slim wyglądają
<Stirlitz> zotax?
<qermit> chyba nie
<qermit> ale zostax też coś miał
<bastet> Stirlitz: a może all-in-one od HP
<Stirlitz> mam juz 2 dobre monitory bastet, szkoda wyrzucić.
<bastet> ah
<qermit> Stirlitz: czyli dwa wyjścia cyfrowe?
<qermit> Stirlitz: zresztą, możesz mi oddać
<qermit> mi brakuje jednego monitorka
<Stirlitz> no, obojetnie 2xhdmi + 2xdvi
<qermit> Stirlitz: http://www.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images-SRW.tpl&product_id=442&category_id=75&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=100167&lang=pl
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ces8c8n> (at www.zotac.com)
<qermit> ten jest fajny
<bastet> jeszcze ktoś miał takie male komputerki... Coś na N
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Poszło zapytanie.
<qermit> asus
<qermit> to są chyba nettopy
<Stirlitz> qermit, mówiłem że zota* ale podłacz do tego 2 monitory.
<ftpd> Dell robi takie iMac-like.
<ftpd> W moim medicare takie mają.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ok.
<ftpd> I to jest rozbudowalne/można podpiąć drugi monitor.
<qermit> Stirlitz: to zależy od modelu, niektóre mają nawet DP
<Stirlitz> ftpd, mnie do tej pory zupełnie linuksy wystarczały, cóż stara się nie bedzie przełaczać do łindołsa żeby sobie ofisa...
<ftpd> No, rozumiem.
<ftpd> A stara nie moze mieć swojego peceta z windowsem?
<Stirlitz> jej, następnego?
<Stirlitz> Nie, centrum "sterowania" musi byc na jednym systemie :)
<kichawa> stara?
<Stirlitz> no stara 38 lat ma, to nie?
<kichawa> zalezy ktora stara
<qermit> Stirlitz: aż mnie naszła ochota na coś takiego http://www.ceneo.pl/15758888s , tylko trzeba ram i dysk dokupić
<qermit> ale ostatnio w sklepie widzialem naprawdę fajnego w tym stylu pececika
<qermit> i nie mogę go znaleźć
<qermit> kichawa: stara = żona
 * bastet napisała słit nocie na słit blogask
<kichawa> qermit: no shit ;)
<Stirlitz> qermit, ja bym sobie złożył, ale cóż, płyta fajna jest proc jest ale z obudową krucho.
<kichawa> qermit: a propos ja zastanawiam sie nad nettopem dla kuzynki
<Stirlitz> qermit, http://allegro.pl/intel-dq77kb-thin-mini-itx-ivy-bridge-2xlan-raid-i2563653711.html
<qermit> Stirlitz: ile to to prądu żre?
<Stirlitz> z tym ivy ~ 25W
<Stirlitz> poza tym te płyty sa ograniczone do TDP 65
<Stirlitz> a takich proców w polsce nie ma (typ/s/t)
<qermit> Stirlitz: ja mam taką budkę - http://www.morele.net/obudowa-thermaltake-element-q-czarna-mini-atx-316995/
<qermit> tzn podobną
<qermit> + podwieszenie do biurka
<qermit> tylko wiatrak jest głośny w zasilaczu stosunkowo
<Stirlitz> no właśnie
<Stirlitz> taki mac mini w idlle bierze 10W
<qermit> można kupić bez zasilacza + oddzielnie zasilacz APC czy jak to sie zwie
<ftpd> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/563764893-New-arrival-Rikomagic-MK802-II-Mini-Android-4-0-PC-Android-TV-Box-A10-Cortex-A8-wholesalers.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ccxnsl9> (at www.aliexpress.com)
<ftpd> A ja będę miał takie niedługo.
<Stirlitz> nie ma takiej małej obudowy z miejscem na normalny zasilacz
<ftpd> Mam nadzieję, że da się tym zbootować coś z external storage.
<qermit> ftpd: z tego co pamietam to tak
<ftpd> To jeszcze tylko telewizor/monitor z HDMI wejsciem i komputer jak znalazł.
<qermit> ftpd: kup sobie TV 3D
<ftpd> Ja bardzo nie chcę tv.
<Stirlitz> Dobranoc.
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-22
<zelas> witam:D
<zelas> odkryłem dlaczego sie zawiszał wczoraj w terminalu. wina sterownik amd i power saving mode
<bastet> dzień dobry :)
<zelas_> witam
<zelas_> El “problema” esta en configurar en nuestro Ubuntu la funcionalidad Hybrid CrossFire, pues no hay mucha documentación al respecto
<zelas_> to jest hiszpanski?
<zelas_> tak
<bastet> Ale burza
<zelas_> a gdzie ta burza?:P
<bastet> zelas_: Wrocław, Lubin, Jawor
<zelas_> o to daleko odemnie a przydało by się bo duchota
<Dreadlish> o/
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Melduj się.
<ftpd> Ech.
<Dreadlish> Ech.
<TheNumb> wspaniała pogoda <:
<bastet> TheNumb: przepiękna
<Dreadlish> zarąbista u mnie
<Dreadlish> praży jak cholera
<Stirlitz> ftpd, hy!
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No.
<qermit> Spaulding: co tak latasz od pół roku?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Cho na szepty.
<Marqin> burza przeszlai znow duchota :/
<Marqin> bastet: i ile osob bedzie?
<bastet> Marqin: ja, TheNumb, Quintasan.
<Marqin> mnie nie bedzie
<bastet> szkoda
<bastet> to może następnym razem?
<Marqin> moze kiedys
<bastet> Czemu tak "moze kiedy"? Nie chcesz nas poznać, czy co? ;)
<Marqin> nie mam czasu ;D
<ftpd> 3 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ftpd> Jak się dowiedzieć, co to jest ta jedna not upgraded?
<ftpd> Dobra, nvrd. apt-get go zaktualizował.
<ftpd> Aptitude nie chciał.
<qermit> no, przyszła pora na to by przeinstalować RHEL -> debian|ubuntu
<ftpd> No dobra, to drugi quest: dlaczego apache chodzi z usera www-data, a logi owneruje root:adm?
<qermit> nie mogę się zdecydować
<qermit> ftpd: a nie masz flagi +suid ?
<qermit> na katalogu?
<ftpd> Patrzę.
<ftpd> (To default settings.)
<ftpd> root@s11884:/var/log# ls -ld apache2/
<ftpd> drwxr-xr-x 2 root adm 4096 Aug 19 06:37 apache2/
<ftpd> Tak średnio
<qermit> ftpd: a jesteś pewny że działa z uprawnieniami www-data?
<ftpd> www-data 12123  0.4 17.2 2335776 699320 ?      Sl   08:09   1:17 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> logrotate to psuje :(
<qermit> pomóż mi wybrać - ubuntu czy debian
<ftpd> Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Tylko nie desktop.
<qermit> dlaczego ubuntu a nie debian
<ftpd> Bo ma nowsze oprogramowanie w reposach.
<ftpd> W debianie musisz backporty albo coś.
<qermit> a po co mi nowsze oprogramowanie na serwerze?
<ftpd> Bo jest 2012 rok.
<ftpd> A debian stable (skoro to serwer) ma na przykład puppeta 1.x
<ftpd> (jeśli zapytasz 'a po co mi puppet' - podałem pierwszy z brzegu znany mi przykład.)
<amkrankruleuen> lol
<jacekowski> ftpd: to ze ma nowsze to nie do konca
<jacekowski> ftpd: btrfs-tools sa 3 letnie
<EsmDD> yo, znacie jakis program do naprawy tablicy partycji pod ubuntu? ale jestem zmuszony uzywac live cd bo sie zepsulo :P
<EsmDD> ale mam pendrive wiec spoko
<BlessJah> testdisk
<gjm> GParted
<EsmDD> thx
<BlessJah> gparted ma opcje odzyskiwania?
<EsmDD> gparted? w live cd jest gparted ale tylko do zarzadzanai partycjami nie naprawy
<gjm> Fakt.
<Quintasan_> To uczucie gdy nikt nic nie chce
<Quintasan> Jak bosko.
<gjm> Nie mów hop :)
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy wroci jak sie dowie ze testdisk jest konsolowy
<Quintasan> :D
<bastet> a. Może na spotkaniu bedzie 4 osoba :)
<Quintasan> O BOŻE CO MY ZROBIMY
<Quintasan> Srsly
<Quintasan> Also, jakieś znaki rozpoznawcze?
 * Quintasan będzie śmigał w koszulce Oneiric'a
<Quintasan> Nie ma opcji że mnie nie wypatrzycie jakbym się zgubił
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bastet wezmie czerwona parasolke, jako opiekun wycieczki
<BlessJah> jak lazilismy po krakowie, to sie sprawdzalo
<EsmDD> BlessJah: jakis pomysl jak uruchomic testdisk z poziomu ubuntu live cd?
<Quintasan> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Quintasan> EsmDD: to jest konsolowy program
<BlessJah> EsmDD: jesli nie jest zainstalowany (moze nie byc), to go zainstaluj
<BlessJah> apt-get update;apt-get install testdisk
<EsmDD> a
<Quintasan> gjm: Wiesz co? Mam ochotę zaklnąć po prostu xD
<BlessJah> Quintasan: może usiadziesz wygodnie i opowiesz nam, co cie gryzie?
<BlessJah> :]
<Quintasan> Ktoś coś chce.
<Quintasan> A tak fajnie było
<BlessJah> spoko, zneutralizujemy go
<bastet> Quintasan: na query dalam Ci mój numer telefonu. Jakby co szukasz niskiej, gruberj brunetki, z zielonym plecakiem.
<bastet> TheNumb wie jak wyglądam jakby co :)
<BlessJah> zielony plecak moze byc, wygodniejszy pewnie od parasolki
<bastet> Quintasan: zielony plecak http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/1383071/t-hama-golla-bloom-15-4.jpg
<bastet> ftpd: co to było to coś, co miałam zrobić jak znow mi zniknie dźwiek?
<Quintasan> bastet: parasolka lepsza :<
<gjm> bastet: Podłosić.
<gjm> :d
<gjm> Podgłośnić.
<TheNumb> Kto idzie dzisiaj na piwo we Wrocławiu - ręka do góry.
<bastet> o/
<TheNumb> bastet: ile ludu dzisiaj będzie? <:
<bastet> No ja, Ty i Quintasan
<TheNumb> mhm <:
<bastet> i może jeszcze jedna osoba.
<TheNumb> Loża szydercó∑
<TheNumb> *szyderców
<bastet> :)
<ftpd> bastet: /etc/init.d/udev restart
<TheNumb> sudo killall xorg-server
<bastet> OK. Może teraz przypomnie sobie _zanim_ klikne restart
<TheNumb> killall quartz-wm ;p
<ftpd> bastet: Lol.
<TheNumb> bastet: czyli o 18 pod guinnessem, taa?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: problem sie rozwiazal, mozesz wrocic
<bastet> TheNumb: łi
<EsmDD> Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu testdisk :|
<BlessJah> kto tak twierdzi? apt?
<EsmDD> tak
<BlessJah> robiles apt-get update?
<EsmDD> nawet po apt-get update
<Dreadlish> masz repo ustawione?
<EsmDD> mam ubuntu live cd
<EsmDD> i chce naprawic tablice partycji
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze nie ma wlasnie
<EsmDD> gparted wykrywa caly dysk jako bybyl bez tabliocy partycji (caly rozmiar dysku wyswietlony i pisze ze tyle samo wolne) ale Home Folder pokazuje poprawnie jedyna dobra partycje na ktorej sa pliki
<BlessJah> juz odpalam liveusb i zerkne
<EsmDD> zassalem sobie na pendrive testdisk, jak to zainstalowac?
<BlessJah> dwuklik powinien otworzyc centrum oprogramowania
<jacekowski> jaki duzy dysk?
<jacekowski> EsmDD: ?
<ftpd> Co za durny bonding, nie dziaa.
<EsmDD> 320gb, jacekowski
<jacekowski> a fdisk -l
<jacekowski> co pisze?
<EsmDD> nic
<EsmDD> w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu  nie ma testdisk, BlessJah
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<jacekowski> EsmDD: sudo fdisk -l
<BlessJah> EsmDD: software center -> edit -> software sources i zaznacz universe
<jacekowski> EsmDD: cos musi napisac
<BlessJah> wtedy 'apt-get update;apt-get install testdisk'
<EsmDD> http://wklej.org/id/816030/   to pisze po sudo fdisk -l
<EsmDD> nie ma tam zadnego edit... uuchomie synaptics
<BlessJah> EsmDD: jest, w belce u gory
<BlessJah> jak w makach
<EsmDD> ano tak, zapomnialem ze ten gnome jest uposledzony
<BlessJah> unity
<EsmDD> no
<EsmDD> ale pisze gnome gdzies :P
<bastet> nie
<EsmDD> o, cos sie dzieje. byc moze sobie nie zepsuje. Modlcie sie do swoich bogow!
<gjm> :>
<bastet> Możecie się modlić do bogini na kanale :>
<BlessJah> mamy pod reka wlasnie jedna
<BlessJah> bastet: pomoz mu
 * bastet pomaga EsmDD 
<EsmDD> o chyba zadzialalo
<EsmDD> jesli tak, to wkrotce bede mial win xp \o/
 * bastet będzie wdzięczna za ofiarę złozoną na ołtarzu
<EsmDD> na win 7 za duzo rzeczy nie dziala
<EsmDD> o tak
<EsmDD> zloze ci kocura w ofierze
<gjm> bastet: Przyjmujesz karty kredytowe?
<EsmDD> i zrobie bigos
<bastet> dotacje na PayPala poproszę
<EsmDD> dotacje w naturze sa najlepsze
<bastet> EsmDD: możesz pogłaskać kocura w ramach ofiary
<gjm> W polu odrobi.
<bastet> lub cmoknąć w kocie czółko.
<EsmDD> znikam instalowac Jedyny Sluszny System.
<EsmDD> dziemki za pomoc
<EsmDD> dzieki
<BlessJah> Jedyny Sluszny System to windows?
<BlessJah> hehe, wroci jeszcze
<Grzegorz> Witam
<Grzegorz> Mam pytanie nie związane z ubuntu
 * kichawa slucha uwaznie
<Grzegorz> Czy facebook współpracuje z Polską policją?
<Grzegorz> :D
<kichawa> "Z udostępnionych przez Google danych wynika, że Polskie służby nie wystosowały do Google’a żadnych żądań dotyczących usunięcia treści z wyszukiwarki, ale aż 86 razy zażądały ujawnienia szczegółowych danych na temat internautów posiadających konto w serwisach należących do Google.[...]"
<kichawa> reszty sie domysl
<Grzegorz>  86 razy
<BlessJah> facebook != google
<bastet> Grzegorz: to pytanie do rzecznika FB ;)
<Grzegorz> 86 razy...... to dużo?
<kichawa> BlessJah: powaznie?
<gjm> Zabłysnął.
<gjm> kichawa: Żyjecie?
<kichawa> gjm: dajemy rade :)
<bastet> kichawa: co z archconem?
<Grzegorz> Zaraz będę wszystko wiedział :)
<kichawa> bastet: na razie nic
<bastet> kichawa: znaczy, że nie będzie?
<gjm> bastet: 14:37 -!- Topic for #archlinux-pl: Polski kanał dystrybucji Arch Linux | http://archlinux.pl |  http://fortunki.archlinux.pl | ArchCon przesunięty na wrzesień!
<bastet> gjm: wiem, że jest na wrzesień.
<kichawa> bastet: sa problemy z lokalizacja
<BlessJah> kichawa: wroclaw!
<bastet> kichawa: a nie może być tam gdzie w tamtym roku?
<kichawa> gjm: spojrz kto edytowal topic, ani ja ani sirmacik :D
<kichawa> bastet: nie, zmienia sie struktura dosc derastycznie
<gjm> No wiem.
<Grzegorz> Ciekawe czy gdyby ktoś podawał się za mnie na fb to polska policja mogłaby zmusić fb do zawieszenia profilu
<kichawa> BlessJah: zaproponuj lokalizacje
<bastet> kichawa: ale szczerze - czy robicie _cokolwiek_ żeby to zorganizować? Czy to, że nie ma lokalu sprawia, że nie możecie nic kompletnie zrobić?
<BlessJah> kichawa: a na ile osob ma byc?
<kichawa> BlessJah: 200
<kichawa> bastet: chcesz konfe na centralnym? :D
<BlessJah> UWr, wydzial informatyki ma odpowiednia sale
<BlessJah> w tym roku hostowali wyklady bjarne stroustrupa
<bastet> i co? Z Wawy nagle sie oragnizatorzy przeniosą do Wrocławia?
<kichawa> BlessJah: z kim nalezy rozmawiac?
<bjfs> btw. z tym przejsciem na systemd z initscripts jest brzydka sprawa, bo demony latwiej sie edytowalo w rc.conf ;p
<kichawa> bastet: taki byl zawsze plan
<kichawa> bastet: poza tym coz to za pytanie?
<bastet> kichawa: ja słyszałam że mają byc małe archcony we Wrocławiu i innych miastach.
<kichawa> bastet: do rzeczy
<bastet> kichawa: co do rzeczy? Chcę wiedzieć czy będzie archcon.
<gjm> Dobra, trochę nie miejsce o gadanie nt. ArchConu.
<gjm> bastet: Nie pilnujesz się.
<BlessJah> kichawa: podejrzewam ze najlepiej zaczac od samorzadu, oni wiedza takie rzeczy i pewnie pomoga zorganizowac
<bastet> gjm: no zapomniałam. Przepraszam.
<kichawa> skad negatywna reakcja na to ze archcon bedzie we wrocku, przy odrobinie fantazji archcon moze byc za dwa lata w canadzie :)
<kichawa> zrobcie ubucona w Wawie ;)
<BlessJah> kichawa: ewentualnie odpowiednie sale sa tez na WPAiE http://www.uni.wroc.pl/us%C5%82ugi/wynajem-sal
<bastet> kichawa: nie, nie. Nawet nie chodzi o to.
<gjm> Już widzę te tłumy.
<bastet> kichawa: sami se zróbcie.
<kichawa> bez komentarza :)
<bastet> Ale że w Warszawie nie ma lokalu na to - nie chce mi sie wierzyć.
<kichawa> rozumiem ze przez ten kobiecy zawoalowany sposob oferujesz swoja pomoc :D
<gjm> Użyczyłbym wam piwnicy gdym tylko ją miał.
<bastet> kichawa: nie jestem z Warszawy.
<kichawa> czy po prostu narzekasz jak Polaczek :D
<kichawa> bastet: telefon, mail, skype, poczta polska :D
<bastet> kichawa: dobrze, przenieś lokalizacje do Wrocłwia to pomogę.
<kichawa> j.w.
<kichawa> gjm: wiesz_kogo_masz_upic ;)
<gjm> Dobra, luz. Będzie to nie będzie, nie będzie to nie będzie.
<bastet> brb
<BlessJah> kichawa: to jak, realne jest przeniesienie do wroclawia?
<gjm> kichawa: Padam na cyce.
<bastet> gjm: nie, bo nie bedzie okazji żeby do Warszawy pojechać :(
<bjfs> niezle, na kanale ubuntu uzgadniaja zlot archa l[
<bastet> MOJA WINA.
<gjm> No właśnie.
<bastet> Już nie będę.
<bastet> koniec tematu.
<Grzegorz> Jest tu coś takiego http://www.facebook.com/help/contact/?id=169486816475808
<kichawa> BlessJah: mysle ze tak
<bastet> Ale chciałabym zobaczyć jak BJ angażuję się w organizacje czegokolwiek.
<gjm> Grzegorz: Co nas obchodzą twoje problemy z Facebookiem?
<Grzegorz> gjm Wszyscy jesteśmy dziećmi Pana :P
<BlessJah> bjfs: ostatnio okazalo sie ze na #archlinux-pl malo kto ma archa, tutaj malo kto ma ubuntu, co w tym dziwnego?
<gjm> Dobra, koniec gadki.
<gjm> Grzegorz: Nie.
<kichawa> BlessJah: z pierwsza czescia zdania sie nie zgadzam, pomowienie :D
<BlessJah> kichawa: masz badania przeprowadzone na reprezentatywnej grupie osobnikow?
<BlessJah> bo ja nie, wiec jak najbardziej mam prawo sie wypowiadac :]
<gjm> Masz nawet lewo.
<kichawa> if u say so
<BlessJah> no, to dobrze
<bjfs> ja mam dwa windowsy i dwa linuksy na jednym kompjuterze wiec nie wiem do jakiej kategorii sie zaliczam ;p
<kichawa> pirata
<gjm> Żalisz się czy chwalisz?
<Voldenet> A ja mam cztery windowsy i osiemnaście linuksów
<bjfs> wskazuje na niescislosc pojecia "posiadanie" w zestawieniu "znanie"
<Voldenet> (⌐■_■) DEAL WITH IT
<gjm> Voldenet: I raka.
<Voldenet> gjm: if yo usay so
<Voldenet> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<bjfs> od kiedy jest wirtualizacja to kwestia wyborow os jest mniej dramatyczna
<gjm> Zapomniałem, filozof.
<Voldenet> od kiedy firefox chodzi wszędzie kwestia OSa jest drugorzędna
<BlessJah> bastet: ty bylas na tegorocznej sesji linuksowej?
<bjfs> gjm: f u ;)
<gjm> Chcesz wyjść?
<bjfs> co mi mozesz zrobic, wyklikac jedna komende i zaspokoic swoje ego?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Dla polaków.
<bastet> BlessJah: byłam.
<BlessJah> jak sala wygladala?
<bastet> Fajna.
<bastet> Mają dobry sprzęt.
<BlessJah> kichawa: no to kolejna potencjalna sala, na PWr, kontaktowac mozna sie z ASI, ewentualnie z samorzadem
<BlessJah> ASI moze wyrazic chec przylaczenia sie do organizacji, http://www.asi.pwr.wroc.pl/kontakt/
<BlessJah> kichawa: wlasnie mi wpadlo do glowy, fundacja manus (pwr) tez moze pomoc
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> odpaliliscie tego testdiska?
<jacekowski> bo tam tablica partycji wyglada ok
<BlessJah> tak, odpalilismy
<BlessJah> zreszta, gosc poszedl chyba instalowac windowsa, wiec byc moze wroci po gruba
<kichawa> BlessJah: thx
<BlessJah> kichawa: np, jak cos to wiesz gdzie mnie szukac
<Quintasan> to uczucie gdy zmiana rozkladu jazdy  b
<Quintasan> busow
<Quintasan> za 40 minut dopiero
<BlessJah> Quintasan: organizujemy archcon we wroclawiu?
<Quintasan> przeciez ja archa nie uzywam
<Quintasan> nawet kijem go nie chce tykac
<BlessJah> to w czyms przeszkadza?
<Quintasan> tylko teoretycznie
<Quintasan> mozemy zrobic tylko po co xD
<bastet> Patrzcie, a mnie nie poprosi o pomoc w organizacji.
<ftpd> Ja Wam mogę pomóc.
<BlessJah> bastet: czekam az sama sie zglosisz
<ftpd> Będe poprawiał błędy językowe prelegentów.
<Quintasan> bastet: mozesz ciasteczka w ksztalcie loga archa zrobic :P
<BlessJah> bastet: jako organizatorka z doswiadczeniem powinnas sie tym zajac
<Quintasan> bedziemy zwabiac ludzi w ten sposob
<bastet> Quintasan: poniżająca prośba.
<bastet> BlessJah: ja mogę pomóc. Ale skoro Ty się wyrwałeś tak do organizacji, to powinieneś być koordynatorem.
<Quintasan> bastet: Ja mam tylko nadzieje ze ten Archcon to by zart
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie, nie byl
<Quintasan> oho...
<Quintasan> i co zamierzasz na tym archconie robic?
<BlessJah> bastet: ja nawet nie wiem co taki koordynator robi, ale moge ponarzekac
<Quintasan> BlessJah: to chyba zajecie dla ludzi ktorzy przychodza na con
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bede szukal problemow i sugerowal rozwiazania
<Quintasan> troche lepiej
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no to jest wlasnie "narzekanie"
<Quintasan> a nie mozesz po prostu siedziec i pic kawe i udawac ze cos robisz?
<BlessJah> jesli to jest rola koordynatora, to kicha, nie pije kawy
<gjm> A Ci znowu.
<Quintasan> w moim odczuciu koordynator to ta osoba która stoi za organizatorem i tylko kiwa głową
<Quintasan> ewentualnie chrząka gdy należą się brawa
<BlessJah> ok, to ja moge kiwac glowa
<Quintasan> A kto będzie organizatorem?
<bastet> BlessJah: w narzekaniu jestes dobry
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie wiem, podejrzewam ze kichawa i sirmacik juz w tym siedza
<BlessJah> bastet: dziekuje
<gjm> Skończycie z tym ArchConem?
<bastet> gjm: OKI.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie jestem pewien czy znam wyżej wymienionych osobników i czy chcę ich znać
<ftpd> OKEJOS, HITLERZE!
<BlessJah> gjm: nie, przeciez przyklad idzie od gory
<bastet> Proponuje przenieść dyskusje na właściwy kanał
<Quintasan> #archcon
<gjm> BlessJah: A Ty jesteś z dołu?
<Quintasan> o boże
<BlessJah> gjm: no technicznie rzecz biorac ja i bastet jestesmy opami
<Quintasan> taki kanał już jest
<Quintasan> oższlag
<gjm> No więc właśnie.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: w 2010 bylo w kanadzie
<BlessJah> a nie, to nasz kanal
<bastet> BlessJah: gjm ma racje. Dyskusje trzeba przenieść gdzieś indziej.
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> bastet: nom?
<bastet> BlessJah: jaki jest kanał archa?
<bastet> Czy ja mogę mieć prośbę?
<bastet> Ogromną?
<gjm> Hm?
<bastet> Wypełnicie mi ankiete?
<BlessJah> kolejna
<BlessJah> bastet: jaka?
<bastet> 3 otwarte pytania
<bastet> chodzi o opinie
<gjm> bastet: A jeśli chodzi o kanał to #archlinux-pl
<Matan> bastet: #archlinux-pl
<BlessJah> meh, otwarte
<gjm> BlessJah: Czy Ty potrafisz robić coś oprócz narzekania?
<BlessJah> potrafie stanac na swiatlach w miejscu bez podpierania sie
<BlessJah> na rowerze
 * gjm klaszcze
<bastet> No to komu mogę dać link do mojej ankietki?
<bastet> plizzzz
<Quintasan> Daj
 * Matan potrafi ustać po pijaku, też chce oklaski...
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Na Archconie mogę prelegować o wyższości Ubuntu nad Archem i nie odwrotnie
<gjm> Matan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGBDMYkZ-bQ
<Matan> gjm: zobaczyłbym, ale mam kosmiczne prędkości downloadu (max 10kb/s, yup, bitów)
<gjm> No to nie zobaczysz.
<Matan> soon...
<bastet> Nooo ktooo mi pomoże.... Nooo
<gjm> bastet: No daj ten link.
<bastet> mogę tu publicznie?
<BlessJah> moze ktos jeszcze kliknie
<bastet> http://bit.ly/PwLSK9
<Quintasan> bastet: Już, aczkolwiek nie wiem czy ktokolwiek coś z tego wyinterpretuje xD
<Quintasan> I nie pisałem głupot.
<bastet> Quintasan: dzieki :)
<Quintasan> hem, dobra, to ja idę na busa zaraz
<bastet> ok, to do zobaczenia
<BlessJah> z w kółku
<BlessJah> albo piorunek
<bastet> BlessJah: wypełnisz?
<BlessJah> zboczony jestem, jak dla mnie to musi byc cos z komputerami
<BlessJah> test roscharda "Z czym kojarzy sie panu ta plama"
<BlessJah> bastet: #acrhcon
<bastet> BlessJah: proszę, jesli nie chcesz wypełnić to nie komentuj.
<Quintasan> bastet: z Dawida na ten Plac Solny to 104 jechać czy czym?
<bastet> Quintasan: 15
<bastet> jedz na Rynek
<bastet> znaczy przystanek Rynek
<Quintasan> bastet: Spoko, te nazwy przystanków we Wrocławiu kompletnie mi nic nie mówią :D
<bastet> Quintasan: interesuje Cię Rynek
<Quintasan> Ok, to ładuje fanty do plecaka i ruszam
<Quintasan> Bylebym dojechał.
<Quintasan> Do zoabaczenia
<Quintasan> zobaczenia nawet
<bastet> oki doki :)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: poczekaj, masz telefon z czytnikiem pdf?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak
<Quintasan> a co?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jest schemat komunikacji tramwajowej fajny
<bastet> A masz androida?
<Quintasan> tak wiem co to Transpodroid czy jak mu tam
<Quintasan> mam nawet :P
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Daj schemat
<bastet> Quintasan: jakdojade
<BlessJah> juz szukam
<BlessJah> Quintasan: www.wroclaw.pl/schematy_komunikacji_zbiorowej,1.dhtml
<bastet> Quintasan: na przystanku koło dworca PKS wsiadasz w 15
<bastet> ona jezdzi co jakieś 15 minut
<bastet> Wysiadasz na przystanku Rynek
<BlessJah> tramwaje masz tam fajnie rozrysowane, podobny schemat na euro wywiesili (ale sa linie tylko na euro na tamtych schematach)
<bastet> wszystko co musisz wiedzieć
<bastet> Przystanki są oznaczone
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jakbys sie zgubil, to nigdzie nie odchodz, tylko zadzwon
<BlessJah> :]
<Quintasan> Mam nadzieję że uda mi się uniknąć zgubienia
<BlessJah> i nie rozmawiaj z obcymi!
<Quintasan> lal
<Quintasan> dobra, idę sobie
<Quintasan> cześć pa
<BlessJah> o/
 * Matan idzie oglądać burzę, jeśli nie wróci, to znaczy, że nie żyje
<gjm> HipstaZippa: Co powiesz?
<bastet> BlessJah: #acrhcon?
<BlessJah> bastet: no cos kolo tego
<BlessJah> inteligentna jestes, domysl sie
<niktto> Hej wszystkim, mam pewien problem, miał może ktoś doświadczenie ze stylowaniem GtkMenu podpiętego do AppIndicatora?
<ntat> Witam
<zelas> witam
<zelas> jeżeli chce zamienić jaką karte ma mi używać system musze edytować xorg.conf?
<TheDumb> Haj
<bastetphone> Quintasan: gfxie jesyes
<TheDumb> Quintasan: ruchy,  ruchy
<gjm> Już pijani.
<bastetphone> nie
<bastetphone> czekamy na
<BlessJah> e, nie bedzie sreamingu ze spotkania
<Quintasan> przynajmnie hsdpa maja w tym wroclawiu :P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bedziecie pic i ircowac?
<Quintasan> tak :P
<BlessJah> pewnych rzeczy nie powinno sie laczyc :]
<Quintasan> huehuehue
<Matan> jak za dawnych lat, irc, amiga i chlanie :)
<ftpd> Fotki poróbcie.
<Matan> hangouta na g+ zróbcie :D
<BlessJah> lan party
<Matan> adhoc party
<Matan> social networking zabija irca...
<BlessJah> czy ja wiem?
<CookieM_> social networking is for dummies
<Matan> mati75: good remix :) respect
<nome> witam
<nome> nie wiem jak zamknac ubuntu-server tak aby calkowcie wylaczyl sie komputer... stosowalem: halt, poweroff, shutdown -h now, shutdown -P now i nic... system sie wylacza a wiatrak od cpu dalej dziala...  ktos wie jak wylaczyc komputer z terminala na zasadzie poweroff?
<ftpd> Stirlitz, gjm, bastet, BlessJah: zmienicie linka do statystyk w topicu, czy mam toto zaorać?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, co chcesz orać?
<qermit> Stirlitz: ftpd zrobił nowe statystyki
<Stirlitz> o! to świetnie.
<Stirlitz> Mogę wam dać loga z tych starych jak nie ma, tylko tam są zadaje sie poucinane nicki.
<Stirlitz> Ja nawet zapomniałem ze toto sie jeszcze generuje.
<nome> nikt nie zna odpowiedzi?
<Dreadlish> na co?
<qermit> czyli zmieniać
<Stirlitz> W ogóle mogę wam tam przekierować domenę, tylko pornoli tam nienawrzucajcie.
<qermit> o super, nie ma nickserva znowu
<qermit> i chanserva
 * qermit szuka małpy
<BlessJah> names
<BlessJah> qermit: urządziliśmy się
<qermit> tak się zastanawiam, może by przekliniakowi dać awaryjną małpę
<BlessJah> dobry pomysl
<BlessJah> nawet wczoraj mialem pytac jak zdejmowalem
<qermit> tylko boje się, że kgoś go zepsuje wtedy
<BlessJah> jak niby?
<BlessJah> ktos ma do niego dostep?
<qermit> ja mam
<BlessJah> hm, jesli stoi na tym samym sprzecie co i ty, to w sumie zajedno czy ty trzymasz czy Przekliniak
<qermit> BlessJah: Przekliniak jest bezwolny
<qermit> ja myślę
<lalson> jak sprawdzic w konsoli ile jest już system zainstalowany?
<qermit> lalson: tzn od kiedy?
<lalson> ta qermit
<Dreadlish> jest jakiś plik nie zmieniany od zainstalowania systemu?
<BlessJah> lalson: log installera?
<BlessJah> lalson: /var/log/installer
<Stirlitz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  58721 2008-12-04 17:49 status
<Stirlitz> to juz trochę
<gjm> Lol, NickServ wziął urlop.
<BlessJah> wszystkie wysiadły
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish>  │19:42:36  freenode  -- | tomaw (tom@freenode/staff/tomaw): [Global Notice] Hi all. One of our sponsors has some issues at the moment which resulting in a lack of NickServ, ChanServ and friends.  We're
<Dreadlish>  │                       | investigating now!
<Dreadlish> wallopów sie nie czyta
<Voldenet> ot, freenode
<Voldenet> kurwa, nawet quakenet nie ma takich problemów
<Voldenet> ^ wybaczcie przekleństwo
<Dreadlish> bo quakenet ma tylko q =.=
<Dreadlish> który z resztą nic nie potrafi
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jak tylko opa dostane, wylecisz
<Voldenet> quakenet ma od podstaw napisany serwer
<gjm> Voldenet: Masz farta bo nie mogę się authnąć.
<qermit> Voldenet: zapamiętam
<Voldenet> Aaaa... bo wy opów nie macie
<Voldenet> }:->
<Voldenet> Abusujcie wszyscy, żeby zapomnieli o mnie!
<BlessJah> gjm: nawet gdybys sie authnął, nie opowałbyś się, chanserv tez lezy
<Stirlitz> Huh! jaki cyberterror.
<qermit> Voldenet: to nie jest wina freenode, tylko jakiegoś netsplita
<gjm> BlessJah: Dzięki za info.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: WOF SHERLOCK
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: serwisy kładą się razem
<Voldenet> A, faktycznie
<qermit> chociaż nie wiem dlaczego nie ma redundancji serwisów
<Voldenet> split
<Dreadlish> bo po co?
<Dreadlish> na splicie ktoś drugi raz zarejestruje kanał
<Voldenet> pewnie jest założenie, że ten serwer, który padł, nigdy nie padnie
<Dreadlish> albo wejdzie na pusty i dostanie opa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: a tam zaraz szerlok, szczescie mialem
<Dreadlish> ja mu zaraz tym szczęściem chyba przyłoże =.=
<Matan> huh? nickserv padł czy mi się zdaje?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> i nie tylko on
<Matan> BlessJah: a co jeszcze?
<BlessJah> memserv?
<gjm> Serwisy ogólnie.
<inzaghi89> Matan, jakiś split or sth
<inzaghi89> chanserv też leży
<Matan> no to pro dla kanałów z +r :)
<BlessJah> tak, duzo ludzi narzeka na #freenode na to
<inzaghi89> ta
<Matan> ciekawe ile ludu wykorzysta to, że chanserv kanałów nie pilnuje :)
<inzaghi89> pewnie
<inzaghi89> ja tam nie wiem, freenode lubię
<Matan> meh, nie ma to jak QuakeNet
<gjm> Właśnie, na trollownię też nie mogę wejść (:
<Matan> gjm: było się zabezpieczać :)
<Matan> swego czasu ile razy ktoś #trollownia mi podpierdzielał, nim się nauczyłem konfigurować kanały :)
<Dreadlish> gjm: jak nie możesz?
<gjm> +r dałem.
<Dreadlish> ehm
<Dreadlish> brawo
<gjm> Nikt nie wejdzie (:
<Dreadlish> ja tam jestem
<gjm> Może Cię nie splitło.
<BlessJah> ja tez juz jestem
<BlessJah> gjm: ktos na #freenode sugerowal uzycie http://freenode.net/sasl/
<gjm> W dechę.
<gjm> Dobra, reboot.
<Matan> !seen wyrwiszmat
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 31 weeks, 6 days, 1 hour, 2 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<Matan> :O
<Matan> jak ja dawno irca nie używał...
<BlessJah> `seen command
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen command.
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nice
<Matan> !command
<Matan> hmmm... LoCo Bot...
<nome> hmm nikt nie zna odpowiedzie?? no nie wierze
<nome> :(
<Dreadlish> nome: o co ci chodzi...
<BlessJah> nome: masz prawdopodobnie problem z ACPI
<BlessJah> nic wiecej nie wiem
<nome> Dreadlish:  nie wiem jak zamknac ubuntu-server tak aby calkowcie wylaczyl sie komputer... stosowalem: halt, poweroff, shutdown -h now, shutdown -P now i nic... system sie wylacza a wiatrak od cpu dalej dziala...  ktos wie jak wylaczyc komputer z terminala na zasadzie poweroff?
<nome> system zamyka sie ale komp ciagle pracuje jak by byl zamkniety przez halt nie poweroff
<Dreadlish> jaka płyta główna...
<nome> hmm chwila ... lookne
<nome> asus m4a7-blt-m le
<Matan> AT ;)
<nome> asus m4a7blt-m le
<jacekowski> cos z acpi uwalone
<Dreadlish> nome: masz fglrxa?
<nome> nie
<nome> tzn jak mialem srodowisko graficzne wczesniej to zamykalem system poprzez srodowisko i sie zamykal z wylaczeniem kompa
<buharin> hej moglby ktos pomoc?
<Dreadlish> tyle potrzebujących na raz ;_;
<Dreadlish> buharin: nie pytaj, czy ktoś mógłby tylko zadaj pytanie =.=
<Dreadlish> nome: uname -r
<buharin> Dreadlish, pogodynka w ubuntu nie pobiera pogody
<Dreadlish> to straszne
<Dreadlish> nie mogę Ci pomóc.
<nome> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<Matan> buharin: pogodyngę jest smutałkę ;_;
<Dreadlish> nome: rebootuje Ci normalnie?
<buharin> : (
<nome> hmm  chyba ale dam reeboota ... dla pewnosci...
<nome> one moment please:)
<nome> przez reboot?
<Dreadlish> ta
<nome> trwa...
<nome> jest git
<Dreadlish> a przez alt+sysrq+o się wyłącza?
<Stirlitz> https://launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<nome> jak? alt + co?
<Dreadlish> alt+sysrq+o
<Dreadlish> albo alt+print screen+o
<nome> aa
<nome> sprawdze
<nome> ale nie dam rady bo jestem polaczony przez ssh
<nome> nie mam podpietego monitora
<nome> i klawiaury
<Dreadlish> echo o > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Dreadlish> z roota
<nome> system zmarl ale komp dalej chodzi
<Dreadlish> to masz coś z acpi
<nome> mozliwe... i co moge w tej materii zrobic?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem.
<Dreadlish> ale masz coś w stylu 'teraz bezpiecznie możesz wyłączyć komputer'
<nome> ale na debianie dziala
<Dreadlish> no bo na debianie masz inny kernel.
<nome> nie wiem bo dzialam po ssh... ale tam nic takiego sie nie pokazalo... ale stan pokazuje wlasnie na cos takiego... ze mozna bezpiecznie wylaczyc kompa
<nome> to co wychodzi na to ze debian lepszy?
<Dreadlish> wychodzi na to, że debian ma inne patche do kernela.
<nome> zeby na gupim skladaku nie mozna bylo wylaczyc kompa z pod konsoli no...
<nome> tez mi system na server...
<nome> :/
<Stirlitz> Spod, poza tym na odwrót zdarza się częściej.
<Dreadlish> lepszy niż windows server
<nome> windows serwer zamknie sie po ssh
<Dreadlish> ta, tylko sie jeszcze wysypie
<Matan[M]> hmmm... bsod po ssh...
<Matan[M]> ciekawe jak by to wyglądało :)
<nome> no a nie mozna jakos tego problemu z  acpi poprawic?
<nome> na freebsd tez mi dzialalo
<Dreadlish> jak mówisz, że na debianie i na freebsd ci działało
<Dreadlish> to zmienić kernel
<nome> na jaki? wczesniejszy?
<Dreadlish> na jakikolwiek inny
<Stirlitz> Może warto popatrzeć w logi.
<nome> sprawdze pomysly
<Stirlitz> A z tymi windowsami nie przesadzajcie, mam w robocie xpeki z rocznym uptime.
<Dreadlish> ta, a są chociaż do sieci podpięte?
<Dreadlish> żarcik kosmonaucik
<Stirlitz> Są, tyle że nie całkiem maja kontakty światowe ze tak powiem :)
<Dreadlish> e...
<Dreadlish> to mogą
<Dreadlish> łoś
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> nie tu
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> "sesja gnome nie wstaje, po zalogowaniu przez chwile mieli a potem wyskakuje komunikat ze ubuntu ma problem i aplikacja zostala zamknieta czy jakos tak"
<Dreadlish> ubuntu <3333
<Dreadlish> aż sobie kde4 postawie.
<BlessJah> gnome classic tez chyba ma problem
<BlessJah> ok, wstalo, mozemy naprawiac
<Stirlitz> A sesja gmome to co jest? to coś czarne takie u góry?
<Stirlitz> co nie ma paneli itp?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: gnome3
<BlessJah> tak, takie czarne u gory
<Stirlitz> To chyba nawet oficjalnie ubuntu tego nie wspiera.
<BlessJah> wspiera
<BlessJah> choc w sumie to moze byc w universe
<BlessJah> z UCS sie chyba nie dowiem
<Stirlitz> Cóż, oby dopracowali unity i będzie git.
<Matan[M]> wandale, jeszcze nie działa nickserv, kłamią...
<inzaghi89> bo niedługo wstanie
 * Tyczek is playing: Current 93 [Thunder Perfect Mind (remastered) #04] A Song for Douglas After He's Dead [00:05/04:57] (831kbps) (29.48MB) (Monkey's Audio) Normal
<Tyczek> Ale dawno nie pykałem. hyhyhy.
<Dreadlish> oh.
<Dreadlish> dalej ma chłopaczyna +q?
 * Matan[M] się dziś skończył uczyć grać na klawiszach: Under the Stars - Masaharu Iwata & Hitoshi Sakim - Final Fantasy Tactics OSV
<BlessJah> tak
 * Stirlitz słucha: Joe Satriani - The Journey (Strange Beautiful Music) 
 * Tyczek is playing: Current 93 [Of Ruine Or Some Blazing Starre (The Broken Heart Of Man) #12] Current 93 / Dormition And Dominion [00:37/06:17] (870kbps) (39.12MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: ^
<Stirlitz> jea u mmnie też jeszcze działa
<Tyczek> Ja chce moją lampke spowrotem. :(
 * qermit rozgryza WebSockets
<Voldenet> qermit: banalne są
<qermit> teraz wiem
<Voldenet> nie wiem co mówili, że to jakaś kosmiczna technologia
<Voldenet> ale jak już ma się liba zestawiającego połączenie to już reszta jest banalna
 * Matan[M] słucha: Blood Red - Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss
<BlessJah> zabawne, apport sie nie odpali bez WM, nawet po to, zeby zaraportowac problem z WM
<Matan[M]> live a live
<ozigs> Gdzie jest Chanserv? :O
<Matan> ozigs: prąd im ukradli
<qermit> Voldenet: no, ja muszę wykombinaowac liba do zestawiania
<qermit> Voldenet: na Pic18F
<Matan> qermit: kodzisz mikroklocki?
 * Dreadlish nie kodził nigdy piciów
<Voldenet> uch, ciężko
<qermit> oczywiście
<Matan> qermit: asm czy c?
<nome> chyba jednak wroce do debiana
<nome> zainstalowanie innego jaja nie pomoglo
<qermit> Matan: nie jestem wariatem
<Matan> qermit: to w czym kodzisz?
<Dreadlish> czyli c.
 * Matan PIC'e nigdy nie kręciły, pewnie z powodu drogich programatorów...
<Dreadlish> Matan: na necie można znaleść pare projektów
<qermit> Matan: akurat programować możesz drugim picem
<Matan> teraz się i tak nic nie opłaca programować, kiedyś µC na garście się kupowało, teraz za Attiny13 - 5zł, za ATmega8 - 10zł sobie wołają...
<qermit> Matan: LPC1111 kosztuje dolara
<Dreadlish> msp430 są taniutkie
<Matan> eh... gdzie te czasy z 8051...
<Dreadlish> dawno temu
<Matan> texas instruments launchpad są tanie, po $5
<Matan> szkoda, że na to mało co wynaleźli...
<Dreadlish> ti launchpad to msp430
<Matan> Dreadlish: dostajesz 2 procki :P
<Dreadlish> no
<Matan> ale i tak tyłek... nie mają SDK pod lin...
<Dreadlish> ja się armów nigdy nie naucze kodzić
<Matan> a mi się pierdzielić nie chce dla migającej diody
<Dreadlish> jak to było
<Dreadlish> attiny i pll na 96mhz
<Matan> a tak by wziął Attiny85, zapodał mu v-usb i szaleć można
<Dreadlish> czyli radio z attiny i baterii
<Matan> radio to na NE555 widziałem ;)
<Dreadlish> na ne555 też się da
<Matan> albo coś na retro
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak był kiedyś taki demot
<Matan> zilog Z80 i na wariata
<Dreadlish> 1995 i 2005
<qermit> Dreadlish: te msp to odpowiednik LPC111x i stm32 najmniejszych?
<Dreadlish> z lewej ne555, z prawej jakiś avr
<Dreadlish> qermit: nie.
<Dreadlish> qermit: to jest inny arch w ogóle
<Matan> TI coś zrobiło żeby zbadać rynek, czy tacy DIY konstruktorzy na to polecą hurtem
<qermit> a faktycznie
<Matan> nie polecieli to nie rozwijają gałęzi
<qermit> Dreadlish: ale lpc1111 i tak jest tańsze chyba
<Dreadlish> qermit: nie wiem, nie mam żadnego katalogu przed nosem
<qermit> findchips
<Dreadlish> najtańsze są za 0,5$
<Matan> my tu pitu pitu o µC a  ja jutro pierdzielnę z dachu na budowie jak się nie wyśpię
<Matan> bry noc
<Dreadlish> brej brej
<szkodnik> dobry wieczor
<wrona> pytanko do eksperta czy da sie miec hamachi na ubuntu
<wrona> a jesli nie to czy istnieje cos na ubuntu co wspolpracuje z hamachi
<wrona> ?
<wrona> ktos doradzi ?
<szkodnik> poczekaj, moze ktos sie odezwie
<szkodnik> ja sie nie znam
<wrona> no to tak jak ja hehe
<Dreadlish> cześć szkodnik
<Dreadlish> hamachi na linuchu - nie
<wrona> a jakies Wyjście Awaryjne ?
<wrona> :(
<Dreadlish> ta, openvpn jak potrafisz skonfigurować
<szkodnik> jejuu zaspalam dzis do pracy
<szkodnik> i siedziaam tam do 21:30
<szkodnik> jestem nirnormalna
<wrona> to ile ty pracujesz ?
<szkodnik> oficjalnie?:D
<szkodnik> od 8 do 16:30 ;)
<wrona> i siedzialas do 2130 ?
<szkodnik> i nawet podobno mam pol godziny na lunch!
<wrona> o to twarda sztuka jestes
<wrona> no u nas tak juz jest
<szkodnik> siedze, bo musze
<wrona> sami sie cepami walimy po łbach , nie czekamy na niemca
<wrona> no wiem ze musisz wiem
<szkodnik> wrona dzis zapslam
<szkodnik> dojechalam o 9
<wrona> nie mowilem o tobie tylko o tym u kogo pracujesz
<wrona> no ale to troche w przenosni
<wrona> niewazne
<wrona> bawcie sie
<wrona> i dobrej nocki
<szkodnik> ja tez ie powoli zbieram
<wrona> a ty szkodnik nie siedz za duzo bo znowu zapsisz :)
<TheNumb> Zlot #ubuntu-pl we Wrocławiu uważam za zamknięty.
<TheNumb> ;p
<szkodnik> wrona, nie mam sily siedziec
<wrona> idz spac wyganiam cie
<szkodnik> TheNumb, umm?
<wrona> :)
<szkodnik> latywaliscie sie w srodku tygodnia?
<TheNumb> szkodnik: ano
<szkodnik> dziwni jestescie
<TheNumb> szkodnik: etam
<TheNumb> ;d
<szkodnik> nawet piwa nie ma se jak napic w srode:<
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<BlessJah> szkodnik: nie narzekaj
<BlessJah> to moja rola
<wrona> a co sie na takich zlotach robi to cos jak Jechowi tak ?
<TheNumb> szkodnik: jak nie jak tak? :D
<BlessJah> bastet: w ogole to picie w srodku tygodnia nie jest za dobrym pomyslem
<szkodnik> TheNumb, ja wrocilam 10 minut temu z pracy :D
<BlessJah> bastet: mialem pisac wczesniej ale mi uciekliscie
<TheNumb> szkodnik: bywa :(
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ojć
<wrona> a kiedy sa zloty makintoszuf albo ms?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: etam etam ;d
<szkodnik> wrona, japkowych, to cod ziennie, w starbaksie
<TheNumb> bastet pewnie niedługo dotrze do meliny.
<TheNumb> szkodnik: ta, i pewnie jeszcze programują w Ruby!
<szkodnik> nei wiem o szczegoly trzeba by zapytac czestera :D
<wrona> no tak subkultura tutaj dziura i tam dziura
<wrona> swoja droga ciekawe kiedy zrobia zlot ze zbiornika
<wrona> no ja bym sie wybral
<TheNumb> szkodnik: ja mam maca i programuję w ruby :<
<szkodnik> TheNumb, mnie nie stac :( i nie amm zielonego pojecia o programowaniu :(
<wrona> na co cie nie stac? na ubuntu ?
<Dreadlish> na jabłko
<wrona> no ja za stary nie kumam tych waszych dowcipow
<TheNumb> jabpko
<wrona> karaluchy do i tak dalej
<inf> ragequit
<TheNumb> rejgkuit
<TheNumb> inf: a ty mendo co potsuhujesz na tym kanale? :<
<inf> a siedzem i słucham
<bastet> TheNumb: o/
<bastet> TheNumb: ja Ci dam meline
<TheNumb> bastet: kekekeke ;D
<bastet> BlessJah: oj, jak miło że sie o nas troszczysz, ale wypiślimy po dwa piwka
<bastet> tylko
 * TheNumb czy pifka
<bastet> no tak
<bastet> ty lko czy
<TheNumb> No mao
<TheNumb> To wina Quintasana
<bastet> ftpd: Kotku zmienimy ten topic "_
<bastet> :)
<TheNumb> Gdyby przyjechał szybciej...
<bastet> Noooo
<bastet> powiniem karniaki
<BlessJah> nie ma chana
<inf> bo splitnode
<TheNumb> Quintasan: karny ku...
<gjm> O wilku mowa.
<bastet> Quintasan: karny penis i tyle!
<TheNumb> bastet: nie było tragicznie, nie?
<TheNumb> Tylko mało ludziów :<
<bastet> TheNumb: ja bym powiedziała, że było świetnie - tylko mała frekwencja
<bastet> i _obowiązkowo_ powtarzamy to
<BlessJah> lol, ale przeciazony jest
<Stirlitz> qermit?
<TheNumb> bastet: moar peoplz!
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: probowalem dac kilka na raz i mi nie wyszlo
<bastet> TheNumb: namów BlessJah to będzie moar o jeden
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: 5 minut temu probowalem :]
<TheNumb> BlessJah: musisz wpaść na spotkanie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jak nie to umrzesz.
<BlessJah> i tak umre
<Stirlitz> ojtam, czasami sie cos psuje, przyzwyczajaj się.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: umrzesz przedwczesną śmiercią.
<BlessJah> nie wiadomo kiedy znowu chanserv padnie
<gjm> Słyszałeś że nagorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu? Będę chciał to sobie wezmę.
<bastet> panowie.
<bastet> wrzucamy na luz
<Stirlitz> Jak ostatnio padł mi tunel do ery, bo w ramach przejscia do T-costam zlikwidowali nocne dyżury, padło mi coś kolo 3k kart.
<bastet> ale ja to was wszystkich loffciam dziś
<Stirlitz> W ogóle czemu mam tu opa?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: dalem ci
<gjm> Znaj łaskę pana.
<BlessJah> uslugi padaja od wczoraj czy przedwczoraj, lepiej jak jest wiecej
<BlessJah> bastet: twoja dzisiejsza milosc do mnie przelej na gjm, bo chyba mu brakuje
<Stirlitz> Cóż, jakos mi nie do twarzy.
<bastet> gjm: loffciam Cię :*
<mati75> szwab mobile ze 2 tygodnie świruje
<mati75> u mnie przynajmniej
<gjm> bastet: Strach się bać (:
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: ja nawet nie moge powiedziec ze do twarzy mi, bo tym opem mnie to mnie plecy pchnales...
<BlessJah> brutusie
<mati75> bastet: pasztet udajesz?
<TheNumb> gjm: bastet pewnie jest wstawiona :<
<bastet> gjm: Znaj łaskę Pani.
<bastet> TheNumb: ta. Jasne, chciałbyś.
<BlessJah> mati75: to te dzisiejsze piwa
<TheNumb> bastet: ;d
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, mozesz sie nie opować zawsze, ale równowaga musi być :>
<bastet> mati75: a krzywdy Ci nie zrobić? :)
<mati75> BlessJah: pół reddsa?
<mati75> bastet: nie prose Pani
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: mnie możesz opnąć <:
<TheNumb> I'm op worthy!
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: no i zamierzam wlasnie ignorowac mojego opa, chyba ze nikogo nie bedzie pod reka a akurat bedzie potrzeba wyzsza
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, urzekła mnie itd.
<gjm> Dokładnie.
<bastet> Ja po prostu byłam zestresowana tym wszytkim, ale meet.ubuntu wyszło świetnie więc wrzucam na maksymalny luz.
<TheNumb> bastet: nie ma czym się stresować :P
<mati75> bastet: rano sprawdź czy nie masz gdzieś tatuażu
<TheNumb> bastet: z logiem KDE
<bastet> TheNumb: teraz już wiem. Ale po doświadczeniach ze zlotu miałam stres.
<Stirlitz> rotfl!
<TheNumb> ke ke ke ke ;d
<Stirlitz> TheNumb++
<bastet> TheNumb: no żebym Cię nie pacneła ;)
<TheNumb> Och, czuję się postinkrementowany :D
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: :*
<bastet> so gay
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> To ja sobie idę.
<mati75> pijane dziewczyny to są dobre do czegoś innego
<TheNumb> Branoc ludziki.
<mati75> niż pisane na irc
<bastet> dobranoc o/
<bastet> mati75: jakbym była pijana, to nie byłabym w stanie tu pisać.
<mati75> bastet: też tak samo myślałem
<bastet> więc odpimpaj się ode mnie
<mati75> yes, madame, yes
<bastet> czy komuś działa weather indicator?
<BlessJah> jak sie paczka nazywa?
<BlessJah> ktos juz zglaszal problemy z tym
<BlessJah> indicator-weather?
<Stirlitz> bastet, https://launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<Stirlitz> ten działa
<bastet> Weather Indicator 11.11.28 'Cloudy 9'
<bastet> zainstalowałm go dziś z centrum oprogramowania
<BlessJah> zaraz zainstaluje
<qermit> Stirlitz: ?
<Marqin> hey
<Marqin> bastet: i jak poszlo?
<BlessJah> qermit: chanserv wrocil
<qermit> wiem
<qermit> miałem kogoś zbananaować
<Stirlitz> qermit, ?
<qermit>  2250 < Stirlitz> qermit?
<bastet> Marqin: rewelacja
<Stirlitz> Spacja sama sie wstawiła, nie bijcie.
<BlessJah> przecinek przed znakiem zapytania!
 * qermit powtrzymuje ftpd
<Stirlitz> qermit, a co było linię wyżej?
 * szkodnik idziei spac
<BlessJah> gdzie nasz grammar, kiedy go potrzeba
<bastet> qermit: czemu jemu kaganiec?
<Marqin> qermit: za co mute Voldiego?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<bastet> szkodnik: paaa
<qermit> za słownictwo
 * bastet przesadziła z papierosami :(
<qermit> ftpd: jesteś?
<bastet> nie ma go
<qermit> a to podły siusiak
<Marqin> bastet: cos ciekawego sie dzialo?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: dostałeś za słownictwo
<Marqin> qermit: kiedy mial zle slownictwo?
<BlessJah> Marqin: jak ChanServa nie bylo
<qermit> Marqin: on już wie
<bastet> Marqin: piliśmy piwo i prowadziliśmy burzliwe dyskusje
<Marqin> BlessJah: chanserva dawno nie bylo.. nie powinien wtedy dostac?
<Marqin> to prawie jak przedawnienie
<BlessJah_> ciekawie to musi wygladac z perspektywy nieopa
<bastet> Marqin: i obgadaliśmy połowę ludzi z kanału
<BlessJah> jak te baby, plotami sie zajmuja :]
<qermit> bastet: co o mnie mówiłaś?
<bastet> BlessJah: a Ciebie to już w szczególności. Nawet osobny panel dyskusyjny o Twojej osobie był.
<bastet> qermit: że świetny z Ciebie gość.
<qermit> :(
<bastet> i że zorganizujesz meet.ubuntu Warszawa edition
<BlessJah> o, nieoczekiwany zwrot akcji
 * BlessJah oczekiwał "ale jednak nie pasujemy do siebie - zostańmi przyjaciółmi"
<qermit> już zostaliśmy
<BlessJah> qermit: s/zostańmy/pozostańmy/
<bastet> no. qermit to mój ziom.
<bastet> prawda qermit?
<qermit> prawda
<qermit> ale nie pij więcej bo cie nie poznaje po słownictwie
<qermit> :E
<bastet> qermit: no wiesz.
<qermit> wiem
<bastet> piwo ma jedną wadę
<qermit> sikać się chce
<bastet> dokładnie!
<bastet> a mnie sie nie chce wstawać
<qermit> sikasz na stojąco?
<qermit> szacun
<BlessJah> qermit: w przykycu, przeciez nie bedzie latal na krzeslo
<BlessJah> czy na czym tam siedzi
<bastet> leże
<bastet> bue. fajki = zły pomysł
<Marqin> smierdza i truja
<bastet> Jak wódę mogę łoić bez popity cały wieczór i wstać rano z lekkim bólem głowy, to jak dodam papierosy do tego, to mam zgon gwarantowany :(
<bastet> dlatego idę spać
<bastet> dobranoc o/
<Stirlitz> Dobranoc, Hy!
<BlessJah> o|
<Quintasan> Wlazłe do domu dopiero
<Quintasan> Stirlitz? Ty żyjesz? :D
<gjm> Nie, udaje.
<Quintasan> W ogóle to bastet poszła spać zamiast dokumentację spotkania wrzucić
<Quintasan> gjm: Dzięki za kolejny ynteligenty komentarz, dodam go do listy.
<gjm> Spoko.
<kichawa> gjm: dzieki za komentarz
<kichawa> lajkne przy okazji na fb :D
<gjm> Daję 10/10, liczę na rewanżyk.
<kichawa> lubie jak zdrobniale do mnie mowisz
<gjm> :3
<m477> :*
<m477> czy ja tez moge liczyc na rewanzyk? :3
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> Obraził się.
<gjm> (:
<kichawa> nie wytrzymal napiecia i sie zsikal
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-23
<ftpd> qermit: Tak.
<bastet> ładnie, napisałam dzien dobry nie tam gdzie trzeba :)
<TheNumb> ;o
<Dreadlish> o/
<ftpd> qermit!
<matt-linux> hej, rzeknijcie ludziska, czy działa Wam blueconnect w Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: zrobiłam to co napisałeś, jak mi dźwiek zniknie, ale nic to nie zmieniło
<ftpd> bastetmilo: :(
<matt-linux> ftpd: masz chwilę?
<ftpd> matt-linux: Jeśli zamierzasz mi wleźć na szepty i pytac o blueconnect, to nie.
<CookieM> matt-linux pewnie ci dali win-modem i nie działa, co?
<matt-linux> pewnie tak
<ftpd> win-modem? To określenie jeszcze funkcjonuje?
<ftpd> ;-)
<matt-linux> od maja chcę sie pozbyć 7-ki z netbooka i postawić tam ubuntu
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a nie. Zadziałało. Tylko filmy na jutubie maja zacinajacy sie dzwiek.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A to już pewnie wina flasha, który jest crapem. Spróbuj na html5.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: te na html5 działają, to już przerabiałam.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A jaki browser?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Cieszę się, że udev pomógł. Nie będziesz się musiała restartowac, Dziubdziasku.
<CookieM> ftpd tak, tp dawało kiedyś do neo taki modem, działał tylko na windzie
<ftpd> CookieM: Ale to "trochę" inna klasa urządzeń.
<ftpd> Ja kiedyś miałem neostradę przez chwilę, to mi dali jakiś generic modem i na DragonFlyBSD działał jak złoto.
<ftpd> To nie sądzę, żeby miał jakiekolwiek problemy na linuksie, skoro na dfly mu odpalałem linuksowy driver przez compat_linux.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: na każdym źle działa. W chrome i Fx zacina się, w operze jest mocno przyspieszony.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Może downgrade flasha?
<ftpd> (Dziękuję, że pamiętasz o 'Fx'. Niewiele osób pamięta.(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale jak zrobie restart kompa to wszystko wroci do normy.
<buharin> Dumping CPU usage by sampling running threads ... done.
<bastetmilo> bezsęsu
<buharin> co to moze znaczyc?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To chodziaż zrób apt-get install --reinstall tego flasha.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: przecież robiłam
<ftpd> bastetmilo: "przecież" skąd mam to wiedzieć?
<ftpd> Teraz robiłaś?
<bastetmilo> nie, jak ostatnio to sie zrobiło
<bastetmilo> tzn. jak pierwysz raz
<ftpd> No a zrób teraz, bez restartu?
<bastetmilo> to wtedy robiłam reinstall
<ftpd> Przeładowałaś udeva, teraz zrób reinstall flasha.
<bastetmilo> Nie pomogło.
<gjm> Bry.
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć.
<ftpd> Cześć młody.
<Dreadlish> heja wszystkim
<lisu> siema
<CookieM> a propos flasha, adobe go łata obecnie: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb12-19.html
<CookieM> bezpieczna wersja 11.2.202.238 była chyba w tamtym tygodniu w aktualizacjach
<lisu> proftpd czy vsftpd?
<lisu> który stawiać?
<lisu> jakieś za/przeciw jednemu i drugiemu?
<ftpd> vs
<ftpd> Ma wygodniejszą konfigurację (imho).
<kretu> prawda
<lisu> masz racje, ot tak tylko pytam ;]
<lisu> niemniej jednak pro też dobrze mi śmiga
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> re o/
<Dreadlish> lisu: vsftpd.
<ftpd> lisu: A po co Ci w 2012 nieszyfrowana, kiepska technologia?
<Dreadlish> openssh
<Dreadlish> + sftp ;)
<ftpd> No. sshfs, te sprawy.
<Dreadlish> jeden daemon mniej
<Dreadlish> a o ile bezpieczniej?
<lisu> Dreadlish: kurde no racja, przeciez lepiej po sftp ;p po cholere ja tak kombinuje x]
<lisu> ciezki dzien po ciezkiej nocy i czlowiek nie mysli
<lisu> pora urlop jakis wpisac
<bastetmilo> hej Quintasan
<Quintasan> no cześć
<bastetmilo> Ej, pierwysz raz dostałam spam na ircu
<bastetmilo> pierwszy*
<Voldenet> to słabe masz powodzenie, ja już ze setkę spambotów widziałem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: jesteś popularny
<Dreadlish> srajk głodowy
 * qermit właśnie napisal CV w tex
<BlessJah> qermit: pokaz
<BlessJah> qermit: kod wizytowki tez bym zobaczyl chetnie
<qermit> potem
<BlessJah> spoko
 * gjm klnie pod nosem
<Spaulding> qermit: jak od poł roku latam?
<qermit> no co chwila ping timeout
<Dreadlish> e?
<beboj> jak zmienic kolor kursora we fluxboxie? gdzie jest config
<ftpd> beboj: ~/.fluxbox
<beboj> no tak ale ktora linija w jakim pliku sie odnosi
<beboj> ok mam cos pod xorga https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11_Cursors
<kielbasek> echo
<Matan> ktoś wie o której wczoraj wstały *serv'y?
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> 2245 -!- ChanServ [ChanServ@services.] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> Matan:
<ftpd> A o której ja wyleciałem?
<BlessJah> nie masz log closed?
<ftpd> Już mam.
<BlessJah> w sumie jak irssi nie bylo restartowane to moze nie byc
<ftpd> Chwilę temu mi maszyna wstała.
<ftpd> 120323 18:02:27 !--             | >>> netsjanek!~janek@metroeth-nat34.217.146.194.generacja.pl [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<ftpd> To ostatnie widziałęm.
<BlessJah> Mason: help
<BlessJah> godzinę wstawała maszyna
<ftpd> BlessJah: Mason jest sesją irssi do a) opowania na jednym kanale na ircnecie; b) zbierania logów do statów tutaj.
<ftpd> Więc nie ma 'helpa'.
<BlessJah> meh, mierny ten bot
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % uptime
<ftpd>  19:49:05 up 70 days, 14:02,  3 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
<ftpd> Maszyna nie padła.
<ftpd> Sieć padła u providera.
<BlessJah> ftpd: ostatnio konkluzja byla zeby dac te twoje staty do topica czy nie dawac?
<ftpd> A ja nie wiem. Płakaliście, że nie ma działających statów, bo 'Staszek' jest no more.
<ftpd> Zrobiłem staty, udostępniłem. Zróbcie se z nimi, co chcecie.
<Dreadlish> spokojnie
<Dreadlish> sieć każdemu może padnąć
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: dać do topica
<Dreadlish> pzoa tym - tak długi był ten pad, że chuj
<BlessJah> /http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Dreadlish> wtf
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl
* BlessJah changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> BlessJah: JEST
<ftpd> BlessJah: ZŁY
<ftpd> BlessJah: LINK
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: /ubuntu-pl czopie
* BlessJah changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<bastetmilo> ślicznie
<Dreadlish> no.
<BlessJah> meh, myslalem czy ubuntu.com nie skasowac i poprzednia linijke wkleilem
<Dreadlish> pięknie
<Dreadlish> no i zacichło
<bastetmilo> co?
<Dreadlish> nic <:
<Dreadlish> :<*
<bastetmilo> gjm: wiesz, że ty, ja i Diabelko trafilismy do topicu na JL?
<BlessJah> foch morderca?
<BlessJah> zabojca
<Dreadlish> potwierdzam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: co sie dzialo?
<ftpd> Co jest ciekawego na JL?
<Dreadlish> nic.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: pewnie ciele oknem wyleciało.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: teraz już nic
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mała różnica zdań się działa.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: można datoczas tak około?
<BlessJah> to krew sie musiala polac ze az w topicu jest to uwzglednione
<BlessJah> po staremu widze
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: 3, może 4 tygodnie temu
<Dreadlish> ok, to tak daleko to nie mam
<Dreadlish> ja staram się żyć w spokoju z wszystkimi
<Dreadlish> dlatego jest tylko jedna pozycja u mnie na ignorze :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, nie było krwi, pełna kulturka, 3 osoby wyszły, jedna dostala kick.
<Dreadlish> żryj sie 'like a boss'\
<bastetmilo> na odwrót - jedna osoba dostała kopa, trzy osoby wyszły same.
<Dreadlish> ofiar: 4
<ftpd> Dlaczego w topicu macie 'chat'?
<BlessJah> ftpd: tak jest od zawsze
<BlessJah> najstarsi górale nie będą już pamiętać
<Dreadlish> internet relay chat etc. etc.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a dlaczego pytasz tutaj a nie tam?
<ftpd> Bo nie wiedziałem, czy warto wchodzić. Ale jak nic się nie dzieje, to nie ma co.
<ftpd> gracie w bzflag?
<BlessJah> zawsze mam z tym problem
<jotek> Witam wszystkich. Chcę trochę przyśpieszyć swój komputer. Jakie pakiety są zbędne w Xubuntu?
<BlessJah> 'find . -exec cmd {} > {}.cmd' jak zrobic takie przekierowanie?
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie używaj execa z finda
<Voldenet> on zawsze mnie wkurza składnią
<Voldenet> znaczki `{}` to najgorszy pomysł na jaki można było wpaść
<BlessJah> wygląda nieco lepiej niż for file in $(find .); do ...
<Voldenet> find|xargs
<Voldenet> lepsze
<Voldenet> chociaż, tbh, mi tam łatwiej wpisać find | while read i ; do $(i) ; done
<Voldenet> niż się zastanawiać jak się używało tych programów, co to ich raz na miesiąc używam
<BlessJah> jakos te wazniejsze programy wbily mi sie w pamiec
<Voldenet> raczej: find ma 183024 przełączników
<Voldenet> i np. można sobie przypominać jak się po nazwie pliku szukało regexpem
<Voldenet> albo można użyć grepa
<BlessJah> $ man find|wc -l
<BlessJah> 1572
<BlessJah> oj, coś zawyżasz :>
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> heh.
<Voldenet> 'tylko sto!' :D
<Voldenet> na ##linux zawsze mnie ganią za to, że moje odpowiedzi są w stylu find | komenda | komenda | komenda
<Voldenet> `a można było zrobić to tak elegancko, jednym poleceniem`
<BlessJah> Voldenet: będzie więcej
<Dreadlish> ta...
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze zapominam i jest np. cat | grep
<BlessJah> $ man find|grep -c '^ *--\?[a-zA-Z0-9]'
<BlessJah> 144
<gjm> bastetmilo: Ke?
<Dreadlish> ja pierdole
<gjm> Dreadlish: !
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: przeparsowanie 150 mega logów z irca zejlo mi kilkanascie sekund, jakie ten cat ma znaczenie?
<Dreadlish> gjm: FOCH-zabojca jest wsrod nas! ofiara juz padli: kastet, diabelko, gjm. wrzuc na luz, bo mozesz byc nastepny
<BlessJah> poza tym slownictwo
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: odpala kolejny proces.
<Dreadlish> whoops.
<Dreadlish> przepraszam :<
<Voldenet> po co dążyć do jak najmniejszej liczby procesów?
<Dreadlish> a po co odpalać kolejny proces, mogąc coś zrobić w tym samym?
<Dreadlish> po co odpalać sudo su jak można sudo -i?
<BlessJah> sudo su
<Voldenet> nie trzeba do - sięgać
<BlessJah> tego już chyba się nie oduczę
<Voldenet> ja nie mam sudo
<Voldenet> fixed
<Voldenet> su -c wystarczy
<Dreadlish> ja mam sudo
<BlessJah> w ubuntu nie mogę su, więc daję sudo
<Dreadlish> sudo passwd
<Dreadlish> i możesz su
<Voldenet> No, sudo passwd to najpotrzebniejsza rzecz w ubuntu
<Dreadlish> jak tak bez roota :<
<gjm> Dreadlish: Trzymają kretynów i sie dziwią że poszliśmy.
<Dreadlish> gjm: przykład?
<Dreadlish> na prv
<Dreadlish> albo coś
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> Ten Pontus_Alv
<Dreadlish> a to to jest idiota.
<gjm> Wcześniej Sevos i Dorianek.
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> ja stamtąd poszedłem z innego powodu
<Dreadlish> wcześniej
<ftpd> Gracie z nami potem?
 * ftpd points bastetmilo.
 * ftpd points at himself.
<bastetmilo> no
<bastetmilo> w tanki
 * gjm nie ma internetu
<Dreadlish> widać.
<Dreadlish> ja też
<gjm> Uroki mobilnego ścierwa.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> i nawet na tym tepsowym szajsie http nie działa
<Dreadlish> a reszta chodzi
<gjm> No.
<bastetmilo> :>
<gjm> Już skumał o co chodzi bo mi wczoraj tyłek truł.
<bastetmilo> ej, kto gra z nami w tanki?
<BlessJah> jakie tanki?
<mati75> chyba czołgi
<bastetmilo> BZflag
<mati75> albo bastetmilo jeszcze od wczoraj nie wytrzeźwiała
<BlessJah> zaraz zobacze co to
<bastetmilo> mati75: żeby ja cie nie wzieła i nie trzepła
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w repo jest
<ftpd> Za jakies 30 min
<BlessJah> jest jest
<BlessJah> ssie sie
<ftpd> ja musze muda dokonczyc
<bastetmilo> dobrze
<bastetmilo> jakby co to dołaczysz
<ftpd> Serwer polozylem
<bastetmilo> eee
<ftpd> Ale spoko, podnosze juz
<ftpd> dziala
<BlessJah> e, nie mozna jechac z wieza w bok?
<ftpd> z wieza?
<ftpd> Nie mozna jechac w bok, w ogole.
<BlessJah> dlatego chce jechac prosto ale z wieza w bok
<BlessJah> w koncu to czolgi
<ftpd> A. Nie.
<bastetmilo> ale wymyślasz
<ftpd> A moze...
<ftpd> nie wiem.
<ftpd> nie, na 99% nie
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stridsvagn_103
<BlessJah> ot, taka ciekawostka
<ftpd> Uczycie sie?
<ftpd> Bo jak wpadne, to Was rozwale
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: grasz z nami czy nie?
<BlessJah> ucze, ucze
<ftpd> E, pusto na serwerze
<bastetmilo> dostaje bęcki od ruskich
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no jak ty grasz w muda
<ftpd> Koncze. O 22:00 bede
<BlessJah> ide jesc
<BlessJah> jakbym sie spoznil zaczinjcie bez mnie
<ftpd> tez bym zjadl
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> ja juz jestem
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> ja wbijam
<BlessJah> `seen kwpolska
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kwpolska was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 32 weeks, 3 days, 0 hours, 38 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <Kwpolska> xaxes_: ('foo' 'bar')
<Dreadlish> dawno kwpolska był.
<szkodnik> \\\\\\hello
<szkodnik> ja tylko na moment...
<szkodnik> o widze, zze ktorys z koow lezal na klawiaturze, przepraszam
<qermit> o/
<qermit> w co gracie?
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak skakac?
<BlessJah> i jaka jest w ogole klawiszologia, bo widze ze albo czitujecie albo jest cos poza prawo/lewo fajer
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<Dreadlish> szkodnika
<Dreadlish> cześć
<BlessJah> qermit: jakas beznadziejna gra z czolgami
<ftpd> BlessJah: ustaw se
<bastetmilo> nie gram z wami
<qermit> co to za graaaaaaa>
<BlessJah> co sie dzieje?
<BlessJah> wszyscy wyszli?
 * qermit chce sie dowiedzieć
<BlessJah> ftpd cheatear, widzialem jak wylatywal poza mape, ale bastet?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ty wyleciales
<ftpd> BlessJah: miales godmode i wyleciale
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak mam prfzywrocic powiadomienia
<qermit> ftpd:
<bastetmilo> bo nie widze nic
<ftpd> bastetmilo: pisalem Ci.
<ftpd> 'c'
<qermit> powiedzcie mi co to za gra?
<BlessJah> sam wyszedlem, bo nie moge przelaczac
<bastetmilo> ftpd: gdzie mi pisales
<BlessJah> qermit: bzflags
<qermit> aaa
<bastetmilo> przeciez ja nic nie widze
<qermit> nudy
<BlessJah> ftpd: z tymi GM to se mozesz
<qermit> wole już trona
<ftpd> bastetmilo: w powiadomieniach
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> słodziutko.
<Dreadlish> mam kde4
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/08/0d9bab081d5bb80ebb2b08945266769d.jpg?1345721504 :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ccm2y7h> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<qermit> to siępoliż
<mucha090> cześć wszystkim:)
<mucha090> jak wam mijają wakacje?
<Dreadlish> zarąbiście.
<Dreadlish> taka gruba biba, że hej
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no nie maaaa:(
<ftpd> bastetmilo: wejdz w settings -> input settings
<ftpd> bastetmilo: i se znajdz, jaki klawisz to robi. To jest 'toggle console'
<ftpd> bastetmilo: a do ustawien przez esc
<szkodnik> mucha090, a co to sa te wakacje?
<szkodnik> ja wrocilam pol goiny temu z pracy
<szkodnik> i ide spac
<szkodnik> za chwile
<mucha090> szkodnik: definicja wakacji - dłuższy odpoczynek od danej rzeczy
<mucha090> czyli jak masz szkołe
<mucha090> to wakacje są po to aby od niej odpocząć:P
<szkodnik> no to ja mam wakcje od csu wolnego iw szelkiej rozrywki
<szkodnik> a czasami od psania
<szkodnik> spania
<szkodnik> ale dzisiaj pojde spac
<mucha090> eh
<mucha090> to miłej nocy:)
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> buenas noches a todos :D
<szkodnik> jej szcze tylko 2 dni i weekend!
<m477> ;/
<m477> jakie dwa
<szkodnik> no 2
<mucha090> oooo
<mucha090> to teraz polepsze swoją definicje wakacji
<mucha090> wakacje to taki weekend tyle że trwa min. 2 m-ce
<mucha090> :)
<szkodnik> m477, jak dobre pojdzie, to bede miec weekend od 15 w sobote
<szkodnik> jak gorej, to od 21
<szkodnik> w zaleznosci otego, ilu z moich ludzi przyjdzie do pracy
<m477> niechcialbym miec takich weekendow
<mucha090> szkodnik: współczuje
<mucha090> szkodnik: a co robisz takiego w tej pracy jeśli wolno wiedzieć?
<szkodnik> coz, chcialo sie byc szefem, to sei teraz ma...
<szkodnik> mucha090, klikam
<m477> tez klikam (m) brwo fist
<m477> bro*
<szkodnik> czasami tez robie crtl+c - crtl+v
<mucha090> hehe:P podobnie i ja
<m477> bardzo odpowiedzialna robota
<szkodnik> czasami klne
<mucha090> też klikam, z wami klikam:P
<mucha090> oj to niedobrze, klnąć w pracy.....
<szkodnik> a czasami mam mordercze mysli wzgledem mojego maagera, jak podsypla mi 5 mail pod rzad z prosba o tlumaczenie
<mucha090> to on nie może sobie kogoś innego znaleźć?
<szkodnik> mucha090, moze, ale mu sie nie chce
<mucha090> tylko tak napierdziela te maile do ciebie
<szkodnik> ja siedze najblizej, bo za jego plecami
<mucha090> ale żeś sobie wybrała miejsce:P
<szkodnik> nie wybralam, to on mnie tam posadzil
<mucha090> może mu się spodobałaś;)
<szkodnik> a raczej tak wyszlo, bo moj team liczy az 3-4 osoby
<szkodnik> a tam jest akurat tyle miejsc przy tym stole
<szkodnik> mucha090, nie jest w moim typie
<szkodnik> i juz mu to dalam do zrozumienia tygodnie temu, kiedy probowal mnie zaprosic na drinka
<mucha090> hehe:P
<mucha090> ale tak łagodnie czy tak wrednie mu dałaś do zrozumienia?
<BlessJah> ftpd: kuniec
<szkodnik> ja zawsze mowie to co mysle
<mucha090> szkodnik: ale można to robić na kilka sposobów
<szkodnik> mucha090, mozna
<szkodnik> ale ja nie mam czasu na owijanie w bawelne
<szkodnik> po prostu powiedzialam mu, ze nic z tego, ze musmy utrzymac nasza znajomosc na szczeblu zawodowym
<qermit> ja bym inaczej się spytał
<mucha090> szkodnik: no i to jest.... normalnie powiedziane
<qermit> "ale najpierw podwyżka i służbowe ferrari, potem możemy iść na drinka"
<szkodnik> qermit, ja bym tam byla happy, gdyby mi laptopa dali
<szkodnik> zeby nie musiala siedziec w biurze do ncy, tylko mogla wziac kompa dod omu i sobie spokojnie dokonczyc prace
<szkodnik> ale to sie nei da
<qermit> szkodnik: czyli o drinku nie miał by co marzyć
<qermit> :E
<mucha090> szkodnik: każdy by tak chciał
<szkodnik> bo do procesowania potrzebuje 2 rogramow, ktorych licencje na to nie pozwalaja
<qermit> ja bym akurat nie chciał laptopa mieć z pracy
<mucha090> qermit: a to niby dlaczego?
<szkodnik> musimy je miec na oddzielnych kompach na ktorych wg licencji nie wolno przeprowadzac zadnych innych procesow
<qermit> mucha090: wolał bym szybkie auto/motor
<szkodnik> wiec na 3-4 osoby mamy 6 kompow
<mucha090> fail
<mucha090> epic fail
<qermit> fapic eil
<szkodnik> mucha090, niezupelnie
<szkodnik> troche to rozumiem
<szkodnik> to sa programy, zwiazane z bezpieczenstwem transakcji
<mucha090> no dobrze
<szkodnik> i nie dziewie, sie, ze nie mozna z nich np wysylac e-maili :D
<qermit> szkodnik: uznasz mi moją relkamację karty?
<mucha090> rozumiem jeśli się ma stary komputer z 1989r.
<mucha090> ale jeśli się ma dobry komputer
<qermit> mucha090: nie no, wystarczy zobaczyć www.wykop.pl/ramka/1241425/jaki-jest-login-i-haslo-do-sytemu-ratownictwa-lotniczego-tvp-nam-powie/
<qermit> mucha090: ty to pewnie jedna z osób w tym biurze
<qermit> szkodnik: co z moją reklamacją?
<szkodnik_> qermit, nie widzialam, co mnie wykopalo :P
<szkodnik_> pytalam, ktory z hiszpanskich bankow ci te karte wydal? ;)
<qermit> żaden
<szkodnik_> no to spadaj
<qermit> ale reklamacje mogła byś mi uznać
<mucha090> qermit: hahaha:P no aż tak hardkorowy to nie jestem:P
<qermit> po znajomości
<szkodnik_> qermit, uch i co mialabym z nia zrobic?:D
<qermit> przelać mi 1 milard euro
<szkodnik_> :<
<qermit> potem rozkręcił bym biznes i bym dał tobie ferrari służbowe
<szkodnik_> no t lec do hiszpanii, zalatw sobie tarjeta communitria, idz do media markt i wyrob sobie karte :D
<szkodnik_> mozesz tez isc do wortem, eroski, czy gdzie tam tylko chcesz :P
<szkodnik_> a otem daj znac ;)
<BlessJah> ftpd: nadal gracie?
<szkodnik> qermit, ja nie kcem ferrari
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak
<szkodnik> ale nowy telefon by mi sie przydal :D
<qermit> szkodnik: na wolumenie są prawie nowe
<ftpd> padlo mi
<ftpd> lapek sie restna
<ftpd> ł
<qermit> szkodnik: tzn takie stacjonarne, sprzedawane przez meneli
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/ubuntu-pl/
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> qermit, ale jesli powaznie masz problem z karta, to moge ci pomoc, tzn podpowiedziec, co zrobic, zeby odzyskac kase ;)
<qermit> ooo, teraz każdy będzie statystyki sobie generował
<BlessJah> wzgledem poprzednich brakuje mi 500 dni
<qermit> szkodnik: nie no spoko, wiem żeby nie dawać zdjęcia karty której ukradziono
<ftpd> BlessJah: To mam zaorać swoje?
<BlessJah> qermit: nie chcieli moich logow to sobie wygenerowalem
<qermit> na razie szukam jakieś fajnej oferty na kartę
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: do dupy są twoje
<szkodnik> qermit, polskie s do bani
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie wiem, na razie recznie przerobilem sedem swoje logi na irssi format
<szkodnik> porownywalam ostatnio oferte tego banku, dl aktorego procesuje i polskich
<bastetmilo> zobacz co jest w najczesciej wywoływany nic
<szkodnik> i te polskie nie wygladja najciekawiej
<ftpd> To ja klade serwer gry, jak Was nie ma
<ftpd> Ale domena 'blessjah.jacekowski.org' rządzi.
<qermit> kik
<BlessJah> po co mi inna?
<qermit> lol
<szkodnik> jedyna ich zaleta jest to, ze za wyciagniecie kasy z bankomatu biora kilka zlotych, a nie 25-30EUR :D
<qermit> ftpd: brzmi jak dobry tytuł gejowskiego porno
<Dreadlish> ta.
<ftpd> ftp://bastetmilo.ftpd.blesshaj.jacekowski.org/qermit/szkodnik.php
<BlessJah> hostuje tam tylko pliki typu "to wez mi tam wyslij to sprawko, ok?"
<qermit> oo jestem przed szkodnik
<qermit> czy to coś znaczy?
<szkodnik> ze jestem moja poddomena :)
<szkodnik> jestes*
<qermit> nie
<szkodnik> nie?:D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: wszyscy tylko nie ja sa... :(
<qermit> jestem twoim katalogiem nadrzędnym
<qermit> a ty jesteś zsykłym skryptem
<szkodnik> mozliwe
<szkodnik> nie znam sie :D
<qermit> zwykłym
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wiem, widzialem, nie oczekuj za wiele od statow robionych w kwadrans
<szkodnik> a tacja
<szkodnik> dopsz
<szkodnik> idem
<szkodnik> kurde dzisiaj zaczelam sielapac na tym, ze pisalam smsa do matki po hiszpansku
<szkodnik> ta praca ma na mnie zly wplyw
<Dreadlish> spokojnie
<Dreadlish> oddychaj
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no to dopracuj je :)
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, mialam takie 2 tygodnie, kiedy spedzalam w pracy po 13h dziennie we dwojke z hiszpanem
<szkodnik> w ogole nie rozmawialam prez calutkie 2 tygodnie po poslku
<qermit> uh ah
<qermit> gorrrrrąco
<qermit> i jaki był
<szkodnik> pisac po polsku pisze ylko do was :(
<szkodnik> qermit, :<
<szkodnik> on tez nie jest w moim typie!
<qermit> szkodnik: zainstaluj sobie rozpoznawacza mowy i syntezator, to będziesz z nami gaać
<szkodnik> qermit, bez sensu
<szkodnik> mikrofonu nie mam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ok, ale zajmiesz sie w tym czasie archconem, kk?
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> Wczuł się.
<qermit> archcon?
<qermit> WTF
<bastetmilo> troche nierówny podział obowiazków
<BlessJah> qermit: archlinux
<bastetmilo> ale staty już mamym a rachonu nie
<szkodnik> baju
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: no widziszi, wszyscy juz cos zrobili tylko nie ty
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja zorganizowalam zlot
<bastetmilo> i mały zlot
<BlessJah> zlot juz byl
<bastetmilo> a Ty nic nie zrobiłes!
<BlessJah> archcon i staty maja dopiero byc
<bastetmilo> staty sa
<bastetmilo> od ftpd
<BlessJah> no chcialas zebym te swoje zrobil
<gjm> → #archcon
<ftpd> Nikt nie chciał, BlessJah.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wiedzialam że tak bedzie.
<ftpd> Ty "po prostu" zrobiłeś.
<bastetmilo> wykrecasz się.
<ftpd> I zajęło Ci to dwa dni.
<ftpd> :P
<looonger> czy na tym kanale rozmawia się jeszcze o ubuntu?
<gjm> Od czasu do czasu.
<Dreadlish> czasami
<BlessJah> ftpd: tak naprawde to mialem od paru lat gotowego pisga, ale pamietam ze miesiac siedzialem
<Dreadlish> ja pierdole...
<Dreadlish> przepraszam
<Dreadlish> za głośno myślę
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: pisg to jest 5 minut konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> 5
<Dreadlish> słownie PIĘĆ
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: chłopie
<bastetmilo> dziś już drugi raz
<bastetmilo> wyjdź
<Dreadlish> i ostatni dzisiaj.
<BlessJah> no ej
<bastetmilo> co?
<BlessJah> musialem jeszcze logi przeparsowac
<BlessJah> na trzy regexpy
<Dreadlish> starczy wyjsznięcia?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jeszcze trzy regexpy musialem zrobic, zeby logi przeparsowac
<BlessJah> do odpowiedniego timestampa
<Dreadlish> OH.
<BlessJah> to nie jest robota na 5 minut
<Dreadlish> TRZY REGEXPY
<Dreadlish> (...)
<Dreadlish> już nie pomyślałem głośno
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: dobrze :)
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to jest robota na 20 sekund.
<Dreadlish> max.
<mucha090> yyyy słuchajcie
<mucha090> mam do was pytanie
<bastetmilo> tak?
<Dreadlish> to je zadaj.
<mucha090> czy ktoś z cpp0x.pl wchodził na wasz kanał?
<mucha090> taki jeden troll?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{2\}\)\([0-9]\{2\}\)\([!< -]\)/\1:\2 \3/' -e 's/^[0-9]\{2\}\/[0-9]\{2\} \([0-9]\{2\}:[0-9]\{2\}\):[0-9]\{2\}\([!< -]\)/\1 \2/' -e 's/^\([0-9]\{2\}\)\([0-9]\{2\}\)[0-9]\{2\}\([!< -]\)/\1:\2 \3/' "$file" > ~/pisglogi/$file
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> Że cpp0x.pl miał w hoście?
<mucha090> tak z ciekawości pytam
<gjm> BlessJah: MOAR
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: po co ci tyle \?
<mucha090> gjm: hmm.... nie
<mucha090> ale może coś mówił
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: 3/4 z nich jest niepotrzebna
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<gjm> mucha090: To skąd mamy wiedzieć?
<mucha090> jego nick to mati1qazxsw2
<Dreadlish> nie znamy całego świata na pamięć.
<mucha090> lub samo mati
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pisg je HH:MM, a mialem HHMM HHMMSS oraz mm/dd HH:MM:SS
<bastetmilo> mucha090: jest mati75
<gjm> To nie mati75
<mucha090> bastetmilo: a zniego jest troll?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: wiesz co... w pisgu da się ustawić format logów
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ^
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tylko ty o tym nie wiedziałeś jak zawsze.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: bo do manuala nie ma kto zaglądnąć, co?
<BlessJah> wiedzialem, ale mam log[D w 3 roznych formatach
<Dreadlish> no to masz problem.
<gjm> mucha090: Nie, nie było tu takiego.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mam, juz od dawna zamiarowuje to poprawic
<bastetmilo> mucha090: nie.
<mucha090> gjm, bastetmilo : ahhh... to nic
<ftpd> 23:27:21 |   Dreadlish   | BlessJah: tylko ty o tym nie wiedziałeś jak zawsze.
<ftpd> Loooooowe.
<gjm> :)
<mati75> co ja?
<Dreadlish> mati75: nic, nic
<Dreadlish> mati75: bo jakiegoś matiego szukali
<mucha090> mati75: nie nic
<mucha090> a bo myślałem że ten głupi troll przyszedł do was
<mucha090> a dlatego głupi bo twierdzi że ogl jest gorsze od dx i że gry od valve, id3 software, epicgames są grami niszowymi
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> nie kończ
<gjm> 23:32 < mucha090> a bo myślałem że ten głupi troll przyszedł do was
<ftpd> Co to valve, id3 software, epicgames?
<gjm> Ciągnie swój do swego.
<gjm> ftpd: Jakieś niszowe firemki.
<ftpd> Ale od gier, tak?
<mucha090> gjm: rozczaruje ciebie, trollem nie jestem
 * gjm jest rozczarowany
<mucha090> ftpd: no nie gadaj że nie słyszałeś o grach quake i ut`99
<mucha090> lub unreal
<ftpd> quake tak. Jakieś takie durne 'mam pistolet pif paf'.
<ftpd> A ut'99 - nie, nigdy.
<ftpd> Ale to jest remis. Ja nie słyszałem o "ut'99" a Ty o tym, że dłuższą formę zaimka stosuje się tylko jako pierwszy lub ostatni wyraz zdania.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: nie przejmuj sie
<Dreadlish> ftpd: on nie z tego świata
<ftpd> "Rozczaruje ciebie" brzmi jak kupa. Mówi się "rozczaruję cię".
<mucha090> Dreadlish: a czemu tak twierdzisz że ja jestem nie z tego świata?
<Dreadlish> mucha090: patrz gdzie siedzisz - patrz z kim piszesz.
<Dreadlish> heh
<qermit> Lol, w Google+ jest napisane "Menadżerzy"
<gjm> Managierzy.
<bastetmilo> Pomagierzy
<gjm> bastetmilo: A Ty czemu nie śpisz?
<gjm> Zawsze po 22 Cię nie było.
<bastetmilo> gjm: a co Ty taki ciekawski? ;) Książkę piszesz o moich zwyczajach? :P
<bastetmilo> i nie zawsze, tylko od połowy marca.
<gjm> Tak.
<ftpd> Czapter fajf: klikanie po 22.
<gjm> Święta trójca.
<qermit> czy wiecie czy można jakoś wypłapać netdrv_err w userspace?
<BlessJah> qermit: cos zlego sie moze stac jak dam Przekliniakowi opa?
<qermit> tfu netdev_err
<qermit> BlessJah: nie wiem, bo dawno go nie aktualizowałem
<BlessJah> to nie daje
<BlessJah> przydalby sie bot do opowania
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Na freenode?
<qermit> mamy chanserva
<ftpd> Bot do opowania?
<ftpd> LOL.
<BlessJah> ftpd: taki ktory nie padnie z uslugami
<Voldenet> qermit: tak, da się, normalnie printk
<ftpd> Ale _po co_?
<ftpd> Po co na freenode siedzieć z opem?
<ftpd> Kiedy w każdej chwili możesz go dostać od ChanServa, zrobić swoje i zdjąć?
<bastetmilo> bo to 10 punktów do lansu
<ftpd> Ja nie zbieram, nie mieszczą mi się już w lans-pudełku.
<bastetmilo> i 5 cm do długości penisa
<BlessJah> nvm
<qermit> bastetmilo: tobie by sie przydało
<bastetmilo> qermit: więcej lans punktów? Nie sądzę.
<bastetmilo> jestę celebrytą
<bastetmilo> i to ja jestem lansem :P
<Voldenet> Ach, czekaj, ty chcesz łapać...
<ftpd> Ty? Ty byś lansu nie poznała, nawet jakby z krzaków wyskoczył i kopnął Cię w dupę, Dziubdziasku.
<gjm> :)
<qermit> bastetmilo: mówi się lansę
<ftpd> Jestę lansę.
 * bastetmilo skrzętnie notuje minusika w notesiku minusików
<ftpd> O, notesik minusików i plusików też już podebrała.
<ftpd> Kseroboj.
<ftpd> Idę, z Wami nie ma przyszłości. Dobranoc.
<bastetmilo> Ja swój notesik mam od wieków
<bastetmilo> oraz nie notuje tam plusików
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-24
<szkodnik> czesc spiochy
<jacekowski> ja o 5 rano wstalem
<Dreadlish> bry
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<foreste_> witaj
<niktto> Hej wszystkim, szybkie pytanie - przystosowuje gtk'ową aplikację dla Unity, żeby wszystko wygladało natywnie i cacy, w Unity jest ten panel z ikonami (domyslnie z boku po lewej) i na nim ikony se statusem czasem (ilosć nieodczytanych wiadomości, progress bar etc), jak się to cudo nazywa? Bo nawet nie wiem za czym googlać żeby znaleźc jakiś style guide albo bibliotekę która...
<niktto> ...obsługuje...
<niktto> ...integracje z tym
<Diabelko> niktto: Unity Launcher albo Unity Dock afair
<Diabelko> niktto: ewentualnie jeśli już pytasz o sam tray, to on nazywa się po prostu tray :P
<Diabelko> Unity.Panel.traysys albo systray, albo cokolwiek takiego
<niktto> Diabelko: jeżeli chodzi o "to przy zegarku" to juz obczaiłem że to jest App Indicator, tylko z tym panelem miałem problem. Poszukam po tych nazwach które podałeś, dzieki
<niktto> w ogóle, są jakieś spotkania społeczności w warszawie? coś w stylu tego co było we wrocławiu?
<Diabelko> niktto: w ogóle nie ma cyklicznych spotkań społeczności ubuntu w polsce
<shpaq> jakiej znowu społeczności
<shpaq> damn
<shpaq> co to za fan spotykać się z innymi nerdami i gadać o nerdowskich tematach
<Diabelko> shpaq: najlepszy
<Diabelko> shpaq: vide hackerspace
<shpaq> get yourself a girl
<niktto> shpaq: pythonowa społecznośc jakos daje rade co miesiąc i nie jest zle
<niktto> shpaq: nerd gathering moze byc fun
<niktto> ok, cyklicznych spotkań nie ma, ale może jakis user group? taki bardziej formalny niż irc ;)
<gjm> Bry.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: cykliczne spotkania będą. Następne jest we wrześniu (po 20)
<bastetmilo> To, że się Warszawa nie potrafi zorganizować...
<gjm> (:
<bastetmilo> gjm: jak długo już idziesz z qermitem na to piwo? ;)
<gjm> Jestem wolnym człowiekiem i nie muszę nigdzie chodzić, nie uważasz?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ależ ja temu nie przeczę.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: łał, ale dogryzłaś warszawie :D
<Diabelko> mamy PyWawa, LwB i Hackerspace
<Diabelko> deal with it
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale wiesz... może po poprostu powiedz qermitowi, że nie chcesz z nim iść, a nie tak go zbywasz ;)
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ojejku, ale mi przykro z tego powodu.
<gjm> Skoro Cię to tak interesuje to może powiedz mu to za mnie?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ojejku, a co Ty taki drażliwy?
<bastetmilo> możesz zagrasz dziś ze mną w BZflag?
<gjm> Praktycznie nie mam internetu, więc nie.
<bastetmilo> szkoda
<bastetmilo> dostaje straszne bęcki od ftpd i przydałby się ktoś kto zagra ze mna w druzynie
<ftpd> Dziś nie.
<ftpd> Dziś wychodzę do knajpy z okazji małego święta.
<Diabelko> "Dzień bez Internetu"?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no wiem, że dziś nie. Ale ja trenować muszę :)
<ftpd> Trenuj. Mogę Ci zostawić serwer postawiony.
<ftpd> I sobie z ludźmi graj.
<ftpd> Bo jak pójdziesz na publiki, dostaniesz mega "bęcki".
<bastetmilo> O. Bardzo chętnie
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % telnet insomniac.pl 5154
<ftpd> Trying 178.217.184.40...
<ftpd> Connected to insomniac.pl.
<ftpd> Escape character is '^]'.
<ftpd> BZFS002gt??`?gt??s?gt??
<ftpd> Działa.
<bastetmilo> :*
<ftpd> W nosek?
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem czy dosięgnę :P
<ftpd> No to w krzyż, akurat dostałem.
<shpaq> gruby, a Ty czemu masz tu krzyż?
<gjm> Bo dostał.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: PWr organizuje jakies staże? Coś w stylu Kuźni Kadr?
<Dreadlish> o/
<gjm> Cześć Dreadlish.
<Dreadlish> cześć gjm ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: widac ze nie czytasz spamu z maila studenckiego
<BlessJah> jest biuro karier i sa kilka razy w roku dni kariery (pod roznymi nazwami i roznymi okazjami)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: racja. Nie czytam.
<BlessJah> ale chyba sie nie zalapiesz, masz juz staz i doswiadczenie
<bastetmilo> omg. My szukamy stażysty.
<bastetmilo> A nie ja chce iść na staż.
<BlessJah> a, takie buty
<BlessJah> https://www.biurokarier.pwr.wroc.pl/
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: grafik, front-end developer czy z dupy-strony developer?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: informatyk. Przynieś wynieś, zrób klientowi emaila i załóż ftp.
<BlessJah> e, na front/back to bym kolege do was wyslal, na informatyka to prawie kazdy glupi sie nadaje
<bastetmilo> Nie wyluczam dawania zadań na front-end, bo to ma być stażysta dla mnie :>
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> koledze bym tego nie zrobil
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jakbyscie szukali front/back, to powiedz, spytalbym kumpla
<bastetmilo> Dostajemy stażystę z Kuźni Kadr, ale on jest dla akontów, a ja chcę jakiegoś dla teamu produkcja, więc fajnie żeby był z jakiegoś programu z PWr był.
<BlessJah> KK to nie jest projekt ekonomicznego?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jest
<BlessJah> to tam jest informatyka?
<bastetmilo> Ale stażysta idzie do akontów
<bastetmilo> a nie do nas
<bastetmilo> a my chcemy własnego
<bastetmilo> stąd moje pytanie czy PWr ma taki program
<mucha090> powitać
<mucha090> popatrzcie na to http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/46843/Pierwsze_slowa_dziecka
<mucha090> :P
<Dreadlish> cześć masonerio z kreską
<CookieM_> facet po kompletnej utracie pamięci dzięki komputerom i internetowi przypomniał sobie, kim jest i wrócił na łono społeczeństwa: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/08/after-complete-memory-loss-mayank-gets.html
<ftpd> 15:44:26 !--   Irssi: Starting query in freenode with HipstaZippa
<ftpd> 15:44:26 |  HipstaZippa  | do kiedy mam +q
<ftpd> 15:44:40 |         ftpd  | Spytaj operatorów.
<ftpd> 15:44:48 |  HipstaZippa  | kogo ???
<ftpd> 15:45:15 |         ftpd  | Operatorów.
<ftpd> 15:45:23 |  HipstaZippa  | jakich
<ftpd> 15:45:28 |         ftpd  | Kanału.
<ftpd> 15:45:40 |  HipstaZippa  | jakiej osoby (nick)
<ftpd> 15:46:04 |         ftpd  | Sprawdź sobie. I naucz się, do kurwy nędzy, pisać jak człowiek, albo idź mi z tego okienka, bo Twój analfabetyzm jest  przykry.
<BlessJah> HipstaZippa: będziesz grzeczny?
<ftpd> Będziecie mieli gościa.
<BlessJah> ftpd: mamy, masona splitnelo
<ftpd> BlessJah: A co ma do tego mason?
<HipstaZippa> Dzień Dobry
<ftpd> BlessJah: Dlaczego to zrobiłeś? On pisze jak kretyn :(
<HipstaZippa> http://hipsterskie-oko.blogspot.com/
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish> i sole
<ftpd> Brawo, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> ftpd: wyleci znowu najwyzej
<ftpd> Odblokowałeś typa, który chce tylko pospamować swoim przykrym blogaskiem.
<ftpd> Jesteś tak bardzo ogarnięty, że nie mogę się nadziwić, skąd masz @.
<HipstaZippa> Po pierwsze nie przykry blogasek .
<BlessJah> HipstaZippa: spacja przed kropka, poza tym to nie miejsce na reklame
<HipstaZippa> gdzie ?
<Dreadlish> spacja znak zapytania
<Dreadlish> kurrr....
<mateusz`> lol
<Dreadlish> gdybyś jeszcze miał porządny powód do marnowania tego jednego bajtu przy każdej możliwej okazji.
<BlessJah> HipstaZippa: nie stawiaj spacje przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<ftpd> "Spacji".
<Dreadlish> ODSTĘPU.
<HipstaZippa> Ja mam taką manię z sms-ów.
<Dreadlish> specjalnie dla ftpd.
<Dreadlish> HipstaZippa: ja nawet tak w smsach nie pisze.
<ftpd> To nie "mania", tylko błąd.
<qermit> olejcie go to przestanie was irytować
<qermit> i sobie pójdzie
<ftpd> HipstaZippa: Po co nam link do Twoich durnych wynurzeń? Nawet nie potrafisz napisać "mainstream".
<ftpd> qermit: Nie mogę. Hipsterów nie można ignorować. Ich trzeba zastrzelić.
<ftpd> Ej!
<ftpd> Na tym blogu jest jego filmik.
<HipstaZippa> Kolega wywalił laptopa z 5 piętra i działa
<ftpd> Lol, to jakiś gówniarz.
<BlessJah> qermit: jesli sie niczego nie nauczyl, to dam mu z powrotem
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to daj już teraz.
<Dreadlish> zaoszczędzisz sobie problemu.
<qermit> HipstaZippa: masz WP7?
<BlessJah> ftpd: język, już nie mówiąc o wklejaniu na kanał
<HipstaZippa> Nie Windows Mobile 2003 2 Edycja
<ftpd> BlessJah: Co?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: wtf ty gadasz?
<qermit> HipstaZippa: to dupa z ciebie nie hipster
<HipstaZippa> Dlaczego podaj argumenty.
<Dreadlish> znak zapytania, wielka litera
<mateusz`> rzućcie link ;]
<qermit> HipstaZippa: bo nie masz WP7
<BlessJah> ftpd: gówniarz, wulgarnie o małolacie
<Dreadlish> qermit: ktoś tu mówił o odczepieniu sie...
<HipstaZippa> A WM 2003 SE
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale mi wulgarnie, widziałem gorsze
<qermit> HipstaZippa: jest zbyt majnstrimowy
<Dreadlish> ale nie chce dzisiaj dostać +q
<qermit> no i rozwalanie laptopoów też jest zbyt popularne
<HipstaZippa> A tak przez Debiana
<qermit> no co za poruta, nie moge sie zalogować na swoje konto
<ftpd> HipstaZippa: Dlaczego przyszedłeś na ten kanał?
<HipstaZippa> bo na swoim nie ma nikogo do 18-19
<HipstaZippa> *kanale
<ftpd> To może pójdziesz na inny kanał?
<HipstaZippa> na jaki
<ftpd> A co lubisz?
<HipstaZippa> Komputery , muzyka ,Technika telewizji satelitarnej , moda
<bastetmilo> HipstaZippa: wyluzuj, zachowuj się.
<bastetmilo> HipstaZippa: pisz poprawnie.
<HipstaZippa> Jak poprawnie.
<bastetmilo> Nie stawiaj spacji przed: przecinkami, kropkami, znakami zapytania, wykrzyknikami.
<HipstaZippa> To wina klawiatury.
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> To Twoja wina.
<bastetmilo> HipstaZippa: masz 5 sekund, żeby Twoja klawiatura się "naprawiła".
<HipstaZippa> Już.
 * qermit zapisał się do programu Xbox live beta
<BlessJah> qermit: a daja xboksa?
<BlessJah> h/r
<qermit> dają IE na xboxa
<BlessJah> hm...
<lucjan> dobry
<qermit> psl ma 11% poparcia http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/24/Screenshot_from_2012-08-24_161434.png
<lucjan> w sondażach zawsze PSL wypada inaczej niż w wyborach
<bastetmilo> qermit: po co to wrzucasz?
<BlessJah> qermit: nawet te slupki nie wygladaja na zmanipulowane
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pojedyncze obrazki nie wchodza na główną
<lucjan> polityka to przeważnie jedna wielka manipulacja
<qermit> bastetmilo: bo to jest śmieszne 2*PSL
<lucjan> faktycznie :D
<lucjan> pewnie jedno z PSL to RP
<qermit> mhm
<bastetmilo> qermit: politykę możemy sobie jednak darować na kanale. Wystarczy, że pozbyliśmy się już prawdziwego Polaka.
<Dreadlish> tzn.?
<BlessJah> tego od rumunów?
<qermit> bastetmilo: ja tu nie o polityce, a o IQ pismaków piszę
<qermit> bastetmilo: kaca masz czy co?
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi?
<HipstaZippa> :P
<lala_> ftpd :>
<lala_> mam problem z adobe flash player :<
<BlessJah> po upgrade?
<mati75> u mnie działa
<lala_> BlessJah: zasugeruj się nickiem, nie wiem
<BlessJah> lala_: problem pojawil sie po aktualizacji? na czym dokladnie polega?
<ftpd> BlessJah: hramy?
<ftpd> Gramy? Mam godzinę nudów.
<BlessJah> 1vs1?
<ftpd> No, tak dla jaj.
<ftpd> Moge nie brac GMa i Lasera.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> flagi sa losowo, czy wiesz gdzie jest gm?
<ftpd> Losowo.
<BlessJah> mozemy zagrac
<ftpd> Nigdy nie wiem, co trafie. Moge kawalek obszaru 'zapamietac', ale jak sie dwa razy wezmie flage, to potem ona po wyrzuceniu/smierci znika i pojawia sie w losowym miejscu planszy.
<ftpd> To dajesz
<BlessJah> tylko lapka odpale
<szymon_g> witam
<Abbyt> Witajcie, mam pytanie:/ mam firefox, mam na necie xls. Naciskam i mam pytanie jakim programem otworzyć. Oczywiście chciałbym libreoffice ale nie ma go na liście, no to "otwórz za pomocą> inna aplikacja" i właśnie... gdzie to jest?
<Stirlitz>  /usr/lib/libreoffice
<BlessJah> ftpd: akurat jak GM znalazlem
<BlessJah> 1
<Abbyt> Stirlitz...ale tam mam do wyboru ure-link, share, program, presets, licence.odt, credits/odt
<BlessJah> sproboj loffice
<BlessJah> /usr/bin/loffice
<Abbyt> Skorzystłem z ubuntuTweak, jakoś go znalazłem po aktualizacji do 12.04
<HipstaZippa> hej
<Abbyt> Blessjah dzieki, to było to, bo ubuntuTweak jednak nie zaltawil sprawy. Trochę irytujące ze rzeczy trywialne w tym ubuntu sa nie do ogarnięcia, a rzeczy skomplikowane to buka z masłem.
<HipstaZippa> :)
<Abbyt> Dzieki, pozdrawiam!
<BlessJah> zawsze mnie ten przyciks "Przeglądaj..." w okienkach "Otwórz za pomocą..." zastanawiał
<beboj> ma ktos moze pomysl na zmiane theme kursora we fluxboxie?
<Matan> beboj: boxlook
<HipstaZippa> Czy da się zmienić kolor paska w gnome 3.0.
<beboj> o podziekowal
<Matan> beboj: nie za maco
<HipstaZippa> :) Co tam.
<HipstaZippa> Szukam mongolskiego baletu.
<m477> beboj: sprobuj na #fluxbox
<m477> cze zippo
<HipstaZippa> cze
<HipstaZippa> Szukam mongolskiego baletu.
<mati75> HipstaZippa: a co to nas obchodzi?
<gjm> Zaraz znowu wyjdzie.
<HipstaZippa> Ani w telewizji nie leci w necie go nie ma.
<mati75> daj mu ktoś +b
<BlessJah> jak zasluzy
<gjm> Tak.
<qermit> BlessJah: a nie zasłużył?
<mati75> qermit: zasłużył
<mati75> no i wyszedł
<BlessJah> ech, a zaczal juz stawiac poprawnie kropki
<mati75> jak zwykle
<gjm> Kiedy wszyscy są na tak BlessJah musi być na nie.
<BlessJah> qermit: wkleil tylko link do swojego bloga
<BlessJah> hhhbrb
<BlessJah> brb, trace zasieg
<lala_> http://get.adobe.com/pl/flashplayer/ którą wersje wybrać?
<CookieM> lala_ proponuję z repozytoriów, za pomocą np. 'synaptika'
<lala_> dzięki
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: Ty słuchasz soundtracka z Hellsinga na lastfm?
<Diabelko> Jestem zdziwiony <:
<m477> van?
<Diabelko> nope
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: dlaczego?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: bo nie wiedziałem że animce oglądasz
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: no popatrz, tylu rzeczy jeszcze o mnie nie wiesz :)
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: jeździsz na konwenty dla animefagów? mnie w tym roku prawie wyciągnęli znajomi
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ewakuowali galerię arkady :D
<TheNumb> Mojego znajomego pogonili nawet z filmu :PPPP
<BlessJah> TheNumb: dzisiaj? co sie stalo?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: podobno bąmba
<gjm> Bąmba?
<TheNumb> Bąmba
<TheNumb> Tzn, podobno bomba
<TheNumb> Zjechało się pełno radiowozów, karetki i straż pożarna.
<szymon_g> hm... moglby mi ktos wkleic gdzies zawartos folderu /etc/udev/rules.d :?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: pieknie. Strzelaniny, maczety a teraz bomba.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie, nie jeżdżę.
<BlessJah> szymon_g: 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README
<BlessJah> szymon_g: chcesz wszystkie 3?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: przed 18 jechałam koło arkad, ale nic nie zauwazyłam.
<szymon_g> ah, myslalem ze jest ich wiecej :/ jesli mozna- to tylko .rules pliki bym prosil :)
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164932/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164933/
<szymon_g> dzieki!
<BlessJah> np
<Stirlitz> qermit, o takim zotacu myślałeś? http://allegro.pl/zotac-zbox-giga-id72-plus-dvd-core-i3-4gb-320-gw-i2548285596.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxgp9lm> (at allegro.pl)
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie
<qermit> było troszke tańsze
<Stirlitz> To pewnie na amd.
<qermit> jak znowu spotkam to dam tobie znać
<Stirlitz> http://allegro.pl/mini-pc-zotac-zbox-nano-ad10-plus-e-2-gb-320-hdd-i2548285594.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/blpwlvs> (at allegro.pl)
<Stirlitz> takie
<qermit> to chyba nie było zotaca
<Stirlitz> całkiem małe :)
<qermit> o, to jest fajne
<qermit> ma vesamount chyba
<szymon_g> czy zeby zgrac obraz iso plytki instalacyjnej na usb sticka wystarczy toto tylko dd if=obraz.iso of=/sciezka/do/urzadzenia bs=8M wystarczy czy cos jeszcze?
<Stirlitz> wystarczy
<BlessJah> jesli to iso 12.04 to wystarczy
<szymon_g> a to dobrze.
<CookieM> gwoli ścisłości, od 23. jest już 12.04.01
<szymon_g> hm... dodali cos nowego czy to tylko update pakietow?
<mati75> aktualizacja paketów
<mati75> .1 .2 .3 to tylko aktualizacje bez nowych funkcji
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy uda mi się sztuczka z Xephyrem do sprawdzenia co jest nie tak z gnome u mnie
<szymon_g> jaka sztuczka?
<BlessJah> nie jestem pewien jak recznie odpalic sesje gnome tak jak odpala ja lightdm
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> exec gnome-session
<Dreadlish> już wiesz?
<BlessJah> nie, probowalem tak, mam 'Could not acquire name on session bus'
<qermit> gnome-shell > ~/.xinitrc
<qermit> startx
<BlessJah> unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<BlessJah> gnome-session odpala... unity (sam sie zdziwilem)
<BlessJah> $ gnome-shell
<BlessJah> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Stirlitz> bo tam jest jeszcze jakieś unity-greeter
<Stirlitz> bez tego się zdaje się nawet lightdm w ubuntu nie odpali
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1950157
<BlessJah> zaraz ogarne
<Stirlitz> to juz widzisz z czego startuje
<Stirlitz> Exec=gnome-session --session=gnome-classic
<BlessJah> tak, tak
<BlessJah> ale --session=ubuntu i --session=gnome zdaja sie miec ten sam efekt
<Stirlitz> gnome powinno shell odpalać o ile jest w systemie w ogóle.
<BlessJah> ok, =ubuntu odpala unity, =gnome odpala classic (na to wyglada)
<Stirlitz> gnome powinno gnome shell
<Stirlitz> gnome classic takie pomieszanie
<BlessJah> =gnome-shell wywala w Xephyrze okienko "Failed to load session 'gnome-shell'"
<BlessJah>        $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gnome-session/sessions     $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/gnome-ses‐
<BlessJah>        sion/sessions $XDG_DATA_DIRS/gnome-session/sessions
<Stirlitz> a masz w ogóle gnome shell bo to chyba tzreba ekstra doinstalować
<BlessJah> mam
<Stirlitz> to pewnie popsuty ;)
<BlessJah>  /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<Stirlitz> ja mam tylko classic, cóż nie pomogę.
<BlessJah> chyba tutaj siedza sesje, nie tam
<BlessJah> tak, to te pliki czyta gnome-session, odpalal sie falback a nie classic (tak jest przynajmniej w configu FallbackSession=gnome-fallback)
<BlessJah> ciezko poznac, okno nie chce pozostac 800x600, robi sie 1366x768 co na monitorze o rozdzialce 1366x768 stwarza problem
<Stirlitz> DefaultProvider-windowmanager=gnome-wm
<Stirlitz> hmm
<Stirlitz> to jeszcze gdzieś :)
<BlessJah> no wlasnie jeszcze jakis config widze znalazles
<BlessJah> jest, gnome-wm zadziałał
<BlessJah> ale ma problemy, mruga, skacze, no i chyba to jest dash a nie shell
<BlessJah> $ /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<BlessJah> gnome-session-is-accelerated: No hardware 3D support.
<BlessJah> gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> ale od razu segfault z tego powodu?
<Stirlitz> IsRunnableHelper=/usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<BlessJah> tak, dokladnie to
<Stirlitz> u mnie i tak jest wszystko inaczej bo używam metacity z akceleracją
<BlessJah> jedno potencjalne zrodlo problemu to brak akceleracji 3D, ale to nie wyjasnia segfaulta i niezalaczania sie fallbacku
<BlessJah> sprawdze jak po instalacji nvidii zadziala
<Stirlitz> kurde działa! com sie napocił z kvm na ovh. Oczywiscie "dokumentacja" typu najlepiej jakby ci sie nie udało.
<BlessJah> dokumentacja kvm czy ovh?
<Stirlitz> ovh, właściwie nie samego kvm a przypisywania tych ichnich failoverów do wirtualnych maszyn.
<Stirlitz> "Zainstaluj se Proxmox"
<qermit> a po co sromox?
<Stirlitz> No nie wiem, ale dokumentacji jako takiej nie ma.
<Dreadlish> ovh.
<qermit> Stirlitz: a co dokładnie psułeś?
<Stirlitz> Cóż, mają tę zaletę że jest tanio i w sumie niezawodnie, należy tylko zmieniac od razu maszynę jak cos się dzieje :)
<qermit> hehe
<qermit> to trzeba mieć ze dwie przynajmniej
<qermit> Stirlitz: ile masz tam maszyn?
<Stirlitz> qermit, qemu-kvm, virsh, tam windows z jakims softem to turbin wiatrowych więc tunele itp.
<qermit> ja sobie w domu na windowsie używam virtmanagera przez ssh
<qermit> bo już mi się nie chce klepać literek
<Stirlitz> qermit, z windowsem mam pewne problemy, znaczy mam na słuzbowym lapie ale jeszcze go nie widziałem.
<Stirlitz> poza tym ja tam wiele nie klikam po tych maszynach skopiować szybciej jest z szela
<qermit> kopiować może i tak
<Stirlitz> qermit, odbanuj tego forecostam
<Dreadlish> foreste ._.
<qermit> Stirlitz: hmm, a gdzie on ma bana?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Dreadlish> lepiej nie ;D
<Stirlitz> aa nie ma
<Stirlitz> ok
<qermit> Stirlitz: jaki on ma nick dokladnie?
<Stirlitz> dobra nvm
<BlessJah> *!*@186.136.0.0/15
<BlessJah> srodze
<qermit> nawet nie wiem kogo mam odbanować :(
<Dreadlish> niech sie do Ciebie upomni najlepiej
<BlessJah> qermit: chodzi prawdopodobnie o foreste
<qermit> ta już widze
<Stirlitz> To chyba jakiś trochę chory człowiek.
<qermit> hmm
<qermit> ja tam nie moge jego dopasować do żadnej maski
<qermit> :(
<Stirlitz> Dobra olejcie.
<BlessJah> niech atakuje bezposrednio
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<Stirlitz> Teraz leci juz po ubuntu.pl.
<qermit> oO?
<Dreadlish> e, lol?
<Stirlitz> Pewnie tez go wyjebali ;)
<BlessJah> a, moment, to nie ten od 'skarki'?
<Stirlitz> ups...
<BlessJah> Stirlitz!
<Dreadlish> qermit eh
 * qermit szybszy niż wiatr
<Dreadlish> ta...
<Dreadlish> oczu nigdy nie przymykasz, co?
<qermit> mam syrenę w domu alarmową
<BlessJah> podpieta pod jenkinsa i detektor bluzgów?
<Dreadlish> lol
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<szkodnik> hello
<BlessJah> o/
<Dreadlish> szkodnika \o/
<qermit> jestem otępiały jakiś
<BlessJah> przeniosłem minimize/close na lewą stronę belki O.O
<Dreadlish> meh.
<szkodnik> powiedzialm dzisiaj szefowi, ze od poniedzialku bede przyjezdzac do pracy na 10:30
<BlessJah> jakaś konsekwencja musi być, skoro zmaksymalizowane maja po lewej, to juz wole wszystko po lewej
<BlessJah> szkodnik: do tej pory na ktora dojezdzalas?
<qermit> szkodnik: i co?
<szkodnik> na 8
<szkodnik> qermit, nico
<szkodnik> bede jezdzic na 10.30
<Dreadlish> heh
<szkodnik> po prostu bede sie wysypiac
<Dreadlish> spoko
<szkodnik> no moze na 11
<szkodnik> zobaczymy
<qermit> szkodnik: wysypianie jest niezdrowe
<Dreadlish> bo potem sie jest zaspanym
<szkodnik> qermit, wiekszosc rzeczy, ktore robie jes niezdrowa
<bastetmilo> cześć szkodnik
<Dreadlish> jak soe śpi 4h to jest luz
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo
<Dreadlish> imo.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ale kiedy ty bedziesz robila nadgodziny teraz?
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, widzisz, to jest tak, ze w poniedzialek przychodze do pracy wyspana
<BlessJah> ja wychodzisz o 22, to wypada teraz ze bedziesz wychodzila po polnocy
<szkodnik> i mam produktywnosc rzedu 120%
<szkodnik> potem jestem coraz bardziej niewyspa
<szkodnik> i w pitek dochodze do 60%
<szkodnik> BlessJah, umm od 11 do 21:30 zalapie troche nadgodzin, nie?
<Dreadlish> cały dzień w robocie
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  nie
<szkodnik> bo ja wiekszosc roboty robie i tak po 17
<szkodnik> jak juz moi sobie pojda
<szkodnik> i nie wolaja mnie co 5 minut
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: rzucaj szybko tę pracę :)
<bastetmilo> bo sie zapracujesz
<BlessJah> no to oni mogliby przychodzic o 11 :>
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, chce
<szkodnik> ale poki co nie mam innej
<szkodnik> BlessJah, po co?
<szkodnik> niech sobie przychodza na 8
<szkodnik> pojda szybciej
<BlessJah> zebys wiekszosc robila przed 11 :P
<szkodnik> a ja sobie potem popracuje
<BlessJah> indywidualistka
<bastetmilo> odezwał się ten co ma doświadczenie w pracowaniu...
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja jesytem popoludniowo-wieczorne stworzenie
<bastetmilo> dobre rady rozdaje
<szkodnik> nie lubie pracowac rano
<szkodnik> a ak, przyjde o 11, zobacze co juz zrobili, posiedze pare godzin z nimi, potem sobie pojda, a ja spokojnie bede robic sobie dalej swoje rzeczy
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mam swieze spojrzenie i otwarty umysl
<szkodnik> BlessJah, przed wyjsciem z pracy przygotowuje dla nich list zadan na nastepny dzien
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie masz doświadczenia i żadnego pojęcia o tym co mówisz
<szkodnik> przychodza rano i zdecydowanie maja co robic niezaleznie od tego, czy jeste, czy mnie nie ma
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mam swieze spojrzenie i otwarty umysl
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie masz doświadczenia i żadnego pojęcia o tym co mówisz
<szkodnik> BlessJah, popracuj troche dla mnie, to zmienisz zdanie ;)
<BlessJah> szkodnik: teleworking?
<szkodnik> i przyznasz racje bastetmilo :D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nieee
<szkodnik> nie ma takiej opcji D
<BlessJah> odpada, studiuje
<szkodnik> nie w tej branzy
<szkodnik> btw wywalczylam tez dzisiaj z managerem, zebym mogla zaimportowac jescze jednego hiszpania do mojego teamu :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: gratulacje :)
<szkodnik> bo potrzebuje dodatkowego clowieka, a kumpel tego, ktory juz u mnie rpacuje szuka pracy i nie moze znalezc na miejscu
<szkodnik> jutro ma mi wyslac cv
<qermit> szkodnik: odwdzięczy się tobie?
<BlessJah> qermit++
<szkodnik> kto?
<qermit> toż nie szwed
<szkodnik> manager?:D
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> nei wiem, jeszcze z nim nei rozmawialam
<szkodnik> jesli wysle jutro to cv, to zadzownie do niego w poniedzialek
<szkodnik> rzyda mis ie drugi prawni, native-speaker, zwlaszcza, ze ponoc specjalizuje sie w ichnim prawe finansowym
<BlessJah> szkodnik: placze ci się język
<BlessJah> piłaś?
<qermit> byhiuilp[
<qermit> [3~\
<szkodnik> BlessJah, pracowalam przez 13h
<szkodnik> a spalam 5
<BlessJah> napisz konstantynopolitańczykowianeczka
<szkodnik> spadaj :<
<qermit> konstantynopolitańczykowianeczka
<qermit> dwa ruchy palca
<szkodnik> o tej godzinei nie potrafilabym tego chyba nawet prosto przekleic
<BlessJah> qermit: no właśnie, trzeźwo myśląca osoba skopiowałaby
<BlessJah> szkodnik: :P
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ot, widzisz, młodzież się wymądrza
<foreste> czemu Stirlitz ma mute ?
<bastetmilo> życia ledwo zaznała, a już myśli że wszystkie rozumy pozjadała.
<szkodnik> zmutowaliscie staruszka?:D
<qermit> foreste: nie interesuj sie bo lisiej mordy dostaniesz
<bastetmilo> foreste: prosze nie stawiać spacji przed znakami zapytania.
<foreste> why?
<szkodnik> bo bastetmilo slepia bola
<bastetmilo> foreste: bo jest to niepoprawne i nie życzę sobie tego na kanale
<qermit> bo przyjdzie fytypyd i zacznie przez pół nocy gadać
<foreste> bylo do qermit
<bastetmilo> Trudno.
<qermit> bastetmilo została moją prawą ręką
<foreste> ;D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo widzi wszystko i o wszystkim wie
<foreste> jak kobieta ;)
<szkodnik> "jak" :<
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, powinnysmy to gdzies odnotowywac
<szkodnik> i pozniej im wypominac
<qermit> moze to nie kobieta
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale ja wszystko zapisuję
<bastetmilo> w notesiku
<BlessJah> w internecie nic nigdy nie wiadomo
<foreste> hhehe :)
<bastetmilo> qermit: że ja nie jestem kobietą?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mozesz to zapisac ^
<foreste> kto tu zajmuje avr  ?
<BlessJah> ładnie
<qermit> bastetmilo: nie sprawdzałem, to nie mam pewności
<bastetmilo> foreste: jeszcze raz. Bez spacji.
<qermit> foreste: ja zająłem ostatnio koledze bo był niegrzeczny
<BlessJah> foreste: dwie spacje
<BlessJah> czym sie X restartowalo?
<bastetmilo> qermit: rozumiem, że wątpisz w to co widziałeś.
<bastetmilo> brb
<qermit> no właśnie nic nie widziałem
<qermit> miałaś ubranie
<qermit> bastetmilo: pamiętasz miriam?
<BlessJah> oj, znielubie sie z tym ustrojstwem
<bastetmilo> qermit: dzieki wielkie. Zapamiętam to sobie.
<qermit> bastetmilo: no mam nadzieje
<BlessJah> zapisz, bo zapomnisz
<bastetmilo> Nie musze zapisywać, że kogoś nie lubię
<BlessJah> jak uwazasz
<qermit> ja chciałem tylko się bliżej zapoznać :/
<BlessJah> az sie troche boje, proba usuniecia gnome-shell wykasowala mi (autoremove) 80 paczek
<qermit> BlessJah: nic sie nie stanie
<BlessJah> nic powaznego, najwyzej sie okaze nie nie mam nagle programu do obslugi kamerki (cheese było w autoremove)
<julek> mplayerem tez mozna;)
<Crabro> cześć
<julek> yo bro
<Crabro> :)
<BlessJah> i vlc umie
<julek> nie lubie vlc
<BlessJah> vlc > totem
<julek> ja tam przywyklem do mplayera
<CookieM> a ja lubię smplayera, bo pamięta, gdzie zamknąłem film
<julek> lubie jego obsluge
<Crabro> o ja, czyli jednak nieprawda co gadają, że tu tylko same trole?
<BlessJah> julek: mplayer to ten bez zadnego interfejsu?
<julek> klawiatura sie obsluguje
<julek> bardzo wygodnie
<BlessJah> tak jak i vlc
<dweller> BlessJah: gui są dla leszczy
<Ashiren> ale ma nakladki jak smplayer czy kmplayer
<Crabro> właśnie zaciągam iso instalacyjne 12.04.1 :)
<BlessJah> julek: lezac na lozku i majac jedynie myszke podpieta przez przedluzacz?
<Crabro> macie jakieś wskazówki odnośnie instalacji?
<Crabro> takie dla nowicjusza?
<julek> mozna ustawic w configu klawisze myszki:)
<dweller> Crabro: czytaj co jest na ekranie
<dweller> :>
<Crabro> heh, byle nie było po niemiecku
<julek> i tak gowno zobaczysz w tym gui z daleka:P
<BlessJah> w zasadzie poza partycjonowaniem to tam nie da sie nic popsuc
<julek> gdzies slyszalem, ze nie da sie bootloadera pominac
<BlessJah> eksperymentuje z ułatwieniami dostepu, dla niedowidzacych
<julek> instaluje na sile i nie pyta:)
<lala_> ftpd :>
<BlessJah> drzewiej pytanie o gruba było pod 'Advanced'
<julek> BlessJah: wiem co ci trzeba... anyremote
<julek> z telefonu po bluetooth mozna obslugiwac
<BlessJah> z dowolnego telefonu?
<julek> jak pilotem
<julek> raczej tak
<Crabro> czyli instalacja jest raczej prosta?
<BlessJah> tak
<Crabro> ludzie gadają, że ubuntu takie fajne
<BlessJah> julek: w zasadzie, to po ssh to robilem :]
<julek> heh, bez przesady
<Crabro> a teraz jeszcze jest to takie kwadratowe gui nowe
<julek> anyremote jest bardzo fajny, ja mam do audaciousa glownie
<CookieM> a Microsoft zmienił oficjalnie swoje logo na takie z kwadracikami teraz, kwadraciki teraz rządzą: są w unity, nowym interfejsie win8
<Crabro> nie wiem, czy chcę oglądać win8
<Crabro> vista i win8 są do dupy
<Crabro> i win7*
<BlessJah> CookieM: slyszelismy
<bastetmilo> Nowe logo MS - milion razy na fejsie/g+ - jeszcze brakowało, żeby tutaj się ktoś obudził i pisał o tym.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: niektorzy nie maja
<CookieM> już Indianie czcili tę figurę geometryczną wierząc, że drzemie w niej tajemnicza siła
<bastetmilo> Ledwo weszłam do biura rano i już było "widziałaś, MS ma nowe logo"/
<bastetmilo> Chociaż i tak to nie pobije popularności nowego logo Przemyśla :>
<qermit> jakiego?
<BlessJah> arkady i wieszak
<bastetmilo> qermit: http://www.nowiny24.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120824/PRZEMYSL/120829785
<BlessJah> lol http://www.przemysl.pl/turystyka/618/620/
<qermit> bastetmilo: WTF
<bastetmilo> qermit: no. Chcieli chyba być sławni.
<bastetmilo> I nie kosztowało ich to ani złotówki.
<gjm> Jakiś bezpośredni url można?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to nie fejk jakis?
<BlessJah> http://www.gminaprzemysl.home.pl/logo_pierwsza.htm
<bastetmilo> gjm: http://blog.levitah.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/gmina_przemy%C5%9Bl.jpg
<bastetmilo> blog.levitah.pl/fail_zone/ktos-tego-nie-przemyslal/
<gjm> LOL
<qermit> lol
<qermit> to chyba w paincie ktośrobił
<qermit> artystą plastykiem- Brunonem Lemek- Członkiem Polskiego Związku Artystów Plastyków .....
<gjm> Członkiem to on może jest, ale inszym.
<bastetmilo> to jest po prostu rewelacja.
<CookieM> na pewno członkiem zespołu kręcącego lody w gminie (może należy do PiS?)
<gjm> Bez polityki proszę.
<bastetmilo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/376628_10151033494472196_1599696468_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/calaqvr> (at fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net)
<qermit> widziałem
<bastetmilo> Następnym hitem jest też: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554758_419623918100524_1750305552_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvfprut> (at fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net)
<BlessJah> glupie pytanie, gnome-terminal umie klikac linki?
<BlessJah> ootb?
<CookieM> a tam, my mamy swoje: http://niezalezna.pl/30318-pomnik-upamietniajacy-katastrofe-smolenska
<bastetmilo> CookieM: ale to strasznie stare :)
<CookieM> fakt, lelum...
<BlessJah> prawokliki...
<bastetmilo> O jaka śliczna infograficzka http://www.infographicsonly.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/50-years-exploration-huge.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9nmkm9x> (at www.infographicsonly.com)
<CookieM> piękna, przypomina trochę wykresy genealogiczne *XÓW
<jacekowski> tak w ogole, przegladalem teorie co do przezycia na marsie
<jacekowski> to ludzie byliby w stanie przez spora czesc marsjanskiego roku przezyc tam bez wspomagania
<CookieM> zimno tam jak cholera i bardzo rozrzedzona atmosfera; Curiosity strzela laserem w skałki, żeby znaleźć w oparach widmo wodoru, z którego możnaby syntetyzować wodę
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> przy powierzchni samej
<jacekowski> w kraterach
<jacekowski> atmosfera jest na tyle gesta ze moznaby oddychac samodzielnie
<CookieM> marsjańska pogodynka: http://cab.inta-csic.es/rems/marsweather.html
<jacekowski> srednia
<m477> a jest tlen? :>
<CookieM> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars#Atmosfera 95% CO2
<jacekowski> a zapomnialem dodac, ze trzeba by roslinki posadzic
<jacekowski> zeby przerobic to na tlen
<jacekowski> i dlatego trzeba by miec ta wode
<jacekowski> i dlatego jak bedzie woda, to w zasadzie mozna robic wyprawe na marsa
<jacekowski> ktora bedzie samowystarczalna
<dweller> łee, terraform thread
<CookieM> na stronie nasa piszą, że obecność wodoru jest wskaźnikiem obecności wody gdzieś pod powierzchnią (pod postacią wiecznej zmarzliny), dlatego wysłali łazik na dno krateru Gale, bo tam wykryto dużą obecność tego pierwiastka: http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/678603main_pia16083-full_full.jpg
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dave Matthews Band - Gaucho 
<Stirlitz> \o/
 * gjm Słucha: Basher - Scripture (feat. Xtrah & Tactical Thinking)
<jacekowski> CookieM: byc moze, bo ostatecznie to pewni nie sa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: od kiedy masz logi z #ubuntu-pl?
<jacekowski> od dawna
<jacekowski> 2010 pod reka
<jacekowski> a od 2007 mam na dysku twardym ktory jest w PL
<BlessJah> a, wlasnie, ostatnio jak jechales do polski, miales sciagnac
<jacekowski> w ogole bedzie reboot przez weekend jakos
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no zapomnialem
<jacekowski> bedzie kernel nowy
<BlessJah> spoko, przy okazji kiedys wez
<m477> a gleby zyzne?
<m477> a rosliny w kraterze nie urosna
<BlessJah> m477: chyba taniej wyszloby z bakteriami
<jacekowski> to sie da dostarczyc
<m477> + do marsa malo swiatla dociera a co dopiero w kraterze
<jacekowski> m477: dociera sporo swiatla
<BlessJah> ewentualnie jakies wielokomorkowce, to latwiej bedzie modyfikowac
<jacekowski> mozna jakies brunatnice czy cos takiego
<jacekowski> znacznie mniej swiatla potrzebuja
<BlessJah> ale i wiecej wody
<jacekowski> ta, ale jak woda tam jest
<jacekowski> to nie ma problemu
<BlessJah> choc ja wlasnie tak sobie wyobrazam terraformowanie - algi i porosty
<m477> jacekowski: rosliny wyewoluowały na ziemi wzgledem warunkow panujacych na ziemi, jak sprobujesz cos zasadzic na marsie zakladajac ze jest woda i swiatlo pewnie sie nie przyjmie
<BlessJah> choc to nie za mojego zycia
<jacekowski> m477: od czegos sie zaczelo
<BlessJah> m477: GMO
<jacekowski> w sumie, na ziemi kilka milionow lat temu
<m477> BlessJah: co GMO
<jacekowski> jak koncentracja CO2 byla wysoka
<jacekowski> to paprocie rosl
<jacekowski> rosly*
<m477> jacekowski: na marsie trzeba by pewnie ten proces powtorzyc
<jacekowski> m477: tak jakby
<BlessJah> modyfikowane genetycznie organizmy
<jacekowski> m477: mozna pomoc
<m477> wysoka czyli 95% CO2?
<BlessJah> na ewolucje nie ma czasu
<jacekowski> m477: wybrac to co mamy najlepiej dostosowane
<CookieM> w 2016 ma polecieć naziemna stacja badawcza, która będzie badać glebę: http://wyborcza.pl/1,75248,12341791,NASA_oglasza_kolejna_misje_na_Marsa.html za kilkanaście następnych lat - może ludzie
<m477> BlessJah: lol
<jacekowski> m477: i zmodyfikowac troche srodowisko
<m477> BlessJah: co ma GMO do zycia na marsie?
<jacekowski> m477: roslinki GMO
<jacekowski> m477: przystosowane do atmosfery tamtejszej od samego poczatku
<m477> GMO jest po to aby pestycydy nie niszczyly plonow
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> GMO to bardzo szerokie pojecie
<m477> jak nie
<jacekowski> Gentetycznie Modyfikowany Organizm
<m477> i jak GMO ma przystosowac rosliny do zycia na marsie
<m477> ?
<m477> bo jakos nie widze tego
<jacekowski> zmodyfikowac tak zeby sobie radzily w warunkach z mala iloscia wody i duzo CO2
<jacekowski> np, krzyzowka kaktusa z brunatnica
<BlessJah> jesli chodzi o zastosowanie komercyjne, to GMO obecnie jest wlasnie tym o czym mowisz, odpornosc na pestycydy, szkodniki i zwiekszenie wydajnosci
<m477> a wodoru na marsie duzo jest?
<jacekowski> nie wiadomo jeszcze w sumie do konca
<jacekowski> dlatego curiosity tam jest
<m477> bo jak nie ma wodoru to sie nic nie zrobi
<m477> ale z drugiej strony wodor mozna chyba ze 'wszystkiego' pozyskac
<m477> przynajmniej na ziemi tak sie robi
<m477> bo w wolnej postaci nie wystepuje
<BlessJah> jak wodor sie ze wszystkiego pozyskuje?
<m477> no np z wody
<BlessJah> wodor mozna pozyskac z jego zwiazkow
<BlessJah> droga przemian jadrowych to i zloto mozesz, ale to nieoplacalne jest
<m477> nie da sie ukryc
<jacekowski> wodor jest niepotrzebny jesli jest woda
<jacekowski> chociaz jakby byloby go duzo to by sie przydal
<m477> jacekowski: no wiadomo
<jacekowski> bo moznaby go uzywac jako paliwo
<gjm> :>
<BlessJah> hm... rozbic CO2, uzyskac tlen, spalic wodor, uzyskac wode
<m477> BlessJah: o to sie rozchodzi
<BlessJah> wode do kotla, wegiel do pieca i mamy silnik parowy \o/
<m477> BlessJah: nie bo nie ma tlenu
<m477> i nie bedzie spalania
<m477> :(
<BlessJah> m477: jesli chodzi o druga linijke to juz troll science bylo
<m477> http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/678603main_pia16083-full_full.jpg skad ta zaleznosc na tym zdjeciu pomiedzy neutron flux, a water content?
<m477> BlessJah: chyba czesto nie swiadomie to robis
<m477> z
<szkodnik> zieeeefff
<jacekowski> woda wylapuje neutrony
<m477> a co jest ich zrodlem
<m477> w tym przypadku
<m477> nie rozumiem o co tu chodzi
<jacekowski> kosmos
<jacekowski> promieniowanie kosmiczne
<m477> by sie zatrzymaly w atmosferze
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na ziemi tez sie nie zatrzymuja
<m477> to jest zdjecie z satelity czy z ziemi?
<jacekowski> satelity
<jacekowski> po drugiej stronie
<jacekowski> wiec przechodzi przez planete
<jacekowski> i satelita wylapuje co zostalo
<m477> LOL
<m477> jacekowski: na bank nie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: neutrony?
<BlessJah> mówisz o neutrinach
<m477> a skad detektor neutrin w kosmosie? :D
<m477> jacekowski: pomieszales cos
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiesz co to neutron flux?
<jacekowski> a je[Bnina satelicie
<m477> druga sprawa czy mars ma pole magnetyczne?
<jacekowski> http://www.lanl.gov/quarterly/q_fall02/dateline/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> troche dlugie
<jacekowski> The Lab's neutron spectrometer has been measuring the flux of neutrons escaping the Martian surface that were generated as a result of cosmic rays striking the planet
<jacekowski> masz promieniowanie kosmiczne ktore powoduje emisje neutronow
<m477> no to juz lepiej
<m477> jacekowski: duzo pierwiastkow dobrze absorbuje nautrony
<m477> wiec nie musi to byc woda
<CookieM> http://tnij.org/piona_gif
<jacekowski> ale tu chodzi o emisje neutronow
<jacekowski> poczytaj calosc
<szkodnik> padam na pyszczek
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy, dziwne ludzie
<szkodnik> bt- znacie moze kogos, kto zna dfobrze hiszpanski i szuka pracy? ;)
<m477> jacekowski: przed chwila mowiles ze 'woda absorbuje neutrony'
<szkodnik> (dobrze, tj conajmniej na poziomie B1)
<m477> CookieM: old
<CookieM> na demotach quite new
<szkodnik> nie znacie
<szkodnik> no to dobranoc
<BlessJah> o/
<m477> hm siedze juz ponad 12h nad rysowaniem wykresow
<CookieM> na czacie białostockim wp pojawia się osoba, która używa namiętnie słów hiszpańskich, nick 'herekittykitty...'
<BlessJah> m477: ty sie nie zajmowales na agh fizyka kwantowa?
<m477> BlessJah: w jakim sensie zajmowalem?
<m477> + nie wiem skad ta informacja
<BlessJah> pamietam jak komus pomagales z falami albo wlasnie mechanika kwantowa
<m477> ta pamietam, kwantowy oscylator harmoniczny
<m477> ale to nie znaczy ze sie tym zajmuje
<BlessJah> niefortunne to 'zajmujesz', chodzilo mi o to ze masz o tym pojecie
<m477> no powiecmy, ale i tak co to ma wspolnego z agh
<m477> dz*
<BlessJah> w ciagu roku akademickiego pisales z hosta agh
<m477> no
<m477> BlessJah: ja sie zajmuje trackingiem czastek w eksperymentach wysokich energii
<Stirlitz> jacie
<BlessJah> jestes studentem, doktorantem?
<m477> studentem poki co
<BlessJah> no to my ciebie powinnismy pytac skad neutrina, nie ty nas
<m477> chyba neutrony
<BlessJah> tak, neutrony
<m477> ale co ja wróżka jestem, to tak samo jak bym sie pytal was czemu mi ubuntu nie dziala
<m477> bez rzadnego info
<m477> zadnego*
<dweller> z definicji
<dweller> to zawsze działa
<m477> co z definicji
<BlessJah> m477: spekuluj tak jak i my
<BlessJah> :]
<m477> przespekulowałem powyższy przypadek
<BlessJah> btw, z tego co o neutronach pamietam, to one sie rozpadaja emitujac promieniowanie albo wlasnie neutrino
<m477> BlessJah: neutrony sie rozpadaja ale tylko jak sa nie zwiazane
<dweller> wee, win8 w dreamsparku
<dweller> ale kupa
<m477> z jadrem ofc
<BlessJah> o takich wlasnie mowa
<BlessJah> dweller: rc czy juz finalna?
<dweller> BlessJah: finalna
<m477> no i tak neutron sie chyba zawsze rozpada na proton (lezejszy) przed oddzialywanie slabe bo wiaze sie to ze zmian zapachu kawarka u na d
<BlessJah> w ogole, jak sie zalogowac do dreamsparka, musze uzywac tego linka co dostalem od uczelni zawsze?
<BlessJah> m477: wchodzisz w czastki subatomowe
<dweller> BlessJah: nie wiem jak teraz jest, ale reok temu tak było
<dweller> ale wtedy to było msdnaa ;f
<BlessJah> mega niewygodne
<m477> BlessJah: no bo tam sie wszystko dzieje, a co mam opisywac rozpad neutronu na przykladzie kostki masła?
<jacekowski> bo woda absorbuje neutrony
<dweller> BlessJah: niecodziennie się tego uzywa więc nie ma bólu
<jacekowski> ale tu nie chodzilo o to jednak
<BlessJah> mialem podejscie chemiczne, maja sie zgadzac bilanse, ladunki i rownania
<m477> BlessJah: lol, chemia to nie przemiany jadrowe
<BlessJah> dweller: zdazylem juz gleboko zagrzebac maila, tez masz z jakiegos onthehub?
<BlessJah> m477: chemia to tez przemiany jadrowe
<m477> chemia to nauka o wiazaniach miedzy casteczkowych
<m477> a nie jadrowych
<CookieM> The heritage for investigations with the Dynamic Albedo of Neutrons instrument on NASA's Curiosity rover comes from NASA's Odyssey orbiter. The orbiter has performed global mapping of neutrons, showing varying degrees of hydrogen in the Martian soil as indicated on this chart. The hydrogen is an indicator of the presence of water.
<BlessJah> m477: nigdy sie nad tym nie zastanawialem, skoro jest w programie nauczania, to dla mnie to jest chemia
<CookieM>  Now, Curiosity will continue this research on the ground at Gale Crater. In addition to using neutrons that are produced by galactic cosmic rays, as was the case with Odyssey, the DAN can generate pulses of neutrons on its own. This will contribute to more efficient studies of water-bearing minerals along Curiosity's path through Gale Crater.
<m477> BlessJah: nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> gimnazjum/liceum
<m477> BlessJah: WF tez jest w programie nauczania a chemią nie jest raczej
<BlessJah> przemiany jadrowe sa w programie nauczania chemii
<BlessJah> Chemia i fizyka nawzajem się przenikają i często trudno jest precyzyjnie ustalić, gdzie kończy się jedna dziedzina, a zaczyna druga.
<BlessJah> masz, za wikipedia
<m477> BlessJah: chemia nie ma nic wspolnego z przemianami jadrowymi ...
<BlessJah> semantka
<dweller> BlessJah: nie pamietam, z rok nie uzywałem
<BlessJah> btw, cos o win8 cicho, system juz jest w sprzedazy, czy my dostajemy go pierwsi?
 * BlessJah nie zdazyl jeszcze release preview sciagnac, a juz jest final
<BlessJah> odpowiadajac sam sobie - oficjalna premiera 26 pazdziernika
<BlessJah> ale od 1 sierpnia tlocza plytki, DS ma od 15
<m477> samemu*
<BlessJah> tak, samemu sobie
<BlessJah> for num in {1..1000}; do echo "samemu sobie";done
<m477> mozna i tak sie uczyc
<m477> czemu scp przy takim kopiowaniu, co plik pyta sie o haslo... scp xxx@bastion:~/{33..45}-track-histo.root .
<BlessJah> a ssh pyta o haslo?
<m477> no przy logowaniu
<BlessJah> no to masz odpowiedz
<BlessJah> dodaj klucz do allowed_keys i nie bedzie pytalo
<m477> kiedys probowalem zrobic klucz to nie dzialalo, nie wiem czemu
<BlessJah> lol< strzalki mi za ABDC robia
<BlessJah> <><>//?':"
<BlessJah> UKLAD KLAWIATURY ZWARIOWAL
<m477> piszesz strzalkami?
<BlessJah> m477: irssi uzywa strzalek
<m477> zaraz sobie zajaram
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<m477> fanta truskawkowa jest calkiem calkiem
<marcin82> przedstawisz jakieś uzasadnienie?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-25
<BlessJah> subiektywnego odczucia?
<m477> marcin82: jest dobra
<m477> czas wracac do hostelu
<arizo> Hej
<arizo> zyjecie?
<arizo> jesli jest wsrod zywych osoba z ktora mozna podyskutowac o wzocach, albo dobrych praktykach to niech da znac :) bo mam problem
<arizo> :)
<m477> no dajesz
 * m477 ziew
<Stirlitz> Chciał dyskutować o wzorcach o czwartej rano w sobotę?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<szkodnik> moje kty maja codziennie caturday
<Ashiren> :3
<szkodnik> pospalabym sobie jeszce
<szkodnik> ale trzeba isc do pracy
<szkodnik> zbieram sie
<szkodnik> milego dnia
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<DaZ> dobry wieczór
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> o/
<gjm> Bry.
<bastetmilo> o/
<ftpd> Cze.
<gjm> Cześć eftepedzie.
<ftpd> "dziu" brzmi ładniej.
<Z0r01> czesc, zawssze jak sie 1 raz zaloguje to mam "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" i mi nie rozszyfrowuje plikow, musze sie wylogowac i zalogowac
<Z0r01> co zrobic zeby dzialao normalnie?
<Z0r01> za 1 razem
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<CookieM> happy 21st anniversary of Linux, yay
<Ashiren> hm? ale to we wrzesniu ;o
<CookieM> w tym arcie gość pisze, że to dzisiaj: http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/291320/raise-glass-linux tego dnia Linus opublikował na grupie dyskusyjnej poświęconej MINIXowi, że pracuje nad systemem
<Ashiren> a czy urodziny liczymy od poczecia czy od urodzenia sie ;s
<CookieM> w swoim słynnym poście https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ pisze on, że skompilował już jądro wraz z bashem i gcc a prace zaczął od kwietnia; swoją drogą bez internetu Linux nigdy by nie powstał
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bwwkvgr> (at groups.google.com)
<Ashiren> D:
<Ashiren> to wikipedia klamie
<DaZ> wikipedia zawsze kłamie
<Z0r01> czesc, zawssze jak sie 1 raz zaloguje to mam "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" i mi nie rozszyfrowuje plikow, musze sie wylogowac i zalogowac
<ftpd> Z0r01: Już pytałeś.
<Z0r01> czesc, zawssze jak sie 1 raz zaloguje to mam "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" i mi nie rozszyfrowuje plikow, musze sie wylogowac i zalogowac
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<szkodnik> mieliscie kiedys tak, ze spotykajac kogos byliscie na 100% pewni, ze juz ta osobe znaliscie wczesniej, lata temu, ale za zadne skarby nie mozecie wpasc na to kiedy, gdzie i dlaczego?
<szkodnik> od 2 tygodni sie mecze probujac sobie przypomniec skad znam jednego faceta z pracy
<ftpd> Mieliście. Ja wtedy zwykle po prostu pytam.
<ftpd> Boli mnie serce :F
<qermit> szkodnik: pewnie szeptał tobie czułe słówka przez telefon
<qermit> ftpd: jestem z tobą, jak się ona nazywała
<szkodnik> ftpd, um, najpierw probuje wlasnymi silami do tego dojsc
<CookieM> fizjonomie niektórych ludzi są do siebie podobne; pamiętam jak ktoś zarzekał się, że widział mnie gdzieś tam, a mnie tam o tej porze po prostu nie było
<ftpd> qermit: Kto ona? Co?
<szkodnik> ja nie potrafie zapamietywac na dlugo twarzy
<szkodnik> CookieM, jakojarze bardzeije glos, sposob bycia i sposob myslenia tego osobnika, niz twarz
<szkodnik> a glos ma tak cholernie charakterystyczny, ze raczej trudno byloby go pomylic z kims innym
<szkodnik> wiem, ze to ktos z raczej dalszej przeszlosci (10 lat? moze wiecej nawet), niz z blizszej
<szkodnik> ale cholera no!
<szkodnik> jak ja mam pracowac a wtakich warunkach?:D
<CookieM> aha, to co innego; wtedy podejście ftpd wydaje się najsłuszniejsze
<szkodnik> ech w poniedzialek chyab sprobuje
<szkodnik> przycaje sie na niego gdzies i po prostu zapytam :P
<gjm> Odkurz klawiaturę.
<gjm> Albo pisz wolniej.
<szkodnik> czepiasz sie :<
<gjm> Odrobinę.
<qermit>  1814 <+ftpd> Boli mnie serce :F
<ftpd> No. I?
<Dreadlish> mamo :<
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> HipstaZippa: Idź sobie stąd.
<mati75> ma +q
<mati75> więc sobie pomilczy
<ftpd> A, ufff.
<bastetmilo> i poszedł.
<mentiss> Witam, sorry nie ten kanał ale czy może ktoś mi pomóc a dotyczy to chakry??
<qermit> już siębałem
<mentiss> instaluje system, po instalacji reboot i nic mi się nie uruchamia tak jakby nie było systemu
<mentiss> masz chakre?
<gjm> Masz piątaka?
<mentiss> i to ma być pomoc hehe kasy chcą
<CookieM> dzisiaj pojawiła się nowa wersja, może spróbuj tej
<mentiss> mam ją:)
<mentiss> dziś pobrałem
<gjm> mentiss: He he, to kanał Ubuntu a przychodzą i o jakąś Chakre pytają.
<mentiss> pytałem się czy ktoś ma może chakre
<mentiss> to podaj mi polski kanał chakry??
<gjm> Brak.
<ftpd> mentiss: a) dopuszczalne jest użycie jednego lub trzech znaków '?' - każda inna ich ilość jest błędem; b) nie pytałeś 'się', tylko nas - użycie zaimka zwrotnego jest zbędne.
<gjm> + Z tego co mi wiadomo Chakra ma z Ubuntu tyle wspólnego co Doda z operą.
<gjm> Więc źle trafiłeś.
<ftpd> Ble, ta Chakra to jakiś crap na KDE. Ble, jak można używać KDE?
<mentiss> jakbym się spytał czegoś związanego z ubuntu to pewnie też zero pomocy
<ftpd> mentiss: Znów używasz zaimka wtedy, kiedy nie powinieneś. Nie lubię błędziarzy.
<gjm> To po co pytasz?
<mentiss> kde jest lepsze niż gnome
<ftpd> Nie, nie jest.
<ftpd> Jest BRZYDKIE. Wszystko w QT jest brzydkie.
<mentiss> pytałem bo myślałem, że jest tu ktoś inteligentniejszy ode mnie
<gjm> No i jest.
<jacekowski> gupi jestes
<jacekowski> kde jest ladne
<ftpd> Gnome też jest do niczego, ale przynajmniej nie jest brzydkie.
<jacekowski> qt jest ladne
<jacekowski> gnome jest brzydkie
<mentiss> kolego wez zainstaluj najnowszy kde 4.9 to przekonasz sie, że chodzi lepiej niż gnome
<jacekowski> jedyne co je ratuje to gtk-engines-qt
<ftpd> jacekowski: O, znów gustu zapomniałeś zabrać?
<ftpd> Uff.
<ftpd> Nie ma za co.
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<ftpd> Wracam do filmu.
<Z0r01> czesc, zawssze jak sie 1 raz zaloguje to mam "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" i mi nie rozszyfrowuje plikow, musze sie wylogowac i zalogowac
<gjm> To masz problem.
<ftpd> Po raz kolejny powtarzasz swoje pytanie.
<martwy> wazzuuuuuup
<ChloroformUser> Cześć sadol
<ChloroformUser> *martwy
<ChloroformUser> xD
<ChloroformUser> Zoba ile userół
<ChloroformUser> Ale cicho
<martwy> nie śmiej się ze zmarłych
<ChloroformUser> Co nie?
<ChloroformUser> Hahahah
<martwy> tyle userów a nikt nie gada
<ChloroformUser> * Czeka na martwych
<martwy> no ja pindole co za stypa
 * ChloroformUser gusta
<martwy> linux ssie
<ChloroformUser> ubuntu ssie
<gjm> Ta?
<ChloroformUser> ta
<martwy> windows xp rządzi
<ChloroformUser> Jestesmy jego fanami
<gjm> No.
<TheNumb> o/
<bastetmilo> Quintasan_: jak dużo osób musi być na release party, żebyśmy byli approved LoCo?
<qermit> oO?
<qermit> beboj: czyżbyś chciała zrobić party w warszawie?
<TheNumb> qermit: w stolicy ale nie tej
<TheNumb> bastet zrobi lepsze :D
<qermit> w Lodzi?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w Poznaniu.
<ftpd> Kiedyś robili release party w Poznaniu.
<ftpd> Zen robił z...
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam ksywy.
<ftpd> Z Costą.
<ftpd> http://costa.info.pl/2008/11/Ubuntu-Release-Party-Pozna-2008-relacja/
<ftpd> Oja. Spal, Adam, Damjanek, Waszi.
<ftpd> Daro!
<ftpd> Kurde, same znajome ryje.
<ftpd> Ojaaaa, Ender nawet.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jakby co, ja się piszę na pomoc w organizowaniu. Zen pewnie też, mogę z nim pogadać.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: :). To miło z Twojej strony...
<bastetmilo> Ale, oczywiście że mialam na myśli Wrocława.
<bastetmilo> Bo qermit głupio zapytał, czy w Warszawie.
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> qermit: Po co bastetmilo miałaby Wam w Warszawie organizować? Przecież macie tam WSZYSTKO i do tego LEPSZE.
<Z0r01> czesc, zawssze jak sie 1 raz zaloguje to mam "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" i mi nie rozszyfrowuje plikow, musze sie wylogowac i zalogowac
<bastetmilo> Z0r01: ile jeszcze razy zadasz to pytanie
<bastetmilo> ?
<Z0r01> jak dostane odp to nie bede miec celu, co w tym dziwnego?
<Z0r01> ze co jakis czas przekleje, bo nowe osoby weszly, bo nikt normalny nie przewija w gore itd
<ftpd> To w tym 'dziwnego', że skoro spytałeś i nikt Ci nie odpowiedział, to znaczy, że nikt nie wie albo nie ma ochoty Ci pomóc. Proste.
<Z0r01> ostatni raz godzine temu ponad napisalem
<ftpd> Pytania zadajemy raz.
<ftpd> I nie podbijamy.
<Z0r01> to nie forum, tylko IRC
<Z0r01> spoko znam zasady po 15 latach na ircu
<ftpd> Nie znasz, jak widać na załączonym obrazku.
<Z0r01> slabia mnie tacy ludzie
<ftpd> Co to znaczy 'slabia mnie'?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to pewnie z jakiegoś ircowego żargonu.
<bastetmilo> wiesz, facet 15 lat już siedzi na ircu.
<Z0r01> bez komentarza, rozumiem zebys nie byl polakiem i zadawal takie pytania :)
<ftpd> Pewnie tak. Znanego tylko tym, co po 15 latach.
<CookieM> Z0r01 może ci się szyfrowana partycja nie montuje, sprawdź, czy PAM działa prawidłowo, możesz poczytać ten art: http://polishlinux.org/howtos/encrypted-home-partition-in-linux/ ; logi z tego kanału są tutaj: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bastetmilo> Z0r01: patrząc na to jak piszesz, to polski nie jest Twoim pierwszym językiem.
<Z0r01> tylko to jest tak, ze ona sie montuje za 2gim razem
<Z0r01> bastetmilo: zgadza sie
<Z0r01> nie mam nawet polskiej klawiatury dlatego
<mateusz_> witam wszystkich
<mateusz_> mozna linka pytan odnosnie archa?
<gjm> A jaki to jest kanał?
<mateusz_> ok, to nie zawracam
<Z0r01> w ogole w pamie nie mam 'mount' slowa
<Z0r01> ale na 99% sie pozmienialo, bo to z 2007 art
<Z0r01> a szyfrowanie domowych jakos pozniej w ubuntu weszlo i jest inaczej pokonfigurowane
<szkodnik> chyba zrobie sobie dzisiaj dzien dziecka i pojde spac wczesnie :)
<ftpd> Ty zawsze chodzisz spać wcześnie.
<szkodnik> umm?
<szkodnik> ftpd, no o polnocy, to jest wczesnie? ;)
<ftpd> Dla mnie tak.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan_: hej, przypomij mi tytuł tej gry o której mówiłeś
<ftpd> BlessJah: 21:30 czołgi?
<Z0r01> ogladaliscie jakies fajne seriale/filmy ostatnio?
<bastetmilo> Z0r01: tak.
<bastetmilo> zobaczymy.
<Z0r01> jaki>
<Z0r01> ?
<bastetmilo> spacje
<Z0r01> ze co?
<bastetmilo> Z0r01: awkward
<Z0r01> komedia... a jaki humor tam jest?
<Z0r01> taki kretynski czy lepiej?
<bastetmilo> Z0r01: taki dla nastolatek.
<lala_> Pomoże ktoś z adobe flash player?
<Z0r01> to raczej fajny nie jest
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, breaking bad, ogladalas?
<szkodnik> warto?
<CookieM> Z0r01 w wolnym czasie sobie przeczytaj: http://www.kailastudio.com.pl/design/htm/article/pisanie.htm
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: zaczęłam, podobno jest fajne, ale jakoś mi nie podeszło.
<szkodnik> no wlasnie to podobno jest fajne to aj juz od kilku osob slyszalam
<szkodnik> i teraz nie wiem, czy mi sie chce :P
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: fabuła jest dosyć ciekawa
<szkodnik> zobacymy
<szkodnik> obejrze za 3 odcinki
<ftpd> lala_: Co masz nie tak z tym flashem?
<ftpd> lala_: Zasada jest taka, że jak masz problem, od razu go opisuj. Nie pytaj, czy 'ktoś pomoże', albo czy 'możesz zapytać', tylko wal z grubej rury ;-)
<ftpd> szkodnik, bastetmilo: Misfits widziałyście?
<bastetmilo> nope
<ftpd> No to marsz.
<ftpd> Jest _mega_. Dawno nie widziałem tak dobrego serialu.
<szkodnik> ja tez nie
<szkodnik> ja ostatnio w ogole alo co widzialam
<lala_> ftpd :D hmm najpierw niby był i działał, ale strona poprosiła o dostęp do kamerki i mikrofony. W momencie wyświetlenia się komunikatu karta się wiesza komunikat nie znika i nie da się wybrać żadnej opcji
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale to jest jakaś fantastyka, ja nie lubie
<ftpd> Plot: grupa skazanych na prace społeczne po 'tajemniczej burzy' dostaje supermoce. I tutaj się kończy podobieństwo do kinematografii o superbohaterach.
<ftpd> Na przykład: Niewidzialny Koleś wcale nie ratuje świata. On woli podglądać laski w szatni.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No, jest 'element fantastyczny', tj. mają niby te 'supermoce'. I tyle.
<szkodnik> no jak pokazuja laski w szatni, to nie moge sobie odpuscic ;)
<ftpd> lala_: Problem występuje tylko na jednej stronie? To flash doinstalowany, czy np. ten wbudowany w chrome? Która wersja flasha (sprawdzasz to wchodząc na stronę about:plugins).
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no własnie. Mnie to jakoś nie kręci.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Spróbuj odcinek-dwa, zaufaj mi.
<ftpd> Najwyżej olejesz.
<bastetmilo> ok
<lisu> ping
<ftpd> Ej. Podobno zmarł Neil Armstrong :(
<TheNumb> Tja.
<TheNumb> To przez to, że poleciał w kosmos!
<lala_> ftpd: na każdej. mam mozille. a na about:plugins nic nie ma o adobe
<lisu> ftpd: podaj źródło.
<ftpd> lala_: 'Mam mozillę', w sensie Firefoksa?
<ftpd> lisu: Sam szukam. Kolega na FB napisał.
<lala_> ftpd tak
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie musi być frajerfox ;p
<ftpd> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/nauka/nie-zyje-neil-armstrong-mial-84-lata,1,5227599,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8qd8837> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<lisu> pewnie jakiś flame
<szkodnik> JUZ SIE CIONGNIE!
<szkodnik> oops
<TheNumb> iceweasel czy inne gufno
<szkodnik> wcisnelo sie
<szkodnik> przepraszam
<ftpd> TheNumb: Po tym, co wiem o Lali, założyłem, że to jednak Fx
<TheNumb> szkodnik: to i tak za mało :<
<Stirlitz> ciongnie...
<TheNumb> ftpd: "Lali" :D
<szkodnik> nom, ciongnie :D
<ftpd> TheNumb: No, tak się odmienia 'Lala'.
<ftpd> lala_: Coś kłamiesz, patrz to: http://cl.ly/image/2g163L2I1k2F
<TheNumb> ftpd: koło szczecina mówią "Szmula"
<TheNumb> Zamiast lala ;d
<TheNumb> A, nie załapałem :<
<lala_> ftpd nie zapominaj kim jestem jak nie ma "adobe" to nie znajde
<lala_>      Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<TheNumb> ftpd: ja też, ja też!
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/3sa6P.png
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie dzisiaj
<ftpd> lala_: A jak jest 'flash', to już nic? Żadne światełko się nie zapala? I przestań się użalać z tym 'kim jestem', to nic nie zmieni :P
<ftpd> TheNumb: czołgi?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, okropne te fonty.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: czołgi?
<ftpd> szkodnik: Czołgi?
<TheNumb> ftpd: które dokładnie?
<szkodnik> ftpd, nope, serial
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Whatever. Firefoksa używam tylko do łączenia się z blade chasis HP, to nie zwracam uwagi.
<ftpd> TheNumb: bzflag, wersja z repo.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: bzFLAG
<TheNumb> Ok, ok ;z
<lisu> na nasa gov nie ma nic
<TheNumb> Myślałem, że może World of Tanks :<
<ftpd> lisu: Nie mam co nie wierzyć onetowi.
<TheNumb> Na wiki też zmienili.
<TheNumb> ftpd: repo ubuntuwe ma 2.0.16?
<ftpd> Tak.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ja jestem cienki jak dupa węża
<ftpd>   Candidate: 2.0.16.20100405ubuntu1
<ftpd> To nic, bastetmilo też.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> ha ha ha :)
<TheNumb> ;d
 * TheNumb hugs bastetmilo
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: będzie dobrze ;P
<ftpd> lala_: A skąd masz tego flasha?
<BlessJah> ja sie podszkolilem, ostatnio ftpd dostal becki
<TheNumb> ftpd: pewnie z chroma
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: będzie.
<TheNumb> szkodnik: masz zainstalowanego chroma?
<ftpd> TheNumb: No kurde, przecież ma Fx, pisała.
<bastetmilo> to co? Za chwilę gramy?
<TheNumb> ftpd: ale z przeglądarki ;x
<szkodnik> lisu, poczekaj, az info sie pojawi na stronach agencji prasowych, albo jakichs sensownych mediow
<lala_> ftpd już nawet nie wiem
<TheNumb> Chrome ma zintegrowanego flasha.
<szkodnik> TheNumb, si, ale po co ci moj chrome?
<ftpd> lala_: A sprawdzaiałaś na innych przeglądarkach? Chrome jest fajniejsze niż Fx...
<ftpd> TheNumb: Mylisz laski.
<TheNumb> tak.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dostałeś bęcki od BJ? Jak to?
<TheNumb> lala_: masz chrome? :P
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: BJ, hahahah :D
<lala_> TheNumb: nie
<TheNumb> lala_: mhm...
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie dostałem. Nie wygrałem 100:0, tylko 20:-20 :P
<lisu> szkodnik: masz rację, nie mniej jednak onet chyba nei pozwolił by sobie na taki dżez.
<ftpd> lala_: Czemu? ;-)
<ftpd> Ja 10 minut potrzebuję, bo się z Wami zagadałem a miałem iść pod prysznic.
<ftpd> I potem Was złoję.
<ftpd> Brb.
<szkodnik> lisu oni zdaje sie matke kartofla usmiercili przedwczesnie swego czasu :D
<lisu> szkodnik:
<lala_> bo już był firefox. chyba najważniejsze żeby nie explorer
<szkodnik> a ichnie horoskopy pisze zawsze ten, kto najbardziej sie spozni do pracy ;)
<lisu> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-19381098
<bastetmilo> Ja jeszcze sprawdze pomidorki i też moge grać
<ftpd> lala_: Bierz chrome i nie marudź.
<lala_> ftpd jeszcze nie zaczęłam
<ftpd> lala_: A w ogóle, flash nie na windowsie to kupa. I powiniem umrzeć. Raczej nic nie poradzisz.
<szkodnik> ftpd mam juz prawie pierwszy odcinek
<ftpd> szkodnik: Warto. Ale weź od razu drugi. Będziesz chciała.
<jacekowski> na androidzie flash dziala calkiem ladnie
<szkodnik> wiem wiem, drugi tez sie ciongnie
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no wiesz...
<ftpd> Żebym ja Cię zaraz nie pociONgnął.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo,  wiem ;)
<szkodnik> spokojnie ;)
<ftpd> lala_: Grasz z nami w bzflag?
<dweller> pocionk
<ftpd> dweller: To samo.
<lala_> ftpd: co to?
<bastetmilo> lala_: taka gra
<ftpd> lala_: Taka gra. Masz w repo. http://bzflag.org. Jesteś czołgiem i zabijasz nas, inne czołgi.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czy Ty nie mialeś się prysznicować?
<ftpd> http://bzflag.org/resources/screenshots/desert_war_01.jpg
<ftpd> to jest fajna mapa, muszę zassać kiedyś.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Palę, nie marudź :*
<ftpd> Idę TERAZ.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ty używasz ubuntu czasem nie? nie masz wrażenia że ubuntowe fonty są ładniejsze niż w osx?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Nie używam desktopowo w ogóle.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Na serwerze tylko mam.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: ja nie widzę różnicy
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, cos ty sie tak tych fontow uczepil dzisiaj?
<Stirlitz> ja sie zawsze czepiam fontów, takie zboczenie mam po ubuntu.
<BlessJah> ftpd: ok, wbijam
<BlessJah> znajde GM, stane na srodku i bede czekal
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> moment, puszczam sobie muzyke i tez gram
<BlessJah> TDM?
<ftpd> Gotów.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, porównaj w  wolnej chwili, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54199194/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202012-08-25%2021%3A49%3A01.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9ps58eg> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<szkodnik> ftpd,  kuzwa, skad ta laska wziela ten akcent?:<
<szkodnik> normalnie musze sie skupiac, zeby ja rozumiec
<ftpd> TheNumb: insomniac.pl serwer, chodź.
<ftpd> szkodnik: No ona jest z 'elementu'.
<szkodnik> szkodnik, ale to brzmi bardziej jak jakis irlandzki element :D
<TheNumb> ftpd: ja chyba jednak sobie odpuszczę
<TheNumb> Nie mogę ogarnąć sterowania w tej grze.
<TheNumb> Przemapowałem sobie strzałki na WSAD a czołk i tak wolniej jeździ niż wtedy kiedy kieruję mychą.
<lisu> na nasa gov ciagle 0 informacji
<ftpd> TheNumb: bo to normalne
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie podoba mi się to.
<CookieM> reuters: http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/08/25/uk-usa-neilarmstrong-idUKBRE87O0B120120825
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cebgg6u> (at uk.reuters.com)
<ftpd> TheNumb: to graj myszka
<ftpd> TheNumb: My gramy klawiatura i jest ok. ja mam wsad, enter na strzal, [ na tracking, tab na skok. Tyle
<plomka> pytanie do wszystkich wiedzących
<plomka> czy to jest normalne, że na Ubuntu bateria w lapku działa zdecydowanie krócej niż pod konrtolą windy?
<m477> pewnie jakis proces muli w tle
<TheNumb> Ubuntu standardowo instaluje laptop-mode-tools?
<TheNumb> Czy jakoś tak to się wabiło.
<TheNumb> plomka: może być jeszcze tak, że masz w laptopie dwie karty graficzne.
<Stirlitz> Niekoniecznie, tylko te mocno wspierane laptopy działaja tylae samo albo dłuzej.
<TheNumb> Integra i dedykowana.
<m477> ja nie mam
<TheNumb> I jedziesz na dedykowanej ;D
<Stirlitz> TheNumb, instaluje.
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: ok.
<m477> Stirlitz: to czemu ja nie mam
<TheNumb> m477: a masz unity?
<m477> zainstalowane tylko
<Stirlitz> Mój dell działa dłużej na ubuntu, choć windows pokazuje 8h to i tak działa 3,5.
<TheNumb> m477: tzn, to normalne ubuntu instalowane z pytki.
<m477> ta
<m477> z usb
<CookieM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76952/very-slow-boot-up-time-and-low-battery-life tu polecają zainstalowanie lubuntu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cmnq72d> (at askubuntu.com)
<TheNumb> Compiz troszkę żre procesora.
<Stirlitz> Wiecej żre takie skype np. Pewnie tez od karty zależy u mnie intel to bez problemów.
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: skype taaak, w szczególności jak prowadzisz wideokonferencję ;p
<TheNumb> Swoją drogą, ciekawe jakiego kodeka używają.
<TheNumb> Do wideło oczywiście.
<TheNumb> Hmm, VP7/8 i H.264
<Stirlitz> u mnie bez niczego zajmuje 2% w sensie tylko uruchomiony.
<Stirlitz> i5, nie pamietam jakie.
<Stirlitz> ale i tak 4 godziny normalnej pracy wytzrymuje na baterii, z unity.
<TheNumb> cat /proc/cpuinfo? :P
<Stirlitz> Nie chce mi sie wyciagać ;)
<Stirlitz> e5520 taki model zdaje się.
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" | xsel --clipboard --input
<TheNumb> spróbuj tak ;d
<Stirlitz> TheNumb, w torbie jest pod stołem :)
<TheNumb> apff
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> Dobrze, że w torbie
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej nie zmarznie
<Stirlitz> http://www.notebookcheck.pl/Recenzja-Dell-Latitude-E5520.60692.0.html
<Stirlitz> taki
<Stirlitz> wolę juz poguglać niz sie schylać.
<Stirlitz> Tyle ze mój ma tylko intela ale matrycę full hd.
<TheNumb> Kto tam szukał informacji o Armstrongu na nasa.gov?
<TheNumb> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/features/people/armstrong_obit.html
<TheNumb> Lol, martwy link.
<Stirlitz> Stary był to i umarł.
<Stirlitz> Ja tez sie coś kiepsko czuję, kopernik, tesla a teraz ja.
<Stirlitz> TheNumb, tyś też makówkarz?
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: jakoś tak wyszło.
<TheNumb> Za to mam buntu na serwerach.
<TheNumb> I... virtualboxie :P
<TheNumb> Trzeba coś psuć, nie? <:
<Stirlitz> Nie tłumacz się, ja wlaśnie stoję "przed kupnem" nowego komputera.
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/pnYAE.jpg
<Stirlitz> Miał byc mały, cichy, energooszczędny.
<Stirlitz> Zgadnij ;)
<TheNumb> raspberry pi?
<TheNumb> <:
<Stirlitz> :>
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: zgadłem? :P
<Stirlitz> Będzie mini chyba, bo konkurencja jakas słabowita.
<Stirlitz> Jedyne co mnie w tym wszystkim przeraża to krótka gawarancja i "całość" w sensie jak dupnie to trza cały nowy :>
<Stirlitz> O, agito mówi że ostatni komputer kupiłem w 2007. Działa całkiem sprawnie.
<qermit> ftpd: nie wiem dlaczego spytałem zdziwiony
<m477> czy ubuntu i kubuntu nie rozni sie niczym poza srodowiskiem?
<Stirlitz> niczym
<Stirlitz> No proszę, root z ovh, możemy skałdac zażalenia?
<root__> PEDAŁY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHUJE  i dziwki jestescie jebance jebani w dupe a nie ubuntowcy p[ierdolenie zajebani kurwy polskie zydowskie hyje chuj wam w pusty kurwa tyj pedaly jebane cioty pierdolone w pizdu hitler was zajebie
<root__> root czy nie root rozjenbie was
<CookieM> kolejny zadowolony użytkownik ubuntu
<Stirlitz> W sumie... nic sie tu nie zmienia.
<kriters> lol
<kriters> Siema :)
<kriters> Mam pytanie
<Stirlitz> ale od zajebanej kurwy żydowskiej dawno mnie nikt nie wyzwał.
<kriters> Jak sie sprawdza porty które ma sie zablokowane.
<kriters> Chodzi mi o to ze z ubuntu nie moge zalogowac sie na konto które jest na 2145
<kriters> A z windy na putty idzie normalnie
<kriters> Jest taka możliwość że jest zablokowany port?
<Stirlitz> kriters, daj adres. Sprawdzimy.
<kriters> Hehehe
<kriters> Wole sam :>
<Stirlitz> to nie żart, jacyś wystraszeni tu przychodzą
<ftpd> A jak się telnetujesz, co masz?
<ftpd> Trying <adres>...
<ftpd> i czekasz?
<ftpd> To wtedy firewall.
<ftpd> Najczęściej.
<Dreadlish> netcatem :<
<ftpd> BlessJah: Daj na całe ovh.net :P
<Dreadlish> nie :<
<Stirlitz> daj daj :>
<Dreadlish> ftpd: kimsufi zostanie.
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> cale .net moznaby, w koncu kanal .pl
<kriters> ftpd: No coś takiego mam właśnie
<kriters> No to firewall
<ftpd> W ogóle +i i +I *!*@*.pl
<ftpd> kriters: iptables -L i szukaj.
 * Dreadlish ma .org :<
<kriters> Ok dzieki za pomoc ;-)
<ftpd> Dreadlish: To się dopisze do +I listy. Mamy tak na ircnecie na #rpg-pl i działa.
<Dreadlish> kriters: radziłbym zacząć od popatrzenia co pisze przy Chain INPUT (policy <tutaj>)
<Dreadlish> a dalej regułki
<BlessJah> argh, prawie sie udalo
<ftpd> BlessJah: To, że nie potrafisz korzystać z opa, którego masz, bawi mnie ciągle tak samo.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Coś Ty narobił :
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Btw. dogadałeś się z typem o maku mini?
 * Dreadlish ma srake mini :<
<BlessJah> ftpd: alias robie do opowania, robienia co mam zrobic i deopowania
<kriters> ftpd: A co za # na ircnecie?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nie dogadałaem się, bo sie jeszcze lekko waham.
<BlessJah> dobra, bedzie bez aliasu, chanserva nie nadaza za mna
<Stirlitz> ftpd, [23:16]   Stirlitz| Jedyne co mnie w tym wszystkim przeraża to krótka gawarancja i "całość" w  sensie jak dupnie to trza cały nowy :>
<kriters> A co do tego ovh to dzieci sie bawią
<kriters> Bo to hack
<ftpd> kriters: No napisałem przecież. Na #rpg-pl
<kriters> Na invaita jest
<Stirlitz> apropos używa ktos kundla?
<ftpd> Ja chcę kupić. Jak się uda, z US, bo 150 pln taniej.
<ftpd> Znajoma jedzie 1. Sept.
<Stirlitz> Mojej pani sie strasznie spodobało, cóż do polski tych tanich nie wysyłają.
<ftpd> Te tanie teraz są z reklamami, lol.
<ftpd> Te za $73.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Jadę do UK 18-20 Sept, mogę Ci przywieźć.
<Stirlitz> Tyle ze reklamy usuwasz, kasujac jeden katalog.
<ftpd> Ale to trzeba jakiś jailbreak, czy po prostu?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> po prostu
<Stirlitz> ftpd, fajnie tyle ze ja musze mieć najpóźniej na 12tego, do tego 6tego jakies nowe maja być
<ftpd> O.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, po prostu.
<Dreadlish> root___: kolega wyjdzie.
<ftpd> W ogóle na ircowanie z roota powinien być ban.
<Dreadlish> quakenet nie wpuszcza takich nawet
<Stirlitz> ojej zbanujcie hosta
<kriters> No raczej ze z roota sie nie ircuje.
<ftpd> Daj mi @, to zbanuję.
<Dreadlish> szantaż?
<ftpd> Nie, chęć pomocy. Potem sobie zdejmę.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> masz 30 sekund :)
<kriters> Właśnie wy tutaj nie uzywacie banów?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: cześć :)
<Dreadlish> kriters: a po co?
<Dreadlish> kriters: zobacz na banliste
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: hej
<BlessJah> po co?
<kriters> Dreadlish: Faktycznie spora
<ftpd> 00:23:54 !--   Irssi: Starting query in freenode with root___
<ftpd> 00:23:54 |      root___  | jestes chuj
<ftpd> 00:24:01 |         ftpd  | Ok.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Już wiecie, kto jestem. Przejrzał mnie.
<bastetmilo> ale masz za to klase :)
<BlessJah> ftpd: w koncu nosisz na sobie celownik
<kriters> Hehehe
<ftpd> Jak mercedes. Mercedes będz.
<ftpd> Idę pranie wyjmę.
<kriters> pranie o tej godzinie nieźle
<BlessJah> tez sie zdziwilem jak o 23 uslyszalem pralke u sasiadow
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: może mieszkacie koło sieboe oO?
<bastetmilo> raczej nie :)
<Dreadlish> nocna taryfa
<Dreadlish> itp.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to raczej nie, przez chwile myslalem ze moze jacys studenci sie wprowadzili ale tez nie
<kriters> O miałem pytać ten ChanServ to jest jakiś bot tutaj na freenode?
<kriters> Czy jak to działa.
<Dreadlish> kriters: wiesz, serwisy
<Dreadlish> Chanserv, nickserv
<Dreadlish> memoserv
<Stirlitz> a wracając do tematu ktoś to miał w rekach? znaczy tego kundla?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Ja, bawiłem się. Fajna sprawa.
<ftpd> kriters: Co jest dziwnego w praniu o tej porze?
<Dreadlish> kriters: taryfa nocna!
<ftpd> Jaka taryfa nocna?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ale w sensie "trzymania" duzo czytamy, łatwo sie przestawić, i czy to w ogóle możliwe?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Ja sobie poczytałem kiedyś z ~godzinę, zero problemu.
<ftpd> Dlużej się nie bawiłem.
<kriters> ftpd: No u mnie sasiedzi marudzą
<kriters> Dlatego jestem zdziwiony
<kriters> Chyba ze w domku mieszkasz sam bez sasiadów
<ftpd> Oj, bardzo nie. Mieszkam na http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osiedle_Wichrowe_Wzg%C3%B3rze_(Pozna%C5%84), same wysokie bloki.
<ftpd> No, jest kilka małych, ale więcej dużych.
<ftpd> Na 2. fotce jest mój blok, ten pierwszy od prawej.
<Stirlitz> jej od kate bush :)
<ftpd> Co od kate bush?
<kriters> No to masz wporządku lokatorów w bloku
<kriters> I tyle
<bastetmilo> Od Emily Bronte
<ftpd> Nie wiem, nie znam ich. Mam ich gdzieś.
<bastetmilo> a nie Kate Bush...
<ftpd> A, osiedle. Kiedyś się nazywało kraju Rad.
<ftpd> kriters: I dobrą pralkę, praktycznie nie słychać oprócz ostatniego wirowania.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, "wuthering heights"
<kriters> To ja wiem akurat.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No, już załapałem. I tak, Bronte.
<ftpd> bastetmilo++
<bastetmilo> :)
<kriters> Pora spać.
<kriters> Miłego
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<qermit> o/
<ftpd> O tej porze? Lol.
<ftpd> szkodnik: I jak Misfits?
<Stirlitz> Benek przyjechał, też idę.
<ftpd> Benek?
<ftpd> Gruby Benek?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> ;-)
<szkodnik> ftpd, spoko ;)
<ftpd> No ba, mówiłem.
<m477> srodek dnia przeciez
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<BlessJah> ooo...
<BlessJah> szkodnik: dobrej :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-26
<Matan> bry
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<d3us> czesc
<d3us> z pracy ?
<d3us> a nie dzis niedziela :D
<d3us> bastetmilo znasz sie na seo ?
<bastetmilo> d3us: znam się troche na seo. Ale nie pomagam tym, co stawiają spacje przed znakami zapytania.
<bastetmilo> Ogarnij się chłopie.
<d3us> pamietam o tym i jest mi glupio ale ja ten nawyk robie od lat i ciezko mi jak pisze cos szybko to z automatu tak daje
<bastetmilo> "mam ten nawyk" a nie "nawyk robie"
<d3us> jak bede kopiowal tresc ze strony na subdomenie na strone z glowna domena to google ukarze mnie za dublowanie tresci ?
<d3us> bo na subdomenie ma byc blog
<bastetmilo> skoro ma być blog, to po co kopiujesz treść z głownej domeny?
<d3us> chcialem osobne strony postawic
<bastetmilo> Ale te osobne strony będą istniały na głownej domenie?
<d3us> jedna na glownej droga na sub
<d3us> nie wiem czy google to nawet rozroznia
<bastetmilo> Po co Ci dwie identyczne strony?
<d3us> portfolio i blog osobno :) w sumie dwa blogi bo kolega tez bedzie pisal
<bastetmilo> Bo dublowanie treści google wykrywa i z tego co pamiętam nie lubi tego.
<d3us> nawet sa kary za to
<bastetmilo> d3us: no to masz portfolio i masz bloga - nadal się pytam, co chcesz dublować?
<bastetmilo> to nie są identyczne rzeczy
<d3us> ale nie rozumiem
<d3us> proponujesz na jednej tronie portfolio i bloga zalozyc ?
<bastetmilo> Ja cibie nie rozumiem. Co chcesz dublować, jak blog i portfolio to są dwie osobne rzeczy?
<bastetmilo> ciebie*
<bastetmilo> Poza tym jeśli chcesz sobie "poprawiać" seo blogiem, to lepiej go załozyć w katalogu np. /blog/ a nie na subdomenie.
<d3us> myslalem zeby np na portfolio dac linki z kawalkiem tekstu do notek na blogu i nie wiem czy to bedzie dublowac
<d3us> lepiej katalog niz np nazwabloga.domena.pl?
<bastetmilo> d3us: postaw bloga w podkatalogu nie będziesz miał problemów, wątpliwości.
<bastetmilo> d3us: no tak
<d3us> ok
<d3us> dzieki
<d3us> a jak zrobie katalog z blogiem to lepiej jako czesc portfolio czy oddzielna strona?
<bastetmilo> d3us: jak chcesz
<d3us> ok
<d3us> mam dobra ksiazke o seo przynajmniej robi wrazenie dobrej bo calej nie przeczytalem jeszcze
<DaZ> jakom??
<d3us> wojownik seo
<Stirlitz> ftpd, tych tanich kundli w UK chyba też się nie da kupić.
<Stirlitz> Najtańszy z tego co widzę 89Ł, to już się średnio opłaca.
<yu6> jak ktos sie nudzi niech rozwiaze kilka zagadek
<yu6> dla geekow
<yu6> http://zaraz.herokuapp.com/
<Voldenet> jakich znowu geeków
<Voldenet> to z geekostwem nie ma nic wspólnego
<ftpd> O ja, jaki kod.
<kriters> Siemka
<Voldenet> dobija mnie jak nie-geeki nazywają coś nie-geekowskiego geekowskim
<yu6> dlaczego nie ma nic wspolnego?
<yu6> jest nawet program w C
<yu6> Voldenet, nie odpowiedziales
<yu6> jakaz to jest twoja definicja gekostwa skoro to nie podpada pod Twoja
<Voldenet> gdzie masz program w C?
<Voldenet> ja nie byłem w stanie przejść nawet pierwszej strony
<yu6> jedna z zagadek
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak to się obsługuje
<yu6> ;P
<yu6> nie jestes geekiem
<Voldenet> ale zaleta jest taka
<Voldenet> że zagadki działają nawet w lynksie
<yu6> ale tnij.com to juz widziales taki serwis. dziala tak samo
<yu6> tak byly pisane
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, nie wiem co to jest literka ĝ
<Voldenet> i nie wiem co esperanto ma wspólnego z geekiem
<Voldenet> myślę, że nic
<yu6> zreszta nie ma logowania mozesz grac na komorce, po to wlasnie taki ascetyczny wyglad
<yu6> no coz zero szacunku dla wiedzy
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
 * yu6 sie smieje bo wie co napisal
<Voldenet> toteż
<Voldenet> 0 geekostwa
<Voldenet> chyba, że mi udowodnisz jak esperanto jest geekowsike
<yu6> dokaldnie 0
<yu6> nawet nie wiesz jak ciekawie piszesz w kontekscie tej gry
<yu6> he he
<yu6> pozdrawiam
<Voldenet> ...i uciekł :D
<ftpd> Też nie wiem, co z tym esperanto.
<qermit> herkoku
<BlessJah> Voldenet: rozwiazanie pierwszej zagadki to zero, potem jest chyba jedynka DWA tres czterech piatka, znudzilo mi sie kolo 7 zagadki, na wykopie gosc pisal ze znudzilo mu sie na 12
<Voldenet> ...ale co ma wspólnego ĝ z zerem?!
<Voldenet> co to znaczy, normalna gradientu?
<Voldenet> tak po geekowskiemu?
<Voldenet> tzn. kierunek gradientu
<asayafa> Żeby nie było, google nie znajduja i nie pomagają - "Zamontowanie położenia nie jest możliwe"  "Uzyskanie listy udziałów z serwera się nie powiodło". A Do mnie jak chce się połączyć to jest napisane że odrzuca połączenie - Firewall wyłączony, jesteśmy w sieci lokalnej. Samba zainstalowana, a zasób jest udostępniony.
<Voldenet> asayafa: co próbujesz zrobić?
<Voldenet> jak zamontować zasób z serwera windowsowego, to czy działa on na innym windowsie w tej sieci?
<asayafa> Voldenet: Połaczyć się po LANie do mojego Linuksowego PC-ta, z Windy.
<Voldenet> wklej swoje smb.conf
<Voldenet> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<asayafa> Okej moment
<asayafa> Proszę, http://wklej.to/AeUhP. A wiesz pan  może dlaczego z pod Ubuntu nie mogę definitywnie przeglądać sieci lokalnej z Ubuintu?.
<asayafa> Voldenet: i co pan myśli o tej konfiguracji?
<asayafa> Moje IP to (chce z niego zrobić dysk sieciowy) 192.168.1.201 ( ubuntu ) , a 2gi to 192.168.1.199 ( W7) reszta wszystko powyżej 199-210 i .5-.50 :P
<Voldenet> asayafa: możliwe, że kompy nie są w tej samej domenie
<Voldenet> Windows 7 ma kilka problemów z sambą
<asayafa> Domenie??, tzn grupie domowej?
<asayafa> ALe konfiguracja jest ok?
<Voldenet> raczej tak
<Voldenet> sam pisałeś?
<asayafa> Tak , sam
<Voldenet> za mocno rozbudowana jest imo
<asayafa> tzn wg. defaultowego configa
<asayafa> i modyfikował co było po =
<asayafa> A wie pan dlaczego nie mogę przeglądać w otocvzeniu Sieciowym  innych komputerów jak klikam "Sieć Windows"?
<Voldenet> nie musisz pisać `pan` do mnie :>
<asayafa> w położeniu "network:///"
<Voldenet> to miłe, ale na ircu zwracaj się per `ty` :>
<Voldenet> asayafa: prawdopodobnie wina tego, że nie jesteś w tej samej grupie domowej
<Voldenet> asayafa: sudo apt-get install swat xinetd
<Voldenet> a zresztą, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Voldenet> polecam, bardzo elegancko graficznie da się zmieniać ustawienia samby i wiele to ułatwia
<asayafa> używam gadmin-samba
<asayafa> tak samo gadmin-proftpd
<asayafa> Ino gadminowych apache jeszcze nie wymyślono :) ale daje rady
<Voldenet> Hm, ładnie wygląda. :)
<Voldenet> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<Voldenet> działa, nie?
<asayafa> yyy działa ;D
<asayafa> widze już wszystkie 19 komputerów w sieci :P
<asayafa> a one widzą mnie
<Voldenet> no i elegancko
<Voldenet> :D
<asayafa> potem sprawdzę czy mogą się logować do mnie
<asayafa> 10TB  widoczne w sieci lokalnej :)
<Voldenet> sporo masz tam tego miejsca
<Voldenet> jaki raid?
<Voldenet> hardware'owy?
<asayafa> sie uzbierało :D
<asayafa> aa nie wiem , to nie ma być na raid... ,ten dysk sieciowy ma mieć inna funkcję
<Voldenet> a, bo te 10T to jak razem się kompy zmiesza :{
<Voldenet> polecam raid w sieci, fajna rzecz
<asayafa> Voldenet: ten komp z 10TB dyskiem, to ma być takie hm... Datacenter/dysk sieciowy... :) ale fakt... o jakimś raidzie/backupie można pomyśleć
<asayafa> tfu dyskami o łącznej pojemności
<beboj> mial ktos przypadek ze po podlaczeniu myszki usb przestal dzialac touchpad?
<asayafa> "net usershare" zwrócił błąd 255: Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted" net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Pipe broken.
<asayafa> Voldenet: mam problem, widze wszystkie kompy z sieci ale nie moge się do żadnego zalogować - podaje poprawne dane i hasło,i wywala.. a z tabletu normalnie loguje sie do każdego
<Voldenet> asayafa: tablet nie jest na win7, nie?
<DaZ> beboj: może jakieś śmieszne oszczedzanie energii masz
<asayafa> tyy... nie to andek
<asayafa> Chyba zwirtuzuuje sobie ***** ma VM :)
<asayafa> a jest jakiś odpowiednik samby, by Wingrows 7 nie miał problemów z nim
<asayafa> nią
<BlessJah> ftp?
<asayafa> bo na Windows XP bez problemu z Ubu sie loguje a WIn XP  znajduje moje Ubui
<asayafa> ftp za wolne transfery, Filezilla CuteFTp wywala że nie można pobrać katalogów, tylko jakies dziwne wynalazki
<BlessJah> cos zle skonfigurowane musi byc
<asayafa> hmm momencik
<Voldenet> asayafa: windows 7 nie ma problemów z sambą
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba pozmieniać kilka rzeczy
<asayafa> Voldenet: jakie to ?
<Voldenet> nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale zaraz poszukam
<Voldenet> http://wasil.org/samba-i-windows-7
<asayafa> Voldenet: mam takie ustawienia , ale Ubuntu zaś znikło z sieci - nie znajduje go :(
<asayafa> a jak dam na chama \\192.168.1.201 to wyskakuje że host odrzuca połączenie... ciekawe
<Voldenet> pewnie samba padła
<Voldenet> albo coś
<asayafa> a proftp wywala że nie można odczytać katalogu... jakoś tak
<asayafa> kurde...
<asayafa> a DNSy mają znaczenia?
<asayafa> bo Win 7 ma domyślne od ISP ,a na Ubu 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4
<Voldenet> Nie
<asayafa> samba : Activated więc chyba działa
<Voldenet> za te nazwy odpowiada nmbd, nie dns
<asayafa> Voldenet: mam tak : Windows XP łaczy sie do 7 ale nie do ubu, 7 łączy sie do XP ( ale po dodaniu hasła), Ubuntu łaczy sie do XP , ale nie do 7,
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> brzmi skomplikowanie
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie wygląda to tak, że z ubuntu nic się nie łączy, tak?
<Voldenet> asayafa: a może coś masz w /var/log/samba/
<Voldenet> ls -lt /var/log/samba/ | head
<Voldenet> i przeczytaj te najnowsze pliki
<Voldenet> less nazwa
<asayafa> najnowsze to  log.winbindd-idmap i samba.loh
<asayafa> log
<asayafa> samba.log : http://wklej.to/1wmxA
<asayafa> a  log.winbindd-idmap zawiera to samo co samba.log
<asayafa> prawie
<asayafa> czy na lanie jest możliwe że leci 2mb/s ( realnie?) tak wolno? powinno chyba szybciej co nie ?
<mati75> kablem?
<asayafa> mati75: Wifi
<mati75> asayafa: max. 24 masz po wifi
<asayafa> strasznie wolno lefi
<mati75> jakieś 2,4 MB/s
<asayafa> ahaaa
<asayafa> tyle właśnie mam
<mati75> to masz max
<asayafa> 2,4MB/s 2,1-2,6MB/s skacze
<mati75> więcej tylko po kablu
<mati75> lub wifi n
<asayafa> 2,8
<asayafa> w zasadzie mam Wifi N ;p
<asayafa> 150mb/s
<asayafa> aa wiem przkonfiguruje owoutera by działał tylko na N
<asayafa> Max Tx Rate:	150Mbps
<asayafa> dam 11n only i będzie do 150mbps ;D
<asayafa> adapter działa na N... ale nie wiem czy 2gi Laptop :D
<Voldenet> asayafa: prawdopodobnie jakiś bug samby
<asayafa> Pocieszyłeś mnie ;)
<Voldenet> #4 smbd(copy_serverinfo+0x2c)
<Voldenet> spróbuj upgrade, może to naprawili już
<Voldenet> a nie
<Voldenet> nie ma nic
<Voldenet> bo samba się wysypała wcześniej, ale działa
<m477> mornin
<BlessJah> m477: ale laga masz
<asayafa> Nie no masakra, nie ogarniam tego. Ubuntu łączy się LANem do Windows XP/9x nawet z Mac OS X niema problemów, tylko nie chce się łączyć z Win 7... ciekawe
<asayafa> nie ma*
<asayafa> a to przy ftp : http://wklej.to/lKjIC, samba troche sie rozwiązała :)
<m477> BlessJah: nie mam
<kriters> Robił z was ktoś kiedyś cgiirc?
<BlessJah_> well, no autojoin then
<szkodnik> ftpd, kuzwa i po co mi mowiles o misfots? przez ciebeie nic dzis nie robie, tylko ogladam!
<ftpd> szkodnik: !
<ftpd> szkodnik: Bo to jest fajne!
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> ftpd: sprowadziłeś szkodnik na zdradliwą ścieżkę uzależnienia od serialu :>
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, na szczescie krotki jest
<szkodnik> jestem wpolowie drugiego sezonu, a sa tylko 3
<ftpd> szkodnik: Już im się moce pomieszały? ;-)
<szkodnik> nope
<szkodnik> na razie jestem na etapie nowego brata
<ftpd> Ok.
<szkodnik> tj drugiego odcina z nowym bratem, nie na tym z tat w bagazniku
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a 4 sezon się nie zacznie we wrzesniu/pazdzierniku?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, osatnio sie tak uzaleznilam od nurse jackie
<szkodnik> pamietam, ze objrzalam wszystkie oicnki, jakie byly jednym ciagiem
<bastetmilo> nom, też oglądam, tylko że odkąd zaczeli emitować
<bastetmilo> więc na bieżąco jestem :)
<ftpd> szkodnik: Chcesz chore zdanie do przetłumaczenia?
<szkodnik> nie chce
<szkodnik> tzn zalezy ile zaplacisz
<ftpd> Szkoda, bo nie umiem sobie z nim poradzić.
<szkodnik> no to daj
<ftpd> That this is the period concerned seems probable in view of the fact that it is during this segment of time that the events occureed which the speaker must relate"
<ftpd> Pisownia oryginalna (bez przecinków).
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nic póki co nie wiadomo o sezonie czwartym.
<szkodnik> ftpd, kuzwa kogos pokopalo?
<ftpd> szkodnik: No nie?
<ftpd> To, że w danym okresie wydaje się to prawdopodobne, ze względu na fakt, że jest to ten segment czasu, w którym wystąpiły te zdarzenia, do których musi odnieść się mówca.
<ftpd> Tak zrobiłem.
<ftpd> (To się łączy z poprzednim zdaniem, gdzie było "w poprzednim rozdzialne napisałem, że cośtam, bo to cośtam <kropka> To..."
<ftpd> A oderwane nieco ssie.)
<szkodnik> biorac pod uwage fakt, idz dzieje sie to w okresie, kiedy mialy miejsce owe wydarzenie, wydaje sie prawdopodobne, ze to wlasnie o ten okres chodzi
<szkodnik> ftpd, to zdajnie nie am sensu
<ftpd> NO.
<szkodnik> biorac pod uwage fakt, idz dzieje sie to w okresie, kiedy mialy miejsce owe wydarzenie, wydaje sie prawdopodobne, ze chodzi wlasnie o okres, do ktorego odnosi sie mowiacy
<szkodnik> o tak blizej oryginaluy
<szkodnik> ale nadal logicznie nie ma to sensu
<szkodnik> wydaje sie, ze autor chce sie kreowac na inteligentniejszego, niz jest ;)
<szkodnik> moj manager tez probuej rto robic, ale niestety zna angielski za slabo i czasami wychodza mu takie potworki, ze szkodagadac:D
<ftpd> O, a zagwozdka. Zdanie rozumiem, ale tłumaczenie trochę psuje. "Whether the word 'ban' refers to a financial institution or the side of a river"
<ftpd> Tu chyba powinna być gwiazdka i dopisek "przypis tłumacza" :P
<ftpd> 'bank', oczywiście.
<DaZ> i na co wam ten angielski >:
<szkodnik> bank ;)
<szkodnik> nei ban
<szkodnik> o kurfe
<szkodnik> nie doczytalam do konca
<ftpd> No
<ftpd> To zdanie jest oczywiste. Ale... w angielskim.
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, dlatego tlumaczenie to ciezki kawalek chleba :P
<ftpd> szkodnik: Ja tłumaczę tylko kawałek. Ale tekst ogólnie jest o chronologii i/lub jej braku w dziele literackim, na podstawie jakiejś (chyba) sztuki o Sierżancie Massuro (nie wiem, co to - nie mogę wygooglać).
<ftpd> Skończyłem swoją cześć.
<ftpd> Uff.
<szkodnik> mhm
<beboj> witam mam wbudowany modem 3g Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card i za cholere nie chce to dzialac
<beboj> jakies wskazowki?
<mati75> lsusb
<mati75> zobacz czy wykrywa
<szkodnik> kurde serial sie popsul :<
<szkodnik> jakies love story sie z tego zrobilo
<szkodnik> ble
<beboj> nie widzi
<szkodnik> ftpd, mogles sotrzec, sie z tego sieczka zrobi
 * julek kupil dzisiaj dobre plyty
<ftpd> szkodnik: Jaka sieczka? Powiedz mi na szeptach, ktory epizod, zeby bastetmilo nie spoilowac.
<BlessJah> julek: czarne?
<beboj> to samo lspci
<beboj> ;/
<szkodnik> no love-story sieczka
<bastetmilo> dobre love story nie jest złe
 * BlessJah jest w piekle zależności
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie nie. Tam się fajnie porobi.
<ftpd> szkodnik: Odcinek o Hitlerze widziałaś?
<szkodnik> nie, jeszcze nie
<ftpd> Ten i o ciąży to moje ulubione.
<szkodnik> nie psuj mi, co?
<ftpd> Jasne. Nic nie mówię.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, BlessJah: o której gramy?
<BlessJah> teraz albo nigdy
<BlessJah> szkodnika zarekrutuj
<BlessJah> szkodnik: grasz w czołgi?
<szkodnik> nie
<BlessJah> znowu dostaję kosza :(
<szkodnik> jeszcze nie nie przyzwyczailes?
<BlessJah> jesteś okrutna
<BlessJah> ftpd: to jak?
<ftpd> BlessJah: no granie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mam pracę, nie mogę teraz.
<BlessJah> jest niedziela wieczor
<BlessJah> zdawalo mi sie ze rzucilas freelancing
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: dorabiam sobie do wypłaty.
<ftpd> BlessJah: mozemy 1:1
<BlessJah> to nie bedzie takie zabawne
<ftpd> bedzie. Bedziesz mogl sie podniecac, ze mi 'spusciles becki'
<BlessJah> no to dajesz
<jacekowski> szkodnik: ping
<julek> BlessJah: a no czarne
<julek> nie mam jeszcze zadnego kolorowego:)
<szkodnik> jacekowski, wat?
<ftpd> BlessJah: no co jest?
<BlessJah> ftpd: no nie dadzą pograć, GM masz w na połudnu, kawałek od ściany, obok stealtha, narrowa i indentify
<ftpd> Po co mam sam grać?
<ftpd> A takie jeżdzenie 'gdzie jest GM', jest słabe :P
<BlessJah> ech, nie umiesz sie bawic
<BlessJah> co mam robic jak sam jestem? zabijac sie rykoszetami?
<ftpd> Czekac. Mowilem, ze wywiesze pranie i wracam, nie bylo mnie max 5 minut.
<jacekowski> szkodnik: ty pracujesz w banku czy w firmie od kart?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, ja pracuje w firmie, ktora zajmuej sie opracjami bankowymi
<szkodnik> a moj dial zajmuje sie obsluga operacji kartowych od strony banku wydajacego karty
<jacekowski> czyli nie jestes mi powiedziec dlaczego mi karte moja odrzucilo
<jacekowski> bo testuje google wallet, i tam mozna sobie dodac teraz swoje karty
<szkodnik> skad ci odrzucilo?
<jacekowski> ale tylko usa jak na razie
<jacekowski> ale jak sprobowalem uzyc tego z moja karta to nie zadzialalo
<szkodnik> sorry, nie am wdomu dostepu do vrolla, ani mastercoma :D
<jacekowski> ale dodalem karte moja z adresem z usa i potem zmienilem przez www
<jacekowski> no nie dzisiaj
<jacekowski> ale jakos pozniej
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie
<jacekowski> jestes w stanie powiedziec?
<szkodnik> nie robie takich rzecy
<szkodnik> za to moge sptracic prace
<jacekowski> ahm
<szkodnik> nie wolno mi sprawdzac w systemach kart, ktorych nie procesuje
<jacekowski> a jakbys dostala upowaznienie ode mnie na pismie?
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<szkodnik> nie sadze, zeby ktos to sprawdzal, ale gdyby ktos sprawdzil, moglabym miec problemy
<ftpd> jacekowski: No ale czego nie zrozumiałeś w "tylko z usa"?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> jacekowski, poaz tym hmm
<szkodnik> jesli oni tam chca tylko karty z usa, to nie bez powodu
<szkodnik> usa nie ma liability shift
<szkodnik> i najprawdopodobniej jesli masz karte, ktora to obsluguje, to jej system nie przyjmie
<jacekowski> ftpd: no liczylem na to ze sie uda ten problem ominac
<szkodnik> jacekowski, poa tym adres wlasciciela nie ma tu nic do rzecy
<szkodnik> kady bank ma swoj kod wydawcy kart
<szkodnik> kazdy bank jhestprzypisany do konkretnego panstwa
<ftpd> Nie. A gdzie chcesz płacić z google wallet? W sklepach polskich raczej nie pozwolą Ci zbliżyć telefonu do czytnika 'bo to karta'.
<jacekowski> ale ja nie w pl
<szkodnik> twoja karta jest przypisana do banku z innego pasntwa, niz usa
<szkodnik> wiec jej nie przyjmie
<jacekowski> uzylem tego z prepaidowa vanilla visa
<jacekowski> i zadzialalo
<jacekowski> ale skomplikowane to bylo zeby to zrobic
<ftpd> Mhm.
<szkodnik> mozesz zmieniac adres do woli, systemy kartowe nie znaja nawet twojego adresu, nie intersuje on ich :P
<szkodnik> za to wiedza, jakie majtki kupujesz i jaka pijesz kawe :D
<jacekowski> dlatego place gotowka
<szkodnik> jasssne :P
<jacekowski> serio
<szkodnik> jacekowski, twoj adrs nie jest wprowadzony do baz danych systemu kartowego
<BlessJah> szkodnik: w terminalach nie wpisuja tylko kwoty?
<szkodnik> te dane przechowuje tylko twoj bank
<jacekowski> szkodnik: ale system kartowy by wiedzial czemu declined
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wpisuja, ale ja w kazdej chli moge wystawic zadanie kopii paragonu
<szkodnik> na dowlona operacje
<szkodnik> na dowolnej karcie
<BlessJah> visa czy bank maja prawo zazadac kopii paragonu?
<jacekowski> tak
<szkodnik> bank posiadaca karty
<szkodnik> powiem wiecej, jeslk bank korzysta z orednika autoryzacji, to on takze
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> dlatego karte uzywam glownie do zakupow przez internet i wyciagania gotowki
<szkodnik> jacekowski, wierz mi, nikogo nie interesuje co kupujesz :D
<szkodnik> nikt tego przeciez nie sprawdza
<BlessJah> szkodnik: od dzisiaj zakupy zaczynam paczka zapałek + 50 zeta z cashback :]
<szkodnik> my to robimy tylko kiedy jest podejrenie fraudu
<jacekowski> ale potem mi beda spersonalizowane reklamy wyslac
<szkodnik> jacekowski, jesli bea, to masz ujowy bank
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jesli jest tak jak szkodnik mowi, to to papierkologia jest, bo krystynka musi wyciagnac paragony i porownac godziny
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie :D
<jacekowski> czytalem ostatnio ze mc albo visa oglosili ze nie maja problemu ze sprzedawaniem "moich" danych komu chca
<szkodnik> wiekszosc sklepow ma systemy informatyczne
<szkodnik> i kopie sie generuja automatycznie
<szkodnik> tylko kopie z podpisem trzeba rzymac w pudeleczku ;)
<szkodnik> jacekowski, to pewnie visa...
<BlessJah> czyli paczka zapałek i cashback
<szkodnik> mam wrazenie, ze w mc pracua normalniejsi ludzie, niz w visie
<BlessJah> chyba że cashback można bez zakupów
<szkodnik> BlessJah, panikujesz niepotrzebnie :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: on ma paranoje.
<szkodnik> powaznie, nikogo nie itneresuje co kupujesz, a twoj bank nie bedzie prosic io kopi twoich operacji bez potrzeby, to prosb o kopie kosztuje :P
<szkodnik> i wystawia sie to wylacznie w przypadku podejrenia fraudu i tylko dla operacji gdzie byl zczytany pasek magnetyczny
<BlessJah> szkodnik: to taki zart ma byc
<BlessJah> z nutą sarkazmu
<szkodnik> a naprwde ogromna wiekszosc termnali w polsce to nowoczesne maszyny, ktore obsluguja EMV
<jacekowski> a skad wiesz czy przestepca odczytal pasek?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, bo system zachowuje informacje w jaki sposob zostaly zczytane dane z karty
<szkodnik> poza tym dlaczego od rau przestepca?
<jacekowski> no ale moze przestepca odczytal pasek
<szkodnik> ach, skopiowal
<jacekowski> jakas zla kelnerka albo cos
<szkodnik> no wlansie dlatego prosimy niekiedy o kopie z podpisem
<jacekowski> a transakcja sama poszla czipem
<BlessJah> musisz po prostu wieksze napiwki dawac, nie bedziesz mial takich problemow
<blondinio> o ...
<blondinio> witam
<szkodnik> jacekowski, umm od tego sa boty wychwytujace podejrzane operacje
<szkodnik> i wtedy banki dzwonia do klientow i pytaja
<jacekowski> nigdy nie zadzialaly
<jacekowski> zawsze mi karte blokowaly jak bylem za granica
<szkodnik> bo masz ujowy bank, juz ci mowilam :P
<szkodnik> tj bank, ktory ma ujowe boty :D
<jacekowski> a jak jeden raz mi zajebali pieniadze na prawde
<jacekowski> to nic nie zrobili
<szkodnik> ide na fajke
<jacekowski> to niezdrowe
<blondinio> na fajke to zdrowe co innego palić
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: zasada o nie przeklinaniu obowiązuje wszystkich.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: gdzie kiedy?
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> dobra
<jacekowski> widze
<bastetmilo> wiesz, że musisz teraz wyjść
<jacekowski> nie wyjde po dobroci
<bastetmilo> wolisz, żebym Cię wyrzuciła?
<bastetmilo> przecież to bezsensu.
<jacekowski> nie bede ci roboty ulatwial
<BlessJah> kara powinna być pewna i natychmiastowa, inaczej traci sens
<BlessJah> a jednak
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: brzydka jestes
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a mógł sam wyjść.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak wiem.
<blondinio> mogli byście trochę bardziej na temat nawijać ?
<blondinio> :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: spełniłoby to swoją rolę?
<BlessJah> blondinio: jaki jest temat?
<blondinio> ubuntu
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wyjde jak ty wyjdziesz
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: psst, to chyba zaproszenie jest
<jacekowski> nie lubie tak samemu
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Banuj od razu.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Albo daj mi ;-)
<root__> witam
<blondinio> root__, witaj
<root__> a teraz wypierdalac
<ftpd> He he.
<blondinio> szkoda ze nie ma takiego distro o takiej nazwie
<blondinio> jak wygram w lotto to zasponsoruje  jego powstanie
<ftpd> Jakiej?
<jacekowski> jakiej?
<blondinio> jodła
<blondinio> :D
<blondinio> ok ide sobie zrobić herbatę z wody po pierogach zw
<ftpd> Ech, chyba następny średnio mądry :(
<ftpd> 22:20:59 |   blondinio   | mogli byście trochę bardziej na temat nawijać ?
<ftpd> I do tego nie umie pisać po naszemu.
<BlessJah> dwie spacje w te czy wewte
<ftpd> blondinio: Spodziewasz się, że na #ubuntu-pl nie mamy co robić, tylko 'nawijać' non stop o Ubuntu? Po co? My umiemy, nam działa.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No właśnie nie. Po to są zasady pisowni, żeby ich przestrzegać.
<ftpd> Lol, film 3.3 GB chciał mi się 13 minut ssać.
<BlessJah> ftpd: zacytuję poradnię pwn
<ftpd> Nie ze mną takie numery, przepiąłem kabel na krótko i jest minuta ;-)
<BlessJah> Samo wyrażenie jest oczywiście potoczne i, jak widać, bywa zapisywane dwojako: pedantycznie albo z uproszczeniami charakterystycznymi dla mowy potocznej.
<ftpd> BlessJah: A o czym teraz mówisz?
<BlessJah> zaciekawilem się na ile gwałcę język polski pisząc 'wte i wewte'
<ftpd> Aha. Powinieneś napisać "w tę i wewtę". A ja pisałem o spacji przed '?'. Tego NIC nie tłumaczy.
<BlessJah> tego nic nie tłumaczy, ale tlumaczy niektóre inne błędy
<ftpd> Nic nie tłumaczy błędów.
<BlessJah> uproszczenia charakterystyczne dla mowy potocznej
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nigdzie nie będę z Tobą wychodzić.
<dweller> heh
<mateusz> Cześć
<qermit> gjm: co z tym piwem?
<mati75> wypił
<ftpd> Ech, widzę qermit po każdym kanale kolegów szuka :P
<mati75> ftpd: poruchać chce
<dweller> kolegów?
<BlessJah> coby życie miało smaczek
<bastetmilo> raz kaweczka, raz koniaczek
<mati75> bastetmilo: nie
<mati75> raz dziewczynka raz chłopaczek
<bastetmilo> mati75: no co Ty? Serio?
<ftpd> Serio nie serio, ale powinien dostać kicka :P
<dweller> kij w 4 litery
<mati75> bastetmilo: gdzie tam
<blondinio> -_- ale macie humorki -
<mateusz> mam problem z instalacją ubuntu (wersja desktop), błąd otrzymuję na samym początku instalacji (błąd oraz fragment z sysloga wrzuciłem na pastebin http://pastebin.com/jHGM2L0h), posiadam dwa dyski na których skonfigurowany jest RAID z poziomu bios, dyski widoczne są np. jako /dev/mapper/pdc_bbjbefcfc http://i.imgur.com/y7XBu.jpg
<bastetmilo> Nie jestem jedynym opem na kanale w tej chwili, ale ja wspomniałam wcześniej mam pracęm, więc może inny nadgorliwy wykaże się dziś inicjatywą?
<mateusz> czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł, jak wybrnąć z tego problemu? Chodzi o jakieś brakujące sterowniki ?
<blondinio> mateusz, xubuntu zainstaluj :F
<blondinio> hehehe
<mateusz> myślisz że z xubuntu nie będzie takiego problemu? :)
<blondinio> mateusz nie wiem zwyczajnie nim coś zainstaluje to testuje wiele wersji
<mateusz> właśnie jestem w trakcie instalacji i brak pomysłów ;/
<blondinio> ostatnio ubuntu nie chciał mi dobrze działać z flashem więc zmieniłem go na pclinuxos na wcześniejszą wersję kernela od tak z ciekawości i został bo działa
<blondinio> wcześniej próbowałem pupiego na dysk dać ale coś pokręciłem i nie wyszło
<BlessJah> mateusz: musisz spróbować na #ubuntu
<blondinio> saliksa też dawałem ale coś tam zie zapetlał na live :D
<blondinio> zwyczajnie te świeże wersje są coraz słabsze więc może spróbuj jakiejś wcześniejszej? a potem uaktualnisz?
<mateusz> ok pewnie tak zrobię
<blondinio> najlepiej jakieś proste środowiska graficzne ściagać bo raz ze mniejszy obraz a dwa ze lepiej działa na live... no a inne środowiska graf. i tak można dociągnąć  później hmm
<ftpd> blondinio: przestań 'pomagać', kiedy nie masz pojęcia.
<blondinio> lxde albo xfce
<mateusz> ta płyta korzysta z jakiegoś popularnego rozwiązania RAID, jeszcze nie miałem okazji spotkać się z partyjcjami o lokalizacji /dev/mapper/
<mateusz> chodzi mi o płytę główną
<ftpd> No tak średnio widzi driver do tego.
<ftpd> Jaki to jest kontroler dokładnie?
<andrzej> hej
<andrzej> mam pytanie
<mateusz> nie mam pojęcia co to za kontroler, mogę to jakoś sprawdzić za pomocą komendy?
<CookieM> ale nie wiem, czy można
<ftpd> Może w dmesgu będzie.
<ftpd> Albo w dokumentacji płyty ;-)
<ftpd> Tej, ale czekaj.
<ftpd> Aug 26 21:16:06 ubuntu kernel: [ 2244.162374] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 27680
<andrzej> kto ma zainstalowane 12.10??
<dweller> firmwareowy raid?
<ftpd> Ty masz i/o error na sr0.
<ftpd> A nie na dysku.
<dweller> juz lepiej kernelowego uzyć ;f
<ftpd> + gparted Ci widzi urządzenie.
<mateusz> co to jest sr0 ?
<ftpd> Nagrywarka.
<ftpd> Znaczy, napęd optyczny.
<ftpd> Może po prostu płyta instalacyjna jest walnięta? Wiele na to wskazuje.
<mateusz> nagrałem instalkę na cd-rw
<mateusz> zaraz spróbuję wrzucić na zwykłą CD
<ftpd> Prościej w sumie z pendrive.
<mateusz> o, albo tak
<CookieM> andrzej, przecież 12.10 w październiku dopiero
<andrzej> nie zainstalowałęm
<mateusz> ftpd: dzięki wielkie
<ftpd> Nie dość, że się szybciej robi, to jeszcze potem podczas instalacji dostęp do medium jest zwyczajnie szybszy.
<mateusz> brb
<andrzej> i nie łaczy z repo extras
<andrzej> ktoś tak ma
<andrzej> czy mnie się zwaliło
<ftpd> mateusz: Podziękujesz, jak zadziała. Biegnij robić pendrive.
<ftpd> andrzej: Zacznij pisać poprawnie, analfabetom nie pomagamy. Jaką masz ścieżkę do tego repo?
<ftpd> (Pomijam już pytanie 'po co Ci 12.10 beta', bo to nie moja sprawa.
<andrzej> lubue experymenty
<blondinio> ^^
<andrzej> w konsoli mi pisze tak :ie udało się pobrać http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Nie udało się połączyć z security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d2ucqvn> (at security.ubuntu.com)
<ftpd> andrzej: A inne repozytoria Ci ssa?
<ftpd> andrzej: Spróbuj w terminalu wpisać: telnet 91.189.92.190 80
<ftpd> andrzej: I powiedz, czy się pojawi Trying 91.189.92.190, czy Connection refused, czy Connected to 91.189.92.190.
<andrzej> nie mogę dodać nvidii i extras
<ftpd> Bo security.ubuntu.com rozwiązuje się na dwa adresy. Nie możesz się dostać do jednego, to może wymusimy drugi.
<andrzej> Trying 91.189.92.190...
<andrzej> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<ftpd> No ok.
<ftpd> To coś masz nie halo z siecią.
<andrzej> no nie wiem, bo na necie jestem :(
<ftpd> To nic nie znaczy.
<blondinio> o rany
<ftpd> Ja się dostaję do tego adresu.
<blondinio> nie cierpię poniedziałków :(
<andrzej> wczoraj było wszystko ok
<ftpd> blondinio: Trying... a potem timeout zwykle oznacza, że gdzieś jakiś firewall to tnie.
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> andrzej: Powyższe było do Ciebie.
<blondinio> no wiem to od początku ftpd ale skoro lubisz się tak produkować... :D
<ftpd> I teraz pytanie, czy to Ty sobie coś popsułeś, czy Twój dostawca, czy Cię nie lubią na ubuntu.com ;-)
<andrzej> dzięki
<andrzej> ale nie zakładałem firewalla
<ftpd> No to coś dalej Cię tnie.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co.
<blondinio> a może ten noo proxy zmienić i zadziała?
<andrzej> to chyba trzeba zainstalować satanic edition
<ftpd> No, proxy jest jakimś rozwiązaniem. Tak samo jak byle tunel ssh.
<ftpd> I wpis w hosts.
<blondinio> ok idę spać im mniej poniedziałku na trzeźwo tym lepiej :(
<blondinio> cześć, miłego wieczoru ...
<andrzej> blondino idź idź
<ftpd> Uff, nareszcie.
<szkodnik> ftpd, jestes niemily!
<ftpd> szkodnik: Tak. Ale, jak mawia bastetmilo, mam klasę.
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<CookieM> \o
<BlessJah> o.O naprawdę tak powiedziała?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, znowu zazdrosny?\
<qermit> ftpd: zazdrościsz :(
<szkodnik> ide spac
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<ftpd> Cz.
<qermit> szkodnik: o/
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o bastetmilo? pff
<BlessJah> no, może troszeczkę
<BlessJah> :]
<mateusz> Panowie mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, RAID imituje mi dwa dyski /dev/mapper/pdc_bbjbefcfc  (partycja z systemem windows, partycja dla ubuntu) i /dev/mapper/pdc_beafhffce (partycja na dane), gdzie powinienem zainstalowac boot loadera?
<mateusz> mam do wyboru jeszcze /dev/sdb
<wqq> w MBR
<mateusz> czyli /dev/sdb?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Gdzie Ci proponuje defaultowo? Tam weź, zadziała.
<ftpd> mateusz: I co, płytka okazała się do niczego?
<mateusz> ftpd: tak, odpaliem z USB wszystko dziala
<mateusz> ftpd: ok, nie wybralem partycji i montowania, po wybraniu dostalem /dev/dm-0
<mateusz> przy 8gb ram jest jakis sens tworzyc swap?
<Dreadlish> a po chuj?
<Dreadlish> oj
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-19
<drathir> jacekowski: dobra licencja... hrhr
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gHo_> cześć
<drathir> witam...
<Wizard> Cześć, drathir.
<bastetmilo> o, Wizard
<Wizard> Misiaki, Unity bez 3d nie śmiga nie?
<Wizard> Oni nie bawili się w jakieś pipki llvm?
<TheNumb> Wizard: bawili się.
<Wizard> Da się tego używać?
<TheNumb> Wizard: zależy od procesora ;-)
<Wizard> 1,5GHz jeden rdzeń.
<Wizard> Bez szału.
<TheNumb> Najlepiej będzie jak przetestujesz.
<TheNumb> Podejrzewam, że relewelacji nie będzie.
<Wizard> Nie wiesz, czy to jest domyślnie włączone?
<TheNumb> Powinno samo zaskoczyć.
<TheNumb> Jeśli nie znajdzie odpowiednich sterowników dla grafiki.
<Wizard> Nie testowałem tego nigdy.
<Wizard> Obadam :)
<Wizard> Po kombinacjach z KMS w jajcu na tym komputerze akceleracja 3d przestała działać.
<Wizard> Choć ostatnio mi się udało na debianie gnome shell odpalić. Był różowy.
<Wizard> I po 10 minutach jajko spanikowało z wrażenia.
<TheNumb> Ja jakoś jednak wolę unity od gnome shell.
<bjfs> Podobno dla LoCo jest darmowa edycja książki o Ubuntu Server... :>
<TheNumb> bjfs: tak, pdf, mobi, epub
<TheNumb> Chętnie bym położył na niej łapy.
<bjfs> to zależy od ,,oficjalności'' naszego oddziału :b
<TheNumb> bjfs: też czytasz lodówkę? :P
<bjfs> coś tam mam w rss'ach liferea
<TheNumb> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/08/15/official-ubuntu-server-book-3rd-edition/
<Wizard> TheNumb: Ja też jakoś wolę Unity.
<bjfs> w zasadzie teraz ubunciaka mam tylko jako serwer, no i ubuntu one to pożyteczna usługa, dająca sie programować...
<TheNumb> bjfs: jak programować?
<Wizard> API jest publiczne i liby gotowe ;)
<bjfs> ta, w pajtonie można elegancko automatyzować to i owo
<Wizard> "w pajtonie" i "elegancko" w jednym zdaniu!
<TheNumb> dropboxa też można oskryptować
<TheNumb> Już nie mówiąc o jakimś serwerze podmontowanym po sshfs.
<Wizard> Przypomniał mi się jakiś wywiad z gościem, co projektował pytonga. -Dlaczego w pytongu jest wszystko publiczne? -Przecież jesteśmy dorośli..
<bjfs> jak pehapowcy przechodza na .py to doznają jakieś tam zen :b podobnie z ruby
<TheNumb> Wizard: śmiechłem.
<bjfs> prawda bastetmilo? :P
<bastetmilo> ta
<bastetmilo> nie
<lzakrzewski> hej
<lzakrzewski> mam 2 takie same monitory
<lzakrzewski> ubuntu potrafi na jednym zrobic poprawna rozdzielczosc a na drugim juz nie ... Ma ktos jakis pomysl ?
<TheNumb> lzakrzewski: sterowniki
<TheNumb> lzakrzewski: jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<DaveDave> Bandziorno jest ktoś żywy ?
<bastetmilo> nie
<Wizard> Ja jestem w miarę żywy :<
<DaveDave> mam zagwozdkę odnośnie sieci + virtualnej maszyny qemu/kvm
<DaveDave> mianowicie na serwerze który jest jednoczesnie ruterem w mojej sieci zainstalowałem virt-manager i zrobiłem virtualną maszynę która ma neta dzięki virtual-bridge + nat i zapytanie moje czy jest możliwość żeby wszystkie pc z mojej sieci (192.168.2.x) miały dostęp do maszyny która jest za mostem 192.168.122.1 i ma adres 192.168.3.x
<DaveDave> jak dałem maszynie po prostu adres z puli 192.168.2.x to nic nie dało
<DaveDave> jak dałem adres 192.168.2.x na most to wywaliłem całą siec :)
<jacekowski> brctl show
<jacekowski> DaveDave:
<DaveDave> wybacz musiałem wyskoczyć na chwikę
<DaveDave> bridge name	bridge id		STP enabled	interfaces virbr2		8000.000000000000	yes		
<DaveDave> bridge name	bridge id		STP enabled	interfaces
<DaveDave> virbr2		8000.000000000000	yes
<DaveDave> jacekowski: pewnie ma tutuaj znaczenie duże  że na serwerze jest pełno vlanów i dwie karty sieciowe
<drathir> DaveDave: powinno chyba dzialac jesli na każdym kompie na dajmy na to eth0:1 dodasz ip z puli 192.168.122.x
<DaveDave> no własnie chodziło mi o rozwiązanie żeby nie latać po całej firmie bo tych kompów jest kilkanaście ;)
<drathir> a to trzeba by edytowac siec virtualna vm w takim razie zapewne...
<drathir> adresy z puli sieci i zapewne statyczna trasę...
<drathir> i z natem zapewne wylaczonym...
<drathir> ale ja tam sie nie znam...
<DaveDave> ok
<DaveDave> to może inaczej podejdziemy do tematu
<DaveDave> pytanie więc takie: jaki typ wirtualizacji jest wykorzystywany przy linux vserver (czyli przy wirtualach do których się wchodzi poprzez "vserver nazwa_serwera enter")
<DaveDave> kojarzysz temat ?
<DaveDave> a dobra juz znalazłem ;)
<DaveDave> ok to nie spamuje dłużej
<DaveDave> pozdrawiam
<DaveDave> exit
<bazant> witam
<bazant> czy w lenovo 0769 na wyłączonym laptopie podczas ładowania dioda z baterią powinna mrugać czy na stałe świecić ??
<artur|2> Siema wszystkim
<artur|2> Mógłby ktoś coś odpisać i potwierdzić, że wszystko u mnie działa?
<gjm> Nie działa.
<artur|2> Ok, thx :D
<artur|2> 78 osób i nikt nic nie pisze?
<gjm> To nie czat na onecie.
<artur|2> Przepraszam, jestem nowym użytkjownikiem linuxa ;)
<gjm> Wybaczam.
<Wizard> Siema.
<Wizard> Siema. Słabo tu z ruchem.
<bastetmilo> Bo Ciebie nie ma.
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> A to ja najwięcej ruchu generowałem?
<Wizard> Przecież ja kopałem ludzi za błędy ortograficzne :D
<Wizard> To nawet ujemnie mogło wpłynąć.
<Wizard> Cześć gjm, cześć bastetmilo, tak w ogóle.
<bastetmilo> Zdaje Ci się :>
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> Nie ma badań, nie ma statystyk, nie ma tematu :P
<gjm> bastetmilo: Wizard woli #debian-pl.
<Wizard> Jak się nazywa ta biblioteka, co robi ten dziadowski pasek przewijania?
<gjm> Wizard: Cześć.
<Wizard> gjm: Wieki mnie tam nie było.
<Wizard> Jakoś overcoś.
<Wizard> overlay-scrollbar, dzięki, Wizard.
<gjm> Ciekawe czy jeszcze mam tam bana.
<gjm> Mam.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Za co?
<gjm> Już nawet nie pamiętam.
<Wizard> Se przypomnij.
<Virtlay> Witam
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-20
<BlessJah> o, jakis ktos (*.ar?) kupil sobie tablet z androidem na moj koszt
<BlessJah> mail z paypala
<BlessJah> ^^
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to dobrze mu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: antyspam cos slabe wyniki ma
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale to poprawie pozniej
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Hej.
<Virtlay> Siema
<gjm> Cześć Wizard i bastetmilo.
<gjm> I w ogóle.
<gjm> Znowu mi się kompilacja na cycki wywaliła :c
<Wizard> U mnie działa :)
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/1112009/
<gjm> Bo nie kombinujesz ;)
<Wizard> No tylko żabaskrypty zmieniałem.
<drathir> bry...
<Virtlay> Cześć wszystkim ;)
<ftpd> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Cześć.
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Virtlay> Siema
<gjm> 10:11       Virtlay │ Siema
<gjm> Częściej się witaj.
<Virtlay> Siema
<gjm> Od razu lepiej.
<Dreadlish> jeszcze raz może
<Dreadlish> i tak 4x więcej
<Virtlay> Dobra, luz
<Dreadlish> wystraszyłem :/
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo mi szkoda, że ojeju
<gjm> Będziesz cierpiał.
<Dreadlish> ojeju
<Dreadlish> to daj krzyża
<Dreadlish> ;d
<gjm> ChanServa pytaj.
<Dreadlish> ChanServ: dżemkuje
<Dreadlish> Virtlay: to co tam panie witający?
<drathir> miejsca na krzyze za straszenie zabraknie hrhr
<gjm> hrhr
<Dreadlish> <hr /><hr />?
<Wizard> Nie straszcie szczeniaterii ;)
<drathir> echo 'hrhr'
<Wizard> Chociaż.. Do kogo ja to piszę.
<gjm> <marquee>hrhr</marquee>
<Wizard> Ciekawe ile z was nie skończyło gimnazjum :P
<gjm> Wizard - Strażnik Teksasu
<Wizard> Na emeryturze.
<gjm> Wizard: GimnazJuM
<drathir> no ale to fakt ubu i tak swoimi decyzjami duzo osob wystraszylo, wiec wytrwalych trzeba milo przyjmowac...
<Dreadlish> Wizard: hej Wizard
<Dreadlish> trollowanie obok znudziło się? :D
<Wizard> Co ty.
<gjm> Co on.
<Wizard> Od miesiąca na irca nie właziłem.
<Dreadlish> myślałem, że krócej
<gjm> 29 dni.
<Wizard> Jacy skrupulatni.
<Wizard> drathir: Co miało niby tak wystraszać decyzjami?
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak statystki, ale mierząc "na oko" Ubuntu to dziś niemal synonim "Linux" :P
<Wizard> 5 gimbazjalistów narzekających na Unity czy inne tam szukanie na amazonie to nie to nieco mało, żeby mówić, że odstrasza.
<Dreadlish> i jeden drathir co jeszcze nie załapał, że to kanał ubuntu, nie archa
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> drathir, co cię tak wystrasza w ubuntu?
<Magik> to ja jestem bogiem.
<shpaq> to jest kanał ubuntu?
<shpaq> fakt, są wakacje i jakoś pusto tutaj
<Dreadlish> Magik: nie daz :/
<Dreadlish> shpaq: aż to dziwne.
<shpaq> dlaczego dziwne
<shpaq> gimbaza ma wolne
<shpaq> podstawówki też
<shpaq> to jest pusto
<Dreadlish> bardzo dziwne
<Dreadlish> ktoś pewnie gimby powystraszał
<Dreadlish> albo za dużo banów jest
<Dreadlish> lol, mało
<Wizard> A nie przyszło wam do głowy, że IRC jest niemodny? :>
<Wizard> Ubuntu nawet domyślnie nie ma zainstalowanego klienta.
<bastetmilo> nie ma pidgina juz?
<drathir> Wizard: unity...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Empathy jest domyślny.
<bastetmilo> aaa
<Wizard> On chyba umi IRC..
<Wizard> Nie wiem, używam XChata.
<shpaq> Wizard: well, na g-pl siedzi więcej ludzi niż tutaj
<Wizard> shpaq: Makaron, docelowe grupy użytkowników ubuntu i gentoo są jednak skrajnie różne.
<drathir> Dreadlish: oj tam czasem sie zdarza do archwiki linka dac... A z archem i pisaniu o nim sie i tak ograniczam...
<shpaq> Wizard: kamyczek, linux to linux
<Dreadlish> shpaq: wisi*
<shpaq> Dreadlish: eee, wiekszość jest aktywna
<shpaq> martwych sesji jest tyle co i tutaj
<Dreadlish> racja w zasadzie
<Dreadlish> paru osób tu nigdy nie widziałem ;d
<shpaq> bo ich pewnie nigdy nie było ;)
<Dreadlish> pewnie tak
<shpaq> też tu rzadko zaglądam
<drathir> Wizard: mozliwe, ze nie jest tak zle, choc wiekszosc osob co znam pouciekalo... no i ruch tutaj tez jakis taki mniejszy...
<Wizard> Ale to Polska tylko :>
<ftpd> Ja ciągle jestem.
<ftpd> Lo' and behold.
 * ftpd się właśnie próbuje przyzwyczaić do irssi na nowo.
<Dreadlish> ja bym nie potrafił :/
<Dreadlish> za dużo weechata ;d
<jacekowski> irssi ftw
<ftpd> Nie no, ja korzystałem z znc i gujowego klienta.
<ftpd> To jest dopiero hardkor.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> A teraz ciężko mi znaleźć jakąś sensowną skórkę do solarized.
<artur|2> Siema
<artur|2> Mam problem, przy włączaniu kompa, włącza mi się GRUB i trochę mnie denerwuje, da się go jakoś wyłączyć?
<artur|2> Dopiero od wczoraj mam linuxa i niezbyt  ogarniam
<shpaq> po co chcesz go wyłączać?
<artur|2> Nie chcę, żeby była lista wyboru
<Dreadlish> tylko co.
<shpaq> ustaw timeout na 0
<artur|2> Tzn. żebym nie wybierał pomiędzy normalnym trybem, a awaryjnym itp
<artur|2> Dzięki szpaq, zaraz sprawdzę z tym timeout'em
<shpaq> s/z/h
<artur|2> Sprawdziłem, działa. Jeszcze raz dzięki ;)
<shpaq> 5pln
<ftpd> Dychę bierz.
<ftpd> XXI wiek jest.
<shpaq> racja
<ftpd> Stać go.
<shpaq> 10pln plus vat
<artur|2> W dolarach czy euro?
<shpaq> skoro tak to 10 ojro
<shpaq> ;)
<ftpd> W peelenach.
<ftpd> Co z Was za patrioci?
<ftpd> :(
<shpaq> ftpd: palę i piję
<ftpd> shpaq: Powinszować, ja podobnie.
<ftpd> Znaczy nie teraz, bo teraz kalam się pracą.
<shpaq> patriotyzm pełną gębą
<shpaq> ftpd: ale zaczynam mieć to w dupie i rzucam palenie
<shpaq> idzie mi opornie, ale w końcu rzucę
<shpaq> a potem przestanę pić
<shpaq> i będę patrzył jak się rostowski męczy z niedomykającym się budżetem :D
<shpaq> i zanosił się demonicznym śmiechem :D
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem, kto to Rostowski
<ftpd> Ale dobrowolnie tego nie wiem.
<shpaq> minister finansów
<shpaq> ten co Cię łupi na cenie fajek i wódy
<shpaq> momentami się cieszę, że nie zalegalizowali marihuany w pl
<shpaq> bo musiałbym płacić od tego akcyzę i vat
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej jest tania.
<Dreadlish> (ale ruskie fajki też są tanie ;d)
<Dreadlish> (wódka identycznie ;d)
<ftpd> Marychułana jest tania?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, nie znam się.
<shpaq> tak, dość
<ftpd> Poznawczo pytam.
<Dreadlish> po stałej cenie w większości części polskiej
<ftpd> Ale 'tania' w porównaniu do innych krajów, czy relatywnie tania patrząc w odniesieniu do pensji?
<shpaq> 35-40pln/g
<shpaq> relatywnie tania w porównaniu do pensji
<ftpd> No to to są 3 x fajki, rzeczywiście nieźle.
<artur|2> Zawsze można samemu posadzić ;)
<ftpd> A to nie jest nielegalne?
<artur|2> A kupowanie jest?
<ftpd> No nie jest.
<shpaq> posiadanie jest nielegalne
<shpaq> czyli w gruncie rzeczy jeśli palisz czyjąś to robisz to najzupełniej legalnie
<artur|2> Nie palę marysi, ale jeśli miałbym, to posadziłbym samemu, a nie kupował od pekińczyków przerabianą chemicznie
<ftpd> Hehe
<ftpd> .
<shpaq> artur|2: well, hodować trzeba umieć
<shpaq> swoją drogą, ta domowa zazwyczaj jest naprawdę marnej jakości
<artur|2> Nie wiem, nie sadziłem
<shpaq> ja też nie
<bastetmilo> a ja tak:)
<shpaq> i jak było?
<bastetmilo> slabo, bo przyszedla ojciec jak juz spore uroslo i kazal wywalic
<shpaq> lol
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no, antyspam zatrzymuje zaledwie połowę spamu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to chyba drugi scam jaki dostalem w tym roku ^^
<Wizard> shpaq: Hoduje się zwierzęta. Rośliny się uprawia.
<Wizard> Choduje nawet :D
<Wizard> Wtopa.
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak się to pisze.
<Dreadlish> hodować trzeba umieć
<Dreadlish> ale to nie jest jakaś specjalna trudność
<Dreadlish> Wizard: samo h
<Wizard> Dzięki.
<shpaq> Wizard: napisałem gdzieś 'hodować'?
<shpaq> a, napisałem
<shpaq>  masz rację
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Tak tylko się delikatnie czepiam.
<shpaq> a się czepiaj
<shpaq> póki ktoś ma rację to mi to zupełnie nie przeszkadza
<shpaq> ;)
<Wizard> I to jest poziom!
<shpaq> rozumiem, że mnie chwalisz?
<marcin198833> Witam. Dlaczego po zmianie jądra zawsze mi nie działa wifi?
<TheNumb> marcin198833: to zależy od sprzętu.
<TheNumb> Jeśli masz broadcoma to musisz go za każdym razem instalować ;-)
<marcin198833> Mam broadcom 4322
<shpaq> firmware?
<shpaq> pytanie roku: po co zmieniasz kernel skoro Ci działa?
<shpaq> if ain't broke don't fix it
<marcin198833> Nowości, sterowniki,
<marcin198833> To chyba logiczne tak samo jak aplikacja czym nowsza tym więcej poprawek
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Dlaczego zawsze, jak zmieniam klocki hamulcowe, to na początku słychać tarcie?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: http://ggclodz3.evenea.pl/
<Wizard> Będziesz?
<shpaq> o, i poszedł zanim go walnąłem ciętą ripostą
<Wizard> shpaq: Ona i tak jest dla nas.
<shpaq> jaka ona?
<shpaq> o czym Ty mówisz?
<shpaq> którędy na grunwald?
<Wizard> Riposta.
<Wizard> Jest po to, żebyśmy się z niego pośmiali.
<Wizard> To, że poszedł nie znaczy, że nie możemy ;)
<shpaq> eee
<Wizard> No wiem.
<Wizard> To już nie to samo :/
<shpaq> dokładnie
<Wizard> Może wróci, jak sterowniki zainstaluje.
<shpaq> dlatego czasami brakuje mi rejna ;D
<Wizard> A co się z nim stało?
<shpaq> do supernowej karty, którą kupił wczoraj
<shpaq> 16:13:02            *  | marcin198833 [~AndChat51@adb231.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Quit: Bye]
<shpaq> wyszedł był
<Wizard> O rejna pytałem.
<shpaq> nie mam pojęcia
<shpaq> może umarł
<shpaq> widać, że bywa
<shpaq> gdzieś
<shpaq> 9 dni idle
<ftpd> Może to bot.
<Wizard> Ciul tam.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: erm... Nie, mam wlasne ggc we Wroclawiu. :)
<Wizard> Tam pewnie chodzi masa pryszczaków, coby linuksianą dziewczynę znaleźć, nie?
<Wizard> Czy nie wpuszczają facetów?
<bastetmilo> wpuszczaja
<bastetmilo> ale pryszczersi nie przychodza
<shpaq> lol
<TheNumb> ggc?
<artur> Siema, mam takie pytanie, czy terminal zapisuje logi?
<aerradon> Siema, a jaki terminal? Goły tty?
<artur> Tak
<artur> Bo nie pamiętam wszystkich poleceń, a zapomniałem jednego i nie moge go znaleźć w google
<aerradon> a próbowałeś 'history'?
<TheNumb> aerradon: history to akurat funkcja basha.
<aerradon> no shit ;)
<TheNumb> cat ~/.bash_history
<TheNumb> aerradon: to na ciul się pytasz czy tty?
<TheNumb> Ważna jest powłoka
<aerradon> bo pytanie było o terminal a nie o shell
<aerradon> ale skoro trzeba znaleźć poprzednie polecenie to shell history wystarczy
<artur> Dobra, dzięki. Jak będe u siebie to sprawdzę
<artur> I jeszcze jedno, jakie jest polecenie, że podaje mi ip serwera?
<TheNumb> artur: w sensie? Wewnętrzne czy zewnętrzne?
<artur> Zewnętrzne
<TheNumb> artur: curl ifconfig.me/ip
<artur> Dzięki ;)
<artur> Mógłby mi ktoś napisać jak nazywało się łączenie pliku z obrazkiem? Nie wiem pod jakim hasłem szukać w google
<TheNumb> artur: że co?
<TheNumb> artur: jakaś kryptografia?
<TheNumb> steaganografia*
<TheNumb> ;<
<TheNumb> steganografia*
<TheNumb> no, w końcu
<artur> Kiedyś coś takiego znalazłem, sam się tym bawiłem, że łączy obrazek z plikiem i po wejściu w obrazek w tle działa aplikacja
<artur> No właśnie nie znam profesjonalnej nazwy i nie wiem jak szukać w google
<artur> Zobaczę o tej steganografii
<artur> Nie, to nie to ;(
<artur> Chodzi mi o to, żeby zawirusować obrazek
<TheNumb> artur: linukz? windowz?
<artur> linux ubuntu, celem ataku jest windows
<artur> nieaktualizowany, niezabezpieczony
<ftpd> "Celem ataku" pisze gość, który przed chwilą chciał "polecenie, że podaje mi ip serwera".
<ftpd> Ten świat jest coraz bardziej do niczego.
<ftpd> Aż pojadę do domu z tego smutku.
<Ashiren> :c
<Magik> dobry hakink nie jest zły
<drathir> lol da rade w obrazkach cos ukryc ale z tego co pamietam samo sie to nie otworzy, po prostu obrazek tak jakby archiwum byl... Btw juz nie pamietam czy av to wykrywaly...
<Virtlay> Siema
<ftpd> Cz.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-21
<BlessJah> meh
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<shpaq> taki se
<shpaq> akurat jest taka pogoda jakiej nie cierpię
<shpaq> jedyny typ pogody (mżawka), który doprowadza mnie bo białej gorączki
<shpaq> i akurat dziś ;/
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Cały czas mieszkasz w stolicy?
<Wizard> Bo to w sumie niedaleko.
<Wizard> Ja też nie lubię takiej pogody.
<shpaq> cały czas
<shpaq> w pl raczej miejsca zamieszkania nie zmienię
<jacekowski> uffff
<Wizard> shpaq: :)
<Wizard> A ja o tym myślałem wielokrotnie.
<Wizard> Np. żeby się do Trójmiasta przenieść
<shpaq> Wizard: ja nie, uwielbiam Warszawę
<shpaq> totalnie nie widzę się w żadnym innym polskim mieście
<Sylvek> Siema ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: :)
<Wizard> Mnie to miasto przeraża. Głównie za sprawą bycia "jedynym miastem w kraju".
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Cześć, Sylvek.
<Wizard> A tak, to nie różni się niczym. Takie samo dresiwo, takie same kupy na ulicach :P
<Wizard> Specjalnie duże też nie jest.
<shpaq> co rozumiesz przez 'jedyne miasto w kraju'?
<TheNumb> shpaq: pewnie to, że nic poza waszafom się nie liczy ;-)
<shpaq> bez sensu
<shpaq> wiesz ile wwa płaci janosikowego?
<shpaq> moje podatki, które płyną do jakiegoś pierdolonego radomia czy innego kutna
<shpaq> why, leo, why?
<TheNumb> for mani
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a mnie sie pierwszy raz podobalo w Warszawie i zaluje ze musialam juz wczoraj wrócic
<shpaq> bastetmilo: co innego zwiedzać, a co innego żyć
<shpaq> w wwa się naprawdę fajnie mieszka
<shpaq> co prawda brakuje gór czy jezior, ale i tak jest fajnie
<bastetmilo> shpaq: nie zwiedzalam, pracowala
<bastetmilo> pracowałam
<bastetmilo> i teraz pierwszy raz mi sie podobalo
<shpaq> długo byłaś?
<bastetmilo> az 8 dni :)
<shpaq> szaleństwo
<shpaq> wychodziłaś gdzieś czy po prostu praca/hotel?
<shpaq> czy tam dom
<bastetmilo> wychodzilam tez.
<bastetmilo> alez koszmarnie drogie bilety sa
<shpaq> ano są
<aerradon> shpaq: a to nie jest przypadkiem tak, ze pisząc "jakiegoś pierdolonego radomia czy innego kutna" przemawia przez Ciebie syndrom mieszkańca "jedynego miasta w kraju"?
<aerradon> shpaq: bez urazy, tylko pytam
<TheNumb> aerradon: lel
<bastetmilo> o właśnie. shpaq język!
<bastetmilo> aerradon: nie powtarzaj za kimś brzydkich słów.
<aerradon> bastetmilo: jakże bym śmiał tak przydko pisać! ja tylko nacisnąłem Ctrl+C a potem Ctrl+V ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: No właśnie.. Janosikowe.
<Wizard> Tak z ciekawości, przejdź się po Jerozolimskich i zobacz co tam jest. A potem zobacz gdzie te firmy mają oddziały :>
<bastetmilo> aerradon: to nie przeklejaj ;)
<Wizard> aerradon ma rację, pisząc w ten sposób o Kutnach i Radomiach wychodzi to, co powiedziałem.
<Wizard> Jedyne miasto w kraju ;)
<Wizard> I jak tu nie wierzyć stereotypom?
<shpaq> aerradon: to jest raczej syndrom tego, że płacę podatki w wwa i chciałbym, żeby wwa z tego miała korzyści a nie jakiś zapyziały radom, który mi wisi i zwiewa
<shpaq> i jak dla mnie mógłby nie istnieć
<shpaq> bastetmilo: sorry, ale tourett nie wybiera :D
<shpaq> Wizard: a po co mam się przechadzać jerozolimskimi?
<bastetmilo> shpaq: sruret
<Wizard> :D
<shpaq> po prostu nie trafia do mnie, że moje miasto nie ma kasy na swoje wydatki, bo dotuje połowę mazowsza
<aerradon> może w takim razie należałoby reaktywować Księstwo Warszawskie
<shpaq> nie, po prostu zlikwidować janosikowe
<shpaq> dlaczego płock nie płaci janosikowego?
<shpaq> mimo, że ma przeogromne wpływy z podatków z petrochemii?
<Wizard> Bo może mimo to jest poniżej średniej?
<Wizard> :>
<shpaq> wątpię
<aerradon> muszę przyznać, że w tej materii zgadzam się z shpaqiem
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, shpaq, jesteś zameldowany w stolicy?
<aerradon> nie wierzę w socjalizm, w jakiejkolwiek formie
<shpaq> Wizard: nie, nie jestem
<Wizard> No to może zacznij od siebie? :)
<shpaq> bo nie chcę
<shpaq> płacę tu podatki
<shpaq> w sensie w wwa
<shpaq> więc zupełnie nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi
<Wizard> A OC?
<shpaq> oc?
<Wizard> Lepiej mieć blachy z Łomży, nie? :>
<shpaq> nie mam samochodu
<shpaq> ani prawa jazy
<shpaq> *jazdy
<Wizard> LOL
<shpaq> urodziłem się w warszawie
<shpaq> i mieszkałem przez pół życia 12km od niej
<Wizard> Dobra, koniec tematu.
<Wizard> Socjalizm to zło, ustaliliśmy.
<shpaq> więc generalnie żyję w wwa od wielu lat ;)
<Wizard> Chociaż to śmierdzi JKM :)
<shpaq> podobnie boli mnie tzw. "solidarność międzypokoleniowa"
<shpaq> szczególnie jak patrzę ile płacę na ZUSy i inne składki rentowe
<aerradon> to generalnie śmierdzi polityką a to raczej nie miejsce na politykę
<Wizard> No właśnie.. A moja matka i tak dostanie 900zł emerytury.
<shpaq> aerradon: dlaczego nie? miejsce dobre jak każde inne
<shpaq> tematy związane z *buntu są tu raczej rzadko widoczne
<Wizard> Albo płacę co miesiąc dwieście ileśtam złotych na "ubezpieczenie" zdrowotne, a jak chciałem iść do lekarza specjalisty, to mi powiedzieli, że na ten rok nie ma już terminów :D
<aerradon> myślałem, że to miejsce na dysputy o ubuntu
<Wizard> No żart.
<Wizard> No ba, oczywiście.
<Wizard> Ale uznaliśmy kiedyś, że oddzielny kanał OT jest bez sensu, bo i tak tu siedzie 10 osób
<shpaq> Wizard: to akurat standard, chociaż ja nie narzekam
<Wizard> siedzi*
<shpaq> chodzę do prywatnej przychodni, na kontrakcie z nfz
<shpaq> i rzadko czekam dłużej niż tydzień/dwa na wizytę u specjalisty
<Wizard> No dobra, ale to sytuacja w Warszawie czy, powiedzmy, Łodzi.
<Wizard> A co mają powiedzieć ludzie mieszkający w Lesku albo Ustrzykach?
<aerradon> shpaq: gorzej kiedy taka prywatna przychodnia w połowie roku wyczerpie limity przyjęć za cały rok
<shpaq> chociaż, to może dlatego, że staram się unikać lekarzy, a nuż coś znajdą i zabronią mi pić
<shpaq> aerradon: nie zdarzyło się jeszcze
<shpaq> ale oczywiście może się zdarzyć
<shpaq> dobra, idę upolować coś do jedzenia
<shpaq> brb
<Sylvek> smacznego ;)
<shpaq> thx
<jacekowski> shpaq: a ja chodze do publicznej przychodni na NHS, nic nie place i wizyte mam w ciagu kilku dni
<shpaq> nhs?
<Wizard> Pewnie brytyjskia służba choroby.
<aerradon> jacekowski: jak to nic nie płacisz, ubezpieczenia też?
<aerradon> ja płacę niecałe 3 funty tygodniowo i mam serwis na poziomie polskiej publicznej służby zdrowia, czli taki sobie
<aerradon> ale przynajmniej nie jestem okradany jak w ZUS
<jacekowski> no place national insurance
<jacekowski> aerradon: ty chyba nie byles w polskim szpitalu
<jacekowski> aerradon: i angielskim
<aerradon> jacekowski: byłem w obu
<jacekowski> aerradon: bo mialem okazje byc w obu, i tutaj lokalny szpital jest lepiej wyposazony niz specjalistyczny szpital w pl
<aerradon> jacekowski: byłem w szpitalu na Hammersmith gdzie trafiłem ok północy
<jacekowski> jak na murzynowo sie pchales to sam jestes sobie winny
<aerradon> jacekowski: to jeden z 3 szpitali w Londynie gdzie przyjmują pacjentów nawet bez ubezpieczenia
<jacekowski> w UK nie ma czegos takiego jak bez ubezpieczenia
<aerradon> jacekowski: to prawda, to co zobaczyłem przypominało sceny z zachodnich seriali o lekarzach i szpitalach - kosmos
<jacekowski> kazdemu kto mieszka w UK nalezy sie NHS
<jacekowski> tylko turysci musza placic
<jacekowski> teoretycznie
<Wizard> Kuźwa, ludzie, skończcie to.
<Wizard> Oni nie mieli 40 lat Angielksiej Republiki Ludowej i nie byli satelitą Kraju Rad.
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> Nikt im też nie rozwalił stolicy i nie zrównał kraju z ziemią, nie wymordował 1/5 ludności.
<Wizard> I na pewno korupcję też mają na innym poziomie ;)
<aerradon> w ciaągu ~ 25 lat wolności w Polsce wiele można było naprawić ale jak skoro nadal jesteśmy rządzeni przez starych komunistycznych betonów lub ich pomiot
<aerradon> ale tu znowu zachaczam o tematy, których wolę nie poruszać
<bastetmilo> socjalizm oduczyl ludzi myślec. I wyrobil w ludziach poczucie że "im się nalezy". Ale to zbyt duzy offtop/
<aerradon> jednak zwalanie wszystkiego na II Wojnę Światową czy też 50 lat komuny to w świetle ćwierć wiecza "demokracji" troche już niepoważne
<shpaq> aerradon: wbrew pozorom dość sporo można na to zrzucić
<shpaq> i z racją
<shpaq> jak już wyginą Ci którzy pamiętają to nie będzie można na to zwalić
<aerradon> Czesi poradzili sobie z przeszłością i betonami z niej się wywodzącymi
<shpaq> wszyscy poza nami sobie poradzili
<shpaq> ale u nas nie udał się kryzys ;)
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Czesi zdaje się czerwonoksiążeczkowym zabronili pełnienia funkcji publicznych.
<Wizard> Poza tym u nich prezydentem był intelektualista ;P
<aerradon> o tym właśnie mówię
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ale korupcję mają swojską.
<aerradon> Zioło na przydomowym ogródku też mają swojskie :)
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, wczoraj była rocznica rozpoczęcia Operacji Dunaj.
<Wizard> Misiaki, szybkie pytanie, programiki w Qt już nie są be dla Cannonicala, no nie?
<Wizard> Unity Next jest w Qt?
<aerradon> no tak, ale czy Qt bylo kiedykolwiek be?
<jacekn> Wizard: klient UbuntuOne od jakiegos czasu jest w Qt
<Wizard> aerradon: Było.
<Wizard> jacekn: Słusznie.
<aerradon> w jakim sensie? to, że używali gtk tzn że qt było be?
<Wizard> No domyślnie nie było instalowane.
<Wizard> I żaden program z Qt w domyślnej instalacji nie był brany pod uwagę.
<Wizard> Potem im się coś odmieniło.
<Wizard> I dobrze.
<shpaq> ja wlaściwie naewt nie wiem po co mam qt
<shpaq> chyba tylko do qnapi już
<Wizard> Ty piracie :>
<shpaq> piracie sracie
<shpaq> miesięcznie płacę ~200pln za tv
<shpaq> ale wolę te wszystkie seriale oglądać wtedy kiedy ja chcę, a nie wtedy kiedy lecą
<shpaq> i nie znoszę lektora
<bastetmilo> wolisz dubbing? ;)
<shpaq> nie, angielskie napisy
<shpaq> niektórych seriali nie da się oglądać w oryginale
<bastetmilo> widzialam Gre o tron z niemieckim dubbingiem
<shpaq> nawet jak biegle mówisz w danym języku
<bastetmilo> wiem
<shpaq> obczaj the wire
<shpaq> albo the shield
<shpaq> w ogóle cokolwiek gdzie są czarnuchy z gangów
<bastetmilo> Jestem na odwyku od seriali
<bastetmilo> wiec nie za bardzo cokolwiek obczaje
<aerradon> jesli chodzi o slang czarmuchow to polecam Ali G
<aerradon> :P
<gjm> szacenuk
<shpaq> to nie jest film przypadkiem?
<shpaq> po kilku odcinkach the wire przestałem się starać to zrozumieć
<bastetmilo> jest
<shpaq> oni mówią  wyjątkowo specyficznym językiem
 * bastetmilo widziała Ali G jakies 5 razy 
<Wizard> Ja miałem problem z Harym Poterem nawet :>
<Wizard> Uczyłem się tego języka 5 lat w szkole i na kursach i wszystko to jak krew w piach.
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem brytoli i nie zrozumiem, dopóki nie wyjmą tego co żują i nie wytrą nosa.
<sysek> Wizard: !
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<gjm> Wizard: weź się tato
<Wizard> O co chodzi teraz?
<gjm> „Dzień Świra” oglądałeś?
<shpaq> smutny film
<bastetmilo> Tato, no weź.
<Wizard> Smutny film.
<Wizard> gjm: Bo nie odmienisz.
<Wizard> ;]
<azarismag> Hejka
<azarismag> Tak spytam bo buszuje po googlach i znaleźć czegoś odpowiedniego nie mogę. Czy znacie może jakieś dobre, po polsku skrypty czatu php, ajax na stronę?
<aerradon> http://freeajaxscripts.net/directory/Ajax_Chat_Scripts.html
<aerradon> tam nic sensownego nie ma?
<aerradon> albo to: http://www.phpfreechat.net/
<azarismag> aerradon: phpfreechat mam aktualnie wrzucony ale mam problemy z jego polonizacja.. niby jest wpisane w globalnej i w lokalnej konfiguracji ze pl, ale część jest po polsku a część nie
<azarismag> jak zagladam to pliku z tłumaczeniem to tam są przetłumaczone wszystkie te napisy co nie wyświetlają się po polsku
<aerradon> nie bardzo mogę pomóc bo sam tego nie używałem
<aerradon> musiałbym zajrzeć do kodu
<azarismag> ok, to jak nie uda mi się niczego znaleźć to się odezwę, tymczasem znalazłem WDC- wyglada obiecująco, zobaczymy jak w praniu i z integracja wyjdzie, a i jeszcze zobaczę stronke od ciebie jak patrze jeszcze na niej nie byłem, a zapowiada się ciekawie
<aerradon> ok
<gjm> Wizard: Tak.
<denysonique> azarismag: wrzuć jakiś webirc
<azarismag> denysonique: problem w tym ze jak patrze na na przykład ten to dużo do adaptacji musiało by byc. Ma być na stronę w teorii poświęconą osobą niepełnosprawnym, więc z założenia musi być jak najbardziej prosty do obsługi, a przy tym łatwy do obsługi i moderacji, zwłaszcza dla pani joasi, która prosi byś nie rzucał na nią zaklęć jak mówisz doi niej by kliknęła prawym przyciskiem myszy na ikonkę
<azarismag> ja to bym najchętniej mirca dał do pobrania i wsio:)
<gjm> "osobą" ← umrzyj
<azarismag> i tak zdaje sobie sprawę, że gotowca idealnego nie znajdę, ale z racji tego, że webmaster to ze mnie żaden, chciałbym sobie ułatwić zadanie i coś łatwego do dostosowania i integracji z portalem a przy tym w miarę przejrzystego i funkcjonalnego szukam
<denysonique> azarismag: w takim razie napisz od poczatku czat
<denysonique> wtedy bedziesz mial prosty, szbyciej bedzie napisac niz wiecznie szukac
<aerradon> z #debian-pl: https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012870_10201513168141689_302177053_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/llz3qtz> (at sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net)
<azarismag> denysonique: faktycznie myśl niezła, ale powątpiewam w swoje siły jeśli chodzi o programowanie w php i javascript
<denysonique> php...
<denysonique> azarismag: napisz calość w jednym jezyku, w JavaScript
<qermit> siema wszystkim
<azarismag> Witaj qermit
<azarismag> denysonique: jedną rzecz w życiu napisałem w JavaScript - galerię zdjęć.. nie powiem, efektowna to ona była, ale ile trzeba było warunków spełnić i jak dobry komp mieć by w miarę płynnie działała, to już lepiej nie wspominać. ale nie powiem jak do rana niczego nie znajdę, albo nie uda mi się poradzić sobie z tłumaczeniami w phpfreechat to zapewne i tego spróbuję.. gdzieś już mignął mi przed oczami tut
<denysonique> azarismag: Node.js + Socket.io
<azarismag> a już patrze
<denysonique> azarismag: jak bedziesz mial jakies pytania to mozesz probowac na #node.js-pl
<azarismag> jedno mnie tylko zastanawia.. czy mi na hostingu pozwolą to zaistalować
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-22
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> jacekowski: skubany
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzisiaj autem jechalem i dlatego pozniej wstalem
<jacekowski> a tutaj w tajlandi jest akurat 13:37
<shpaq> jacekowski: jesteś w tajlandi?
<shpaq> seksturysta? [;
<gjm> ja bym uważał
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> jacekowski: it's a tarp!
<shpaq> jacekowski: to jest plandeka!
<pejot> witam, mam problem gdyz wyswietlam sobie zawartosc plików w folderze poleceniem "cat /jakis/folder/plik*"  i dostaje dane z plikow zaczynajacych sie na plik ale gdy chcę wiedziec z jakiego pliku sa te dane jakie polecenie zastosowac
<DaZ> pejot: grepaj
<jacekn> pejot: jesli nie masz bardzo duzo tych plikow to mozesz tez: for plik in /jakis/folder/plik*;do echo $plik;cat $plik;done
<pejot> DaZ: grepaj ? coś mi się nie widzi czy grep nie jest do wyciągania ciągów znaków z pliku
<pejot> nie jest duzo 70
<jacekn> pejot: ta petla powinna zrobic co potrzebujesz
<pejot> a kazdy plik różni się nazwą
<pejot> zastosowanie plik* nie zadziała
<jacekn> pejot: zadziala
<jacekn> pejot: bash rozwija * na samym poczatku
<jacekn> wiec ta petla jak sie wykoja bedzie wygladac podobnie do:
<jacekn> for plik in /jakis/folder/plik1 /jakis/folder/plik2 /jakis/folder/plik3;do ........
<jacekn> albo /jakis/folder/*
<jacekn> ewentualnie poczytaj o find in opcji -exec
<pejot> jacekn, dzieki
<jacekn> ale for powinno tez dzialac
<pejot> for dziala znakomicie
<shym> czesc
<shym> ;d
<aerradon> czesc
<shym> moge dostac opa ?
<shym> nie ?
<shym> ok
<shym> czesc
<aerradon> lol
<drathir> lol ze ja kopa przeczytałem :p
<aerradon> :)
<DaZ> hrhr
<pejot> :)
<TheNumb> Kopa nawet nie czeba było dawać (:
<Wizard> Cześć.
<TheNumb> Czejść
<ballock> Cześć
<pejot> jest ktoś dobry w wyrażeniach regularnych? chcę z z tresci wyłuskać maile które mają "." pomiedzy UID czyli z czegoś takiego "jakas.persona@domena.pol.pl"
<ballock> pejot: pcre czy posix?
<pejot> ballock: o i już jesteś lepszy
<pejot> :)
<Wizard> ^.+\..+@.+$
<Wizard> :>
<aerradon>  egrep "[a-z]+\..+@.*"
<pejot> dzieki, jest gdzies dobra literatura na ten temat bo jest to bardzo pomocna wiedza?
<ballock> btw, ktoś się orientuje czy we Wrocławiu jest jakaś firma świadcząca oficjalne wsparcie dla Ubuntu?
<drathir> zapewne kazdy serwis sie pod ta oficjalna firme podepnie...  ale ciekawe pytanko...
<ballock> no, niekoniecznie
<drathir> certyfikat od canonicala byloby czyms ciekawym... Hrhr
<ballock> patrzałem ostatnio na nasze polskie serwery Actiny
<ballock> mają Windowsy i cert od RedHata
<ballock> Ubuntu tam nie było (chociaż, jak pójdzie pod RedHatem, to ma duże szanse i pod Ubuntu)
<ballock> szukałem resellera Zentyala i o dziwo znalazłem w Polsce... mantikorę z Poznania, ale to nie do końca jest firma
<drathir> redhat to dla mnie nic dziwnego, bo z tego co pamietam tam chyba sie placi za wsparcie, ale moge sie mylic...
<ballock> oczywiście, w Ubuntu też się płaci za oficjalne wsparcie biznesowe
<drathir> a za winzgroze zawsze sie placi...
<ballock> ale poprawki są publiczne i od razu skompilowane na wszystkie platformy w Ubuntu
<ballock> a za subskrypcję poprawek RHELa się płaci
<ballock> dostarczają jednak źródła, więc CentOS z pewnym opóźnieniem je wprowadza do siebie
<aerradon> obiektywna prawda jest taka, ze subskrypcja RHELa choc platna, to ciagle sporo tansza od supportu Canonical
<drathir> tylko pytanie czy jest sens pakowac w ubu jako rozwiazanie biznesowe pieniadze ?
<ballock> więc jeżeli ktoś chce ustawić coś w Internecie (czyli narażone na ataki uwzględniające najnowsze dziury)
<aerradon> bo nie wiem czemu ludzie zapominaja, ze moga wykupic SLA
<aerradon> z Canonical
<ballock> to albo płaci za RedHata, albo używa Debiana/Ubuntu
<drathir> ciekawe czy ubu jest na tyle stabilna dystrybucja, zeby na powaznie osoby w nia inwestowaly...
<ballock> moje doświadczenie z supprtem Canonicala było... dwuznaczne
<aerradon> jest tragiczne czasem
<aerradon> fakt, ze nie mam pojecia jak traktuja klientow z SLA
<ballock> fakt, nie mieliśmy SLA nigdy
<aerradon> Canonical ma za malo ludzi zeby szybko naprawiac bledy
<aerradon> powazne tickety maja po wiele miesiecy na launchpad
<ballock> jednak za te wsparcie, które wykupywaliśmy, dostaliśmy człowieka, który gadał z ludźmi i zgłaszał bugi na Launchpadzie
<aerradon> no ale bez SLA od Canonical mozesz sobie komentowac bugi do woli
<ballock> dopiero gdy się pojawiliśmy na którymś UDSie udało się zwrócić na tyle uwagi, by ktoś naprawił jeden taki duuży bug
<drathir> a ja z czasem naprawienia usterek bylo?
<aerradon> a czy ci ktos odpowie czy nie to chyba zalezy od /dev/urandom
<ballock> generalnie to poziom wsparcia był na równi z ich community supportem
<ballock> który nie jest zły, broń Boże
<ballock> ale nie da się zdefiniować przez SLA
<ballock> w tej chwili mogę zasadniczo powiedzieć, że spełniam się lepiej jako pośrednik między społecznością Ubuntu a własną firmą niż ich płatny inżynier wsparcia
<jacekowski> shpaq: tak
<ballock> drathir: Ubuntu jest dość stabilne
<jacekowski> shpaq: pattaya dokladnie, i firma paci
<pejot> Za kilka dni bede stawiał serwer poczty myślicie, że ubuntu server 12.04 to dobry wybór ?
<pejot> jeszcze nad cent os się zastanawialem
<ballock> co prawda pewne rzeczy wychodzą bokiem - zamrożenie wersji testing Debiana powoduje, że jest tam pewien zbiór błędów, których nie ma w Debian Stablu
<aerradon> pejot,
<shpaq> jacekowski: uważaj na laski z siusiakami :)
<aerradon> pejot: 12.04 łatwo uaktualnisz do 14.04 jak będziesz chciał
<aerradon> z centos-em już tak prosto nie jest
<ballock> pejot: jeżeli serwer poczty w Internecie, patrz wpis wyżej - w CentOsie masz opóźnione poprawki bezpieczeństwa
<shpaq> centos ssie i nie połyka ;/
<pejot> ballock: tego nie wiedziałem
<TheNumb> som tacy co lubjom centos
<ballock> pejot: masz jeszcze Debiana Stable - ma trochę bardziej załatane paczki niż Ubuntu 12.04
<aerradon> to prawda, jeśli chodzi o poprawi bezpieczeństwa to mogę obiektywnie stwierdzić, że Canonical udostępnia je chyba nawet dzybciej niż Red Hat
<ballock> ale jeżeli chcesz przejść potem na coś świeższego, to jeszcze trochę poczekasz
<pejot> ale jego cykl wydawczy jest nie do przewidzenia
<shpaq> aerradon: kłóciłbym się
<ballock> aerradon: tak, jeżeli mówimy o ich mainie
<aerradon> shpaq: mam w robocie jedno i drugie
<ballock> niedawno czekałem na łaty w Chromium
<jacekowski> shpaq: tzn. nie seksturystka
<shpaq> aerradon: ja całe szczęśći ubuntu nie mam w robocie
<ballock> i o dziwo Debian Stable dostał nową wersję Chromium miesiąc przed Ubuntu
<jacekowski> shpaq: ale tak ze jestem w tajladi
<jacekowski> tajlandi
<jacekowski> ale do pracy
<aerradon> no o main bo przeciez universe i multiverse Canonical nie supportuje
<shpaq> jacekowski: to late ;)
<jacekowski> chociaz po barach sie przejde popatrzec
<TheNumb> ballock: bo w ubuntu po prostu nie zaimportowali chromiuma z debiana ._.
<ballock> ludzie często nie zdają sobie sprawy, że soft, z którego korzystają jest w universie
<ballock> i może dość długo zalegać z łatami
<ballock> ale, proszę państwa, wracam do pytania oryginalnego
<ballock> oficjalna firma wdrożeniowa Ubuntu
<ballock> jak nie we Wrocławiu, to generalnie w Polsce z ogólnopolskim zasięgiem?
<shpaq> jest w ogóle taka?
<TheNumb> ballock: nie wydaje mi się ;-)
<ballock> Właśnie myślałem, żeby założyć.
<ballock> Więc sprawdzam rynek.
<TheNumb> irc to nie rynek
<TheNumb> ;p
<shpaq> szczeólnie irc ubuntu
<aerradon> ballock: sam też o tym myślałem
<ballock> Jak to mówią "Koniec języka za przewodnika".
<TheNumb> ...bo tutaj prawie nikt nie ma ubuntu ;D
<shpaq> ballock: idź gdzieś gdzieś gdzie siedzą administartorzy
<shpaq> i/lub osoby decyzyjne
<aerradon> shpaq: a tu nie ma adminów?
<Wizard> TheNumb: JA MAM!
<shpaq> aerradon: na 10 aktywnych osób pewnie z połowa ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: zaliczasz się do tej elitarnej grupy ;-)
<Wizard> Ja jestem programatorem.
<Wizard> Nie jestem adminem.
<Wizard> Byłem kiedyś, ale wtedy jeszcze Ubuntu nie było :P
<aerradon> ballock: uważasz, że w Polsce jest zapotrzebowanie na takie usługi?
<TheNumb> Wizard: programator jawy?
<ballock> aerradon: nie wiem, zastanawiam się czy jest. Jednak jestem przekonany, że będzie.
<shpaq> tam gdzie jest potrzebne wsparcie używa się rhela/slesa
<shpaq> tam gdzie nie jest potrzebne dowolnośc administratora
<shpaq> tak czy inaczej, nie widzę sensu
<aerradon> shpaq: bo ludzie nie zdają sobie sprawy, że mogą wykupić oficjanle wsparcie dla Ubuntu
<shpaq> ale ja to z warszawy jestem i posypuję truskawki cukrem
<TheNumb> shpaq: i śmietanom?
<shpaq> aerradon: do każdego systemu można
<shpaq> tylko po co
<aerradon> a po co wykupije się wsparcie dla RHEL?
<shpaq> skoro cenowo się nie różni, a rhel to rhel
<aerradon> no i co to znaczy RHEL to RHEL?
<TheNumb> aerradon: ma renomę
<TheNumb> Ichni support też
<ballock> aerradon: do RHELa MUSISZ wykupić wsparcie jeżeli chcesz mieć jakiekolwiek poprawki między 6.x a 6.x+1
<aerradon> ballock: wiem o tym
<shpaq> rhel ma renomę
<shpaq> i jest sankcjonowany przez na przykład KNF
<shpaq> i ABW
<ballock> aerradon: ok, po prostu odpowiadałem na pytanie po co się wykupuje wsparcie na rhela
<shpaq> a to dużo
<aerradon> szczerze mówiąc ja szczam na renomę, szczególnie RHEL-a, bez urazy
<shpaq> ja też
<aerradon> z punktu widzenia admina, wolę debian/ubuntu
<shpaq> mi w sumie wszystko jedno
<shpaq> miałem i susły i debiany i gentoo
<shpaq> nawet mam gdzieś slacka
<shpaq> either way, z gentoo najwygodniej :D
<aerradon> tak?
<ballock> aerradon: a co Tobie z tego myślenia o założeniu firmy wyszło?
<aerradon> długi i wyjazd za granicę żeby je spłacić
<aerradon> :P
<shpaq> aerradon: mnie tak
<aerradon> teraz, kiedy już je spłaciłem, myślę co robić dalej
<ballock> aerradon: oopst
<aerradon> shpaq: a gentoo wspiera jakieś kickstarty albo preseed?
<aerradon> serio pytam bo nie wiem
<aerradon> myślę jak może się gentoo sprawdzić w sieci gdzie masz dzisiątki jeśli nie setki serwerów
<TheNumb> aerradon: jeden serwer do budowania paczek
<aerradon> i czy da się to w pełni automatycznie deployować
<shpaq> aerradon: nie mam zielonego pojęcia, nie interesowałem się
<TheNumb> Jako binhost
<shpaq> jeśli masz dziesiątki/setki hostów to historia jest wtedy piękna
<shpaq> jeden binhost i wsio
<shpaq> łącznie z testowaniem poprawek
<aerradon> nie koniecznie
<aerradon> jeśli masz wiele profili
<shpaq> chyba, że masz każdą maszynę inną
<TheNumb> Jak myślisz, dlaczego w takim cernie poszli w gentoo a nie rhel?
<aerradon> tak?
<aerradon> a nie w Scientific Linux?
<shpaq> bo myślę, że jebały ich certyfikacje i chcieli mieć po swojemu
<aerradon> który podobnie jak CentOS jest klonem RHELa?
<TheNumb> coś mieszali z gento
<TheNumb> aerradon: wiesz, zawsze jeszcze masz freebsd ;-)
<shpaq> mam u siebie, ale staram się nei dotykać
<aerradon> gentoo fajne jest, mój znajomy ma na kilku maszynach, ale kiedy spytałem go czy wybrałby gentoo do instalacji na 50 serwerach to już nie był tak entuzjastycznie nastawiony
<aerradon> OS do masowych deploymentów musi dać się łatwo automatyzować, na każdym etapie
<aerradon> PXE boot, instalacja kickstart / preseed i centralne zarządzanie po instalacj - jakiś cfengine, puppet chef czy cokolwiek
<shpaq> chłopaki się bawią puppetem
<shpaq> i chwalą
<aerradon> no ale żeby puppet zadziałał to najpierw trzeba zainstalować dla niego OS i samego puppet-a
<shpaq> w gentoo bardzo łatwo przygotować sobie wzorcową maszynę, którą po prostu rozpakowujesz na przygotowane dyski
<aerradon> da się to zautomatyzować?
<aerradon> czyli ręcznie?
<shpaq> łatwo to oskryptować
<aerradon> ja mam tak, że wkładam serwer do rack-a, podłączam go do zasilania i sieci
<aerradon> włączam i wybieram z PXE boot menu profil jaki mnie interesuje
<ballock> aerradon: brzmi ładnie, tak jak u mnie :)
<aerradon> naciskam Enter i czekam
<ballock> tylko to używam CFEngine-a
<aerradon> potem podpisuje certyfikat na puppet master i dalej czekam
<aerradon> no też kiedyś używałem
<shpaq> aerradon: w gentoo zrobisz tak samo
<aerradon> ale mnie zmusili szefowie
<drathir> ale to juz nawet debian chyba w pelni bez obslugi potrafi sie zainstalowac, bo o ile dobrze pamietam widzialem kiedys gdzies taka opcje w instalatorze...
<shpaq> ja akurat nie robiłem, ale to już jest puppet, więc no problemo
<shpaq> aerradon: mnie do niczego nie mogą zmusić, bo to ja opiniuję rozwiązania
<shpaq> a serwerów ogólnie mam mało
<shpaq> gdzieś 20% tego co w poprzedniej firmie
<aerradon> ja też opiniouję, jednak moja opinia nie jest ostateczna
<drathir> shpaq: pytanie czy chodza serwery?
<shpaq> tak, mają nóżki i zapierdzielają jak żółwie po podłodze :)
<drathir> shpaq: jak chodza to jest ok...
<ballock> serwery chodzą, nawet po kilkaset złotych za sztukę :p
<shpaq> aerradon: moja też nie jest ostateczna, ale jak napiszę, żę się nie da albo, że tego nie zrobię to jest to ostateczny argument logiczny ;)
<aerradon> dobra, lunch time :P
<drathir> ballock: tanio te serwery chodza...
<shpaq> bo stare i używane
<ballock> pewnie, na allegro :)
<aerradon> shpaq: ja nie jestem jedynym adminem w firmie
<aerradon> nikt mi na słowo nie uwierzy
<drathir> btw w polsce na alle serwery to parodia :/
<shpaq> aerradon: ja też nie jestem jedynym
<ballock> aerradon: a jakie były argumenty na puppeta wersus CFEngine?
<shpaq> ale pozostali też nie będą srali pod siebie ;)
<ballock> z wdrożeń, które widziałem jest zasadnicza różnica wydajności,
<aerradon> ballock: dla moich szefów różnica między puppet a cfengine jest taka jak między RHEL a Ubuntu lol
<aerradon> ballock: oczywiście, że tak!
<ballock> tak duża, że zmienia podejście do zarządzania konfiguracją
<ballock> tutaj mogę sobie pozwolić na odpalanie zmian co 5-15 minut
<drathir> shpaq: a jak napiszesz, ze cos jest lepszym rozwiazaniem, bo to beda szukac innych czy sie raczej zgodza?
<aerradon> puppet to muł
<ballock> najczęstsze zmiany odpalane przez puppeta widziałem co 6-8h, najczęściej jednak raz na dobę
<shpaq> drathir: zależy od ceny
<aerradon> ballock: aż tak źle nie jest, ja mam co godzinę i daje radę
<aerradon> ale fakt, że cfengine działa z prędkością światła a puppet ślimaka
<ballock> taaak... słyszałem, że to bardzo zależy od ilości reguł
<aerradon> i ten load generowany przez ruby, masakra
<ballock> W tej chwili mam śliczne rozwiązanie zarządzania Ubuntu przez CFEngine-a
<drathir> shpaq: nie no chyba mozliwosci finansowe tez pod uwage zawsze bierzesz, choc fakt chyba, ze czasem na pewnych rzeczach po prostu sie nie da oszczedzac, albo predzej czy pozniej to sie zemsci, a ryzyko malo oplacalne...
<aerradon> niestety dla moich managerów im coś jest bardziej mainstream tym lepiej
<aerradon> bo łatwiej znaleźć i zatrudnić ludzi, którzy to po tobie przejmią jeśli odejdziesz
<ballock> tylko że moja firma ze względu na politykę bezpieczną dla M$ nie ma w planach sprzedaży usług wsparcia Linux
<aerradon> ballock: jesteś w niej właścicielem czy pracownikiem?
<shpaq> drathir: true
<ballock> więc się zastanawiam, czy nie oferować tego samemu komercyjnie
<ballock> aerradon: gwoli wyjaśnienia - w tej chwili "moja" firma, to ta w której pracuję, na razie dopiero rozważam założenie faktycznie własnej
<drathir> no fakt, czasem czytajac idzie trafic na teksty w stylu in poland way nowa osoba przychodzac zastanawia sie jak to w ogole jeszcze dziala, ze w danej konfiguracji to praktycznie nie ma prawa dzialac...
<drathir> no ale polak potrafi...
<aerradon> ballock: właśnie miałem to zasugerować, jeśli polityka w obecnej firmie jest taka jaka jest to należy założyć nową :)
<ballock> aerradon: tak... tylko brakuje mi kilku ważnych elementów - klientów, sprzedawców i pieniędzy na marketing
<aerradon> ballock: to nieco komplikuje całą sprawę
<ballock> "nieco"
<aerradon> brb
<jacekn> ballock: dobrze skonfigurowany puppet nie jest az tak wolny. 2x pupet master obslugiwaly me ~2k klientow z configiem raz na 45 minut
<jacekn> a to bylo jeszcze na 2.7, seria 3 podobno znacznie szybsza jest
<ballock> jacekn: tak, zdaję sobie sprawę, że domyślna konfiguracja puppet mastera jest tylko dla developmentu
<ballock> i że trzeba odpalić go w rozsądniejszy sposób, żeby używać produkcyjnie
<ballock> co nie zmienia faktu, że obciążenie klientów puppeta jest znaczące
<ballock> oczywiście, wszystko sprowadza się do ilości reguł
<jacekowski>   pod windowsem GPO dzialaja ze znikomym obciazeniem
<jacekn> ballock: glowne obciazenie jest na serwerze nie na klientach
<jacekn> ale racja ze puppet to nie jest super wydajny system
<aerradon> nie da się za bardzo porównać GPO z puppetem
<ballock> jacekowski: ośmielę się tego nie komentować
<ballock> jacekn: prawda, ciekawe porównanie wydajności: http://www.blogcompiler.com/2012/09/30/scalability-of-cfengine-and-puppet-2/?goback=.gde_136574_member_175736389#!
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/n5xy5rb> (at www.blogcompiler.com)
<jacekn> ballock: no wyglade niezle, poczytam wieczorej
<drathir> No fakt ciekawe i widze, ze chyba warto bedzie sie pobawic w testowanie tego na vm jak to dziala...
<aerradon> ballock: sam nigdy nie robiłem podobnych testów ale to porównanie jest natwyraz trafne
<aerradon> nad wyraz* geeze
<jacekn> w praktyce czasem wydajnosc puppeta nie ma znaczenia. Jesli jeden master moze obsluzyc 500 klientow odpytujacych mastera co 20 minut to dla kogos ze 200 serwerami nie ma to znaczenia
<jacekn> przy wiekszych srodowiskach oczywiscie inaczej to wyglada
<aerradon> kiedy ja poprawiam głupią literówkę w klasie na puppet master, muszę poczekać dobrych kilkanaście sek zanim uruchomię ręcznie agenta na zarządzanej maszynie
<aerradon> to wiele mówi o szybkości przetwarzania
<kklimonda> cfengine ma tragiczną składnię :(
<ballock> a puppet nie?
<kklimonda> jest lepsza od cfengine
<kklimonda> szczególnie, że parser z cfengine ma bugi
<kklimonda> przez co trzeba czasem robić głupie obejścia
<ballock> kklimonda: o której wersji cfengina mówisz?
<kklimonda> ballock: 3.x
<ballock> któryś konkretny?
<kklimonda> https://cfengine.com/dev/issues/2270 na przykład to
<kklimonda> jeden bug który mi się chciało zgłosić
<kklimonda> ale są też inne kwiatki
<kklimonda> na przykład https://cfengine.com/dev/issues/1899 (ew. https://cfengine.com/dev/issues/1169)
<kklimonda> w ogóle package_method jest źle pomyślane
<kklimonda> nie da się na przykład definiować własnych metod porównywania wersji, przez co nie idzie ładnie zrobić package_method dla gemów z rubiego
<Red_Fedora> Jest ktoś żywy?
 * Red_Fedora gra na trąbce.
<aerradon> Red_Fedora: to jakaś prowokacja? :D
<Red_Fedora> Nie
<aerradon> twój nick znaczy się
<Red_Fedora> Mam coś nie tak z USC i add-apt-reopsitory
<aerradon> co takiego?
<Red_Fedora> Error: could not find a distribution template
<Red_Fedora> Niby ustawiałem lsb-release
<Red_Fedora> Ale nie bangla
<Red_Fedora> USC chyba ma to samo
<Red_Fedora> A w synapticu i LSC nie działają źródła oprogramowania.
<aerradon> a jaka to wersja ubuntu?
<Red_Fedora> 12.04
<aerradon> /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<aerradon> masz tam precise?
<Red_Fedora> są wpisy percise
<Red_Fedora> Ale i ocerenic
<aerradon> a może coś ci ten plik nadpsuło
<aerradon> to dobrze, że jest oneiric
<Red_Fedora> Jak to powinno wyglądać?
<aerradon> możesz zrobić tak: apt-get install --reinstall python-apt-common
<aerradon> lepiej przeinstalować pakiet bo ten plik jest raczej przydługawy
<Red_Fedora> Robić reboot?
<aerradon> e co ty
<Red_Fedora> Nadal to samo.
<aerradon> no to jeszcze base-files
<aerradon> apt-get install --reinstall base-files
<aerradon> żeby naprawić /etc/lsb-release
<Red_Fedora> nadal
<aerradon> a jaki jest wynik: lsb_release -a
<Red_Fedora> Pokazuje z elementary...
<aerradon> no tak
<aerradon> no to masz powód
<Red_Fedora> Plik był zmieniany
<aerradon> dodałeś jakieś repozytoria elementary?
<Red_Fedora> mhm
<Red_Fedora> stable + community
<aerradon> http://pastebin.com/UexL45Ce
<aerradon> tak to powinno mniej wiecej wyglądać dla 12.04
<aerradon> zrób sobie backup tego co masz i wklej to pastebin
<aerradon> i spróbuj jeszcze raz
<Red_Fedora> Niestety
<Red_Fedora> LSB jest ok
<aerradon> apt-add-repository wywala ten sam błąd?
<Red_Fedora> Ale nadal jest to samo
<Red_Fedora> Zrestartuję może
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> Dobra rada - unikać PPA :>
<aerradon> albo elementary
<kklimonda> dobre ppa nie są złe
<Red_Fedora> Wizard: Problem leży gdzie indziej.
<Red_Fedora> Ech, w manjaro nie było takich problemów..
<Red_Fedora> Tyle że hybryda nie działa tam.
<TheNumb> hybryda?
<Red_Fedora> Optimus
<aerradon> system masz aktualny?
<Red_Fedora> Jakoś paczki kompilowane z AUR nie chciały się słuchać.
<Red_Fedora> system, tak
<aerradon> najwyraźniej ktoś to już zgłosił: https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1062628
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1062628 in elementary OS "i Can't Add PPa Error: could not find a distribution template" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Red_Fedora> O!
<Red_Fedora> Tu jest fix
<Red_Fedora> Nadal doopa
<Red_Fedora> Nic nie pomaga.
<TheNumb> Red_Fedora: mieszałeś, mieszałeś i namieszałeś.
<Red_Fedora> Nie moja wina że to jest takie powalone.
<aerradon> /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info - masz tam wpis elementary?
<Red_Fedora> nope
<aerradon> no to dlatego pewnie
<aerradon> jesteś pewien, że po dodaniu repozytoriów elementary zaktualizowałeś wszystkie pakiety?
<aerradon> możesz zrobić: apt-get update && apt-get -f -u dist-upgrade
<aerradon> ?
<TheNumb> Red_Fedora: nie mów, że chcesz z ubuntu zrobić elementary ;o
<Red_Fedora> Nic
<Red_Fedora> Żadnych aktualizacji.
<aerradon> a może ty wyłączyłeś już to repo elementary?
<Red_Fedora> Są  i działają
<aerradon> to ja się poddaję, bez dostępu do kompa to trochę jak szukanie igły w stogu siana
<aerradon> robote mam
<Trustfully> witam czy ktoś może pomóc w odnalezieniu książki?
<Divisible> witam :) mam pytanie małe, można w jakiś sposób całkowicie przywrócić do początkowej konfiguracji pasek Unity ? Coś nagrzebałem i przestały mi się poruszać ikonki podczas uruchamiania programów..... Próbowałem jakieś "unity--restart" ale nic to nie pomogło.  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<aerradon> Divisible: zainstaluj dconf-tools
<aerradon> a potem: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<aerradon> wyloguj i zaloguj się ponownie
<Divisible> w konsoli normalnie ?
<aerradon> obojętnie konsola lub emulator terminala
<Divisible> ok, z/w
<Divisible> hm... no chyba to niestety też nie pomogło...
<aerradon> w takim razie to raczej nie wina ustawien
<aerradon> chociaz mozesz sprobowac jeszcze usunac ~/.config
<aerradon> zrob tak: mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak
<aerradon> wyloguj się i zaloguj się ponownie
<aerradon> ale wątpię czy coś to da
<Divisible> tzn chciałem compizem zmienić tło paska, no i wtedy się sypnęło wszystko :)
<Divisible> i do tego dropboxa nie mogę z ikonki ruszyć
<aerradon> od dawna miałeś to swoje konto użytkownika?
<aerradon> pytam dlatego, że jako ostateczność mogę podpowiedzieć mv /home/user_name /home/user_name.bak
<aerradon> mkdir /home/user_name
<Divisible> od wczoraj :)
<aerradon> aha
<aerradon> więc za wiele tam nie masz
<Quintasan> \o
<aerradon> to najprościej będzie jak utworzysz katalog domowy na nowo
<Divisible> trochę sterów tylko
<Divisible> tzn? :) bo ja całkiem zielony jestem
<aerradon> albo utwórz nowe konto całkiem
<aerradon> w ustawieniach | konta użytkowników
<aerradon> sprobuj jeszczce to
<aerradon> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<aerradon> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
<aerradon> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<Divisible> na innych kontach też brak animacji.... -.-
<Divisible> wiedziałem, że jak ruszę ustawienia Unity to coś zepsuje, no po prostu wiedziałem ; )
<aerradon> wiec to nie od ustawien
<aerradon> zainstalowales cos
<aerradon> moze sterowniki
<ftpd> 21:09:22 :: <aerradon>	 pytam dlatego, że jako ostateczność mogę podpowiedzieć mv /home/user_name /home/user_name.bak
<ftpd> 21:09:26 :: <aerradon>	 mkdir /home/user_name
<ftpd> Co za bzdury.
<aerradon> to niedokonczona mysl, nie bzdury
<Divisible> nie, wszystko działało ok, dopóki nie włączyłem compiza i nie zmieniłem przeźroczystości paska bocznego
<aerradon> to nie moze miec wplywu na ustawienia unity dla innych kont
<aerradon> takie ustawienia są per user
<ftpd> aerradon, Nie, to totalne bzdury. Człowiek chce zmienić ustawienia małego kawałka, a Ty mu każesz cały home wywalać? Głupie.
<aerradon> ftpd: wywalać?
<aerradon> to jest mv nie rm
<ftpd> Skrót myślowy.
<Divisible> spokojnie, spokojnie :)
<Divisible> poza sterownikami nic nie mam na linuksie, pierw chciałem go "doprowadzić do używalności" a później ewentualnie coś na nim posiadać
<aerradon> pomyśl jeszcze raz czy przypakiem twoje zmiany w ustawieniach compiz nie zbiegły się w czasie z instalacją sterowników
<aerradon> jeśli naturalnie jakieś instalowałeś
<Divisible> na 99 % nie zbiegły się
<aerradon> a instalowałeś jakieś sterowniki czy nie?
<Divisible> wcześniej tak
<aerradon> jakie? skąd je wziąłeś?
<Divisible> no ale było ok, do czasu jak pisałem, zmiany w compizie odnoście przeźroczystości
<Divisible> drukarka ze strony brothera, flash z hm....  	 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  touchpad z tego forum  i jeszcze wymuszenie jasności ekranu przy włączeniu
<Divisible> i to chyba tyle
<aerradon> to raczej nie ma związku z compizem
<aerradon> ftpd: masz może w zanadrzu jeszcze jakieś skróty myślowe?
<aerradon> bo ja nie mam pomysłu
<ftpd> Nie, ja się nie znam na desktopowych ubuntu.
<ftpd> Linux na desktop? Bardzo nie.
<aerradon> ja od 13 lat mam na desktopie linux i żyje
<ftpd> Ja 6 lat temu dorosłem ;-)
<aerradon> do czego?
<ftpd> Do OSX.
<Divisible> ; ) ja staram się przekonać
<aerradon> wow
<Divisible> no ale przez takie pierdoły mam "delikatny awers" ; )
<Divisible> choć wiem, że 90% problemów z komputerem siedzi przed monitorem ; )
<aerradon> Divisible: bo trafiles niefortunnie na okres kiedy Canonical pcha sie na sile w Unity
<Divisible> to nie moja wina ; )
<aerradon> tzn ja tego uzywam poniewaz lubie wiedziec co oni z tym wyprawiaja
<aerradon> i szczerze, nie mam problemow
<Divisible> albo po prostu ten 12.04 przyjazny puchacz nie jest zbyt przyjazny dla mojego lapka ; )
<ftpd> 'Przyjazny puchacz'?
<ftpd> To kolejna kretyńska nazwa 'po naszemu'?
<ftpd> Ci ludzie mają z gorem.
<Divisible> http://ubuntu.pl/pobierz.php
<aerradon> a nie lepiej z ubuntu.com?
<Divisible> nie wiem ? :)
<aerradon> objawy, które tu opisujesz są wręcz nieprawdopodobne
<aerradon> jeśli sa dwa konta użytkowników ja komputerze to jeśli dla pierwszego z nich zostaną zmodyfikowane ustawienia unity to nie ma to wpływu na drugie
<aerradon> kropka
<aerradon> chyba, że namieszałeś coś w /etc
<aerradon> na komputerze*
<Divisible> do tego coś mi ikonki głupieją -.-....  wrrr
<Divisible> do tego nie mogę odpiąć od paska programów z pakietu libreoffice i uruchomić drobpoxa ; )........
<aerradon> przy okazji, nigdy nie uzywalem polskich remixow, nie wiem co oni tam pozmieniali
<Divisible> chyba będę musiał jutro kolejny raz postawić tego linuksa ale czystego PL
<Divisible> ...
<Divisible> i znów wszystko od nowa instalować...
<aerradon> wierzyć mi się w to wszystko nie chce, szkoda że nie mam twojego kompa przed nosem ;)
<Divisible> mnie również ; >
<Divisible> a może jest teamviewer na linuksa ? :D
<aerradon> no jest
<Divisible> jak chcesz, to na chwilę mogę udostępnić ;> hehehe
<aerradon> ja teraz musze wyjsc na spacer z moimi sukami, wracam za ~ 20 min
<aerradon> brb
<Divisible> hm.. są jakieś problemy z linuksem 64 bitowym ? coś jak z windowsem, ze coś tam nie działa albo coś ?
<drathir> dlaczego problemy?
<Divisible> hm... pytam po prostu, nawyki z windowsa ; )
<Divisible> no dobra, a takie pytanie jeszcze bo zawsze mam dylemat, jakie stery od grafiki instalować gdy mam integre HD4000+ 650M? Bumblebe ?
<drathir> no tu taki plus, ze jest napisane co jest nie tak...
<drathir> Divisible: najlepiej chyba, ze do używania bez akceleracji...
<aerradon> Bumblebe jest dobry kiedy masz dwie karty graficzne
<aerradon> i nie, nie ma problemów z 64 bits
<Divisible> to w takim razie chyba pobiorę tego 64bitowego i jutro znów od nowa postawię + znów sterowniki od nowa
<Divisible> ciężkie jest życie początkującego linuksiarza.... no alenikt nie mówił, że będzie łatwo.   A jakiś punkt przywracania czy coś można zrobić i ewentualnie się do niego cofnąć czy coś?
<aerradon> na razie nic automatycznego nie ma do robienia punktów przywracania
<aerradon> mozna to osiagnac recznie przy pomocy lvm i snapshotow
<aerradon> ale skoro dobiero zaczynasz z linuxem to nie bede sie nawet rozpisywal
<TheNumb> aerradon: jak ręcznie?
<TheNumb> Ustawiasz sobie cronjoba i będzie sam robił
<TheNumb> ._.
<drathir> partycje jedna wyczyscic pod ext lub kontener tc i z live 1:1 skopiować dane z / ale szybszy reinstall...
<TheNumb> Ja wolę clonezillę ;-)
<aerradon> TheNumb: no to opowiedz o tym komus kto dopiero zaczyna
<TheNumb> Jeszcze szybsza
<drathir> TheNumb: na jakiej zasadzie to dziala?
<TheNumb> drathir: robi obraz partycji, lub jeśli wolisz to dysku ;-)
<TheNumb> Ja go sobie trzymam na zewnętrznym dysku USB.
<drathir> TheNumb: źródło zapisu dowolne?
<TheNumb> Jak czuję, że trzeba przeinstalować, powiedzmy... Windowsa to podłączam pendrive z clonezillą i w 10 minut mam czystego windowsa.
<TheNumb> drathir: możesz nawet pchać po sieci
<TheNumb> ;-)
<drathir> TheNumb: dobrze brzmi...
<TheNumb> I dobrze działa
<drathir> a to cos z filezilla ma wspólnego?
<aerradon> nie bardzo
<aerradon> filezilla to chyba klient ftp
<Divisible> a właśnie, jeszcze jedno pytanie mam, głupie ale mam...
<Divisible> w jaki sposób przeglądać pliki w takiej kolejności, w jakiej są widoczne w folderze ? bo np mam ułożone wg daty, a w przeglądarce grafiki podczas przeglądania i tak lecą wg nazwy ?
<Divisible> dobrej nocy życzę : )
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-23
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 0024 < Divisible> dobrej nocy życzę : )
<BlessJah> godziny ci się przestawiły ^^\
<gjm> 1st
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<BlessJah> Witam!
<bastetmilo> Cześć.
<Wizard> Siemano.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Czyli tam chodzo też chopy?
<pejot> dzien dobry
<bastetmilo> Wizard: chodza gdxie?
<Wizard> Na Pryszczolskie Dziewczyny Marchewki.
<bastetmilo> tak, czasem bywaja
<lzakrzewski> czy to normalne ze na Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz i 4GB ram ubuntu muli ?
<lzakrzewski> bez unity tylko gnome najnowszy
<Dreadlish> ta
<lzakrzewski> tzn 3.62
<lzakrzewski> normalne?
<Dreadlish> a jak bardzo muli?
<lzakrzewski> srednio
<lzakrzewski> da sie pracowac ale bez wiekszego komfortu
<DaZ> mnie sie wydaje, ze w sumie to nie powinno
<lzakrzewski> a i dysk ssd
<Dreadlish> wiesz, raczej nie powinno
<lzakrzewski> mam tez kompa celeron jakis 1.7 razy 2 i 3GB ram i tam 12.04 smiga na unity 2d naprawde przyjemnie
<Dreadlish> ale lepiej sprawdź czy po prostu nie masz nic tam zbytnio nawłączanego
<lzakrzewski> java duzo zre
<Dreadlish> no to jak masz w tle odpaloną javę to się nie dziw, że Ci muli :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Bzdura.
<Wizard> I pierdolony mit.
<Wizard> lzakrzewski: Nie powinno mulić.
<Wizard> Obadaj, czy jakiś dziwny proces nie je CPU.
<gjm> Wizard: Będziesz cierpiał.
<Wizard> Wiem.
<bjfs> zalezy co w tej javie, serwer minecrafta albo zimbry to katastroff ;]
<Wizard> Ale muszę walczyć z mitami :)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wiesz, apki pisane w javie zazwyczaj dunno care about resources
<Dreadlish> (albo eclipse ;d)
<bjfs> zawsze mozna arbitralnie ograniczyc pamiecozernosc w parametrach jvm, ale malo kto o to dba
<Wizard> -Xmx
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o zużycie CPU, to już zależy co program robi :)
<Wizard> lzakrzewski: I co, mieli coś w tle? Jakiś tracker-miner albo inny zeitgeist-kopacz?
<gjm> bitcoiny kopie
<TheNumb> lzakrzewski: a może nie masz zainstalowanych sterowników do grafiki i wszystko jest renderowane softłerowo?
<Wizard> O.
<Wizard> Przez llvm-pipkę.
<TheNumb> Wizard: dokładnie
<TheNumb> lzakrzewski: wrzuć glxinfo na wkleja
<Wizard> On sobie już poszedł kodować.
<TheNumb> ._.
<Wizard> Ja też bym poszedł, ale jak widzę, że ktoś używa w javie typu "short" i to jeszcze na identyfikator encji, to mi się odechciewa.
<TheNumb> Wizard: przegladasz komus kod?
<Wizard> Dostaliśmy cudzy program do rozbudowy.
<Wizard> Czad.
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> A masz jednoliterowe zmienne? :D
<Wizard> Z czystym sumieniem mogę powiedzieć, że to jest najgorszy komercyjny kod, jaki na oczy widziałem.
<Wizard> TheNumb: W pętlach. Ale to akurat nie szkodzi.
<TheNumb> A pyntlach jest ok (:
<Wizard> Bardziej mnie martwi, że wszystko jest Stringiem.
<Wizard> Kuźwa. Kiedy ludzie się nauczą, że Stringi są od noszenia na dupie, a nie od modelowania obiektowego?
<TheNumb> iteratory też? <:
<Wizard> E, nie ma iteratorów tutaj.
<Wizard> Znaczy są te niejawne, w foreach.
<lzakrzewski> TheNumb, nie miesci mi sie na terminalu glxinfo
<Ashiren> :c
<TheNumb> lzakrzewski: to pipnij output do pliku.
<Spaulding> ktos jest z krk? :)
<pejot> mam takie pytanko robię instrukcję jak skonfigurowac thunderbirda. na serwerze bedzie postfix, ispconfig3 i powstaje pytanko jaka nazwę użytkownika bedzie trzeba podać joda czy joda@jakas.domena.pl
<pejot> wydaje mi się ze opcja 2 ale wolę się upewnic
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> lol, to zależy od tego jak skonfigurujesz postfiksa.
<TheNumb> Tak jakby <:
<Dreadlish> to zależy raczej od klienta imo
<pejot> a gdzie w postfixie jest opcja
<pejot> racze nie od klienta
<Dreadlish> raczej, że od klienta.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no raczej nie ;x
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a jak masz 10 różnych domen i takie same nazwy kont?
<pejot> to pod domenęsię łączysz
<Dreadlish> tbird sobie dokleja sam domenę z tego co pamiętam
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zaraz przetestuję.
<Dreadlish> ew. podajesz mu maila i hasło, to sam sobie szuka ustawień serwera w miarę możliwości
<pejot> inaczej, : pytanko z innej bejczki bedzie to serwer hostujący jedną domenę  www pocztę (70 userów) czy warto się bawić w ISPconfig?
<pejot> chciałbym jakieś dobre graficzne narzedzie do zarządzania pocztą i w sumie tyle
<pejot> reszta to z konsoli
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: noep, nie znalazł
<TheNumb> ;-)
<pejot> :)
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: no to już nie moja wina :/
<pejot> postfixadmin chyba jest jedynym web interface
<pejot> tylko mam pytanie do znawców postfixa. Jeśli tworzę nowe konto jest ono tworzone tak jak w qmail czyli /home/user/Mailbox
<pejot> ?
<shpaq> a co ma do tego postfix?
<Spaulding> pejot: zalezy od serwera pop3/imap - np. dovecot
<shpaq> postfix to MTA
<pejot> mój błąd oczywście masz rację
<pejot> zastanawiam się tylko jak działją te frontend-y a dokumentacji nie przeglądałem
<pejot> a jak iredmail?
<pejot> moze to jest dobre rozwiazanie
<TheNumb> Ha, devowie cubuntu wypięli się na xmir
<TheNumb> xubuntu*
<Dreadlish> huh why?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: pytanie retoryczne? <:
<Dreadlish> gdzieś widziałem build z xmirem
<TheNumb> Uznali, że na tym etapie xubuntu nic nie zyska
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: testowałem ten build
<TheNumb> Nieźle poszarpane krawędzie okien ;-)
<jacekn> problem jest taki ze kiedys X zniknie z ubuntu i xubuntu bedzie mialo problem
<Dreadlish> żadnego problemu nie będzie miało
<jacekn> wiecej pracy, mniej czasu na inne rzeczy
<jacekn> wszystko do zrobienia ale utrzymywanie X czy waylanda na xubuntu to dodatkowa praca
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<jacekn> y
<TheNumb>  
<Wizard> Heh, Dreadlish, Mir to droga w dobrą stronę.
<xaxes`> nie ma ktoś z was na sprzedaż ddr2 ecc >=4G? może być w kilku kościach
<pejot> ja mam cos ale nie wiem czy ddr2
<pejot> przypomniej sie w poniedziałek
<pejot> zerkne w weekend
<pajonk> jak nie wiesz czy ddr2 to pewnie nie wiesz czy ecc
<pejot> ..
<xaxes`> pajonk: sądzisz tak bo...?
<xaxes`> pajonk: równie dobrze może mieć w domu pierdyliard różnych kości
<pajonk> bo to chyba łatwiej zapamiętać, nie?
<pejot> to ja wiem ze mam jakies kosci ecc
<pejot> a czy to ddr2 to nie wim bo mam ich duzo
<pejot> a ty juz nie badz taki madry ... piatek jest
<pejot> za 26 min koncze prace :D
<Wizard> :D
<danio__> cześć! Mam pytanie gdyż nie uruchamia mi się nautilus w ogóle....używam ElementaryOS - zaktualizowałem jądro do 3.10.5 w terminalu wyskakuje "naruszenie ochrony pamięci" Ktoś miał podobny problem?
<Wizard> #elementary, o ile dobrze pamiętam.
<danio__> a tak ogolnie wszystko działa :)
<danio__> tak tylko, że tam nikogo nie ma :)
<pajonk> Jaki system taki kanał.
<Wizard> Cóż.
<danio__> no wiesz jednak bazuje na ubuntu...więc?
<Wizard> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Wizard> Niekoniecznie.
<pajonk> Jak zaktualizowałeś jajko i się popsuło to domyśl się co jest przyczyną.
<Wizard> Akurat Ubuntu ma najnowszego Nautilusa, a sporo dystrybucji się na niego obraziło.
<danio__> akurat wczesniej działało tez na tym jajku
<danio__> po prostu właczyłem kompa i nie działa ot tak:)
<Wizard> A Elementary to jest dystrybucja ogólnie obrażona na całe Gnome i cały świat.
<Wizard> :P
<pajonk> ja bym użył strace
<Wizard> Jedyne co możesz zrobić, to pełną aktualizację. Jak nie pomoże, to strace
<Wizard> Tyle ci możemy pomóc.
<danio__> może i dobrze, bo ubuntu sory ale compiz rozwala system
<danio__> muł x 10
<danio__> jak przejdą na mira moze coś z tego będzie ale to jeszcze ho ho
<drathir> danio__: a to wpisywałes w terminalu nautilus i tylko tyle wyrzuciło?
<danio__> tak
<Wizard> Używam linuksa ładnych parę lat. W cuda nie wierzę ;D
<Wizard> To jedziesz ze strace
<danio__> dokładnie to: danio@danio:~$ nautilus
<danio__> Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension
<danio__> Initializing nautilus-dropbox 0.7.1
<danio__> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
<Wizard> O, mamy już chętnego.
<danio__> no i koniec:)
<Wizard> Wywal/wyłącz nautilus-dropbox.
<danio__> robiłem to :)
<danio__> też kupa
<Wizard> No to strace.
<drathir> danio__: wywal dropa
<danio__> dalej to samo
<Wizard> pajonk: Daj krzyż.
<Wizard> danio__: No to strace.
<Wizard> :P
<drathir> danio__: ewentualnie utworz nowego usera i spod niego odpal jak sie uruchomi dodatki jak nie cos w systemie, albo nautilusie, sprobuj tez z sudo uruchomic...
<Wizard> pajonk: Dzięki.
<pajonk> ChanServowi dziękuj.
<Wizard> On taki miły?
<pajonk> Ano.
<danio__> ok, spróbuje
<Wizard> Próbuj próbuj.
<Wizard> Jak nie lubisz Compiza, to jest Unity 2D.
<danio__> dobry żart:)
<pajonk> danio__: strace nautilus &> czemutoniedziala
<pajonk> i wklej gdzieś, byle nie tu
<Wizard> danio__: U mnie działa.
<Wizard> I przynajmniej nie mam problemów z Nautilusem :D
<danio__> eh..
<Wizard> Ceh?
<Wizard> Zainstalowałeś protezę systemu, to teraz walcz :>
<Wizard> Chociaż wczoraj czytałem całkiem składny wpis na blogu o nowym Elementary.
<Wizard> Że tam porzucili pytongowy chłam i popisali w vali. I przerzucili swoje programy z GTK2 na GT3,
<pejot> miłego weekendu
<Wizard> Ale i tak, wciąż: http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/10/e6560ed81726d8e62ef410dd73e96f62.gif?1349082122
<Wizard> pejot: Cześć.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ly5qruq> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<xaxes`> elementary jest w pytkę
<xaxes`> szybkie i ładne
<Wizard> No jak przepisali pytongowy chłam na valę, to nie ma wyjścia :D
<Wizard> Musi być szybkie
<m477> witą
<drathir> witam...
<m477> :)
<Wizard> m477: Żyjesz!
<pajonk> Udaje.
<m477> tak
<m477> ale sie spalilem ^_^
<Stirlitz> co tam? nic jak zwykle? ubunty działajo
<artur> siema , mam pytanie . Jak sprawdzić kogoś ip przez skype ?
<Stirlitz> normalnie, sniffera zainstalowac i popatrzeć
<Stirlitz> instrukcja na kozaczek.pl
<artur> Wielkie dzięki
<pajonk> artur: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=skype+check+ip
<artur> dzięki
<artur> a, da sie sprawdzic za pomocą netstat -n ?
<artur> chodzi mi o terminal .
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-24
<jacekowski> 1st
<pajonk> 1st
<qermit> o/
<pajonk> say /o
<pajonk> damn
<pajonk> przegrałem życie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/7yD4fFg.jpg
<patS> witam. mozesz mi ktos wytlumaczy jak zaktualizowac sterowniki do karty graficznej do najnowszej wersji w ubuntu 12.04??
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<drathir> btw a to zabrali tego wspomagacza od sterow w ubu ?
<TheNumb> jockey? nieee
<TheNumb> zintegrowali go z czymś innym
<drathir> chyba tak, bylo dawno cos takiego, ze wykrywalo i proponowalo wybor sterownikow do instalacji...
<TheNumb> Teraz dalej jest.
<artur> Witam mm problem . Wpisuje w terminal polecenie netstat -n , i nie wiem jak to zatrzymać .
<pajonk> artur: wpisz
<pajonk> "netstat -n | less" i przewijaj strzałkami
<artur> zaraz zobacze
<artur> też nie moge
<pajonk> no jak nie? z less też wypluwa wszystko od razu?
<pajonk> dobrze to wpisałeś?
<artur> tak
<artur> a , da się sprawdzić ip jakims innym sposobem ?
<pajonk> czyje?
<artur> kolegi
<pajonk> zapytaj go :v
<artur> chodzi o to że nikt nie wie z czego on ma neta , raz mówi tak , a raz tak
<artur> a linków nie klika
<pajonk> co, chcesz się bawić w hakera?
<artur> nie ja tylko chcem jego ip zewnętrzne
<TheNumb> hcem
<rurkowce> kce
<pajonk> a po co?
<TheNumb> chaker
<artur> po to zeby zobaczyc z czego ma neta
<pajonk> http://checkip.dyndns.org/
<pajonk> niech ci powie
<artur> o tym to ja wiem
<artur> ale chodzi o to ze on nie chce
<pajonk> artur: http://thginkkcalb.com/sk.php
<pajonk> masz z tym skype
<pajonk> nie sprawdzę czy działa, nie używam skype
<artur> ale o co tam chodzi ?
<pajonk> wpisujesz login ofia^Ckolegi → "Submit Query" → magia
<artur> dzieki
<pajonk> artur: a ty z tym netstatem to robisz na linuksie? czy windowsie?
<artur> w linuksie
<pajonk> to ja nie wiem czemu ci less nie działa
<artur> ale jak a komenda ma być złozona ?
<pajonk> ale o czym teraz mówisz?
<artur> o tym w jakiej kolejności to wpisać
<pajonk> co, gdzie?
<artur> komende
<artur> bo ja wpisuje : netstat -n less
<TheNumb> artur: | less
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> tak jak podał
<artur> aha
<TheNumb> ._.
<pajonk> nosz w dupę
<TheNumb> jerza
<artur> co ?
<pajonk> piszę wyraźnie, upewniam się, a tu taki zonk
<pajonk> jak ktoś ci pisze coś w "" to przepisuj _dokładnie_ to samo
<artur> ok
<pajonk> I co, teraz działa?
<artur> tak
<TheNumb> To podaj teraz ajpi kolegi
<TheNumb> A, poszedł sobie
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> A przypadkiem skype to już nie jest p2p?
<TheNumb> Teraz wszystko chyba leci przez serwery małomiękkiego
<pajonk> dunno
<tiny> czesc pomoze ktos zainstalowac sterowniki nvidi 319.49??
<Guest75020> nie działa mi tak komeda sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop a jak użyje tej sudo stop lightdm a potem sudo init 3 to pluje sie ze jakis blad ze skryptem jest i cos potem o Nouveau ?? wie ktos jak to zrobic
<drathir> Guest75020: lepiej podeslij faktyczne bledy...
<artur> Siema . Wie ktos może jak zrobic pulpit 3d w ubuntu ?
<Arturrr> czesc
<Arturrr> mozna tu uzyskac pomoc?:)
<rurkowce> nie mozna.
<Arturrr> ok
<Arturrr> nie dziwie sie ze sie nic nie dzieje :)
<bastetmilo> no, straszne
<Arturrr> jak to lecialo to motto od ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> linux for human beings?
<jacekowski> elo ziomki
<jacekowski> i poziomki
<bastetmilo> cześć
<jacekowski> co tam u ciebie
<bastetmilo> Wrociłam z Warszawy niedawno.
<bastetmilo> pracuje, pisze ciekawe projekty
<bastetmilo> organizuje
<jacekowski> a to dlugo na wiosce bylas?
<bastetmilo> hm. 8 dni prawie
<Ashiren> jak tam caturday
<CookieM> kocio
<CookieM> analogicznie do "byczo"
<Ashiren> :3
<bastetmilo> mój kot mnie podrapał własnie
<bastetmilo> ciągnełam go za ogon, wiec mi rozwalił palca :/
<CookieM> bastetmilo, sama się prosiłaś
<CookieM> ;)
<bastetmilo> wiem. Powinnam obcinać mu pazurki, wtedy by nie miał takich szponów jak krogulec
<pajonk> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-25
<jacekowski> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<denysonique> Kto z was ma konto na HackerNews?
<konradb> hakery
<konradb> a co
<gjm> Ja nie mam nawet komputera.
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-18
<komputer> powitać!
<drathir> bry...
<shuman> do
<bury> Witam wszytskich
<Guest32630> mam problem do zalogowania się do swojego konta w graficznej powłoce... dystrybucja to Lubuntu
<Guest32630> Lubuntu 14.04 został zainstalowany na stary 12.10. teraz po wybraniu użytkownika oraz wpisaniu poprawnego hasła znowu pojawia się menu wyboru użytkownika
<mati75> Guest32630: zaloguj się na konsolę
<mati75> Guest32630: i usuń konfigurację lxsession
<mati75> Guest32630: rm ~/.config/lxsession
<mati75> Guest32630: rm -rf ~/.config/lxsession
<Guest32630> ok, dzięki. spróbuję. Mam jeszcze pytanie, stało się to jeszcze na Lubuntu 12.10. Po normalnym wyłączeniu kompa i po kilku godzinach ponownym włączeniu takie coś samo się zrobiło. Sądziłem, że ma to wpływ na brak wsparcia 12.10. Nowy system i ten sam problem. Chciałbym wiedzieć na przyszłość, co mogłem namieszać, bądź co miało na to wpływ
<jacekowski> to normalne pod linuxem
<jacekowski> rozne rzeczy czasem przestaja dzialac bez zadnego oczywistego powodu
<Ashiren> zwlaszcza jak sie aktualizuje z 12.10 do 14.04, a nie po kolei
<Guest32630> ten problem z logowaniem pojawił się jeszcze przed instalacją nowego systemu.
<jacekowski> teoretycznie, uaktualnienia z LTS do LTS powinny przechodzic bez problemu
<jacekowski> teoretycznie
<jacekowski> chociaz 12.10 to nie LTS
<jacekowski> ale wersja troche wyzsza od poprzedniego LTSa
<Guest32630> było 12.04 i aktualka do 12.10
<dweller> z 10.04 do 14.04 po za pojedynczymi configami poszła bez problemu
<dweller> chociaż desktop z oczywistych względów może czynić większe problemy
<dweller> jak chociażby zmiana konfiguracji w katalogu użytkownika
<BlessJah> ja nadal mam problemy po 12.04->14.04
<BlessJah> zalogowac sie nie moglem, po suspend dwa razy haslo musze podac
<jacekowski> ja sie boje reboot zrobic
<BlessJah> prawie 200 dni uptime
<BlessJah> ^^
<jacekowski> mam lepsze cos
<jacekowski>  14:34:01 up 134 days, 16:18,  1 user,  load average: 0.27, 0.63, 0.91
<jacekowski> to bez UPSa
<mati75>  15:27:40 up 869 days, 17:07,  9 users,  load average: 6.93, 8.61, 9.06
<mati75> to też bez upsa
<jacekowski> jak to mowia starzy gorale, uptime to miara niespatchowanych bugow kernela
<mati75> miałem jednego 1300 dni
<mati75> do czasu aż jednął zasilacz
<jacekowski> ale ktos go wyeksploitowal
<mati75> tylko się zaśmierdział
<drathir> a co jak w redudantnych sie jeden spali? sa zabezpieczenia zeby serwera nie wylaczylo podczas spalenis?
<Tombus> Witam ponownie. Pisa³em wcze¶niej w sprawie Lubuntu 14.04 i nieudanych logowañ...
<Tombus> Niestety, wczesniejsze propozycje naprawy nie dzialaja. Dodatkowo po zalogowaniu na konto goscia nie dziala siec. Teraz pisze z innego kompa (przepraszam za brak pl liter)
<Ashiren> mhm
<Tombus> jakies pomysly?
<Ashiren> cycki
<Ashiren> zaraz sie ktos pewnie odezwie
<enedil> Hejka
<Tombus_> Niestety. Nikt nie pomg³...
<Tombus_> @enedil, oglbys mi z Lubuntu 14.04?
<enedil> Tombus_: co jest nie tak?
<Tombus_> Jeszcze gdy mia³em Lubu 12.10 podczas normalnego laczenia kompa system przywital mnie oknem logowania uzytkownika. Nawet jak wybralem ten moj wlasciwy i wpisywalem poprawne haslo, to ekran zanikal na chwile i ponownie wlaczal sie ekran logowania. (przepraszam za brak pl liter)
<Tombus_> Ucieklem sie do nowej instalacji 14.04 sadzac, ze to pomoze. Niestery ten sam efekt
<enedil> klikij Ctrl+Alt+F2
<enedil> spróbuj się zalogować
<Tombus_> logowac sie w konsoli da
<Tombus_> tylko nie w gui
<enedil> coś da
<enedil> sudo service lightdm restart
<enedil> ?
<Tombus_> probowalem
<enedil> a (z konta użytkownika)
<Tombus_> proponowali mi usunac ./configure/lxsession
<Tombus_> po tej operacji nie ma sieci na koncie goscia
<enedil> rm ~/.Xauthority
<Tombus_> moment
<Ashiren> ew. zaloz konto nowego uzytkownika
<Tombus_> poszedl reset. zaraz sprawdzimy, czy zadziala. rowniez myslalem o nowym uzytkowniku
<Tombus_> tylko nie wiem, czy mialbym dostep do zasobow starego konta
<Ashiren> no tak
<Ashiren> poprostu nowy user stworzy sie w /home
<Ashiren> ale i tak bedziesz miec dostep do /home/stary
<Ashiren> co najwyzej ponowna zabawa z ustawieniami desktopu
<enedil> ewentualnie skopiować niektóre pliki i chownować
<Tombus_> niestety. nie dziala :(
<kklimonda> takie gdybanie, poszukaj w logach błędów
<Tombus_> poprosze o namiary na logi
<kklimonda> gdzieś w /var/log/ szukaj, pewnie coś związanego z lightdm
<kklimonda> (zakładając, że to lightdm jest)
<kklimonda> ale pewnie tak
<Tombus_> moment. szukam i w razie czego udostepnie. Wy fachowym okiem zapewne wiecej wyczytacie
<enedil> find /var/log -iname "lightdm*"
<Tombus_> juz mam. tak jak mowiliscie lightdm
<Tombus_> znalazlem cos takiego jak session pid=1274 oraz pid=1333
<Ashiren> to nic nie mowi
<xubuntu_> siemka
<xubuntu_> mam maly problem
<xubuntu_> a w sumie to duzy
<xubuntu_> zainstalowalem xubuntu
<xubuntu_> wszystko ok
<xubuntu_> pod koniec czarny ekran
<xubuntu_> i przeszlo do pulpitu
<mati75> łączymy się z tobą w bulu
<xubuntu_> ale po wyjeciu plytki zawiesil sie komp
<xubuntu_> tak jakby to byl live cd
<xubuntu_> po resecie bios mowi ze jest bledna tabela partycji
<xubuntu_> na live cd widze partycje z windowsem
<xubuntu_> widze dwie partycje od xubuntu
<xubuntu_> i sa tam pliki
<xubuntu_> ktos wie co jest nie tak ?
<xubuntu_> bolu*
<xubuntu_> naucz sie polskiego
 * mati75 troll
<mati75> xubuntu_: włącz live cd
<xubuntu_> no jestem teraz na nim
<mati75> odpal gparted i sprawdź partycje
<xubuntu_> kay
<xubuntu_> odpalam
<xubuntu_> czy problem moze tkwic w tym ze nie rozpoznaje partycji swap ?
<xubuntu_> w sensie w instalatorze dalem partycja wymiany a tutaj picze unknown
<xubuntu_> wiec moze przeformatowac i tyle ?
<mati75> przeformatyj
<xubuntu_> juz
<xubuntu_> wyslac jakies info ?
<xubuntu_> mati75: mogło to byś problemem ?
<kklimonda> jak bios mówi, że błędna tablica partycji, to problemem nie jest raczej typ jednej z partycji
<xubuntu_> no ona byla nie rozpoznawana w ogole..
<xubuntu_> nie wiem
<xubuntu_> a jakies inne pomysly
<xubuntu_> ?
<mati75> uwalony mbr
<xubuntu_> co w zwiazku z tym zrobic ?
<mati75> przywrócić trzeba gruba
<xubuntu_> jak ?
<mati75> google → ubuntu chroot odzyskiwanie gruba2
<xubuntu_> btw. ale to by troche dziwne bylo bo dwa razy juz instalowalem xubuntu i to samo
<xubuntu_> a wszystko idzie ok
<Guest63766> witam
<xubuntu_> wróciłem
<Ashiren> ohayo
<xubuntu_> przywróciłem gruba mam wybór systemu ale po wybraniu jest wiadomosc o bledzie nie mozna bylo zamontowac roota
<xubuntu_> nie wiem co dalej :c
<xubuntu_> ktoś pomoże ? proszę
<xubuntu_> z/w
<xubuntu_> Haaaalo
<xubuntu_> Pomoże mi ktoś ?
<Voldenet> nie wiem wiele o xubuntu
<Dreadlish> co.
<Voldenet> ale
<Dreadlish> a dokładniej co wywala?
<xubuntu_> Dobra od początku
<Voldenet> masz zepsute /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Voldenet> 'nie mozna zamontowac roota' wystepuje jak w root= wpiszesz bzdury
<xubuntu_> ale dopiero co przywrocilem calego gruba 2
<Dreadlish> a robiłeś config jeszcze raz?
<xubuntu_> nie
<Voldenet> wydaje mi sie, ze masz skopany config
<Dreadlish> no to idź zrób config jeszcze raz.
<xubuntu_> to co mam z nim zroibc ?
<xubuntu_> a jakis poradnik ?
<Dreadlish> wchrootuj sie w twoje xubuntu
<Dreadlish> tak jak to robiłeś do przywracania gruba
<Dreadlish> i potem grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xubuntu_> k
<xubuntu_> coś tam sie robiło
<xubuntu_> znalazł obraz
<xubuntu_> pisze że gotowe
<xubuntu_> reset ?
<Voldenet> możliwe, że to zadziała
<Voldenet> przejmuj się, jak nie zadziała ;)
<xubuntu_> z/w
<xubuntu_> reset
<xubuntu_> Niestety wróciłem :C
<xubuntu_> nie dało mi to nic
<xubuntu_> zrobiłem zdjęcie błedu
<xubuntu_> jeżeli to wam pomoże
<xubuntu_> wrzuce na hosting i podam wam linka :c
<Voldenet> na imgura wrzuć
<Voldenet> imgur > wszystko
<xubuntu_> k
<xubuntu_> http://imgur.pl/leq3j1yqvhfw
<kklimonda> masz źle root device ustawione
<xubuntu_> mianowicie ?
<xubuntu_> co muszę zrobić by to naprawić i co zrobiłem żle że do tego doszło ?
<kklimonda> wpisz blkid, powinno wypisać ci listę partycji i ich uuidy, potem musisz zajrzeć do /boot/grub/grub.cfg, odszukać linijkę zaczynającą się od menuentry, zagnieżdżona w niej będzie linijka zaczynająca się od "linux /boot/vmlinuz" i tam będzie taki kawałek: root=UUID=<długi ciąg znaków>, ten ciąg powinien być taki sam jak wynik blkid
<kklimonda> ale to powinno się automatycznie chyba zrobić, przy odpaleniu update-grub
<Voldenet> ewentualnie ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kklimonda> jak nigdy nie grzebałeś w linuksie, to zobacz czy windows wstaje, a jak tak to spróbuj zainstalować jeszcze raz linuksa od zera - podejrzewam, że będzie szybciej ;)
<Voldenet> kklimonda: twardy zawodnik, da radę
<xubuntu_> windows jest na osobnym dysku :c
<xubuntu_> instalowałem 2 razy to samo
<Voldenet> pewnie masz wpisanego roota po /dev/sdxx
<Voldenet> a nie po uuid
<xubuntu_> twoj sposob to zalatwi ?
<kklimonda> na odległość jest trudno powiedzieć, czy to jest prawdziwy problem
<Voldenet> w grub.cfg będzie coś w stylu: linux /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=/dev/sda1 rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet
<Voldenet> trzeba zamiast /dev/sda1 dać UUID=guid
<xubuntu_> k
<Voldenet> guid można poczytać z `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid`
<Voldenet> jak nie wiesz który dysk jest który, to montuj i sprawdzaj
<xubuntu_> wiem ktory jest ktory :P
<xubuntu_> ten grub.cfg normalnie odpalic z explorera ?
<Voldenet> najprościej w konsoli
<Voldenet> nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Voldenet> ^ to ctrl
<Voldenet> skróty masz podane na pasku dolnym
<xubuntu_> rzeczywiscie jest wpisane /dev/sda1
<xubuntu_> a nie uuid
<xubuntu_> zaraz zamienie
<xubuntu_> ok zla sciezka
<xubuntu_> sda1 to windowsowski C:/
<xubuntu_> :/
<Voldenet> po uuid najlepiej
<xubuntu_> ok
<Voldenet> możesz przepinać dyski i raczej nie zepsujesz
<Voldenet> a tak to możesz przestawić w biosie i już masz zepsute
<xubuntu_> problem mam kolejny xd
<xubuntu_> nano nie wiem czemu wyswietla pusty plik
<xubuntu_> a edytorem nie mam uprawnien do zapisu
<xubuntu_> jezeli o nano mowimy
<xubuntu_> to pewnie musze pelna sciezke podac
<xubuntu_> ale nie wiem jaka jest w linuksie
<xubuntu_> xd
<xubuntu_> lol
<xubuntu_> chyba znalazlem blad
<xubuntu_> xd
<xubuntu_> w glownej sciezce /boot/grub
<xubuntu_> nie ma pliku configuracyjnego
<xubuntu_> w /media/xubuntu/dziwne cyferki/boot/grub/grub.cfg jest
<xubuntu_> tak jakbym mial dwa linuksy 0.o
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> jakby grub był na innej partycji to wygląda
<xubuntu_> caly system
<xubuntu_> xd
<Voldenet> Nieźle :-)
<Voldenet> afaik przy instalacji gruba można było powiedzieć którego dysku ma użyć
<xubuntu_> zrobiłem dokładnie tak
<xubuntu_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przywracanie-gruba-2-z-livecd/
<xubuntu_> no wrzucilem go na sda
<xubuntu_> a w sumie z blkid wynika ze ubuntu jest na sdb
<xubuntu_> ale podzialalo bo dalo mi to gruba xd
<xubuntu_> wczesniej nie mialem wyboru systemu
<xubuntu_> zrobilem plik grub.cfg w glownej sciezce
<xubuntu_> a ta partycje z media moze usunac ?
<Voldenet> jak nie potrzebujesz dwóch instancji xubuntu, to raczej tak ;)
<xubuntu_> tylko problem jest taki ze nie wiem jak xd
<Voldenet> masz gui z livecd?
<Voldenet> gparted
<Voldenet> to najlepsza opcja
<xubuntu_> ok
<Voldenet> w windowsie jest diskmgmt.msc
<xubuntu_> znaczy ja caly czas pisze z live cd
<xubuntu_> :P
<xubuntu_> a co do windowsa wiem, uzywalem wczoraj
<xubuntu_> tez przez tego linuksa xd
<Voldenet> zasadniczo gparted to dobra opcja
<xubuntu_> no skanuje
<Voldenet> niektórzy linuksowcy robią osobno partycję z /boot /home itp.
<Voldenet> ja tam osobno mam tylko /home
<xubuntu_> ja mam osobno / i /home
<xubuntu_> no właśnie
<xubuntu_> i dodatkowo swap jeszcze
<xubuntu_> i tyle
<xubuntu_> coś długo skanuje...
<xubuntu_> a te linijki Source ID xx was not found when attempting to remove it
<xubuntu_> sa normalne ?
<xubuntu_> o a teraz jeszcze unhandled exception
<xubuntu_> invalid byte sequence in conversion input
<xubuntu_> ten gparted chyba sie nie odpali :/
<xubuntu_> cos sie zjebalo
<xubuntu_> kurwa
<Voldenet> czy ma Pan jakieś ważne dane? :>
<xubuntu_> tylko nie format kolejny -,-
<Voldenet> :-)
<Voldenet> da się to naprawić, ale
<Voldenet> nie wymaga to trywialnie
<xubuntu_> shiet
<xubuntu_> no dobra ale instalowalem juz raz
<xubuntu_> i drugi raz
<xubuntu_> i po instalacji juz sa problemy
<xubuntu_> a instalacja powinna dawac raczej dzialajacy system
<xubuntu_> :c
<xubuntu_> moze robie cos zle
<xubuntu_> podczas instalacji
<Voldenet> To jest możliwe, nie wiem na ile xubuntu jest odporne na dwa dyski
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że jak zainstalujesz gruba od nowa i w cfg poprawisz wszystko
<Voldenet> to powinno działać na tej instancji :)
<xubuntu_> a jak zainstaluje gruba ta dziwna partycja zostanie ?
<xubuntu_> xd
<xubuntu_> czekaj
<xubuntu_> sprawdze z tym cfg wstawionym do roota
<xubuntu_> z/w
<xubuntu_> reset
<xubuntu_> :)
<xubuntu_> nie działa
<xubuntu_> :)
<xubuntu_> dobra
<xubuntu_> moge zrobić formata
<xubuntu_> moge wgrywać na jednym dysku
<xubuntu_> tylko pokolei
<xubuntu_> co mam zrobić
<xubuntu_> zmienić w biosie boot na ten dysk
<xubuntu_> potem normalnie z plytki 3 partycje /
<xubuntu_> ?
<xubuntu_> i tyle
<Voldenet> xubuntu_: normalnie zainstaluj, powinno pójść
<xubuntu_> ok
<Voldenet> jak nie pójdzie, to zmień roota na uuid
<Voldenet> wtedy na 99% pójdzie
<xubuntu_> k
<xubuntu_> no to odpalam
<xubuntu_> ale na wszelki wypadekodlaczylem drugi dysk
<xubuntu_> pierwsza partycja 40gb podstawowa poczatek przestrzeni ext4 punkt: /
<xubuntu_> ok ?
<xubuntu_> Voldenet: A wlasnie.. /dev/sda czy konkretna partycja w moim przypadku /dev/sda1
<Voldenet> /dev/sda to dysk
<Voldenet> /dev/sda1 to partycja
<xubuntu_> w sensie instalowac system
<xubuntu_> na dev/sda czy sda1
<Voldenet> na sda1, oczywiście
<xubuntu_> Urządzenie do instalacji programu rozruchowego
<xubuntu_> dokladniej xd
<Tracerneo> Tam dysk dajesz.
<xubuntu_> no
<Tracerneo> Czyli sda
<Voldenet> tam dajesz dysk
<xubuntu_> o to mi chodzilo
<xubuntu_> dzieki
<Voldenet> program rozruchowy to jest po prostu 512 bajtów
<Voldenet> na początku dysku
<Voldenet> :)
<Tracerneo> Można partycję, ale to w bardziej zaawansowanych przypadkach.
<Voldenet> i on już ładuje sobie wszystko dalej
<xubuntu_> k
<Voldenet> Tracerneo: prędzej bym użył kilku plików img i jakiegoś sensownego bootloadera
<Voldenet> bootowanie z partycji brzmi jak zły pomysł
<Tracerneo> Img? System plików w pliku to generalnie zły pomysł.
<Tracerneo> Ale jak wspomniałem, w zaawansowanych przypadkach.
<Tracerneo> Np. dla UEFI instalujesz GRUBa na specjalnej partycji.
<Tracerneo> Jak szyfrujesz, to też na partycji.
<Tracerneo> Jak chainloadujesz, to też możesz na partycji.
<enedil> Jak używasz GRUBa z GTP na BIOSie to jest potrzebna partycja na początku dysku o rozmiarze 1 - 2 MiB z flagą bios_grub (można ustawić w gparted)
<xubuntu_> Voldnet: wgl, podczas instalacji w pewnym momencie ekran przechodz w tryb osczedzania energii i nie da sie z tym nic zrobic
<xubuntu_> Voldnet: ale potem odpala sie pulpit xubuntu tylko ze chyba z live-cd bo po wyjeciu plytki zawiesza sie komp
<xubuntu_> i nie wiem czy to normalne
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-19
<xvibenedykt> Belzebub: ave!
<Belzebub> xvibenedykt: ]:->
<AndChat138129> Siemka
<AndChat138129> Instaluje ubuntu najnowsze z pendrive i pasek postapu zatrzymał się na pobieranie pliku 1 z 3
<AndChat138129> Nie wiem co zrobic
<AndChat138129> To normalne ?
<AndChat138129> Trwa to juz z 10 minut
<AndChat138129> Voldenet: pomozesz ? Xd
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> :3
<mati75> eh got
<lukas1> co tu tak martwo?
<nvll> [*] wpisujcie miasta
<mati75> /dev/null
<Dreadlish> /dev/zero
<^Shibumi^> /dev/Dupa  o_O
<Dreadlish> ls: /dev/Dupa: no such file or directory
<^Shibumi^> hehe  ;)
<Tombus> Witam ponowmie w sprawie Lubuntu i braku mzliwosci logowania
<Tombus> utworzenie nowego uzytkownika nie pomoglo
<enedil> gdybyście mieli problemy z przegrzewaniem lapka, to wylogujcie się z Internetu ;D http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01993129&cc=pl&dlc=pl&lc=pl&product=3376499#N95
<mati75> no tak pavulon
<mati75> optymalna temperatura pracy 90 stopni
<jacekowski> mi sie 5 letni asus ostatnio zaczal przegrzewac
<mati75> ja mam w 5 letnim hp cały czas 60 stopni
<lukas_> siema co tam?
<lukas_> irc taki martwy
<mati75> aż śmierdzi trupem
<lukas_> no ogólnie ircy odchodzą już powoli do lamusa. Obsługa za trudna no i jest facebook
<Dreadlish> co?
<Dreadlish> z ircem jest jak z fejsem
<Dreadlish> kto wejdzie raz, będzie wracał cały czas ;d
<lukas_> mam nadzieję, że nie używacie basha jako domyślnego shella
<Dreadlish> a masz z tym problem?
<lukas_> od kiedy poznałem zsh i oh my zsh nie jestem już wstanie korzystać z basha
<Dreadlish> meh.
<Dreadlish> mi sie nie widzi
<Dreadlish> wszędzie instalować zsh - brrr, dont
<lukas_> to proste jak drut xD Warto spróbować. Ogólnie dziwie się dlaczego to właśnie bash jest standardem
<Dreadlish> popatrzmy
<Dreadlish> zsh zostało zaczęte w 1990
<Dreadlish> bash troszkę wcześniej
<Dreadlish> bash jest bardziej kompatybilny z sh
<Dreadlish> a zsh ma więcej do ksh
<Dreadlish> poza tym zsh chyba nie jest posix-compatible
<ftpd> lukas_, A dlaczego 'nie jesteś w stanie'? (Hint: też klikam zsh.)
<Ashiren> klikash z zsh!?
<enedil> wole basha, bo nie mam ochoty edytować każdego skryptu, który wymaba basha
<lukas_> zsh jest o wiele bardziej wygodny. Wszędzie gdzie mogę do instaluję i ustawiam zsh. Dreadlish: ma rację. ZSH nie jest chyba całkowicie kompatybilny. Zawsze można używać basha do skryptów i zsh to normalnej pracy na terminalu
<lukas_> o zsh dowiedziałem się z reddita i naprawdę mi się spodobał
<Dreadlish> ja tylko mam nadzieje, że nie klepiesz z archa.
<lukas_> xD
<lukas_> ostatnio próbowałem archa i nie jest taki straszny ale zostałem przy ubuntu
<enedil> podobno fish jest też niezły. dla wielu lepszy niż zsh
<Ashiren> wyprobowac archa i zostac przy ubuntu ;/
<Dreadlish> Ashiren: pomyśl, że zawsze mógł rzucić się na gentoo.
<lukas_> enedil; sprawdzę
<lukas_> Ashiren; nic w tym dziwnego. Lubię ubuntu z tego samego powodu co wielu go nienawidzi unity. Te mulaste unity chodzi najlepiej na moim radeonie 4550 z otwartymi sterami
<enedil> lukas_: gdyby nie Unity, to bym siedział tylko na Archu. Na netbooku mam Archa z i3. <3 tiling WMs.
<nvll> zainstaluj archa z unity
<enedil> nvll: nie wszystko tam działa
<enedil> n.p. HUD
<lukas_> lubicie shella? imo to najbardziej nieorgonomiczne i cudaczne środowisko jakie spotkałem. Bez wtyczek jest praktycznie nieużywalny
<Voldenet> nie używałem
<Voldenet> najlepszy shell to taki normalny
<Voldenet> Wszystko oparte o xorg to cudactwo
<Voldenet> jak ktoś chce sobie poklikać wszystko w gui to ma windowsa i maca
<mati75> w macu też masz terminal
<mati75> nie Dreadlish?
<Dreadlish> TAG
<Dreadlish> XD
<Voldenet> masz, ale w macu najpierw było gui potem terminal
<lukas_> Voldenet: jesteś hardcorem
<Voldenet> podobnie w windowsie, też masz shella, którym wszystko można zrobić
<Dreadlish> nie, w macu najpierw ukradli kernel.
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: hehhe
<Dreadlish> potem dorobili resztę
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/X2w32Qd.jpg
<Dreadlish> mój mac taki piękny
<lukas_> krążą legendy, że jak linuksiarz znormalnieje to kupuje sobie właśnie maca
<Dreadlish> >znormalnieje
<Dreadlish> >maca
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> chłopie, jak jakiemuś odpieprzy to idzie na freebsd.
<Voldenet> można mówić co się chce, ale mac jest całkiem w porządku
<Dreadlish> mnie tam nawet nie irytuje
<Dreadlish> jakbym musiał to bym używał osxa
<Voldenet> co prawda jeśli chodzi o piękno, cenę, czy czymkolwiek, to już nie jest top1
<lukas_> w porządku ale nudny w chuj
<Voldenet> najwyżej ex equo
<Dreadlish> zaraz przylezie bidżej
<Voldenet> s/czymkolwiek/cokolwiek/
<Dreadlish> gjm: dajkrzyża
<mati75> Dreadlish: dej krzyża
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> gjm: dej krzyż
<Voldenet> btw, Dreadlish, weechat mistrzwyścig
<Voldenet> wysokie pięć
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: tak.
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: wzajemnie
<Dreadlish> taka mała wojenka
<Dreadlish> irssi vs weechat
<enedil> irssi
<mati75> xchat :D
<Voldenet> pan jest tu chyba nowy
<Voldenet> nowoprzyjaciele nie potrafią w ogniowojny
<enedil> troszke
<enedil> s/nie potrafią/nie mogą
<lukas_> ja tan korzystam z weechata i jestem zadowolony, więcej mi do szczęscia nie potrzeba
<ftpd> lukas_, Ok, przeczytałem 'dlaczego zsh'. Pierdolisz byle pierdolić, w większości przypadków nie mając pojęcia do końca, o czym.
<mati75> ftpd: przecież tak wygląda 90% polskiego internetu
<Dreadlish> ftpd: dla mnie ten gość jest dziwny
<Dreadlish> kocha sobie zsh, a nie lubi shella
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Ale testował archa.
<Ashiren> i nie poslubil
<lukas_> Dreadlish: a co spólnego zsh z gnome shellem?
<Dreadlish> nie napisałeś, że chodzi Ci o gnome shell.
<Dreadlish> nie, to nie było domyślne.
<lukas_> to trzeba było się zapytać, jak były wątpiwości, a nie dorobiac ideologię
<Ashiren> kto by wogole pomyslal o gnome shellu
<Dreadlish> panuje ogólne przekonanie, że rozmowa o gnome jest jak rozmowa o problemach przy sraniu
<Dreadlish> więc nikt o tym nie myśli.
<lukas_> gdyby chodziło o shella w waszym rozumowaniu to moja wypowiedź byłaby bez sensu w konteście z moimi poprzednimi. Widać wolicie ocenić mnie zamiast się po prostu zapytać. Nie jestem zaskoczony.
<Ashiren> :o
<Dreadlish> oburzył się.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-20
<grek> czesc jak sie wylaczalo serwer x z kosoli
<grek> probuje zainstalowac sterowniki nvidi mowi ze sa uruchomione
<grek> w poradnikch pisze service ligtdm stop
<grek> to nie zatrzymuje
<grek> kiedys mi sie kojazy ze cos bylo z przelaczeniem init ?
<mati75> sudo service lightdm stop
<grek> ok dziala
<Dreadlish> gównodystrybucji używają to xorga wyłączyć nie potrafią
<Dreadlish> co za kraj
<dweller> bo internety im nie działajo
<gjm> prosz
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> danke
<Lakii> szklanke
<mati75> danke
<gjm> dopiero do domu wróciłem…
<gjm> :)
<Lakii> na urlopie byles ?
<gjm> prawie
<gjm> na melo
<gjm> hihi
<gjm> Co do założenia hasła na partycję? Na Windowsa?
<Dreadlish> >hasło na partycje
<gjm> No, żeby się nie dało wejść :D
<gjm> sorry, kaca mam
<jacekowski> haslo na patrycje
<szkodnica> dobry wieczor :)
<Ashiren> :f
<uh> witam,
<uh> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=175085 ktoś się spotkał z czymś takim?
<Dreadlish> no co, dobrze pisze.
<Dreadlish> smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_unauth_destination
<uh> dobrze ale nie mogę rozwiązać problemu
<Dreadlish> porównaj sobie to i u siebie.
<uh> relay u mnie krzaczy jeśli o to chodzi
<Dreadlish> po prostu porównaj sobie linijkę, którą wkleiłem
<Dreadlish> a to co masz u siebie.
<Dreadlish> uh: i dodaj sobie linijkę relay_domains =
<Dreadlish> bo głównie o relay_domains chodzi
<uh> Aug 20 23:34:43 budma24 postfix/smtpd[19218]: fatal: parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions": specify at least one working instance of: check_relay_domains, reject_unauth_destination, reject, defer or defer_if_permit
<uh> relay domains czy relay host?
<JarL> Witam wszystkich późną porą :)
<JarL> Panowie i Panie mam pewien problem z iptables, napisalem swoj skrypt uaktywniający firewall tak by nikt mi nie mógł się zalogować do ssh oprócz mnie. Skrypt sprawdza domenę i pozwala się zalogować danemu ip niestety nie mam jeszcze części ,która by uaktualniała wrazie zmiany te ip ale chyba sobie poradzę. Problem mianowicie jest inny. Komputer stoi w swojej sieci lan 192.168.2.1
<JarL> zaś ip komputera 192.168.2.20 , jedyne tunelowanie jakie przy tym firewallu mi działa to lokalne z tej maszyny na moj port lokalny przez putty  a chciałbym przekierować np port 80 z routera ,który stoi na ip 192.168.2.1.
<JarL> Moj skrypt http://pastebin.com/RQP7eQb2
<JarL> co bym musiał dodać by ktoś kto zaloguje się z takiej domeny mógł robić te przekierowanie o ktorym wspomanalem ?
<JarL> (ogólnie przekierowania w calej tej lokalnej sieci 192.168.2.0/255)
<drathir> JarL: a nie lepiej allow host i deny host?
<uh> Dreadlish: nie idzie
<JarL> jak nie idzie
<JarL> jak przy samej polityce allow dla input
<JarL> mozna
<JarL> ?
<uh> JarL: ja nie w tej sprawie :)
<JarL> aha
<JarL> @uh a znasz sposob na rozwiazanie tej mojej bolączki :) ?
<JarL> nikt nie pomoze :/ ?
<drathir> JarL: zaloz konta kazdej osobie i w ssh zezwol tylko danym userom na logowanie...
<drathir> no chyba ze to forteca ma byc...
<JarL> to nie rozwiaze problemu, chcialem
<JarL> forteca
<JarL> tak zeby tylko ktos z tej domeny mogl wejsc na ssh
<JarL> mam to na kluczyki zrobione i smiga
<drathir> fail2ban denyhost zly nie jest przekonalem sie...
<JarL> tylko te przekierowanie na ip lokalne nie smiga
<JarL> http://pastebin.com/RQP7eQb2
<JarL> tak mam ten skrypt startowy zrobiony   tunelowanie lokalne smiga
<JarL> czyli moge tunelowac na swój komputer  porty z terminala 127.0.0.1
<JarL> ale juz zapytania zdalne nie smigaja  czyli np komputer terminal z ip 192.168.2.20  nie potafi zaczepic o port 192.168.2.1:80   i ustawic mi go na porcie 35
<JarL> na moim pc na lokalu
 * drathir nie wie czy na taka cala pule przekierowania nie lepsze byloby cos w stylu vpn-a...
<drathir> ale /me znawca nie jest...
<JarL> bo przy polityce input accept
<JarL> wszystko wchodzi
<JarL> i nie marudzi
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-21
<geekboy68k> re
<gjm> sre
<geekboy68k> swoją drogą
<geekboy68k> wracam z warszawy. dostałem mandat na pamiątke
<lolek> czesc
<lolek> szukam ludzi ktorzy pracuja dla Cannonicala
<lolek> czy znajduje tutaj jakichs, czy musze sie udac na #ubuntu ?
<lolek> hmm, chyba za wczesnie troszke
<geekboy68k> hm
<lolek> moze napisze o co chodzi ;), temat dotyczy: http://dwo.mikstura.it
<geekboy68k> chyba najszybciej trafisz do Cannonicala przez ich Contact page
<lolek> chcialbym nawiazac kontakt z kims, kto jest jest odpowiedzialny za jakis sponsoring/reklame
<lolek> geekboy68k: mowisz? hmmm wlasnie mialem dzisiaj maila juz skrobac, ale stwierdzilem ze lepiej uderzyc przez kogos, wtedy to trafia odrazu tam gdzie trzeba ;)
<lolek> chyba wiesz co mam na mysli ;)
<geekboy68k> ta, wiem
<geekboy68k> jezeli projekt jest "z kopyta" to masz szanse, ze napomkną o nim na blogu firmowym -> http://blog.canonical.com/
<geekboy68k> ale jezeli to inicjatywa "grupki studentow", badz cos w tym stylu, do tego o charakterze komercyjnym to raczej nie ma o czym rozmawiac
<geekboy68k> i w takich sprawach definitywnie najlepiej oficjalnymi kanałami
<jacekowski> ja tam wole szybkie oprogramowanie
<lolek> eee no to juz nie jest inicjatywa grupki
<lolek> w tym roku bylo jak sie nie myle ponad 300 osob ;)
<geekboy68k> poza tym
<jacekowski> 300?
<lolek> i jest to juz 7ma impreza z rzedu jak mnie pamiec nie myli ;)
<geekboy68k> tam jest napisane, ze jednym ze sponsorow sa Microsoft i Red Hat
<geekboy68k> pytania brzmią
<jacekowski> fosdem to jest 20k ludzi
<geekboy68k> a) jak wyglądaja umowy o sponsoring z tymi podmiotami w kwestii ew pozyskiwania trzecich sponsorów
<lolek> jacekowski: owszem, ale od czegosc tez zaczynali ;)
<lolek> geekboy68k: Oracle tez bylo ;)
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: z takim firmami sie dosyc latwo wspolpracuje
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: bo tam wbrew temu co ludzi mowia, pracuja ludzie ktorzy maja jakies pojecie o zyciu
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: i wiedza ze albo zasponsoruja wszystko od poczatku do konca albo klient bedzie musial isc szukac innych sponsorow
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: wiec albo daja calosc albo daja czesc i nie robia prolemow
<geekboy68k> b) co, jak Cannonical zgodzi sie pod warunkiem umieszczenia ich wyzej od Red Hata, a Red Hat zagrozi, ze jak beda nizej od Cannonicala to sie wycofują?
<lolek> geekboy68k: to jest kwestia kto da wiecej ;)
<lolek> geekboy68k: sa pakiety sponsorskie
<jacekowski> albo alfabetycznie
<lolek> geekboy68k: w zaleznosci kto jaki wykupi, taka jest pozniej jego reklama
<lolek> jest tez jeden najwyzszy pakiet jako glowny sponsor ;)
<lolek> impreza jest za free
<lolek> do tego jest takze picie i jakas przekaska
<lolek> oraz podkoszulki
<lolek> wszystko to jest ze sponsoringu oplacane
<lolek> tak samo jak prelegenci
<lolek> w sensie ich przyjazd, zakwaterowanie jezei jest wymagane
<lolek> jacekowski: 300 dlatego ze niestety takie mamy przepisy, w sensie jezei robisz impreze otwarta to ona juz podpada pod impreze masowa i zmieniaja sie calkowicie warunki organizacji, w zwiazku z tym w tym roku bylo otwartych 300 miejsc ale ludzie zarejestrowala sie duzo wiecej, i patrz na to tak, te 300 osob mialo pewne ze bedzie dla nich miejsce siedzace, impreza odbywa sie na ath w bielsku
<geekboy68k> lolek: próbuj
<geekboy68k> moze Wam zasponsorują nalepki i karton płytek z dawnego shipit-a :D
 * geekboy68k skonczyl kurs pozyskiwania kapitalu na przedsiewziecia innowacyjne wysokiego ryzyka
<lolek> :)
<geekboy68k> wiec tylko oficjalnymi kanałami, krótka informacja o charakterze reklamowym, ale nie "ulotkarskim" (tzn. wiecej zalet, ale wady/problemy tez winny byc wymienione),
<geekboy68k> i konkretna wzmianka - ile czego potrzebujecie
<geekboy68k> good luck
<lolek> czyli walic na pr@canonical.com ?
<lolek> przy okazji, jak bedziecie w okolicy, to zapraszamy na impreze .. za rok w okolicach marca/kwietnia ;)
<geekboy68k1> ehhh
<geekboy68k1> na czym skonczylem?
<lolek> na "(09:17:23) geekboy68k: good luck"
<geekboy68k1> aha
<geekboy68k1> no wiec
<geekboy68k> !
<geekboy68k> (09:20:17) geekboy68k1: aha
<geekboy68k> (09:20:20) geekboy68k1: no wiec
<geekboy68k> (09:21:01) geekboy68k1: co do adresu mailowego - nie wiem. jak nie ma niczego lepszego dla mediów/kontaktów partnerskich, to pr wydaje sie stosownym działem. strona mi sie nie laduje, nie moge sprawdzic
<geekboy68k> (09:21:40) geekboy68k1: co do samej tresci - pamietaj, ze tekst w stylu "proponujemy wykupienie pakietu sponsora..." to juz wykracza poza sponsoring. to zwykly spam jest i tam tez najpewniej trafi
<lolek> eee no to jasne
<Dreadlish> uh: jak niby.
<Dreadlish> uh: zrobiłeś reload?
<jacekowski> rotfl, ath
<jacekowski> znam tam kilku ludzi
<geekboy68k> o
<geekboy68k> zszedł u mnie w gminie facet
<geekboy68k> przyjechał w nocy do szpitala w stanie przedzawałowym, szpital zamknięty
<geekboy68k> zaczął sie dobijac, walic w drzwi, prosic o pomoc
<geekboy68k> pielęgniarki uznały, ze jest pijany/nacpany i wezwaly policje
<geekboy68k> policja przyjechala po kilkunastu minutach i znalazła zwłoki pod drzwiami szpitala
<geekboy68k> trololo
<geekboy68k> czy uwazacie, ze "White Power!" jako marka wybielacza do prania to przegięcie?
<gjm> ziew…
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: jak szpital nie ma oddzialu ratunkowego z wyposazeniem to co ma zrobic
<jacekowski> geekboy68k: w takiej sytuacji dzwoni sie po karetke
<drathir> bry...
<monfis> witam was
<monfis> jak odzyskac dane po stworzenu nowego systemu plików na dysku
<monfis> i permametnym formacie ?
<xaxes`> modlitwą o cud
<monfis> do kturej dystrybucji boga sie modlić
<monfis> bać forku :p bo niby mamy jednego boga w wielu odmiaach
<monfis> ale wsumie masz racje
<monfis> i bardzo przepraszam jesli kogoś uraziłem
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-22
<geekboy68k> czołem gimbaza
<gjm> Chyba Ci się okienka pomyliły.
<ftpd> Nie, nic mu się nie pomyliło.
<gjm> ftpd: Cześć, gimbazo.
<ftpd> gjm, Ja jestem gimlordem.
<gjm> a, ok
<uh> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=175085 ktos poradzi jak rozwiązać ten problem?
<ftpd> Robiliście obrazy Ubuntu dla xena?
<ftpd> uh4, No halo, relay access denied.
<uh4> ftpd: to już mniej więcej wyłapałem ale nie wiem gdzie naprawić
<ftpd> uh4, Masz autoryzację SMTP w kliencie włączoną?
<uh4> tak
<ftpd> Jeśli Twoja maszyna nie jest w sieci, która jest w mynetworks, musisz się autoryzować.
<ftpd> To całe 'alpine' Ci działa, bo odpalasz z localhosta (w sensie localhosta dla postfixa).
<ftpd> smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination
<uh4> relay sie krzaczy
<uh4> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,  permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination
<uh4> mam tak
<ftpd> Widzę.
<ftpd> Jak masz autoryzację w outlooku zrobioną?
<uh4> alpine tak dziala - wysylam odbieram pocztę. cos z ssl'em jest nie tak ale zwraca mi, że jest ok lub gdzieś w mine.cf mam coś źle ustawione ale już nie wiem co
<uh4> logowanie przy urzyciu uwierzytelnienia opartego na zwyklym tekscie + serwer wymaga uwirzytelnienia
<uh4> dodatkowo w ustawieniach zaawansowanych pop i smtp jest uwierzytelnione
<ftpd> A port?
<uh4> standardowy 25
<jacekowski> uh4: jak sie pisze "urzycie"?
<uh4> sadfprzepraszam :)
<jacekowski> ale moment
<jacekowski> tutaj wysylanie poczty nie dziala
<uh4> tak
<uh4> z outlocka
<uh4> bo z konta shell wszystko jest ok
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> odbior nie dziala
<jacekowski> pokaz wiecej logow
<jacekowski> bo to cos podejrzane
<jacekowski> a dobra widze
<jacekowski> wysylasz maila outlookiem z @budma24.pl do @wp.pl
<uh4> tak
<jacekowski> i postfix robi co ma robic
<uh4> nie robi
<jacekowski> wlacz autentykacje
<uh4> z wp na budma wysle i w outlocku odbiore
<uh4> odwrotnie mam błąd
<uh4> "autentykacje"?
<jacekowski> w outlooku
<uh4> mam coś takiego = "Poczta usługi windows live"
<uh4> i nie mam takiej opcji
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> uzywasz outlooka czy outlook express?
<uh4> ale tak mi się program pocztowy nazywa - to nie outlock - jakis nowy windowsowy manager
<jacekowski> a to outlook express
<jacekowski> w ustawieniach konta
<jacekowski> powinna byc opcja zeby wlaczyc autentykacje SMTP
<uh4> tylko serwer wymaga bezpiecznego polaczenia ssl
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> w ustawieniach konta w drugiej zakladce "serwery"
<gjm> outlock
<jacekowski> na samym dole,
<gjm> hrhr
<uh4> logowanie przy urzyciu bezpiecznego uwierzytelnienia hasła
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nizej
<uh4> moment zainstaluje outlocka
<Ashiren> urzyciu x_x
<uh4> nie mam nic nizej
<uh4> uŻyciu
<jacekowski> "serwer wymaga uwierzytelnienia"
<uh4> tak mam to
<jacekowski> to zaznacz
<uh4> zaznaczone
<jacekowski> i kliknij ustawienia obok tego
<uh4> tak
<jacekowski> kliknij - urzyj tych samych ustawien co muj serwer poczty pzyhodzacej
<Ashiren> x_x
<uh4> już tak robiłem - nic to nie zmienia
<jacekowski> potem kliknij ok i ok jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> masz wiresharka?
<uh4> nie
<jacekowski> to zainstaluj
<jacekowski> i zobacz co sie dzieje
<jacekowski> albo zarzuc jakims uzytkownikiem i haslem do jakiegos konta
<jacekowski> to sie zobaczy czy to na pewno problem po stronie klienta
<uh4> na serwerze czy tam gdzie chcę mieć pocztę
<uh4> ?
<jacekowski> na serwerze poczty twoim
<jacekowski> tzn. wiresharka
<jacekowski> na twoim kliencie poczty
<jacekowski> bedzie prosciej
<uh4> ok, chwila
<uh4> no to tak - w wolnej chwili zainsalowalem Outlocka 2010 i tam wszystko chodzi jak należy :/
<jacekowski> a gdzie ty tam "c" widzisz?
<uh4> ważne że działa
<jacekowski> outlook
<jacekowski> bez c
<jacekowski> ale ma dwa "o"
<uh4> tak widzę
<jacekowski> bog tez widzi
<jacekowski> i ci to potem w piekle wypomni
<jacekowski> a w piekle beda same dyktanda
<jacekowski> takie specjalne pieklo
<uh4> ale ja pójdę do nieba- ale zbaczamy z tematu
<uh4> jak się używa tego whireshark'a?
<jacekowski> skomplikowane
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/8/11/5daa8ce3-4396-409f-a5d2-2c2b86070552.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-23
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Vmdn52F.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://puu.sh/b3RG4/d4e3ce1197.jpg
<matti_> kotek
<BlessJah> [B[B[B/4
<gjm> ]D]D]D\7
<Ashiren> za???? g???? ja??
<drathir> bry...
<matti_> bry
<looonger> czesc
<sedam> czesc looonger
<Ashiren> :p http://i.imgur.com/Jdlo5Ld.jpg
<Venomen> jest ktos kto sie lubi bawić w łamanie kodzików?
<Venomen> https://www.facebook.com/niebezpiecznik/posts/10152290473991821?comment_id=10152290474361821&offset=0&total_comments=2
<gjm> niebegunwo
<lisu> siemka
<Ashiren> 1st
<lisu> 2nd... co sie to z ludzmi porobiło, kiedys i 3 w nocy i jeszcze rozmowy... ech swiat schodzi ...
<drathir> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-24
<dweller> takie życie
<dweller> bywało że i do 5 były
<dweller> można było całe 0.5l przy ircu rozpić
<qual> Is anyone willing to help me out? I need to translate about 12 lines from English to Polish to send to the government
<ftpd> To the goverment?
<ftpd> Ok, please paste it to pastebin.com or sth.
<qual> ftpd: one second, what is sth?
<ftpd> "something" ;-)
<qual> ftpd: sent you a pm
<ftpd> Kk, a moment.
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-17
<drathir> bry...
<clays> witam wszystkich
<clays> pomoże mi ktoś odnośnie użycia drugiego dysku przy virt-managerze ?
<clays> pomoże mi ktoś odnośnie użycia drugiego dysku przy virt-managerze ?
<clays> jest ktoś?
<Quintasan> Napisz po prostu co chcesz zrobić i poczekaj.
<Quintasan> Większość ludzi jest w pracy więc nie rzucą sie od razu.
<gjm2> popsułeś :/
<clays> mam dwa dyski jeden 120gb na którym jest linux i drugi 2 tb, mam zainstalowany na ubuntu virt-manager i potrzebuję utworzyć system z dyskiem o pojemności 350 gb i musze do tego użyć tego większego dysku
<Quintasan> clays: No więc w czym problem? Odpalsz virt-managera i każesz mu zrobić obraz na drugim dysku
<clays> no właśnie nie mogę tak zrobić
<Quintasan> pf
<Quintasan> Sranie gadanie. To zmień mu domyślną scieżkę przechowywania obrazów
<Quintasan> Na pewno  się da.
<Quintasan> http://ask.xmodulo.com/change-default-location-libvirt-vm-images.html
<Quintasan> elo
<drathir> Quintasan: virt manager domyslnie daje przestrzen w /
<Quintasan> drathir: Dlatego kazałem mu dodać koleny pool.
<drathir> musi dodac lokalizacje z tego drugiego zeby na liscie sie pojawila...
<drathir> Quintasan: ++
<Quintasan> Zastanawiam się teraz jaki jest sens korzystania z virt-managera jak VirtualBox korzysta z KVM
<Quintasan> (chyba że nie rozumiem tego co VB robi z KVM-em)
<drathir> ewentualnie sumlinka tez sprobowac mozna tez powinno zadzialac...
<drathir> symlinka*
 * drathir nie przepada za vbox-em...
<clays> mówisz, że nie może nie działać... podacz tworzenia wirtualnej maszyny wyskoczył "błąd podczas tworzenia obrazy dysku [...] plik zbyt duży"
<clays> jakieś rozwiązanie na to ?
<Ashiren> a co to, fat? :?
<nehemiasz> tłuszcz
<drathir> clays: nie tworz w maszynie podczas tworzenia...
<drathir> utworz z managera i przypisz do maszyny...
<clays> mam utworzoną tą partycję w mnt/dysk przypisałem w virt-manager i wybrałem ścieżkę zapisy dysku do /mnt/dysk po 15gb tworzenia wirtualnej maszyny wyskoczył błąd
<drathir> ile ma / wolnego?
<clays> 35 gb
<drathir> a to ciekawe...
<clays> jak próbuję utworzyć wm za pomocą virtualboxa to mam możliwość przydzielenia dysku do 2tb
<clays> ale nie chce mi załączyć płyty do bootowania
<clays> na virtualboxie wszystko pójdzie tylko wina jest windowsa...aczkolwiek gdy go wypaliłem na płytę to na laptopie normalnie mógłbym go instalować a tam nie chce czytać
 * drathir nie ma nawet 350G wolnego, zeby sprawdzic ;p
<drathir> ale przez storage z glownego okna na pewno dodac nie idzie?
<dweller> clays: qemu-img użyj
<dweller> qemu-img create -O qcow2 -o preallocation=
<dweller> metadata nazwa_obrazu wielkość
<dweller> albo uzyj urządzenia blokowego
<dweller> zamiast obrazu
<dweller> lepsza wydajność, szczególnie z virtio-scsi albo virtio-blk
<mir3k> witam
<mir3k> czy jest ktos kto pomoglby mi z wtyczka do kodi plugin.video.polishtv.live
<Ashiren> jestescie?
<nehemiasz> Ashiren, a czo?
<nehemiasz> Kota chcesz wysłaś? :P
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj pytanie to moze odpowie ktos kto sie na tym zna ~
<mir3k> postepuje wg instrukcji na http://sd-xbmc.org/pl/content/jak-zainstalowa%C4%87-pluginvideopolishtvlive
<mir3k> mianowicie postepuje wg poradnika
<mir3k> system widzi ze jest zainstalowany i aktywny ale nie wiem jak ja uruchomic
<mir3k> moge tylko odinstalowac lub eylaczyc
<mir3k> ale nie wiem gdzie ja uruchomic
<mir3k> w menu wideo-plugins nie widzi jej
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> hmm u mnie dziala. przynajmniej mam w videos
<mir3k> mam najnowsze kodi
<Ashiren> sprobuj jeszcze raz i/lub zrestartuj kodi
<mir3k> to samo
<mir3k> reset kodi
<gjm> kodi ,_,
<mir3k> reinstall wtyczki
<mir3k> i nadal to samo
<Ashiren> hm
<Ashiren> a reinstall kodi
<Ashiren> lub co ciekawego pokazuje menedzer pakietow dla wyrazenia kodi
<mir3k> menadzer pakietow synaptic pokazuje ze jest zainstalowany
<mir3k> i jeszcze pakiet kodi-bin
<mir3k> reszta pakietow nie jest zainstalowana
<mir3k> zrobie reinstall kodi
<mir3k> i jakis problem z odinstalowaniem
<mir3k> bo sie odinstalowuje od 15 min
<Ashiren> :o
<mir3k> przez mp synaptic poszlo
<mir3k> ale centrum oprog ubuntu nie
<mir3k> trzeba restartr systemu zrobic?
<moro> mir3k            coodinstalowujesz?
<Ashiren> nie trzeba ale lepiej zrobic
<mir3k> kodi odinstalowywalem
<mir3k> udalo sie normalnie przez synaptic
<mir3k> zw restart
<moro> mi w synapticu szybciej intsaluje i odinstalowuje niz  w centrum oprogramowania
<moro> to co stare jest najlepsze
<mir3k> instaluje od nowa wszystko
<moro> nowy system?
<mir3k> nie
<mir3k> od nowa kodi
<mir3k> zainstalowalem
<mir3k> ale nie usunelo mi pliku konfiguracji
<moro> to polecam synaptyciem na przyszłosc bo on nie robi błedów
<mir3k> bo po instalacji mam wszystko tak samo jak przed
<mir3k> bede mial na uwadze
<moro> ja instalowałem raz chyba z 10 programów na raz w centrum a w menu pojawiło sie tylko 7
<mir3k> powiem ci ze ja tez mialem problemy z tymcentrum
<mir3k> i juz kiedys sie zastanawialem zeby go wywalic
<moro> no ja tez miałem takie mysli
<moro> jeszcze jest xbmc
<mir3k> wlasnie teraz patrze xbmc
<moro> całkiem podobny
<gjm> przecież xbmc to kodi
<en0x> nom
<mir3k> tak
<mir3k> to kodi
<moro> jak to
<en0x> srak to
<en0x> przebrandowali xbmc na kodi
<en0x> because licenses
<en0x> czy cus
<moro> w takim razie rozumiem ze kodi jest nowszym produktem xbmc
<mir3k> tak
<mir3k> tojest xbmc tylko po liftingu i z nowa nazwa
<moro> no i lepiej mi sie widzi kodi moze sobie nawet zainstaluje hehe
<en0x> lol
<TheNumb> osmc zainstaluj
<en0x> spmc
<gjm> SP:MC
<mir3k> wlasnie
<mir3k> moze jakies alternatywy dla kodi
<en0x> plex
<mir3k> ktore podalaja z playerem tvn i ipla
<moro> ja  jestem na debianie
<moro> debian nie ma  plex
<mir3k> ubu chyba tez nie
<en0x> cos ktos klamie
<en0x> run sudo dpkg -i plexmediaserver_0.9.8.18.290-11b7fdd_amd64.deb (replacing the last filename with the name of the package you downloaded)
<en0x> https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation
<en0x> http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<moro> enox ja na 32bit
<en0x> szkoda ze nie na 16bit
<moro> 8
<moro> bit
<mir3k> we synapticu szukalem
<moro> albo nie, na kalkulatorze jestem
<moro> widziałem to plexi gdzies tylko nie pamietam na jakiej dystubucji
<moro> mozliwe ze na ubuntu 13.04
<mir3k> kodi mi sie spodobal
<mir3k> ale wkurzylem sie na niego i foch astrzelam
<moro> do czego konkratnie bedzisz uzywac kodi?
<moro> jak do youtube to polecam smtube
<mir3k> chcialem do
<mir3k> wtyczki plugin.video.polishtv.live
<mir3k> a dokladniej
<mir3k> player tvn i ipla
<mir3k> bez reklam
<mir3k> ...podobno
<BlessJah> \/1
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-18
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<firemark> 3rd
<m477> nie ma to jak weekend we wtorek
<nehemiasz> m477, wolne masz
<nehemiasz> ?
<m477> tak
<nehemiasz> ;D
<nehemiasz> To piątka.
<nehemiasz> Też mam.
<Ashiren> coz w koncu wakacje
<Ashiren> ale poczekajcie na wrzesien
<gjm2> :D
<firemark> Ashiren: :D
<firemark> kurwa, jak ja dawno zadnego urlopu nie miałem :S
<jacekn> ja dopiero co wrocilem
<TheNumb> firemark: proszę się wyrażać
<ntat> Cześć. Próbował ktoś postawić serwer domowy, który łączył by się z routerem via wifi?
<ntat> Od dawna mam na netbooku serwer moodle ale działa on tylko wtedy, gdy jest podłączony kablem do routera, dlatego musi znajdować się blisko routera. Teraz chciałem go przenieść do innego pokoju i uwolnić się od kabla
<drathir> ntat: jak Ci nie przeszkadza predkosc co za problem?
<drathir> ntat: co najwyzej ktos Cie zddosowac moze jak mu podpadniesz ;p
<drathir> ntat_: jak Ci nie przeszkadza predkosc co za problem?
<drathir> ntat_: co najwyzej ktos Cie zddosowac moze jak mu podpadniesz ;p
<TheNumb> no
<ntat_> No tak, tylko pytanie, jak to zrobić?:)
<TheNumb> deauthem rzuci raz czy 10
<TheNumb> :D
<ntat_> Konfiguracja routera powinna być taka sama, tzn. adres ip na który ma być przekierowanie
<TheNumb> no to ustaw sztywne ajpi i tyle
<drathir> ntat_: jak router nie obsluguje vwlan to masz problem niestety...
<drathir> no chuba ze nie musza byc oddzielone to po prostu server do routera laczysz i tyle...
<ntat_> chwilka...
<drathir> chyba*
<drathir> eventualnie router statyczne ip po dhcp moze przydzielac jakby co...
<drathir> na bazie mac-a...
<ntat_> Może źle się wyraziłem. Mogę się połączyć z moim serwerem nawet, gdy jest on połączony z routerem prze wifi ale
<TheNumb> a, no to masz DMZ zrobione
<TheNumb> pewnie
<ntat_> łącząc się przez ten sam router nie mogę się połączyć z tym serwerem, chyba, że będą łączy się przez operę turbo (czyli przez proxy) albo z telefonu przez gsm
<Ashiren> oO
<ntat_> ewentualnie, jak podepnę kompa pod router kablem
<TheNumb> co
<TheNumb> a, czekaj
<TheNumb> ty masz pewnie jakąś domenę
<TheNumb> a nie
<ntat_> wydaje mi się, że nie mogę połączyć się z tego samego zewnętrznego ip
<TheNumb> nie wiem co najebałęś :D
<Ashiren> wyrazaj sie
<drathir> ntat_: zobacz czy nie masz wlaczonej izolacji klientow wlan ;p
<TheNumb> pewnie ma
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> język
<TheNumb> jeżyk
<ntat_> szukam tego u siebie na routerze...
<drathir> jaki router z ciekawosci?
<ntat_> stary Belkin
<ntat_> Nic takiego nie mogę znaleźć. Czy ta izolacja nie dotyczy tylko access pointów? Ja nie mam na routerze włączonego AP
<drathir> ustawienia wifi zaawansowane, albo w zabezpieczeniach powinno chyba byc... moze jakies ukryte opcje ma?
<ntat_> Dobra, będę dalej walczył. Dzięki
<ntat_> Zrobiłem:)
<ntat_> Do tej pory wszystkie moje komputery łączyły się przez hasło "gościa" - serwer też i t było powodem problemów:)
<ntat_> Dzięki i tymczasem.
<moro> hej
<mir3k> witam
<TheNumb> itam
<mir3k> pisze tutaj bojestem poczatkujacy z ubuntu, wgl z linuxem
<Dread> no i?
<Dread> protip na początek - staraj się pisać bez błędów
<mir3k> instalowalem juz kilka pakietow ktore pozniej nie moglem uruchomic
<mir3k> jak np przed chwila zainstalowalem ubuntu-tweak
<TheNumb> no i co nie tak?
<mir3k> zainstalowalem go z poziomu terminala
<Dread> no ale co z nim nie tak
<firemark> Dread: a gdzie napisał z błędem ;P
<TheNumb> za mało detali
<mir3k> ale w wyszukiwarce systemowej nie widziala go
<firemark> mir3k: spróbuj z terminala poszukać
<Dread> firemark: mówię na wyrost
<TheNumb> mir3k: jeszcze raz poszukaj
<mir3k> potem pobralem plik deb i zainstalowealem
<TheNumb> powinno znaleźć
<TheNumb> a :D
<TheNumb> to może nie zainstalowałeś
<TheNumb> jakim poleceniem?
<en0x> rpm
<firemark> en0x: śmiechłem ;p
<Dread> :DDD
<mir3k> poleceniem ze strony http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-tweak-0-8-4-zaktualizowany-i-gotowy-do-pracy-z-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<mir3k> po instalacji z pliku pojawil mi sie w wyszukiwarce ale klikaqjac na niego nie uruchamia sie
<drathir> wez go z konsoli odpal to zapewne powie co jest nie tak...
<mir3k> mam ubuntu 15.04 i ubu-tweak 0.8.7
<drathir> lol i 15.04 to nie 13.04... ;/
<drathir> mir3k: miej to nauwadze, ze nie kazda rzecz bedzie dzialac ze starszych... a zwlaszcza ubutweak i najlepiej z oficjalnej strony pobierz...
<mir3k> poszlo z konsoli jak mowiles
<mir3k> wlasnie z oficjalnej strony pobieralem
<drathir> ale jak mowie lepiej dobre zainstaluj, bo Ci system rozlozyc moze...
<drathir> jak do danej wersji to ok...
<mir3k> hmm. .. nie wiem czy do danej ale najnowse wydanie
<mir3k> z terminala sie otwiera ale jest blad nawet nie jeden
<mir3k> http://wklej.org/id/1777072/
<drathir> to ravzrj nie krytyczne bledy...
<drathir> raczej*
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-19
<oleksa_p> witam
<oleksa_p> mam problem z qt5
<oleksa_p> staram sie skompilowac przez cmake pewna paczke i dostaje
<oleksa_p>  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Script"
<oleksa_p> robilem w paczce tar.gz make module -j4 module-qtscript && make install
<oleksa_p> ale nadal nie moge znalezc
<oleksa_p> find / -name "qt5script-config.cmake"
<mati75> co za paczka?
<oleksa_p> mati75: ki18
<mati75> jakiś link?
<oleksa_p> to jest element kde
<oleksa_p> to nie wina paczki
<oleksa_p> bardzej brak module script w qt5.5.0
<oleksa_p> gdybym mogl to bym zrobil to przez apt-get
<oleksa_p> ale musi byc ze zrodel kompilowane
<d42> oleksa_p: jak robisz make install, to pan jezus płacze xD
<oleksa_p> d42: a dlaczeko to
<d42> bo usuwanie tego będzie bólem dupy
<oleksa_p> nie mozna make install?
<d42> i ewentualny apgrejd
<oleksa_p> nie bedzie
<oleksa_p> hobbystycznie robie sobie swojego linuxa dystrybucje od zera zadne oparcie na innych
<d42> ah
<oleksa_p> narazie chce kde uzyc a pozniej cos swojego napisac
<oleksa_p> no i robie swoje paczki system zarzadzania nimi oraz update itp
<oleksa_p> tylko jest jeden maly zgryz ktorego nie wiem jak rozwiazac a mianowicie zaleznosci miedzy paczkami zeby wszystkie wymagane biblioteki odraz sie tez instalowaly z programem
<oleksa_p> jak nie dojde do tego opre o paczki deb z ubuntu i zrobie z tego repo najkrotsza droga ale wolabym wlasne
<drathir> bry...
<nehemiasz> drathir, o/
<totalizator> d42: Ty na serio? o "make uninstall" nie słyszałeś?
<d42> totalizator: PATRZ JAK TRZYMAM ŹRÓDŁA DO LOSOWEGO GÓWNA
<d42> ŻEBY WPISYWAĆ MAKE UNINSTAL
<d42> :-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<d42> 11/10 ubuntowałbym
<d42> abstrahując od tego, że debian ma checkinstall, a w każdej innej dystrybucji pisanie skryptów do budowania paczek jest trywialne
<d42> to doskonały pomysł
<gjm> 10:48 < oleksa_p> hobbystycznie robie sobie swojego linuxa dystrybucje od zera zadne  oparcie na innych
<gjm> prykłem
<totalizator> d42: jak nie trzymasz to tak jakbyś nie używał papieru toaletowego
<d42> xD
<Bodzioslaw> a co tu się
<gjm> nie interesuj się
<Bodzioslaw> ok
<TheNumb> d42: proszę się wyrażać podludziu
<gjm> właśnie, bo TheNumb dostania bana
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> abuse
<TheNumb> halo
<TheNumb> policja
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: milicja już jedzie
<moro> siema
<nehemiasz> elo
<Ashiren> ohayou
<gjm> ohooioo
<m477_> jak mam teraz linuxa i doinstaluje na ten dysk windowsa i potem drugiego linuxa to bedzie mozna zbootowac pierwszy system wciaz?
<Bodzioslaw> why not
<Bodzioslaw> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-20
<drathir> m477_: byleby nie jeden na drugim stawiac...
<m477_> drathir: no to wiadome
<Wizard> Siema
<gjm2> No siema.
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Umarliście wszyscy?
<mati75> ta
<gjm2> Tak.
<firemark> JA ŻYJĘ, WALCZĘ Z DEMONAMI
<jacekn> ktory level?
<Wizard> Że się tak wozisz? :>
<drathir> 8
<gjm2> 9
<drathir> sry...
<gjm2> wygrałem
<pi______1> witajcie
<pi______1> Pytanko mam dla ludzi linuxa czy idzie żyć bez widnowsa ?
<TheNumb> zależy jak twardą masz dupę
<TheNumb> i jakich programów używasz
<pi______1> hmm przewaznie biuro internet
<pi______1> cos tam z grafiki oraz tu mnei troche martwi z elektryki
<TheNumb> jak pasuje Ci libreoffice to jest ok
<TheNumb> co z elektryki?
<pi______1> do schematów
<TheNumb> coś do projektowania obwodów?
<pi______1> tak
<pi______1> mam teraz windowsa 10 ale cos mi nei pasuje
<TheNumb> ltspice chyba działa pod wine
<pi______1> i mysle przejsc na linuxa
<pi______1> tylko o tylje jest to porąbane ze nie moge zrobic dual boot
<pi______1> bo instalator ubuntu nie widzi systemu windows 10
<TheNumb> pi______1: EAGLE jest pod linuksa z tego co pamiętam.
<TheNumb> pi______1: u mnie widzi.
<TheNumb> Mam linuksa i windowsa 10 pro
<pi______1> no ok ale jak instalowałes ubuntu to widzaił ci instalator windowsa 10
<pi______1> ?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> widzi windows loader
<pi______1> a umnie nie widzi
<TheNumb> czy jakoś tak
<TheNumb> pi______1: a masz windowsa zainstalowanego na gpt czy mbr?
<pi______1> umnie pisze ze nei mam zainstalowanych żadnych systemów oparacyjnych
<TheNumb> aha
<TheNumb> :D
<firemark> pi______1: co to za nick? grasz w wisielca?
<pi______1> nick to z raspberry pi
<pi______1> :D
<firemark> ale tak, da sie zyc bez windowsa, chyba ze jestes na studiach
<pi______1> bo własnei z tefgo pisze
<firemark> albo lubisz gry
<pi______1> nie gram
<pi______1> studia juz skonczyłem
<pi______1> ale chciałe miec 2 systemuy
<pi______1> ale chyba nie dam rady
<pi______1> TheNumb: ale jak gpt czy mbr
<TheNumb> no windowsa jak masz zainstalowanego
<TheNumb> uefi czy nie?
<pi______1> niewiem
<pi______1> jak to sprawdzic
<TheNumb> pi______1: odpal zarządzanie dyskami
<TheNumb> windows+x i wybierz z listy
<TheNumb> I jak zobaczysz partycję (Partycja systemowa EFI) to będziesz wiedział ;p
<pi______1> narazie to nic nie widze
<TheNumb> no to niedobrze
<pi______1> pisze tylko partycja podstawowa ntfs
<TheNumb> nie wiem czy grub umie rozpoznać windowsa 10 ;/
<TheNumb> jak jest zainstalowany bootloader w mbr
<pi______1> no chyba nie umie skoro nie widzi
<TheNumb> trzeba by spojrzeć czy jest bug w launchpadzie
<TheNumb> a które ubuntu próbowałeś instalować?
<TheNumb> 14.04 czy 15.04?
<pi______1> 15.04
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> już sprawdzam
<pi______1> wczoraj pobrałem
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: gdzieś widziałem, że win 10 coś nie działał z dual boot
<Bodzioslaw> ale nie próbowałem
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: działa.
<TheNumb> Przecież mam ;]
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: mbr?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> uefi
<Bodzioslaw> ja mam bios mode i nie chce mi sie przerabiac
<Bodzioslaw> also ciekawe co bym na thinkpadzie zrobił, jak tam bios only jest :D
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: też mi się nie chciało.
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: ale polecam
<TheNumb> samo gpt jest warte zmiany
<Bodzioslaw> nie mam az tyle dyskow zeby sie oplacalo
<Bodzioslaw> a gpt pod linuchem dziala w jakimkolwiek mode
<TheNumb> to wiem
<Bodzioslaw> windows jest niedojebany jak zawsze
<pi______1> no i ci mam zrobic
<Bodzioslaw> ale to nie moja wina
<Bodzioslaw> ;)
<Bodzioslaw> pay for nothing
<pi______1> jak mi nie widz windowsa 10
<TheNumb> pi______1: nic nie znalazłem na launchpadzie :(
<Bodzioslaw> pi______1: os-prober nic nie wywala?
<Bodzioslaw> magic
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: ubiquity nic nie znajduje :D
<TheNumb> ale os-prober to dobry pomysł
<TheNumb> pi______1: odpal terminal
<TheNumb> i wklep sudo os-prober
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: sry, nie czytałem backloga
<Bodzioslaw> a ok, widze
<Bodzioslaw> shame on me
<Bodzioslaw> dawaj os-prober
<TheNumb> i ciul :D
<Bodzioslaw> zepsuł
<TheNumb> pewnie naprawią to do 15.10
<Bodzioslaw> albo uciekł
<Bodzioslaw> >sudo os-prober
<Bodzioslaw> >2hard4me
<Bodzioslaw> >/quit
<Bodzioslaw> ;D
<Bodzioslaw> no i jak tu żyć
<firemark> nie zyc.
<TheNumb> nierzyć
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-21
<r00tx> czesc
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> jestes 1st, wygrales
<r00tx> jupi!
<r00tx> jaka nagroda?
<r00tx> ;)
<Ashiren> cisza w kanale
<Bodzioslaw> no elo
<firemark> [16:18:38]  Ashiren » cisza w kanale
<firemark> piątek, 16:00… człowieku
<firemark> musi byc tutaj cisza
<r00tx> hmm
<r00tx> no nie wiem
<drathir> lol
<teo__> cześć
<teo__> potrzebuje zintegrować kilka stron z pulpitem, macie pomysł jak to zrobić, albo jak sie za to zabrać, moze conky da rade??
<Dread> >kilka stron z pulpitem
<Dread> elaborate
<teo__> co to jest "elaborate"?? mozesz cos wiecej napisac na ten temat
<teo__> ?
<Dread> z angielskiego
<Dread> 'rozwiń'
<Dread> 'opracuj'
<Dread> whatever.
<teo__> potrzebuje miec otwarte 4/5 stron http jednoczesnie i musze je miec na widoku zebum mug z nich kozystac jednoczesnie i pomyslame że moze mozna je "wpisac ", w pulpit zebym nie musial bawic sie oknami przegladarki
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> zainteresuj się tzw. tiling wm
<Dread> tam będziesz mógł sobie otworzyć ładnie skolko godno okien przeglądarki
<Dread> i poukładać.
<nehemiasz> zebum mug :D
<nehemiasz> ++
<nehemiasz> DWM > Awesome
<teo__> ok, ty juz sprawdzam
<TheNumb> gnome > dwm, awesome
<TheNumb> i co teraz, lewaku?
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, ale ja się z Toba zgadzam
<nehemiasz> Gnome++
<nehemiasz> ale jak on chce na kilku przeglądarkach na raz pracować to DWM jest dobrym rozwiązaniem
<nehemiasz> Ja mam tak KDE > GNOME > Budgie > Pantheon > DWM > AWESOME
<nehemiasz> Chociaż KDE i Gnome postawiłbym na równi.,
<teo__> ok dzieki dwm rozwiazuje sprawe :))
<Dread> co kurwa.
<Dread> jakieś środowisko lepsze od najlepszego wma na świecie?!
<nehemiasz> ;D
<nehemiasz> Mnie się na dużym ekranie w ogóle nie sprawdza DWM
<nehemiasz> ale na netbooku używałem ;)
<nehemiasz> I bardzo sobie chwaliłem
<teo__> tez mam netbooka, teraz tylko trzeba ogarnac jak to sie konfiguruje
<nehemiasz> Nawet swój config miałem, ale przepiłem
<TheNumb> Dread: proszę się wyrażać
<nehemiasz> Dread, no właśnie.
<nehemiasz> Nie bądź wulcem
<Dread> oj tam
<Dread> najwyżej bidżej przyjdzie i mnie kicknie
<Dread> ale pardą :x
<Bodzioslaw> Dread: sry, srednio lubie w tilling
<TheNumb> tiling gnuj
<Samus1994> a myslalem, ze kde gnuj
<Bodzioslaw> wszystko
<nehemiasz> linux gnuj
<nehemiasz> windows gnuj
<nehemiasz> freeDOS <3
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/pzwzbBz.jpg
<oleksa_p> witam
<oleksa_p> jest ktos jeszcze
<oleksa_p> mam problem z zrobienie usb ubuntu do instalacji
<oleksa_p> uzywam disk creatora
<oleksa_p> wszystko niby jest ok ale po restarcie i odpaleniu z usb
<oleksa_p> mam taki komunikat
<oleksa_p> error:no such device: i numer
<oleksa_p> grub rescue
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-22
<Bodzioslaw> no ku..
<Bodzioslaw> wchodzi, pyta i wyjdzie
<Bodzioslaw> i weź takiemu odpisz
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/M6DaZWW.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/h5ew6yN.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/zch9ljN.jpg
<mati75> `seen ari-tczew
<gjm> nie ma bota
<mati75> widzę własnie
<nowicjuszubuntu> witajcie
<nowicjuszubuntu> mam problem z uruchomieniem ubuntu
<nowicjuszubuntu> mianowicie chcialem potestowac srodowiska i doinstalowalem xfc4 oraz kde
<nowicjuszubuntu> wybralem po wylogowaniu xfce i sie uruchomilo
<nehemiasz> i gdzie tu problem?
<nowicjuszubuntu> przeszedlem powtornie na unity
<nowicjuszubuntu> i kolejny raz przeszedlem na kubuntu
<nowicjuszubuntu> ale juz sie nie udalo
<nehemiasz> Wejść na kubuntu?
<nehemiasz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nowicjuszubuntu> wejsc weszlo
<nehemiasz> kubuntu-desktop*
<nowicjuszubuntu> ale jest czarny ekran
<nehemiasz> a tak instalowałeś?
<nowicjuszubuntu> uruchamia sie jest ekran startowy kubuntu
<nowicjuszubuntu> pojawia sie strzalka wskaznika
<nowicjuszubuntu> i dalej nic
<nowicjuszubuntu> czarny ekran
<nowicjuszubuntu> ze strzalka
<nowicjuszubuntu> wersja ubu 15.o4
<nowicjuszubuntu> instalowalem z synaptica
<nehemiasz> wklepaj w konsoli sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nehemiasz> Może czegoś niedossało
<nowicjuszubuntu> ale nie moge bo mi sie nie uruchamia
<nowicjuszubuntu> wyswietla strzalke kursora
<nowicjuszubuntu> i czarny ekran
<nehemiasz> a na innym środowisku?
<nowicjuszubuntu> problem w tym ze nie moge wybrac
<nowicjuszubuntu> wlacza sie jako domyslne kubuntu
<nowicjuszubuntu> mimo ze unity byl domyslnym srodowiskie
<Samus1994> wcisnij ctrl+alt+f2 zeby sie do tty dostac, zaloguj i stamtad wydaj polecenie
<nowicjuszubuntu> sprobuje tylko tymczasem musze cos zalatwic
<nowicjuszubuntu> dam znac jak poszlo
<nowicjuszubuntu> dzikuje za pomoc
<nowicjuszubuntu> dziekuje
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/r2nL1y9.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> Ashiren: enjoy your caturday ;3
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/71Lk6AS.jpg
<mati75> ari-tczew: robię nmu libfm dorzucić ci coś?
<mati75> fucj
<mati75> fuck*
<Ashiren> wyrazaj sie
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/kMsXIGR.png
<mati75> ari-tczew: robię nmu libfm dorzucić ci coś?
<ari-tczew> mati75: ostatnio chciałem zrobić merge z Debiana, ale było FTBFS
<ari-tczew> zaraz podam ci buildlog
<ari-tczew> poza tym wrzucę jeszcze kompletny debdiff. ile by ci się udało wrzucić, byłoby super
<ari-tczew> mati75: https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+build/7803465/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.libfm_1.2.3-1ubuntu1%7Eppa0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mati75> mi na pbuilder normalnie się buduje
<mati75> puszcze sbuild jeszcze
<mati75> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778936
<lubotu3`> Debian bug 778936 in src:libfm "Please switch to dh-autoreconf to update libtool macros" [Normal,Open]
<mati75> to dodałem
<ari-tczew> mati75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151534/
<gjm> derpian
<mati75> ari-tczew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12151768/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/08/470c80e0d282040ef168216c0d376078.jpg
<ari-tczew> mati75: Distribution: unstable-amd64
<ari-tczew> mati75: ja sprawdzałem na ubuntu wily
<TheNumb> a kogo obchodzi ubuntu ;f
<mati75> TheNumb: robię pakiet dla debiana, a potem go do ubuntu kradną
<Ashiren> zrob ebuild systemd to ci nikt nie ukradnie
<mati75> tylko eudev
<atl> witam
<mati75> Ashiren: http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_5XmwtDvPpA32Nkwd0F3wQBeHH4r7xHrV.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBrd0Rx_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :p http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBrd3eO_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-23
<dawid_512> Witam
<mati75> żegnam
<r00tx> Dzień Dobry ;)
<nehemiasz> hej
<Ashiren> ohai
<gjm> ohooi
<firemark> hey
<nehemiasz> Znacie jakieś appki do słuchania radia online?
<Samus1994> spotify
<Ashiren> chrome
<gjm> nie
<firemark> youtube
<firemark> i apka z antyradio. Styka
<dawid-1512> Witam
<gjm> mpv
<Bodzioslaw> mpv zawsze spoko
<pcctw> czesc
<pcctw> mam pytanko - jest projekt, w zamysle: mysql+php+html/css
<pcctw> jednak ktoś napisal mi tak:
<pcctw> Widziałeś kiedyś jak się logujesz do banku albo coś żeby było w PHP ?
<pcctw> PHP się nadaje do małych stronek są problemy z bezpieczeństwem itd.
<pcctw> ASP.NET MVC jest bardziej odpowiednie do większych aplikacji.
<firemark> ale to kanał o distro
<firemark> nie o chujowych technologiach
<pcctw> czy faktycznie tak jest? że albo rozwiązania od ms albo to amatorka?
<pcctw> no zagadnąłem środowisko open jako takie ;)
<pcctw> w koncu systemy wymuszaja czasem wybor technologii
<firemark> pcctw: a tak serio, to JEDEN CHUJ w jakim to jezyku napiszesz. Zwrasta co najwyzej koszt utrzymania
<firemark> (cobol pozdrawia)
<firemark> pcctw: a ASP.NET MVC jest wymuszany tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, że MS daje ogromny szmal do tego
<firemark> a nie ze jest dobre
<pcctw> no tego się domyślałem, chodziló mi raczej o 'wyższe' bezpieczenstwo i skutecznosc poszczegolnych 'technologii'
<pcctw> ooo no i to jest odpowiedz :)
<firemark> MS też daje dużo kasy dla uczelni, wiec duzo ludzi co sie wiecej nie interesowalo po za zdaniem, szczerze nie zna innych technologi
<firemark> kiedys sie smialem z ING… ze nikt nie mogl w banku zrobic transkacji bo baza danych padła :D
<pcctw> mysle ze jeszcze kilka takich wyskokow ms jak z win10 i poplyna...
<firemark> pcctw: nic sie nie stanie.
<pcctw> to juz gorsze od facebokow sie robi i google
<firemark> ludzie i tak kupią, maja wyjebane kto im ogląda
<firemark> kupią laptop z systemem, nawet nie beda znac nazwy
<pcctw> no niestety - winie za to przeludnienie...
<pcctw> tak to jest jak sie idzie w ilosc a nie jakosc...
<firemark> a serwery ms to nie win10 tylko inne wersje windowsa
<firemark> w sumie windows nie jest aż tak zły jak kiedyś, moim zdaniem
<firemark> jezeli by był masakrycznie zły to by ludzie go nie chcieli. A tak styka
<firemark> pcctw: btw http://www.linux.pl/publikacje/informacje-ze-swiata-linuksa/111-administracja-panstwowa/215-linux-w-szkolnej-pracowni-niemile-widziany-przez-wladze
<pcctw> no ja o takich zagrywkach i o kasie to wiem ;)
<pcctw> ale czasem idee trzeba odłożyc na bok, jesli nie spelniaja wymogow skutecznosci i bezpieczenstwa...
<firemark> no ale nie wiń za to bibiotekę tylko dobór technologi
<pcctw> ale tak jak mowisz - rowniez uwazam ze rozwiazania open nie oznaczaja 'gorszej' jakosci
<firemark> pfu, s/bibliotekę/język/
<firemark> PHP zyskał popularność bo jest… prosty. <? echo 'twoj startup'; ?> i działa
<pcctw> prosty, otwarty, darmowy i rownie skuteczny jak produkty od ms?
<firemark> a cały .net to 'zrobimy c# ale zostawimy support visual basic bo przeciez nie mozemy zostawic 10 koderów i naszej ulubionej biblioteki'
<firemark> miałem jeden przedmiot z C#
<firemark> przez większość czasu zmagałem się z visualem niż z samym językiem
<Ashiren> na pewno c# a nie .net
<firemark> dunno, jestem negatywnie nastawiony :F
<firemark> mimo iż przez unity + mono mozna grac na linuksie :P
<Ashiren> C# to nawet przyjemny jezyk, tylko ta otoczka..
<firemark> mozna uznac ze tak
<firemark> chociaz z początku delegaci robią małe wtf
<firemark> ale ja pythonowiec jestem, mało wiem, mało rozumiem :D
<r00tx> dobry wieczór
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-22
<Mac1ek> czy ktos zna dobry zestaw wtyczek do vima do programowania w c++ ??
<Mac1ek> w sensie ze mozna scaignac gitem na przykład
<gjm> vundle
<gjm> czy coś
<d42> Mac1ek: youcompleteme
<gjm> youcompletememe
<Mac1ek> dzieki vundle wlasnie sprawdzam
<Mac1ek> a tak przy okazji zapytac czy da się debugowac w vimie ??
<dweller> była chyba wtyczka conque czy cuś w ten deseń
<Mac1ek> jaki cel ma microsoft tworzac srodowisko uruchomieniowe dla linuxa wewnatrz windows ? wicie moze ??
<Ashiren> wladza nad swiatem
<Ashiren> zbliza sie rok linuksa, oni musza byc przygotowani
<Mac1ek> najgorsze jest to ze rok linuxa jest ogłaszany co roku do 10 lat
<Mac1ek> pozatym uwazam ze na desktop jest juz od dawna przygotowany
<Mac1ek> władza nad swiatem, pewnie w windows 10 jestem permanentnie inwigilowany, i nawet sobie z tego sprawy nie zdaje
<Ashiren> mhm a majac linuxa wewnatrz moga miec dostep do partycji w ext i innych btrfs
<Mac1ek> no prosze, czyli aby kontorlowac daja srodowisko i mowia - macie, bierzcie za darmo
<Hard_vard> Ashiren:
<Hard_vard> http://pixdaus.com/files/items/pics/8/5/544805_8f4ca67dffe1df7f73c5325b90c0d66d_large.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Mac1ek> jakis dziwny ten kotek
<Hard_vard> Ashiren: i jak. Masz jz tego kota czy Ci dalej domownicy bronią?
<Ashiren> nie mam :(((((
<Bodzioslaw> :(
<Mac1ek> quit
<gjm> maciek, maćku
<Voldenet> >jaki cel ma microsoft tworzac srodowisko uruchomieniowe dla linuxa wewnatrz windows ? wicie moze ??
<Voldenet> botnet
<gjm> Ashiren: no nie wię, nie mogłem zamontować luniksowej partycji
<gjm> bo nie widziało udziału
<gjm> w ogóle te ubuntu w windowsie jest popsute
<Ashiren> pewnie tak specjalnie zrobili zeby ludzie mysleli ze sie nie da
<Ashiren> a ta se montuja po cichu i szpieguja linuxa
<Voldenet> gjm: nie działa mount, połowa syscalli, xorg... :D
<Voldenet> a /dev/ świeci pustkami, niczego nie można praktycznie wykorzystać
<Voldenet> super linuks
<gjm> ta, widziałem
<gjm> w ogóle instalacja tego to rak
<Voldenet> jedyne, co działa, to sam lxss
<Voldenet> odpalałem pod windowsem mono :D
<Voldenet> ale skompilowane na linuksa
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: oszukać przeznaczenie: programista c#
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-23
<Mac1ek> czesc czy ktos z was moze uzywal udostepnionego ostatnio za darmo red hata ?
<TheNumb> ja
<TheNumb> Mac1ek: a co?
<Mac1ek> czy ta dystrybucja nadaje się do pracy na desktopie, czy jest przegladarka, klient poczty ?
<TheNumb> to jest licencja developerska
<TheNumb> :D
<Mac1ek> tzn ?
<TheNumb> ale generalnie to tak. Można to używać na desktopie.
<Mac1ek> jakies ograniczenia ?
<TheNumb> Masz tam firefoxa i inne pierdoły.
<TheNumb> ja używam tylko iso serwerowey
<TheNumb> serwerowe*
<Mac1ek> gdzie jest haczyk ?
<TheNumb> Mac1ek: jak chcesz redhata na desktop to bierz centos
<TheNumb> nie ma różnicy
<Mac1ek> centos jest w porzadku ?
<TheNumb> jest.
<Dread> ci sami ludzie go rozwijają
<TheNumb> ma stare paczki ale jest stabilny
<Dread> centos to playground dla redhata
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> fetora to piaskownica
<TheNumb> centos buduje z srmpów redhata
<Mac1ek> slyszalem ze redhat zaczal wspolprace z centosem
<TheNumb> no zaczął
<Mac1ek> czy tak jest ?
<Mac1ek> ok
<Mac1ek> mam jeszcze pytanie o ile ktos z was uzywal laptopow della ?
<TheNumb> ja mam
<TheNumb> ale wiesz jak to jest
<TheNumb> zależy jaka seria della
<TheNumb> latitude są spoko
<Mac1ek> chodzi mi konkretnie o model della vostro 3460
<Mac1ek> jest w nim aplikacja quickset, szukam odpowiednika na ubuntu
<TheNumb> nie znajdziesz
<Mac1ek> do obsługi trzech nieszczesnych przyciskow
<TheNumb> one pod linuksem chyba nie mają nawet keycode
<TheNumb> mam della z takimi przyciskami i ich nie używam
<Mac1ek> pod acpi_listen wysyłają tą samą odpowiedź
<TheNumb> pod windosem też ich nie używałem
<gjm> a w moim t520 działają wszystkie :3
<gjm> nawet dioda od wyciszenia
<gjm> technika
<Mac1ek> no ale to lenovo :P, najgorsze jest to ze ten model byl sprzedawany z ubuntu, ale jak widac nie do konca wszystko dziala
<Mac1ek> mowie o moim vostro ^^
<gjm> jakby mi zależało, to bym poszedł hakersko drogo
<gjm> wsadził tam jakiś µC z obsługą HID
<Bodzioslaw> czyli jako?
<Bodzioslaw> aaaaa
<gjm> i se je podpioł
<Bodzioslaw> zawsze jakiś pomysł ;p
<Bodzioslaw> podpiął*
<gjm> podpioł
<gjm> full yolo
<Bodzioslaw> yolo to ma dziq jak zmienia system
<Bodzioslaw> co tydzien
<Bodzioslaw> czy tam co dzien
<Bodzioslaw> juz stracilem rachube
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: on ostatnio chyba używa fetory
<TheNumb> nie zmienia już
<Mac1ek> moim zdaniem fedora to jakas porazka, upgrade co 6 miesiecy ? po co ?
<Ashiren> tylko rolling release!
<Mac1ek> przerazaja mnie dystrybucje z tak "dlugim" wsparciem
<drathir> arch rulez... ^^
<Ashiren> ale przeciez ubuntu tez jest co 6 miesiecy?
<gjm> install gentoo
<Mac1ek> pominales dystyrubcje z LTS
<Mac1ek> nawet debian wydluzyl wsparcie, fedora to faktycznie poligon red hata
<Dread> boge
<gjm> no co tam
<Dread> nie do ciebie imbecylu
<TheNumb> Ashiren: nie, ubuntu lts jest co 5 lat
<TheNumb> zwykłę wydania mają wsparcie na 9 miesięcy
<Mac1ek> jest jakis polski kanal irc ogolny o linuksie ??
<gjm> łazienka jest zmknięta
<d42> daj śrubokręt
<Ashiren>  
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-24
<greggg> czesc mozna zmieniac chown na userid
<greggg> ?
<greggg> na andodidzie chce zmienic recursywnie chown 1066 -R /mnt
<greggg> ale nie dziala
<greggg> ok jednak dziala
<Ashiren> po co chcesz zmieniac na androidzie
<greggg> zrobilem z niego dysk sieciowy - mam z dyskiem sata
<greggg> on robi prawa programu ktory to zalozyl
<greggg> plik
<greggg> musze zmeinic dla programu ftp
<greggg> chcialem ubuntu zainstalowac ale za nic nie idzie roota mam- ale nie mam settings w tym linux deploy nie wiem o co idzie
<greggg> a ten compleete linuxx installer - mowi ze nie ma iso
<greggg> a jest
<greggg>  tam gdzie napisali
<greggg> te serwery na andorida sa jakies niedorobione np ftp to tylko podstawowe polecenia i np dolophin uzywa polecenia SIZE
<greggg> sprawdzilem 5 serwerow ftp dla androida zaden tego nie ma
<greggg> i dolpin pozostawa plik .part
<greggg> i wywala sie
<drathir> greggg: tak z ciekawosci po kiego uzywac ftp jak jest ssh?
<drathir> czy to ssh nie potrafi nawet?
<greggg> potrafi ale na ssh - ma transfer 3-5 mb
<greggg> a ftp ok 80mb
<greggg> po lokalnej gigabitowej siecie
<greggg> moze to przez to szyfrowanie
<greggg> testowale to tez
<greggg> jako dysk sieciowy ftp jest lepsze bo szybsze po prostu kopiuje nie potrzeba szyfrowania ktore zajmuje czas
<greggg> kupilem pod to taki android tvbox z sata i gb lan w sumie bedzie chyba ok
<greggg> a jak by udalo sie odpalic ubuttu to juz by bylo :)
<greggg> fajnie adroid ma prawa wymyslone -nie user ma pliki tylko aplikacja jest userem linuxowym i ma 700 wiec zadna inna nie moze wejsc do katalogu
<greggg> inne aplikacji
<Ashiren> no to root i jedziesz
<greggg> no zrobilem juz- ten ftp co znalazlem co ma wieksza kompatybulnosc nie jet na roota wiec zmienilem prwa calego sata dla niego i teraz wyglada ze jestok
<greggg> zamiast domowego nas - idealna sprawa
 * drathir i tak nie lubi androida...
<Mac1ek> :q
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-25
<Mac1ek> Czy pidgin ma problem z łączeniem się z facebookiem ? pytam o chat, czy standardowe pluginy w 16.04 działają
<Ashiren> facebookowy chat już od jakiegoś czasu nie jest xmpp
<Ashiren> hajs im się nie zgadzał to wyłączyli
<TheNumb> Ashiren: jest jeszcze ta bramka
<TheNumb> niedawno mi działało
<TheNumb> tak samo google talk ;D
<Mac1ek> na ogólnym zawsze taka cisza ?
<Mac1ek> Mam pytanie czy jeśli mam wyłączone wyniki wyszukiwania online to mimo to jakieś dane bez zgody trafiają do sieci ?
<fl3sh>  tak
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-26
<greggg> czesc próbuje ustawic backup mam cos takiego tar -cvpz  app | ssh backup@server "( cd /mnt/sda/sda2/backup ; cat > file.tar.gz )"
<greggg> i dostaje exec request failed on channel 0
<greggg> wie moze ktos co to
<greggg> serwerem backup jest adroid z jakims ssh serwerem moze cos ma nie tak
<greggg> nie bylo by to dziwbe
<jacekn> greggg: cos takiego moze: | ssh backuk@server "cat - >/mnt/sda/sda2/backup/file.tar.gz"
<greggg> chyba dziala jeszcze jedno tar --exclude-from="cache/*" spowoduje pominiecie katalogów w dowolnym miejscu które nazywają sie cache ?
<jacekn> greggg: chyba nie, --exclude-from chyba potrzebuje pliku z lista plikow do pominiecia
<jacekn> greggg: and sprawdz manpage i przetestuj oczywiscie
<greggg> mi chodzi wlasnie zeby podac ze katalog ma sie nazywac cache/ i zeby jego nie bral
<greggg> ok szukam
<greggg> chyba zee ktos podpowie kto ma to w glowie
<greggg> :)
<jacekn> greggg: --exclude=PATTERN
<greggg> dzieki
<greggg> :0
<jarzyna> cześć
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8971307008/h1D74D021/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-27
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lirm3rCQrr1qbl8u8o1_1280.jpg
<Mac1ek> ktos z was uzywa konsolowego klienta do poczty ??
<Ashiren> ^_^ http://i.imgur.com/8yxOhfS.jpg
<Mac1ek> dlaczego pojawiają się tu tylko zdjecia kotów ?
<Mac1ek> osobiście lubię inne zwierzęta
<Bodzioslaw> taki nowy
<Bodzioslaw> nie wie co to caturday
<Bodzioslaw> w folii cały
<Voldenet> Mac1ek: mi się zdarzyło używać alpine
<Ashiren> :o http://i.imgur.com/NWvZzOH.gif
<TheNumb> alpine bardzo dobre distro
<TheNumb> tylko na tym buduję kontenery dockerowe
<CookieM> http://s01.tcuniverse.com/vkmedia_store/2012/12/yvtPMBrxr571qOcy/sizes/clean/pic_049_clean_790.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.reddituploads.com/a6fe9e9e34bb45fc8281c433cec525f7?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=2427fc6a4556eb8840676ce2fc054118
<gjm> mfw
<drathir> TheNumb: dobre slyszalem... Ad. alpine
<drathir> Mac1ek: bo koty to koty... ^^
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/9ad9530dccdc4e35881d35e9843b5c40?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=3f710ca8d88144ef2778dab75cf76b3f
<d42> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-28
<Mac1ek_> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> ohai
<gjm> ohui
<AleksiejLublov> ohio
<drathir> bry...
<Enlik> cześć, jak ktoś ma ubuntu Trustego, pokazałby apt-key list?
<Mac1ek_> w całej polsce dzisiaj tak gorąco czy tylko w Krakowie ??
<Mac1ek_> jak na koniec polskiego lata to pogoda niemal tropikalna
<Ashiren> cos, szkola sie zaczyna to i pogoda sie cieszy
<mint_> Witam
<Bodzioslaw> no elo
<gjm> Pozdrawiam cieplutko.
<Bodzioslaw> tacy nowi w folii cali
<Bodzioslaw> wchodzi, pisze i wychodzi
<Bodzioslaw> myśli może, że gołąb pocztowy mu logi przyniesie
<CookieM> xD
<gjm> W dziobie!
<Ashiren> moze w koncu zlapali tego golebia
<Bodzioslaw> Łap gołębia
<gjm> O GURDE
<gjm> To było dobre.
<gjm> Te chore intro.
<AleksiejLublov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjxdoKGaXxs kiepska jakość :<
<Ashiren> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uSTOHa4Im4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-21
<gjm> TheNumb: diogenes_
<malutka> Ooo właśnie
<krzywyzielarz> Witajcie
<malutka> Witaj podróżniku
<firemark> no elo
<prs> guys
<prs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-DB5vlYQtg allah is doing
<Ashiren> princess luna is best pony
<Ashiren> allah is not doing, luna is doing
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-22
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> co zrobić jak zamontowało mi pendrive, chciałem coś na niego wrzucić i wyskoczył błąd że "miejsce docelowe jest tylko do odczytu", pendrive w ext4, z drugą partycją na tym samym penie która jest w fat32 nie ma problemu
<Ashiren> moze uprawnieni
<Ashiren> a
<bartek> restart kompa bo coś namieszałem
<Ashiren> te windowsowe nawyki
<firemark> jak masz zepsute sterowniki to resety pomagaja, niestety.
<bartek> ja juz sam nie wiem jak namieszałe, zamontowałem partycje w kilku miejscach i już nie chciało mi się tego odplątywać
<bartek> ok od nowa,włożyłem tego pena i mi zamontowało automatycznie
<bartek> ale przy kopiowaniu nie mam uprawnień, jak to zrobić?
<bartek> ppm -> właściwości -> uprawnienia - nie ma tych okienek do zaznaczania
<bartek> jest "nie może określić uprawnień"
<Ashiren> ja to bym w konsoli wpisal ls -ld /sciezka/do/pendrive
<bartek> co ta komenda zrobi?
<Ashiren> wyswietli rozne informacje na temat katalogu m.in. uprawnienia i wlasciciela
<bartek> http://wklej.org/id/3241423/
<Ashiren> -ld, po - bez spacji
<bartek> http://wklej.org/id/3241426/
<Ashiren> chown -R bartek:users /media/bartek/2cd29d68-7fb9-47c9-9e52-a4710b8923b8
<Ashiren> ew. sformatuj na jakis znosny system plikow. moim zdaniem ext4 slabo sie nadaje na pendrive
<bartek> pomogło
<bartek> dzięki :*
<bartek> jest ext4 bo ja tam chcę linux live zrobić
<bartek> a nie spodziewałem się że to takie przeszkody
<bartek> nic, zmykam narazie, dzięki Ashiren za pomoc
<malutka> Plus dla Ashiren od opa
<malutka> ++
<malutka> \O/
<malutka> W sobotę dostaniesz za koty <3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-23
<probo> witam
<probo> czy jest mozliwosc komenda jakas wlaczyc wiatrak od karty graficznej w lapku?
<probo> niestety po usmieniu nie chodzi wiatrak i sie grzeje laptop
<probo> a nie moge go zresteowac w tym momencie
<d42> probo: a co to za karta? :v
<probo> intel hd
<d42> "karta" xD
<probo>  product: Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller
<probo> intel HDGRAPHICS
<d42> w sumie nie wiem ziomek
<d42> masz sporo generycznych stron wiki o kontroli wiatraków w linuksie
<d42> a jak żadna nie zadziała, to iirc możesz jeszcze sobie ustawić msr xD
<d42> witamy w roku linuksa
<firemark> a zaniedługo era linuksa
<Voldenet> probo: w sumie to w wielu laptopach nie ma wiatraka przy układzie graficznym wcale i bardziej chciałbyś kontrolę nad wiatrakiem w ogóle
<probo> pewnie tak bo jest tylko jeden
<BlessJah> nie masz wiatraka na karcie graficznej, karta siedzi w procesorze
<Voldenet> napisałem "układ", bo w sumie laptopy nie mają żadnych kart ;)
<Voldenet> co to za karta, co nie ma śledzia
<probo> mniejsza o szczegolowa specyfikacje
<probo> najwazniejsze uruchomic wiatrak bez restartu i schlodzic lapka
<Voldenet> najłatwiej/najlepiej podkładkę chłodzącą mieć, bez tego laptopy się grzeją
<probo> mi sie nie grzeje
<Voldenet> ale możesz coś popróbować z https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fan_speed_control#i8kutils
<probo> tylko po wstrzymaniu systemu zawsze i wybudzenie
<Voldenet> jak masz della
<probo> asusa
<probo> r540s
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie bawiłem się wiatrakami na asusach - podkładka chłodząca zrobiła robotę ;)
<firemark> [21:05:50]  Voldenet » probo: w sumie to w wielu laptopach nie ma wiatraka przy układzie
<firemark>           graficznym wcale i bardziej chciałbyś kontrolę nad wiatrakiem w ogóle
<firemark> ty mowisz o chromelaptopie?
<Voldenet> Hm, mówię o prawie wszystkim, co ma jeden heatpipe do chłodzenia wszystkiego
<Voldenet> nie jestem specem od laptopów, ale nie widziałem wielu, które były jakoś mocniej chłodzone
<Mhrok> Helou
<malutka> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-24
<bartek> hiho misiaczki
<malutka> Cze
<TheNumb> hihi
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-25
<krzywyzielarz__> Cześć :)
<bartek> hiho
<TheNumb> czesc kszywy
<pietrek_> Witam wszystkich
<czester> 5:-)
<prs> heh
<prs> [;
<czester> Widze ze tu sie niewiele zmienilo
<prs> backlog jest dość pusty, więc w sumie nie było okazji.
<czester> Mam na mysli to, ze na liscie userow caly czas te same mordy ;-)
<prs> bo to idlujące sesje z bouncera. [;
<czester> Wiem :-)
<prs> czester: co sprawiło, że zmądrzałeś na starość? :)
<czester> Ze juz nie siedze na ircu?;-)
<prs> nie, że zainstalowałeś ubuntu. :)
<czester> prs: Kupilem nowego macbooka, stary jest taki, ze nie oplaca sie sprzedawac. Zaoralem, wlozylem za TV i chodzi caly czas na US.
<czester> Robi mi Plexa i transmission.
<czester> Zajrzalem tu z ciekawosci... Wczesniej probowalem inne serwery, inne kanaly, na ktorych bywalem wczesniej. Juz nie istnieja... ;-)
<czester> A co to zmadrzenia na starosc... Zone mam, syn mi sie urodzil. Zostalem "adminem" windowsow.
<czester> prs: Odnosilem sie do polskiego ircnetu... ;-)
<prs> a ircnet to nei wiem nawet.
<prs> nie byłem tam z 5-7 lat już.
<prs> zadziwiłbym się w sumie jakby jeszcze istniał. ;)
<czester> http://www.ircnet.pl
<czester> LOL
<mati75> żyje
<mati75> i parę kanałów też
<mati75> jeszcze
<drathir> mati75: irc niesmiertelny..
 * drathir wyprasza sobie boty a nie bouncery jakies ;p
<BlessJah> czester!
<BlessJah> piekło zamarzło, to naprawdę ty?!
<Dread> nie, to tylko halucynacje z kopania za 'przekleństwa'
<firemark> nie kojarze czestera ._.
<firemark> ale chyba mnie wyrzucil kilka razy z kanalu
<gjm> kiedyś to były czasy
<gjm> teraz nie ma czasów
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-26
<malutka> Idę spać ml
<malutka> Bądźcie grzeszni
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/M3IVX4l.jpg
<TheNumb> czester: macbooka masz... A żona już wie że jesteś gejem?
<Ashiren> ;) http://i.imgur.com/wX6Ikzx.jpg
<malutka> To dzis😁 ke
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/XMi50GmooTUojDIjzuM7KOclwoggM_-Fls7Ug0nZVIc.jpg?w=1024&s=c1ec4fa0b5c998367c8441146884507d
<malutka> :€
<malutka> :)
<Ashiren> o.o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ar5nrRd_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/VZ3brwX06-fQOMucvk1YeUQF5BAWT75_ZFSYJaZ-eB8.jpg?w=1024&s=8ece37bd3cb3a504d4301c76afc0ecd4
<malutka> Jezus, sobota za sobotą mi ucieka, dzięki Ashiren za przypomnienie ;P
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/3yU_cQV7SK7NbJTxXYUQ_-1D9XsIU05nyKDmNp7zGuw.jpg?w=768&s=99a1616f4cf5aaba35fc154b3f6f019a
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_LmyfGfhwvT89QjFG4r6rKmVy6pSKABDCeb76x-CzrY.jpg?w=510&s=8dff4b70962d2356f32794883a3ca9e6
<jacekowski> ale cisza
<jacekowski> o jak mi sie nie chce
<jacekowski> ale mam jeszcze 17 godzinny lot do NZ
<firemark> wow
<firemark> no to powodzenia
<firemark> ja lece spac
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-27
<Mhrok> Hejjjj
<gjm> No elo.
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/5bY9yvqUrOmAQH74lysr81hZg8gBxNCxFlMz8heT5DU.jpg?w=1024&s=419f62b9499271f027939e689e044f44
<Ashiren> ops, dzis nie sobota
<firemark> ban Ashiren
<malutka> XD
<malutka> Dla kogo banan
<malutka> ?
<malutka> Crescent
<malutka> Czesx
<mikolaj9> szukam jakiegos opisu w jaki sposob uzywac 2 sieci na jednym kablu, czy musze zmienic firewall?
<mikolaj9> tak na prawde mam dwie rozne sieci i chce miec mozliwosc uzywania ich na raz
<Bodzioslaw> W sensie?
<firemark> zapozno
<Bodzioslaw> I sie nie dowiem co pinky mial na mysli :-(
<Bodzioslaw> How to live
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: on już tu był
<TheNumb> napisałem mu, że może bez problemy zrobić load balancing
<TheNumb> no ale widocznie taka odpowiedź mu nie pasuje
<TheNumb> on chce bonding iks de
<Bodzioslaw> co, dwa łącza chce mieć cebulaż?
<TheNumb> ma dwa łącza
<TheNumb> i chce pobierać używając dwóch na raz
<TheNumb> iks de
<TheNumb> nie ma opcji
<TheNumb> tylko load balancing na nich zrobi
<TheNumb> chyba, że by miał od jednego dostawcy
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: on juz tu chyba byl z tego co pamietam...
<drathir> TheNumb: albo przez serwer wlasny o wiekszej przepustwosci niz oba lacza magicy podobno tez potrafia robic...
<drathir> TheNumb: ale racja najprostsze per usluga zapewne do zrobienia...
<TheNumb> skoro zadaje tak zjebane pytania i nie przyjmuje odpowiedzi to wątpię żeby miał
<TheNumb> drathir: taki load balancing można na iptables nawet zrobić
<drathir> TheNumb: i odczuje roznice tez, bo mu torrenty lacza nie beda zjadac ;p
<jacekowski> ja kiedys kombinowalem taki load balancing
<jacekowski> 2x tethering z telefonu + adsl z kable
<jacekowski> przy pomocy multipoint ppp jesli dobrze pamietam
<jacekowski> to bylo z dobre 7 lat temu
<jacekowski> teraz chyba bym bardziej z openvpn cos kombinowal
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem dokladnie pewien co
<Mhrok> Kurka, ja się zbieram żeby zrobić failsafe routing przez drugie łącze, a tutaj o load balancingu dyskusja :d
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-19
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-20
<malutka> o,
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-21
<malutka> o/
